# Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Owner's Thread



## jmsrolls

The 300 MC ownership here (and on other forums) is growing and it's time we had a thread to share information, insights, reviews, photos, and accessory suggestions; i.e., straps, etc.

If you are blessed with a 300 MC, please make yourself at home, subscribe, and contribute to this thread. _(Others are welcome to drool but try to keep your keyboards dry. )_

​


----------



## Betterthere

With all the threads popping up I seriously doubt will be contained


----------



## jmsrolls

julywest said:


> With all the threads popping up I seriously doubt will be contained


You may be correct but I'm having difficulty keeping up with all the different threads. Just trying to consolidate.

I'm not great at watch photography so throw all your photos over here. Can't have too many photos of this beauty.


----------



## dawiz

Thanks for opening the thread!


----------



## om3ga_fan

GREAT idea! Thanks so much for creating this thread. I've been considering doing the same thing. Much appreciated!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrwl

this watch made me change the way I looked at PCL watches


----------



## Betterthere

I am a little disgusted with the 300MC to be honest. I spent most of the day wearing another watch, doing my best to ignore the SM300MC today. Well I just gave up and put it back on the wrist and it just felt right.
Is it possible this one will ruin my flipping hobby?

2021 update: no and it's long gone.


----------



## jmsrolls

julywest said:


> I am a little disgusted with the 300MC to be honest. I spent most of the day wearing another watch, doing my best to ignore the SM300MC today. Well I just gave up and put it back on the wrist and it just felt right.
> Is it possible this one will ruin my flipping hobby?


I feel your pain.

Many a day, I have left the house wearing something else only to come home at lunch to retrieve the SM300MC.


----------



## watchsk

Hi All,

I am happy to join the group. Mine is still in Seattle at the Service Center but I am hopeful I will have it back within a couple of weeks. To quote a Tom Petty Lyric "The Waiting is the Hardest Part", especially when your Seamaster 300 is off your wrist. Stephen- Here are some of my shots:


----------



## watchsk

Fr. John,

Thanks for starting the thread. Take care. Stephen


----------



## napplegate




----------



## napplegate

whoops!


----------



## Betterthere

napplegate said:


> whoops!


yeah a dangler


----------



## MarkSeattle

I'm not much for taking pictures, but I sure enjoy looking at everyone's photos. I've had mine for exactly a week and it remains dead on accurate. It really is a very subtle watch in many ways that is also amazing to look at. I choose to have the center links brushed and am very glad that I did. Polished or brushed, it's a great watch.

Mark


----------



## dantan

Great pictures, guys, and thanks to the OP for starting this thread!


----------



## Andy K

Here's mine. Had it since December.


----------



## rmccullough21

I'll join in on the fun too! I've had mine since November. I preordered it during Basel last year and it arrived one day before my 30th birthday. Perfect timing!!! 
I've already posted some of these pictures too many times probably, but here's one again:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

MarkSeattle said:


> I choose to have the center links brushed and am very glad that I did.


Btw: those who had the PCLs brushed, where did you get that done? Does the AD do that, or even the Omega service center? I'm not a huge bracelet fan anyway, but the 300mc's with the quick adjust clasp is awesome. Just can't get over those PCLs myself.

I asked three watchmakers here and all of them said they wouldn't work on bracelets. The AD said they're not allowed to modify original parts.


----------



## om3ga_fan

If you're near an Omega Boutique, they can do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

You guys are gonna make me buy one, even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...

I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


----------



## izegrim

I love this thing. It is like a Harley or a Stratocaster or Wayfarers or... Anything designed at least half a century ago that is still relevant and style icon today. The appearance and fit is not what you expect from a modern design, but then again it isn't. I can't stop looking at it. BTW, I really hated the PCL's at first but when I got it I "got it". Now they're already a bit scratched up but it doesn't look bad. Fingerprints though, they have to go!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Superb photo, mate! 



izegrim said:


> I love this thing. It is like a Harley or a Stratocaster or Wayfarers or... Anything designed at least half a century ago that is still relevant and style icon today. The appearance and fit is not what you expect from a modern design, but then again it isn't. I can't stop looking at it. BTW, I really hated the PCL's at first but when I got it I "got it". Now they're already a bit scratched up but it doesn't look bad. Fingerprints though, they have to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> If you're near an Omega Boutique, they can do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the problem - I already checked and they refused :-/


----------



## dawiz

larryganz said:


> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


WIS rule number one: never, ever ask a family member for advice when it comes to buying a new watch. Ever.


----------



## izegrim

For those interested, the article in Watchtime gives you a better impression on the lume color than the official images from Omega. I left out the hour markers because for some reason they photoshopped them to look gold or copper...


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> You guys are gonna make me buy one, even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


When you buy it I think you'll end up loving it and wearing it... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> You guys are gonna make me buy one, even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


Larry, as you know I have owned many of the Omega variations. The AT may still be my favorite (not wearing much these days tho) but this SM300MC just wears well and I am enjoying more than the others. If your wrist is 7.25ish (I think it is) , IMO you would enjoy this one. If you get serious, I would buy elsewhere than your usual place tho to reduce costs. Hmm why don't you get the Ti version for us so we can get some variety on pictures?
;-)


----------



## Horoticus

julywest said:


> Hmm why don't you get the Ti version for us so we can get some variety on pictures? ;-)


@julywest = enabler. Nice work.

Larry, you know you NEED one...b-)


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## solesman

And to think I had given up looking at p*rn :-d


----------



## DocJekl

dawiz said:


> WIS rule number one: never, ever ask a family member for advice when it comes to buying a new watch. Ever.


Well, it would be one watch that my son would not be hinting that he'd want me to hand it down sooner than my death bed...



julywest said:


> Larry, as you know I have owned many of the Omega variations. The AT may still be my favorite (not wearing much these days tho) but this SM300MC just wears well and I am enjoying more than the others. If your wrist is 7.25ish (I think it is) , IMO you would enjoy this one. If you get serious, I would buy elsewhere than your usual place tho to reduce costs. Hmm why don't you get the Ti version for us so we can get some variety on pictures?
> ;-)


Yes, I'm only interested in the titanium model. But I would not have my beautiful GMT II BLNR today if I'd taken the SS MC300 home when I almost did.



Horoticus said:


> @julywest = enabler. Nice work.
> 
> Larry, you know you NEED one...b-)
> 
> View attachment 4217898


Want and need, are they really the same? If not, I only need one of my watches, and want them all. Father John decided that need and want are one and the same, and picked this one watch. He's dumping his old watches like empty beer cans. I just can't say it's in my top three, or even top five yet, although the Ti model is pretty close.


----------



## MarkSeattle

I asked three watchmakers here and all of them said they wouldn't work on bracelets. The AD said they're not allowed to modify original parts.[/QUOTE]

My Omega AD brushed the center links at my request.

Mark


----------



## dawiz

MarkSeattle said:


> I asked three watchmakers here and all of them said they wouldn't work on bracelets. The AD said they're not allowed to modify original parts.


My Omega AD brushed the center links at my request.

Mark[/QUOTE]

The problem is that the AD I usually go to doesn't employ a watchmaker. I think I'll take the bracelet to a jeweler's - they might be able to do it.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

the Hamburg Omega boutique brushed the centre links from the outset last year because no one wanted the PCLs. They said people interested in it want a watch, not jewelry.

It remains a weird one for me. I love all the pics and please keep lots of them coming. But every time I tried it on it just didn't look right on my wrist. But I am still tempted, despite the undying love for my AT


----------



## Jensop

All we are saying, is give PCL a chance...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jensop said:


> All we are saying, is give PCL a chance...


LMAO - classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Well, it would be one watch that my son would not be hinting that he'd want me to hand it down sooner than my death bed...
> 
> Yes, I'm only interested in the titanium model. But I would not have my beautiful GMT II BLNR today if I'd taken the SS MC300 home when I almost did.
> 
> Want and need, are they really the same? If not, I only need one of my watches, and want them all. Father John decided that need and want are one and the same, and picked this one watch. He's dumping his old watches like empty beer cans. I just can't say it's in my top three, or even top five yet, although the Ti model is pretty close.


You know you're going to buy it.




























Join us....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> You know you're going to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join us....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I likely will, but since starting in July I'll have to start writing a $4,800 check every month x 5 months for one daughter to do semester abroad this fall, I think I'll wait for Spring. I'm not really interested in getting student loans to send her to school just so I can free up cash to buy another watch.


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> I likely will, but since starting in July I'll have to start writing a $4,800 check every month x 5 months for one daughter to do semester abroad this fall, I think I'll wait for Spring. I'm not really interested in getting student loans to send her to school just so I can free up cash to buy another watch.


Well, now I feel like a d!ck. Sorry. Family first, always. And, congrats, sounds like a great opportunity for your daughter!

Looking forward to congratulating on your 300 in the spring 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Well, now I feel like a d!ck. Sorry. Family first, always. And, congrats, sounds like a great opportunity for your daughter!
> 
> Looking forward to congratulating on your 300 in the spring
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO, don't feel bad!

It was actually in another thread that I posted that I'd have to pull 2 of my kids from college to buy any more watches right now. And then, I still don't know if I'll pick up an older Skyfall AT 38.5mm or a Seamaster 300 MC.

I usually like to have a date on all my watches, but I also know that the rotating bezel on the SM 300MC can be used to point at the date (using the minutes markers on the dial) or can be rotated for timing short events.


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> And then, I still don't know if I'll pick up an older Skyfall AT 38.5mm or a Seamaster 300 MC.


Prediction: eventually you will have both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbroke

Brushed lugs, brushed bracelet -- the way it should have been 
Love this one. 
Cheers,
JB


----------



## dantan

I will be trying one on later today (again). Will see how I go!


----------



## om3ga_fan

dantan said:


> I will be trying one on later today (again). Will see how I go!


Let us know - enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I will, for sure!



om3ga_fan said:


> Let us know - enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avt80

I can't wait to try on one of these. Only one more week until the end of the school year and vacation starting. I'll be out of the middle of nowhere and down south going to ADs for 2 months. I hope to get one of these or a Speedmaster Pro. Now just to get my partner to agree to my little plan.....

Keep posting pics guys.


----------



## avt80

solesman said:


> And to think I had given up looking at p*rn :-d


Pics of the SM300MC are better than p*orn....and possibly more dangerous.


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Prediction: eventually you will have both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep thinking that a watch without a rotating bezel for timing short events is not a great fit for my needs, even though the 38.5mm Skyfall AT is so freaking pretty and looked best on me. And, I don't think the larger AT Master-Coax fit my wrist as well as the Seamaster 300 MC or the smaller original Skyfall AT.

I tried all three on together and it's impossible to pick one, so yeah, probably both but not all three. Strangely, I'm almost tempted to make the 3rd Gen X-33 Skywalker my next Omega.


----------



## dawiz

Can't open the shades because it's very hot outside - giving me a chance to admire the 300mc's lumes during the day!

Also: the ring serves well to indicate the date (unless you forget to forward it, of course)


----------



## Bmickdewey

Jimbroke said:


> Brushed lugs, brushed bracelet -- the way it should have been
> Love this one.
> Cheers,
> JB


I agree! Did they remove the bezel to complete the brushing?

I sent a PM, and would love to hear more!!


----------



## avt80

Jimbroke said:


> Brushed lugs, brushed bracelet -- the way it should have been
> Love this one.
> Cheers,
> JB


Post more pics, I've been wondering if this watch would look better with brushed lugs.


----------



## 454gun

Ft JOHN has great taste . I do like this watch !

JON


----------



## Sustinet

Join us Larry, join us........Lol! Great thread! Here's some of my pics to add
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avt80

Sustinet said:


> Join us Larry, join us........Lol! Great thread! Here's some of my pics to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These profile pics are great. They really show the shape of the watch and how it sits.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## watchsk

A member mentioned to me that one of the owners of this watch had satinized the lugs but I did not see that photo unless I missed it. Was that in another thread?


----------



## jmsrolls

Jimbroke said:


> Brushed lugs, brushed bracelet -- the way it should have been
> Love this one.
> Cheers,
> JB


Now you have me back to my original idea of brushing the center links and tops of the lugs then polishing the sides of the case like my 42mm EXPII. The beveled edge of the lugs would remain polished.

Hmmm. . .


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> Now you have me back to my original idea of brushing the center links and tops of the lugs then polishing the sides of the case like my 42mm EXPII. The beveled edge of the lugs would remain polished.
> 
> Hmmm. . .


Steady John Steady


----------



## DocJekl

jmsrolls said:


> Now you have me back to my original idea of brushing the center links and tops of the lugs then polishing the sides of the case like my 42mm EXPII. The beveled edge of the lugs would remain polished.
> 
> Hmmm. . .


Or, you could have kept the Explorer II.


----------



## dawiz

Finally dropped the bracelet off at a jeweler's for getting the links brushed. Will cost me about 90$ though :-/


----------



## jmsrolls

larryganz said:


> Or, you could have kept the Explorer II.


But the EXPII is not the 300 MC. There is nothing in the Rolex lineup that even comes close.

Plus, I'm tired of the "Rolex silliness."


----------



## MarkSeattle

dawiz said:


> Finally dropped the bracelet off at a jeweler's for getting the links brushed. Will cost me about 90$ though :-/


No offense to those that keep the 300 MC with the polished center links, I like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I'm not against PCL, (I have another watch that has them). but to my eyes this "diver" looks better toned down with the all brushed look.

Mark


----------



## dawiz

MarkSeattle said:


> No offense to those that keep the 300 MC with the polished center links, I like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I'm not against PCL, (I have another watch that has them). but to my eyes this "diver" looks better toned down with the all brushed look.


I agree - it's a personal decision to get them brushed. I prefer the center links brushed, but I absolutely don't mind if other keep them polished.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> There is nothing in the Rolex lineup that even comes close.


Not sure I agree with you on this one. I love my Submariner (and my Datejust, for that matter, although it's not the same category, obviously) just as much as the 300mc. Both are great time pieces.


----------



## watchsk

I think I was one of the first to post the watch with the brushed links. I never had the watch with the polished links other than seeing the pictures. To me, the brushed links just seem like a better match for this steel watch but I certainly respect those who enjoy the polished look. Stephen


----------



## MarkSeattle

watchsk said:


> I think I was one of the first to post the watch with the brushed links. I never had the watch with the polished links other than seeing the pictures. To me, the brushed links just seem like a better match for this steel watch but I certainly respect those who enjoy the polished look. Stephen
> View attachment 4237842


I agree that it's a personal decision with no wrong answers. It's a great looking watch with our without the polished center links.

Mark


----------



## Betterthere

watchsk said:


> I think I was one of the first to post the watch with the brushed links. I never had the watch with the polished links other than seeing the pictures. To me, the brushed links just seem like a better match for this steel watch but I certainly respect those who enjoy the polished look. Stephen


My historian side comes out : Bmickdewey did it a few months ahead of you FWIW.

Oddly I can't say I prefer PCL because still have not see a brushed one in the wild and likely never will. I considered getting a spare bracelet and having it brushed but the cost was prohibitive. I do like my AT bracelet which is brushed.

What would be interesting is would resell be helped or hurt? Would new owner want original or not? The first 6 months I own a watch is when I am most likely to sell so definitely will wait til that time period passes.

I am going for now with the motto: "You can always brush, but you can't really go back so be sure.". Ha I had another analogy but figured I better not use.


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> But the EXPII is not the 300 MC. There is nothing in the Rolex lineup that even comes close.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of the "Rolex silliness."


Still have managed to not get a Rolex. What do you see as the silliness? Probably should not ask as will derail the thread.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> My historian side comes out : Bmickdewey did it a few months ahead of you FWIW.
> 
> Oddly I can't say I prefer PCL because still have not see a brushed one in the wild and likely never will. I considered getting a spare bracelet and having it brushed but the cost was prohibitive. I do like my AT bracelet which is brushed.
> 
> What would be interesting is would resell be helped or hurt? Would new owner want original or not? The first 6 months I own a watch is when I am most likely to sell so definitely will wait til that time period passes.
> 
> I am going for now with the motto: "You can always brush, but you can't really go back so be sure.". Ha I had another analogy but figured I better not use.


I doubt it'll hurt resale-value. We've got to be realistic here: the watch lost 30% of its value the first time you put a scratch in it. I'm guessing those will sell only slightly over Speedy Pro territory. You can get a used hesalite Speedy Pro for about 2500-3000 Swiss Francs (they retail for 4700 CHF), but that's a Speedy Pro. Prices for Seamaster Professional watches are considerably lower. Because the 300mc has a 4-year warranty, prices should remain fairly stable for that period, but I don't expect to get more than 4000 out of it if I'd have to sell it now (bought it unworn for 4400...), and probably around 3500 in half a year. The bracelet won't make a difference. Especially considering that some ADs already sell them with brushed CLs as customer demand for the modification is high.


----------



## jmsrolls

julywest said:


> I am going for now with the motto: "You can always brush, but you can't really go back so be sure.". /QUOTE]
> 
> But you can restore the polished links, case, lugs.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> julywest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going for now with the motto: "You can always brush, but you can't really go back so be sure.". /QUOTE]
> 
> But you can restore the polished links, case, lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, polishing them again is actually not that much of an issue and will likely cost less than getting them brushed
Click to expand...


----------



## DocJekl

jmsrolls said:


> But the EXPII is not the 300 MC. There is nothing in the Rolex lineup that even comes close.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of the "Rolex silliness."


What is the silliness? If you mean some of the douche$ attached to them, then sure, I can understand. But the Explorer II has a great movement and flys under the radar without being ostentatious or intimidating (unlike a Platona).



dawiz said:


> jmsrolls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, polishing them again is actually not that much of an issue and will likely cost less than getting them brushed
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be worried about losing metal or changing the contour of the lines, if making the drastic changes that Father John mentioned to his SM300MC.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmsrolls

julywest said:


> Still have managed to not get a Rolex. What do you see as the silliness? Probably should not ask as will derail the thread.


"Rolex silliness" goes beyond the never ending debate as to which is better, Omega or Rolex. We all are tired of that silliness for sure.

I've owned several great Rolex watches (never a Sub) but this is what I mean by Rolex silliness:

The Rolex Service Center refused to perform warranty work on my GMT because I was not the original owner. They explained to me that, unlike Omega, the warranty followed the purchaser and not the watch.

So I shipped the GMT to the Dallas Rolex center and they performed the warranty work without question. Go figure!

There is also a difference between the Rolex USA warranty and the Rolex SA warranty. All that is required under the "SA" warranty is the watch and warranty card. For warranty work on a Rolex purchased outside the US, Rolex USA requires a sales receipt in your name proving that you personally purchased the watch from the non-US Rolex dealer. This in addition to the warranty card.

And of course, any Rolex watch not sold by Rolex USA coming through US customs is subject to confiscation.

Rolex USA has also restricted access to Rolex parts and has been known to arbitrarily remove watchmakers from their approved list. Plus, any watch sent in for service which has been modified will not be serviced unless you are willing to pay to have it put back to OEM condition.

Then there are the almost annual price increases to create the illusion that Rolex watches hold or even increase in value.

As for my statement that there is nothing in the Rolex line to compare with the 300 MC, I stand by it. If you disagree, prove it to me. I'm willing to listen.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> There is also a difference between the Rolex USA warranty and the Rolex SA warranty. All that is required under the "SA" warranty is the watch and warranty card. For warranty work on a Rolex purchased outside the US, Rolex USA requires a sales receipt in your name proving that you personally purchased the watch from the non-US Rolex dealer. This in addition to the warranty card.
> 
> And of course, any Rolex watch not sold by Rolex USA coming through US customs is subject to confiscation.
> 
> Rolex USA has also restricted access to Rolex parts and has been known to arbitrarily remove watchmakers from their approved list. Plus, any watch sent in for service which has been modified will not be serviced unless you are willing to pay to have it put back to OEM condition.
> 
> Then there are the almost annual price increases to create the illusion that Rolex watches hold or even increase in value.


Wow, a lot of bitterness here - I'm sorry that you've had such a bad experience with the brand. I can't relate - I have imported Rolex watches from Germany to Switzerland without a problem (except some delays because of the 18kt flute on the Datejust which got the watch held up in customs for 3 days). I've also sent my submariner to Rolex Geneva for servicing and they never said a word about my not being the original buyer / owner.

The 'SA' in Rolex SA stands for 'Société Anonyme' which is the Swiss / French equivalent of 'incorporated' and just means that the company has issued stocks and isn't privately owned. This has absolutely nothing to do with the warranty on the watches.

Unfortunately, I've heard of Rolex' policy of revoking ADs' right to sell Rolex watches. This has been part of a consolidation process that is ongoing and isn't unique to Rolex. There were two Omega ADs in a town some 10km from here. Both got their licenses revoked in the last few years. Omega reduced the number of ADs from around 100 in Switzerland to about 20 - Rolex, Tag Heuer and IWC did the same thing.

As for Rolex not having anything like the 300mc - I don't want to start some crazy argument here. As I said, I like the 300mc and the Submariner equally and that's all that counts for me.


----------



## dawiz

larryganz said:


> I'd be worried about losing metal or changing the contour of the lines, if making the drastic changes that Father John mentioned to his SM300MC.


I wouldn't have the lugs done as I like them the way they are - but I can why someone would want them brushed. I think getting the bracelet done is a minor thing, though.


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> Wow, a lot of bitterness here


No bitterness here. I've worked hard for my money and do not wish to deal with companies with questionable business practices.

I love my polar 42mm EXPII. So much so that I bought it locally and paid MSRP. I loved my SeaDweller but gave it up for the PO LM LE. I loved my TT GMT Master II but was afraid to wear it for fear of damaging the poorly designed ceramic bezel.

Yes, Larry, the EXPII does travel under the radar and that is the primary reason I have never owned a Sub. In many ways, I found the EXPII to be the perfect watch but the 300 MC leaves it in the dust. I have no qualms about letting the EXPII go to a new home.


----------



## 4236

Have had both, titanium and currently 
steel version, both are incredible watches


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> I doubt it'll hurt resale-value. We've got to be realistic here: the watch lost 30% of its value the first time you put a scratch in it. I'm guessing those will sell only slightly over Speedy Pro territory. You can get a used hesalite Speedy Pro for about 2500-3000 Swiss Francs (they retail for 4700 CHF), but that's a Speedy Pro. Prices for Seamaster Professional watches are considerably lower. Because the 300mc has a 4-year warranty, prices should remain fairly stable for that period, but I don't expect to get more than 4000 out of it if I'd have to sell it now (bought it unworn for 4400...), and probably around 3500 in half a year. The bracelet won't make a difference. Especially considering that some ADs already sell them with brushed CLs as customer demand for the modification is high.


 well mine may have lost 30% from retail but then again I did not pay retail so 30% off of $6600 is fine. Would love to get that when needed.


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> jmsrolls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, polishing them again is actually not that much of an issue and will likely cost less than getting them brushed
> 
> 
> 
> Again If I did that then sold I would disclose that I done that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> No bitterness here.


Thanks for the info. Since I have never owned one, I am not qualified to speak. When I did my original "analysis" of which watch I wanted over 25 years ago, Omega trumped Rolex for me. Every time since when I try to buy a Rolex, I just come away underwhelmed. Sorry if anyone takes offense. 
The SM300MC bracelet (PCLs aside) to me is just so much better than a glide lock.


----------



## Vlance

Love this watch! Sadly, I went to try one on the other day and just didn't bond with it in person. Perhaps just didn't sit right on my wrist. 
Enjoying the pics though!


----------



## dawiz

A question to the owners: I find winding the watch fairly hard-going and I can hear a slight click with every turn. Also, screwing down the crown is equally hard-going. As I've never owned an automatic diver from Omega: is this normal?


----------



## dawiz

Those who like the watch but not the bracelet: the 300mc is now available from Omega with a brown leather strap instead of the bracelet. Pricing is 100 Euro lower than with the bracelet - but obviously, if you actually plan on taking it in the water, the leather isn't an option.


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Those who like the watch but not the bracelet: the 300mc is now available from Omega with a brown leather strap instead of the bracelet. Pricing is 100 Euro lower than with the bracelet - but obviously, if you actually plan on taking it in the water, the leather isn't an option.


Since a replacement bracelet I hear is $1500 that's not a very good deal.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Since a replacement bracelet I hear is $1500 that's not a very good deal.


I heard it's about 850$? but still not a great deal, I agree.
1500$ would be insane!


----------



## dawiz

dawiz said:


> A question to the owners: I find winding the watch fairly hard-going and I can hear a slight click with every turn. Also, screwing down the crown is equally hard-going. As I've never owned an automatic diver from Omega: is this normal?


Anyone?


----------



## om3ga_fan

I haven't noticed that but haven't wound manually. I just wear or have it on awinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> I haven't noticed that but haven't wound manually. I just wear or have it on awinder.


And how about screwing down the crown? Mine goes tough as molasses. But I'm not sure whether it's just a combination of the winding mechanism and locking the seals or whether there's something wrong with it. It definitely has much more resistance than my other watches with a screw-down crown.

Mine's also on a winder if I don't wear it, I simply tried winding it a bit because of the resistance thing I noticed with the crown.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I will say from changing time zones the crown is 'challenging'. Definitely stiff but I just attributed that to the watch being brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

jmsrolls said:


> "Rolex silliness" goes beyond the never ending debate as to which is better, Omega or Rolex. We all are tired of that silliness for sure.
> 
> I've owned several great Rolex watches (never a Sub) but this is what I mean by Rolex silliness:
> 
> The Rolex Service Center refused to perform warranty work on my GMT because I was not the original owner. They explained to me that, unlike Omega, the warranty followed the purchaser and not the watch.
> 
> So I shipped the GMT to the Dallas Rolex center and they performed the warranty work without question. Go figure!
> 
> There is also a difference between the Rolex USA warranty and the Rolex SA warranty. All that is required under the "SA" warranty is the watch and warranty card. For warranty work on a Rolex purchased outside the US, Rolex USA requires a sales receipt in your name proving that you personally purchased the watch from the non-US Rolex dealer. This in addition to the warranty card.
> 
> And of course, any Rolex watch not sold by Rolex USA coming through US customs is subject to confiscation.
> 
> Rolex USA has also restricted access to Rolex parts and has been known to arbitrarily remove watchmakers from their approved list. Plus, any watch sent in for service which has been modified will not be serviced unless you are willing to pay to have it put back to OEM condition.
> 
> Then there are the almost annual price increases to create the illusion that Rolex watches hold or even increase in value.
> 
> As for my statement that there is nothing in the Rolex line to compare with the 300 MC, I stand by it. If you disagree, prove it to me. I'm willing to listen.


That is silliness. I've only heard about them reversing mods if sent in for service (one friend said they swapped a diamond embedded dial with a stock dial and kept the diamond one, even though the diamonds were real).

So, you are saying that my Rolex GMT II BLNR *with warranty card showing my real name on it as the original buyer* but bought from an AD in Singapore, carries no warranty here in the USA? I'd sue the crap out of them because my name is on the warranty card, forget the stupid receipt. They better hope nothing goes wrong with it.


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> I will say from changing time zones the crown is 'challenging'. Definitely stiff but I just attributed that to the watch being brand new.


Thanks, that calms me right down


----------



## Lealole

Glad I found this thread! I became an official member last weekend...


----------



## Jensop

Winding and the crown:
I have no previous experience with screw down crowns so I had the same concerns.
I have not wound it as I wear it most of the time. 
The few times I have fiddled with screw the crown in I have also found it to be a bit tough and meet resistance before fully screwed down.


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> View attachment 4245410
> Glad I found this thread! I became an official member last weekend...


Welcome and wear it in good health!


----------



## solesman

Lealole said:


> View attachment 4245410
> Glad I found this thread! I became an official member last weekend...


Great shot!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lealole said:


> View attachment 4245410
> Glad I found this thread! I became an official member last weekend...


I joined last weekend as well. Welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> A question to the owners: I find winding the watch fairly hard-going and I can hear a slight click with every turn. Also, screwing down the crown is equally hard-going. As I've never owned an automatic diver from Omega: is this normal?


At time of purchase the AD showed me the operation of crown- mine wound smoothly & screwing down the crown was smooth as well. Since I have been wearing it is accurate & functioning perfectly


----------



## Lealole

Those of you who have a NATO strap or other installed, did you do this yourself or take it to an Ad or boutique to install?? My understanding is the screws used for the bracelet have a glue to secure them from backing out & a heating process is used to remove them.. Just curious, I love the bracelet & features. IMO the PCL's go well with the SM300m


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> Those of you who have a NATO strap or other installed, did you do this yourself or take it to an Ad or boutique to install?? My understanding is the screws used for the bracelet have a glue to secure them from backing out & a heating process is used to remove them.. Just curious, I love the bracelet & features. IMO the PCL's go well with the SM300m


I had mine exchanged at a watchmaker - it's got normal springbars, no glue.


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> At time of purchase the AD showed me the operation of crown- mine wound smoothly & screwing down the crown was smooth as well. Since I have been wearing it is accurate & functioning perfectly


Hmm, I'll show it to an AD when I get to Zurich the next time.


----------



## Jensop

dawiz said:


> Hmm, I'll show it to an AD when I get to Zurich the next time.


Please do. Interested in the response.


----------



## dawiz

Jensop said:


> Please do. Interested in the response.


I'm pretty sure it's fine, but I'll show them anyway, just to be sure. Would hate to send it in, though - Omega takes 6-8 weeks for servicing here. Not sure if they treat warranty cases as priority


----------



## Betterthere

Jensop said:


> Winding and the crown:
> I have no previous experience with screw down crowns so I had the same concerns.
> I have not wound it as I wear it most of the time.
> The few times I have fiddled with screw the crown in I have also found it to be a bit tough and meet resistance before fully screwed down.


Mine stays wound on me or winder but tried it to see. Winds stiff but firm so no issues. Screw down crowns vary in my experience I back wind then thread forward. Nice and tight which is good.


----------



## iinsic

Omega should subsidize this thread, given how many people might be pushed over the edge and buy one, based on the images here. Perhaps Fr. John can change the thread title to add "and Prospective Owner's" in front of "Thread." ;-)

The more I see it, the more I like it. If I didn't have a 116610LN coming in a few weeks, I likely would succumb to its allure. :think:


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Bmickdewey

Lots of great talk about the bracelet.

It also looks great on leather, NATO and shark mesh.

Rover Haven leather NATO









Rover Haven natural shell cordovan 









Europelli NOC Chocolate









Rover Have one-piece #8 shell 









Omega Bond NATO









Omega Mesh


----------



## ripper

Great topic with some fantastic pictures.

Some of mine. More if you want more.


----------



## Horoticus

ripper said:


> Great topic with some fantastic pictures. Some of mine. More if you want more.


Bee-you-ti-ful! Nicely done rip. :-!

More if you want them? :roll: Are you kidding me? Two words: bring it!


----------



## MarkSeattle

ripper said:


> Great topic with some fantastic pictures.
> 
> Some of mine. More if you want more.
> 
> View attachment 4254322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254314


Yes please!

Mark


----------



## jmsrolls

ripper said:


> Great topic with some fantastic pictures.
> 
> Some of mine. More if you want more.


Can't have too many photos of the 300 MC. Keep them coming.


----------



## Cannonball

jmsrolls said:


> Can't have too many photos of the 300 MC. Keep them coming.


Please stop !! I'm crying mercy, mercy !!


----------



## Lealole

Bmickdewey said:


> Lots of great talk about the bracelet.
> 
> It also looks great on leather, NATO and shark mesh.
> 
> Rover Haven leather NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rover Haven natural shell cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europelli NOC Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rover Have one-piece #8 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Bond NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Mesh


I was at the boutique today... The black & grey & brown leather NATOs really caught my eye! Great pics! You can really see the dial up close! Love the SM300m black dial detail


----------



## dawiz

Bmickdewey said:


> Lots of great talk about the bracelet.
> 
> It also looks great on leather, NATO and shark mesh.
> 
> Rover Haven leather NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rover Haven natural shell cordovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europelli NOC Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rover Have one-piece #8 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Bond NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Mesh


Hmm, makes wonder if I should have gone with the brown leather strap rather than a black one - looks really awesome!


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Hmm, makes wonder if I should have gone with the brown leather strap rather than a black one - looks really awesome!


There's still time.


----------



## Sustinet

dawiz said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fine, but I'll show them anyway, just to be sure. Would hate to send it in, though - Omega takes 6-8 weeks for servicing here. Not sure if they treat warranty cases as priority


Mine is slightly stiff too, but not enough so to be worrisome, also if it was already pretty wound up when you tried it,remember, the more wound up it already is, the stiffer it will be. But the resistance seems to be just fresh tight threads plus resistance of the winding mechanism.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> There's still time.


But no money  the Viscount was 300 bucks


----------



## dawiz

Sustinet said:


> Mine is slightly stiff too, but not enough so to be worrisome, also if it was already pretty wound up when you tried it,remember, the more wound up it already is, the stiffer it will be. But the resistance seems to be just fresh tight threads plus resistance of the winding mechanism.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It had been on the winder all day - it's actually possible that it was fully wound. I might not have found the optimal setting yet for the 300mc

What I'm more worried about is the click it produces with every rotation when winding it :-/


----------



## Morrisdog

izegrim said:


> I love this thing. It is like a Harley or a Stratocaster or Wayfarers or... Anything designed at least half a century ago that is still relevant and style icon today. The appearance and fit is not what you expect from a modern design, but then again it isn't. I can't stop looking at it. BTW, I really hated the PCL's at first but when I got it I "got it". Now they're already a bit scratched up but it doesn't look bad. Fingerprints though, they have to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


How did you take such a cool pic while driving!

?


----------



## dawiz

On the B&S today


----------



## Morrisdog

That looks very cool dawiz..

I also have mine on a Bass and Lokes leather strap. (though my pics are quite as good as yours).

They are a great leather strap option as they offer 21mm straps.

I still like the metal bracelet and will put it back on when summer returns.

But I think I will miss the comfort of this leather strap.


----------



## dawiz

Morrisdog said:


> That looks very cool dawiz..
> 
> I also have mine on a Bass and Lokes leather strap. (though my pics are quite as good as yours).
> 
> They are a great leather strap option as they offer 21mm straps.
> 
> I still like the metal bracelet and will put it back on when summer returns.
> 
> But I think I will miss the comfort of this leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 4258018
> View attachment 4258106
> View attachment 4258026
> View attachment 4258034


Awesome strap - and looks very comfortable. The B&S is a 22mm, but it's soft leather so it fits the 21mm lugs very well.

For me, it's he other way round: I like bracelets in winter but prefer leather in summer, mainly because the bracelet is pretty heavy.


----------



## Morrisdog

I live next to the beach.. so I definitely need something that can go into the water!

but they do offer all their straps in the 21mm lug length. I think that is why I went with them.

the leather to me is a definite winner on the comfort stakes, having said that the metal bracelet is fine especially after a couple of days re-adjusting.


----------



## dawiz

Morrisdog said:


> I live next to the beach.. so I definitely need something that can go into the water!
> 
> but they do offer all their straps in the 21mm lug length. I think that is why I went with them.
> 
> the leather to me is a definite winner on the comfort stakes, having said that the metal bracelet is fine especially after a couple of days re-adjusting.


If you want leather you can wear in the water, check out the Hirsch Performance and Viscount line. They've been developed for swimming and diving (the performance is good for diving, the Viscount only for swimming). I also bought the Viscount for that very purpose - but it's fairly pricey, even for a croc.


----------



## Bmickdewey

julywest said:


> There's still time.


I agree with Randy, and would even challenge...why have just one or the other!

Don't limit yourself.


----------



## dawiz

Bmickdewey said:


> I agree with Randy, and would even challenge...why have just one or the other!
> 
> Don't limit yourself.


Wise words


----------



## Bmickdewey

dawiz said:


> If you want leather you can wear in the water, check out the Hirsch Performance and Viscount line. They've been developed for swimming and diving (the performance is good for diving, the Viscount only for swimming). I also bought the Viscount for that very purpose - but it's fairly pricey, even for a croc.


Any time a leather or exotic skin is treated to be waterproof you lose some of the natural qualities. A non-waterproof croc strap has amazing feel and wear qualities. Personally, I wouldn't want to change it!

If you absolutely want the look of croc with your swimsuit, go for it...but a Nylon or other fabric NATO was designed to withstand water and also provides more security for the watch.

A lot of it is personal preference, but you have lots of options and great suggestions from the group here.

Whatever you decide, please post pics.


----------



## IanHenry

Bmickdewey said:


> Any time a leather or exotic skin is treated to be waterproof you lose some of the natural qualities. A non-waterproof croc strap has amazing feel and wear qualities. Personally, I wouldn't want to change it!
> 
> If you absolutely want the look of croc with your swimsuit, go for it...but a Nylon or other fabric NATO was designed to withstand water and also provides more security for the watch.
> 
> A lot of it is personal preference, but you have lots of options and great suggestions from the group here.
> 
> Whatever you decide, please post pics.


And I always thought Crocodile's were waterproof ;-)

Ian


----------



## om3ga_fan

IanHenry said:


> And I always thought Crocodile's were waterproof ;-)
> 
> Ian


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmickdewey

IanHenry said:


> And I always thought Crocodile's were waterproof ;-)
> 
> Ian


Lol! You would think!


----------



## dawiz

Bmickdewey said:


> Any time a leather or exotic skin is treated to be waterproof you lose some of the natural qualities. A non-waterproof croc strap has amazing feel and wear qualities. Personally, I wouldn't want to change it!
> 
> If you absolutely want the look of croc with your swimsuit, go for it...but a Nylon or other fabric NATO was designed to withstand water and also provides more security for the watch.
> 
> A lot of it is personal preference, but you have lots of options and great suggestions from the group here.
> 
> Whatever you decide, please post pics.


I already have the Hirsch Viscount and it's as nice as any of my other croc straps! (Pics a little further up this thread)

I don't need croc for the pool but I don't want to change straps every time I decide to go for a swim.


----------



## Bmickdewey

dawiz said:


> I already have the Hirsch Viscount and it's as nice as any of my other croc straps! (Pics a little further up this thread)
> 
> I don't need croc for the pool but I don't want to change straps every time I decide to go for a swim.


I think your only option is to get two SM 300s.

One for dress and one for play.


----------



## jmsrolls

When I started this thread, I never expected it to reach warp speed so quickly.

The photos are outstanding! The 300 MC is very photogenic but it looks even better on the wrist:


----------



## dawiz

Bmickdewey said:


> I think your only option is to get two SM 300s.
> 
> One for dress and one for play.


Ok, I'll let you convince my wife


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> When I started this thread, I never expected it to reach warp speed so quickly.


It appears that a lot of people couldn't care less about the 'yellow lume' panic and the PCLs and just enjoy the watch for what it is: a great time piece by a great company. Despite all the nay-sayers, it's already become a classic.


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> When I started this thread, I never expected it to reach warp speed so quickly.
> 
> The photos are outstanding! The 300 MC is very photogenic but it looks even better on the wrist:


You know if you angle it just right you can catch your reflection in the PCLS in your pics.
they are also useful as a tool to see what's happening behind you. Getting close to functionality of an Apple watch.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> You know if you angle it just right you can catch your reflection in the PCLS in your pics.
> they are also useful as a tool to see what's happening behind you. Getting close to functionality of an Apple watch.


That's actually surpassing the Apple Watch's functionality quite a bit.


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> That's actually surpassing the Apple Watch's functionality quite a bit.


And if you mount a strap on backwards, you can display that beautiful mvmt.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> And if you mount a strap on backwards, you can display that beautiful mvmt.
> View attachment 4260770


The apple watch also has an interesting case back. Not sure what it is, but it looks interesting.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Curious if anyone recommends any particular tool for swapping the bracelet with an Omega NATO strap...? I'd like to do it myself but, of course, without jacking up the case, lugs, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> Curious if anyone recommends any particular tool for swapping the bracelet with an Omega NATO strap...? I'd like to do it myself but, of course, without jacking up the case, lugs, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a Bergeon 6111 (eBay) and scotch-tape the lugs before I change the straps. I'd practice on your beater before trying it out on the 300mc, though. The tape minimizes the risk of scratching the lugs.

Can the Omega NATOs be bought online somewhere? My nearest AD is 100km from here and I'm also interested in one.


----------



## DkyDky

dawiz said:


> Can the Omega NATOs be bought online somewhere? My nearest AD is 100km from here and I'm also interested in one.


Ace Jewelers has it in 20 and 22 mm. Maybe you can ask them if they can order a 21 mm for you.

http://www.acejewelers.com/en/accessories/watch-straps/omega-nato-strap-031zsz002053


----------



## dawiz

DkyDky said:


> Ace Jewelers has it in 20 and 22 mm. Maybe you can ask them if they can order a 21 mm for you.
> 
> http://www.acejewelers.com/en/accessories/watch-straps/omega-nato-strap-031zsz002053


22mm straps usually fit without a problem, although that might be different for NATOS


----------



## snakeinthegear

Great thread with even awesome pics of a stunning watch. I finally put mine on a nato and it looks better in person; more so than I imagined it would.


----------



## Betterthere

Unrelated to my 300mc I had a watchmaker (odd term) brush Pcl s on another watch and he did an excellent job.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Unrelated to my 300mc I had a watchmaker (odd term) brush Pcl s on another watch and he did an excellent job.


I got mine back from the gold smith today - in the end, she refused to brush the links because she thought she'd need to know the exact brush type Omega uses or she'd mess it up :-/


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> I got mine back from the gold smith today - in the end, she refused to brush the links because she thought she'd need to know the exact brush type Omega uses or she'd mess it up :-/


Guess you will have to come over here. My guy did it in 10 minutes and it looked even and no charge.


----------



## MarkSeattle

julywest said:


> Guess you will have to come over here. My guy did it in 10 minutes and it looked even and no charge.


Same here, my AD did it in a few minutes and it looks like it came from the factory that way.

Mark


----------



## dawiz

MarkSeattle said:


> Same here, my AD did it in a few minutes and it looks like it came from the factory that way.
> 
> Mark


I'll go to an Omega boutique on July 4 (no time to travel to Zurich before that) and ask what they can do. I'd even be willing to send it in to Omega if they can do it for a reasonable amount of money


----------



## snakeinthegear

Looky looky...


----------



## tagfanatic

tis a truly a remarkable timepiece.. count me in


----------



## dawiz

tagfanatic said:


> tis a truly a remarkable timepiece.. count me in


Congrats


----------



## Bmickdewey

tagfanatic said:


> tis a truly a remarkable timepiece.. count me in


The blue just POPS!!!


----------



## solesman

tagfanatic said:


> tis a truly a remarkable timepiece.. count me in


That blue is damn sexy!!


----------



## dawiz

solesman said:


> That blue is damn sexy!!


I'll have to agree with that!


----------



## xdkeys

So FEDEX shows up today with this:







Then I added the Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## om3ga_fan

xdkeys said:


> So FEDEX shows up today with this:
> View attachment 4286146
> 
> Then I added the Hirsch Duke strap.


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

xdkeys said:


> So FEDEX shows up today with this, Then I added the Hirsch Duke strap.


Yes you did! Nicely done, congrats!


----------



## watchsk

To those of you that wear the Seamaster 300 as your daily wearer vs rotating different watches, do you wind the watch manually at all? With most automatics that I had in the past, if you wore it every day there was no need to manually wind it. What are owners doing with this watch? I just got mine back from the service center today and it seems to me to get an accurate read of its accuracy, there should be no need to wind it at all.


----------



## Betterthere

watchsk said:


> To those of you that wear the Seamaster 300 as your daily wearer vs rotating different watches, do you wind the watch manually at all? With most automatics that I had in the past, if you wore it every day there was no need to manually wind it. What are owners doing with this watch? I just got mine back from the service center today and it seems to me to get an accurate read of its accuracy, there should be no need to wind it at all.


It's either on my wrist or on a winder for most part so I do not wind it.

WHOA : so your watch has returned? any update on what the issue was etc.?

Edit: I see your other thread but still curious


----------



## watchsk

The issue was solely the lubrication near the co axial escapement. When they had initially tested the watch, the amplitude was low in a couple of positions and when they serviced it, they let me know it was the lubrication issue. The watch was not generating the power necessary which is why it had stopped.


----------



## snakeinthegear

watchsk said:


> To those of you that wear the Seamaster 300 as your daily wearer vs rotating different watches, do you wind the watch manually at all? With most automatics that I had in the past, if you wore it every day there was no need to manually wind it. What are owners doing with this watch? I just got mine back from the service center today and it seems to me to get an accurate read of its accuracy, there should be no need to wind it at all.


Congrats on getting your watch back. Hopefully you won't suffer any more problems with it. I wear mine every day and take it off for when i go to sleep; sometimes I'll go the whole weekend without wearing it and I never have to wind it at all.


----------



## om3ga_fan

watchsk said:


> To those of you that wear the Seamaster 300 as your daily wearer vs rotating different watches, do you wind the watch manually at all? With most automatics that I had in the past, if you wore it every day there was no need to manually wind it. What are owners doing with this watch? I just got mine back from the service center today and it seems to me to get an accurate read of its accuracy, there should be no need to wind it at all.


When not on the wrist, mine stays on the winder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> When not on the wrist, mine stays on the winder.


So does mine - I have a few other watches in the rotation, so I usually wear my watches about 1-2 days per week.


----------



## Lealole

I have worn mine everyday since buying it only taking it off at bedtime and have not had to wind it once! Purchased 5/30/15-


----------



## Morrisdog

I have only let mine unwind once since I purchased it in Feb. I went camping and felt the watch was too new to take with me and instead took my swatch system 51. I then did give the crown a couple of turns to get the watch going again and strapped it back on and let the rotor just slowing re-wind it. I am not sure if this is the best way as I have heard different views on this topic. But the point is that it is easy to manually wind if required. The rotor seems to be quite efficient so you don't seem to need to wind it too much. 
Since that camping trip it has fully unwound gain but I don't think I have had it off my wrist for more than 48 hours. Also I usually sleep with it on.


----------



## DIV

Morrisdog said:


> That looks very cool dawiz..
> 
> I also have mine on a Bass and Lokes leather strap. (though my pics are quite as good as yours).
> 
> They are a great leather strap option as they offer 21mm straps.
> 
> I still like the metal bracelet and will put it back on when summer returns.
> 
> But I think I will miss the comfort of this leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 4258018
> View attachment 4258106
> View attachment 4258026
> View attachment 4258034


yours is the Ti model, correct?...very nice....congrats... That's the one I've got my eyes on....if and when...


----------



## chris975d

Thanks for pointing me to this thread John. Here's my new baby. Took delivery this week. Love this watch. My LV-c Sub has little chance to get any wrist time now!


















On a brown canvas Micah strap:


----------



## jmsrolls

chris975d said:


> Thanks for pointing me to this thread John. Here's my new baby. Took delivery this week. Love this watch. My LV-c Sub has little chance to get any wrist time now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a brown canvas Micah strap:


Welcome to WUSOmega, Chris! Glad you brought the photos with you. That canvas Micah strap looks good. But then again, the 300 MC is kinda like the Speedy Pro - most any strap looks good.

Did you take those photos at work? Although I've driven by the entrance thousands of times, I have yet to pull in. I have seen the course from the back side on Corinth Church Road.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I just ordered the Grey / Black Omega NATO for my 300MC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

DIV said:


> yours is the Ti model, correct?...very nice....congrats... That's the one I've got my eyes on....if and when...


Thanks.. Yes.. It's the Ti one. Loving it. i hardly ever wear any other watch.


----------



## watchsk

I started another thread with these photos but thought I would add them here also. I took these photos this morning. Stephen


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> I just ordered the Grey / Black Omega NATO for my 300MC.


As soon as I get to an AD, I'll do the same!


----------



## chris975d

jmsrolls said:


> Welcome to WUSOmega, Chris! Glad you brought the photos with you. That canvas Micah strap looks good. But then again, the 300 MC is kinda like the Speedy Pro - most any strap looks good.
> 
> Did you take those photos at work? Although I've driven by the entrance thousands of times, I have yet to pull in. I have seen the course from the back side on Corinth Church Road.


Thanks! The top two photos are at home actually. The canvas is taken on a table on the new patio at work I added a couple of months ago.


----------



## Betterthere

Oddest thing today. I looked down at my SM300MC and was glad I had not had the PCLs brushed.


----------



## DocJekl

julywest said:


> Oddest thing today. I looked down at my SM300MC and was glad I had not had the PCLs brushed.


It's pretty. I have also grown used to the PCL on my GMT II BLNR and could not bring myself to brush them.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Oddest thing today. I looked down at my SM300MC and was glad I had not had the PCLs brushed.


Did you have to start that conversation NOW? I'm literally (as: in the car) on the way to the AD in Zurich to get them polished :-/


----------



## dawiz

Update on both the bracelet and the resistance I feel when winding it: they don't do bracelets in Switzerland. Will have to live with it, tried everything now. They even told me I'd lose the warranty on the watch if I had it polished (which is BS, if you ask me - if I send in the watch on a different strap they'd still service it).

As for the winding: she says it's nothing to worry about. They said they'd send it to Bienne if it bothers me, but as long as the watch keeps good time, it wouldn't be worth it. The Omega rep said there's quite a bit of variation when it comes to winding resistance. Mine's on the upper end of what's considered normal but still within specs.

Anyway, dropped off my SMP for a service - she said the wait will likely be up to 12 weeks!? Crap, I'll need another Chrono now to bridge the gap 

Oh, and I did order the bond NATO!


----------



## Jensop

To be honest I think you better off leaving the links polished for now. Give it a fair chance.
I certainly like the PLCs and even if I did not or was sceptical I would still leave them alone at least the first year or so on a new watch.
Good news about the winding.
I am still unsure about the whole screw down crown business but I quess Ill learn..


----------



## dawiz

Jensop said:


> To be honest I think you better off leaving the links polished for now. Give it a fair chance.
> I certainly like the PLCs and even if I did not or was sceptical I would still leave them alone at least the first year or so on a new watch.
> Good news about the winding.
> I am still unsure about the whole screw down crown business but I quess Ill learn..


Yeah, it's probably for the better. I have strap options now so I don't really mind. And who knows, perhaps a miracle happens an I suddenly start liking the PCLs


----------



## DIV

Oh man, this is going to be a very expensive thread for me...I will have to pick up a 300 MCA some day...but I'll wait to get one used....
by the way, I've been successful brushing my own bracelets myself using Scotchbrite brushes on an electric handpiece (similar to a Dremel)


----------



## watchsk

Saturday AM here in Massachusetts:


----------



## chris975d

Anyone like it on a new brown Isofrane?


----------



## ripper

chris975d said:


> Anyone like it on a new brown Isofrane?


It looks great! Is it 22mm? 
Can I ask for more pictures?


----------



## chris975d

ripper said:


> It looks great! Is it 22mm?
> Can I ask for more pictures?


22mm, yes. Fits the 21mm lugs fine. I'll have to take some more pics later. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chris975d

Here's a few photos of other straps I tried today.


----------



## DocJekl

chris975d said:


> Here's a few photos of other straps I tried today.


Dont like the red with this watch. Looks great with just black n gray.


----------



## om3ga_fan

chris975d said:


> 22mm, yes. Fits the 21mm lugs fine. I'll have to take some more pics later. Maybe tomorrow.


Sooooo.... Is it safe/correct to say that an Omega NATO strap fitted to a 45.5 Planet Ocean will also fit the Seamaster 300 MC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Does anybody know where I can get thin, high-quality NATO straps online? Once I have the Omega Bond, I'd like to have some more quick-change choices, but I don't want anything that's too thick so it doesn't raise the watch too much from the wrist. Plus Omega wants about 300$ for a NATO, so the Bond will remain my only OEM


----------



## Jensop

Phoenix straps from monkeyswag.com perhaps. I am not sure if they are particularly thin though..


----------



## dawiz

Jensop said:


> Phoenix straps from monkeyswag.com perhaps. I am not sure if they are particularly thin though..


I'm spoiled by the strap Tudor includes with the Heritage Chrono line. It's not really a NATO (it's still attached with spring bars) but it does wrap underneath the watch. It's so waver thin, it barely adds half a mm to the thickness of the watch. I understand it's woven from silk by some French company. One of those for the 300mc would be the ultimate strap for me. I wish there was some American or European company that can make really thin, high-quality after-market straps.


----------



## watchsk




----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> I'm spoiled by the strap Tudor includes with the Heritage Chrono line. It's not really a NATO (it's still attached with spring bars) but it does wrap underneath the watch. It's so waver thin, it barely adds half a mm to the thickness of the watch. I understand it's woven from silk by some French company. One of those for the 300mc would be the ultimate strap for me. I wish there was some American or European company that can make really thin, high-quality after-market straps.


Kobold makes a canvas strap that works just like the Tudor. 22mm would compress easily onto the 300mc. They actually support better than the Tudor. I have had both. 
Later I may post a pic on another watch.


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> Does anybody know where I can get thin, high-quality NATO straps online? Once I have the Omega Bond, I'd like to have some more quick-change choices, but I don't want anything that's too thick so it doesn't raise the watch too much from the wrist. Plus Omega wants about 300$ for a NATO, so the Bond will remain my only OEM


I don't do NATO because I don't want to risk damaging the case back nor cover up the view of the gorgeous movement.

The Bond NATO looks good on the 300 MC so I began a search for a two-piece Bond strap. I found these on eBay:



I then purchased the Bond shown as my first strap for the 300 MC:







The strap is good quality, thin, cool, and of course, adds no thickness to the watch. For me, the only negative are the keepers which are the bane of all NATO straps.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Kobold makes a canvas strap that works just like the Tudor. 22mm would compress easily onto the 300mc. They actually support better than the Tudor. I have had both.
> Later I may post a pic on another watch.


Thanks, exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Thanks, exactly what I was looking for!


They are great for wrist size 7.25 inches. what is yours?

The bigger problem is getting them. Took me a while (it's not like buying a Kobold watch) and back when I bought quite a few for me and RESCO buddies.


----------



## DIV

Morrisdog said:


> Thanks.. Yes.. It's the Ti one. Loving it. i hardly ever wear any other watch.


And can I assume that the Ti version' blue dial is MATTE, not glossy??...correct me, if I'm wrong, but it looked like the Plat version was glossy.

man, how do you decide between SS and Ti (besides cost, of course)...that will be a tough decision for me...any help?


----------



## dawiz

DIV said:


> And can I assume that the Ti version' blue dial is MATTE, not glossy??...correct me, if I'm wrong, but it looked like the Plat version was glossy.
> 
> man, how do you decide between SS and Ti (besides cost, of course)...that will be a tough decision for me...any help?


If you're going to wear it on a bracelet, the Ti might be worth it because it's much lighter. The watch itself is light enough in SS, though, so on a strap, there's no point in paying the premium, IMO.


----------



## jmsrolls

I was contemplating a Skyfall when the 300 MC caught my eye. I've owned some blue dialed watches but the Ti blue dial reminded me of the Bond blue of the SMPs. The SMP and 300 Ti blue was what I always thought of as "blah blue". It doesn't jump out like the Skyfall and electric blue.

So I ended up going SS because it was truer to the original. Plus, I've owned Ti and much prefer SS.

But it's your money.


----------



## chris975d

jmsrolls said:


> I was contemplating a Skyfall when the 300 MC caught my eye. I've owned some blue dialed watches but the Ti blue dial reminded me of the Bond blue of the SMPs. The SMP and 300 Ti blue was what I always thought of as "blah blue". It doesn't jump out like the Skyfall and electric blue.
> 
> So I ended up going SS because it was truer to the original. Plus, I've owned Ti and much prefer SS.
> 
> But it's your money.


I have to echo what John is saying here. I really love blue, and thought for sure I'd go with the Ti solely for the blue dial/bezel, but when seeing it side by side with my current SS 300MC, the blue didn't pop at all. It's so dark it darn near appeared to be the same watch. Yes, side by side there was a slight noticeable difference, but not blue enough for me. The weight savings of the Ti was nice though.


----------



## solesman

Guys I don't wish to hijack this thread but I'm having a bit of a conundrum. I want a 300 but I cannot decide between the steel and the steel/Sedna gold. Cost isn't a factor. I currently have my POLMLE, sub 114060 no date and the 38.5mm "Skyfall" AT. I seldom wear the AT and it will be on the block soon, the sub draws too much attention, both positive and some not so and the PO well I love it. Sooooo would the PO and the 300 steel make a perfect diver twosome or should I go gold for a bit of dressy/vintage? I have to admit I would probably put the gold on a strap of some sort? The standard steel would live on a NATO. Cheers and of course I have a few photos from the other day when I checked out both


----------



## om3ga_fan

If it were me, and cash wasn't a factor, I'd go SS. And, I did. At the end of the day I played with all versions of the 300 except Platinum which wasn't on hand. Ultimately, I just don't like two tone. Also I felt the SS was truer to the product and aesthetic. Of course this is just my personal preference. Having had the SS for just over two weeks now - I love it. Looks great with a suit. In fact, I'm wearing it today with a suit and have already had 3 separate compliments on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

solesman said:


> Guys I don't wish to hijack this thread but I'm having a bit of a conundrum. I want a 300 but I cannot decide between the steel and the steel/Sedna gold. Cost isn't a factor. I currently have my POLMLE, sub 114060 no date and the 38.5mm "Skyfall" AT. I seldom wear the AT and it will be on the block soon, the sub draws too much attention, both positive and some not so and the PO well I love it. Sooooo would the PO and the 300 steel make a perfect diver twosome or should I go gold for a bit of dressy/vintage? I have to admit I would probably put the gold on a strap of some sort? The standard steel would live on a NATO. Cheers and of course I have a few photos from the other day when I checked out both


No need to spend the money for gold to go dressy/vintage. The SS is true to the original and can go as dressy as necessary; i.e., black tie and tails.

I had this one for a while:



and was afraid to wear it for fear of dinging the soft gold bezel and scratching the PCLs.

The SS is much more versatile and will pair up beautifully with the PO LM LE.


----------



## Betterthere

You well may be old but getting two tone announces it for sure.


----------



## dawiz

I'm really not a fan of two tones. And have to say that I just generally don't like gold on watches. My budget for the 300mc wouldn't allow anything but the SS, but I have to say that I would have chosen that one anyway.


----------



## tagfanatic

If I were to give you the PC answer: "you only live once, pick the one that appeals to you more." The PC answer is, off course, the least useful answer so I'll try to sway your decision. 

I say go for the steel/sedna gold version. It's something different and not very popular unlike the regular stainless steel model. Have you also considered the titanium and gold model?


----------



## mdgrwl

The more I’ve spent time with my 300M, the more I’ve come to appreciate it (PCL and all) and a few thoughts come to mind.

If you realize this is a dressy diver, the PCL are not bad whatsoever. I once had a “No PCL policy” when buying watches… even passing on this one a few times due to the PCL’s. I think I wanted too much from a watch back then… I wanted a “do it all” bracelet diver – and now I realize there isn’t such a horse. 

I tried this on at the local Boutique and asked them to take off all the protective plastic that was covering the bracelet. They did. While my wife chatted it up with the SA, I spent a good 3-4 minutes with the watch on my wrist, looking at it in the mirror… and you know what, PCL aren’t all that bad. It shocked me how they are not all that “blingy” from 3-4 feet away. You almost hardly notice the PCL from 3-4 feet away.

Anyway, more on the “do it all watch”, and learning to not expect that from this 300M. I own quite a few Omega’s. A Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra (non-master brushed bracelet), a PO8500, a Speedy Moonwatch, and the Speedy FOIS… and of course this 300M. If I want to wear a t-shirt and jeans, causal look – I’ll grab for my Moonwatch or Planet Ocean without hesitation. A little more dressy attire and I’ll go for my Skyfall AT8500. But if I want to wear something more dressy like a white dress shirt and blazer, this 300M is my choice unless I’m going with a leather band watch like my IWC Portofino. And with more dressy attire (white button down shirt, etc… the PCL actually compliment the look moreso than an all brushed bracelet which can come off as more tool-watch like. So once I understood and embraced that, I enjoy the PCL with my more dressy clothes. Casual gets other watches wrist time.

See below photo borrowed from the internet, 300M with a white button down dress shirt = perfection IMO. Not to say you can’t wear it with other things… but with a 7 watch collection, I tend to not force what doesn’t look right IMO and wear what I feel works best. Its nice to have options.

Also, a few words on why I don't think an all brushed bracelet works on this watch. Due to all of the polish on this watch - the case, lugs, bezel sides, in addition to the hi-gloss bezel top.... to me, the all brushed bracelet has a major 'disconnect' with the rest of the watch. However the PCL ties it all together IMO. And this is coming from someone who 2 months ago wouldn't consider buying a watch with PCL!! I'm glad I saw the light!


----------



## mdgrwl

MarkSeattle said:


> No offense to those that keep the 300 MC with the polished center links, I like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I'm not against PCL, (I have another watch that has them). but to my eyes this "diver" looks better toned down with the all brushed look.
> 
> Mark


That's why there are divers like the Planet Ocean which is more "toned down" and casual. If you want a more toned down look... go for that. But the "dressy diver" deff has a place in my rotation!


----------



## om3ga_fan

I usually wear my AT 8500 MC with a. Suit but lately have been going for the 300 and loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

We need to realize that in these days of technology, few serious divers rely upon mechanical analog watches.

The mechanical analog watches of today tend to be worn by "desk divers" who occasionally get in the pool or in the surf. Few of us really have a need to track our air supply or depth.

That being said, some of us prefer sporty dive watches like the PO or the Sub but Omega designed the 300 MC to be a nostalgic "desk diver" suitable to be worn on a variety of occasions. The thin bezel and tiny pearl of the '57 original were impractical for divers of the day and grew over time and only reappeared on the 300 MC to remind us of its heritage.

Likewise, the bling of the shinny bezel and PCLs are not practical for serious divers unless one is seeking to catch the eye of a shark or barracuda.

We have to accept the 300 MCs for what they, and for what most of us, are: desk divers. Desk divers want a watch that can be worn on the beach or in the board room. That is the targeted market of the 300 MC.

An automobile accident in 1979 ended my SCUBA diving but I still hang out at, and in, the pool. And glancing down at the 300 MC on my wrist reminds me of time spent in Florida springs and the blue Caribbean.


----------



## pk_diver

jmsrolls said:


> We have to accept the 300 MCs for what they, and for what most of us, are: desk divers. Desk divers want a watch that can be worn on the beach or in the board room. That is the targeted market of the 300 MC.


I think you are right, I was looking for a less sporty Seamaster, rather than my PO and my SM300 diver, and this I hope will fill the gap.

I have one incoming in a short, hopefully, and have a question for the owners: is it difficult to adjust the bracelet size? Do the screws come from the factory with some loctite glue or whatever that prevents from unscrewing? Any advice welcome!


----------



## Betterthere

pk_diver said:


> I think you are right, I was looking for a less sporty Seamaster, rather than my PO and my SM300 diver, and this I hope will fill the gap.
> 
> I have one incoming in a short, hopefully, and have a question for the owners: is it difficult to adjust the bracelet size? Do the screws come from the factory with some loctite glue or whatever that prevents from unscrewing? Any advice welcome!


Bracelet is easy to adjust. Has pin and cap screws. Mine felt like they had small amount of loctite. Quality screwdriver the right size is key in my opinion .


----------



## dawiz

pk_diver said:


> I think you are right, I was looking for a less sporty Seamaster, rather than my PO and my SM300 diver, and this I hope will fill the gap.
> 
> I have one incoming in a short, hopefully, and have a question for the owners: is it difficult to adjust the bracelet size? Do the screws come from the factory with some loctite glue or whatever that prevents from unscrewing? Any advice welcome!


No glue - I adjusted it in 5 minutes.


----------



## pk_diver

julywest said:


> Bracelet is easy to adjust. Has pin and cap screws. Mine felt like they had small amount of loctite. Quality screwdriver the right size is key in my opinion .


Thanks! They say an hair dryer works to heat up the glue and make it easier to unscrew (other option, dip the bracelet in biioling water for a couple of minutes). I was wondering if someone tried.


----------



## dawiz

I own 7 watches for all occasions but the 300mc has been hogging wrist time like crazy. Been wearing it for a week straight, hasn't happened with any watch for months now 

That said: I wear it on my B&S strap or the Viscount (been swimming with it several times now). I disagree in two points with some of the comments made above: 1. I still haven't gotten used to the PCLs and probably never will. Not a real problem - I'll just wear it on a strap. 2. This watch is as much at home in the water as it is in an office. I don't go diving yet and it's not a tool diver like the Pelagos, but it doubles as a sports watch and a dress watch without an issue. 

For very dressy occasions, I have a Hamilton Intra-Matic. I also have a Speedy Pro on a croc strap (well, I don't have it right now - it's with Omega for a service) that I usually wear for formal occasions. I have a Datejust for casual wear (it's my most comfortable watch) and Submariner, which is my other do-it-all. But lately, I just can't bring myself to take off the 300mc.


----------



## Betterthere

pk_diver said:


> Thanks! They say an hair dryer works to heat up the glue and make it easier to unscrew (other option, dip the bracelet in biioling water for a couple of minutes). I was wondering if someone tried.


Not needed on this one. Like I said just make sure you have quality screwdriver and be firm.


----------



## Morrisdog

DIV said:


> And can I assume that the Ti version' blue dial is MATTE, not glossy??...correct me, if I'm wrong, but it looked like the Plat version was glossy.
> 
> man, how do you decide between SS and Ti (besides cost, of course)...that will be a tough decision for me...any help?


it is a matte dial..

how does one choice the Ti vs SS.. I don't really know!!. I originally ordered the SS but changed my mind and went for the Ti version. I like the blue look, already have a black faced watch and appreciated its lightness. I also managed to get quite a good deal on the Ti. Though I love perving at watches I don't actually purchase many (this is my third in 15 years of which one is a swatch which I use as a beater) so price was not too much of an issue.

So hope this helps..


----------



## MarkSeattle

mdgrwl said:


> That's why there are divers like the Planet Ocean which is more "toned down" and casual. If you want a more toned down look... go for that. But the "dressy diver" deff has a place in my rotation!


The fact is that this watch looks good with brushed or polished center links, I just happen to like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I don't see the 300 MC as a dressy driver, you do and that's fine. As I have said, I have another watch with PCL- the Rolex Yachtmaster with the blue dial. This watch I can see with PCL, it's a dressy diver (like) watch in my opinion.

Mark


----------



## Bender.Folder

Anyone got pics on a diver rubber or even isofrane strap ? Wondering how it looks without the bracelet, dont dig the bond nato look.


----------



## chris975d

Bender.Folder said:


> Anyone got pics on a diver rubber or even isofrane strap ? Wondering how it looks without the bracelet, dont dig the bond nato look.


I posted this pic a page or so back, but here is mine on a brown Isofrane.


----------



## ripper

Bender.Folder said:


> Anyone got pics on a diver rubber or even isofrane strap ? Wondering how it looks without the bracelet, dont dig the bond nato look.


I think ISO looks very good.

My try with rubber. What you think?


----------



## dawiz

ripper said:


> I think ISO looks very good.
> 
> My try with rubber. What you think?


I like the texture very much - where did you get it, if I may ask?

What also looks pretty cool is Kevlar, but I haven't found a 21mm strap yet that doesn't have a leather lining, which loses the water capability.

Anyway, my Omega Bond NATO is ready for pick up, so that's what I'll try next


----------



## jmsrolls

Ninety-two days ago, my 300 MC arrived. I wound it up and set the time with my atomic watch.

Checking it against the atomic watch again this morning, *my 300 MC has gained 23 seconds!* (.25 sec/day)

I guess it's time to have it serviced. ;-)


----------



## izegrim

jmsrolls said:


> Ninety-two days ago, my 300 MC arrived. I wound it up and set the time with my atomic watch.
> 
> Checking it against the atomic watch again this morning, *my 300 MC has gained 23 seconds!* (.25 sec/day)
> 
> I guess it's time to have it serviced. ;-)


No, you don't have to send it out for service. I'm sure it is your atomic watch that has lost 23 seconds.


----------



## jmsrolls

izegrim said:


> No, you don't have to send it out for service. I'm sure it is your atomic watch that has lost 23 seconds.


Hmmm. You could be right. I'll check the watch against my GPS before I send the 300 MC off for service.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> Ninety-two days ago, my 300 MC arrived. I wound it up and set the time with my atomic watch.
> 
> Checking it against the atomic watch again this morning, *my 300 MC has gained 23 seconds!* (.25 sec/day)
> 
> I guess it's time to have it serviced. ;-)


Mine's about 2.5s fast per day :-/ still not bad and no way am I going to get it related because of that, but not as good as my THC


----------



## mdgrwl

MarkSeattle said:


> mdgrwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why there are divers like the Planet Ocean which is more "toned down" and casual. If you want a more toned down look... go for that. But the "dressy diver" deff has a place in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that this watch looks good with brushed or polished center links, I just happen to like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I don't see the 300 MC as a dressy driver, you do and that's fine. As I have said, I have another watch with PCL- the Rolex Yachtmaster with the blue dial. This watch I can see with PCL, it's a dressy diver (like) watch in my opinion.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

How are you saying an opinion is fact? I dont think this watch looks good with a modified brushed bracelet. Thats my opinion. Its a fact the sky is blue on a clear day. It is NOT a fact this watch looks good with a brushed bracelet.


----------



## MarkSeattle

mdgrwl said:


> How are you saying an opinion is fact? I dont think this watch looks good with a modified brushed bracelet. Thats my opinion. Its a fact the sky is blue on a clear day. It is NOT a fact this watch looks good with a brushed bracelet.


I have no interest in word play with you. I hope you enjoy your 300 MC as much as I enjoy mine.

Mark


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades




----------



## Bender.Folder

Combines that vintage feel with nice Omega craftmanship and technology. Even more on iso or rubber, looks superb !

Time will tell for this movement reliability but you all seem to get superb to amazing accuracy with those latest amagnetic calibers. Also comfort seems improved too, I tried one on and it felt less bulky and comfier than my 2500 PO which quite surprised me regarding its thickness. Same for the angular lugs that let me think that its too square and would hang over the wrist but it sits nicely....Ill stop or I'll regret just having bought a Speedmaster instead of rushing this SM300 that was sold at 3k€ in my area due to its owner having unexpected taxes and fines to pay..


----------



## watchsk

A couple of Lume shots:
Have a good night Stephen


----------



## DocJekl

jmsrolls said:


> Ninety-two days ago, my 300 MC arrived. I wound it up and set the time with my atomic watch.
> 
> Checking it against the atomic watch again this morning, *my 300 MC has gained 23 seconds!* (.25 sec/day)
> 
> I guess it's time to have it serviced. ;-)


My Rolex GMT II BLNR has gained +0.1 second total in the past 7.1 days - so we're like brothers...


----------



## Lealole

SM 300m under the nite lights @ AT&T park SF Giants game:


----------



## om3ga_fan

300 on duty at happy hour in downtown Denver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

The boutique brought in the Omega leather strap for me to look at... I got the call tonight. I love the look of this strap, I only plan on buying maybe one more "omega" strap. The pics will come..


----------



## om3ga_fan

I spent some time with the leather. It's cool but counterintuitive for diving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> I spent some time with the leather. It's cool but counterintuitive for diving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hirsch offers waterproof leather straps - some are suitable for swimming (the croc / Viscount), some for diving as well (the performance line). They're basically rubber covered with treated leather on top.

Don't think Omega does one like these, though 

I'm picking up my Bond today - 160$. That'll be my last Omega strap for a while. Already handed over 270$ of my hard-earned cash for the Speedy Pro croc strap (and later found out that that was a steal - they retail for 470 normally) this year. Not sure how Omega can ask 160 bucks for a NATO and get away with it.


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> Hirsch offers waterproof leather straps - some are suitable for swimming (the croc / Viscount), some for diving as well (the performance line). They're basically rubber covered with treated leather on top.
> 
> Don't think Omega does one like these, though
> 
> I'm picking up my Bond today - 160$. That'll be my last Omega strap for a while. Already handed over 270$ of my hard-earned cash for the Speedy Pro croc strap (and later found out that that was a steal - they retail for 470 normally) this year. Not sure how Omega can ask 160 bucks for a NATO and get away with it.


Well, you pay for the"omega" buckle on it... I'm not sure how much the leather strap will cost.. I will try not to show a shocked reaction!


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> Hirsch offers waterproof leather straps - some are suitable for swimming (the croc / Viscount), some for diving as well (the performance line). They're basically rubber covered with treated leather on top.
> 
> Don't think Omega does one like these, though
> 
> I'm picking up my Bond today - 160$. That'll be my last Omega strap for a while. Already handed over 270$ of my hard-earned cash for the Speedy Pro croc strap (and later found out that that was a steal - they retail for 470 normally) this year. Not sure how Omega can ask 160 bucks for a NATO and get away with it.


i will check these out as well! Thanks


----------



## om3ga_fan

All I can say is the blacked out nylon NATO is awesome but a bit thicker than the black/gray NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

om3ga_fan said:


> All I can say is the blacked out nylon NATO is awesome but a bit thicker than the black/gray NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. 
are these the Omega straps, or after market? I like both, they are on my list to


----------



## om3ga_fan

Yes; both Omega NATO's. So good I ordered an extra black/gray for my 300. Original went on my PO 8500. So, all-in I will have 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Those omega nato straps do look good. Wish they were a bit cheaper. for me it's a hard choice because you can get some nice hand made leather or fabric straps in that price range.. I don't mind the look of leather with this watch.

where did you go to see the nato straps.. At a omega boutique?


----------



## dawiz

Morrisdog said:


> Those omega nato straps do look good. Wish they were a bit cheaper. for me it's a hard choice because you can get some nice hand made leather or fabric straps in that price range.. I don't mind the look of leather with this watch.
> 
> where did you go to see the nato straps.. At a omega boutique?


I couldn't look at them beforehand, just ordered at the AD. But at the official Omega boutiques (of which there are only a handful in the world), they usually have them.


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> Well, you pay for the"omega" buckle on it... I'm not sure how much the leather strap will cost.. I will try not to show a shocked reaction!


I just picked it up and have to say that the price is somewhat justified. It's definitely not your standard eBay NATO for 7.50$. It's very soft and high quality. If I had to guess I'd say it's made from the same material car seat belts. Probably still not worth 160 bucks, but it's not a complete rip-off, either


----------



## Morrisdog

There is an omega boutique not to far from me.. Only problem it's in a huge shopping centre :/ . I will have to try and check them out.


----------



## FOOGauzie

This thread is brutal!!!

Hey guys, it's Jake B. Haven't been posting here for a months. I've just been really darned busy so my forum time's been very limited. 

This watch though, and this thread in particular drew me back here through a search. 

I'm in awe of this piece and this thread prompted me to go check it out at a boutique. Well...it was as killer in the metal as it looks in pics, so that
got my phone dialin' finger working overtime. Found a dealer who'll hook me up with a %28 discount, so barring anything nasty happening I should
be posting a few pix here soon.

Cheers, guys!!


----------



## dawiz

FOOGauzie said:


> This thread is brutal!!!
> 
> Hey guys, it's Jake B. Haven't been posting here for a months. I've just been really darned busy so my forum time's been very limited.
> 
> This watch though, and this thread in particular drew me back here through a search.
> 
> I'm in awe of this piece and this thread prompted me to go check it out at a boutique. Well...it was as killer in the metal as it looks in pics, so that
> got my phone dialin' finger working overtime. Found a dealer who'll hook me up with a %28 discount, so barring anything nasty happening I should
> be posting a few pix here soon.
> 
> Cheers, guys!!


Sorry for getting you hooked, but I have the feeling you won't be regretting this decision


----------



## Horoticus

FOOGauzie said:


> Hey guys, it's Jake B. Haven't been posting here for a months. I've just been really darned busy so my forum time's been very limited. This watch though, and this thread in particular drew me back here through a search...I should be posting a few pix here soon. Cheers, guys!!


Welcome back Jake! Yep, I'd say this watch is a darn good reason to lurk around and happy to hear you're in the market. Looking forward to your pics! Here's another lume teaser...


----------



## Betterthere

As Jake B said first time I saw this watch in the steel, my first thought and the reason I passed was it was too perfect. Guess I figured something was just not right. But. 

28% a pretty good discount.

I just put mine in safety deposit box for couple of weeks. Gonna miss it.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> I just put mine in safety deposit box for couple of weeks.


That's almost blasphemous  I hope it's for a fun reason (vacation?) !


----------



## 4236

Midsummer picture


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> That's almost blasphemous  I hope it's for a fun reason (vacation?) !


yes they cant all go!


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> yes they cant all go!


 I actually have been thinking about which watch id be taking along on vacation (if I actually manage to go somewhere this year).


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> I actually have been thinking about which watch id be taking along on vacation (if I actually manage to go somewhere this year).


I'm probably worse I actually figured out which new watch I would want to take on vacation (besides my gshock) then ordered it and it arrived this past Monday ready to travel.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> I'm probably worse I actually figured out which new watch I would want to take on vacation (besides my gshock) then ordered it and it arrived this past Monday ready to travel.


Yeah, that's pretty bad  which one is it, if I may ask?


----------



## Kultschar

Can anybody confirm which size Omega Nato is required for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial?

Ive been told it requires the larger 21-22mm Omega Nato not the 19mm


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Great thread. Here is my new addition


----------



## jmsrolls

Kultschar said:


> Can anybody confirm which size Omega Nato is required for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial?
> 
> Ive been told it requires the larger 21-22mm Omega Nato not the 19mm


The lugs of the 300 MC are 21mm so a 21mm or 22mm NATO will work.


----------



## jmsrolls

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Great thread. Here is my new addition


Nice SMP 300 but it's not a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> The lugs of the 300 MC are 21mm so a 21mm or 22mm NATO will work.


A 22mm doesn't always fit - I found that my regular el-cheapo 22mm don't fit. They're too wide


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

jmsrolls said:


> Nice SMP 300 but it's not a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.


It says Co Axial on it. I am confused now.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

OmegaSMPMan said:


> It says Co Axial on it. I am confused now.


sorry guys I am being thick. I missed the Master part.


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> A 22mm doesn't always fit - I found that my regular el-cheapo 22mm don't fit. They're too wide


As you know, I don't do NATO.

Here again is my 2-piece "Bond NATO" which fits nicely:


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Yeah, that's pretty bad  which one is it, if I may ask?


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> View attachment 4378154


Ah yes, good choice - should have caught that over in the Hamilton section  Hamilton is among my top three brands, together with Omega and Rolex. They're less pricey but use great movements and are extremely well made. Planning on adding a Chrono to my Hamilton collection again. I have the Khaki Field Auto XL and an intra-matic. Had to sell my Pan Europ Chrono and the three hander Panny to pay for the 300mc :-/


----------



## pk_diver

jmsrolls said:


> The lugs of the 300 MC are 21mm so a 21mm or 22mm NATO will work.


I understand that Omega sells 20mm nato straps (for 19mm or 20mm lugs), and 22mm nato straps (for 21mm or 22mm lugs). They just provide those 2 even measures, not odd ones. Is it correct?

http://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/accessories/nato-straps/031ZSZ002045


----------



## FOOGauzie

Holy...Just brutal. Since yesterday morning this watch was waiting for me to come and pick it up but I couldn't escape the heavy business and family workload.

Nearly drove me BONKERS knowing it was sitting downtown, with my name on it...but for 48 hours ONLY with the deadline creeping up!


----------



## FOOGauzie

Well...I'm glad that I held out for a decent discount, and THRILLED to have this piece in hand. What a SUPER watch!!!

It showcases all of Omega's recent watchmaking innovations/achievements in one watch....What more you can ask??


----------



## dawiz

FOOGauzie said:


> Well...I'm glad that I held out for a decent discount, and THRILLED to have this piece in hand. What a SUPER watch!!!


Great it worked out for you - wear it in good health!

And yes - it's an absolutely amazing watch


----------



## snakeinthegear

Congrats on getting an exquisite piece and at such a great discount. You won't stop looking at it.


----------



## FOOGauzie

snakeinthegear said:


> Congrats on getting an exquisite piece and at such a great discount. You won't stop looking at it.


Right on...Thanks! Yep, it's quite a watch. It's rekindled my love affair with Omega.


----------



## Horoticus

Congrats Jake! Smokin'...:-!


----------



## solesman

Nice one Jake!! Grrrrrrrrr :-d


----------



## Kultschar

Looks superb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betterthere

FOOGauzie said:


> Right on...Thanks! Yep, it's quite a watch. It's rekindled my love affair with Omega.


Good choice. What's your thoughts on PCLs?


----------



## FOOGauzie

I like them. I think they stay true to the orig. 1950's model. I have some watches with & some without. If I feel like less shine then I'll put it on a strap. 

I don't buy the whole "It's less of a tool watch because it has PCLs" It's less of a tool watch if you treat it all funny...It's a tool watch the minute I wear it diving, shooting, and all the other fun stuff that comes in between, whether the middle of the bracelet's brushed or polished.


----------



## FOOGauzie

Thanks, fellas. This one's got me all warm & fuzzy.


----------



## dawiz

FOOGauzie said:


> I like them. I think they stay true to the orig. 1950's model. I have some watches with & some without. If I feel like less shine then I'll put it on a strap.
> 
> I don't buy the whole "It's less of a tool watch because it has PCLs" It's less of a tool watch if you treat it all funny...It's a tool watch the minute I wear it diving, shooting, and all the other fun stuff that comes in between, whether the middle of the bracelet's brushed or polished.


Excellent comment. I've taken mine to the gym, swimming (extensively), jogging, biking, hiking. It's a robust tool watch if you need it to be that and it dresses up extremely well if you need that. It's highly versatile. That said, I've been wearing it on a strap from day one because I don't like the PCLs.


----------



## ripper

Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## watchsk

A few shots for a Saturday. Have a good weekend and Father's Day!


----------



## Sustinet

CONGRATS!! Fantastic choice! We all love ours too  I love the included plastic peeling pics, we all know the giddy feeling that comes with peeling the plastic off that shiny new 300 Master :-D Enjoy your spectacular watch! It will happily accompany you wherever you may choose to take it!



FOOGauzie said:


> Well...I'm glad that I held out for a decent discount, and THRILLED to have this piece in hand. What a SUPER watch!!!
> 
> It showcases all of Omega's recent watchmaking innovations/achievements in one watch....What more you can ask??


----------



## Jensop

Great to see the love for this watch - it certainly deserves it!
Are you splashing your Seamasters in the sea or leaving them dry?


----------



## Morrisdog

Mine has been initiated! Just swimming at this stage. I will take it diving later in September .


----------



## FOOGauzie

Jensop said:


> Great to see the love for this watch - it certainly deserves it!
> Are you splashing your Seamasters in the sea or leaving them dry?


Mine will go on the annual diving trip off Hainan this summer, along with my TII-Typhoon. The past couple of times the Sub 114060 has taken the high end watch seat on that trip.


----------



## Lealole

FOOGauzie said:


> Thanks, fellas. This one's got me all warm & fuzzy.


Welcome to the club, I haven't gone a day without wearing mine! Great choice & enjoy - cheers!


----------



## Lealole

jmsrolls said:


> As you know, I don't do NATO.
> 
> Here again is my 2-piece "Bond NATO" which fits nicely:


I really like this two piece bond NATOs! I like the ability to show the movement, you have peaked my interest once again!! Did you acquire from the boutique? Or another source?


----------



## jmsrolls

Lealole said:


> I really like this two piece bond NATOs! I like the ability to show the movement, you have peaked my interest once again!! Did you acquire from the boutique? Or another source?


Found it on the famous auction site in these colors:



Do a search for 2 piece NATO.

The best part:


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Horoticus

My inspiration...









The results...* |>

























Note: I like the PCL bracelet with micro-adjustment just fine - it feels nice and solid on the wrist. But wow! The tropic wears noticeably lighter and really hugs my wrist. While I didn't/forgot to weigh the watch and bracelet (d'oh!), the watch and tropic tips the scale at 93g; the bracelet alone weighs 82g.

Two words: Loving it!

* 22mm curved ends vintage tropic strap


----------



## dawiz

Horoticus said:


> My inspiration...
> 
> View attachment 4424026
> 
> 
> The results...* |>
> 
> View attachment 4424034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424050
> 
> 
> Note: I like the PCL bracelet with micro-adjustment just fine - it feels nice and solid on the wrist. But wow! The tropic wears noticeably lighter and really hugs my wrist. While I didn't/forgot to weigh the watch and bracelet (d'oh!), the watch and tropic tips the scale at 93g; the bracelet alone weighs 82g.
> 
> Two words: Loving it!
> 
> * 22mm curved ends vintage tropic strap


Wow, looks awesome! Would you need curved spring bars for that one, or are the holes straight?


----------



## Horoticus

dawiz said:


> Wow, looks awesome! Would you need curved spring bars for that one, or are the holes straight?


Thank you. I used the straight spring bars from the bracelet.


----------



## DIV

Excellent thread guys...thanks for the wonderful eye candy...
***Hey, can anyone who also has an SMP 300 2254.50 post comparison shots with the 300 MCA PLEASE??? I'd like to see how it compares in case thickness and lug length.


----------



## Betterthere

DIV said:


> Excellent thread guys...thanks for the wonderful eye candy...
> ***Hey, can anyone who also has an SMP 300 2254.50 post comparison shots with the 300 MCA PLEASE??? I'd like to see how it compares in case thickness and lug length.


I no longer have 1 to compare with. The 300mc is thicker but the numbers do not work well for comparison. The 300mc has some of the thickness below the lugs which imo makes it wear thinner than expected.


----------



## jmsrolls

DIV said:


> Excellent thread guys...thanks for the wonderful eye candy...
> ***Hey, can anyone who also has an SMP 300 2254.50 post comparison shots with the 300 MCA PLEASE??? I'd like to see how it compares in case thickness and lug length.


Sold my 2254.50 when the 300 MC arrived. Sorry but I did not take any comparison shots.

I've owned three 2254.50s and I thought the third one would be the keeper. Wrong!


----------



## Betterthere

need more pics


----------



## Scalpel

Put me down as a member.


----------



## watchsk

I moved these over to this thread based on suggestions. Enjoy your Sunday. Stephen


----------



## Morrisdog

i just switched by SM300 back to its bracelet after a few weeks on a leather strap. I must say the bracelet feels great. I feel it results in a more balanced feel to the watch and the ability to micro adjust is just gold to me. Though i found the leather strap comfortable it did feel either a couple of milimetres too tight or too loose when i changed holes. But because the leather made the watch so light i could still easily wear the watch just a tad to loose. I struggled when it was just a bit too tight.

However with the bracelet the perfect fit is possible and the watch also feels more balanced and not a little top heavy. Still i prefer the look of it on the leather strap. i don't mind the look of my PCLs but they seem to attract finger print smudges which does annoy me a bit. if only they did not smudge!! i can live with the fine scratches.

what are the thoughts of others who have tried different straps on this watch? what do you like the look of and what do you find the most comfortable?


----------



## Betterthere

I have not bothered to try other straps. IMO this is a bracelet watch and the bracelet us great.


----------



## Morrisdog

The bracelet works well, looks good and is practical. You can't go wrong with it. 

Still I like to experiment with different looks!


----------



## jmsrolls

While cleaning out a drawer in my home office over the weekend, I found an HR carbon fiber strap still in its original packaging. The label said 22mm so I added an OEM fold-over deployant and this was the result:





Not bad but I'm not a big fan of black straps on the Speedy Pro nor the 300 MC as it's too much black for me. Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## chris975d

Added this black and red Omega NATO to the mix today.


----------



## Lealole

Morrisdog said:


> i just switched by SM300 back to its bracelet after a few weeks on a leather strap. I must say the bracelet feels great. I feel it results in a more balanced feel to the watch and the ability to micro adjust is just gold to me. Though i found the leather strap comfortable it did feel either a couple of milimetres too tight or too loose when i changed holes. But because the leather made the watch so light i could still easily wear the watch just a tad to loose. I struggled when it was just a bit too tight.
> 
> However with the bracelet the perfect fit is possible and the watch also feels more balanced and not a little top heavy. Still i prefer the look of it on the leather strap. i don't mind the look of my PCLs but they seem to attract finger print smudges which does annoy me a bit. if only they did not smudge!! i can live with the fine scratches.
> 
> what are the thoughts of others who have tried different straps on this watch? what do you like the look of and what do you find the most comfortable?
> 
> View attachment 4484218
> View attachment 4484226


i was at the boutique over the weekend and in the display window they had the sm300m with the new tan leather straps and they were really stunning! IMHO it really looks amazing and changes the whole dynamic of the watch. They are not available yet or I would have bought on the spot. They mounted another darker brown leather strap & I almost bought it, but I liked the lighter tan with the patina. Sooo I bought one very similar last nite & should have in a few days- I will post pics. I also will pick up a two piece bond nato/Zulu strap very soon. I will switch them out periodically..


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> i was at the boutique over the weekend and in the display window they had the sm300m with the new tan leather straps and they were really stunning! IMHO it really looks amazing and changes the whole dynamic of the watch. They are not available yet or I would have bought on the spot. They mounted another darker brown leather strap & I almost bought it, but I liked the lighter tan with the patina. Sooo I bought one very similar last nite & should have in a few days- I will post pics. I also will pick up a two piece bond nato/Zulu strap very soon. I will switch them out periodically..


How much does Omega want for a leather strap? I'm in Zurich today, so I could stop by the boutique


----------



## Sustinet

I picked up an Omega bond nato for mine and love it, I think this watch looks fantastic on most straps, but I inevitably end up switching back to the bracelet after a couple days due to the absolute comfort of the fit. With straps, the way my wrist is it's always just little to loose, or a little too tight, I always seem to need a notch in between. But with the bracelet on, it feels "just right".


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sustinet said:


> I picked up an Omega bond nato for mine and love it, I think this watch looks fantastic on most straps, but I inevitably end up switching back to the bracelet after a couple days due to the absolute comfort of the fit. With straps, the way my wrist is it's always just little to loose, or a little too tight, I always seem to need a notch in between. But with the bracelet on, it feels "just right".


Which tool do you use on your Omegas, and especially the 300, to perform bracelet / strap swaps?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## jmsrolls

om3ga_fan said:


> Which tool do you use on your Omegas, and especially the 300, to perform bracelet / strap swaps?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


FB-504 Spring Bar tool available at Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts. Works with straps and bracelets.


----------



## Sustinet

om3ga_fan said:


> Which tool do you use on your Omegas, and especially the 300, to perform bracelet / strap swaps?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I use a standard spring bar tool with the large fork end and small fork end, the small end is the only thing that fits in there. It was like $4 on the 'bay, there are certainly better ones that make it a lot easier, but I find this works just fine once you get the hang of it. I pull outwards on the bracelet and keep that outward pressure as I pull back the spring bar one end at a time, the tolerances are quite tight on the bracelet, so the pulling keeps the bar from slipping back into place when I try to pull back the other end .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

om3ga_fan said:


> Which tool do you use on your Omegas, and especially the 300, to perform bracelet / strap swaps?


I use a Bergeron springbar tool and the pliers, especially when dealing with the bracelet.


----------



## 4236

It`s me again..


----------



## Lealole

It was about $450.00!!!


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> How much does Omega want for a leather strap? I'm in Zurich today, so I could stop by the boutique


its was about $450.00!! Ouch~


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> How much does Omega want for a leather strap? I'm in Zurich today, so I could stop by the boutique
> 
> Did you pick one up?


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> dawiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does Omega want for a leather strap? I'm in Zurich today, so I could stop by the boutique
> 
> Did you pick one up?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had meetings all day, but I'll be back next Wednesday. Although I certainly wouldn't pay 450 for a leather strap. I sure hope that included a deployment clasp, though :-/
Click to expand...


----------



## Bender.Folder

Its less expensive in Switzerland, not by much but inquire at AD or official omega shop. I paid less than what people stated on various forums. 

To get back to the topic that nice SM 300MC I tried on a month ago still appeals me. The seller still got it. Thinking downsizing my collection to buy it...


----------



## Cpb1975

Must admit I am in love with mine trying to rotate with my other watches but keep finding excuses to go back to my Master 300 SS. Looked great in Monaco and south of France only took one rather than 2. How easy is it to change the straps, and am I likely to scratch the watch when changing them.


----------



## dawiz

Cpb1975 said:


> Must admit I am in love with mine trying to rotate with my other watches but keep finding excuses to go back to my Master 300 SS. Looked great in Monaco and south of France only took one rather than 2. How easy is it to change the straps, and am I likely to scratch the watch when changing them.
> 
> View attachment 4540402
> View attachment 4540418


Put scotch tape around the lugs and use a high quality springbar tool. I use a Bergeon 6111. I have two left hands but following the scotch-tape method, I've managed to change the straps several times without scratching the lugs.


----------



## Bwana

This is my second Omega, and I love it.

After weeks of fighting with my banks glitchy system to wire money for my Seamaster, I finally got it. I was not able to remove the band, so I took it to a local jeweler to let them do it. They also couldn't remove the band, but they did manage to gouge the case through some text on the lug, mangle part of the bracelet, and dent one of the lugs. Other than that it was a great week of ownership.


----------



## dawiz

Bwana said:


> This is my second Omega, and I love it.
> 
> After weeks of fighting with my banks glitchy system to wire money for my Seamaster, I finally got it. I was not able to remove the band, so I took it to a local jeweler to let them do it. They also couldn't remove the band, but they did manage to gouge the case through some text on the lug, mangle part of the bracelet, and dent one of the lugs. Other than that it was a great week of ownership.


What on earth are you talking about? Why were they unable to remove the band? You might want to send it to Omega - the bracelet comes off very easily within seconds when using the right tool - just like on any other watch.


----------



## Nmttd2

I've had this since March.


----------



## Shutterlife

I was a one watch guy, wearing a small SMP 2052.50. But since it's been at the service center, I've been browsing the Omega website, and I'm hooked on this one. Have a couple of watches, I've bought, and now selling because I never wore them. (long story). Since my watch won't be back from the service center till late August, I don't know how much longer I can go without wearing a watch. Might have to bite the bullet and pick this up. Keep everyone posted if I do.


----------



## Morrisdog

Bwana said:


> This is my second Omega, and I love it.
> 
> After weeks of fighting with my banks glitchy system to wire money for my Seamaster, I finally got it. I was not able to remove the band, so I took it to a local jeweler to let them do it. They also couldn't remove the band, but they did manage to gouge the case through some text on the lug, mangle part of the bracelet, and dent one of the lugs. Other than that it was a great week of ownership.


Wow.. What were they on!!!

What do you mean by removing the band? Did you just want to remove the bracelet or unscrew the links to size the bracelet? Removing the bracelet is not too hard with a spring bar tool. Use tape to protect the inner aspect of the bracelet and lugs. Removing the screws to size the bracelet is not as easy. The screws are glued with lock lite so I went to the swatch service centre and they did it for free. I tried a couple of different positions for the clasp until I was fully satisfied. They managed to do this without any watch damage.

I have however lightly scratched the inner aspect of the bracelet (not visible when the watch is on) with the spring bar tool and so I recommend the tape.


----------



## watchsk

Enjoy the day. Stephen


----------



## om3ga_fan

For all of my fellow 300MC owners out there... Let's see some pictures of the watch fitted on straps. I'm still rocking the SS bracelet (and loving it). But would love to see & hear about your experiences with NATO and/or RAF straps. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Cpb1975

I know this probably not the right forum but just wanted some advice from fellow watch enthusiasts I sent a tag back to them under warranty it was delivered by a courier who threw it over my locked gate should I be worried that the automatic movement has been damaged. What should I ask Tag to do to resolve the issue.


----------



## dawiz

Cpb1975 said:


> I know this probably not the right forum but just wanted some advice from fellow watch enthusiasts I sent a tag back to them under warranty it was delivered by a courier who threw it over my locked gate should I be worried that the automatic movement has been damaged. What should I ask Tag to do to resolve the issue.


Well, yes - wrong forum. This belongs in the general forum. Generally speaking: if the watch keeps good time, the winding mechanism works (if it has one, don't know which model you have) doesn't rattle and the glass + case are intact, I'd say: file a complaint with the courier and Tag and enjoy your watch. I'd complain just to make sure if something turns out to be broken later after all they won't be pointing their finger at you.


----------



## kes16

Picked up a new omega NATO for my 300. I bought a few cheap natos and honestly hated them. Decided to give the absurdly overpriced omega nato a shot.

worth every penny!
!


----------



## Betterthere

Morrisdog said:


> Wow.. What were they on!!!
> 
> What do you mean by removing the band? Did you just want to remove the bracelet or unscrew the links to size the bracelet? Removing the bracelet is not too hard with a spring bar tool. Use tape to protect the inner aspect of the bracelet and lugs. Removing the screws to size the bracelet is not as easy. The screws are glued with lock lite so I went to the swatch service centre and they did it for free. I tried a couple of different positions for the clasp until I was fully satisfied. They managed to do this without any watch damage.
> 
> I have however lightly scratched the inner aspect of the bracelet (not visible when the watch is on) with the spring bar tool and so I recommend the tape.


I found the links easy to remove with correct size quality screwdiver.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> I found the links easy to remove with correct size quality screwdiver.


Also didn't have any problems at all sizing mine. Mine honestly didn't seem to have been glued in.


----------



## Lealole

dawiz said:


> Lealole said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had meetings all day, but I'll be back next Wednesday. Although I certainly wouldn't pay 450 for a leather strap. I sure hope that included a deployment clasp, though :-/
> 
> 
> 
> It did include a deployment clasp!
Click to expand...


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> dawiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did include a deployment clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that is good to know. When I bought the croc for my Speedmaster Professional, it cost 450 without the clasp :-(
Click to expand...


----------



## Morrisdog

julywest said:


> I found the links easy to remove with correct size quality screwdiver.


I must say I never tried removing them. I don't have the tools and the swatch service centre is only fifteen mins away from where I live. However I Can see the locklite on the screws when they gave them back to me after I sized my bracelet. I did pester them by experimenting with a few different clasp positions so I cannot remember what the screws were like after my first sizing. Perhaps no glue is used when the watch is new and just out of the box. But I think the swatch service crew use the glue when they resize the bracelet.


----------



## dawiz

Morrisdog said:


> I must say I never tried removing them. I don't have the tools and the swatch service centre is only fifteen mins away from where I live. However I Can see the locklite on the screws when they gave them back to me after I sized my bracelet. I did pester them by experimenting with a few different clasp positions so I cannot remember what the screws were like after my first sizing. Perhaps no glue is used when the watch is new and just out of the box. But I think the swatch service crew use the glue when they resize the bracelet.


Well, I bought mine 'unworn' - which is just another expression for 'the guy who wore it didn't put any scratches in it', so it's entirely possible that mine had previously been sized.


----------



## Betterthere

Morrisdog said:


> I must say I never tried removing them. I don't have the tools and the swatch service centre is only fifteen mins away from where I live. However I Can see the locklite on the screws when they gave them back to me after I sized my bracelet. I did pester them by experimenting with a few different clasp positions so I cannot remember what the screws were like after my first sizing. Perhaps no glue is used when the watch is new and just out of the box. But I think the swatch service crew use the glue when they resize the bracelet.


Mine was clearly unsized. There may have been some loctite on the screws as I firmly turned them. Mainly I was pointing out a quality correct size screwdriver is required.


----------



## DocJekl

dawiz said:


> Well, I bought mine 'unworn' - which is just another expression for 'the guy who wore it didn't put any scratches in it', so it's entirely possible that mine had previously been sized.


Not true, I gave my 1yr old Seamaster Pro 300M ceramic chronograph diver to my son and missed mine, so I bought another on May 18th, but it truly remains "unworn" to this day. I keep thinking I might exchange it within 90 days for a GSOTM, and so I didn't wear it yet.

A lot of people buy a new watch to fondle and ogle, but are afraid to wear it because they have other watches to scratch up first.


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> Not true, I gave my 1yr old Seamaster Pro 300M ceramic chronograph diver to my son and missed mine, so I bought another on May 18th, but it truly remains "unworn" to this day. I keep thinking I might exchange it within 90 days for a GSOTM, and so I didn't wear it yet.
> 
> A lot of people buy a new watch to fondle and ogle, but are afraid to wear it because they have other watches to scratch up first.


Isn't it about time you got one of these?


----------



## Sustinet

Hnnnnnggggg!!!!!! I put my first marks on my precious!! The clasp got gouged somehow, no clue as to how that happened. And the springbars are starting to scuff the backs of the lugs from changing them out ( oh no!)  I did leave a dummy scratch on the back of the lugs across the serial number after trying to change the strap on a whim after a few too many glasses of scotch. Needless to say, tape your lugs folks!

Behold the carnage!




























Stuff happens right? First few scratches are always the hardest I guess lol. Now at least I don't have to be terrified of scratching it anymore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

At least you bought her a drink first - hopefully it was good scotch  I live in fear of exactly what you just shared. I suppose at the end of the day it's like the first door ding or scuff on a new car. Either way, still a gorgeous timepiece my friend. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lealole

My leather strap just arrived! It is very similar to the one on display @ the boutique, they even installed for me no charge! They really take care of you there. Soon Omega will be offering leather straps on the SM300m. Here are some pics, love the way the strap changes the look:


----------



## om3ga_fan

NICE! I'm not big on stitching (only because I'm always thinking I'll make it filthy). That is a nice combo!!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Sustinet

I like it! Makes it look like more of a field watch, which I think it looks just as at home in the field as in the ocean. Put it on a canvas or leather strap and it's ready for some land based adventuring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sustinet

om3ga_fan said:


> At least you bought her a drink first - hopefully it was good scotch  I live in fear of exactly what you just shared. I suppose at the end of the day it's like the first door ding or scuff on a new car. Either way, still a gorgeous timepiece my friend.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone












This is the culprit. On a positive note, possibly my new favorite place to park my watch when it's not on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Well done! Tonight, mine was this;










Though, given the choice, I'd take yours. The Glenlivet was all I had on hand.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lealole

Well... I thought I'd join you with a night cap..


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lealole said:


> Well... I thought I'd join you with a night cap..


Cheers!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Sustinet

Oh my, breaking out the Lagavulin! Excellent choice! I'm kinda liking these Seamaster scotch shots  there's something about a 300 MC wrapped around some quality spirits...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Sustinet said:


> Hnnnnnggggg!!!!!! I put my first marks on my precious!! The clasp got gouged somehow, no clue as to how that happened. And the springbars are starting to scuff the backs of the lugs from changing them out ( oh no!)  I did leave a dummy scratch on the back of the lugs across the serial number after trying to change the strap on a whim after a few too many glasses of scotch. Needless to say, tape your lugs folks!
> 
> Behold the carnage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff happens right? First few scratches are always the hardest I guess lol. Now at least I don't have to be terrified of scratching it anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The clasp is a scratch magnet. I am a professional desk diver so I have more than my fair share. When you get a few more it starts to even out.


----------



## Morrisdog

At least The camera is kind to the scratches ..


----------



## dawiz

Sustinet said:


> Hnnnnnggggg!!!!!! I put my first marks on my precious!! The clasp got gouged somehow, no clue as to how that happened. And the springbars are starting to scuff the backs of the lugs from changing them out ( oh no!)  I did leave a dummy scratch on the back of the lugs across the serial number after trying to change the strap on a whim after a few too many glasses of scotch. Needless to say, tape your lugs folks!
> 
> Behold the carnage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff happens right? First few scratches are always the hardest I guess lol. Now at least I don't have to be terrified of scratching it anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put some pretty deep scratches on the clasp literally 5 minutes after I had taken it out of the box (changed a battery in one of the alarm system sensors in the basement and the clasp made contact with the concrete...)


----------



## Sustinet

The gouge on the clasp happened on day 3 for me, I was being SO careful too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martindesu

I promised myself that after my Planet Ocean and Speedmaster, I was done. I thought I liked the Aqua Terra, but it turns out there's something about the Seamaster 300 that I just love. The retro vibe is stunning.


----------



## MercerWatch

I am so close to buying one of these. What a beautiful watch - thank you all for posting these great pics. Local AD has one in stock...may have to take a trip over there.


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Lealole

Sustinet said:


> The gouge on the clasp happened on day 3 for me, I was being SO careful too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My first clasp scratch occurred in the first month.. I bought it 5/31 now with the leather strap I don't have to be so careful!!


----------



## Horoticus

MercerWatch said:


> I am so close to buying one of these. What a beautiful watch - thank you all for posting these great pics. Local AD has one in stock...may have to take a trip over there.


Buy. It. Now. :-!


----------



## Sustinet

These synthetic rubies glow like the dickens under a black light, I never noticed that before. I bet it looks awesome on a speedy pro without the rotor to block the view of them all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Well I resisted tryig another strap for a month or so. Thought I would see how a Kobold strap would work.


----------



## panerai7777

Hey guys, after a week of poisoning, finally got my seamaster 300M!


----------



## panerai7777

panerai7777 said:


> Hey guys, after a week of poisoning, finally got my seamaster 300M!


Can anyone here recommend some straps to buy? (Website). Darn 21mm is tough!


----------



## dawiz

panerai7777 said:


> Can anyone here recommend some straps to buy? (Website). Darn 21mm is tough!


Don't worry, most 22mm straps will fit just fine. 
Obviously not metal straps and perhaps not hard rubber ones, either, but leather and fabric: no problem. I probably wouldn't go 20mm, because that might leave a gap.

I personally love Bulang & Sons and use those on most of my watches. I also have a Hirsch Viscount for the 300mc. That one's actually 21mm, but it's insanely expensive.


----------



## dawiz

panerai7777 said:


> Hey guys, after a week of poisoning, finally got my seamaster 300M!


Pics or it doesn't count


----------



## panerai7777

dawiz said:


> Don't worry, most 22mm straps will fit just fine.
> Obviously not metal straps and perhaps not hard rubber ones, either, but leather and fabric: no problem. I probably wouldn't go 20mm, because that might leave a gap.
> 
> I personally love Bulang & Sons and use those on most of my watches. I also have a Hirsch Viscount for the 300mc. That one's actually 21mm, but it's insanely expensive.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## panerai7777

dawiz said:


> Pics or it doesn't count


----------



## dawiz

panerai7777 said:


> View attachment 4591194


Thanks and congrats on the new watch - wear it in good health!


----------



## Lealole

panerai7777 said:


> Can anyone here recommend some straps to buy? (Website). Darn 21mm is tough!


You can find the 21mm, they are not as common but still can be had. If you go with leather I would reccomend 21mm, Nato's or Zulu's you can go with a 22mm, I agree w/dawiz on the 20mm. Omega has great straps, price is pretty steep ( of course!) but there is a famous website you can search, I also found a guy who custom makes straps, very high quality~


----------



## om3ga_fan

I'd just like to be able to remove the bracelet on my own. I think part of the problem is I'm too tentative with it because I don't want to hurt it. 

Was going to try the strap from my PO and see if it would work on the 300. Will have to wait until I can get to the OB. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## jmsrolls

The PCL's of my 300 MC are beginning to show some wear. I love the look of the PCLs but find myself opting for the FOIS with its brushed bracelet due to the wear that's showing.

I'm torn between getting the Dremel out with some polishing compound or shipping the bracelet up to my dealer for "satinizing" as he did for Stephen (watchsk). The latter would perhaps be the easy way out. On the other hand, I may take it to my local watchmaker and let him polish the PCLs. Shouldn't cost too much. Maybe I'll give him a call.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> The PCL's of my 300 MC are beginning to show some wear. I love the look of the PCLs but find myself opting for the FOIS with its brushed bracelet due to the wear that's showing.
> 
> I'm torn between getting the Dremel out with some polishing compound or shipping the bracelet up to my dealer for "satinizing" as he did for Stephen (watchsk). The latter would perhaps be the easy way out. On the other hand, I may take it to my local watchmaker and let him polish the PCLs. Shouldn't cost too much. Maybe I'll give him a call.


I just have the impression that the clasp is extremely prone to scratching, much more so than on any other bracelet I've ever had.


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> I just have the impression that the clasp is extremely prone to scratching, much more so than on any other bracelet I've ever had.


I find the clasp no more prone to scratching that other Omega clasps. A couple of swipes of 15 grit will quickly restore the finish of the clasp.


----------



## om3ga_fan

jmsrolls said:


> I find the clasp no more prone to scratching that other Omega clasps. A couple of swipes of 15 grit will quickly restore the finish of the clasp.


Agreed. I haven't had any issues with the clasp on my 300 at all.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## panerai7777

om3ga_fan said:


> I'd just like to be able to remove the bracelet on my own. I think part of the problem is I'm too tentative with it because I don't want to hurt it.
> 
> Was going to try the strap from my PO and see if it would work on the 300. Will have to wait until I can get to the OB.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Hey buddy, just try a few times an you will get the hang of it! Practice makes perfect. No doubt the first try will be nerve racking!


----------



## Lealole

om3ga_fan said:


> Agreed. I haven't had any issues with the clasp on my 300 at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore mine with the plastic cover on the clasp until it fell off about 4 weeks!! When I bought it The AD said "you should keep the plastic on the clasp as long as possible" sooo I did! your clasp looks flawless do you put tape on it each day?? LOL-


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lol. Not a bad idea! No protection of any kind thus far. Have been careful/lucky. Tho now I've probably jinxed myself! When I'm flying a keyboard I usually take it off and rest it on a Seamaster polishing cloth. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

A few lume shots for fun...




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> I find the clasp no more prone to scratching that other Omega clasps. A couple of swipes of 15 grit will quickly restore the finish of the clasp.


Can't comment on that as I don't own any other Omegas with a clasp  But mine's completely scratched up and looks way worse than my Sub's (and that one's 14 years old). Only used it for desk-diving and the occasional swim in the pool :-/


----------



## GTTIME

jmsrolls said:


> The PCL's of my 300 MC are beginning to show some wear. I love the look of the PCLs but find myself opting for the FOIS with its brushed bracelet due to the wear that's showing.
> 
> I'm torn between getting the Dremel out with some polishing compound or shipping the bracelet up to my dealer for "satinizing" as he did for Stephen (watchsk). The latter would perhaps be the easy way out. On the other hand, I may take it to my local watchmaker and let him polish the PCLs. Shouldn't cost too much. Maybe I'll give him a call.


I'm in the same boat for my AT with PCLs. I quite like the look but they do scratch way too much. Where as the brushed AT bracelet still looks new.

Having same exact debate brush them or polish them.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Morrisdog

om3ga_fan said:


> Agreed. I haven't had any issues with the clasp on my 300 at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


How did you do that!!!. Mine has heaps of little scratches. The polished centre links have however held up pretty well. The fine scratches on them don't bother me at all. I am more annoyed with the smudges!.

Despite all these little issues I still quite like the bracelet and find it so much more balanced and versatile than the leather strap I have for it. The leather looks good but at the moment the practicality of the bracelet wins.

I purchased my strap from Bas and Lokes which have a large range of hand made leather straps available in 21mm. Bit pricey but very comfortable. I am thinking about getting a couple more from them.


----------



## svorkoetter

dawiz said:


> Put scotch tape around the lugs and use a high quality springbar tool. I use a Bergeon 6111.* I have two left hands* but following the scotch-tape method, I've managed to change the straps several times without scratching the lugs.


Lucky! You can wear two watches!


----------



## Betterthere

Morrisdog said:


> How did you do that!!!. Mine has heaps of little scratches. The polished centre links have however held up pretty well. The fine scratches on them don't bother me at all. I am more annoyed with the smudges!.


agree on the smudges.


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> agree on the smudges.


+1 on the smudges. I've taken to keeping a micro fiber cloth nearby to wipe it down often.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> +1 on the smudges. I've taken to keeping a micro fiber cloth nearby to wipe it down often.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I do too but think over time it will wear me down (pun intended)

Felt the internal debate in my head today. The weight of the bracelet +head may be too much . So started me down dangerous path: flip ,wear on canvas, go for titanium. 
Hope thoughts go away lol.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> View attachment 4607882


Nice! Perfect 'weekend look'. Cool strap...

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## watchsk

I always got the sense that you liked the polished middle links so maybe just get them replaced so you can keep the look. My clasp has tons of scratches but I have been afraid to mess with it. Are you saying that the best thing to use is 15 grit sandpaper and rub it on the clasp back and forth a few times? Take care. Stephen


----------



## watchsk

I meant re-polished but this spell check changed it to replaced. Wonderful technology.


----------



## panerai7777

Hi guys, having a freaking hard time removing my bracelet. Never been so tough for other watches. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## panerai7777

I can push the pins, but the bracelet is not moving at all!


----------



## dawiz

panerai7777 said:


> I can push the pins, but the bracelet is not moving at all!


Take it to a watchmaker to get it removed (and perhaps sanded a bit on the sides) before you scratch your watch!


----------



## panerai7777

dawiz said:


> Take it to a watchmaker to get it removed (and perhaps sanded a bit on the sides) before you scratch your watch!


Its already scratched....sob sob


----------



## dawiz

panerai7777 said:


> Its already scratched....sob sob


Don't feel bad about it - they'll all get scratched eventually. I put some deep scuffs in the clasp about 5 minutes after I had unboxed the watch :-/


----------



## panerai7777

dawiz said:


> Don't feel bad about it - they'll all get scratched eventually. I put some deep scuffs in the clasp about 5 minutes after I had unboxed the watch :-/


Thanks for making me feel better......lol


----------



## Betterthere

I find this bracelet very easy to remove but a thin springbar tool helps.


----------



## Betterthere

Still messing with straps.


----------



## MercerWatch

I love this watch.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

MercerWatch said:


> I love this watch.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Welcome to the thread, Scott!


----------



## sunspot2013

After trying the watch on while on vacation a couple months ago, I just couldn't shake it. Gave in.


----------



## Lealole

MercerWatch said:


> I love this watch.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk
> ls this the omega strap lined with leather?? Looks great!


----------



## Lealole

New strap! Brown Horween leather hand made, great quality & feels really good on! Some pics:


----------



## panerai7777

MercerWatch said:


> I love this watch.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Hey buddy, may I know what strap is this and the damage. Thanks!


----------



## MercerWatch

It's actually just a cheap leather strap I picked up a while back online. Don't even remember where. I haven't had a chance to pick up any new leather. 


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Lealole said:


> New strap! Brown Horween leather hand made, great quality & feels really good on! Some pics:


Wow, looks stunning!


----------



## panerai7777

Hi guys, can you all recommend some trusted ebay sellers or website (other than otfrei) selling genuine Omega buckles? The prices on ebay seem too good to be true. May I also know how to spot a fake? Many thanks


----------



## jmsrolls

panerai7777 said:


> Hi guys, can you all recommend some trusted ebay sellers or website (other than otfrei) selling genuine Omega buckles? The prices on ebay seem too good to be true. May I also know how to spot a fake? Many thanks


Give Jim at Continental Jewelers in Washington, DC a call. He's a forum sponsor.


----------



## panerai7777

jmsrolls said:


> Give Jim at Continental Jewelers in Washington, DC a call. He's a forum sponsor.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## kjellendre

Lealole said:


> New strap! Brown Horween leather hand made, great quality & feels really good on! Some pics:


Where did you get that beauty? Is it 21mm?


----------



## Lealole

kjellendre said:


> Where did you get that beauty? Is it 21mm?


I sent you a PM!


----------



## panerai7777

Hi guys, finally managed to remove the bracelet! Guess what? With the aid of a hair dyer. Mines glued too....here's a temp 20mm strap till my strap arrives. Hate the gap!


----------



## Betterthere

panerai7777 said:


> Hi guys, finally managed to remove the bracelet! Guess what? With the aid of a hair dyer. Mines glued too....here's a temp 20mm strap till my strap arrives. Hate the gap!


What part was glued?


----------



## panerai7777

julywest said:


> What part was glued?


This part just doesn't nudge previously. After the hairdryer "heating", it just nudged easily.


----------



## Betterthere

panerai7777 said:


> This part just doesn't nudge previously. After the hairdryer "heating", it just nudged easily.


Wow that is just odd. why anyone (even AD) would put loctite on that is puzzling.


----------



## thestrapguy

Strap just came in.


----------



## Lealole

I've got some bad news.... I put my first tiny scratch on my watch!! It is located on the metal ring at 2 o'clock just inside the bezel.. Now everytime I look at my watch I see it.. It is very slight, but of course I see it like a neon sign.. Can you have these buffed/polished out?? Has anybody had this done? thanks for your feedback-


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lealole said:


> I've got some bad news.... I put my first tiny scratch on my watch!! It is located on the metal ring at 2 o'clock just inside the bezel.. Now everytime I look at my watch I see it.. It is very slight, but of course I see it like a neon sign.. Can you have these buffed/polished out?? Has anybody had this done? thanks for your feedback-


Picture? Sounds relatively superficial. Typically something like that should be able to be resolved by your local A.D. or Omega boutique.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lealole

Picture? Sounds relatively superficial. Typically something like that should be able to be resolved by your local A.D. or Omega boutique. 

Thanks! I am fortunate to live about 10 mins from a boutique, My AD where i purchased is a 2.5 hr. drive! I will have the boutique take a look at it. I don't even think it would show in a picture...lol!


----------



## thestrapguy

Lealole said:


> I've got some bad news.... I put my first tiny scratch on my watch!! It is located on the metal ring at 2 o'clock just inside the bezel.. Now everytime I look at my watch I see it.. It is very slight, but of course I see it like a neon sign.. Can you have these buffed/polished out?? Has anybody had this done? thanks for your feedback-


Show some pics, most probably can be polished off with cape cod. Scratches add character!


----------



## pallade

Here's mine on Spectre Nato Strap!!


----------



## thestrapguy

pallade said:


> Here's mine on Spectre Nato Strap!!
> View attachment 4719514


Amazing stuff! Still trying to convince myself to fork out the $ for the original strap!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Anyone out there have a side by side shot of the 300 on the bracelet and Spectre NATO strap?


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## thestrapguy

om3ga_fan said:


> Anyone out there have a side by side shot of the 300 on the bracelet and Spectre NATO strap?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Hey pal, you may have to photoshop! LOL


----------



## jmsrolls

Purchased a ratcheting mesh bracelet for my 300 MC from Strapcode. It was well made but was too wide and hung up on the lugs. BUMMER!

I could probably have made it fit but instead returned it for a prompt refund.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> Purchased a ratcheting mesh bracelet for my 300 MC from Strapcode. It was well made but was too wide and hung up on the lugs. BUMMER!
> 
> I could probably have made it fit but instead returned it for a prompt refund.


Was it supposed to be 21mm?


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> Was it supposed to be 21mm?


It is listed as 21mm/22mm.


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> It is listed as 21mm/22mm.


They really shouldn't be listing a bracelet like that. Unless they expect you to sand it (like Omega does with new original bracelets that need to be fitted)


----------



## dawiz

Guys, I have to confess something: I flipped the 300mc for a Rolex Daytona. The D's been a grail for me forever. However, I had to sell some watches that were very dear to me (the 300mc and the Speedy Pro, amongst others). So I sold watches that I actually liked a lot for one that I like even more - which, of course, now leads to my missing them  as finances are looking up again for the next few months, I'll likely be able to re-buy one (but not two) and I'm not really sure if I'll be getting a SMP or another 300mc. 

I love the 300mc - it looks fantastic, wears great and is fantastically accurate. I just hate the PCL bracelet (the Daytona also has PCLs but looks dramatically less blingy, don't really know why) on the 300mc. Over time, I went from disliking it to hating it with a passion. Luckily, the 300mc looks fantastic on a wide range of straps. 

So, anyway - that's where I'm at now - have to decide between the 300mc and the SMP in a month or two. This sucks. No matter which one I choose, I'll be lusting after the other one afterwards and won't have money to buy it for another year or so.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> Guys, I have to confess something: I flipped the 300mc for a Rolex Daytona. The D's been a grail for me forever. However, I had to sell some watches that were very dear to me (the 300mc and the Speedy Pro, amongst others). So I sold watches that I actually liked a lot for one that I like even more - which, of course, now leads to my missing them  as finances are looking up again for the next few months, I'll likely be able to re-buy one (but not two) and I'm not really sure if I'll be getting a SMP or another 300mc.
> 
> I love the 300mc - it looks fantastic, wears great and is fantastically accurate. I just hate the PCL bracelet (the Daytona also has PCLs but looks dramatically less blingy, don't really know why) on the 300mc. Over time, I went from disliking it to hating it with a passion. Luckily, the 300mc looks fantastic on a wide range of straps.
> 
> So, anyway - that's where I'm at now - have to decide between the 300mc and the SMP in a month or two. This sucks. No matter which one I choose, I'll be lusting after the other one afterwards and won't have money to buy it for another year or so.


Congrats pal. The Daytona is definitely a grail watch. Timeless classic. A keeper. Hope to see you with a 300MC or SMP soon! LOL

Use to have a pretty decent collection of Rolex sports models and panerais until something bad hit me financially not too long ago. This 300 MC is the first watch to kick start my collection again.


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> Congrats pal. The Daytona is definitely a grail watch. Timeless classic. A keeper. Hope to see you with a 300MC or SMP soon! LOL
> 
> Use to have a pretty decent collection of Rolex sports models and panerais until something bad hit me financially not too long ago. This 300 MC is the first watch to kick start my collection again.


I know what you mean - I got sick last year (nothing really serious, gladly, but wasn't able to work for several months) and had to sell several watches and a Leica M camera. I was able to get most of it back. Having to start from scratch sometimes isn't a bad thing, though, even though it sucks at the moment.

The SMP vs. the 300mc is win-win and lose-lose at the same time


----------



## DocJekl

dawiz said:


> I know what you mean - I got sick last year (nothing really serious, gladly, but wasn't able to work for several months) and had to sell several watches and a Leica M camera. I was able to get most of it back. Having to start from scratch sometimes isn't a bad thing, though, even though it sucks at the moment.
> 
> The SMP vs. the 300mc is win-win and lose-lose at the same time


Well, I hate to say this in this thread, but I prefer the Seamaster Pro ceramic diver... [EDIT - on the Speedy style 1610/930 bracelet]


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> I know what you mean - I got sick last year (nothing really serious, gladly, but wasn't able to work for several months) and had to sell several watches and a Leica M camera. I was able to get most of it back. Having to start from scratch sometimes isn't a bad thing, though, even though it sucks at the moment.
> 
> The SMP vs. the 300mc is win-win and lose-lose at the same time


My next watch will either be the Submariner Date (Ceramic Bezel) or Speedmaster 57!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Back on topic - just some shots for fun. Long but good day; enjoying a nightcap with my 300MC. Several great compliments on it throughout the day.





































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## MercerWatch

Quite the beautiful case back on this watch. I've taken off the stainless bracelet and am currently looking for another nice leather strap.

Maybe something Horween-y.


----------



## snakeinthegear

New SPECTRE trailer!


----------



## om3ga_fan

New trailer is outstanding. Lume shot for no reason other than I was up at an absurd hour. 


















Sent from a Payphone


----------



## thestrapguy

om3ga_fan said:


> New trailer is outstanding. Lume shot for no reason other than I was up at an absurd hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


My wife thinks I'm crazy about this watch. Wait till I show her this......

PS : next crazy watch to get 57!


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy about this watch. Wait till I show her this......
> 
> PS : next crazy watch to get 57!


I like the '57 but it's ridiculously fat - will have to pass on that one.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> I like the '57 but it's ridiculously fat - will have to pass on that one.


Have u seen it in flesh? Case size thick? Like the PO 8500? Hasn't reach my shore yet.


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> Have u seen it in flesh? Case size thick? Like the PO 8500? Hasn't reach my shore yet.


16.2mm - and not in a good way. I haven't tried it on, only saw it at the Omega Boutique in Zurich. Because it's relatively small, it just looks weird with such a thick case. I really want to love it, but that one's not for me - the 8-9k price tag doesn't help, either.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> 16.2mm - and not in a good way. I haven't tried it on, only saw it at the Omega Boutique in Zurich. Because it's relatively small, it just looks weird with such a thick case. I really want to love it, but that one's not for me - the 8-9k price tag doesn't help, either.


I'm a tad disappointed by how thick it is. Doubt it will sit comfortably. Love the date and automatic function. Will pass judgement when I see it in the flesh. Hopefully soon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## leighton156

rmccullough21 said:


> I'll join in on the fun too! I've had mine since November. I preordered it during Basel last year and it arrived one day before my 30th birthday. Perfect timing!!!
> I've already posted some of these pictures too many times probably, but here's one again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi is that a 22mm Nato on your Seamaster? Thanks

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

WatchObsession is having a sale so I ordered a canvas Bond NATO and a perlon strap for my 300 MC. Yes, both straps cover the display back but they are for casual wear and I will put clear tape on the back to reduce the risk of damage.

I'm still pondering a nice dress strap.


----------



## chris975d

om3ga_fan said:


> Anyone out there have a side by side shot of the 300 on the bracelet and Spectre NATO strap?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Just received my second Omega NATO strap today...the "Bond" black/grey. Here's a shot of it mounted, the black/red Omega NATO mounted, then a side by side shot of the Bond Omega strap next to the stock bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere

Still on canvas.


----------



## Lealole

SM300m with Horween leather strap with direct sunlight and indirect sunlight.. I Love this strap!! This watch is so versatile, looks great on all these straps & of course the bracelet. I will never flip this watch, to much character & class plus the technology & bracelet design simply can't be beat!!


----------



## thestrapguy

I Love it too. But maybe a small date function at the 6 will make it perfect! A small one. It may just work!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Nah, if they're going to do it...be consistent and do it at the 3 o'clock position like the earlier iteration. Yes, no or maybe - still a helluva timepiece. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## imranbecks

If I do get this somewhere down the road, I don't think I'd get used to wearing a watch that doesn't have a date window. Believe it or not, the date window is important to me coz I do look at the date on my watch occasionally to ensure I've got the correct date written on any paperwork that I do at work etc...

I can imagine glancing at the watch to check the date, only to realise that there is no date window, then I would have to whip out my mobile phone instead to check the date..LOL


----------



## om3ga_fan

imranbecks said:


> If I do get this somewhere down the road, I don't think I'd get used to wearing a watch that doesn't have a date window. Believe it or not, the date window is important to me coz I do look at the date on my watch occasionally to ensure I've got the correct date written on any paperwork that I do at work etc...
> 
> I can imagine glancing at the watch to check the date, only to realise that there is no date window, then I would have to whip out my mobile phone instead to check the date..LOL


For what it's worth...I thought the same thing before I bought mine. In the ~2 months I've had it I looked at it for the date once. I've found I generally have the date readily available from a myriad of other sources. And, if necessary I could always use the bezel.

Sidebar: today I was on the receiving end of some grief from a couple of colleagues about the alleged ridiculousness of the expense of my Omega's. I simply replied that in my humble opinion a man isn't fully dressed unless wearing a quality timepiece. That is to say something that means something to them - not anyone else.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## thestrapguy

Can someone do a photoshop? LOL

Btw, anyone mounted a carbon style strap on this watch?


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> For what it's worth...I thought the same thing before I bought mine. In the ~2 months I've had it I looked at it for the date once. I've found I generally have the date readily available from a myriad of other sources. And, if necessary I could always use the bezel.
> 
> Sidebar: today I was on the receiving end of some grief from a couple of colleagues about the alleged ridiculousness of the expense of my Omega's. I simply replied that in my humble opinion a man isn't fully dressed unless wearing a quality timepiece. That is to say something that means something to them - not anyone else.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I agree - while I like having the date on my watches, it really turned out to be a non-issue with the SMP and the 300mc. I just use the second hand on the SMP and the bezel on the 300mc.

My daily driver is a Daytona at the moment, I'm just waiting for some a-hole to give me grief about it. My answer is clear: "I don't ..... about your Porsche / BMW / Audi and I expect you not to ..... about my Omega / Rolex"


----------



## jmsrolls

thestrapguy said:


> Can someone do a photoshop? LOL
> 
> Btw, anyone mounted a carbon style strap on this watch?


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


>


Damn it - that watch just looks good on absolutely everything


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> Damn it - that watch just looks good on absolutely everything


I have come to the same conclusion just as I have with the Speedy Pro. Both watches look good on anything.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Stainless steel for me, for now










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

thestrapguy said:


> Can someone do a photoshop? LOL
> 
> Btw, anyone mounted a carbon style strap on this watch?


Go old school print picture of both and place them side by side.


----------



## Ken G

Just realized there are now 16 variations of this model - half of which are on leather.

I've never been a fan of a _fully_ gold watch, but I quite like some of the models with touches of yellow gold or sedna coupled with steel or titanium. But I don't like YG or sedna CLs which is what these combos have. The YG or S + Steel or Ti cases are available on leather, however. But I'd rather have a _plain_ steel or titanium bracelet which would need to be bought separately...


----------



## thestrapguy

Ken G said:


> Just realized there are now 16 variations of this model - half of which are on leather.
> 
> I've never been a fan of a _fully_ gold watch, but I quite like some of the models with touches of yellow gold or sedna coupled with steel or titanium. But I don't like YG or sedna CLs which is what these combos have. The YG or S + Steel or Ti cases are available on leather, however. But I'd rather have a _plain_ steel or titanium bracelet which would need to be bought separately...


Just walked into a Omega retailer. Saw the seamaster 300MC with leather strap deployment. OMG the leather looks amazing. Kinda brownish/grey. Really brings out the watch!


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> Just walked into a Omega retailer. Saw the seamaster 300MC with leather strap deployment. OMG the leather looks amazing. Kinda brownish/grey. Really brings out the watch!


I know - that combo is fantastic. Should I re-buy the 300mc in the future, I'll definitely get the strap version. Just a pity that the price difference between strap and bracelet is only 200$.


----------



## thestrapguy

Trying my luck here. Ordered 2 18mm omega tang buckles only to realise it can't fit my strap for the 300MC. I squeezed in a 22mm strap for temporary use. (Stupid me, kept thinking about my Speedmaster while ordering). 

Original Omega strap at $189 is still acceptable (but it needs a deployment buckle). I can't bring myself to fork out $300 for the original deployment buckle. If I do that, it's gonna cost me $500++ excluding shipping. 

Trying to find a strap that look closest to the original. It's driving me nuts! Help!


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> Go old school print picture of both and place them side by side.


No printer. Got lucky though; someone posted in another thread, so I saved that one...










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> Anyone out there have a side by side shot of the 300 on the bracelet and Spectre NATO strap?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


nice comparison!


----------



## chris975d

om3ga_fan said:


> No printer. Got lucky though; someone posted in another thread, so I saved that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Glad that pic was of help to you.


----------



## DocJekl

My vote is NATO > Bracelet


----------



## om3ga_fan

chris975d said:


> Glad that pic was of help to you.


Immensely! Guessing you used Pic stitch for that. Either way - awesome.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## imranbecks

Looks so much better on Nato....


----------



## dawiz

The problem with the NATO for me was just that it made the watch wear very tall. I do have small wrists, though - not sure whether this is a problem for everybody


----------



## rossi46vr

Anyone tried the dark side of the moon strap yet, it should fit as they're both 21mm


----------



## Betterthere

Looks like the way I like best.


----------



## Lealole

Seamaster on the Searay!


----------



## rmccullough21

leighton156 said:


> Hi is that a 22mm Nato on your Seamaster? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


It's the 21/22mm that Omega sells. The nylon NATO comes in two sizes 19/20 or 21/22. The 21/22 fits pretty much perfectly on the 300mc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

rmccullough21 said:


> It's the 21/22mm that Omega sells. The nylon NATO comes in two sizes 19/20 or 21/22. The 21/22 fits pretty much perfectly on the 300mc
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Splendid; I might take the 21/22 off my Planet Ocean XL 8500 and give it a try on the 300MC.

And by 'I' I mean I'll run it into the Omega Boutique for the swap out.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## JDB123

Ken G said:


> Just realized there are now 16 variations of this model - half of which are on leather.
> 
> I've never been a fan of a _fully_ gold watch, but I quite like some of the models with touches of yellow gold or sedna coupled with steel or titanium. But I don't like YG or sedna CLs which is what these combos have. The YG or S + Steel or Ti cases are available on leather, however. But I'd rather have a _plain_ steel or titanium bracelet which would need to be bought separately...


Just saw the titanium/sedna on the strap and it made me think I need to join this group of SM300 owners even more...










Anyone seen pricing for the new models on straps yet? I can't find them anywhere on the web.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

JDB123 said:


> Just saw the titanium/sedna on the strap and it made me think I need to join this group of SM300 owners even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen pricing for the new models on straps yet? I can't find them anywhere on the web.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're only 200 CHF / 220$ less than the bracelet version - so they're really not worth getting, as not having the bracelet will hurt the re-sale value much more than 220 bucks . I'd get it on the bracelet and buy an additional OEM strap for it.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> They're only 200 CHF / 220$ less than the bracelet version - so they're really not worth getting, as not having the bracelet will hurt the re-sale value much more than 220 bucks . I'd get it on the bracelet and buy an additional OEM strap for it.


But the original strap cost about USD $189 and deployment buckle roughly $3XX. Ouch


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> But the original strap cost about USD $189 and deployment buckle roughly $3XX. Ouch


True, but I'm guessing the strap version will easily get you a grand less than the bracelet variant if you later choose to flip it. At least that's what it's like for the Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> True, but I'm guessing the strap version will easily get you a grand less than the bracelet variant if you later choose to flip it. At least that's what it's like for the Speedmaster Pro.


Went to Omega Boutique last week and saw the strap version in flash. Its about $2-300 (SS version) USD off for the strap version. Omega is really smart with the pricing. LOL


----------



## leighton156

rmccullough21 said:


> It's the 21/22mm that Omega sells. The nylon NATO comes in two sizes 19/20 or 21/22. The 21/22 fits pretty much perfectly on the 300mc
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks very much, definitely want to order one for mine. Can they be ordered online at all? I'm working in Saudi Arabia at the mome moment.

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

leighton156 said:


> Thanks very much, definitely want to order one for mine. Can they be ordered online at all? I'm working in Saudi Arabia at the mome moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


Ofrei sells for $279 (excludes shipping). http://www.ofrei.com/page748.html


----------



## leighton156

thestrapguy said:


> Ofrei sells for $279 (excludes shipping). http://www.ofrei.com/page748.html


Thanks for that, it's only the 20mm version they have advertised. I just emailed them to see if they will be getting the 21 - 22mm.

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

Not a NATO fan, Replica James bond strap came yesterday (Ordered one for fun since I ordered a couple for my Seikos). Maybe I will get a 20mm Omega Tang Buckle and take a few shots. LOL


----------



## asadtiger

In this picture, it looks like the lugs are brushed, not polished like on the bracelet versions..can anyone confirm for these models in real life or is it my wrong perception from this picture?


----------



## JDB123

dawiz said:


> They're only 200 CHF / 220$ less than the bracelet version - so they're really not worth getting, as not having the bracelet will hurt the re-sale value much more than 220 bucks . I'd get it on the bracelet and buy an additional OEM strap for it.


Ah, but I like the version with Sedna touches on the watch, but the all-titanium bracelet. Any idea what the titanium bracelet sells for separately?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

Morning Wrist Shot. Can't wait for my gator strap to come!


----------



## om3ga_fan

thestrapguy said:


> View attachment 4811225
> 
> 
> Morning Wrist Shot. Can't wait for my gator strap to come!


Looks great - guessing gator strap is even better

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## JDB123

asadtiger said:


> In this picture, it looks like the lugs are brushed, not polished like on the bracelet versions..can anyone confirm for these models in real life or is it my wrong perception from this picture?


Tried this on today and the lugs are polished, not brushed. Looks identical to the ones on the bracelet.

Incidentally, answering my own question, but the price for the titanium/Sedna is $11,300 on strap vs. $15k on bracelet (according to the AD).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

JDB123 said:


> Tried this on today and the lugs are polished, not brushed. Looks identical to the ones on the bracelet.
> 
> Incidentally, answering my own question, but the price for the titanium/Sedna is $11,300 on strap vs. $15k on bracelet (according to the AD).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup, those titanium bracelets don't come cheap. But again - it's all about resale value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

JDB123 said:


> Ah, but I like the version with Sedna touches on the watch, but the all-titanium bracelet.


My thoughts exactly 
I'd go further and say the all-Ti bracelet without the PCLs...


----------



## thestrapguy

Interest check for 22mm original Omega NATO strap. My AD told me mine should be coming in. But doesn't work for me lol pm me if ur keen!


----------



## Lealole

New 2 piece "bond" nato strap!


----------



## jmsrolls

Lealole said:


> New 2 piece "bond" nato strap!


Congratulations! Glad it finally arrived. How do you like it?

I have a couple of new ones arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Lealole

Congratulations! Glad it finally arrived. How do you like it?

I have a couple of new ones arriving tomorrow.

i love this strap! Good quality & looks great on, thanks Fr. John for the info, will be getting a few more..


----------



## Sustinet

Well in my search for a decent 21mm strap for my 300mc I found myself shopping around on strapcode.com, and found a great looking strap which just arrived in the mail yesterday. Slapped it on a few minutes ago. This is the MilTAT "kevlar" finish waterproof strap with white stitching to match the white second hand 





































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Andy

Well this weekend I joined the club. My first Omega. Tonight just went through and read all 50 pages of this thread. Love all of the strap ideas. For now, I'll stick with the stock bracelet. And now the obligatory pics:





Have a great week everyone.

-Andy


----------



## Sustinet

Fantastic watch! Congratulations and wear/enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Congrats Andy. I have had mine for six months now and remain very happy with it. I've tried a couple of strap options but have gone back to the bracelet. It's time keeping is also amazing. In the last two weeks mine has only lost one second!!


----------



## thestrapguy

Heard from a established part supplier that Omega has stopped supplying certain watch parts to 3 party suppliers and will stop supplying completely by year end. 

OMG! Is Omega going the Rolex route?


----------



## Sustinet

Took my 300mc on a 3.5 hour kayaking adventure today at wekiva springs, popped the life proof case on my phone to grab some underwater shots while taking a swim before hitting the river. My Seamaster's first true baptism!














































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

Very nice! I can't even bear to bring it for swimming!


----------



## Betterthere

thestrapguy said:


> Heard from a established part supplier that Omega has stopped supplying certain watch parts to 3 party suppliers and will stop supplying completely by year end.
> 
> OMG! Is Omega going the Rolex route?


there is a thread on this as i remember but too lz to search for it


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> Heard from a established part supplier that Omega has stopped supplying certain watch parts to 3 party suppliers and will stop supplying completely by year end.
> 
> OMG! Is Omega going the Rolex route?


Has been clear to me from the get-go that the new co-ax movements won't be able to be serviced by third parties. Most watchmakers aren't trained to maintain them, so they won't touch them anyway. Plus Omega has always been hesitant to supply others with parts. It's easy to get watches like the Speedmaster Pro serviced elsewhere because it's so ubiquitous and parts are easy to find, but for more recent models, this has always been an issue.

Let's just hope that Omega doesn't tie this to a price-hike in for the servicing costs - that would be mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

thestrapguy said:


> Heard from a established part supplier that Omega has stopped supplying certain watch parts to 3 party suppliers and will stop supplying completely by year end.
> 
> OMG! Is Omega going the Rolex route?


i read the same thing!


----------



## thestrapguy

I actually ordered 2 Omega Tang buckles, they sent me a 16mm instead of a 18mm. Thought they could send me a replacement, but they can't, apparently Omega started limiting or completely cut off supply for certain watch parts/accessories.

Come*December 2015**,* they will cut off everyone. (Hopefully it's not gonna happen!)

PS : Try to order some parts/accessories now. Most probably. It's gonna cost an arm/leg in the not too distant future....LOL


----------



## jmsrolls

thestrapguy said:


> OMG! Is Omega going the Rolex route?


Yes, this has been in the works for some time.


----------



## thestrapguy

Strap came. But was a tad disappointed. The cut at the tang buckle....is not really acceptable considering the price i paid....


----------



## Betterthere

thestrapguy said:


> Strap came. But was a tad disappointed. The cut at the tang buckle....is not really acceptable ]


Sorry to hear. Which strap was this again?


----------



## Lealole

thestrapguy said:


> Strap came. But was a tad disappointed. The cut at the tang buckle....is not really acceptable considering the price i paid....
> 
> View attachment 4904306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904314
> View attachment 4904322
> [/
> 
> Good lookin strap though!!


----------



## thestrapguy

Some morning shots. Pardon the lousy iPhone pics....


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Very nice indeed
A


----------



## lecorbusier

Just arrived today .


----------



## thestrapguy

lecorbusier said:


> Just arrived today .
> View attachment 4934826


Congrats! Titanium 300 MC in Barenia Leather and deployment?


----------



## lecorbusier

Yup!  The Ti deployant is very well made; perhaps one of the best I have seen.


----------



## asadtiger

lecorbusier said:


> Yup!  The Ti deployant is very well made; perhaps one of the best I have seen.


Please share more pics of the whole watch with the strap... looks very tempting


----------



## lecorbusier

This combination works quite well--color, weight/balance and appeal. But just perspiration allowed--no submersion.


----------



## thestrapguy

julywest said:


> Sorry to hear. Which strap was this again?


It's from Peter.watchacc


----------



## kyky707

Seamaster 300 trying to play nice with the other.


----------



## thestrapguy

kyky707 said:


> View attachment 4946953
> 
> 
> Seamaster 300 trying to play nice with the other.


LOVE the JLC!


----------



## ff25

Thanks guys for the help. I was arguing with myself whether I should buy or not. Than I found this forum thread&#8230;

When i brought my 90s Seamaster in for revision I tried on the 300mc and immediately had to have it. What a nice watch and what a fascinating movement. The bracelet is a little on the shiny side. So I might experiment with others soon.

Here are two pics:


----------



## thestrapguy

ff25 said:


> Thanks guys for the help. I was arguing with myself whether I should buy or not. Than I found this forum thread&#8230;
> 
> When i brought my 90s Seamaster in for revision I tried on the 300mc and immediately had to have it. What a nice watch and what a fascinating movement. The bracelet is a little on the shiny side. So I might experiment with others soon.
> 
> Here are two pics:
> 
> View attachment 4949057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949073


Welcome to the Dark side! May sanity remain with you!


----------



## kyky707

The Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial with kevlar strap, perfect fit for undercover job.








It wears big at my 6.5 inch wrist though, even after sizing the bracelet to minimum it's still little bit loose.


----------



## thestrapguy

I think it looks amazing. BTW, my wrist is only 6.4....


----------



## joshuagull

Anybody with a 300MC also own a Planet Ocean? 

Curious if they feel redundant in your collection, particular if you have a black bezeled Planet Ocean. 

Obviously there are a lot of differences but also a lot of similarities. I'm considering adding a Black Bay alongside my Planet Ocean, or I could flip my Planet Ocean and skip the Tudor to get the 300MC. I love my Planet Ocean though and tend to lean heavily towards adding a Black Bay, but I am toying with the idea of a 300MC.


----------



## om3ga_fan

joshuagull said:


> Anybody with a 300MC also own a Planet Ocean?
> 
> Curious if they feel redundant in your collection, particular if you have a black bezeled Planet Ocean.
> 
> Obviously there are a lot of differences but also a lot of similarities. I'm considering adding a Black Bay alongside my Planet Ocean, or I could flip my Planet Ocean and skip the Tudor to get the 300MC. I love my Planet Ocean though and tend to lean heavily towards adding a Black Bay, but I am toying with the idea of a 300MC.


I have 2 Planet Oceans and the 300MC.










The 2500 was first - many moons ago. The 8500 was more recent but before I bought it I considered the 300MC.

Honestly I was wrapped around the axle about whether or not the 300MC was too similar to the 2500. My conclusion: while they're both black dialed/bezeled dive watches that's where their similarities end. The reality is they're VERY different.

At the end of the day my only regret is not picking up the 300MC sooner. The POs still get plenty of wrist time. But the 300MC is a special timepiece in its own right.

I really like the Black Bay but for me it's got nothing on the 300MC.

Curious what others think...

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

joshuagull said:


> Anybody with a 300MC also own a Planet Ocean?
> 
> Curious if they feel redundant in your collection, particular if you have a black bezeled Planet Ocean.
> 
> Obviously there are a lot of differences but also a lot of similarities. I'm considering adding a Black Bay alongside my Planet Ocean, or I could flip my Planet Ocean and skip the Tudor to get the 300MC. I love my Planet Ocean though and tend to lean heavily towards adding a Black Bay, but I am toying with the idea of a 300MC.


Currently own 300MC have owned PO8500. I would consider them too similar. I would end up wearing the favorite and the other would stay in the box. IMO also if you have a PO2500 I can not see the reason to have a Black Bay. Maybe a Pelagos or Ranger for difference.
I forget which PO2500 you ended up with but if it has orange bezel then I could see some logic in the other possibilities.
Just my opinion.


----------



## livesimply11




----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> Anybody with a 300MC also own a Planet Ocean?
> 
> Curious if they feel redundant in your collection, particular if you have a black bezeled Planet Ocean.
> 
> Obviously there are a lot of differences but also a lot of similarities. I'm considering adding a Black Bay alongside my Planet Ocean, or I could flip my Planet Ocean and skip the Tudor to get the 300MC. I love my Planet Ocean though and tend to lean heavily towards adding a Black Bay, but I am toying with the idea of a 300MC.


I have owned Tudor watches before and frankly, the 300mc is in a completely different class (also reflected in price and re-sale value). Nothing against the Black Bay at all - I really like it - but the 300mc is one of the most advanced and versatile watches money can buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> I have owned Tudor watches before and frankly, the 300mc is in a completely different class (also reflected in price and re-sale value). Nothing against the Black Bay at all - I really like it - but the 300mc is one of the most advanced and versatile watches money can buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well said except not sure on the re-sale value being better % wise.


----------



## joshuagull

I have the Planet Ocean for versatility though, and I'm not much of a "movement guy" in terms of it being a selling factor. I like watches with personality. I see the similarities of the PO 2201.50 and 300MC in the dial markings/hands, but actually prefer the PO indexes and hands over the 300MC (I also prefer the PO bracelet except for the non-adjustable clasp). I do like the case shape and liquidmetal tech of the 300MC though. That's where it wins for me. I do feel I'd wear my favorite of the two and the other would collect dust. 

Pelagos and Ranger are not considerations. Great watches for sure but not my cup of tea honestly. 

The Black Bay's red bezel and gilt dial/hands would add diversity to my collection and it's a watch I truly love and want to stare at--even if the build and tech aren't on par with the 300MC. 

The Tudor is still my lead horse but I will think hard on the 300MC before pulling the trigger. This thread continually reaffirms that it has to be in the running.


----------



## MercerWatch

Damn things beautiful Josh.










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Love it...




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## jmsrolls

I've owned an 8500 PO and two 2500 POs including the PO LM LE.

I much prefer my 300 MC over the POs. Yes, even over the PO LM LE.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> well said except not sure on the re-sale value being better % wise.


Tudor has pretty low re-sale value from my experience. You easily lose 50% the minute you leave the AD. Could be a regional issue, though - the brand is basically unheard of here, despite it having been available continuously since the 70s or so in Switzerland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Tudor has pretty low re-sale value from my experience. You easily lose 50% the minute you leave the AD. Could be a regional issue, though - the brand is basically unheard of here, despite it having been available continuously since the 70s or so in Switzerland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my pelagos and lost about 10% of what I paid for it. I suspect if I sold my 300 right now I would lose 21% of what I paid for it. (considered selling but that stopped me).
That was what I was basing my statement on. 
Also just personal experience in US, I can get a bigger % discount on Omega new than Tudor.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> I sold my pelagos and lost about 10% of what I paid for it. I suspect if I sold my 300 right now I would lose 21% of what I paid for it. (considered selling but that stopped me).
> That was what I was basing my statement on.
> Also just personal experience in US, I can get a bigger % discount on Omega new than Tudor.


Bought my Heritage Chrono Blue for 4200 CHF and got 2200 for it 3 months later :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> Tudor has pretty low re-sale value from my experience. You easily lose 50% the minute you leave the AD. Could be a regional issue, though - the brand is basically unheard of here, despite it having been available continuously since the 70s or so in Switzerland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where I come from, Tudor will not lose 50%. But that's provided There's an actual buyer. If it comes with the new in-house, try looking for a used one in the coming months. If it's new, I think it's better to stay away.

My 2 cts


----------



## thestrapguy

julywest said:


> I sold my pelagos and lost about 10% of what I paid for it. I suspect if I sold my 300 right now I would lose 21% of what I paid for it. (considered selling but that stopped me).
> That was what I was basing my statement on.
> Also just personal experience in US, I can get a bigger % discount on Omega new than Tudor.


I bought my 300 MC used. 6 months set from AD. The owner paid 8% off list price. 
I bought it for about $4K. Not the cheapest but considering it not so commonly seen.


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> Where I come from, Tudor will not lose 50%. But that's provided There's an actual buyer. If it comes with the new in-house, try looking for a used one in the coming months. If it's new, I think it's better to stay away.
> 
> My 2 cts


Yeah, that's the issue - here the accepted brands are Tissot, Rolex and Omega, perhaps also Rado and Longines. Anything else plain and simple doesn't sell. One would think that the Swiss are better educated about their watch industry, but that's simply not the case. There aren't many Tudor ADs and Tudor doesn't seem to advertise, so 99% of the population has never heard of the brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> I bought my 300 MC used. 6 months set from AD. The owner paid 8% off list price.
> I bought it for about $4K. Not the cheapest but considering it not so commonly seen.


That's an excellent deal - I rarely see 300mcs anywhere below 4500-5000 in very good condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

om3ga_fan said:


> I have 2 Planet Oceans and the 300MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2500 was first - many moons ago. The 8500 was more recent but before I bought it I considered the 300MC.
> 
> Honestly I was wrapped around the axle about whether or not the 300MC was too similar to the 2500. My conclusion: while they're both black dialed/bezeled dive watches that's where their similarities end. The reality is they're VERY different.
> 
> At the end of the day my only regret is not picking up the 300MC sooner. The POs still get plenty of wrist time. But the 300MC is a special timepiece in its own right.
> 
> I really like the Black Bay but for me it's got nothing on the 300MC.
> 
> Curious what others think...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


It's interesting that all the watches in your pic, Daniel Craig has worn as James Bond.


----------



## om3ga_fan

snakeinthegear said:


> It's interesting that all the watches in your pic, Daniel Craig has worn as James Bond.


I suppose after Spectre that will be the case. Tho my SMP is an oooold Quartz version. I had the electric blue version of that but sold it to help fund the PO8500.

Reasonably sure my next one will be a vintage 300. Unless I end up getting seduced by a master coaxial PO. Assuming those are coming out soon. I also am starting to gravitate a little to the Speedmaster. JHC, I might be addicted to these things.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## joshuagull

I've never understood buying a watch based on resale value but I'm not a flipper. If I can't see keeping the watch long term then I don't buy it in the first place, and if I happen to dislike it after a while then I'll take the hit. I always buy used anyway so the hit is usually marginal if not completely non-existent anyway.



jmsrolls said:


> I've owned an 8500 PO and two 2500 POs including the PO LM LE.
> 
> I much prefer my 300 MC over the POs. Yes, even over the PO LM LE.


May I ask why specifically?


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Bought my Heritage Chrono Blue for 4200 CHF and got 2200 for it 3 months later :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ouch!


----------



## Betterthere

thestrapguy said:


> I bought my 300 MC used. 6 months set from AD. The owner paid 8% off list price.
> I bought it for about $4K. Not the cheapest but considering it not so commonly seen.


The original owner did not get much of a deal there. I figured $4200 net was about all I would see. So you got an excellent deal.


----------



## Betterthere

joshuagull said:


> I've never understood buying a watch based on resale value but I'm not a flipper. If I can't see keeping the watch long term then I don't buy it in the first place, and if I happen to dislike it after a while then I'll take the hit. I always buy used anyway so the hit is usually marginal if not completely non-existent anyway.
> 
> May I ask why specifically?


 Better quit hanging around with members here. After too many flips, one tends to at least factor in the possibility.


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> I've never understood buying a watch based on resale value but I'm not a flipper. If I can't see keeping the watch long term then I don't buy it in the first place, and if I happen to dislike it after a while then I'll take the hit. I always buy used anyway so the hit is usually marginal if not completely non-existent anyway.


I never buy a watch with the aim of reselling it - but I know myself. I flipped a bunch of watches to raise the funds necessary to buy a Daytona. I don't regret doing it as the D is one of the most perfect watches money can buy and I've worn it almost every day since I bought it. But I didn't sell watches for it that I disliked - I loved all of them. I'll probably re-buy one or the other of I can get a good deal. I'll definitely get another 300mc, but I'll probably have to wait a while for the prices to come down a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

om3ga_fan said:


> I suppose after Spectre that will be the case. Tho my SMP is an oooold Quartz version. I had the electric blue version of that but sold it to help fund the PO8500.
> 
> Reasonably sure my next one will be a vintage 300. Unless I end up getting seduced by a master coaxial PO. Assuming those are coming out soon. I also am starting to gravitate a little to the Speedmaster. JHC, I might be addicted to these things.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I'm not really a fan of the speedmasters but regardless, you have a mighty impressive collection.


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> I suppose after Spectre that will be the case. Tho my SMP is an oooold Quartz version. I had the electric blue version of that but sold it to help fund the PO8500.
> 
> Reasonably sure my next one will be a vintage 300. Unless I end up getting seduced by a master coaxial PO. Assuming those are coming out soon. I also am starting to gravitate a little to the Speedmaster. JHC, I might be addicted to these things.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I just paid for my NOS 1960's Watchco Seamaster 300 last night, with black date wheel and both the 1171 and mesh bracelet.

I just can't get into the new version as much, and I prefer my blue titanium PO 8500 LM a bit more. I'm not wild about the straight lugs and polished center links on a tool diver watch, or the lack of inverted triangle at the 12 o'clock bezel dot and lack of date wheel. It's a great watch, but lacks the features I want, while I still get the gorgeous LM bezel on my Ti PO 8500.

For those reasons I just don't believe that the new SM300 MC would be able to displace the Ti PO (or my Rolex BLNR). The new SM300 MC feels like a gussied up homage to the original, and I'd rather just have the original.


----------



## thestrapguy

joshuagull said:


> I've never understood buying a watch based on resale value but I'm not a flipper. If I can't see keeping the watch long term then I don't buy it in the first place, and if I happen to dislike it after a while then I'll take the hit. I always buy used anyway so the hit is usually marginal if not completely non-existent anyway.
> 
> May I ask why specifically?


I used to buy watch with the "belief" that I'm gonna keep the watch for long and not gonna flip it. That's what I always tell myself many moons ago and still "believing" it now........LOL


----------



## thestrapguy

snakeinthegear said:


> I'm not really a fan of the speedmasters but regardless, you have a mighty impressive collection.


I sold a LE Speedmaster pro only after a few weeks and took a huge hit. 30%. And that was a used piece....but no regrets.


----------



## Reywal




----------



## Reywal

om3ga_fan said:


> I have 2 Planet Oceans and the 300MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2500 was first - many moons ago. The 8500 was more recent but before I bought it I considered the 300MC.
> 
> Honestly I was wrapped around the axle about whether or not the 300MC was too similar to the 2500. My conclusion: while they're both black dialed/bezeled dive watches that's where their similarities end. The reality is they're VERY different.
> 
> At the end of the day my only regret is not picking up the 300MC sooner. The POs still get plenty of wrist time. But the 300MC is a special timepiece in its own right.
> 
> I really like the Black Bay but for me it's got nothing on the 300MC.
> 
> Curious what others think...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


As I've said above I love the 300MC, although being in my mid-twenties I couldn't justify paying double for it what the BB cost me. Yet. Also, after having seen it in the flesh the whole package is far too polished and blingy for my liking. If I bought it on the bracelet I would either get the centre links brushed or sell the bracelet and buy a leather strap for it. Then again, a dive watch on a leather strap is an odd proposition to me and I'd have to consider whether that £4k would be better spent on something else.


----------



## joshuagull

I think for me the LM LE and 8500 Planet Oceans are a little too blingy on the dial, and the 300MC is a little too flat on the dial, and the 2500 Planet Ocean is just right. Still mulling over the 300MC but ultimately the things I really, REALLY love about an everyday watch--the things that keep me looking at my wrist but forgetting to check the time--the 2500 Planet Ocean 2201.50 has more of. And the Black Bay has it in spades too. I'll continue to admire the 300MC from afar and if I can ever see one in the wild away from the Omega boutique lights perhaps it'll change my mind.


----------



## thestrapguy

Have u guys read about the Spectre LE 300 MC? WUS members are paparazzi or Omega staff LOL. Jokes aside. I ordered 2 pieces of the Black/Grey 21.5mm NATO strap. Should I cancel my order?


----------



## thestrapguy

Reywal said:


> As I've said above I love the 300MC, although being in my mid-twenties I couldn't justify paying double for it what the BB cost me. Yet. Also, after having seen it in the flesh the whole package is far too polished and blingy for my liking. If I bought it on the bracelet I would either get the centre links brushed or sell the bracelet and buy a leather strap for it. Then again, a dive watch on a leather strap is an odd proposition to me and I'd have to consider whether that £4k would be better spent on something else.


have you seen the actual BB? I fell in love when I saw the pics. But a visit to the AD changed my mind. If you really want it, try getting a used piece with the new in-house. My 2 cents....cheers


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## om3ga_fan

Now I'm looking at that and visualizing the GMT bezel and lollipop seconds hand...


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## joshuagull

Maybe you 300MC guys can help me out since I still can't get it off my mind, but have some concerns. I'd love some thoughtful input from the first-hand experience of owners (since I've only been able to see this piece under the lights of the Omega Boutique).

••• Concern #1: Dial & Bezel Finish •••
The dial seems to come across extremely flat in finish. The bezel under the boutique lights comes across flat as well. This is a juxtaposition to the shiniest of the polished parts of the bracelet and case to my eyes. Others have mentioned how the bezel looks glossy though. More often than not, is the bezel a glossy black and the dial more of a vintage matte/flat black or grey under direct light or does it usually come across all black?

All Black?








Or black bezel and grey dial?








••• Concern #2: Light Play Across Dial •••
I absolutely love how the Planet Ocean dial can light up when the light catches it just right (hands, indexes and applied logo) and it's a big draw for me to just stare at the watch and watch the light play across the dial. How does the light play across the dial of the 300MC?

I've tried to find photos. The best so far has been this one. The hands catch light well and it seems like the numerals do too, but the sunken indexes kind of disappear. Is this pretty true to how the watch looks from an angle as light plays across it?








And for comparison, this is what the 2201.50 can do and what keeps me checking the watch not for the time but for this light play across the dial. This alone is something I love on all the watches I own with polished metal on the hands/dial and I find the watches that lack this less visually interesting in day-to-day wear under different lighting conditions). This reason alone is why I'm considering the Black Bay alongside the 300MC. It's that big of a deal to me. 








••• Concern #3: Scratched PCLs & Polished Lug Tops •••
I work a blue collar job so the watch is going to see some use, and will likely get scratched. My PO has it's share of scratches on the twisted lugs and I feel like the polished flat tops of the straight lugs are going to be an even bigger scratch magnet along with the bracelet. Legitimate concern? Does anyone have photos of their 300MC with some wear?

••• Concern #4: Silver Ring Between Bezel & Crystal •••
Obviously the bezel and sapphire are scratch resistant, but what about the silver ring between the two? Is that raw metal? Is that another area that's going to pick up scratches and if so is that something Omega would likely polish out on services?

••• Concern #5: Overall Look Under Natural Lighting Conditions •••
This kind of ties into #2 above. I've only seen the watch under boutique lights. It does have a beautifully balanced aesthetic, proportionally speaking. How is it in day to day wear? I'm rarely dressed up. Some note it being dressy, others note it being easy to dress down. To me it seems like it could be dressy on the bracelet but it dresses down nicely on NATO or leather. I'd mainly be wanting to keep it on the bracelet however, and I'm a t-shirt and shorts or jeans kind of guy, and don't want it to be overly dressy. My Planet Ocean's only real bling is the dial details and they're subtle enough, where the rest of the package is pretty utilitarian/tool watch-ish which I like. I just worry about the 300 being too flashy.

••• Concern #6: Cost •••
What's a fair price range to fall within for a used 300MC in good shape with box and papers right now? Seems like I've seen them for $4200-4800. Does that sound right?

Thanks a ton for any help. It's either keep the Planet Ocean and add a Black Bay, sell my Planet Ocean and get a 300MC, or I could sell my Nomos then stretch to get the 300MC and keep my Planet Ocean too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## thestrapguy

om3ga_fan said:


> Now I'm looking at that and visualizing the GMT bezel and lollipop seconds hand...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Not that keen on the GMT bezel. But I would love to have the Chupa Chup hands!


----------



## thestrapguy

Hey josh. Sorry but I can't really answer all your questions. Have you seen the watch in flesh? This is one of those watches that u either love it or hate it. Purists thinks it a lousy re-make with faux patina. I personally think its a brilliant re-production. I'm a serial watch flipper and has flipped tons of watches including rare vintage pieces. None has tug my heart as much as the 300MC. 

I personally think Omega watches are made to be worn with straps. They look amazing with straps. A watch is like a statement, a reflection of your style, your likes. 

The bracelet scratches very very easily.


Take me your time to hunt for a decent used piece. If you keep thinking about it after seeing it in flesh. That's the one! Happy hunting!


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> Maybe you 300MC guys can help me out since I still can't get it off my mind, but have some concerns. I'd love some thoughtful input from the first-hand experience of owners (since I've only been able to see this piece under the lights of the Omega Boutique).
> 
> ••• Concern #1: Dial & Bezel Finish •••
> The dial seems to come across extremely flat in finish. The bezel under the boutique lights comes across flat as well. This is a juxtaposition to the shiniest of the polished parts of the bracelet and case to my eyes. Others have mentioned how the bezel looks glossy though. More often than not, is the bezel a glossy black and the dial more of a vintage matte/flat black or grey under direct light or does it usually come across all black?
> 
> All Black?
> View attachment 4996737
> 
> 
> Or black bezel and grey dial?
> View attachment 4996753
> 
> 
> ••• Concern #2: Light Play Across Dial •••
> I absolutely love how the Planet Ocean dial can light up when the light catches it just right (hands, indexes and applied logo) and it's a big draw for me to just stare at the watch and watch the light play across the dial. How does the light play across the dial of the 300MC?
> 
> I've tried to find photos. The best so far has been this one. The hands catch light well and it seems like the numerals do too, but the sunken indexes kind of disappear. Is this pretty true to how the watch looks from an angle as light plays across it?
> View attachment 4996569
> 
> 
> And for comparison, this is what the 2201.50 can do and what keeps me checking the watch not for the time but for this light play across the dial. This alone is something I love on all the watches I own with polished metal on the hands/dial and I find the watches that lack this less visually interesting in day-to-day wear under different lighting conditions). This reason alone is why I'm considering the Black Bay alongside the 300MC. It's that big of a deal to me.
> View attachment 4996601
> 
> 
> ••• Concern #3: Scratched PCLs & Polished Lug Tops •••
> I work a blue collar job so the watch is going to see some use, and will likely get scratched. My PO has it's share of scratches on the twisted lugs and I feel like the polished flat tops of the straight lugs are going to be an even bigger scratch magnet along with the bracelet. Legitimate concern? Does anyone have photos of their 300MC with some wear?
> 
> ••• Concern #4: Silver Ring Between Bezel & Crystal •••
> Obviously the bezel and sapphire are scratch resistant, but what about the silver ring between the two? Is that raw metal? Is that another area that's going to pick up scratches and if so is that something Omega would likely polish out on services?
> 
> ••• Concern #5: Overall Look Under Natural Lighting Conditions •••
> This kind of ties into #2 above. I've only seen the watch under boutique lights. It does have a beautifully balanced aesthetic, proportionally speaking. How is it in day to day wear? I'm rarely dressed up. Some note it being dressy, others note it being easy to dress down. To me it seems like it could be dressy on the bracelet but it dresses down nicely on NATO or leather. I'd mainly be wanting to keep it on the bracelet however, and I'm a t-shirt and shorts or jeans kind of guy, and don't want it to be overly dressy. My Planet Ocean's only real bling is the dial details and they're subtle enough, where the rest of the package is pretty utilitarian/tool watch-ish which I like. I just worry about the 300 being too flashy.
> 
> ••• Concern #6: Cost •••
> What's a fair price range to fall within for a used 300MC in good shape with box and papers right now? Seems like I've seen them for $4200-4800. Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks a ton for any help. It's either keep the Planet Ocean and add a Black Bay, sell my Planet Ocean and get a 300MC, or I could sell my Nomos then stretch to get the 300MC and keep my Planet Ocean too. Decisions, decisions.


Can't help you with all of that as I don't have mine anymore (but saving to get a new one). I for one hate the PCL, so I only had the bracelet on it for a few days. During that time I managed to get the clasp scratched up completely - the PCLs are much more scratch resistant than the clasp, if you ask me (or you just can't see the scratches as well on the PCLs). The case of the watch really doesn't scratch easily at all. I banged it against the edge of the car door once and was certain I had just messed up the watch completely - but couldn't see any scratching at all.

If you work in a rough environment, I suggest wearing it on a strap. There are various water proof options, like rubber straps, NATOs or water proof leather straps, such as the Hirsch Viscount.

As for looks: it looks dramatically better under natural light than it does in the boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

thestrapguy, I have seen it in person but only under shop lights, which doesn't allow a fair assessment as every watch looks like crap under shop lights IMO. From my most beloved watches to the cheapest watches, none really shine under boutique lighting. I need natural light to make a fair assessment but don't know anyone locally with one of these to see in person unfortunately.

To be fair, it's bracelet or bust for me on dive watches. I personally just enjoy the look more than anything else by a large margin, and I also enjoy the ease of popping the watch on and off. Obviously a strap with deployment would work too, but I really just like the ease and versatility of bracelets. They go with everything.


----------



## thestrapguy

joshuagull said:


> thestrapguy, I have seen it in person but only under shop lights, which doesn't allow a fair assessment as every watch looks like crap under shop lights IMO. From my most beloved watches to the cheapest watches, none really shine under boutique lighting. I need natural light to make a fair assessment but don't know anyone locally with one of these to see in person unfortunately.
> 
> To be fair, it's bracelet or bust for me on dive watches. I personally just enjoy the look more than anything else by a large margin, and I also enjoy the ease of popping the watch on and off. Obviously a strap with deployment would work too, but I really just like the ease and versatility of bracelets. They go with everything.


I have some pics in natural light. Just go back a few pages. Hope it helps.


----------



## dawiz

thestrapguy said:


> I have some pics in natural light. Just go back a few pages. Hope it helps.


Honestly - if you're a bracelet guy and aren't sure about the PCLs, the 300mc probably isn't for you. 
I just can't find anything good about them - they make the watch look like a fashion accessory rather than a classic time piece, they scratch easily and don't really serve any purpose.

I love the 300mc because it looks damn good on pretty much any strap 

The BB doesn't have this problem - the Tudor bracelets are absolutely excellent, if, perhaps, a bit heavy. But the red version just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> Honestly - if you're a bracelet guy and aren't sure about the PCLs, the 300mc probably isn't for you.
> I just can't find anything good about them - they make the watch look like a fashion accessory rather than a classic time piece, they scratch easily and don't really serve any purpose.
> 
> I love the 300mc because it looks damn good on pretty much and strap :-
> 
> The BB doesn't have this problem - the Tudor bracelets are absolutely excellent, if, perhaps, a bit heavy. But the red version just doesn't look right to me.


Yes ur right, Tudor bracelets are great! In fact, IMHO, the best.....cos it's made by......LOL


----------



## joshuagull

I honestly don't mind the PCLs from a visual standpoint. They're faithful to the original and tie in nicely with the polished topside of the lugs. It would look odd brushed unless the lugs were brushed too. I just worry about wear showing so badly. I can always ScotchBrite my Planet Ocean bracelet or clasp if I scratch it. Polishing is a lot more work. 

What's fair used prices? I'm tempted to try to find one, give it a go for a few weeks, and worst case scenario flip it and get the Black Bay. Or if I love it I may want to flip the Planet Ocean for a Black Bay. I do love the red Black Bay on bracelet a ton. So much character. Or I could keep the Planet Ocean as a work and vacation watch and have the 300MC for away-from-work casual wear when I want a dive watch, and have the Speedy for when I want the Speedy. 

Thinking about this more, I love the angular case of the 300MC. The case is what's drawing me in. The flatness of the case and bracelet compared to the overall roundness of my Planet Ocean (and Speedy, and Seiko 6309). All my watches are more rounded so I think that's why the angular look is so appealing.


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> What's fair used prices?


For mint condition, I'd probably pay up to 4500$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

joshuagull said:


> I honestly don't mind the PCLs from a visual standpoint. They're faithful to the original and tie in nicely with the polished topside of the lugs. It would look odd brushed unless the lugs were brushed too. I just worry about wear showing so badly. I can always ScotchBrite my Planet Ocean bracelet or clasp if I scratch it. Polishing is a lot more work.
> 
> What's fair used prices? I'm tempted to try to find one, give it a go for a few weeks, and worst case scenario flip it and get the Black Bay. Or if I love it I may want to flip the Planet Ocean for a Black Bay. I do love the red Black Bay on bracelet a ton. So much character. Or I could keep the Planet Ocean as a work and vacation watch and have the 300MC for away-from-work casual wear when I want a dive watch, and have the Speedy for when I want the Speedy.
> 
> Thinking about this more, I love the angular case of the 300MC. The case is what's drawing me in. The flatness of the case and bracelet compared to the overall roundness of my Planet Ocean (and Speedy, and Seiko 6309). All my watches are more rounded so I think that's why the angular look is so appealing.


My advice is buy it! Regarding the inside metal ring, It is not liquidmetal I have a tiny scratch in mine. I went to the boutique & they said it can be polished out! The bezel is super scratch & scuff proof! I wear this watch everyday, @ work which is suit & tie then when I come home it looks great with shorts, flip flops & t shirt- very versatile! I have purchased several straps leather, 2 piece nato, looks great on everything.. You can go back on this thread & see the variety of straps. I am hooked on the 2 piece nato currently - I'm saving the bracelet. A few small scratches on the clasp, but bracelet is fine. This is a watch you won't regret buying. It has a great story behind it & encompasses all the latest Omega technology as I'm sure you're aware. The dial is a sandblasted flat weathered look finish, & the bezel is a more polished finish. The dial is striking, & the bezel compliments nicely. The AD should let you see it in the natural light, mine did! I looked long & hard for a second hand SM300m $4500- $4800 range. I ended up purchasing new from AD, in the end I have piece of mind- best of luck on your journey, the "hunt" is fun too!!


----------



## lecorbusier

I concur on the dial. There are very few dials to my knowledge that are executed at this level of detail and quality. The watch is extremely robust--buy with confidence!


----------



## Lealole

New limited edition Omega Seamaster 300 "Spectre notice the lollipop seconds hand among other changes. Limited to 7,007 pieces! What do you think??


----------



## snakeinthegear

Lealole said:


> New limited edition Omega Seamaster 300 "Spectre notice the lollipop seconds hand. Limited to 7,007 pieces! What do you think??


Go here to see what people think...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-seamaster-300-mc-spectre-le-2248345.html


----------



## Lealole

snakeinthegear said:


> Go here to see what people think...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-seamaster-300-mc-spectre-le-2248345.html


thanks! Couldn't get the pic to paste!


----------



## skyblue12

Loving the pictures of the leather on TIT. I'm now going have to get a leather strap for mine.


----------



## 4236

Photoshop changed my picture like this


----------



## jmsrolls

Lealole said:


> . . . I looked long & hard for a second hand SM300m $4500- $4800 range. I ended up purchasing new from AD, in the end I have piece of mind- best of luck on your journey, the "hunt" is fun too!!


I agree. Why buy pre-owned when you can buy BNIB for <$5K?


----------



## solesman

Guys who own the Ti version please post you're best enabler photos please! Thanks


----------



## dawiz

jmsrolls said:


> I agree. Why buy pre-owned when you can buy BNIB for <$5K?


They're not easy to find BNIB - but if you do, go for it by all means!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

A few more quick questions for 300MC owners who have lived with the watch for a while now...

Does the white second hand ever bother you? Does it seem out of place at all since the hour and minute hands are silver?

On dial and bezel color in various lighting situations, are these photos that show a somewhat glossy all-black color pretty indicative of how the watch looks most of the time (unless under direct light where the dial looks more matte black)?


----------



## Betterthere

joshuagull said:


> A few more quick questions for 300MC owners who have lived with the watch for a while now...
> 
> Does the white second hand ever bother you? Does it seem out of place at all since the hour and minute hands are silver?
> 
> On dial and bezel color in various lighting situations, are these photos that show a somewhat glossy all-black color pretty indicative of how the watch looks most of the time (unless under direct light where the dial looks more matte black)?
> 
> View attachment 5031961


No on second hand
Yes to me watch always is glossy


----------



## joshuagull

That's encouraging. It seems like the second hand would tie in nicely with the numerals but I read some negatives about it in a review or two. Looks good to me. Same for the glossy look. I dislike when the light makes the watch look really flat in finish. In those photos it looks glossy which looks extremely good considering the vintage design. The glossy-ness keeps it from being too vintage looking and the vintage design keeps it from being too modern looking. It also makes it a better compliment to my PO2500 which comes across more muted save for the applied dial elements and hands. 

After much hemming and hawing, and really nailing down why I want another nice diver, I'm 85% sure the 300MC is my next purchase. Going by an AD or two today to try to see the black stainless version and also a black PO8500. That'll help sure things up in my mind.


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> No on second hand
> Yes to me watch always is glossy


Have never thought a bit about the seconds hand.

If there's any light at all in the room then it's glossy.

For me it has been and continues to be a phenomenal timepiece that is perfect for all occasions.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## omegarider

Hello my fellow Agent 007s! :-d

I'm gonna order the Omega Bond strap as well, looks really good with the 300MC. :-!

Instead of the Bond model, I wonder how the one with both sides in grey will look. :think:


----------



## omegarider

Question for those with the Omega Bond NATO strap (031ZSZ002053 / 21-22mm), what spring bars are you using? From my experience with the Speedmaster and Omega 19-20mm NATO straps, Omega uses a longer spring bar than the one that came with the bracelet.

http://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/accessories/nato-straps/031ZSZ002053

Thanks.


----------



## dawiz

valel46 said:


> Question for those with the Omega Bond NATO strap (031ZSZ002053 / 21-22mm), what spring bars are you using? From my experience with the Speedmaster and Omega 19-20mm NATO straps, Omega uses a longer spring bar than the one that came with the bracelet.
> 
> http://www.omegawatches.com/accessories/accessories/nato-straps/031ZSZ002053
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure - my AD installed them on mine when I still had the MC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## joshuagull

Went by the boutique and checked out the 300MC again today along with the PO8500. Also checked out a Rolex SubC date and no date. 

Down to deciding on whether to keep my PO2500 and add a SubC or to move my PO2500 for a PO8500 and add a 300MC. 

The 300MC as a total visual package is definitely beautiful and had the most character. 

PO8500 had the most presence and detail in the dial and the case finishing. 

SubCs were the most understated and the bezel, crown and bracelet action were a cut above the Omegas. 

At 32 years of age it's hard to think of myself as a "Rolex guy" though. What I love about Omega, other than their innovation and willingness to push the envelope, is that I feel like they make a true watch guy's watch--not just something flashy for the masses (where Rolex is a victim of it's success). The 300MC is as much a testament to that as anything. It's a watch I could see buying now at 32 years old and still wearing it proudly at double my age and beyond--just like my Speedy Pro (of course the same could be said for the Submariner too, it has stood the test of time after all, if I could just get past the stigma).


----------



## Betterthere

joshuagull said:


> It's a watch I could see buying now at 32 years old and still wearing it proudly at double my age and beyond--just like my Speedy Pro (of course the same could be said for the Submariner too, it has stood the test of time after all, if I could just get past the stigma).


Well since I am double your age I guess I can attest to that part.


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> just like my Speedy Pro (of course the same could be said for the Submariner too, it has stood the test of time after all, if I could just get past the stigma).


Not trying to nudge you away from the 300mc - but: the 'Rolex stigma' only exists in the heads of (some) WIS. I've been wearing Rolex and Omega watches for years. I'm 38 years old, work in an environment where most people wear Swatch and Tissot watches and never once has anyone even noticed or cared about the watch I'm wearing. Also, even outside of work, nobody has ever commented on any of my watches - in reality, this just very rarely happens. If you like a Sub - and I'd take both my 16610 or my Daytona over any other watch on the planet - I mean I love the 300mc and I'll own one again some day, but it's not a Sub and my Speedy Pro isn't a Daytona - by all means, go for it. Decide on what YOU want, and ignore the opinion of others. You'll be wearing the watch for yourself - nobody else will care about it. You'll likely never meet any of us here and most other people simply don't care about watches and they know absolutely nothing about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Clearly it's a deeply personal choice. I am a fan of Rolex, tho I own none (yet). I do own 5 Omega's. Also no big deal. But if I had to lose ALL. If my watches tomorrow (Omega and other brands) I would keep the 300MC. But that's me. Like most of us you'll likely end up with a collection of the ones you like the most. The ones that speak to you.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## joshuagull

dawiz said:


> Not trying to nudge you away from the 300mc - but: the 'Rolex stigma' only exists in the heads of (some) WIS. I've been wearing Rolex and Omega watches for years. I'm 38 years old, work in an environment where most people wear Swatch and Tissot watches and never once has anyone even noticed or cared about the watch I'm wearing. Also, even outside of work, nobody has ever commented on any of my watches - in reality, this just very rarely happens. If you like a Sub - and I'd take both my 16610 or my Daytona over any other watch on the planet - I mean I love the 300mc and I'll own one again some day, but it's not a Sub and my Speedy Pro isn't a Daytona - by all means, go for it. Decide on what YOU want, and ignore the opinion of others. You'll be wearing the watch for yourself - nobody else will care about it. You'll likely never meet any of us here and most other people simply don't care about watches and they know absolutely nothing about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strong points for sure (except for ranking the Daytona over the Speedy, for me the Speedy is the best watch ever made and would be perfect if it was 150m water resistant like the Aqua Terra). I am a WIS and often don't pay attention to other people's watches, and even if I do notice it's difficult to get a good look at what kind of watch it is without specifically asking.

For me, it's more of a family thing. Rolex conveys the idea of being spendy if people notice, and while 99% won't, family will when you're around them enough. Coming from a pretty simple background, it would feel awkward to wear a Rolex around family members and have them comment on it. Whereas none of them have a clue what Omega is.

It's still a good point to note though. It more of less comes down to whether I want two nice watches in a 116610 SubC "do everything" diver plus my Speedy Pro, whether I want to keep the PO2500 for work and Speedy Pro for casual and add the 114060 no date SubC, or whether I'd rather have three nice watches in a Planet Ocean and 300MC for divers alongside the Speedy Pro. It's a tough call, but one I can't really lose on. I'm blessed and fortunate to be tortured with such a "problem" for sure.


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> Strong points for sure (except for ranking the Daytona over the Speedy, for me the Speedy is the best watch ever made and would be perfect if it was 150m water resistant like the Aqua Terra). I am a WIS and often don't pay attention to other people's watches, and even if I do notice it's difficult to get a good look at what kind of watch it is without specifically asking.
> 
> For me, it's more of a family thing. Rolex conveys the idea of being spendy if people notice, and while 99% won't, family will when you're around them enough. Coming from a pretty simple background, it would feel awkward to wear a Rolex around family members and have them comment on it. Whereas none of them have a clue what Omega is.
> 
> It's still a good point to note though. It more of less comes down to whether I want two nice watches in a 116610 SubC "do everything" diver plus my Speedy Pro, whether I want to keep the PO2500 for work and Speedy Pro for casual and add the 114060 no date SubC, or whether I'd rather have three nice watches in a Planet Ocean and 300MC for divers alongside the Speedy Pro. It's a tough call, but one I can't really lose on. I'm blessed and fortunate to be tortured with such a "problem" for sure.


I rate the Daytona above the Speedy Pro solely because it is my personal grail and I had to save up for ages and considerably shrink my watch collection to afford it. I own a Speedy pro - it's a fantastic watch and one of the few ones I wouldn't sell (again - did so in the past but missed it so much that I had to get another one).

The Sub series is very versatile. If you like the cyclops (I certainly do), I'd go with the 116610 and the Speedy Pro (an absolute dream team) and later add a 300mc. But as you said: can't go wrong with any of the watches you have in your sight - i wouldn't say no to any of them, that's for sure...

Ps: my family (and that was a concern for myself as well) never noticed that I've been wearing Rolex for years. My dad's an Omega guy and recognized my Speed Pro immediately 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

dawiz said:


> They're not easy to find BNIB - but if you do, go for it by all means!


All it takes is a phone call to one of the WUS forum sponsors.


----------



## picklepossy

Saw the Seamaster 300 at the AD and I just thought it was incredible. Considering moving my 3570 for it since I don't wear it much. Also spoke to the FAD and was given a really nice price.


----------



## Zinzan

Strongly considering this watch, but, like others, have concerns about the PCLs. If I go with Titanium on Titanium, are they a LOT less likely to scratch?

I may just wear it on straps, but get the bracelet for certain occasions. I always hear that you should usually go with the bracelet option, if possible, because it's a lot cheaper to pick up the leather strap separately than to pick up the bracelet separately. How much does the Omega leather strap go for on it's own? Does anyone have a part number for it?


----------



## joshuagull

Scratching aside, PCLs are actually a big selling point for me on this piece. 

At this point I've ruled out Rolex entirely. So it's either keep the PO2500 for daily work wear and add some other diver for casual away-from-work wear (perhaps the Black Bay?), or try to trade my PO2500 + cash on a PO8500 for work wear and grab a 300MC for casual wear. I could see the Black Bay being a good work option too but I'd miss the date (not a total deal breaker though). Maybe a Pelagos then? The only combo I can't see at all is the PO2500 + 300MC. The dials and color schemes are just too close. I want a little more variety than that. 

Leaning HEAVILY towards PO8500 + 300MC. I like the arrow hands, applied markers and logo, and the way all that metal catches the light. All depends on how easily I can find a trade for my PO2500 though, how much funds are left over afterwards and how much I can find a used 300MC for. Right now that's the tentative game plan though.

What I do know is that after much thought, I can't think of a better diver that fits my style better away from work than the 300MC. So I'm pretty set on it. It's a piece I'd be excited to come home to every day. 

Now to nail down which piece I want as my work beater. Do the decisions of a WIS ever end?


----------



## dantan

I'll be 32 later this year. I purchased a Rolex Submariner (114060) a few months ago. I never imagined that I would purchase a Rolex watch, to be honest. I have tried the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial three times but each time decided against it but it kind of has stuck in my head over the whole time so never say never, but the Submariner does fit on my wrist much nicer. I love the Master Co-Axial's display back, long power reserve, and lower price tag.



joshuagull said:


> Went by the boutique and checked out the 300MC again today along with the PO8500. Also checked out a Rolex SubC date and no date.
> 
> Down to deciding on whether to keep my PO2500 and add a SubC or to move my PO2500 for a PO8500 and add a 300MC.
> 
> The 300MC as a total visual package is definitely beautiful and had the most character.
> 
> PO8500 had the most presence and detail in the dial and the case finishing.
> 
> SubCs were the most understated and the bezel, crown and bracelet action were a cut above the Omegas.
> 
> At 32 years of age it's hard to think of myself as a "Rolex guy" though. What I love about Omega, other than their innovation and willingness to push the envelope, is that I feel like they make a true watch guy's watch--not just something flashy for the masses (where Rolex is a victim of it's success). The 300MC is as much a testament to that as anything. It's a watch I could see buying now at 32 years old and still wearing it proudly at double my age and beyond--just like my Speedy Pro (of course the same could be said for the Submariner too, it has stood the test of time after all, if I could just get past the stigma).


----------



## lecorbusier

Zinzan said:


> Strongly considering this watch, but, like others, have concerns about the PCLs. If I go with Titanium on Titanium, are they a LOT less likely to scratch?
> 
> I may just wear it on straps, but get the bracelet for certain occasions. I always hear that you should usually go with the bracelet option, if possible, because it's a lot cheaper to pick up the leather strap separately than to pick up the bracelet separately. How much does the Omega leather strap go for on it's own? Does anyone have a part number for it?


I have a number of Ti watches from IWC and from the two weeks or so of ownership, the 'grade 5' does live up to its name. It does appear to be more scratch resistant than what I suppose is 'grade 2' on the IWC Ti watches. This said, it is actually not that easy to scratch the SM300: the crystal is sapphire bounded by Liquidmetal ceramic bezel. The only bits of titanium that is exposed (at least on the strap version) is the flank of the case and you would have to injure yourself--touch wood!--to scratch any of these parts because of the geometry. So even if titanium is scratch-able, the geometry of the case in normal use does not lend itself to scratches.

From my understanding, while the SS version with bracelet and the SS with strap is $150 or so MSRP difference, the Ti version with bracelet and the Ti with strap is nearly $1000 or so in MSRP difference. If you worked in the cost of the Barenia calf strap (about $150 or so I heard...) and the cost of the titanium deployant (another $400 or so), it comes up to be the same *(I forget to mention that the Ti bracelet is about $1500 or so). Yet the same parity cannot be said of the SS versions. So I say if you want to get the bracelet for a fly, then SS. If you want the strap, the Ti makes better sense.


----------



## anaplian

joshuagull said:


> For me, it's more of a family thing. Rolex conveys the idea of being spendy if people notice, and while 99% won't, family will when you're around them enough. Coming from a pretty simple background, it would feel awkward to wear a Rolex around family members and have them comment on it. Whereas none of them have a clue what Omega is.


This, absolutely this.


----------



## joshuagull

Glad I'm not the only one anaplian. I just prefer to fly a little more under the radar. Granted few if any would probably notice, but I just can't connect with the brand. It doesn't fit who I am. Same reason I'll likely never drive a Range Rover or Mercedes, or own a Harley motorcycle. They're all nice, and as a car guy/gearhead I'm a huge fan of all of them, but none of them fit my personality at all. I'm much more a Land Rover Discovery II or Cadillac CTS-V kind of guy, or a clean Triumph Bonneville T100 if I'm going to ride. And I like it that way.


----------



## leighton156

Does anybody know what the correct spring bar is for the Seamaster 300MC? I've ordered the oem nato for it and wanted to pick up some spare spring bars just for peace of mind. I've looked on ofrei.com but couldn't match up any that would fit it? Just wondering if anybody on here has purchased any. Many thanks Leighton

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

I don't think I'm a Rolex guy, either. I think they're great watches, but they are a status symbol, which I don't need.

A Rolex guy wants others to see their watch, and think "expensive." Or maybe "Success." My brother is a salesman, so I can understand his desire to own a Rolex, especially when he can earn one as a sales incentive.

I'm not in sales, and I'm not a lawyer or an executive, so I don't really need or want to wear a watch as a status symbol. No one really comments on my watches, but if they did, I'd want them to think, "that's really nice" or "that's a beautiful watch", not "that's really expensive."


----------



## thestrapguy

leighton156 said:


> Does anybody know what the correct spring bar is for the Seamaster 300MC? I've ordered the oem nato for it and wanted to pick up some spare spring bars just for peace of mind. I've looked on ofrei.com but couldn't match up any that would fit it? Just wondering if anybody on here has purchased any. Many thanks Leighton
> 
> Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


i bought a pair from Ofrei. its just the 21mm. Looks exactly the same as the original.


----------



## thestrapguy

Zinzan said:


> I don't think I'm a Rolex guy, either. I think they're great watches, but they are a status symbol, which I don't need.
> 
> A Rolex guy wants others to see their watch, and think "expensive." Or maybe "Success." My brother is a salesman, so I can understand his desire to own a Rolex, especially when he can earn one as a sales incentive.
> 
> I'm not in sales, and I'm not a lawyer or an executive, so I don't really need or want to wear a watch as a status symbol. No one really comments on my watches, but if they did, I'd want them to think, "that's really nice" or "that's a beautiful watch", not "that's really expensive."


Don't quite agree on the Rolex guy wanting to see their watches part. LOL I'm a Rolex guy, love them for their reliability, easy to service (my part of the world). Where I come from, Rolex is like a common brand. you can see it everywhere. PP or Rm is the Grail watch.

I would buy any watch I like and enjoy wearing it, don't give a damn about what others think at all!


----------



## Zinzan

I think where you live and the circles you are in play a part. I work in IT in an office environment. Rolexes are still head-turners here, and invite comments about their expense. 

On the other hand, all of my wife's aunts and uncles in Malaysia wear Rolex. It is common there... but it is still a status symbol.


----------



## dawiz

joshuagull said:


> Glad I'm not the only one anaplian. I just prefer to fly a little more under the radar. Granted few if any would probably notice, but I just can't connect with the brand. It doesn't fit who I am.


Don't worry - it soon will. It always does 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Zinzan said:


> A Rolex guy wants others to see their watch, and think "expensive." Or maybe "Success." My brother is a salesman, so I can understand his desire to own a Rolex, especially when he can earn one as a sales incentive.


Sorry, but now you're just repeating stuff you've read elsewhere.

I wear Rolex because:

1. I like their watch design
2. They're built like a tank - every single one of them. They're very robust watches.
3. They all have high water-resistance ratings, even dressier options like the Datejust
4. They're, in general, more accurate than most other brands
5. Rolex has servicing times that are half of what Omega offers (5-6 weeks vs 10-12 weeks)
6. I don't have to baby them because I know that even if I badly mess up a Rolex, it'll be returned to me looking like new after a service.
7. They offer value retention that's unmatched by pretty much any brand out there.

I fail to see how a 5600$ 300mc is less of a 'status symbol' than a 6000$ Rolex Explorer I.

With Omega's recent price hike, they're equally expensive as Rolex. The '57 costs over 8 grand here - for the same price I can get a Submariner.

If you want to fly under the radar, you don't buy Omega. You buy Hamilton or Tissot.

Anyway: back on topic: still looking for a NIB 300mc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Anyway: back on topic: still looking for a NIB 300mc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you are on the hunt again?


----------



## Zinzan

I'm not just repeating what I've read, but I probably did generalize. When I said "a Rolex guy", I did not mean all Rolex owners. 

Especially not those on this forum. I think ALL of the reasons you gave above for why you wear Rolex are awesome. But most Rolex wearers I know don't buy them for those reasons, except maybe #1 and #7. 

A $5600 Omega flies under the radar moreso than a Rolex, at least in my work environment and social circle. Most people I meet would have no idea that it's nearly that expensive. They might think it is priced about like a Tag you can pick up at Costco. So, it's not nearly the status symbol of a Rolex.

Look, I really have nothing against Rolex owners. I think they are great watches. I'm just saying that I wouldn't feel comfortable with the attention it would get, and I would not get the same attention with an Omega, unless I run into someone that knows something about watches and would appreciate it for the right reasons. 

Speaking of the Omega, any of ya'll have the Omega leather strap with deployant for this watch? Thoughts?


----------



## thestrapguy

Zinzan said:


> I'm not just repeating what I've read, but I probably did generalize. When I said "a Rolex guy", I did not mean all Rolex owners.
> 
> Especially not those on this forum. I think ALL of the reasons you gave above for why you wear Rolex are awesome. But most Rolex wearers I know don't buy them for those reasons, except maybe #1 and #7.
> 
> A $5600 Omega flies under the radar moreso than a Rolex, at least in my work environment and social circle. Most people I meet would have no idea that it's nearly that expensive. They might think it is priced about like a Tag you can pick up at Costco. So, it's not nearly the status symbol of a Rolex.
> 
> Look, I really have nothing against Rolex owners. I think they are great watches. I'm just saying that I wouldn't feel comfortable with the attention it would get, and I would not get the same attention with an Omega, unless I run into someone that knows something about watches and would appreciate it for the right reasons.
> 
> Speaking of the Omega, any of ya'll have the Omega leather strap with deployant for this watch? Thoughts?


scroll backwards. There are a few pics with the original strap and deployment


----------



## leighton156

thestrapguy said:


> i bought a pair from Ofrei. its just the 21mm. Looks exactly the same as the original.


Thanks that's great. I was only looking on the Omega spring bar page. So I'll just buy these "Swiss Made 1.8 mm Thick Double Flange 21 mm Spring Bar"?

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## thestrapguy

leighton156 said:


> Thanks that's great. I was only looking on the Omega spring bar page. So I'll just buy these "Swiss Made 1.8 mm Thick Double Flange 21 mm Spring Bar"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


*OME-SPRING-BAR-05 
$3.73 each, 10 or more $2.73 each

This is the one. I'm still using the one that came with the watch. This is a spare.*


----------



## Zinzan

thestrapguy said:


> scroll backwards. There are a few pics with the original strap and deployment


He he. Believe me, I've read this thread forwards and backwards. Realized that no one here liked my Rolex comments, so tried to put it back on topic.

Most everything about this watch has been covered, but did not really see comments on the Omega strap and deployant. Just pictures. I know what they look like, having visited the boutique twice this month.


----------



## leighton156

thestrapguy said:


> *OME-SPRING-BAR-05
> $3.73 each, 10 or more $2.73 each
> 
> This is the one. I'm still using the one that came with the watch. This is a spare.*


Thanks that's a great help, much appreciated

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> So you are on the hunt again?


I'm always on the hunt - but the finances still need to recover...


----------



## sunking555

Hi guys,

got my SM300 about 1,5 months ago and I couldn't be happier with it. In fact, there is no other way to describe it than just saying it's perfect. This is the first watch I've ever seen which I wouldn't change in any way.

Wanted to give my pros and cons list of the watch:

PROS:

Domed sapphire. I've always loved them and this one makes no exception.
Cream-colored indices. Gives the watch a really distinct look and separates it from the too-modern-for-my-liking look of AT and PO.
The subtleness of the dial and especially the Omega-logo. No blingy metallic parts to shine.
White second hand. I love the contrast that is created between it and the indices.
No date on dial. Gives the dial perfect harmony and balance.
Simple typography on the dial. Not too many fonts, which sadly is very common in many watches.
No 'automatic' text on the dial.
The lack of AR coating on the outer side of the sapphire. The gloss is just beautiful together with the bezel and also it prevents the ugly look of a scratched AR.
Perfect case size for my wrist, not too big and not too small, just perfect.
Quick adjustment bracelet. I use it all the time as I've always had the problem of sometimes wanting the bracelet to be a bit loose and sometimes quite snug.
Polished center links. I love the way they make the watch a bit more dressy and also they complement the gloss of the sapphire and bezel nicely.
The angular look of the case. I've always disliked to roundness of the PO case and bracelet.
The hour-hand quick adjustment for time zones. Just perfect when you travel.
The contrast of the vintage-look front and the modern state-of-the-art look of the back.
Anti-magnetic and accurate movement. I really love knowing that the movement is pretty much the best there is on the market in this price range. My watch has been accurate to +2 seconds during this 1,5 month period.

CONS:

Has completely killed my interest in any other watches. I've sold my whole collection of after getting this and for the first time ever, I don't have any watches that I would even consider buying. So essentially, it has killed my watch hobby


----------



## dawiz

Zinzan said:


> I'm not just repeating what I've read, but I probably did generalize. When I said "a Rolex guy", I did not mean all Rolex owners.
> 
> Especially not those on this forum. I think ALL of the reasons you gave above for why you wear Rolex are awesome. But most Rolex wearers I know don't buy them for those reasons, except maybe #1 and #7.


That could be true - there are certain circles (like the banking scene in Zurich) where you need to have a Rolex to "belong". 
I'm a bit worried about Omega's recent price policy - their co-ax offerings are really in the same price-category as Rolex - perhaps deservedly so, as the movements are really top-notch, but nevertheless: I believe the image or Omega as a good bang for the buck company is breaking down and people will view them the same as Rolex.


----------



## dawiz

sunking555 said:


> Has completely killed my interest in any other watches. I've sold my whole collection of after getting this and for the first time ever, I don't have any watches that I would even consider buying. So essentially, it has killed my watch hobby


You should write a letter of complaint to Omega


----------



## sunking555

dawiz said:


> You should write a letter of complaint to Omega


Sorry, I wasn't exactly honest. I'm dreaming of the Sedna Gold version of the SM300


----------



## dawiz

sunking555 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't exactly honest. I'm dreaming of the Sedna Gold version of the SM300


you should include that in the letter of complaint - perhaps they'll give you a discount


----------



## Horoticus

sunking555 said:


> Hi guys, got my SM300 about 1,5 months ago and I couldn't be happier with it.









:-!


----------



## sunking555

Sorry, my very intention was to include a photo in the post. Well, here's one I like:


----------



## leighton156

I forgot the wrist shot before joining the club! Like many on here the longer you own this watch the more you like it! I've owed a rolex 5513, rolex sea dweller, speedmaster etc. I think this is the best one I've purchased, I'll never sell it. Be nice to pass it down to my son in later life. I did get the bracelet fully brushed polished, just my taste. The Spectre Nato is on order as well, be nice to change from bracelet now and again.

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyblue12

I hope you enjoy these pictures of my new Ti and my AT and Tresor. Sorry the Ti Seamaster is a second fast.


----------



## Zinzan

Love the dial on the new Tresors.


----------



## Horoticus

skyblue12 said:


> I hope you enjoy these pictures of my new Ti and my AT and Tresor.


Nice trifecta skyblue! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## om3ga_fan

A few pics for no reason 




































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## skyblue12

A couple of pictures comparing the weight of my Ti to a 38.5 Aqua terra. I'm not sure but I think the steel version weighs 160 grams. I've set a email to Omega asking this question. But the Ti certainly feels light on the wrist.


----------



## snakeinthegear

om3ga_fan said:


> A few pics for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Love the added touch of listening to Goldfinger too.


----------



## skyblue12

The Sun has come out here in UK. She's looking gorgeous today.


----------



## demollo

skyblue12 your Omega looks like brand new, no scratches on the PLC links. Beautiful piece. Cograts !


----------



## Macram

sunking555 said:


> Sorry, my very intention was to include a photo in the post. Well, here's one I like:
> 
> View attachment 5067657


 Great photo!


----------



## skyblue12

Hello Demollo.Thanks, it's brand new yesterday. I daren't wear it. I just look at it.


----------



## Morrisdog

Hi skyblue. Mine says hello!!

I changed it to a leather strap for now..


----------



## skyblue12

Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 5078994
> 
> 
> Hi skyblue. Mine says hello!!
> 
> I changed it to a leather strap for now..


Hello down there. What strap have you put on it? Did you change yourself? I got a quote yesterday for the Brown Omega Strap ref (032cuz003765) of £69.20 and the clasp (94521839)of £348.98. £418.78 to kit it out. I might wait till Christmas for that. I bet yours feels as light as a Feather?


----------



## Morrisdog

I went with the Bas and Lokes straps.. Great selection and they do 21mm straps. I just went with the pin/buckle as I prefer being able to easily loosen the watch when required.

It is lite and fun to wear.. But to be honest I still like it on the bracelet the best as you can do those microadjustments. It also feels more balanced to me on the bracelet. Its the only watch I seem to be wearing these days so I like to change things up with the straps.

If you are considering the strap option then check out the bas and lokes site. They are a bit pricey but produce a great and supremely comfortable strap. I think mine is the Dakota blue strap. I am thinking about getting anorther from them.. Just not too sure if I go brown or try something a little different like a olive green.. Decisions decisions....

It's not too hard to change yourself with the spring bar tool. But be careful and perhaps tape the exposed metal around where you need to place the spring bar tool. Your AD might also be able to teach you. Also YouTube is a good source of info.


----------



## Zinzan

skyblue12 said:


> Hello down there. What strap have you put on it? Did you change yourself? I got a quote yesterday for the Brown Omega Strap ref (032cuz003765) of £69.20 and the clasp (94521839)of £348.98. £418.78 to kit it out. I might wait till Christmas for that. I bet yours feels as light as a Feather?


Ah, thanks for the part numbers (asked a few days ago). How about getting the strap now with a regular buckle, and treating yourself with the deployant clasp at Christmas?


----------



## skyblue12

Zinzan said:


> Ah, thanks for the part numbers (asked a few days ago). How about getting the strap now with a regular buckle, and treating yourself with the deployant clasp at Christmas?


Hi Zinzan. These are the part numbers the lady in the AD, who phoned to inquire gave me when I asked her about getting the leather strap and the Ti Deployment Clasp for me, when I picked up my new SM300 Ti yesterday. I presume they are correct. I seriously at the moment daren't wear it as it mint.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## lecorbusier

Joining the Ti crowd. 
Parts number: 
Barenia Tan Calf: CUZ003765
Ti Deployant: 94521839
The entire watch is lightweight; and it is the only watch I wear these days.


----------



## Gasiorx

Hey guys! Love your pics, I think this is the best diving watch that is currently on the market. I am considering buying it in SS version on bracelet but i have few questions before I go to the boutique again this week to try it on. 

Does any of you have 6.75 wrist and could post his pictures? I've heard that because of straight lugs it doesn't fit nicely on small wrists but during my first time trying it I thought i fitted similarly to SMP (I've owned SMP for last 8 years and it fitted perfectly, however PO is to thick for me). 

Also my budget doesn't allow me to buy watch for this money from AD and I am considering buying one from jomashop(they have the best price), I've read ambiguous opinions about them and generally grey market dealers. From what I understand I shouldn't be worried about authenticity but rather the repairing the watch if something goes wrong? Any of you guys bought their watch from grey market or second hands and have some experience?

My last question is regarding the bracelet. Personally I am not a big fan of polished centre links (too "bling" for me and I rather stay under the radar) and If I will buy the watch I will definitely get them brushed. Would any of you recommend a trusted jeweller to do that in NYC area?


----------



## om3ga_fan

I have 7" wrists. Fits perfectly.




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## thestrapguy

Gasiorx said:


> Hey guys! Love your pics, I think this is the best diving watch that is currently on the market. I am considering buying it in SS version on bracelet but i have few questions before I go to the boutique again this week to try it on.
> 
> Does any of you have 6.75 wrist and could post his pictures? I've heard that because of straight lugs it doesn't fit nicely on small wrists but during my first time trying it I thought i fitted similarly to SMP (I've owned SMP for last 8 years and it fitted perfectly, however PO is to thick for me).
> 
> Also my budget doesn't allow me to buy watch for this money from AD and I am considering buying one from jomashop(they have the best price), I've read ambiguous opinions about them and generally grey market dealers. From what I understand I shouldn't be worried about authenticity but rather the repairing the watch if something goes wrong? Any of you guys bought their watch from grey market or second hands and have some experience?
> 
> My last question is regarding the bracelet. Personally I am not a big fan of polished centre links (too "bling" for me and I rather stay under the radar) and If I will buy the watch I will definitely get them brushed. Would any of you recommend a trusted jeweller to do that in NYC area?


I have 6.5 wrist....


----------



## omegarider

Has anyone seen M? What's our next assignment? :-d

By the way, for those who are interested in the Omega recommended spring bars for this NATO (031ZSZ002053 / 21-22 mm) on 21 mm lug width, it is the 068ST2209. I was at the Omega Service Center and saw the information table myself.


----------



## om3ga_fan

valel46 said:


> Has anyone seen M? What's our next assignment? :-d
> 
> View attachment 5107882


Very nice!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## omegarider

Gasiorx said:


> Hey guys! Love your pics, I think this is the best diving watch that is currently on the market. I am considering buying it in SS version on bracelet but i have few questions before I go to the boutique again this week to try it on.
> 
> Does any of you have 6.75 wrist and could post his pictures? I've heard that because of straight lugs it doesn't fit nicely on small wrists but during my first time trying it I thought i fitted similarly to SMP (I've owned SMP for last 8 years and it fitted perfectly, however PO is to thick for me).
> 
> Also my budget doesn't allow me to buy watch for this money from AD and I am considering buying one from jomashop(they have the best price), I've read ambiguous opinions about them and generally grey market dealers. From what I understand I shouldn't be worried about authenticity but rather the repairing the watch if something goes wrong? Any of you guys bought their watch from grey market or second hands and have some experience?
> 
> My last question is regarding the bracelet. Personally I am not a big fan of polished centre links (too "bling" for me and I rather stay under the radar) and If I will buy the watch I will definitely get them brushed. Would any of you recommend a trusted jeweller to do that in NYC area?


6.75 wrist on bracelet, you won't regret it, it's very comfortable. This is another reason why I went for this over the AT 8500 15,000 Gauss (41.5 mm), it wears smaller than the AT even though the lugs are straight. If you look at the photo with the NATO strap above, all the extra full links are removed and I use only one half-link on the 12 o'clock side. Using this setting I do not need to use the micro-adjuster on the clasp. Another option that I tried is to remove even the final half-link and use the micro-adjuster, but this way I had to extend it to the third click and I didn't like the look of the extended clasp.

I actually like to wear my watches tight above the wrist bones, so if you like to wear your watches loose, then you will need to add another half-link or use the micro-adjuster.


----------



## ripper

valel46 said:


> Has anyone seen M? What's our next assignment? :-d
> 
> By the way, for those who are interested in the Omega recommended spring bars for this NATO (031ZSZ002053 / 21-22 mm) on 21 mm lug width, it is the 068ST2209. I was at the Omega Service Center and saw the information table myself.


This is this same strap that is on Spectre edition? What 's the exact size? 22mm?


----------



## thestrapguy

ripper said:


> This is this same strap that is on Spectre edition? What 's the exact size? 22mm?


The exact size is 21.5mm


----------



## omegarider

ripper said:


> This is this same strap that is on Spectre edition? What 's the exact size? 22mm?


The nylon strap should be the same, but according to omegawatches.com... "On the bracelet's strap holder, the 007 gun logo has been engraved". Also, on some of the official photos the strap holders look brushed instead of polished? The 031ZSZ002053 came with polished holders. But this is hard to tell, often we see cases and lugs in photos that look like a brushed finish but it's actually a polished finish. As for the size, according to the Omega Boutique, 031ZSZ002053 has a width of 21.5 mm. I will try to measure it when I get home.


----------



## omegarider

thestrapguy said:


> The exact size is 21.5mm


There you go, I guess I don't need to measure it anymore. :-!


----------



## ripper

Thank you guys!


----------



## Gasiorx

Thank you guys for all pictures I'm going tomorrow for final try and I think its gonna be my next watch


----------



## Morrisdog

Just tried a few synthetic straps. To be honest I am not a fan of any of these. Prefer the leather or the bracelet.





































They were all 22mm and a bit of a struggle to put on compared to the leather strap or the bracelet. I think going for the 21mm straps is definately the way to go but there are not too many fabric type 21mm straps out there


----------



## Morrisdog




----------



## Morrisdog

Sorry for the bad photo.. A perlon strap. 22mm.


----------



## thestrapguy

It's actually very hard to find affordable and nice 21mm straps.......now u know my pain.....


----------



## solesman

I think it looks great on the blue Perlon 



Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 5120770
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo.. A perlon strap. 22mm.


----------



## Cpb1975

Starting to get very tempted on adding a strap to my master 300 not sure on bond nato or brown leather any ideas local omega dealer has said they can change straps for me when needed.


----------



## Morrisdog

Dan.. I agree the perlon is the best of the bunch but is a bit held back because of it's not quite right fit. It's is too large for the watch lugs. Perhaps the 20mm version would be better. I also found it a bit too thin for this watch. All those straps I just tried on are on the cheap side $10 to 30.. So it was just a bit of an experiment for me.

I much prefer my leather strap (bas and lokes) and original bracelet.

I am still on the lookout for a nice fabric style strap. I might try the Miltat brand ones from strapcode. They are available in 21mm.


----------



## Morrisdog

Cpb1975 said:


> Starting to get very tempted on adding a strap to my master 300 not sure on bond nato or brown leather any ideas local omega dealer has said they can change straps for me when needed.


I think leather.. Also try some of the independent strap makers. I personally think the vintage style strap suits these watches better.. You will also save a fair bit going that way . Changing the strap is pretty easy with the spring bar tool. I had some difficulty because I was trying to squeeze the 22mm straps into the 21mm lug space. This was quite difficult with the nylon straps. Easy with perlon.


----------



## jmsrolls

Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 5120770
> 
> Sorry for the bad photo.. A perlon strap. 22mm.


Been wearing a black Perlon like yours on my 300 Mc for several weeks. Yes, it is cheap and not a perfect fit but I have found it to be quite cool and comfortable during these hot and humid summer days.


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> Been wearing a black Perlon like yours on my 300 Mc for several weeks. Yes, it is cheap and not a perfect fit but I have found it to be quite cool and comfortable during these hot and humid summer days.


I've pretty much switched to only wearing the Kobold canvas.


----------



## Morrisdog

jmsrolls said:


> Been wearing a black Perlon like yours on my 300 Mc for several weeks. Yes, it is cheap and not a perfect fit but I have found it to be quite cool and comfortable during these hot and humid summer days.


is yours the watchobsession one? 
don't get me wrong.. I do like it but I think I would like it more if it did not spread over the lugs like mine seems to do. my blue one seems to do this more than the black version. They are cheap and cheerful!


----------



## jmsrolls

Morrisdog said:


> is yours the watchobsession one?
> don't get me wrong.. I do like it but I think I would like it more if it did not spread over the lugs like mine seems to do. my blue one seems to do this more than the black version. They are cheap and cheerful!


Yes, that's where I got mine.

I'm almost tempted to have my watch maker open my lugs up to 22mm.


----------



## solesman

Blue or black? Steel or titanium? Black or blue? Titanium or steel? I cannot choose!!!o|


----------



## Morrisdog

try them both.. I have the Ti and am happy with this. It's light and comfortable. The SS colours are however more versatile when it comes to straps. The black colour scheme is also more classic. 

In my situation comfort was important. I have a thin wrist but I don't like wearing my watches tight. The Ti version allows me to wear it with the watch hanging on my wrist rather than being secured tightly a bit further up. the micro adjustments allow you to do either very easily.


----------



## Zyklon

solesman said:


> Blue or black? Steel or titanium? Black or blue? Titanium or steel? I cannot choose!!!o|


that's my exactly problem as well

black is the classic look
blue is much more unique and at first I like it more, but don't know if in future I will get continue to love it or get tired

black goes pretty well with several strap options
blue has a much more comfortable bracelet because of the weight, and i really love the colour of the titanium, very unique bracelet

both steel and grade 5 titanium have the same scratch resistance, however i did some reading and it seems like the scratches will become darker because of oxidation in the titanium and will show up more on the PCLs, need to confirm it with owners here...

really difficult decision

if the price different was not so high I would easily go for the titanium one.... but its a lot...don't know if its worth it


----------



## skyblue12

solesman said:


> Blue or black? Steel or titanium? Black or blue? Titanium or steel? I cannot choose!!!o|


Go blue!


----------



## JPfeuffer

I'm very tempted to pic one up to compliment my GS Diver. I don't like having similar style or themed watches in the collection but I think they are quite different enough. Going back this weekend to the AD to try it on for a second time


----------



## Morrisdog

I can tell you the scratches on my 8 month old Ti don't go dark. I have mainly fine hairline scratches on the polished bits of the bracelet. They not that noticeable and don't bother me much. The brushed clasp has more noticeable swirls but lucky it's not something one really spends much time looking at. I have mine on a leather strap at the moment but will change back to bracelet to go on a two week holiday. I think the comfort thing is the most important factor. If the SS version is comfortable on your wrist then save the cash and go for it. But I am extremely happy with mine:


----------



## ff25

Inspired by the new Spectre-Version (Which I like, apart from the Zero.) I tried some NATOs on my 300. I even experimented with a concept straight out of Q Branch.


----------



## DocJekl

ff25 said:


> Inspired by the new Spectre-Version (Which I like, apart from the Zero.) I tried some NATOs on my 300. I even experimented with a concept straight out of Q Branch.
> 
> View attachment 5165082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165090


I've got spring-bar adapters for my Apple Watch and tried that double watch NATO trick, but I didn't like resting the Apple sapphire glass on everything. Plus when resting in a natural position with my arm on the table, only the outside edge of the Apple sapphire glass would make contact, and it threw off the balance when resting my arm.


----------



## ff25

larryganz said:


> I've got spring-bar adapters for my Apple Watch and tried that double watch NATO trick, but I didn't like resting the Apple sapphire glass on everything. Plus when resting in a natural position with my arm on the table, only the outside edge of the Apple sapphire glass would make contact, and it threw off the balance when resting my arm.


The way I wear it it works surprisingly well - even at the office when I'm typing. The sapphire glass practically never touches the surface of my desk. Unfortunately the screen doesn't always automatically turn on when I turn my wrist. Notifications are also hit and miss with the strap between watch and skin.


----------



## Azriel1128

View attachment 5170826
View attachment 5170834
View attachment 5170842
Been loving my Omega Seamaster 300 MC Titanium. Will get PCL's as well polished areas of lugs brushed as I'm planning to keep it on bracelet, just love the quick and easy bracelet adjustments


----------



## solesman

I cannot see your photos :-(



Azriel1128 said:


> View attachment 5170826
> View attachment 5170834
> View attachment 5170842
> Been loving my Omega Seamaster 300 MC Titanium. Will get PCL's as well polished areas of lugs brushed as I'm planning to keep it on bracelet, just love the quick and easy bracelet adjustments


----------



## Azriel1128

File might be too big.






Let me retry....


----------



## ripper

Azriel1128 said:


> Will get PCL's as well polished areas of lugs brushed ...


Im very intrested to see how will it look - especially the lugs. Good luck!


----------



## solesman

The blue looks incredible in the group shot!! Beautiful!!


Azriel1128 said:


> File might be too big. Let me retry....
> View attachment 5171458


----------



## Morrisdog

Azriel it will be very interesting to see how it looks brushed. i think it will look ok because the bezel is quite shinny so there will still be that contrast which i think is important. Can you get it polished back if you don't like it?? i don't think i have seen anyone brush the watch itself, only the bracelet.
Please post you pictures when you get it done..

good luck


----------



## Azriel1128

The PCLs seem to be growing on me....will have to think it over again as the more I wear the 300, the more I'm liking how it looks, with the polished and brushed areas and all. Crappy wrist shot but this pic shows how well it wears on the wrist...


----------



## drunken monkey

Has anyone measured the lug hole to lug hole distance?
I'm wondering how much better this will fit me on a strap rather than the stock bracelet.

If anyone can post a pic of the watch without strap/bracelet but with spring bars in, that would be great.


----------



## ff25

drunken monkey said:


> Has anyone measured the lug hole to lug hole distance?
> I'm wondering how much better this will fit me on a strap rather than the stock bracelet.
> 
> If anyone can post a pic of the watch without strap/bracelet but with spring bars in, that would be great.


Voila:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey

Thank you.
They don't look like they're set back more than on a Planet Ocean but straps on the Master300 don't have that look like they're too far out on this one like they do there.

Interesting.
Will have to see about trying this one on leather as i had only looked at them when they were available only on the bracelet.


----------



## ripper

I like that view!


----------



## ripper

drunken monkey said:


> Has anyone measured the lug hole to lug hole distance?
> I'm wondering how much better this will fit me on a strap rather than the stock bracelet.
> 
> If anyone can post a pic of the watch without strap/bracelet but with spring bars in, that would be great.


Here is without spring bar.


----------



## snakeinthegear

Still counts I suppose


----------



## JDB123

Great reading on this thread in past months, and finally taking the plunge. Just placed an order for this beauty:










Will post live photos when it arrives...


----------



## thestrapguy

JDB123 said:


> Great reading on this thread in past months, and finally taking the plunge. Just placed an order for this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post live photos when it arrives...


Congrats!


----------



## Cabaiguan

Can't get enough on the titanium although I'm seriously considering flipping it for the Spectre.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I'm working on my regular ole SS 300MC and for the life of me cannot get the blasted springbars to cooperate!!!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Cabaiguan said:


> Can't get enough on the titanium although I'm seriously considering flipping it for the Spectre.


Gorgeous photo

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Cabaiguan

Zyklon said:


> that's my exactly problem as well
> 
> black is the classic look
> blue is much more unique and at first I like it more, but don't know if in future I will get continue to love it or get tired
> 
> black goes pretty well with several strap options
> blue has a much more comfortable bracelet because of the weight, and i really love the colour of the titanium, very unique bracelet
> 
> both steel and grade 5 titanium have the same scratch resistance, however i did some reading and it seems like the scratches will become darker because of oxidation in the titanium and will show up more on the PCLs, need to confirm it with owners here...
> 
> really difficult decision
> 
> if the price different was not so high I would easily go for the titanium one.... but its a lot...don't know if its worth it


BLUE!


----------



## Cabaiguan

om3ga_fan said:


> Gorgeous photo
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thx.


----------



## JPfeuffer

Going to go through all 70 pages and see if I can stop myself from pulling out my credit card....


----------



## Zinzan

I need to stop looking at the pictures of the Ti Blue. I love the black and wasn't even considering the blue, but then read that Grade 5 Ti might be more scratch resistant. Now the blue has really grown on me, even though I've heard more opinions that the titanium bracelet will not be more scratch resistant. The weight difference is cool, but the price difference is significant.

So just when I think I'm set on my decision, another picture pops up of the Ti Blue, and I'm confused all over again, lol. Oh well, it's a can't go wrong situation, so I'll take my time with it.

-Z


----------



## Horoticus

JPfeuffer said:


> Going to go through all 70 pages and see if I can stop myself from pulling out my credit card....


Don't do it JP - stop yourself, that is...:-!


----------



## solesman

A man sharing the same pain as me!! o|



Zinzan said:


> I need to stop looking at the pictures of the Ti Blue. I love the black and wasn't even considering the blue, but then read that Grade 5 Ti might be more scratch resistant. Now the blue has really grown on me, even though I've heard more opinions that the titanium bracelet will not be more scratch resistant. The weight difference is cool, but the price difference is significant.
> 
> So just when I think I'm set on my decision, another picture pops up of the Ti Blue, and I'm confused all over again, lol. Oh well, it's a can't go wrong situation, so I'll take my time with it.
> 
> -Z


----------



## Cabaiguan

I was in the same boat when deciding between steel and titanium. Besides the weight, the real deciding factor for me was that there are tons of black-dialed, steel watches out there. I have a black Sumo LE and a black Monster. Have also owned Subs and others. At the end of the day, this is a unique watch in my collection that has a different color scheme and uses a material that I don't currently own. I would make the same decision again...unless it's the new Spectre being compared. As I mentioned above, that one is calling me.


----------



## ChuckMiller

90 days, 70 pages, 700 posts!


----------



## lecorbusier

a particularly nice photo just to push Zinzan over the edge...the photographer managed to capture the blue color very well. (image source: watchinghorology.com)


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## om3ga_fan

I may be in the minority but I didn't care for the black/gray NATO on my 300MC. This morning I tried the blackout NATO and, at least to me, it seems a good look. I welcome your thoughts...
































































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Additional photos with PO 2500 XL because...why not...




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## georges zaslavsky

An outstanding model way much nicer than the new sub. Perhaps something to think if I don't buy another vintage el primero


----------



## Lealole

om3ga_fan said:


> I may be in the minority but I didn't care for the black/gray NATO on my 300MC. This morning I tried the blackout NATO and, at least to me, it seems a good look. I welcome your thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


I really like the black nato, checked it our @ the boutique! ( I live really close to one) I think it looks better on the SM300! Even though currently I still have my two piece "bond" blk/gry nato strap on my SM300!! Great choice, I especially like the soft leather underside!


----------



## JDB123

Just took delivery of my Ti today...and I love it just as much as I'd hoped...


















More photos to come...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris975d

Just received the brown leather Omega NATO today. I think that I actually like this one more than the nylon Omega NATOs that I have. This is so nice!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Nightcap









Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

Huge congrats but you aren't helping me! 



JDB123 said:


> Just took delivery of my Ti today...and I love it just as much as I'd hoped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos to come...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

chris975d said:


> Just received the brown leather Omega NATO today. I think that I actually like this one more than the nylon Omega NATOs that I have. This is so nice!


Bet that is incredibly comfortable.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> I may be in the minority but I didn't care for the black/gray NATO on my 300MC. This morning I tried the blackout NATO and, at least to me, it seems a good look. I welcome your thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


No, my vote is for the black/grey NATO.


----------



## DocJekl

chris975d said:


> Just received the brown leather Omega NATO today. I think that I actually like this one more than the nylon Omega NATOs that I have. This is so nice!


Yes, even nicer than the nylon ones.


----------



## JDB123

Day 2 of ownership, and not sick of it yet...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmetwo

Does this number count....









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDB123

solesman said:


> Huge congrats but you aren't helping me!


You're in the wrong place if you're looking for that kind of help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

You're a bad man!! Huge congrats on that gorgeous Blue. More pics are always welcome 



JDB123 said:


> You're in the wrong place if you're looking for that kind of help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Volkmer

Just grabbed one, SS with bracelet. Pic later but I think my subC ND might be getting a lot less wrist time. Great watch in the flesh.


----------



## JDB123

Bob Volkmer said:


> Just grabbed one, SS with bracelet. Pic later but I think my subC ND might be getting a lot less wrist time. Great watch in the flesh.


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyklon

how do you guys feel about the casual wearability of the 300mc? is it too dressy for using with shirt, shorts and sandals on the beach? after all its a dive watch, but even the sales woman on the Omega boutique told me its a watch better suited for wearing with a suite, and I'm such guy who never wear suits, only when somebody is getting married 

Im thinking about getting one, I'm pretty sure if I use isofrane straps it will give it a vintage sports look, but I like wearing with bracelets, the bracelets maybe too dressy

would it be weird to wear the 300mc on bracelet with sports and gym clothes?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Completely versatile. I've had no issues wearing it with suits and then later jeans and a tshirt or shirts and a shirt. I'm wearing mine today with all casual north face attire. Though I do have it on a NATO strap just now. 

It's been my go to for daily business attire - along with my AT. Transitions seamlessly into casual wear. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lealole

Zyklon said:


> how do you guys feel about the casual wearability of the 300mc? is it too dressy for using with shirt, shorts and sandals on the beach? after all its a dive watch, but even the sales woman on the Omega boutique told me its a watch better suited for wearing with a suite, and I'm such guy who never wear suits, only when somebody is getting married
> 
> Im thinking about getting one, I'm pretty sure if I use isofrane straps it will give it a vintage sports look, but I like wearing with bracelets, the bracelets maybe too dressy
> 
> would it be weird to wear the 300mc on bracelet with sports and gym clothes?
> 
> Extremely versatile! I wear everyday to work, no suit but dress wear long sleeve shirt w/tie & slacks, then when i come home or on the weekend its shorts & flip flops or tennis shoes, no problems goes well with everything - have worn everyday since purchased!


----------



## leighton156

When I got the bracelet brushed polished on mine it felt less dress watch, it's all personal choice though. I wear mine to the gym, work, travelling, swimming, going out etc. I hardly ever take it off. Even though it's a very good looking watch, it's also very tough in my opinion. I just give it a quick wash once a week then it's good as new. 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

The 300 MC is probably the most versatile watch I have ever owned. I wear it with t-shirts, shorts, and docksiders during the week and to mass on Saturdays/Sundays. I cannot imagine any circumstances where I would consider wearing it to be inappropriate. 

Plus, most any strap looks good on it.


----------



## jmsrolls

Bob Volkmer said:


> Just grabbed one, SS with bracelet. Pic later but I think my subC ND might be getting a lot less wrist time. Great watch in the flesh.


Without photos, it didn't happen!


----------



## thestrapguy

Some new pics. Unfortunately, the part mounting the buckle has some QC issues.....

BTW, has anyone mounted a Hirsch Aryton or Robby 22mm on the 300 MC? Not too sure about squeezing a 22mm rubber strap. Thanks!


----------



## leighton156

I fitted the isofrane 22mm and it was perfect between the lugs. I ended up returning it as i thought it was too thick for the watch. 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## izegrim

I'm pretty picky about my clothes and the watches that go with them, but this is my go to watch for anything. I've got the SS. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JDB123

Zyklon said:


> how do you guys feel about the casual wearability of the 300mc? is it too dressy for using with shirt, shorts and sandals on the beach? after all its a dive watch, but even the sales woman on the Omega boutique told me its a watch better suited for wearing with a suite, and I'm such guy who never wear suits, only when somebody is getting married
> 
> Im thinking about getting one, I'm pretty sure if I use isofrane straps it will give it a vintage sports look, but I like wearing with bracelets, the bracelets maybe too dressy
> 
> would it be weird to wear the 300mc on bracelet with sports and gym clothes?


I've got the Ti version in the bracelet, bought less than a week ago, and I'm currently on a trip where I've worn it with 1. a suit, 2. business casual, 3. jeans and 4. to the gym.

Felt like it's done well and been appropriate in all circumstances, but this may be the honeymoon phase for me!

I'm sure I'll decide I don't have quite the right watch for one circumstance and that will lead me to my next purchase...


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Lume shot b-)


----------



## ripper

I think it looks great even with distressed hoodie.


----------



## thestrapguy

ripper said:


> I think it looks great even with distressed hoodie.


Looks amazing. What strap is that?


----------



## Zyklon

pretty sure its a Hirsch ACCENT rubber strap

looks very amazing on that watch, really good combination


----------



## delco714

Really enjoying this piece guys. Your pictures are wonderful!


----------



## ripper

Correct, its Hirsh Accent.
Thanks for good words!


----------



## Morrisdog

some action shots!!

i took it on a holiday for two weeks.. lots of beach time, sailing, snorkelling and swimming. I did get some new superficial scratches on the clasp but the bracelet held up pretty well. I really don't think the polished parts are a major practical issue. In my experience it is the brushed clasp which seems to attract most of the scratches.


----------



## mjoranga

Went to my Local OB and now can't stop thinking this Watch... This will be one of my 3 wish list in the near future...


Also equipped with the Push and slide Clasp adjustable which is one of the main attraction for Me...


----------



## om3ga_fan

mjoranga said:


> Went to my Local OB and now can't stop thinking this Watch... This will be one of my 3 wish list in the near future...
> 
> 
> Also equipped with the Push and slide Clasp adjustable which is one of the main attraction for Me...


Looks great on you.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## okumonux

I'm happy to join the club! Pictures will follow soon, I promise!

Might I ask my fellow Seamaster 300 Master owners a question?

Have you noticed that the bezel or the inner metal ring doesn't seem to be perfectly round? If I turn the bezel on my watch the distance between the polished inner metal ring and the bezel seem to vary - making the inner ring look "edgy". I assume that's not a big deal and you can only see it if you take a very close look. What do you think? Is this due to the manufacturing process of the "liquidmetal bezel"?

I agree - this might seem a bit pedantic - we are talking 0,1 to 0,2 mm.


----------



## Betterthere

okumonux said:


> I'm happy to join the club! Pictures will follow soon, I promise!
> 
> Might I ask my fellow Seamaster 300 Master owners a question?
> 
> Have you noticed that the bezel or the inner metal ring doesn't seem to be perfectly round? If I turn the bezel on my watch the distance between the polished inner metal ring and the bezel seem to vary - making the inner ring look "edgy". I assume that's not a big deal and you can only see it if you take a very close look. What do you think? Is this due to the manufacturing process of the "liquidmetal bezel"?
> 
> I agree - this might seem a bit pedantic - we are talking 0,1 to 0,2 mm.


No. Did you measure it?


----------



## okumonux

I assume it's even less than 0,1mm - because I can still slide a sheet of paper throught the gap bezel and the inner ring without it getting stuck. Might also be the spring of the bezel "pushing" it in one direction?


----------



## Dioptric

Just arrived today. Completely agree with Fr. John's sentiments regarding this timepiece. While I will always cherish my Speedy Pro, this has now replaced it as my only go-to watch for any situation.

I have some good comparison shots of the 300M Master co-axial with a Speedmaster Professional, including wrist shots (6.75" wrist) if anyone knows a good discussion thread to put those pics on.

-Dioptric


----------



## leighton156

Congrats, i completely agree its a wear anywhere watch. Fantastic. I'm in the opposite direction to yourself I'm now on the lookout for a Speedmaster Pro, so I'd like to see the pictures if possible on a thread. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dioptric

leighton156 said:


> Congrats, i completely agree its a wear anywhere watch. Fantastic. I'm in the opposite direction to yourself I'm now on the lookout for a Speedmaster Pro, so I'd like to see the pictures if possible on a thread.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Here's a link to a comparison I quickly made:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omeg...essional-comparison-2377978.html#post20250730

-Dioptric


----------



## JP(Canada)

Love at first sight for me. Picked it up while on vacation in Greece. Hasn't left my wrist since mid-august. I left the rest of my collection in the safety deposit box and have had no urge to take them out. Omega hit all my marks with this one. I absolutely love it. I've had more expensive stuff in the collection, but this is arguably the finest watch I've ever owned.


----------



## om3ga_fan

JP(Canada) said:


> Love at first sight for me. Picked it up while on vacation in Greece. Hasn't left my wrist since mid-august. I left the rest of my collection in the safety deposit box and have had no urge to take them out. Omega hit all my marks with this one. I absolutely love it. I've had more expensive stuff in the collection, but this is arguably the finest watch I've ever owned.


Congratulations!! Looks great!!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## typericey

Chiming in with photos of my two tone Sedna that I purchased 18 hours ago! This is my first watch with precious metal and I find it fitting for a guy pushing forty. Mind is racing with pleasant thoughts about this watch, I hope to find the time to write them into a review.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Absolutely stunning 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## typericey

My attempt with a beauty shot with the 10:10 hands, under an overcast sky (less harsh light bouncing off the watch).









Initial thoughts:
1. Love the PCLs! No other way of executing two tone I guess.
2. I like that the second hand of the two tone is not white but also Sedna.
3. Don't see anything wrong with the hour markers. It's a very subtle cream color not like the oversaturated orange in the product shots. I don't think of it as a "fauxtina", rather just "differently colored lume".
4. Like the slightly slower vph of the movement, analogous to having an Audi diesel, a lower rpm doesn't necessarily mean lower performance. 
5. Truth be told, when I was picking this up at the boutique, I also looked at a sapphire Moonwatch and I STRUGGLED in choosing what to get! To borrow a word from Jake B's vocabulary, the SM300 and the moonwatch are both brutal!

Some nitpicking:
1. the plastic protecting the PCLs left some goo, that I had to wash the watch in with mild soap to get it to shine like this.
2. My bezel is a bit misaligned. Decided to live with it though. Not planning on exchanging or having it fixed.

Overall still giddy with bagging my grail, and trying not to think about the three others in my wishlist: a Sea-Dweller 4000 (grail), the sapphire Moonwatch (grail) and an Oris Big Crown ProPilot (nice to have tool watch/beater has 100% brushed case/bracelet)

Btw, did anyone else notice that the sapphire case back is slightly domed?


----------



## solesman

Gorgeous watch there!! I've tried that one on several times but can't decide if I'm ready for some gold in my life yet. I must say that I think Omega have done a nicer job with a two tone than Rolex. The Sedna is a more elegant colour and not so "in your face" Be nice to see that on a plain black OEM NATO 



typericey said:


> My attempt with a beauty shot with the 10:10 hands, under an overcast sky (less harsh light bouncing off the watch).
> 
> View attachment 5416002
> 
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> 1. Love the PCLs! No other way of executing two tone I guess.
> 2. I like that the second hand of the two tone is not white but also Sedna.
> 3. Don't see anything wrong with the hour markers. It's a very subtle cream color not like the oversaturated orange in the product shots. I don't think of it as a "fauxtina", rather just "differently colored lume".
> 4. Like the slightly slower vph of the movement, analogous to having an Audi diesel, a lower rpm doesn't necessarily mean lower performance.
> 5. Truth be told, when I was picking this up at the boutique, I also looked at a sapphire Moonwatch and I STRUGGLED in choosing what to get! To borrow a word from Jake B's vocabulary, the SM300 and the moonwatch are both brutal!
> 
> Some nitpicking:
> 1. the plastic protecting the PCLs left some goo, that I had to wash the watch in with mild soap to get it to shine like this.
> 2. My bezel is a bit misaligned. Decided to live with it though. Not planning on exchanging or having it fixed.
> 
> Overall still giddy with bagging my grail, and trying not to think about the three others in my wishlist: a Sea-Dweller 4000 (grail), the sapphire Moonwatch (grail) and an Oris Big Crown ProPilot (nice to have tool watch/beater has 100% brushed case/bracelet)
> 
> Btw, did anyone else notice that the sapphire case back is slightly domed?


----------



## DocJekl

I have to admit, while the SS and Ti SM300 MC haven't drawn me in enough to buy, the two-tone is more attractive to me. But I'd probably buy a TT Submariner before I bought this, although it would be a harder decision. I did opt for the GSOTM before the TT Sub though...


----------



## anaplian

Gorgeous watch mate. The Sedna gold really enhances the vintage retro vibe of the watch - and somehow gold PCLs look much better than the steel ones (IMO). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfalconeyes

Awesome thread Gentlemen! Gratitude. Picked mine up 2 weeks ago and like many here got a visible scratch on the clasp. Thankfully discouraged from having an ad or jeweler polishing on the brushed steel clasp. I'd did however whilst reading this yesterday pay no mind to the cape cod cloth warnings as I had picked some up to have handy. Little patch and a cue tip but now I'm concerned I altered the finish w the chemical I barely used it at all after quietly settling my mad mind. Looks great but a bit more shiny even from having trace amounts of the cloth liquid on it. Did I Screw up? Actually think the liquid pulled up the finish brightness nicely. Again I didn't polish the whole clasp - just to the 2'o clock position above the engraving where the knick is. And only very slightly. Any comments esp from Fr John! For what it's worth I used Authentic Watches wire transfer option and after 48 hours of stress had a fantastic experience w them. I got the SS model but it had vanished off the site after I wired the money! Last laugh - it was for me.


----------



## jmsrolls

I have found that the best way to restore bracelet finishes is to use the kit available at watchbandrenew.com, I caution against cape cod.


----------



## mfalconeyes

Thank you Fr. John! Been following since you're first post! Helped me make the fantastic decision to make the SM300 my Main Watch. I threw the cape cod out. Just thought it would be less of a challenge for such a small knick as opposes to t15 or scotchbrite. Don't think I did any damage to the brushed stainless? Thank you for replying!


----------



## mfalconeyes

Thank you! Just checked out watchbandrenew - they include cape cod in their kit. Respectfully asking is this for PCL's only? Not at all in your opinion? My concern is that I screw up the clasp even with a extremely minimal localized q- tip testing. I stopped using it almost immediately and washed w mild soap and micro cloth.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## jmsrolls

mfalconeyes said:


> Thank you! Just checked out watchbandrenew - they include cape cod in their kit. Respectfully asking is this for PCL's only? Not at all in your opinion? My concern is that I screw up the clasp even with a extremely minimal localized q- tip testing. I stopped using it almost immediately and washed w mild soap and micro cloth.


Yeah, I noticed that the Cape Cod is included in the full kit but I still would not recommend using one. You can get into trouble too quickly. With the standard set from watchbandrenew, you get micro graded abrasive sheets that allow restoration of any solid watch finish. Yes, the process takes some time and practice to master but the results are worth it.

I have seen too many people try to restore satin surfaces with a Cape Cod trying to take the easy, quick way - very dangerous.


----------



## mfalconeyes

Awesome advice. I've see you're intelligent and mindful replies and clearly you know the best tack! Will stay away. Last question for now from the photo above the clasp hasn't been compromised with the liquid or my extremely brief q-tipping w a 3cm cutting of the cloth? So to conclude not even a wipe down w them? Just read they can alter water resistance and moments via off gassing. Now time to start enjoying this Beauty. Waited over 10 years for it and view it now as a the best alignment with my lifestyle and personal style. One of a kind! Best, Matthew


----------



## typericey

That heartbreaking first clasp scratch at the 2nd day of wearing.


----------



## izegrim

Well, I am beyond the babying stage and use it more and more on a daily basis. To me this watch is expensive and I don't intend to destroy it of course. But I don't care for scratches anymore so I'm thinking: can I use it for outdoor sports, work on my motorcycle, gardening etc.? I will take it off when handling bricks or paint but other than that: would it be able to survive a life of hard use? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## leighton156

I think it definitely can. Obviously hard knocks on ceramic or the crystal could cause damage but I've caught mine a few times and no problem. I work in the middle east so i emailed Omega to ask them about excessive UV Rays on the dial (OCD) 😉 Anyway they came back with the whole dial, painted numbers etc are completely UV resistant as well. So with the movement being very shock resistant its one tough watch in my opinion.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## typericey

Amateur hour macros


----------



## Sustinet

typericey said:


> That heartbreaking first clasp scratch at the 2nd day of wearing.


Got my first deep scratch on my 3rd day. I feel your pain

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

My clasp is full of scratches.. Luckily you really have to look at the clasp all that often. I got my deeper ones climbing out of my pool and sailing on a catamaran launched from a beach. I have no plans of ever selling this watch so I am not too bothered by the scratches but like you all wish they never occurred . However I still plan to continue to 'live' with this watch and just accept what happens. If they really start to bother me I can of course get it re brushed by omega but at this stage I don't really see the point as I seem to accumulate them so easily. It's funny how the polished links have however resisted any deeper scratches. I think the greater friction the brushed surface has in some ways made it more prone to deeper scratches.


----------



## Steppy

Has anyone worn the SM300 with a mesh strap? What size have you used? 20mm or 22mm? Does a 22mm Mesh strap fit?


----------



## Lealole

View attachment 5424890
Nice Aussie in the background!!


----------



## Dave_Lee

So this is my first post. Earlier today I purchased my first Omega, I've been looking for the right watch for a while now but instantly fell in love with the 300. So I pulled the trigger and got it, although I haven't told the wife yet!


----------



## jmsrolls

Dave_Lee said:


> So this is my first post. Earlier today I purchased my first Omega, I've been looking for the right watch for a while now but instantly fell in love with the 300. So I pulled the trigger and got it, although I haven't told the wife yet!


I didn't tell my wife either. My smile gave it away.

Congratulations and welcome to the 300 MC club!


----------



## Zinzan

And I joined the club today (assuming the Spectre LE version counts). 

I'm on vacation in Singapore, and picked up the watch here. With GST refund, I'm pretty happy with the cost, and love having it NOW! 

While I enjoy Bond movies, I am not a huge Bond fanboy. But I bought this edition of the SM 300 for the following reasons--the brushed SS bracelet (which I had the dealer size and attach for me) and the "dual time" bezel. 

I'm fine with the lollipop second hand, but was fine without it. And I'm fine with the goodies included in the LE packaging, though I wouldn't pay much extra for them. I do appreciate the Spectre NATO strap, and am sure I'll put it to use at some point.

BTW, there is a great gallery of pictures on a recent Fratello Watches article, including all the Limited Edition goodies. This gave me the first visual confirmation of the included brushed bracelet. 

But I'm glad the Bond symbolism is subdued on this watch--limited to the bracelet clasp and a strap keeper, plus Spectre written on the caseback. 

I love this watch. And the best part is my wife practically pushed me into buying it. I think we're really in the vacation spirit right now!


----------



## Horoticus

POIDH!!!! :-!

(pics or it didn't happen)


----------



## Zinzan

Just this one for now. Will try to take another with the watch that shows me in Singapore later.










Edit: Terrible smog/haze in Singapore the last couple days, so not able to do anything outside. Just lots of time in restaurants, hotel, and shopping centers.

But here's a quick pic outside of the hotel this morning:










Not mine in the background. ;-)


----------



## Steppy

New arrival, what a watch!!


----------



## JP(Canada)

Congratulations! Wear it in good health! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Congratulations! Wear it in good health! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## JDB123

typericey said:


> That heartbreaking first clasp scratch at the 2nd day of wearing.


Same here...first one was heartbreaking, but now it's starting to look broken in and well loved. AND, still stunning.


----------



## JP(Canada)

JDB123 said:


> Same here...first one was heartbreaking, but now it's starting to look broken in and well loved. AND, still stunning.


I had mine exposed to black sand the second day I owned it. This watch will wear its experiences proudly and with grace.

Polished center links, or brushed, LE or regular version, gold or steel, this watch looks great on anything and with anything. Not to mention the timekeeping is nothing short of remarkable.

Have always liked Seamasters and loved Speedmasters, but this 300MC takes the cake. My favorite watch...ever (and that's saying something....I've had more than my fair share).


----------



## typericey

Congrats to the new owners. I'm digging the Spectre especially the brushed links. Omega is learning to do Bond LEs right.

Still enjoying mine. Love how it it's not in your face blingy. The dial looks "quiet" unlike a Submariner that screams "status symbol!"

Meanwhile some fun with vscocam:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

typericey said:


> Congrats to the new owners. I'm digging the Spectre especially the brushed links. Omega is learning to do Bond LEs right.
> 
> Still enjoying mine. Love how it it's not in your face blingy. The dial looks "quiet" unlike a Submariner that screams "status symbol!"
> 
> Meanwhile some fun with vscocam:
> View attachment 5492705
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a lovely looking version...is it sedna gold or yellow gold?


----------



## typericey

Thanks asad, it's Sedna. The Vscocam filter made it look yellow. 

Come to think of it, I haven't seen a TT yellow in this thread, at the boutique nor in the wild. It's leading me to think Omega made less of those.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

Thank you for your kind message...I have also only seen sednas, and I like it a lot...way out of my price league...but gorgeous...and the yellow was only recently introduced,which may explain less of those...but may be sedna is just better so we see less of yellow  enjoy yours in good health sir.


----------



## Zinzan

If I had bought a version of this watch with PCLs, I would have seriously considered the sedna or yellow gold. Those PCLs might scratch over time, but they'll still be gorgeous.


----------



## lecorbusier

The enthusiasm here is truly infectious! Congrats Zinzan: I also bought mine in Singapore.


----------



## JP(Canada)

another snap, just 'cause...


----------



## Zinzan

Ok, here are some pics from Singapore. Fun place, but haze from Indonesian crop burn offs has been hazardous for any outdoor activity.

Singapore haze:









On the river:









The Merlion:









Enjoying a Singapore Sling:


----------



## dawiz

Zinzan said:


> Ok, here are some pics from Singapore. Fun place, but haze from Indonesian crop burn offs has been hazardous for any outdoor activity.
> 
> Singapore haze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merlion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a Singapore Sling:


Wow, looks stunning! Portably won't be able to afford the special ed, but as far as finances look right now, it'll re-purchase the standard ed at the end of October. Been missing mine like crazy ever since I sold it for my Daytona :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecorbusier

I hope you will have no trouble bringing that Sceptre box out of customs--with the numbered lock and all! And do wear a mask if you are out. The air is noxious.


----------



## Zinzan

Lol, was just packing and thinking of that. I'm thinking I will carry it on. Have to do the gst refund thing, anyway, but I'm told I can just wear the watch, and don't have to show the whole package. 

But I was worried about the bracelet tool--so will stick that in an inconspicuous toothbrush case and bury it in an interior side pocket.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## keevin777

Hi Guys, just stumbled on this thread. I'm on the look out at getting a watch. My eyes are on the ROLEX submariner or the OMEGA Seamaster 300 Spectre LE. Read many review and comparisons.
Price wise they are almost in the same league (well where I live anyway - Abu Dhabi). I'm wondering where the best place would be to get a watch. I currently have access to 3 countries UAE, Malaysia or Australia. So far i'm leaning towards the OMEGA because it is a limited edition... so it should hold it's value?


----------



## keevin777

Currently the price in the UAE is AED25400, Australia $8875... not sure about Malaysia yet. If there is anybody in Malaysia who knows the price there?


----------



## Baz44

Joined the club yesterday!

Cheers 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## pfurey

Best part about the sm300 is the accuracy. My old one was withing 5 seconds a MONTH. Crazy, right?


----------



## pfurey

Also the movement is straight up beautiful


----------



## Morrisdog

yes the accuracy is fantastic..

I have had mine since Jan this year and its has varied between loosing 15 secs to 5 secs each month. The month when it lost 15 secs was when i took it on a two week holiday. It got a bit of a workout then with lots of out door activities. Since being back in Melbourne it has now reverted to its -5secs per month. I check my accuracy on the 20th of each month by comparing it to my mobile phone time so i don't really know what its daily variation is.. I also tend to sleep with my watch on.. Since buying the watch it has never been allowed to fully unwind.


----------



## Lealole

Dave_Lee said:


> So this is my first post. Earlier today I purchased my first Omega, I've been looking for the right watch for a while now but instantly fell in love with the 300. So I pulled the trigger and got it, although I haven't told the wife yet!
> 
> View attachment 5473721
> View attachment 5473729
> View attachment 5473737


So did you tell the wife yet?? Do tell! Welcome to the club! Stare at it in good health~


----------



## Zinzan

Bought my Spectre 5 days ago and synced to atomic time that evening. It is now running... Almost 3 seconds fast.


----------



## omegarider

Lealole said:


> So did you tell the wife yet?? Do tell! Welcome to the club! Stare at it in good health~


If we don't hear from him in 2 more days, then the answer is yes. :-d


----------



## omegarider

Zinzan said:


> Bought my Spectre 5 days ago and synced to atomic time that evening. It is now running... Almost 3 seconds fast.


It's normal to run faster, better be early than failing a mission. :-d


----------



## Morrisdog

I recieved this new strap in post today.. My second from bas and lokes. I punched the holes in this one myself so it fits perfectly on my wrist. It's a dark olive green suede.. I thought I might just experiment a bit when I bought this and am very happy with my choice.


----------



## Morrisdog

I recieved this new strap in post today.. My second from bas and lokes. I punched the holes in this one myself so it fits perfectly on my wrist. It's a dark olive green suede.. I thought I might just experiment a bit when I bought this and am very happy with my choice.
View attachment 5532514

View attachment 5532522


----------



## Morrisdog

This is my other one


----------



## azonic225

Hello all, I was hoping someone could help me. I am thinking on getting a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial in black or a SMPc 300M. I was wounding could someone post the Lug to Lug distance and also the total height of the watch?


----------



## dawiz

azonic225 said:


> Hello all, I was hoping someone could help me. I am thinking on getting a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial in black or a SMPc 300M. I was wounding could someone post the Lug to Lug distance and also the total height of the watch?


I don't have the watch anymore (although I will eventually buy it again), but if you're worried about wrist size: don't be. I have 6.5" wrists and mine wore absolutely great. The watch is tall on paper put doesn't look tall on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Lug width for the SM300 is 21mm and the SMP 20mm no idea of heights other than SM is thicker than SMP

I hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## azonic225

Thanks My wrist is around 6.5. Baz44 thanks for the lug width but I am wounding about the lug to Lug so the end of one lug measured to the end of the other lug on the exact opposite side of the case


----------



## Morrisdog

The SM 300 dimensions are 48mm lug to lug and 41 mm wide. It's 15mm thick. on the wrist it does not feel all that tall. I think these are reasonable modest numbers for a diver.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

My brand new 300 says hello


----------



## EPmac

CellestinoHernendes said:


> My brand new 300 says hello
> 
> View attachment 5545514


Nice! Enjoy your Spectre! I tried this on at the boutique and it's very nice. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dawiz

EPmac said:


> Nice! Enjoy your Spectre! I tried this on at the boutique and it's very nice. Congrats and enjoy!


Still not sold on the lollipop hand :-/ love the bezel, though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

EPmac said:


> Nice! Enjoy your Spectre! I tried this on at the boutique and it's very nice. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you for your kind comments, I certainly will!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes

dawiz said:


> Still not sold on the lollipop hand :-/ love the bezel, though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way the bezel looks under light is amazing the liquid metal has an almost silver/grey appearance, for me it just works spectacularly alongside the matte dial!


----------



## leighton156

Perfect 👌 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegarider

CellestinoHernendes said:


> My brand new 300 says hello


I see the wait is finally over, congrats!


----------



## leighton156

valel46 said:


> I see the wait is finally over, congrats!












I'm still jealous of the Spectre edition. Start saving i think!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegarider

leighton156 said:


> I'm still jealous of the Spectre edition. Start saving i think!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I've always been a Speedmaster fan and didn't have much interest in the Seamasters or diver watches until I tried the 300 MC in person. Both standard and Spectre editions are nice in their own ways.


----------



## leighton156

Yeah your right, at the end of the day its the details, both superb watches. I'd never sell mine to fund the Spectre, but being a huge Bond fan its tough! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Lee

valel46 said:


> If we don't hear from him in 2 more days, then the answer is yes. :-d


Ha, don't worry I'm still alive. I have now told the wife about my new watch and she was surprisingly ok about it, although she is now expecting an expensive holiday for her birthday in December.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Zinzan

22mm?


----------



## Steppy

Zinzan said:


> 22mm?


Yes


----------



## om3ga_fan

Random daytime lume shot because why not...









Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Horoticus

Back 'atcha. 😃


----------



## typericey

Only have one decent lume shot which I already posted here a couple weeks back,

Here's another half decent one salvaged from the recycle bin:








TGIF!


----------



## solesman

typericey said:


> Only have one decent lume shot which I already posted here a couple weeks back,
> 
> Here's another half decent one salvaged from the recycle bin:
> View attachment 5616618
> 
> 
> TGIF!


Beautiful!


----------



## leighton156

Superb, fantastic looking watch. Congrats 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch4Victor

Add me in!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Watch4Victor said:


> Add me in!
> View attachment 5623865


LOL - great shot and congrats!! Amazing watch....

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Watch4Victor

om3ga_fan said:


> LOL - great shot and congrats!! Amazing watch....
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks! I love every seconds of it!


----------



## Zinzan

I'm gonna test my power reserve this weekend. Fully charged, I resynced it and put it away at 9:25 PM tonight (Friday). Should still be running when I get up on Monday morning, right?


----------



## Watch4Victor

Zinzan said:


> I'm gonna test my power reserve this weekend. Fully charged, I resynced it and put it away at 9:25 PM tonight (Friday). Should still be running when I get up on Monday morning, right?


How do you power reserve?


----------



## omegarider

Watch4Victor said:


> How do you power reserve?


Unscrew the crown and wind it, but I'm not sure how many turns it takes to fully wound the 8400 movement though.


----------



## snakeinthegear

It's high time I add some more up to date pics of my precious


----------



## Zinzan

Watch4Victor said:


> How do you power reserve?





valel46 said:


> Unscrew the crown and wind it, but I'm not sure how many turns it takes to fully wound the 8400 movement though.


I've been wearing this watch every day since I bought it over two weeks ago, including 14 hours before taking it off last night. I assume it's pretty close to fully wound.

I took it off and put it in the Spectre box at 9:25 Friday night. I'll wake up Monday morning around 6:30 and put it on. Given the specs of a 60 hour power reserve, I'm hopeful it will still be running!


----------



## Morrisdog

Mine has been good for 48 hours.. I have not pushed it to the sixty our mark as yet.


----------



## solesman

Always enjoy a photo of that blue beauty Morris 



Morrisdog said:


> Mine has been good for 48 hours.. I have not pushed it to the sixty our mark as yet.


----------



## ripper

Can anyone please post a picture of Spectre editon on its bracelet?
Thanks!


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Zinzan

ripper said:


> Can anyone please post a picture of Spectre editon on its bracelet?
> Thanks!


I posted some in this thread just a couple weeks back here and here.


----------



## Lakris

Put in my order yesterday (SS), should be arriving Friday. Really excited, my first "high-end" watch  Thanks (and damn you all) for the inspiring posts and wrist-shots!


----------



## Zinzan

*Happy with the Power Reserve!*



Zinzan said:


> I've been wearing this watch every day since I bought it over two weeks ago, including 14 hours before taking it off last night. I assume it's pretty close to fully wound.
> 
> I took it off and put it in the Spectre box at 9:25 Friday night. I'll wake up Monday morning around 6:30 and put it on. Given the specs of a 60 hour power reserve, I'm hopeful it will still be running!


Was still running at 6:30 AM today. Had to run to airport, so left it in the box until I got home. Just took it out of the box, 61.81 hours later, and it is still running and 2 seconds fast*!

Awesome. I could keep testing the Power Reserve, but I've had it off my rest for too long and have missed it. 

*Note: It was still perfectly in sync around the 42 hour mark, so may be less accurate when less fully wound.


----------



## raxraxcity

*Re: Happy with the Power Reserve!*

Got my seamaster master co-axial recently, amazing watch!

Here it is next to my sapphire sandwich  Sorry for bad quality pic, lighting isn't too great.

http://i.imgur.com/YImvM5J.jpg


----------



## dawiz

These things are selling like hotcakes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

dawiz said:


> These things are selling like hotcakes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've definitely noticed an uptick in owners

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Bindroid

dawiz said:


> These things are selling like hotcakes...Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much so that I noticed an online grey market seller has raised their pricing ! It was 35% off prior to the release of Spectre, but now it's only 26% off.


----------



## dawiz

Bindroid said:


> So much so that I noticed an online grey market seller has raised their pricing ! It was 35% off prior to the release of Spectre, but now it's only 26% off.


True - I've also noticed that grey market prices have gone up to 4300 Euro from around 4000. Not good for me, as I'll be trying to find one when my bonus comes in in November 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> True - I've also noticed that grey market prices have gone up to 4300 Euro from around 4000. Not good for me, as I'll be trying to find one when my bonus comes in in November
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait and buy it when you come to the US


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Wait and buy it when you come to the US


Not sure when that's going to happen - I have an 18-month old daughter who hates anything that moves. 10-hour flights aren't on the horizon for her yet (well, I'm more worried about the other plane passengers than about her 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

I had my eyes on one regular steel version in a duty free store in Seoul and in twenty days it's gone and I don't know.when they'll get next


----------



## mikekilo725

Starting to look at the 300 MC and wanted to know if any members has both a Planet Ocean 2500D and the 300MC and wanted know how different the lume colors are. To clarify, in some pictures, the 300 has a bluish tint, while others are greenish. Thanks


----------



## om3ga_fan

mikekilo725 said:


> Starting to look at the 300 MC and wanted to know if any members has both a Planet Ocean 2500D and the 300MC and wanted know how different the lume colors are. To clarify, in some pictures, the 300 has a bluish tint, while others are greenish. Thanks


I have both. The 2500 is an all white lume. The 300MC is two colors - like the 8500 PO. The look is also dramatically different.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## mikekilo725

K thanks. Shucks, guess I have to pay a visit to my closet AD, the trials I put myself through


----------



## magnetmandan

Sure thought I'd replied to this thread months ago with some pics but I guess not.....better late than never?














































One of the longest kept (and worn) watches in my stable.

Love this timepiece!!

:-Dan


----------



## joshuagull

mikekilo725 said:


> Starting to look at the 300 MC and wanted to know if any members has both a Planet Ocean 2500D and the 300MC and wanted know how different the lume colors are. To clarify, in some pictures, the 300 has a bluish tint, while others are greenish. Thanks


PO2500 is all white uncharged and bright green charged. 300MC is off white/yellow uncharged and two tone cool ice blue charged except for the light green minute hand and bezel pip. Actual brightness of lume is excellent on both and world class by any watch's standard.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Watch4Victor

The 300 MC has two colors??


----------



## Watch4Victor

Steppy said:


> View attachment 5676122
> View attachment 5676138


I like the strap! Is it orignial?


----------



## Steppy

Watch4Victor said:


> I like the strap! Is it orignial?


Its Omega 20mm Mesh.

Its slightly smaller than the 21mm lugs, you could use 22mm mesh but you'd have to cut a couple of bits off at the lugs


----------



## Steppy




----------



## solesman

So today I visited the Omega boutique on Oxford Street opposite Selfridges. My intention was to try and choose an SM300 With the view to picking one up on my birthday in a couple of weeks.

Naturally the store was advertising the Spectre version with one piece on bracelet and one on NATO strap as well as Bond theme songs playing non stop. First stop was to try out the Spectre. In person the logo doesn't look anywhere near as large but still without the "12" on the dial it looks unbalanced to me. The lollipop second hand really is perfect though. Really really like it. 
The brushed bracelet really looks good and on NATO it feels so comfy too.

On bracelet.










On NATO.










Next up was the regular steel version. I shan't bore you all with photos. It's a beauty, nice weight etc, will look great on a NATO or pretty much any other strap for that matter. Hmmmmm.....but......

The blue Ti version.....

On bracelet.










It's light, beautiful blue, different in a good way. Would compliment my POLMLE and SubC ND. But......would I tire of the blue? What about OEM NATO options? Brown leather perhaps? Not really me? Then....eureka!!!! I looked in the display case and they had the new Good Planet titanium AT. Not the 3 hand 38.5mm guys. Sorry. It was the 43mm GMT version. I remembered that it has 21mm lugs the same as the SM300 and after a five minute wait this was bestowed upon me. It's the gorgeous cordura nylon strap with contrast white stitching with a Ti deployant clasp. I think it's pretty much a winner but I also wonder about getting the DSOTM black cordura and putting that on the regular steel version. Some pics and then guys please give your opinions on what I should get remembering I have the POLMLE and SubC ND.

Black or Blue???


----------



## watchmetwo

The titan with the blue cordura.....but the white stitching feels disturbing..


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

watchmetwo said:


> The titan with the blue cordura.....but the white stitching feels disturbing..
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


It does match the second hand though...


----------



## watchmetwo

solesman said:


> It does match the second hand though...


Well I think that this matching can't be seen easily. Therefor it doesn' t reach my eyes

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Morrisdog

I like that blue cordura strap. I have the Ti SM 300 and currently have it on a vintage style leather strap. I think I might go down to my boutique to see if they can source one!








I also have a blue leather strap.









I would still get it with the Ti bracelet which is both comfortable and much more versatile in the summer. Especially if your lifestyle involves some water sports or just the beach!!


----------



## Lealole

t's light, beautiful blue, different in a good way. Would compliment my POLMLE and SubC ND. But......would I tire of the blue? What about OEM NATO options? Brown leather perhaps? Not really me? Then....eureka!!!! I looked in the display case and they had the new Good Planet titanium AT. Not the 3 hand 38.5mm guys. Sorry. It was the 43mm GMT version. I remembered that it has 21mm lugs the same as the SM300 and after a five minute wait this was bestowed upon me. It's the gorgeous cordura nylon strap with contrast white stitching with a Ti deployant clasp. I think it's pretty much a winner but I also wonder about getting the DSOTM black cordura and putting that on the regular steel version. Some pics and then guys please give your opinions on what I should get remembering I have the POLMLE and SubC ND.

Well, if you are looking for the latest technology combined with this stunning reissue then I would go for the black dial! Truer to the original.


----------



## Anelson524

solesman said:


> So today I visited the Omega boutique on Oxford Street opposite Selfridges. My intention was to try and choose an SM300 With the view to picking one up on my birthday in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Naturally the store was advertising the Spectre version with one piece on bracelet and one on NATO strap as well as Bond theme songs playing non stop. First stop was to try out the Spectre. In person the logo doesn't look anywhere near as large but still without the "12" on the dial it looks unbalanced to me. The lollipop second hand really is perfect though. Really really like it.
> The brushed bracelet really looks good and on NATO it feels so comfy too.
> 
> On bracelet.
> 
> On NATO.
> 
> Next up was the regular steel version. I shan't bore you all with photos. It's a beauty, nice weight etc, will look great on a NATO or pretty much any other strap for that matter. Hmmmmm.....but......
> 
> The blue Ti version.....
> 
> On bracelet.
> 
> It's light, beautiful blue, different in a good way. Would compliment my POLMLE and SubC ND. But......would I tire of the blue? What about OEM NATO options? Brown leather perhaps? Not really me? Then....eureka!!!! I looked in the display case and they had the new Good Planet titanium AT. Not the 3 hand 38.5mm guys. Sorry. It was the 43mm GMT version. I remembered that it has 21mm lugs the same as the SM300 and after a five minute wait this was bestowed upon me. It's the gorgeous cordura nylon strap with contrast white stitching with a Ti deployant clasp. I think it's pretty much a winner but I also wonder about getting the DSOTM black cordura and putting that on the regular steel version. Some pics and then guys please give your opinions on what I should get remembering I have the POLMLE and SubC ND.
> 
> Black or Blue???


very nice!


----------



## Lakris

Is it the 22mm? Easy to install or did you have to "cram" a bit?


----------



## Lakris

ripper said:


> Correct, its Hirsh Accent.
> Thanks for good words!


Forgot the quote.. Is it 22mm?


----------



## ripper

Lakris said:


> Forgot the quote.. Is it 22mm?


Yes it is.


----------



## Lakris

Thanks! Love the look of it. 
Here are some obligatory photos of my precious. Cool new box Omega is supplying. Well heavy and has new car smell.


----------



## Lealole

Lakris said:


> Thanks! Love the look of it.
> Here are some obligatory photos of my precious. Cool new box Omega is supplying. Well heavy and has new car smell.


Did you purchase from a boutique?? I bought mine from AD & just got the red non wood box! Love the wooden box!!!


----------



## Lakris

Lealole said:


> Did you purchase from a boutique?? I bought mine from AD & just got the red non wood box! Love the wooden box!!!


Yeah, bought it at an AD, Omega switched out the box out a month back or so. The watchmaker was sooo exited to show me this box, he was getting pretty tired of the red one!


----------



## Lealole

Lakris said:


> Yeah, bought it at an AD, Omega switched out the box out a month back or so. The watchmaker was sooo exited to show me this box, he was getting pretty tired of the red one!


Nice!!! I am getting tired of my red box too! The wood box would look real nice in my dresser!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Steppy




----------



## AVC0002

I absolutely love these watches. But personally. I think it should have the date maybe at 4 o'clock or something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

AVC0002 said:


> I absolutely love these watches. But personally. I think it should have the date maybe at 4 o'clock or something like that.


Well, I'm currently in a 'no date' phase, so prefer it just the way it is. Think the dial is perfectly balanced without the date. YMMV.


----------



## Steppy

AVC0002 said:


> I absolutely love these watches. But personally. I think it should have the date maybe at 4 o'clock or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be horrendous


----------



## om3ga_fan

AVC0002 said:


> I absolutely love these watches. But personally. I think it should have the date maybe at 4 o'clock or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To each their own but I personally love it as is; it's perfectly balanced.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lakris

AVC0002 said:


> I absolutely love these watches. But personally. I think it should have the date maybe at 4 o'clock or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it just the way it is (I use the bezel for keeping track of date). No date is true to the original 300


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks very good on that black nato.


----------



## delco714

This watch is so freaking beautiful.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## typericey

Today's wrist shot just for kicks. More than 2 weeks and just +1 second ahead of atomic clock. It is officially more accurate than a regular quartz. Amazing!


----------



## typericey

Double post


----------



## Morrisdog

Mine has also been very accurate. Depends a bit on how you use it. It looses a bit of accuracy if I am very active.. But with my usual routine of going to work and not much exercise then it's very accurate, loosing less than 5 secs per month.


----------



## Lakris

Morrisdog said:


> Looks very good on that black nato.


The nato depicted is a cheap one. Tried the OEM black nato, but it has a leather underlining which builds even more height to the watch, didnt look good in my opinion. Now rocking the Hirsch Accent rubber, love it!


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

Love the Master. All it's missing on the ATs is the date window.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Just received my first Omega NATO strap today.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ace_Of_Spades said:


> Just received my first Omega NATO strap today.


That's hot - I like it. I tried the all black but switched back to the SS bracelet after a few days.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Morrisdog

I've got mine on the omega NATO as well. To be honest I have mixed feelings about it. It is comfortable and looks cool but It makes the watch sit a little too tall for my liking, the lugs seem to be too far from my wrist. However I will keep it as it's going to save my bracelet quite a few scratches when I take this watch on holidays to the beach / coast. My bracelet clasp unfortunately did notch up a few scratches during my last holiday. Sand can be a bit of a killer on clasps! It also seems to be a better option if you wear the watch over a wetsuit when diving. So I think I will use it as it was intended.. For action stuff!!


----------



## Merv

One thing I find interesting about this watch, and the new Spectre 300MC, is the amount of owners that take the bracelet off and put it on a Nato or leather strap. I'm not questioning that from an aesthetic viewpoint, as in most cases these straps look pretty darn good. 

What I find interesting is how we've repeatedly heard complaints over the years about Omega's lack of adjustable bracelets, yet when they introduce one, the usefulness of that feature barely gets a mention on the forum anymore and so many guys aren't even interested in using the bracelet. Not a criticism of anyone, just an interesting observation imo.


----------



## ff25

The 300 looks very good in the movie - and on the wrist.


----------



## Betterthere

Merv said:


> One thing I find interesting about this watch, and the new Spectre 300MC, is the amount of owners that take the bracelet off and put it on a Nato or leather strap. I'm not questioning that from an aesthetic viewpoint, as in most cases these straps look pretty darn good.
> 
> What I find interesting is how we've repeatedly heard complaints over the years about Omega's lack of adjustable bracelets, yet when they introduce one, the usefulness of that feature barely gets a mention on the forum anymore and so many guys aren't even interested in using the bracelet. Not a criticism of anyone, just an interesting observation imo.


Good observation. It is the best bracelet by far I have owned on an Omega (or most any watch). I have worn Omegas for > 25 years and only on bracelets. 
But the odd thing for me on the SM300MC is that when I put it on the bracelet it just seems heavy and bulky. Part of this is my age, just do not have the muscle mass I once had to carry it as well. I was going to sell mine until I switched it to a Kobold canvas. From time to time, I switch it back to the bracelet, wear it a day and then back to canvas for another week. So that's my experience.


----------



## Morrisdog

Merv said:


> One thing I find interesting about this watch, and the new Spectre 300MC, is the amount of owners that take the bracelet off and put it on a Nato or leather strap. I'm not questioning that from an aesthetic viewpoint, as in most cases these straps look pretty darn good.
> 
> What I find interesting is how we've repeatedly heard complaints over the years about Omega's lack of adjustable bracelets, yet when they introduce one, the usefulness of that feature barely gets a mention on the forum anymore and so many guys aren't even interested in using the bracelet. Not a criticism of anyone, just an interesting observation imo.


Merv the issue for me is the clasp scratches. Every time I see a new one it does hurt a little. I don't really wear too many other watches so I tend to wear this all the time. I suppose I will eventually get used to these scratches !. I actually find the bracelet very comfortable and good looking. My brother thinks I am crazy swapping it out of the bracelet. He has been thinking about getting a bracelet for his PO for years..


----------



## Morrisdog

Merv said:


> One thing I find interesting about this watch, and the new Spectre 300MC, is the amount of owners that take the bracelet off and put it on a Nato or leather strap. I'm not questioning that from an aesthetic viewpoint, as in most cases these straps look pretty darn good.
> 
> What I find interesting is how we've repeatedly heard complaints over the years about Omega's lack of adjustable bracelets, yet when they introduce one, the usefulness of that feature barely gets a mention on the forum anymore and so many guys aren't even interested in using the bracelet. Not a criticism of anyone, just an interesting observation imo.


Merv the issue for me is the clasp scratches. Every time I see a new one it does hurt a little. I don't really wear too many other watches so I tend to wear this all the time. I suppose I will eventually get used to these scratches !. I actually find the bracelet very comfortable and good looking. My brother thinks I am crazy swapping it out of the bracelet. He has been thinking about getting a bracelet for his PO for years..


----------



## solesman

Can we see a shot of the dial with the NATO please Morris?



Morrisdog said:


> I've got mine on the omega NATO as well. To be honest I have mixed feelings about it. It is comfortable and looks cool but It makes the watch sit a little too tall for my liking, the lugs seem to be too far from my wrist. However I will keep it as it's going to save my bracelet quite a few scratches when I take this watch on holidays to the beach / coast. My bracelet clasp unfortunately did notch up a few scratches during my last holiday. Sand can be a bit of a killer on clasps! It also seems to be a better option if you wear the watch over a wetsuit when diving. So I think I will use it as it was intended.. For action stuff!!
> View attachment 5848546


----------



## chris975d

Here mine with a new strap. A rubber NATO! This one is navy blue and is really nice. Very comfortable. Natural rubber too, not silicone or some lower quality material. The feel is great, and the hardware/keepers are very nice as well.










Shots of the rubber NATO and hardware.


----------



## Betterthere

Nice. Where did you purchase?


----------



## chris975d

julywest said:


> Nice. Where did you purchase?


Here. There is only a 22mm option, but it fits the 21mm lugs of the 300 easily.

https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps?custom_strap_material=2731


----------



## Morrisdog

Just finnished a round of golf!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 5855370
> 
> 
> Just finnished a round of golf!!


Very nice Morris! Did you win?


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> Very nice Morris! Did you win?


I came second today!! (I only played with one other guy)..

I had to go to the driving range after to try and redeem myself. Hit the ball well there. Golf can be bloody frustrating!

I can also tell you that the NATO does nothing for my golf swing.


----------



## Baz44

Rocking my SM300 it a real wrist hogger these days

Cheers 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripper

chris975d said:


> Here mine with a new strap. A rubber NATO! This one is navy blue and is really nice. Very comfortable. Natural rubber too, not silicone or some lower quality material. The feel is great, and the hardware/keepers are very nice as well.
> 
> Shots of the rubber NATO and hardware.


Thanks for posting. This Bonetto Cinturini are great in quality.

Can I ask for more pics on SM300master?
Does it add much to the thickness?


----------



## solesman

Baz44 said:


> Rocking my SM300 it a real wrist hogger these days
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Baz,

I was going to PM you but could you give us all your thoughts on the Spectre? I'm seriously considering getting one next week.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Baz44

solesman said:


> Hey Baz,
> 
> I was going to PM you but could you give us all your thoughts on the Spectre? I'm seriously considering getting one next week.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan

The SM300 grew on me over the last year, I am very much in the PO club (I own 3). I love my 42mm 2500 is my first and only love all others are compared to it.

That said the SM300 non LE was a nice watch that grew on me (the Speedy had the same issue and once I bought one I was smitten). But I am not a fan of PCLs they will eventually scratch and that spoils the effect for me - I am definitely a brushed metal man because I can fix marks on that myself with no dramas. So I thought about the non LE version and eventually discounted it for this reason and no date window.

But then they brought out the SM300 SPECTRE edition and I was instantly hooked. As a military man I have grown up with NATOs so I know what they are about plus the bracelet comes with brushed centre links. I have always been a fan of brushed metal work on NATOs (no reflection for obvious tactical reasons). The changes to the face are an improvement to me and the bezel was the only ? (but I am a divers man so I have used a divers bezel to time all sorts of things worst case I can swap it out if I wanted too) but I could forgive that small issue.

On the wrist the NATO is thicker than standard issue but that's due to the quality of fabric used and no biggy for me. It height is about the same as my PO 2500 or it does not feel as heigh as the 8500 even if it is. Weight, well on a NATO it's nothing at all.

I have bought the LE because for me it's a wearable investment and I do not see myself loosing any money on it. The Bond link is a nice touch. For me it will be a tool watch I will wear on a NATO most of the time because that's were it looks finest (I have plenty of POs on bracelets). It has the vintage pantina that reminds me of my first service issue watch I got back in the eighties (a SM300 with fixed Spring bars if only I had known then what it was before we swapped to CWC) so there is probably a bit of nostalgia there too.

If you get one I doubt you will be disappointed as I say for a watch I discounted for my own reasons (non LE) they fixed all the areas for me so it became a no brainer (especially at the price point I got in duty free)

I hope this helps and Good luck

Cheers 

PS here a shot on the bracelet










Here is a comparison shot all 42mms










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Betterthere

chris975d said:


> Here. There is only a 22mm option, but it fits the 21mm lugs of the 300 easily.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps?custom_strap_material=2731


Thanks.


----------



## Betterthere

My 2 cents unsolicited on the LE vs regular sm300mc: 
I am a fan of the bezel
Prefer non PCLS but that's easy to fix in US
Don't care much for the clasp
Lollipop second hand and regular bout same for me
The removal of the 12 on the dial makes it a no go for me if remove 12 then also 3 6 9 and put 12 on bezel. 

So the question is how do I get the bezel?


----------



## solesman

Hey Baz,

thanks so much for the write up. I too am not a fan of PCL's. I have to say that the LE looks better on the NATO than the regular 300. The lollipop and bezel really give it a military look which I like. I guess its now an "explorer" style piece for want of a better description? It looks good on bracelet but best on NATO. I'll have 3 divers then. PO on rubber, Sub on bracelet and 300 on NATO.

It looks a nice size next to the PO's. I gather they're both 42mm?

I will be heading into London Thursday and will see what I can do. I refuse to pay MSRP so the boutiques are a resounding no sadly. Fingers crossed.



Baz44 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> The SM300 grew on me over the last year, I am very much in the PO club (I own 3). I love my 42mm 2500 is first first and only love all others are compared to it.
> 
> That said the SM300 non LE was a nice watch that grew on me (the Speedy had the same issue and once I bought one I was smitten). But I am not a fan of PCLs they will eventually scratch and that spoils the effect for me - I am definitely a brushed man because I can fix marks on that myself with no dramas. So I thought about the non LE version and eventually discounted it for this reason and no date window.
> 
> But then they brought out the SM300 SPECTRE edition and I was instantly hooked. As a military man I have grown up with NATOs so I know what they are about plus the bracelet comes with brushed centre links. I have always been a fan of brushed metal work on NATOs (no reflection for obvious tactical reasons). The changes to the face are an improvement to me and the bezel was the only ? (but I am a divers man so I have used a divers bezel to time all sorts of things worst case I can swap it out if I wanted too) but I could forgive that small issue.
> 
> On the wrist the NATO is thicker than standard issue but that's due to the quality of fabric used and no biggy for me. It height is about the same as my PO 2500 or it does not feel as heigh as the 8500 even if it is. Weight, well on a NATO it's nothing at all.
> 
> I have bought the LE because for me it's a wearable investment and I do not see myself loosing any money on it. The Bond link is a nice touch. For me it will be a tool watch I will wear on a NATO most of the time because that's were it looks finest (I have plenty of POs on bracelets). It has the vintage pantina that reminds me of my first service issue watch I got back in the eighties (a SM300 with fixed Spring bars if only I had known then what it was before we swapped to CWC) so there is probably a bit of nostalgia there too.
> 
> If you get one I doubt you will be disappointed as I say for a watch I discounted for my own reasons (non LE) they fixed all the areas for me so it became a no brainer (especially at the price point I got in duty free)
> 
> I hope this helps and Good luck
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS here a shot on the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

solesman said:


> Hey Baz,
> 
> thanks so much for the write up. I too am not a fan of PCL's. have to say that the LE looks better on the NATO than the regular 300. The lollipop and bezel really give it a military look which I like. I guess its now an "explorer" style piece for want of a better description? It looks good on bracelet but best on NATO. I'll 3 divers then. PO on rubber, Sub on bracelet and 300 on NATO.
> 
> It looks a nice size next to the PO's. I gather they're both 42mm?
> 
> I will be heading into London Thursday and will see what I can do. I refuse to pay MSRP so the boutiques are a resounding no sadly. Fingers crossed.


Dan

Yes sorry should have said all my watches are 42mm. Sounds like you will have the perfect set and a foot in all camps - which is pretty cool 

Good luck

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Baz44

julywest said:


> View attachment 5861578


I think the SM300 (either variety) will look good on a black strap compliments the bezel really well. I think the fact that Bond wears it in Black and Grey is a throw back to the old black and white TV's when everyone thought the NATO on his Rolex was the same colours

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## thestrapguy

Was away for a while guys. Crazy about old watches at the moment. But just picked up a Cosmic 2000 for a premium. Here's what I picked up the last 2 months lol.


----------



## Virgilv

Late to the SM 300 MC party - now I see what all of the fuss is about. The bracelet wears fantastic. Looks and wears good on Omega Barennia too!


----------



## manman

great watch


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## usfpaul82

I have really been considering this watch, but I have small 6.5" wrists and just not sure I can pull it off. Really wish there was one local I could try on. Any small wrist owners around?


----------



## typericey

usfpaul82 said:


> I have really been considering this watch, but I have small 6.5" wrists and just not sure I can pull it off. Really wish there was one local I could try on. Any small wrist owners around?


I'm LESS than 6.5" and here's an in flight photo. I used to be OC about size but now I just don't care and try to enjoy the watches I like.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lakris

usfpaul82 said:


> I have really been considering this watch, but I have small 6.5" wrists and just not sure I can pull it off. Really wish there was one local I could try on. Any small wrist owners around?


I have about 6,7" wrists and I'm really happy with the size of this watch. It wears a bit wider with the bracelet.


----------



## EPmac

usfpaul82 said:


> I have really been considering this watch, but I have small 6.5" wrists and just not sure I can pull it off. Really wish there was one local I could try on. Any small wrist owners around?


I recently picked up the steel-on-steel version. Love this watch! My wrists are 6.5" and it's not a problem. I don't like wearing large watches because they look ridiculous on me. A Speedmaster Pro is even a little too big for me, and I can't touch the 9300 Speedy. But the 300 Master Co-Axial wears great. For all the talk about the straight lugs being too long and over-hanging wrists, I found this to be a non-issue on my small wrist. The watch, lug-to-lug, is only slightly longer than my 2500 AT with 39mm case. Thickness is another story, though. It's definitely a thicker watch for me, but not overly so. It still fits under most of my shirt cuffs with ease. A PO is too thick for me, but the 300 MC is fine. The bracelet is very nice and very comfortable, but I don't plan on keeping it on the bracelet all of the time. I will also pick up the leather strap and Nato at some point.


----------



## Pack12

Hello everyone, first post here and thought it would fitting to make it in this thread since I was pushed over the edge on this watch and pulled the trigger. I'm looking to swap out the bracelet for a NATO but I can't find the exact size I would need. I've seen that the lugs are spaced 21mm apart but that it would fit a 22mm strap, is that somehow correct?


----------



## Morrisdog

Pack12 said:


> Hello everyone, first post here and thought it would fitting to make it in this thread since I was pushed over the edge on this watch and pulled the trigger. I'm looking to swap out the bracelet for a NATO but I can't find the exact size I would need. I've seen that the lugs are spaced 21mm apart but that it would fit a 22mm strap, is that somehow correct?


You can fit the 22mm NATO but a 21mm one will be better. There are 21mm options out there.. Crown and buckle + strapcode both have 21mm straps. With leather check out bas and lokes.. The latter is my favourite. I also have the omega NATO which is also available in 21mm.








That's mine on a 21 mm bas and Lokes band (olive green)
Take care


----------



## om3ga_fan

My OEM 22mm's fit fine but 21 would be ideal. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Watch4Victor




----------



## Morrisdog

sorry double post (not too sure how it posted twice and hour apart)
Take care


----------



## Zinzan

Merv said:


> One thing I find interesting about this watch, and the new Spectre 300MC, is the amount of owners that take the bracelet off and put it on a Nato or leather strap. I'm not questioning that from an aesthetic viewpoint, as in most cases these straps look pretty darn good.
> 
> What I find interesting is how we've repeatedly heard complaints over the years about Omega's lack of adjustable bracelets, yet when they introduce one, the usefulness of that feature barely gets a mention on the forum anymore and so many guys aren't even interested in using the bracelet. Not a criticism of anyone, just an interesting observation imo.


Well, the Spectre version actually comes on the NATO. I'm new to NATOs, so I had the AD install and size the bracelet for me and I wore it that way for the first 5 weeks. The micro-adjust clasp is cool, but I haven't actually needed to adjust it.

I put the NATO on this week in the run up to the movie release. Did it myself, and noticed as I started that the AD must have nicked a lug during the bracelet install. Just a small scratch, but reminded me to be extra careful. I taped up the lugs before doing my swap.

I like the NATO, but I'm more of a bracelet guy. I'll put the bracelet back on a week or so after seeing the movie. I may just take it to my local boutique, as I understand putting the bracelet on may be more difficult than it was taking it off.


----------



## Betterthere

Zinzan said:


> Well, the Spectre version actually comes on the NATO. I'm new to NATOs, so I had the AD install and size the bracelet for me and I wore it that way for the first 5 weeks. The micro-adjust clasp is cool, but I haven't actually needed to adjust it.
> 
> I put the NATO on this week in the run up to the movie release. Did it myself, and noticed as I started that the AD must have nicked a lug during the bracelet install. Just a small scratch, but reminded me to be extra careful. I taped up the lugs before doing my swap.
> 
> I like the NATO, but I'm more of a bracelet guy. I'll put the bracelet back on a week or so after seeing the movie. I may just take it to my local boutique, as I understand putting the bracelet on may be more difficult than it was taking it off.


Actually putting bracelet back on is very easy. Easier than most.


----------



## chris975d

julywest said:


> Actually putting bracelet back on is very easy. Easier than most.


Yes, this bracelet is extremely easy to remove/install compared to other brands. Try installing a Tudor or Rolex, to give you an appreciation of how easy these endlinks/springboard almost "fall" into place.


----------



## Zinzan

julywest said:


> Actually putting bracelet back on is very easy. Easier than most.


How do you hold the one end of the springbar when compressing the first end? I saw someone mention they did this by pressing it down against the lug?


----------



## Betterthere

Zinzan said:


> How do you hold the one end of the springbar when compressing the first end? I saw someone mention they did this by pressing it down against the lug?


Yep pretty much what I do. Put bracelet end in place with springbar protruding on both sides. Hold and use lug tool to nudge 1 end slightly in and then push other side in. This bracelet seems to want to go home.


----------



## chris975d

julywest said:


> Yep pretty much what I do. Put bracelet end in place with springbar protruding on both sides. Hold and use lug tool to nudge 1 end slightly in and then push other side in. This bracelet seems to want to go home.


Pretty much how I do it. You can get one side of the springbar started inside the lug before even using the tool normally, then just use your tool to compress the other side and the bracelet will fall right into place.


----------



## Pack12

Morrisdog said:


> You can fit the 22mm NATO but a 21mm one will be better. There are 21mm options out there.. Crown and buckle + strapcode both have 21mm straps. With leather check out bas and lokes.. The latter is my favourite. I also have the omega NATO which is also available in 21mm.
> View attachment 5900954
> 
> 
> That's mine on a 21 mm bas and Lokes band (olive green)
> Take care


Thanks for the reply and great looking watch and band. I received a 22mm strap today and you are absolutely correct, it fits but it would bother me too much to see the bunching near the lugs. I'll order a few from one of the websites you mentioned, thanks!

On another note, how accurate is everyone's running at? I've only had it for a day but it looks to be about +3s/day. My PO 8500 is at 1s/day which I think is spectacular. Hopefully with a full charge it'll come down a little. Also, my lume is fairly week compared to the PO as well. Is that what others are noticing?


----------



## Zinzan

Pack12 said:


> On another note, how accurate is everyone's running at? I've only had it for a day but it looks to be about +3s/day. My PO 8500 is at 1s/day which I think is spectacular. Hopefully with a full charge it'll come down a little. Also, my lume is fairly week compared to the PO as well. Is that what others are noticing?


I synced mine and datetime stamped it on my phone the other day, let me check...

Synced on 11/01, 10am. So 4 days and 4+ hours later... -5s. Not sure if that's a statistically significant run time though. And I didn't wear it yesterday.


----------



## Lealole

Pack12 said:


> Thanks for the reply and great looking watch and band. I received a 22mm strap today and you are absolutely correct, it fits but it would bother me too much to see the bunching near the lugs. I'll order a few from one of the websites you mentioned, thanks!
> 
> On another note, how accurate is everyone's running at? I've only had it for a day but it looks to be about +3s/day. My PO 8500 is at 1s/day which I think is spectacular. Hopefully with a full charge it'll come down a little. Also, my lume is fairly week compared to the PO as well. Is that what others are noticing?


With regards to the lume, being in the office all day with the office lighting it will glow in a dark room but not that bright. I can charge it with my phone flashlight & it will glow beautifully for about 10- 15 mins in a dark room, then fade in brightness. I will admit I thought it would last brighter longer.


----------



## om3ga_fan

The lume on my PO's and old SMP are all far superior to that of my 300MC. Not really sure why that is; would've expected something on par or better. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## EPmac

om3ga_fan said:


> The lume on my PO's and old SMP are all far superior to that of my 300MC. Not really sure why that is; would've expected something on par or better.


As for the lume, I feel like I haven't really charged mine up yet. In the summer I would be spending more time outside wearing a lot of short sleeved shirts, so any watch would charge up pretty well. My previous Seamaster GMT 50 years would glow like a torch. But the weather is not as nice and I'm mostly wearing long sleeves. Also, I'm in the office way too much. :roll: So I don't think I have been able to really charge it up. However, I will say that with the little charge it does get, the watch is still glowing in the morning when I wake up. It's very dull, but it was also very dull when I went to bed. To me, it seems like the duration of the glow is quite long, but the intensity may not be as high as other dive watches. The 50 years has so much lume material that it would be very strange if it didn't glow like a torch. The 300MC simply has less material to glow.

As for the adjustable bracelet that was mentioned earlier, I'm a huge fan. I sized my bracelet a couple of times to get the fit right. Right now it's perfect, and the adjustable clasp is on the second to last setting. So I can shorten the bracelet by 1 click if needed (like when it actually gets cold around here), or I can let it out 5 clicks when it gets hotter (although that would be way too long).


----------



## Zinzan

Is this lume intensity lesser than other vintage lumes?


----------



## Pack12

EPmac said:


> As for the lume, I feel like I haven't really charged mine up yet. In the summer I would be spending more time outside wearing a lot of short sleeved shirts, so any watch would charge up pretty well. My previous Seamaster GMT 50 years would glow like a torch. But the weather is not as nice and I'm mostly wearing long sleeves. Also, I'm in the office way too much. :roll: So I don't think I have been able to really charge it up. However, I will say that with the little charge it does get, the watch is still glowing in the morning when I wake up. It's very dull, but it was also very dull when I went to bed. To me, it seems like the duration of the glow is quite long, but the intensity may not be as high as other dive watches. The 50 years has so much lume material that it would be very strange if it didn't glow like a torch. The 300MC simply has less material to glow.
> 
> As for the adjustable bracelet that was mentioned earlier, I'm a huge fan. I sized my bracelet a couple of times to get the fit right. Right now it's perfect, and the adjustable clasp is on the second to last setting. So I can shorten the bracelet by 1 click if needed (like when it actually gets cold around here), or I can let it out 5 clicks when it gets hotter (although that would be way too long).


Thanks for all the replies on the lume. Mine is still glowing but dull in the morning, like you said. I took both the PO 8500 and the 300 out into the sun and the PO easily outshines the 300. As for the accuracy, after a full two days of wearing, and synching up a little over 24 hours ago, I'm running at about +.5 sec so I am very happy with that.


----------



## typericey

Anyone seen Spectre? It's our moment guys, go and watch it if you haven't. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmeister321

Lovely Sir


----------



## DocJekl

typericey said:


> Anyone seen Spectre? It's our moment guys, go and watch it if you haven't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm digging the two tone look...


----------



## pk_diver

It's a while I have, finally find the time to shoot a picture. Great great watch, I'm really loving it. |>

I'm liking it everyday more and more. The PCLs are just beautifil, they match the case and I think they're fine. I wonder if white indeces instead of yellowish would have been better, but it's not bad. No worries, it's almost perfect: only thing I don't like are the 21mm lugs, I can't really see a value for the customer having odd measure.


----------



## thestrapguy

Just touched down


----------



## Lealole

pk_diver said:


> It's a while I have, finally find the time to shoot a picture. Great great watch, I'm really loving it. |>
> 
> I'm liking it everyday more and more. The PCLs are just beautifil, they match the case and I think they're fine. I wonder if white indeces instead of yellowish would have been better, but it's not bad. No worries, it's almost perfect: only thing I don't like are the 21mm lugs, I can't really see a value for the customer having odd measure.


 Fabulous pic! I agree the PCLs are stunning..


----------



## thestrapguy

pk_diver said:


> It's a while I have, finally find the time to shoot a picture. Great great watch, I'm really loving it. |>
> 
> I'm liking it everyday more and more. The PCLs are just beautifil, they match the case and I think they're fine. I wonder if white indeces instead of yellowish would have been better, but it's not bad. No worries, it's almost perfect: only thing I don't like are the 21mm lugs, I can't really see a value for the customer having odd measure.


Agree. Everything is perfect, except the 21mm lugs. Now omega has a whole range of 21mm straps waiting for u. Lol


----------



## pk_diver

thestrapguy said:


> Agree. Everything is perfect, except the 21mm lugs. Now omega has a whole range of 21mm straps waiting for u. Lol


I know, had the Omega OEM bond nato, but finally I sold it. Of course it's very well done, but totally uncomfortable, cumbersome on the wrist. It looks nice just on Bond's commercials. I'd love a simple Phoenix nato strap, but those 21mm lugs limit much the choice.


----------



## Watchmeister321

i want this watch ASAP


----------



## dawiz

usfpaul82 said:


> I have really been considering this watch, but I have small 6.5" wrists and just not sure I can pull it off. Really wish there was one local I could try on. Any small wrist owners around?


Don't worry about it - looks great on smaller wrists as well (I also have 6.5" wrists)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Can't WAIT to get one again at the end of this month! Will be going with the standard version, though - I just can't bring myself to like the lollipop hand. Plus I use the 12 o'clock pip for the date, which doesn't seem possible on the Le


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Since yesterday ...


----------



## DIV

dawiz said:


> Plus I use the 12 o'clock pip for the date, which doesn't seem possible on the Le


????....please explain...


----------



## asadtiger

DIV said:


> ????....please explain...


I have known many people to innovate a way to read date on no date watches...two ways I know of are:

1) align rotating bezel pip with the date each date to have the date through the bezel

2) use chrono second hand to stop on the date each date to tell the date, most used on speedy pro


----------



## DIV

Morrisdog said:


> Merv the issue for me is the clasp scratches. Every time I see a new one it does hurt a little. I don't really wear too many other watches so I tend to wear this all the time. I suppose I will eventually get used to these scratches !. ..


I'm getting and closer to deciding to pick up a <hopefully used> non-LE SM300MC, but I too am in the non-PCL camp...I plan to wear it on the steel bracelet as is and when I accumulate enough scratches, I plan to brush the center links myself.


----------



## DIV

asadtiger said:


> I have known many people to innovate a way to read date on no date watches...two ways I know of are:
> 
> 1) align rotating bezel pip with the date each date to have the date through the bezel
> 
> 2) use chrono second hand to stop on the date each date to tell the date, most used on speedy pro


Ah, I see....interesting....although I would never be sure if I turned the bezel on a given day...not sure if that would work for me...


----------



## dawiz

DIV said:


> Ah, I see....interesting....although I would never be sure if I turned the bezel on a given day...not sure if that would work for me...


actually turning the bezel is a prerequisite, obviously  but it does work. Becomes part of the morning ritual very quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakris

:heart_eyes:


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Virgilv

Still bonding but really liking this watch. Trying it on a OEM brown calf and I think it will work!


----------



## Baz44

Lakris said:


> :heart_eyes:


Nice I think this watch goes well with any black strap

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Baz44

Virgilv said:


> Still bonding but really liking this watch. Trying it on a OEM brown calf and I think it will work!


Brown goes well with the vintage pantina I think for the SM300, it looks good

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## exzom

Here is my Seamaster 300 in action  in an little hommage to 007 James Bond.  Hope you have fun!






_*Notice*: For MOBILE devices, please use this link:_
https://www.facebook.com/extreme.scRIPt.crew/videos/vb.315801871809015/969336696455526/?type=2&theater

Greets from germany, Fab


----------



## thestrapguy

I'm inspired by you guys. Back to PCLs lol.


----------



## T3F

PICTURE REQUEST:

Does anybody have a picture of the non-Bond (standard) SM300 on the Bond (grey and black stripes) OMEGA NATO strap?

Thanks!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## chris975d

T3F said:


> PICTURE REQUEST:
> 
> Does anybody have a picture of the non-Bond (standard) SM300 on the Bond (grey and black stripes) OMEGA NATO strap?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Mike123456

exzom said:


> Here is my Seamaster 300 in action  in an little hommage to 007 James Bond.  Hope you have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Notice*: For MOBILE devices, please use this link:_
> https://www.facebook.com/extreme.scRIPt.crew/videos/vb.315801871809015/969336696455526/?type=2&theater
> 
> Greets from germany, Fab


Good production!


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Lakris

Can people who got their bracelets brushed post some pictures in different settings (light, distance and angle)? I mostly use a rubber strap, and thus enjoy the more blingy PCL's for more special occasions. But if it looks awesome brushed I might have to reconsider..!


----------



## EPmac

Lakris said:


> Can people who got their bracelets brushed post some pictures in different settings (light, distance and angle)? I mostly use a rubber strap, and thus enjoy the more blingy PCL's for more special occasions. But if it looks awesome brushed I might have to reconsider..!


I thought I posted this yesterday, but I don't see it. Anyway, I think the PCLs are very nice and really give the watch some serious wrist-presence. I also think the bracelet with PCLs really ties in nicely with the case. All-in-all, the bracelet is excellent. No brushing for me.

BTW, I keep coming back to this thread to see Om3ga_fan's latest pictures - despite the fact that I often have the same watch on my wrist! Love it. Chris975d also posted a great outdoor shot above.


----------



## Betterthere

Lakris said:


> Can people who got their bracelets brushed post some pictures in different settings (light, distance and angle)? I mostly use a rubber strap, and thus enjoy the more blingy PCL's for more special occasions. But if it looks awesome brushed I might have to reconsider..!


Well after months of not brushing....the plan is to get them brushed tomorrow. If I do will post pictures.


----------



## Betterthere

Lakris said:


> Can people who got their bracelets brushed post some pictures in different settings (light, distance and angle)? I mostly use a rubber strap, and thus enjoy the more blingy PCL's for more special occasions. But if it looks awesome brushed I might have to reconsider..!


Well after months of not brushing....the plan is to get them brushed tomorrow. If I do will post pictures.


----------



## germy_wermy

Hello all! Just read through all the pages on this thread as I have the opportunity to get a used but still in good condition SM300 for what I consider to be a alright price for me. 

Just wondering if there is anything that I can and/or need to look out for to determine the authenticity of the watch? 

It's probably a long shot but a pictorial guide (everyone loves moar pictures of the SM300 right) would be much appreciated! 

Cheers and thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

When shopping for this watch and googling images, I stumbled upon a replica watch forum. There are some very convincing fakes out there (at least per online images), so be careful. I've never handled a fake Omega, but a fake would probably "feel" like a fake in your hand. I did check out my brother in law's fake Panerai, and you could tell just by holding it. 

Visually, what I saw from the fake forum was that the fakes did not have polished crown heads, did not have a polished bezel base under the coin edge, and the print on the case back tended to wear away after a few months. The movement through the display case back has small diffs, but is pretty convincing. I don't know if newer versions of the fakes still have these tells or not. 

If buying online, obvious best bet is to buy from a trusted seller.


----------



## EPmac

Some of the pictures of fakes that I've seen show a watch that is disturbingly good, but with a few tells. One in particular seems to be the orientation of the movement itself. You can tell by looking at the orientation of the winding barrels with respect to the crown. Both pictures below are borrowed, as I'm not wearing mine today. In the first picture, which is fake, Barrel 1 is closer to the crown than it is in the real one below. Also, the serial number is engraved facing inward on the fake. I believe the serial number on a real one is facing outward. And the material designation (like "Stainless Steel") should be engraved on the opposite lug (obscured in the fake picture), also facing outward if my memory is correct.


----------



## okumonux

I posted this in another forum a few weeks ago. It might be helpful for some members here as well;

Short summary on how to spot a fake Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial:

- the crown on the fake is brushed and not polished as on the gen. CAUTION; I've already seen fakes with brushed crowns. Nevertheless, the Omega symbol on the crown was bigger than the one on the gen. 
- the metal between the case and the bezel is brushed on the fake and not polished as on the gen
- the serial number on the lug is upside down compared to the gen
- the serial number on the case appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 88510199
- the serial number on the movement appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 85243048
- serial number on case and movement don't mach (contrary to the gen obviously)
- the link next to the end link (on both sides) is engraved with the ref. number of the bracelet "STZ001145" (for the steel bracelet) on the gen, not so on the fake
- there is no Omega engraving + again the ref. nr. of the bracelet engraved on the bottom side of the clasp-mechanism (where the little pin is) on the fake as contrary to the gen. CAUTION! - I've seen fakes where the clasp showed some sort of engravement.
- there is no "stainless steal" engraving on the 7 o'clock lug on the fake compared to the gen
- the movement in the fake is a Myota 8215 which is supposed to look like a 8400 - but of course, it doesn't. (the calibre is put into a steel case which looks like a 8400) The most noticeable differenc; the Myota has its balance wheel on the 7 to 8 o'clock position compared to the balance wheel on the 8400 which is on the 6 o'clock position. The balance wheel on the 8400 is black due to its use of silicon and not "gold" as on the Myota. Again CAUTION; it seems as if some producers of fakes now use Eta 7750 calibers. 
- the lume on the fake isn't correct - its all blue, including the bezel pearl. On the original the lume on the minute hand and on the pearl is greenish. (Some say that the fake-factories improved on that point, but I haven't seen a correct fake yet).
- on the fake, the inner metal ring (the ring between the bezel and the crystal) isn't flush with the bezel - it "pops out" a bit so that there is a "gap" between the ring and bezel.

As the manufacturers of fake watches are constantly "improving" their products the above mentioned tells might change!

Cheers,

okumonux


----------



## Zinzan

Wow, awesome observations of differences. So, it seems easy enough to spot the differences if you know what to look out for, but keep in mind the counterfeiters may release updated versions of their fakes.


----------



## Betterthere

Ok got pcls brushed. My watchmaker did in 15 minutes no charge.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Zinzan

@julywest, looks good. How do you like it?

I think the PCLs look really good on this watch, but I went with the Spectre and the brushed bracelet because I didn't know if I could live easily with the inevitable scratched PCLs. Still, I almost pulled the trigger on the standard version of the watch, and I had decided NOT to get them brushed immediately. Figured I would wear it as is and could always get the brushing done later. I guess that's basically what you did.

Awesome that it didn't take long, and didn't cost anything!


----------



## germy_wermy

Thanks so much for all the advice! I've gotten some pictures from the extremely nice gentleman who is selling the watch.

The serial numbers on the case, movement and cards match up.




























He has done authentication at the local Omega Service Centre and has offered a full refund if my authentication at the Omega Service Centre doesn't check out.

Here are more pictures.














































I am pretty confident that I will be a proud owner of a SM300 soon but any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Zinzan said:


> @julywest, looks good. How do you like it?
> 
> I think the PCLs look really good on this watch, but I went with the Spectre and the brushed bracelet because I didn't know if I could live easily with the inevitable scratched PCLs. Still, I almost pulled the trigger on the standard version of the watch, and I had decided NOT to get them brushed immediately. Figured I would wear it as is and could always get the brushing done later. I guess that's basically what you did.
> 
> Awesome that it didn't take long, and didn't cost anything!


thx. I bought back in June and wore on bracelet for couple of months then switched to canvas. Put the bracelet on from time to time but as the PCLs scratched up nicely I liked it less and less. So decided it was time. I now believe it looks better so I am now in the brushed camp. The center link is so wide that whatever they are is essentially what the bracelet is also.


----------



## Baz44

julywest said:


> thx. I bought back in June and wore on bracelet for couple of months then switched to canvas. Put the bracelet on from time to time but as the PCLs scratched up nicely I liked it less and less. So decided it was time. I now believe it looks better so I am now in the brushed camp. The center link is so wide that whatever they are is essentially what the bracelet is also.


I think Omega must have cottoned onto this that brushed was best. That's why the SPECTRE version was issued without PcL's not that many owners will user them preferring the screen accurate NATO instead but the thought was there. Funny thing is I may swap out the 007 clasp to preserve it so will end up with the same configuration as you but from the opposite side

Funny old world

Cheers 

The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Betterthere

Baz44 said:


> I think Omega must have cottoned onto this that brushed was best. That's why the SPECTRE version was issued without PcL's not that many owners will user them preferring the screen accurate NATO instead but the thought was there. Funny thing is I may swap out the 007 clasp to preserve it so will end up with the same configuration as you but from the opposite side
> 
> Funny old world
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


Yes I think you are right. It's hard to imagine Bond wearing a bracelet that would reflect sun like a signal.


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> Yes I think you are right. It's hard to imagine Bond wearing a bracelet that would reflect sun like a signal.


He wore the AT twice in the movie. With polished center links.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> He wore the AT twice in the movie. With polished center links.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks for spoiling that for me.


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> He wore the AT twice in the movie. With polished center links.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks for spoiling that for me.


----------



## Morrisdog

germy_wermy said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice! I've gotten some pictures from the extremely nice gentleman who is selling the watch.
> 
> The serial numbers on the case, movement and cards match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has done authentication at the local Omega Service Centre and has offered a full refund if my authentication at the Omega Service Centre doesn't check out.
> 
> Here are more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty confident that I will be a proud owner of a SM300 soon but any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am no expert but it looks real to me. The movement looks like the real deal..

GOOD luck


----------



## asadtiger

Looks real to me, but I do suggest checking from watchmaker if you have doubt.


----------



## okumonux

Looks good to me as well. The only thing I'm not quite sure about is the box - don't get me wrong, It might be a genuine Omega Box - but the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial was delivered with the red box until a month or two ago. Nowadays it is the delivered in a bright wooden box. Check the link;http://uhrforum.de/attachments/1131117d1434639740-neue-omega-holzbox-ab-august-proxy-1.jpeg


----------



## pk_diver

okumonux said:


> Looks good to me as well. The only thing I'm not quite sure about is the box - don't get me wrong, It might be a genuine Omega Box - but the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial was delivered with the red box until a month or two ago. Nowadays it is the delivered in a bright wooden box. Check the link;http://uhrforum.de/attachments/1131117d1434639740-neue-omega-holzbox-ab-august-proxy-1.jpeg


+1 Watch ok and box original but usually the SM300MCA came with the standard red letherette box (and now the new box as said above). By the way that dark wooden box was a more "prestigious" model, so it may have been a special attention for the buyer. Check you have all the spare links if same had been removed by previous owner.


----------



## Zinzan

@germy_wermy, I think you're good to go.


----------



## germy_wermy

@pk_diver So does that mean I got a little special something?  The dark red wooden box is pretty nice! 

Thanks all for your help! Special shoutout to @Archer for his non-public help! 

Hopefully pics will follow soon. Pretty pleased with my new toy. ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## pk_diver

germy_wermy said:


> @pk_diver So does that mean I got a little special something?  The dark red wooden box is pretty nice!


It's a possible interpretation!


----------



## Morrisdog

okumonux said:


> Looks good to me as well. The only thing I'm not quite sure about is the box - don't get me wrong, It might be a genuine Omega Box - but the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial was delivered with the red box until a month or two ago. Nowadays it is the delivered in a bright wooden box. Check the link;http://uhrforum.de/attachments/1131117d1434639740-neue-omega-holzbox-ab-august-proxy-1.jpeg


Mine was also delivered to the Swatch group service centre in that same type of box. This was in January this year. It was a nice surprise!


----------



## Rob11966

Hi Folks,

I have just put a deposit on a new Seamaster Master Co-axial. I am going to pick it up this Friday. For those of you following my other thread, I ended up buying through the local Omega Boutique rather than an AD. These watches seem to be a little scarce around Sydney right now and the AD that had one in stock was absolutely unwilling to budge on price. In the end it was a no-brainer to buy from the Boutique, which is within walking distance from home. So far I have found the service outstanding and I am happy that if I have any problems, bracelet adjust issues etc, that I can just walk up and get it sorted. 

I will post pictures in the near future, but in the meantime I have two questions that someone may be able to help with.

1. I read about the recent box change - do they all now come in a wooden box or does 'old' stock still come with the red one? It's not too important but I thought someone might know.
2. Does anyone know if the lume varies between individual watches? I am presuming all the lume has good QC but are some just brighter than others?

Thanks in advance for any comments.

Rob


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## watchmetwo

Hi Folks,



1. I read about the recent box change - do they all now come in a wooden box or does 'old' stock still come with the red one? It's not too important but I thought someone might know.
---I was told that the new boxes should be used for selling. It might even depend on the stock of pleather boxes left in the basement If they take the new ones or not.

2. Does anyone know if the lume varies between individual watches? I am presuming all the lume has good QC but are some just brighter than others?
--- don't know. 





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## blabla99

My precious 😊





















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy

Please forgive my amateur-hour pictures!























































The red wooden box is pretty awesome, as is the watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugsy

Has anyone tried the 300 on a omega rubber strap? Might be a nice alternative.


----------



## Horoticus

Bugsy said:


> Has anyone tried the 300 on a omega rubber strap? Might be a nice alternative.


You betcha Bugsy! Check out my post #702 on p.71 of this thread.


----------



## Glenn-N

Hi,

What size of original Omega "bond"-nato do I need to order for this watch? My watchmaker will order this but I'm confused with the correct sizing.
Lug width is 21mm or less?

On the official Omega website the nato's are listed from 19-22mm but somewhere else I read that they only come in 2 sizes: 19-20mm and 21-22mm?

Spring-bars are correct afaik: 068ST2207


----------



## om3ga_fan

For the OEM NATO it'll take 21 or 22. I have 22 on mine.









Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Glenn-N

Thanks! So 21mm is possible to order?

The nato on the Spectre watch seems exactly right.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Glenn-N said:


> Thanks! So 21mm is possible to order?
> 
> The nato on the Spectre watch seems exactly right.


The Spectre is 21mm. My understanding is when I bought my strap they had fewer sizes available. Since then they've added one or two additional. The 22mm works but that's the OEM. Other, stiffer straps, could be difficult.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Pack12

If you go with 22mm, get some curved spring bars. It helps with the slight bunching against the lug.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Glenn-N

Anyone who can confirm 100% that it's possible to order a 21mm "bond"-nato?
My watchmaker changed the order from 031ZSZ002045 to 031ZSZ002053 but if I'm correct the last one is still the 21-22mm nato.



Pack12 said:


> If you go with 22mm, get some curved spring bars. It helps with the slight bunching against the lug.


Possible to order directly from Omega?


----------



## watchmetwo

I bought a "Bond" NATO last weekend. At the OB they called it 21-22 mm. No special 21 or 22 mm version 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Evidently they're out there to some extent:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/21m...2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2523442?page=1

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## dawiz

The transmission went out on my wife's car last night as she was driving home - there goes my 300mc :-( will have to wait another year or so


----------



## om3ga_fan

dawiz said:


> The transmission went out on my wife's car last night as she was driving home - there goes my 300mc :-( will have to wait another year or so


Very sorry to hear that!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## thestrapguy

dawiz said:


> The transmission went out on my wife's car last night as she was driving home - there goes my 300mc :-( will have to wait another year or so


I hope it's not a VW....


----------



## DocJekl

watchmetwo said:


> I bought a "Bond" NATO last weekend. At the OB they called it 21-22 mm. No special 21 or 22 mm version
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk





om3ga_fan said:


> Evidently they're out there to some extent:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/21m...2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2523442?page=1
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


The OB told me there are only two sizes, the 19-20mm and the 21-22mm. I picked one up on Wednesday when I drove up to Denver to pick up my GSOTM from service (now running only +2 sec/day). the 19-20mm measures as 20mm.

I can use it on all of my 20mm lugged Omegas, but not sure how it will look on my blue watches or the orange bezeled one - so for now it would be used mostly with my Moonwatch, or my SMPc and SMPc chronograph. Would it be an abomination to use it with a Polar Explorer II or GMT II Coke bezel?


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> I can use it on all of my 20mm lugged Omegas, but not sure how it will look on my blue watches or the orange bezeled one - so for now it would be used mostly with my Moonwatch, or my SMPc and SMPc chronograph. Would it be an abomination to use it with a Polar Explorer II or GMT II Coke bezel?


Guessing it would look less than awesome on the orange. The blue? Could look cool. Just because it's out of brand I probably wouldn't wear it on the Rolex's but I bet it wouldn't look bad.

Off topic: I'm having a devil of a time with my 300. May need to drop it at the OB for service. Running consistently fast. Was 35 seconds fast after 2-3 days. Reset it last night around 10p and this morning, 8 hours later it's already 4 seconds fast. Not cool.

Glad to hear you have the GSOTM back!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Morrisdog

Omega fan that's not good to hear. Hopefully you can get it sorted out. Can I ask if the watch was initially running well and then started speeding up or has it been inaccurate from the start. Mine is loosing about 10secs per month at the moment and this has been pretty stable (+/- 10 secs) since I purchased it in January . I don't especially nurse my watch and wear it most days. i even wear it when I play golf!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Morrisdog said:


> Omega fan that's not good to hear. Hopefully you can get it sorted out. Can I ask if the watch was initially running well and then started speeding up or has it been inaccurate from the start. Mine is loosing about 10secs per month at the moment and this has been pretty stable (+/- 10 secs) since I purchased it in January . I don't especially nurse my watch and wear it most days. i even wear it when I play golf!


I've been eyeballing it since I purchased it at my local AD and it has been consistently fast. Didn't start tracking it until I took it with me as my 'one watch' on a business trip last week.

Sounds like you've got a good one and know how to wear it! 

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> I've been eyeballing it since I purchased it at my local AD and it has been consistently fast. Didn't start tracking it until I took it with me as my 'one watch' on a business trip last week.
> 
> Sounds like you've got a good one and know how to wear it!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Least no one suggesting demagnetising


----------



## Glenn-N

Owners here who got the black Omega canvas strap fitted and want to share some pictures (and wristshots)?


----------



## blabla99

Glenn-N said:


> Owners here who got the black Omega canvas strap fitted and want to share some pictures (and wristshots)?












Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Glenn-N said:


> Owners here who got the black Omega canvas strap fitted and want to share some pictures (and wristshots)?


There's a black canvas OEM strap for the 300?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Glenn-N

This one, canvas "nato"-style.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Glenn-N said:


> This one, canvas "nato"-style.


Aaaahhhh... Guess I didn't think of it as 'canvas'. Great strap.





































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## CRB210

I own the last version of the Seamaster (has a blue face with waves), the new version, aka "Spectre" just doesn't do it for me, too retro in my opinion. Does anyone else feel this way?, or I am I alone in a crowd.....


----------



## blabla99

CRB210 said:


> I own the last version of the Seamaster (has a blue face with waves), the new version, aka "Spectre" just doesn't do it for me, too retro in my opinion. Does anyone else feel this way?, or I am I alone in a crowd.....


Alone 😛
I love my other Seamaster but I love the retro more. 








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

CRB210 said:


> I own the last version of the Seamaster (has a blue face with waves), the new version, aka "Spectre" just doesn't do it for me, too retro in my opinion. Does anyone else feel this way?, or I am I alone in a crowd.....


You're talking Seamaster Pro. This is the thread for the 300MC.

But, agreed, dig the waves.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

CRB210 said:


> I own the last version of the Seamaster (has a blue face with waves), the new version, aka "Spectre" just doesn't do it for me, too retro in my opinion. Does anyone else feel this way?, or I am I alone in a crowd.....


You are so alone I bet when you went to see Spectre both seats on each side were empty.

Wrong thread to seek sympathy.


----------



## carlhaluss

Just joined today! After 18 months since the Seamaster 300 was introduced, I decided to go with the steel model. As I see it, it is the closest to the vintage model, and also very close to the vintage Railmaster dial. I did get it on the bracelet, and have the brown leather deployant on order.



I wasn't as sold on the bracelet when the watch was first introduced, but when I had it sized and on my wrist today at the Boutique, I found myself to be very impressed. Can't wait to see it on the leather, though.


----------



## carlhaluss

Glenn-N said:


> This one, canvas "nato"-style.


I really like this one. The texture of the strap is so fitting with the dial texture. Looks very well made and comfortable.


----------



## drumminj

om3ga_fan said:


> I've been eyeballing it since I purchased it at my local AD and it has been consistently fast.


FWIW, my 300MC is running about 4 sec/day fast. Not as bad as yours, it sounds, but compared to the folks here claiming 0.5s/day it's horrible


----------



## om3ga_fan

~11 hours later it is 9 seconds fast...


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## blabla99

om3ga_fan said:


> ~11 hours later it is 9 seconds fast...
> 
> Sent from a Payphone










Sorry ?, not to poke you in the eyes. 
But for other to see.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakris

carlhaluss said:


> Just joined today! After 18 months since the Seamaster 300 was introduced, I decided to go with the steel model. As I see it, it is the closest to the vintage model, and also very close to the vintage Railmaster dial. I did get it on the bracelet, and have the brown leather deployant on order.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't as sold on the bracelet when the watch was first introduced, but when I had it sized and on my wrist today at the Boutique, I found myself to be very impressed. Can't wait to see it on the leather, though.


Awesome photo! I was also suprised by the bracelet in person and when sized correctly. I keep rotating straps/bracelets, looks good on everything.. however, i use the nato's less and less, maybe my wrist isnt big enough..


----------



## Glenn-N

Hi guys,

Anyone here from London (or somewhere near London)?
I can buy the strap at Omega Royal Exchange (still waiting for 100% confirmation) but unfortunately they only ship within the UK.
So I'm looking for someone to pick it up at the boutique (or have it shipped to your place) and then ship it to me in Belgium.
Offcourse we can make a deal so I pay something extra for the service. 

Let me know if you can help (PM).


----------



## carlhaluss

Lakris said:


> Awesome photo! I was also suprised by the bracelet in person and when sized correctly. I keep rotating straps/bracelets, looks good on everything.. however, i use the nato's less and less, maybe my wrist isnt big enough..


I'm not really a big NATO guy myself. Like you, when I had the bracelet sized correctly, I really began to appreciate it. And when I got home and began studying the detail, craftsmanship and high level of polish/brushed - which I believe to be second-to-none, I gained a new respect. There are so many attributes that this watch has, considering the movement, all the aesthetic details, and overall level of craftsmanship, I become more fascinated by this piece.


----------



## pk_diver

I finally realized I only like the Phoenix's nato straps (MoD's originals by the way b-)). All the others I tried were not comfortable. The Omega one is by far the best in terms of fit and finish, excellent fabric and nice hardware, but unfortunately is also the most cumbersome and uncomfortable I ever tried. I just couldn't wear it with long sleeves, I had to sell it with no regret.

Does someone tried the SM300MCA with a Phoenix 22mm? Any photo? I'm awaiting an admiralty grey one. Would be great to find a _real nato_ for this beauty. ;-)


----------



## Mojo UK

pk_diver said:


> I finally realized I only like the Phoenix's nato straps (MoD's originals by the way b-)). All the others I tried were not comfortable. The Omega one is by far the best in terms of fit and finish, excellent fabric and nice hardware, but unfortunately is also the most cumbersome and uncomfortable I ever tried. I just couldn't wear it with long sleeves, I had to sell it with no regret.
> 
> Does someone tried the SM300MCA with a Phoenix 22mm? Any photo? I'm awaiting an admiralty grey one. Would be great to find a _real nato_ for this beauty. ;-)


If you are getting the phoenix directly from Mick (mickie500 on eBay) he stocks the Admiralty grey in 21mm, drop him an email if not on his site. He used to sell a light brown in 21 as well but he no longer stocks them. Also the striped Phoenix NATO straps come in thinner than the block colours so the 22mm is slightly less and fits the MC300 perfectly. I will try and upload a picture.

Mal

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo UK

Sorry Pk_diver, I can't upload pictures, as my post count is not high enough!
I'll have to cruise the forum and say 'nice watch' to a few pictures and try again another time.

Mal


----------



## Lakris

Mojo UK said:


> Sorry Pk_diver, I can't upload pictures, as my post count is not high enough!
> I'll have to cruise the forum and say 'nice watch' to a few pictures and try again another time.
> 
> Mal


Use photobucket or similar and you can link your photos from there


----------



## Virgilv

Just because (it's a great watch)...


----------



## Mojo UK

Lakris said:


> Use photobucket or similar and you can link your photos from there


Yeah.. that's how I did it, same as any other form. Came up with an error not enough posts to link image.

Mal


----------



## Zinzan

Mojo UK said:


> Yeah.. that's how I did it, same as any other form. Came up with an error not enough posts to link image.


Send photobucket link to one of us in PM, and we can post it for you?

Not me, though. Photobucket is blacklisted here at my worksite. Maybe @pk_diver, since he was the one asking for a pic, and he can post it for you?


----------



## jonnyz1245

Not to hijack the thread but i think this is best place to ask this question. I am getting a Spectre and would like to get the clasp off the regular 300MC so and put it on the Spectre bracelet. Not a fan of the 007 logo splashed onto my clasp.

Can someone provide me with the part # off of their clasp ? There are so many on Ofrei I am not sure which one to get. Thanks much and enjoy your awesome watches!


----------



## Mojo UK

Zinzan said:


> Send photobucket link to one of us in PM, and we can post it for you?
> 
> Not me, though. Photobucket is blacklisted here at my worksite. Maybe @pk_diver, since he was the one asking for a pic, and he can post it for you?


Not to worry, I'm sure I'll get enough posts soon. Never been much of a poster on forums, just thought I'd help pk_diver out.
Hey ho

Mal

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## badams118

Glenn-N said:


> This one, canvas "nato"-style.


Where do you find this strap?

NVM, I see it is the Omega branded strap.


----------



## Zinzan

jonnyz1245 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but i think this is best place to ask this question. I am getting a Spectre and would like to get the clasp off the regular 300MC so and put it on the Spectre bracelet. Not a fan of the 007 logo splashed onto my clasp.
> 
> Can someone provide me with the part # off of their clasp ? There are so many on Ofrei I am not sure which one to get. Thanks much and enjoy your awesome watches!


The 007 doesn't bother me. No one notices it. No one has ever commented on it.

But I did ask my local Omega Boutique about replacing it with a standard SM 300 non-007 clasp. I don't have the part number, but they quoted me $122, installed. I was surprised it was that affordable, so thought maybe it was just the outer clasp shell. They said no, that includes the entire clasp, including the micro-adjustment parts inside.


----------



## jonnyz1245

Zinzan said:


> The 007 doesn't bother me. No one notices it. No one has ever commented on it.
> 
> But I did ask my local Omega Boutique about replacing it with a standard SM 300 non-007 clasp. I don't have the part number, but they quoted me $122, installed. I was surprised it was that affordable, so thought maybe it was just the outer clasp shell. They said no, that includes the entire clasp, including the micro-adjustment parts inside.


yeah it looks like the ones on Ofrei all are in the 110-140 range so I expect when I find the correct one, that's how much I will pay. The 007 isn't something that bothers me a lot, its just something I would prefer was not there if I had a choice and since i do have a choice, I will get a different clasp. thx


----------



## pk_diver

Mojo UK said:


> If you are getting the phoenix directly from Mick (mickie500 on eBay) he stocks the Admiralty grey in 21mm, drop him an email if not on his site. He used to sell a light brown in 21 as well but he no longer stocks them. Also the striped Phoenix NATO straps come in thinner than the block colours so the 22mm is slightly less and fits the MC300 perfectly. I will try and upload a picture.
> 
> Mal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


Hi Mal,  thanks so much! I knew Phoenix account in the ebay, just can't understand well that description on many item of his: "_New with slight defect that does not compromise functionality_" :-s And i didn't know he can provide 21mm, would be perfect! I'll drop him a message if the 22mm doesn't fit well, but I hope it will. Hopefully I can post a picture sooner than you, should be here in some days! :-!


----------



## Mojo UK

pk_diver said:


> Hi Mal,  thanks so much! I knew Phoenix account in the ebay, just can't understand well that description on many item of his: "_New with slight defect that does not compromise functionality_" :-s And i didn't know he can provide 21mm, would be perfect! I'll drop him a message if the 22mm doesn't fit well, but I hope it will. Hopefully I can post a picture sooner than you, should be here in some days! :-!


The slight defects are fine, to be honest I couldn't tell the difference. Usually it's just the heat seal is not perfectly rounded off on the back, he has high standards :-D . I bought a bag of mixed 22mm, that's how I found out the striped ones measures nearer to 21mm. I have 20+ phoenix natos all top notch, can't go wrong and Mick is a gent to deal with.

Mal

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

jonnyz1245 said:


> yeah it looks like the ones on Ofrei all are in the 110-140 range so I expect when I find the correct one, that's how much I will pay. The 007 isn't something that bothers me a lot, its just something I would prefer was not there if I had a choice and since i do have a choice, I will get a different clasp. thx


Understood. I'm not a fan boy, so I did not buy this watch to show off my license to kill. That's why I considered the clasp swap. In the end, I decided to wear it as is, and can always swap it out later.

Honestly, if I had gotten any James Bond comments, I would have replaced it already. I've had it for two months now, and have had zero comments about the clasp.


----------



## jonnyz1245

Awesome! How are you liking the watch?


----------



## Perseus

Glenn-N said:


> Owners here who got the black Omega canvas strap fitted and want to share some pictures (and wristshots)?


I bought one for my PO but because of the stupid 21mm lugs it leaves a gap :-|.


----------



## jmsrolls

carlhaluss said:


> I'm not really a big NATO guy myself. Like you, when I had the bracelet sized correctly, I really began to appreciate it. And when I got home and began studying the detail, craftsmanship and high level of polish/brushed - which I believe to be second-to-none, I gained a new respect. There are so many attributes that this watch has, considering the movement, all the aesthetic details, and overall level of craftsmanship, I become more fascinated by this piece.


Carl,

Welcome to the 300 MC club. I always appreciate your thoughts and comments. I somewhat reluctantly got mine back in March. I say "reluctantly" as I had never seen one "in the steel" and had reservations about the size and PCLs. My favorite dealer even advised against it.

Your comments are right on. Every day "my heart grows fonder." The detailing is stunning. I particularly like the domed crystal and the bezel.

Enjoy!


----------



## C7vette

Plan on having SM300MC as soon as my AD gets another one!

I bought the AT41.5 Blue 3 months ago & like it but the 300 really draws me in!


----------



## Morrisdog

They would be a good combo


----------



## Rob11966

Hi Folks,

Long story short, for some time I have been looking for a weekend watch.

I have a blue Seamaster Chrono which I wear to work but I have always felt that it is a little bit 'formal' for the weekend. I appreciate that it is a 'sort of' tool watch but the bracelet (which I love) gives it a dressier look than I like for weekend use. Anyhow, I love the look of the Planet Ocean and I have tried it on several times over the last couple of years but it has always seemed a little too similar to my Seamaster and the 42mm sits a little high on my wrist (the 45 is too big for me), so I have never gone ahead.

Anyhow, the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial came along and ticked all the boxes for me. It is a timeless simple design, a wonderful movement and it sits well on the wrist, being just the right size for me. Also it looks good on NATO and leather straps. I also like the bracelet. Anyhow, I ended up buying it a couple of weeks ago and couldn't be happier. It is currently on a custom leather strap while I wait for a NATO to arrive at the Omega Boutique. I plan to use the NATO in summer as the strap needs to be water tolerant and the leather strap in the winter.

Here are a couple of photo's.

Rob


----------



## C7vette

Rob11966 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Long story short, for some time I have been looking for a weekend watch.
> 
> I have a blue Seamaster Chrono which I wear to work but I have always felt that it is a little bit 'formal' for the weekend. I appreciate that it is a 'sort of' tool watch but the bracelet (which I love) gives it a dressier look than I like for weekend use. Anyhow, I love the look of the Planet Ocean and I have tried it on several times over the last couple of years but it has always seemed a little too similar to my Seamaster and the 42mm sits a little high on my wrist (the 45 is too big for me), so I have never gone ahead.
> 
> Anyhow, the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial came along and ticked all the boxes for me. It is a timeless simple design, a wonderful movement and it sits well on the wrist, being just the right size for me. Also it looks good on NATO and leather straps. I also like the bracelet. Anyhow, I ended up buying it a couple of weeks ago and couldn't be happier. It is currently on a custom leather strap while I wait for a NATO to arrive at the Omega Boutique. I plan to use the NATO in summer as the strap needs to be water tolerant and the leather strap in the winter.
> 
> Here are a couple of photo's.
> 
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 6137402
> 
> 
> View attachment 6137394


Great looking!

Also love the tubes! I have McIntosh vintage amps & preamps!

Hope to order my SM300MC this morning!!


----------



## jmsrolls

Rob11966 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Long story short, for some time I have been looking for a weekend watch.
> 
> I have a blue Seamaster Chrono which I wear to work but I have always felt that it is a little bit 'formal' for the weekend. I appreciate that it is a 'sort of' tool watch but the bracelet (which I love) gives it a dressier look than I like for weekend use. Anyhow, I love the look of the Planet Ocean and I have tried it on several times over the last couple of years but it has always seemed a little too similar to my Seamaster and the 42mm sits a little high on my wrist (the 45 is too big for me), so I have never gone ahead.
> 
> Anyhow, the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial came along and ticked all the boxes for me. It is a timeless simple design, a wonderful movement and it sits well on the wrist, being just the right size for me. Also it looks good on NATO and leather straps. I also like the bracelet. Anyhow, I ended up buying it a couple of weeks ago and couldn't be happier. It is currently on a custom leather strap while I wait for a NATO to arrive at the Omega Boutique. I plan to use the NATO in summer as the strap needs to be water tolerant and the leather strap in the winter.
> 
> Here are a couple of photo's.
> 
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 6137402
> 
> 
> View attachment 6137394


Great photos of a great watch! I like the valves too. ?


----------



## Rob11966

Thanks Guys,
The valve amp comes from my workshop - building them is a hobby of mine - one which I have not spent much time on recently due to teenage boys sport etc! They certainly go well with the retro look of the watch (or vice versa?). Good luck with the watch order C7vette, I am sure you won't be disappointed. 
Rob


----------



## Steppy




----------



## C7vette

Ok, so will be in the 300MC club tuesday!

Much thanks to jmrolls for the hookup to Jim in DC!

Watch is ordered , with the new style box!

Also have OEM Nato strap ordered & should be in a week or so!

Current 2 Omega's


----------



## Horoticus

C7vette said:


> Ok, so will be in the 300MC club tuesday!


Nicely done, C7vette! Will wait patiently for pictures. And love that Connie! :-!


----------



## C7vette

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done, C7vette! Will wait patiently for pictures. And love that Connie! :-!


Thanks! I sold all my watches vintage wind up & 2000 Rolex Oyster Bracelet president!

My favorite has always been my Constellation, so I never sold it!

It all original , 14k solid gold! I got it over 20 years ago for either $40.00 or $75.00!!


----------



## pk_diver

Mojo UK said:


> If you are getting the phoenix directly from Mick (mickie500 on eBay) he stocks the Admiralty grey in 21mm, drop him an email if not on his site. He used to sell a light brown in 21 as well but he no longer stocks them. Also the striped Phoenix NATO straps come in thinner than the block colours so the 22mm is slightly less and fits the MC300 perfectly. I will try and upload a picture.
> 
> Mal


Nobody moves!! Here's finally the SM300MCA on the admiralty grey 22mm*, it's a beauty!!

*_edit: Mal is right, I realized that this "22mm" strap (even on the buckle you can read 22mm), actually the fabric measures 21mm! That's why it fits so perfectly! _



















|>


----------



## Steppy




----------



## typericey

Haven't posted here in a while as it has been busy. Meanwhile this happened:



















Sorry for being out of topic. This thread has been my "home" in the Omega forum and seems there's no owners thread in WUS to put it in. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

typericey said:


> Haven't posted here in a while as it has been busy. Meanwhile this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being out of topic. This thread has been my "home" in the Omega forum and seems there's no owners thread in WUS to put it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool watch.. Does it also share the same clasp as the MC 300. I have also really liked the Mark 2. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Morrisdog

typericey said:


> Haven't posted here in a while as it has been busy. Meanwhile this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being out of topic. This thread has been my "home" in the Omega forum and seems there's no owners thread in WUS to put it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool watch.. Does it also share the same clasp as the MC 300. I have also really liked the Mark 2. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Glenn-N

Anyone who has (original Omega) curved spring bars mounted with the nato?
Do the curved spring bars make a difference? Since they are mounted on the Spectre watch...


----------



## Baz44

Rumor has it they allow for the thicker OEM NATO strap others have posted not a huge biggy if you do not have them

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn-N

Anyone who has the part number for the curved springbar to fit a SM300?


----------



## clover4studio

Another owner of the Seamaster 300 MC!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Congrats! Mine says hello. Welcome to the club - enjoy!!










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Glenn-N

Got mine this weekend. Absolutely love it.


----------



## C7vette

Glenn-N said:


> Got mine this weekend. Absolutely love it.


Nice should have mine tomorrow!
What size Nato do you have 21mm or 21/22MM?


----------



## Glenn-N

It's the 21/22mm.

Emailed many boutiques but the specific 21mm doesn't seem to exist anymore... 
Anyway, the 21/22 fits really fine.


----------



## C7vette

Ok, in the SM300MC club!
got it few minutes ago!
it came in wood box, that is very well made and beautiful!

i love the watch!!
i bought the SM AT few months back! I had gone back and forth between the two!
Prefer the 300 more!


----------



## Pack12

C7vette said:


> Ok, in the SM300MC club!
> got it few minutes ago!
> it came in wood box, that is very well made and beautiful!
> 
> i love the watch!!
> i bought the SM AT few months back! I had gone back and forth between the two!
> Prefer the 300 more!


I know what you mean. I have a PO 8500 that has been in my drawer ever since I picked this watch up. I wore the PO for a half a day last week but I ended up switching in the afternoon. The SMC is just a beautiful watch. Congrats on the purchase, try not to stare at it too much!


----------



## Pack12

Glenn-N said:


> Got mine this weekend. Absolutely love it.


Those Omega NATOs look so freaking comfortable, like they are made out of velvet or something. Please tell me that they actually are not that comfortable so that I am not even further tempted on dropping that much money for a strap.


----------



## sweetsdream

I guess I never signed up for this club.


----------



## Glenn-N

Pack12 said:


> Those Omega NATOs look so freaking comfortable, like they are made out of velvet or something. Please tell me that they actually are not that comfortable so that I am not even further tempted on dropping that much money for a strap.


They are super soft and comfortable yes.
The difference with my regular $20-30 nato's is huge.


----------



## pk_diver

Pack12 said:


> Those Omega NATOs look so freaking comfortable, like they are made out of velvet or something. Please tell me that they actually are not that comfortable so that I am not even further tempted on dropping that much money for a strap.


The fabric is great, very soft, like silk. Unfortunately is also very thick. As a result the watch seats very high, but worst thing is the spare part of the strap that you fold into the double hardware at 12 o'clock is so cumbersome that you can hardly use it with long sleeves.

For this reason, to me they are not comfortable, and I ended up selling it, and buying a good old Phoenix nato instead. However many find them to be very comfortable, therefore I guess it's a matter of personal preference. UNfortunately only way you can know it, it's to try... :-d


----------



## typericey

A tad envious of the new wooden boxes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C7vette

typericey said:


> A tad envious of the new wooden boxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the box is great and very well made! Here few more pics!

it has a lid you lift up there is nice cloth bag to put watch in, if going to gym,etc! Also little storage bins!

still have the clear tape on button!


----------



## Horoticus

Nice box c7vette, but we need more watch pics. :-!


----------



## thestrapguy

Omega should do a one to one exchange for red box to wooden box for those that bought their watches this year!


----------



## C7vette

Horoticus said:


> Nice box c7vette, but we need more watch pics. :-!


Understand Jersey! Just wanted to show what the new box looked like!

i'm originall from Toms River!


----------



## SaMaster14

I guess I can call myself a member of this thread now, right?? I just picked up one of the last Spectre models. I'm a huge fan of the NATO strap. I do like the fully brushed band that came with the watch, but I have a Rolex GMT Master II and love the difference between the watches with the black and grey strap.

The movement is brilliant as well. If I'm not mistaken the power reserve on the Omega is longer than the Rolex. Fit and finish of the stainless steel and liquid metal ceramic is top notch as well. At times I wish the watch had a date function, but it's not the end of the world.

Also, I had nothing short of a first class experience at my Omega Boutique at the Beverly Center in West LA. With the watch and its vault-like case, I was gifted a bottle of Bollinger champagne, a gorgeous leather notebook portfolio/ small laptop carrying case, a leather watch carrying case, a coffee table book of the 'Chronicle of Omega' among others!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalanceSheet

Just curious. Did you pay the full retail price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

BalanceSheet said:


> Just curious. Did you pay the full retail price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Everyone was sold out other than the Omega Boutique. With only 3 left in the area (and some countries sold out with no more watches being shipped from the factory to the US), I tried, but didn't push for lower than msrp. I did get all the extra goodies from the boutique though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Pack12 said:


> Those Omega NATOs look so freaking comfortable, like they are made out of velvet or something. Please tell me that they actually are not that comfortable so that I am not even further tempted on dropping that much money for a strap.





Glenn-N said:


> They are super soft and comfortable yes.
> The difference with my regular $20-30 nato's is huge.


Hahahahah! Pack12 is so screwed :-d


----------



## Pack12

larryganz said:


> Hahahahah! Pack12 is so screwed :-d


I know. The writing has been on the wall for a few weeks now. I don't mind the extra fold over material, all my other straps have plenty of leftover material, the consequences of skinny wrists. I'm going to try to hold out for after Christmas, or if I find a second hand one, I can save a little cash.


----------



## germy_wermy

Here's mine with the red wood box!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

C7vette said:


> the box is great and very well made! Here few more pics!
> 
> it has a lid you lift up there is nice cloth bag to put watch in, if going to gym,etc! Also little storage bins!
> 
> still have the clear tape on button!


I must admit I wish I had the beautiful wooden presentation box! I joined the SM 300 club May 2015 with the red box. Great pics thanks!! I plan on visiting my AD in a few weeks... Early Christmas.. I'll see if I can get him to "throw" in a wooden box...


----------



## Lealole

BalanceSheet said:


> Just curious. Did you pay the full retail price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you purchase from the Omega boutique you can expect to pay full MSRP. You will also get the goodies & a first class experience to boot!


----------



## Betterthere

Once I got bracelet brushed I seem to not change it .


----------



## Betterthere

Once I got bracelet brushed I seem to not change it 
And I guess I like it so much I posted twice. Sorry


----------



## law138

*Ω!
*


----------



## wrwarner

I have been seriously considering picking up this watch as well. I love the look of the Bond NATO strap. I have a few reservations though. I have a 7 inch wrist. I see where some people have to fold the end of the strap back through the clasp because the strap is too long. Does anyone know if it is possible to shorten the strap? Maybe take it to a tailor and have him cut a piece off of the end?


----------



## Rob11966

wrwarner said:


> I have been seriously considering picking up this watch as well. I love the look of the Bond NATO strap. I have a few reservations though. I have a 7 inch wrist. I see where some people have to fold the end of the strap back through the clasp because the strap is too long. Does anyone know if it is possible to shorten the strap? Maybe take it to a tailor and have him cut a piece off of the end?


It's supposed to be worn folded back but I can understand why you don't like it that way - it does make the strap a little bulkier on the wrist. I don't think that you can easily shorten it. It is nylon webbing and when it is cut it just unravels. You can heat seal the cut edges with a flame, or soldering iron but it takes a bit of practice to do it neatly. Maybe buy a cheap nato and see how you go?


----------



## Lealole

Rob11966 said:


> It's supposed to be worn folded back but I can understand why you don't like it that way - it does make the strap a little bulkier on the wrist. I don't think that you can easily shorten it. It is nylon webbing and when it is cut it just unravels. You can heat seal the cut edges with a flame, or soldering iron but it takes a bit of practice to do it neatly. Maybe buy a cheap nato and see how you go?


You can always go with a two piece nato strap, this way you can still see the movement & you don't have the folded back bulk you refer to! This is why I chose with the help of others on here to go with the two piece "bond grey & blk 5 stripe nato! I posted pics in previous posting here.


----------



## wrwarner

Thanks for the quick replies. I will definitely look into both.


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Morrisdog

wrwarner said:


> I have been seriously considering picking up this watch as well. I love the look of the Bond NATO strap. I have a few reservations though. I have a 7 inch wrist. I see where some people have to fold the end of the strap back through the clasp because the strap is too long. Does anyone know if it is possible to shorten the strap? Maybe take it to a tailor and have him cut a piece off of the end?


That folded back bit is part of the look. It's sort of a military / pilot / diver thing which allows you to wear the watch over a jumpsuit or wetsuit. but if you really want to you can shorten it.. I would get a cheap one if you are going to do this. I have heard of people using a coin when heat sealing the ends after it has been cut. Search for this on YouTube.. Never done this myself.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Morrisdog said:


> That folded back bit is part of the look. It's sort of a military / pilot / diver thing which allows you to wear the watch over a jumpsuit or wetsuit. but if you really want to you can shorten it.. I would get a cheap one if you are going to do this. I have heard of people using a coin when heat sealing the ends after it has been cut. Search for this on YouTube.. Never done this myself.


Just use 2 quarters or similar size . Clasp together , cut and use lighter to burn nylon edge. Grip pliers hold them together well. 
This is for cheap ones only!


----------



## Betterthere

FWIW ever think about we may have the best diver? I was in Raleigh yesterday so I tried on a Rolex 114060 again to see what fuss is all about. Again I was underwhelmed. Just me probably. Well made quality timepiece for sure but just saying.


----------



## DocJekl

julywest said:


> Just use 2 quarters or similar size . Clasp together , cut and use lighter to burn nylon edge. Grip pliers hold them together well.
> This is for cheap ones only!


Why for cheap ones only?


----------



## Titan II

My first day with my SM 300. I can't get the smile off my face...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

René


----------



## om3ga_fan

Titan II said:


> My first day with my SM 300. I can't get the smile off my face...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> René


Looks great - congrats and welcome to the team!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> Why for cheap ones only?


 I didn't want to encourage anyone to do that to an actual Omega one.
But if one can be trusted with a knife and fire go for it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Just wanted to add a few recent pics:

I thought that the lumed indices might have been created as a sandwich dial, like Panerai. However, the indices have been laser cut out of the dial and filled with lume. I believe it gives a nice depth to the dial:







I really can't get enough of looking at this beauty.


----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Looks great - congrats and welcome to the team!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thanks!!

Rene


----------



## jimmbob

Here's mine on it's NATO. It's a beast, I love it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> My first day with my SM 300. I can't get the smile off my face...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> René


Lookin' good!


----------



## Lakris

jimmbob said:


> Here's mine on it's NATO. It's a beast, I love it.


Wow, the lume looked really white here!


----------



## Zinzan

wrwarner said:


> I have been seriously considering picking up this watch as well. I love the look of the Bond NATO strap. I have a few reservations though. I have a 7 inch wrist. I see where some people have to fold the end of the strap back through the clasp because the strap is too long. Does anyone know if it is possible to shorten the strap? Maybe take it to a tailor and have him cut a piece off of the end?


I have a 7" wrist. I think you'd probably have to tuck it back even if you're wrist was much thicker. I don't think the strap is too long for 7"--it's sized to be folded back. It fits nicely under that floating keeper when folded back; I think I'd find it too loose under that keeper if not folded back.


----------



## lxxrr

This model is now available a round $4200-4500 new (grey) which seems like such an amazing deal. I'm considering pulling the trigger but the only thing besides height that concerns me is thePCLs. I'd like to know if anyone has worn the watch for a few years and how did the PCLs turn out? Did they fade or scratch up completely? I'm still trying to fully grasp the concept of PCLs...


----------



## Steppy

It hasn't been out for a few years. Good luck with that


----------



## lxxrr

Steppy said:


> It hasn't been out for a few years. Good luck with that


Wow i thought it's been out for 2 years now I guess half of that. The question applies to other pcl omegas I guess


----------



## Betterthere

lxxrr said:


> Wow i thought it's been out for 2 years now I guess half of that. The question applies to other pcl omegas I guess


Doesn't take that long. The PCLs scratch. Not a big deal just wear or I guess you could get polished from time to time.


----------



## lxxrr

julywest said:


> Doesn't take that long. The PCLs scratch. Not a big deal just wear or I guess you could get polished from time to time.


Thanks. I'm just trying to imagine what to expect. I don't know anyone with first hand experience on pcl


----------



## GTTIME

Yes they scratch but they aren't that noticeable unless you really look. The 12:00 side gets it the worst.

2 + year old AT, clean watch, not abused.

12:00 side









6:00 side


----------



## Betterthere

lxxrr said:


> Thanks. I'm just trying to imagine what to expect. I don't know anyone with first hand experience on pcl


Like post above. I wasn't clear as I have first hand experience. After 6 months wear, they have scratches like pictures above. I tired of them and had bracelet brushed.


----------



## lxxrr

GTTIME said:


> Yes they scratch but they aren't that noticeable unless you really look. The 12:00 side gets it the worst.
> 
> 2 + year old AT, clean watch, not abused.
> 
> 12:00 side
> 
> View attachment 6245705
> 
> 
> 6:00


Thanks for posting this gives me an idea.


----------



## Morrisdog

My SM 300 PCLs have also accumulated a number of fine scratches. Possible more than on the AT posted above. Mine is a year old now and has not been babied much. I live near the beach and frequently walk down there with my kids. The sand definately scratches those links. However these are fine and don't bother me at all. I have deeper scratches on the clasp which are more annoying to me. They were acquired by climbing out of a pool (the concrete edges).


----------



## germy_wermy

Trying out something silly as work is boring.


----------



## delco714

germy_wermy said:


> Trying out something silly as work is boring.


That would confuse the hell out of people. Love it!


----------



## Kluber

germy_wermy said:


> Trying out something silly as work is boring.


Ha

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy

Shots with a macro lens clip on my iPhone.




























And a video!


----------



## DIV

DOES ANYONE ALSO OWN A CK 2913??....I would LOVE to see some side-by-side comparison photos


----------



## om3ga_fan

germy_wermy said:


> Shots with a macro lens clip on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video!


N I C E

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Pack12

No one has posted in a few days so here's mine.


----------



## rossi46vr

And here's my Spectre on my newly acquired Dark Side Strap


----------



## solesman

When I was considering the Spectre, the DSOTM cordura was going to be the strap of choice. Looks great!!



rossi46vr said:


> And here's my Spectre on my newly acquired Dark Side Strap
> 
> View attachment 6329762


----------



## mikekilo725

Posted this over in the Seamaster's Owner Club thread and thought i would try here as well. Searched high and low and can't come up with them in a single picture. Anybody have a pix of a new Seamaster 300MC and a Seamaster 300 ref 165.024 or 166.024? trying to figure out the next purchase and it is between these two. Thanks


----------



## Lealole

germy_wermy said:


> Shots with a macro lens clip on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video!


Great shots & vid!! Now I'm gonna get the macro lens- awesome


----------



## germy_wermy

Lealole said:


> Great shots & vid!! Now I'm gonna get the macro lens- awesome


Apparently a higher quality lens would get you better results. But mine's only like what, USD 3 and comes with a fish eye and wide angle lens.

Just for laughs and giggles.


----------



## Lealole

germy_wermy said:


> Apparently a higher quality lens would get you better results. But mine's only like what, USD 3 and comes with a fish eye and wide angle lens.
> 
> Just for laughs and giggles.


with the macro lens you can really checkout the movement, & the dial detail! Just ordered mine... Will be posting pics in about a week.. (Amazon) olloclip 4-1 lens kit


----------



## Rob11966

Apologies to those who have seen these photos which I posted earlier in another thread. These photos are taken with a macro lens that I borrowed from a mate of mine. It's a Canon 100mm macro without image stabilization. The photos were taken using aperture priority f2.8, shutter speed of around 500 with an iso of 500 as well. Surprisingly, I think that the iphone macro lens holds it's own.

Here is a link to the original thread with the full set of photos - https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/seamaster-300-mc-8500-close-up-picture-heavy-2681402.html


----------



## Virgilv

Test driving some new Omega rubber - I think I like it!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Virgilv said:


> Test driving some new Omega rubber - I think I like it!


Looks great! Let us know how it holds up.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Virgilv

om3ga_fan said:


> Looks great! Let us know how it holds up.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


thank you om3ga fan. Will do - it should hold up fine as I do not do any diving other than the desk variety. It's the older style rubber for Planet Oceans. The mat dial matches the strap very nicely and is very comfortable.


----------



## DocJekl

Virgilv said:


> Test driving some new Omega rubber - I think I like it!


Not bad, but I kinda like this one on brown leather more. I bet this strap would look great on a Moonwatch though.


----------



## ff25

Christmas came a little early. Got myself two new NATOs. Both the Phoenix (nylon) and the Yellow Dog (leather) are very nice and super comfortable.


----------



## Virgilv

larryganz said:


> Not bad, but I kinda like this one on brown leather more. I bet this strap would look great on a Moonwatch though.


You are right Larry - here you go!


----------



## C7vette

Virgilv said:


> You are right Larry - here you go!


 Great looking with that strap!


----------



## DocJekl

Virgilv said:


> You are right Larry - here you go!


Perfect!


----------



## Karolewskiej

May I join?


----------



## spyderco10

I really like this watch, but does it bother anyone else but me that the Omega name, logo and numbers are printed and not applied? I think it would look a bit more upscale it they were applied.


----------



## Karolewskiej

I think it wouldn`t fit. It`s because they have tried to keep vontage nature of that model, applied logo could kill it.


----------



## Zinzan

spyderco10 said:


> I really like this watch, but does it bother anyone else but me that the Omega name, logo and numbers are printed and not applied? I think it would look a bit more upscale it they were applied.


I think you'd be talking about a different watch. Omega makes plenty of watches with applied dial details, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## solesman

Karolewskiej said:


> May I join?


And I was just getting over the Ti version...... Damn you!! Damn you!! Damn you!!


----------



## wrist.time

Just arrived yesterday. No bonding period necessary. I'm in love.


----------



## ripper

Congratulations Karol! 
Wear it in good health! Beautiful colour.


----------



## Karolewskiej

solesman said:


> And I was just getting over the Ti version...... Damn you!! Damn you!! Damn you!!


My pleasure


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## jfo2010

julywest said:


> View attachment 6433394


Definitely got to get my bracelet brushed!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## solesman

Just beautiful!! Feel free to post more should you so wish 



Karolewskiej said:


>


----------



## Lakris

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## C7vette

Lakris said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


Nice strap!!


----------



## point1

What kind of tool do you recommend for changing between bracelet and straps? I'm thinking of the Bergeon 7825, anyone have any experience with it and the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial?


----------



## Betterthere

point1 said:


> What kind of tool do you recommend for changing between bracelet and straps? I'm thinking of the Bergeon 7825, anyone have any experience with it and the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial?


I use bergeon 6767 and it works great.


----------



## wrist.time

julywest said:


> I use bergeon 6767 and it works great.


Same. 6767 works great on the MC. I can change the bracelet on the MC in seconds, whereas my 2254 still gives me trouble depending on the day.


----------



## Lakris

C7vette said:


> Nice strap!!


Thanks! It's the Omega calf NATO. Lucky enough to get it free of charge when I purchased the watch, it had some nicks and scratches from demoing


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## izegrim

Here's an article I just found: http://www.watchtime.com/featured/v...-part-19-omega-seamaster-300-master-co-axial/


----------



## Cpb1975

Have got the stainless st steal version which very happy with very tempted to add the Titanium version to my collection any thoughts from those who have both or just the titanium one would be appreciated. Happy new year.


----------



## lecorbusier

Happy New Year! The titan version as others have noted is lighter, and a tad warmer than the steel version. Unlike the older titanium watches, this one uses a grade 5 alloy which is quite hard; it has had some knocks but showed no sign of any damage--knocks that would have otherwise scratched these older titan watches. Is the watch then worth the premium? In my opinion, it doesn't. I had a hard time deciding between this one and the steel but in the end went for the titan version instead after a fair discount from an authorised dealer. I have traveled with this watch--all the way to 2,254m; strange for a diver!--and it just keeps running, and on the dot too. Excellent technology and fine craftsmanship from Bienne: no complaints.


----------



## Betterthere

Question I would have on titianium is can you brush the PCLs?


----------



## Civilguy007

New arrival to close out a productive 2015. It is done. No more for a while.



















Now I must start researching straps...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

New OEM Omega leather strap with deployment. Christmas present from the wife! Purchased @ OB she mentioned I really liked the wooden presentation box.. they also gave her the new wooden presentation box!!! What really blew me away was when we went to the OB to have them install the new leather strap afterwards we were having lunch & the salesman saw us & picked up our tab! Unbelievable customer service-

Happy New Year:


----------



## mykii

Lealole said:


> New OEM Omega leather strap with deployment. Christmas present from the wife! Purchased @ OB she mentioned I really liked the wooden presentation box.. they also gave her the new wooden presentation box!!! What really blew me away was when we went to the OB to have them install the new leather strap afterwards we were having lunch & the salesman saw us & picked up our tab! Unbelievable customer service-
> 
> Happy New Year:


First - the 300MC on Leather is so right.

Second - indeed, wow! What great customer service.


----------



## Betterthere

Lealole said:


> New OEM Omega leather strap with deployment. Christmas present from the wife! Purchased @ OB she mentioned I really liked the wooden presentation box.. they also gave her the new wooden presentation box!!! What really blew me away was when we went to the OB to have them install the new leather strap afterwards we were having lunch & the salesman saw us & picked up our tab! Unbelievable customer service-
> 
> Happy New Year:


looks great


----------



## thestrapguy

New addition! It's LNIB despite its age! Comes with original Omega buckle and strap. 20 microns. Can anyone enlighten me what's 20 microns = to xxk?


----------



## dr3ws

I love how versatile this watch is, dress up dress down, bracelet, nato, leather.. Definitely on my wishlist for 2016


----------



## Civilguy007

Day 3. Still love it. Thought I'd share some wrist shots.


























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

Civilguy007 said:


> Day 3. Still love it. Thought I'd share some wrist shots.


Looks great on you, Mark! :-!


----------



## EPmac

thestrapguy said:


> New addition! It's LNIB despite its age! Comes with original Omega buckle and strap. 20 microns. Can anyone enlighten me what's 20 microns = to xxk?
> 
> View attachment 6499593
> 
> View attachment 6499601


I think you may have posted this in the wrong thread! Beautiful watch, though. A micron is short for micrometer. 20 microns is equivalent to about .0008 inch, and that would be the thickness of the gold plating.


----------



## Lakris

<3


----------



## neontiger

My 40th birthday gift from my wife. My first Omega and first "nice" watch. I wasn't really into watches before but now I can't stop looking for the next one to get!


----------



## Betterthere

neontiger said:


> My 40th birthday gift from my wife. My first Omega and first "nice" watch. I wasn't really into watches before but now I can't stop looking for the next one to get!


very nice gift. congrats. you may have gotten the best watch as well as your first nice watch.
enjoy.


----------



## Horoticus

neontiger said:


> My 40th birthday gift from my wife. My first Omega and first "nice" watch. I wasn't really into watches before but now I can't stop looking for the next one to get!


Nice watch, nice wife! Congrats and happy birthday. :-!

And yes, you are toast...welcome to our mutual addiction. ;-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

neontiger said:


> My 40th birthday gift from my wife. My first Omega and first "nice" watch. I wasn't really into watches before but now I can't stop looking for the next one to get!


you want a next one after this? why? you must be joking. rather buy the next one for your fantastic wife.
the watch is great, enjoy it.


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Mine arrives tomorrow in the mail. Very excited! I intend to get the center links brushed for sure.


----------



## Lakris

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow in the mail. Very excited! I intend to get the center links brushed for sure.


Try the PCL's out for a while before brushing. You might be surprised!


----------



## germy_wermy

Anyone knows what is the diameter of the ends of the spring bars that fit into the lug holes? 

What is the best fit for aftermarket Spring bars on the market? 

Looking to get some spares. 
TIA!


----------



## arize84

1st post here. Just got this. I had to drop it off at a local store to remove some links. This is my second Omega (1st is the big PO 8500 in SS). I had started set on getting a SS DateJust II but the beauty of the 300 does it for me so much more than the Rolex. The Spectre edition was what really attracted to the 300 line but it proved very difficult to find and the few I found were significantly priced over MSRP. I then stumbled across this piece on Omega's website and the deal was sealed in my mind. My only concern was this was pretty pricey piece and in terms of assessing resale value, I assume the the SS version of the 300 is in much higher demand than this version. While, I was still mulling keeping the watch, to my shock and horror my 3yr old pulled the sale tag off the watch rendering it non-returnable. All that said, I'm pretty smitten with this piece and doubt I would ever want to part with it.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Great story. Congrats and welcome. Looks fantastic!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## arize84

Thanks man.



om3ga_fan said:


> Great story. Congrats and welcome. Looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


----------



## GTTIME

arize84 said:


> 1st post here. Just got this. I had to drop it off at a local store to remove some links. This is my second Omega (1st is the big PO 8500 in SS). I had started set on getting a SS DateJust II but the beauty of the 300 does it for me so much more than the Rolex. The Spectre edition was what really attracted to the 300 line but it proved very difficult to find and the few I found were significantly priced over MSRP. I then stumbled across this piece on Omega's website and the deal was sealed in my mind. My only concern was this was pretty pricey piece and in terms of assessing resale value, I assume the the SS version of the 300 is in much higher demand than this version. While, I was still mulling keeping the watch, to my shock and horror my 3yr old pulled the sale tag off the watch rendering it non-returnable. All that said, I'm pretty smitten with this piece and doubt I would ever want to part with it.
> View attachment 6618538


Didn't even know this piece existed. That's a beauty!!


----------



## arize84

GTTIME said:


> Didn't even know this piece existed. That's a beauty!!


It's rose gold on titanium.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

arize84 said:


> It's rose gold on titanium.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Yep I looked it up when you posted. Very nice.


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Would the gold or Ti be anymore scratch resistant than the steel? I've only had mine for a few days but I'm already at odds with the shiny metal ring around the crystal.


----------



## Titan II

arize84 said:


> 1st post here. Just got this. I had to drop it off at a local store to remove some links. This is my second Omega (1st is the big PO 8500 in SS). I had started set on getting a SS DateJust II but the beauty of the 300 does it for me so much more than the Rolex. The Spectre edition was what really attracted to the 300 line but it proved very difficult to find and the few I found were significantly priced over MSRP. I then stumbled across this piece on Omega's website and the deal was sealed in my mind. My only concern was this was pretty pricey piece and in terms of assessing resale value, I assume the the SS version of the 300 is in much higher demand than this version. While, I was still mulling keeping the watch, to my shock and horror my 3yr old pulled the sale tag off the watch rendering it non-returnable. All that said, I'm pretty smitten with this piece and doubt I would ever want to part with it.


Congratulations and welcome to the club!!

I chose the SS with bracelet because it was more true to the original, but I have to say, THAT is a beautiful piece. Enjoy it!!

I think this watch now needs to be passed on to your son at a time that you deem appropriate...18 years, 21, college/university grad, etc. The Gods have spoken.

Rene


----------



## Morrisdog

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Would the gold or Ti be anymore scratch resistant than the steel? I've only had mine for a few days but I'm already at odds with the shiny metal ring around the crystal.


Gold is much less scratch resistant than steel. The grade 5 titanium is a tad bit more scratch resistant than stainless steel. However i don't think there is much of a practical difference.


----------



## Morrisdog

arize84 said:


> 1st post here. Just got this. I had to drop it off at a local store to remove some links. This is my second Omega (1st is the big PO 8500 in SS). I had started set on getting a SS DateJust II but the beauty of the 300 does it for me so much more than the Rolex. The Spectre edition was what really attracted to the 300 line but it proved very difficult to find and the few I found were significantly priced over MSRP. I then stumbled across this piece on Omega's website and the deal was sealed in my mind. My only concern was this was pretty pricey piece and in terms of assessing resale value, I assume the the SS version of the 300 is in much higher demand than this version. While, I was still mulling keeping the watch, to my shock and horror my 3yr old pulled the sale tag off the watch rendering it non-returnable. All that said, I'm pretty smitten with this piece and doubt I would ever want to part with it.
> View attachment 6618538


Personally i think your version is possibly the nicest one of the lot!! and i don't usually go for two tone watches.


----------



## Cpb1975

Just added the Titanium version to the Stainless steal bought last year.


----------



## Betterthere

Cpb1975 said:


> View attachment 6677090
> Just added the Titanium version to the Stainless steal bought last year.


Will be interesting to hear your thoughts. Do you plan to brush the pcls?


----------



## Cpb1975

No plans to brush the pcls had no problems with stainless steal version which I have used since last May.


----------



## Perseus

Cpb1975 said:


> No plans to brush the pcls had no problems with stainless steal version which I have used since last May.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Perseus said:


>


THAT. IS. HILARIOUS.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Zinzan

Cpb1975 said:


> No plans to brush the pcls had no problems with stainless steal version which I have used since last May.


That is awesome. I chose the Spectre, but still love the Ti blue.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Cpb1975

Solesman Did you go for the blue strap? If so how have you got on with it.


----------



## solesman

Cpb1975 said:


> Solesman Did you go for the blue strap? If so how have you got on with it.
> View attachment 6690258
> View attachment 6690258


I don't own the strap let alone the watch. Those photos are from a visit to the Boutique in October last year. I was trying out several options on both the steel and Ti 300 pieces. I wore this combo for about 15 minutes and it was super comfy and so so light. Being 21mm it fits perfectly and typical of OEM Omega straps, it's beautifully made and finished. I love the blue Ti but also the steel black. If I ever choose then that blue strap will be on it no doubt. Go for it


----------



## solesman

Not sure if I posted these but oh well.


----------



## Perseus

Cpb1975 said:


> Solesman Did you go for the blue strap? If so how have you got on with it.


That blue strap is sweet. Is it pretty much the blue version of the DSOTM strap?


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> Not sure if I posted these but oh well.


'Oh well' indeed...;-) When will you pick one up, Dan? Tick tock...:-d


----------



## solesman

Thats pretty much it. The strap come from the Ti Good Planet AT GMT that they had on display. The sales guy was happy to put it on the 300 for me 



Perseus said:


> That blue strap is sweet. Is it pretty much the blue version of the DSOTM strap?


----------



## solesman

Well..... it's my 40th in November so I'll be seeing whats announced at Basel first. If nothing takes my fancy I have a feeling that I'll get a 300. As for which version? Not a bloody clue!! 



Horoticus said:


> 'Oh well' indeed...;-) When will you pick one up, Dan? Tick tock...:-d


----------



## germy_wermy

After wearing the SM300MC for a couple of months on a NATO, I switched back to the bracelet today (worried about scratching up the bracelet but what the heck, you only live once right?).

Now I think it looks and fits best on the metal bracelet. PCLs are not really that blingy in real life. Still contemplating getting the PCLs brushed though.

The best part is that it sits 2-3mm lower on the wrist now, and I am fortunate to get a pretty alright fit on my 6.7 inch wrist (snug but when it gets uncomfortable, I can use one extension on the clasp).










This brings to mind what Kelly Jasper Said about the SM300MC in Hodinkee.

'My favourite is the one I tested - classic stainless steel, the way that God and Cousteau intended dive watches to be.'


----------



## FE650-TE300

Mine in varios straps


----------



## snakeinthegear

That last shot of the SM300mc on the bracelet really looks good.


----------



## Betterthere

germy_wermy said:


> After wearing the SM300MC for a couple of months on a NATO, I switched back to the bracelet today (worried about scratching up the bracelet but what the heck, you only live once right?).
> 
> Now I think it looks and fits best on the metal bracelet. PCLs are not really that blingy in real life. Still contemplating getting the PCLs brushed though.
> 
> The best part is that it sits 2-3mm lower on the wrist now, and I am fortunate to get a pretty alright fit on my 6.7 inch wrist (snug but when it gets uncomfortable, I can use one extension on the clasp).
> 
> This brings to mind what Kelly Jasper Said about the SM300MC in Hodinkee.
> 
> 'My favourite is the one I tested - classic stainless steel, the way that God and Cousteau intended dive watches to be.'


Hard to beat the bracelet. I finally brushed the pcls.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> Thats pretty much it. The strap come from the Ti Good Planet AT GMT that they had on display. The sales guy was happy to put it on the 300 for me


I wonder how that strap would look on my Ti PO 8500 LM, if I could squeeze it onto the 20mm lugs.


----------



## Cpb1975

New and the old.


----------



## solesman

Loving the blue. How does it compare so far?



Cpb1975 said:


> New and the old.
> View attachment 6715698
> View attachment 6715706
> View attachment 6715714


----------



## Titan II

On OEM leather and deployant...

René


----------



## Cpb1975

solesman said:


> Loving the blue. How does it compare so far?


A lot lighter love them both very glad I did it, hard to choose between the 2. The titanium feels a little bit looser on the bracelet compared with the stainless steel which is tight on the wrist. Will be interested in saving up for the blue strap shown in page 87 and seeing what that feels like.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hi, so I'm really proud to say I've just joined the club! I've read most of the posts in this thread, but I still haven't seen if anybody has found a good-fitting rubber strap with curved ends to fit flush with the case! Does anyone know if a strap like the old PO 2500 22mm would fit the watch? Or did I miss a post where someone found such a strap? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

#picsoritdidnthappen

Just kidding. Congrats! I'll defer to the experts but I believe the rubber strap to which you're referring wouldn't work because of the 21mm lugs. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

No, it's fine, you weren't kidding and we all know  I have it on my favorite cheap old bond NATO until my OEM one comes in the mail tomorrow!

I imagine the 22mm rubber wouldn't fit since it's made to be flush with the PO.... But hey I figured I'd ask. I'm really interested in finding a more waterproof option that nylon, and I don't like bracelets at all. I did see someone post a rubber NATO which I have to say is a cool idea...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> No, it's fine, you weren't kidding and we all know  I have it on my favorite cheap old bond NATO until my OEM one comes in the mail tomorrow!
> 
> I imagine the 22mm rubber wouldn't fit since it's made to be flush with the PO.... But hey I figured I'd ask. I'm really interested in finding a more waterproof option that nylon, and I don't like bracelets at all. I did see someone post a rubber NATO which I have to say is a cool idea...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see a picture of a 300 I appreciate mine all the more.

Good call on seeking a good rubber strap. If it's going to see water at all, better to be on rubber or SS.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Hi, so I'm really proud to say I've just joined the club! I've read most of the posts in this thread, but I still haven't seen if anybody has found a good-fitting rubber strap with curved ends to fit flush with the case! Does anyone know if a strap like the old PO 2500 22mm would fit the watch? Or did I miss a post where someone found such a strap? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap of the PO GMT fits great. 21mm and with curved ends ;-)


----------



## Civilguy007

solesman said:


> The strap of the PO GMT fits great. 21mm and with curved ends ;-)


Any pics?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I imagine the 22mm rubber wouldn't fit since it's made to be flush with the PO.... But hey I figured I'd ask. I'm really interested in finding a more waterproof option that nylon, and I don't like bracelets at all. I did see someone post a rubber NATO which I have to say is a cool idea...


Mine spends a decent amount of time on Hirsch rubber. Here's a quick cell phone shot.









Another forum member has a better shot of the same strap.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Perseus said:


> Mine spends a decent amount of time on Hirsch rubber. Here's a quick cell phone shot.
> 
> View attachment 6730450
> 
> 
> Another forum member has a better shot of the same strap.
> 
> View attachment 6730490


Now that's something! I think I saw this strap while browsing the thread...I'll have to go for that maybe! Thanks a bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Civilguy007 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

solesman said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## solesman

Steppy said:


> What strap is that?


21mm OEM rubber for the PO GMT


----------



## ripper

This Hirsch is nice. Very comfortable and good quality.


----------



## snakeinthegear

There are some terrific looking alternative straps here. I recently just bought the OEM Bond nato for my SM300mc and now I'm thinking I may have to shell out for one of these other sexy looking straps. #Jack#Bauer#Dammit


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

I like nato straps :-d


----------



## solesman

Ace_Of_Spades said:


> I like nato straps :-d


Please can you post some photos of your 300 on the the far right strap?


----------



## Bender.Folder

I'm weak, tried one at an Omega boutique , supported by my wife (which prefered the orange PO). Difficult to take a nice pic, its less shiny in steel has more depth on dial and subtle finishing. Beautiful watch but still thinking I'm a bit young at 29 to wear this, doesnt "fit" me yet but one day...


----------



## snakeinthegear

Too young? I'm 30 and bought mine without any hesitation.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

snakeinthegear said:


> Too young? I'm 30 and bought mine without any hesitation.


Try 22 LOL. It's a fantastic watch! It goes perfect with suits or weekend wear... I absolutely adore it. I traded with another forum member and I don't regret it one bit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

I dont wear suits and for me it just doesn't fit me yet....but maybe a second try will convince me . The bezel also is something few talk about but its nicely done. Crisp clicks but not so hard to turn as a PO one and a solid click at 12'.


----------



## Lealole

Bender.Folder said:


> I dont wear suits and for me it just doesn't fit me yet....but maybe a second try will convince me . The bezel also is something few talk about but its nicely done. Crisp clicks but not so hard to turn as a PO one and a solid click at 12'.


The bezel is what was the deciding factor for me, in addition to your comments- its slimmer look and simple design + beautiful finish!


----------



## snakeinthegear

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Try 22 LOL. It's a fantastic watch! It goes perfect with suits or weekend wear... I absolutely adore it. I traded with another forum member and I don't regret it one bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, well there you go. Good taste and quality knows no age.|>


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Oops! Relocating...


----------



## Zinzan

^Funny, but wrong thread?


----------



## mrkip87

Hi all! My wife got me one last x'mas, now I'm happy to be part of the club! 

a shot of my 300 in the dark.


----------



## om3ga_fan

mrkip87 said:


> Hi all! My wife got me one last x'mas, now I'm happy to be part of the club!
> 
> a shot of my 300 in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 6801858


Congrats and welcome. Phenomenal lume shots.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## germy_wermy

What a coincidence! I'm 30 too and mine is an engagement gift!


----------



## yourturn.id

ripper said:


> This Hirsch is nice. Very comfortable and good quality.


cool...


----------



## snakeinthegear

Have had mine on an OEM Bond nato for just over a week now. The material definitely feels better than some other natos out there but I'm not confident that the OEM natos are worth the price they're sold at.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

snakeinthegear said:


> Have had mine on an OEM Bond nato for just over a week now. The material definitely feels better than some other natos out there but I'm not confident that the OEM natos are worth the price they're sold at.


I agree, it is a little bit steep for a NATO, considering how cheap aftermarket ones are... But it is definitely much better quality than aftermarket ones!

What is the width of your NATO if you don't mind me asking? I have mine on the large OEM NATO and I used curved spring bars to get it to fit a bit better... Yours looks a bit thinner in width than mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Mine's a 20mm. It fits great.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I recently tried a 20mm but on mine it left a small gap. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

om3ga_fan said:


> I recently tried a 20mm but on mine it left a small gap.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


That's what I was thinking.... It really irks me that omega would release a popular new line of watches with a weird lug width, market a LE (spectre) a year later with a perfect fitting NATO for said weird lug width, then not sell equivalent NATOs for those who did not get the LE... It's just mean spirited.

For those who do go for an OEM NATO the SM300MC, I do recommend getting curved spring bars for it. It's a bit of a bandaid solution for an annoying problem, but it works quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

To be perfectly honest I just wanted to buy the OEM Bond nato and gave the the sales guy at the OB my watch, he disappeared for 2 minutes and came back with the strap affixed onto my watch. It looked good and felt good when I put it on. The tiny gaps are barely noticeable to me and as such isn't a problem, unlike if it was a bracelet with gaps *shudders*


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

snakeinthegear said:


> To be perfectly honest I just wanted to buy the OEM Bond nato and gave the the sales guy at the OB my watch, he disappeared for 2 minutes and came back with the strap affixed onto my watch. It looked good and felt good when I put it on. The tiny gaps are barely noticeable to me and as such isn't a problem, unlike if it was a bracelet with gaps *shudders*


Very true. I do wear mine on a leather 20mm and it fits just fine on straight bars. Plus, if we're talking Bond, you may be onto something with a small strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

^That deserves a million and one likes|>


----------



## om3ga_fan

Some random pics...




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## solesman

Although I'm not a fan of them, I have to say that your photos capture the essence and beauty of the PCL's along with the other details of the watch. It matches great with what you're wearing too. Nice 



om3ga_fan said:


> Some random pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


----------



## mrkip87

My watch just got its first battlescar today 

Does anyone know if I send it for servicing will they be able to buff it off or something?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mrkip87 said:


> My watch just got its first battlescar today
> 
> Does anyone know if I send it for servicing will they be able to buff it off or something?


I wouldn't recommend sending it for servicing for cosmetic purposes, and since the watch was just release 2 years ago, I can say pretty confidently that it's not time for servicing lol.... Unless you've damaged the watch I suppose. I would just take it to a jewelry store that has a watchmaker. Pretty much any one should be able to match the grain of brushed. Surfaces, and polished ones are even easier to buff. It's always good to have a go-to jeweler whom you can trust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

mrkip87 said:


> My watch just got its first battlescar today
> 
> Does anyone know if I send it for servicing will they be able to buff it off or something?


Now it's officially your watch. Just enjoy the hell out of it. In 5 years when you put it in for a service Omega will make it look like new.


----------



## mrkip87

Lol thanks guys! I think I'll be able to live with the scar for the next few years and yeah In a way it'll be uniquely mine!


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Steppy said:


>


Is that an OEM mesh? Do they make it in 21???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Is that an OEM mesh? Do they make it in 21???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its OEM yes, unfortunately there is only 20/22mm available. This is the 20mm strap, there is some gap, but i prefer that to having the 22mm version and having to bend/strip some links to make it fit


----------



## Pack12

I've been wearing it on the bracelet lately but I just can't get myself to like it. The clasp is great, I think it's the sharp angles of the links. I much prefer the bracelet on my PO. Obviously this is a dressier tool watch, but I might just have top stick to natos.


----------



## rainagain

Quick question on this watch - How long should the regular version (not the Bond LE) be available for purchase through AD?

I have been a lurker on this forum for several months and have almost decided to buy this watch, but taking a bit more time to consider. It will be my first Swiss watch and will be to commemorate a life achievement at the end of April. Should I look to purchase before then due to declining availability?

Also - can anyone comment on the MSRP price of this watch? It seems to be by far the most expensive Omega steel watch I've seen. Is this just because it's relatively new? Do other Omega's debut at this price point (e.g. AT coaxial)? I'm a little concernend about buying the most expensive Omega (in steel, obviously).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

rainagain said:


> Quick question on this watch - How long should the regular version (not the Bond LE) be available for purchase through AD?
> 
> I have been a lurker on this forum for several months and have almost decided to buy this watch, but taking a bit more time to consider. It will be my first Swiss watch and will be to commemorate a life achievement at the end of April. Should I look to purchase before then due to declining availability?
> 
> Also - can anyone comment on the MSRP price of this watch? It seems to be by far the most expensive Omega steel watch I've seen. Is this just because it's relatively new? Do other Omega's debut at this price point (e.g. AT coaxial)? I'm a little concernend about buying the most expensive Omega (in steel, obviously).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It is quite an expensive watch, and it is often sold out at my AD on stainless steel bracelet. Availability shouldn't be a problem, as they haven't indicated they will discontinue it. You will just have to wait for your dealer to get one in if they are sold out.

I will warn you, it loses about $2000 in value on resale of you buy it new. I'd highly recommend finding one for sale here on the forums! It's a new (2yo) model and from my experience, people who are reselling it tend to not have abused the watch. I bought mine second hand on omega leather here, and since I hate bracelets I've never been happier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Pack12 said:


> I've been wearing it on the bracelet lately but I just can't get myself to like it. The clasp is great, I think it's the sharp angles of the links. I much prefer the bracelet on my PO. Obviously this is a dressier tool watch, but I might just have top stick to natos.


I like it on the brushed bracelet, but have enjoyed wearing it on the barenia leather deployant since Christmas. I'll put it back on the bracelet this Spring/Summer.


----------



## rainagain

I'm less concerned about resale (I plan to keep forever) and more with it being out of whack for Omega. At this price point (from an AD) I could get into a few other interesting brands that I hadn't considered at first.

Is it fairly easy to switch out the bracelet / strap by yourself? I was thinking of the bracelet but like the idea of switching to NATO or leather every few months.


----------



## Zinzan

rainagain said:


> Is it fairly easy to switch out the bracelet / strap by yourself? I was thinking of the bracelet but like the idea of switching to NATO or leather every few months.


I find it easy enough. Found a couple small scratches on the back of the lugs after the AD initially sized the bracelet for me, so trust myself to do it better from now on.

Mine came with the Bond NATO as well, so I put it back on for a few weeks around the Spectre movie release.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

rainagain said:


> I'm less concerned about resale (I plan to keep forever) and more with it being out of whack for Omega. At this price point (from an AD) I could get into a few other interesting brands that I hadn't considered at first.
> 
> Is it fairly easy to switch out the bracelet / strap by yourself? I was thinking of the bracelet but like the idea of switching to NATO or leather every few months.


I agree, it's pretty easy. The problem is the 21mm lug width is a bit of a challenge to find straps for that fit well. 22 is usually best, but sometimes 20mm work depending on the "fluffiness" of the band.

I also agree that for the MSRP new in the sm300mc you could get a ton of other watches, including a handful of used Rolex models. But then again you could also buy 100 invicta Quartz divers for the price. If you want the sm300, you've done your research and tried it on, and there's not something you want more, then just go for it. If not, I'll tow the line and say get an omega speedmaster LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

rainagain said:


> I'm less concerned about resale (I plan to keep forever) and more with it being out of whack for Omega. At this price point (from an AD) I could get into a few other interesting brands that I hadn't considered at first.
> 
> Is it fairly easy to switch out the bracelet / strap by yourself? I was thinking of the bracelet but like the idea of switching to NATO or leather every few months.


with right tool it's easy to switch. Dont concentrate too hard on MSRP but what you can likely obtain one for... preowned is an option as mentioned here also.


----------



## rainagain

Ok - good points. Thanks! I need to go try it on again. I had been waiting to watch Spectre (finally did last night) to ensure the Bond association wasn't too cheesy. Now I think I'll wait until April and pick it up (or wait for a gently-worn private sale)


----------



## Morrisdog

You can get pretty good discounts on omega watches but I agree the MRSP is a bit high.


----------



## unimatrixzer0

I've sold mine but I've been contemplating buying another and giving it a DLC treatment.


----------



## jmsrolls

unimatrixzer0 said:


> I've sold mine but I've been contemplating buying another and giving it a DLC treatment.


*NO! Not DLC.*


----------



## TigerDore

Nice photos! Did your AD brush the center links for you?



watchsk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to join the group. Mine is still in Seattle at the Service Center but I am hopeful I will have it back within a couple of weeks. To quote a Tom Petty Lyric "The Waiting is the Hardest Part", especially when your Seamaster 300 is off your wrist. Stephen- Here are some of my shots:
> 
> View attachment 4212074
> View attachment 4212082
> View attachment 4212090
> View attachment 4212098
> View attachment 4212106
> View attachment 4212114
> View attachment 4212122
> View attachment 4212130
> View attachment 4212138


----------



## Steppy

unimatrixzer0 said:


> I've sold mine but I've been contemplating buying another and giving it a DLC treatment.


----------



## leighton156

+1 on that I have the OEM Bond Nato, i liked it so much i bought another. Excellent straps.








Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

I should bump this thread back up again and post my newest watch here. I also posted this picture in today's WAYW thread. Absolutely loving it! Also have the leather strap which I'll put back on later this week.


----------



## dwojo

julywest said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4607882&d=1436576918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I'm slowly making my way through this thread from the beginning so I apologise about the delayed question. I really like this strap. Can I ask the make of this strap please?

I have the SM300MC LE Spectre with the 12-hour bezel which I absolutely love. My preference was for the brushed links also which was another determining factor for me. A standard clasp was purchased to get ride of the 007 engraving too.

Time now to get some other straps to mix it up a bit. Thanks for everyone's posts here. It's a good read.


----------



## dwojo

kyky707 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4957585&d=1439292794"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> The Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial with kevlar strap, perfect fit for undercover job.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4957593&d=1439292876"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> It wears big at my 6.5 inch wrist though, even after sizing the bracelet to minimum it's still little bit loose.


That's a great looking kevlar strap. Looks almost like the genuine Omega strap from the Speedy. Can I ask where you got it please?


----------



## Perseus

dwojo said:


> I'm slowly making my way through this thread from the beginning so I apologise about the delayed question. I really like this strap. Can I ask the make of this strap please?
> 
> I have the SM300MC LE Spectre with the 12-hour bezel which I absolutely love. My preference was for the brushed links also which was another determining factor for me. A standard clasp was purchased to get ride of the 007 engraving too.
> 
> Time now to get some other straps to mix it up a bit. Thanks for everyone's posts here. It's a good read.


Looks like the Kobold canvas strap. They also sell two piece canvas as well.


----------



## Betterthere

dwojo said:


> I'm slowly making my way through this thread from the beginning so I apologise about the delayed question. I really like this strap. Can I ask the make of this strap please?
> 
> I have the SM300MC LE Spectre with the 12-hour bezel which I absolutely love. My preference was for the brushed links also which was another determining factor for me. A standard clasp was purchased to get ride of the 007 engraving too.
> 
> Time now to get some other straps to mix it up a bit. Thanks for everyone's posts here. It's a good read.


It's a 1 piece Kobold canvas strap. Currently they do not have any in stock but I have been assured eventually. Get a 22mm as it squeezes on easily. The 2 piece is available on ebay but I have no experience with those.


----------



## leighton156

That strap does look great. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

leighton156 said:


> That strap does look great.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


The two piece canvas strap is only $26 on Amazon. I picked up a the sand/khaki color.

Robot Check


----------



## Perseus

leighton156 said:


> That strap does look great.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


The two piece canvas strap is only $26 on Amazon. I picked up a the sand/khaki color. The two piece is pretty think, not sure about the one piece, but it's very comfortable. I bought it for a blue Pelagos but the case is unfinished between the lugs and paired with a thin strap I couldn't stop staring at the ugly part of the case.

*Edit I have no idea why the link to Amazon says "Robot Check" but the link works.

Robot Check


----------



## leighton156

Thanks very much. Will have a look to pick pick one up 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

Just got mine a few days ago, and am really liking it.


----------



## DaveW

Spectre on 2500 rubber. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exarkun12

wow this is a dangerous thread, makes me wanna get one of them too!


----------



## om3ga_fan

exarkun12 said:


> wow this is a dangerous thread, makes me wanna get one of them too!


Do it and don't look back.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

DaveW said:


> Spectre on 2500 rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean 2500 rubber? Like the 2500 PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> What do you mean 2500 rubber? Like the 2500 PO?
> 
> I'm guessing they meant this... The OEM rubber dive strap for PO 2500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the strap is 'fantastico'! But I don't believe it will work on the 300 as for this material it likely 'needs' to be the 21mm and this strap comes in 20mm and 22mm.
> 
> Pictured is the 22mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a Payphone


That's what I meant though... The 2500 rubber doesn't fit on the 300MC. Which strap might he be referring to, then, in his picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> That's what I meant though... The 2500 rubber doesn't fit on the 300MC. Which strap might he be referring to, then, in his picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't tell from the photo... Unfortunately...

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Buster_broon

Another owner of a master coaxial spectre watch

sold two planet oceans to get it lol


----------



## Horoticus

Buster_broon said:


> Another owner of a master coaxial spectre watch


WE. NEED. PICS. :-!


----------



## parade

First post here. It's only fair to post this watch since it's the watch that lead me to this forum.


----------



## Horoticus

parade said:


> First post here. It's only fair to post this watch since it's the watch that lead me to this forum.


Nice 1st post, and welcome!


----------



## Buster_broon

Tried to but I'm not allowed due to my post count


----------



## Buster_broon

Here it is


----------



## leighton156

parade said:


> First post here. It's only fair to post this watch since it's the watch that lead me to this forum.
> 
> View attachment 6918634


Superb

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwojo

Since you asked...

Running about 12 seconds per month fast. Amazing!


----------



## DaveW

Jefferson Overlin said:


> What do you mean 2500 rubber? Like the 2500 PO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh the rubber strap from the 2500 PO. Needed a little bit of modification but looks fantastic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

Put it on leather today.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

DaveW said:


> Yeh the rubber strap from the 2500 PO. Needed a little bit of modification but looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks great! I'd be a bit hesitant to mod an OEM strap but I'll admit that looks great! Did you shave down the sides of the band that fit between the lugs?

Here's mine on a super cheap black NATO... I rock this one when I have to do anatomy dissections, which is almost every day this month  finding 21mm anything can be challenging though...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodie

Looks great! May I ask where you bought the strap?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hodie said:


> Looks great! May I ask where you bought the strap?


Are you asking me or DaveW? If you were asking me, it's a Clockwork Syngergy NATO 21mm from eBay. They're 11 dollars, use heavy adhesive and solid metal parts so no pins. I don't know how they would hold up if they were consistently getting wet, but I feel no shame in wearing it as a beater strap. I don't want my OEM NATO to smell like formaldehyde, which is the main reason I bought it. It's pretty simple, comfortable after I worked it a bit in soapy warm water, and if I ruin it somehow, I don't feel too bad! I'm really happy that they make it in the right luv size, which in my opinion is the weakest aspect of this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Wow that looks great! I'd be a bit hesitant to mod an OEM strap but I'll admit that looks great! Did you shave down the sides of the band that fit between the lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh I had to sand the edges of the strap to make it fit, but I took my time and didn't go too far with it. Without really inspecting it you'd never know. I'm very pleased I did it as it really is a nice look on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

DaveW said:


> Yeh I had to sand the edges of the strap to make it fit, but I took my time and didn't go too far with it. Without really inspecting it you'd never know. I'm very pleased I did it as it really is a nice look on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that actually looks INCREDIBLE. We should definitely call up the higher powers at omega and see if we can get them to make a 21mm with a similar design. I really love this strap, and I actually bought a 20mm one a few months ago in advance of finding a PO, which was before the 300MC bug bit me lol. I have since sold it to another WUS member. It's a great rubber strap, and it looks surprisingly sharp for its toolwatch-ish nature. I might go for this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore

That band looks great!



DaveW said:


> Yeh the rubber strap from the 2500 PO. Needed a little bit of modification but looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

That looks great Dave!! You should also consider the rubber for the PO GMT. Fits like a glove as it comes as 21mm standard 



DaveW said:


> Yeh I had to sand the edges of the strap to make it fit, but I took my time and didn't go too far with it. Without really inspecting it you'd never know. I'm very pleased I did it as it really is a nice look on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW

solesman said:


> That looks great Dave!! You should also consider the rubber for the PO GMT. Fits like a glove as it comes as 21mm standard


Maybe in the future Dan but this one is my favourite of all rubber straps I've owned including 8500 rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

DaveW said:


> Maybe in the future Dan but this one is my favourite of all rubber straps I've owned including 8500 rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While browsing Ofrei this morning, I found something pretty interesting... There is actually already a 21mm 2500-style PO rubber strap that was originally made for the Omega America's Cup Regatta SMP!!!!! Here's the watch it was made for, about halfway down the page:

Omega - Regatta Yachttimers

You can purchase it off Ofrei for a big chunk of change in their "Omega rubber straps" section, and I just found it selling a few times on eBay.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> While browsing Ofrei this morning, I found something pretty interesting... There is actually already a 21mm 2500-style PO rubber strap that was originally made for the Omega America's Cup Regatta SMP!!!!! Here's the watch it was made for, about halfway down the page:
> 
> Omega - Regatta Yachttimers
> 
> You can purchase it off Ofrei for a big chunk of change in their "Omega rubber straps" section, and I just found it selling a few times on eBay.


Very cool find. Thanks for the tip! Here's the page link.

http://www.ofrei.com/page750.html

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Lealole

mrkip87 said:


> Lol thanks guys! I think I'll be able to live with the scar for the next few years and yeah In a way it'll be uniquely mine!


You will have plenty more by the time you need it serviced!! I remember when i got my first tiny scratch.... Now I have a few more.. I know the feeling, but like it was pointed out Omega will make it look new when you do have it serviced.... then we will start the process all over again! LOL~


----------



## Lealole

Jefferson Overlin said:


> While browsing Ofrei this morning, I found something pretty interesting... There is actually already a 21mm 2500-style PO rubber strap that was originally made for the Omega America's Cup Regatta SMP!!!!! Here's the watch it was made for, about halfway down the page:
> 
> Omega - Regatta Yachttimers
> 
> You can purchase it off Ofrei for a big chunk of change in their "Omega rubber straps" section, and I just found it selling a few times on eBay.


Great..........now you guys have me in rubber strap mode..... would be great for summer... and with all the time spent on the boat me & the Mrs enjoy during summer months... I wouldn't have to worry about ruining my new leather OEM strap... oh and its my Bday in June... Anything else you guys can think of to sway the wife...?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

FYI, with the recent price increases, ordering straps from an AD is MUCH cheaper than Ofrei. I ordered the SMP rubber strap a couple of weeks ago for more than $100 less than Ofrei.


----------



## Perseus

Iowa_Watchman said:


> FYI, with the recent price increases, ordering straps from an AD is MUCH cheaper than Ofrei. I ordered the SMP rubber strap a couple of weeks ago for more than $100 less than Ofrei.


Now that they can't get anymore Omega parts their prices have skyrocketed. Not cool.


----------



## Perseus

I always liked the look of the 2500 rubber but I never found it that comfortable--especially when compared to Isofrane.


----------



## Horoticus

I'm still enjoying a curved, tropic strap. :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Just a tip for thick oem rubber like the 2500 diving one, boil it 30s in hot water and another 15s if still too stiff then quickly curve it around a glass then let it rest for a night under book. Mine became far more supple and enjoyable.


----------



## dwojo

Watching time tick by


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

René


----------



## MarkSeattle

I got to say, really nice pictures!


Mark


----------



## Civilguy007

I had an opportunity to wear a tux last night. Good time for my SM 300 MC. OK, so it wasn't an LE. But I still felt like Bond.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakris

Some comparison photos of the SM300 and the newly purchased 114060!


----------



## Morrisdog

Wow.. The Rolex is nice and such a classic watch but I just love that omega !!


----------



## Morrisdog

I also recently bought a friend for my two omega's. A very different watch and my first second hand purchase. I now have the SM 300 on the NATO and have started to wear my 15 year old speedie reduced again. I wore the SM 300 on the bracelet practically every day last year after I recieved it in Jan 2015. The new Cartier has not found as much wrist time but I still very much like it.. It's more of a special occasion watch .
View attachment 6989106


----------



## Civilguy007

I successfully performed surgery on my 300 MC this evening...

1 unused deployant + 1 New Horween Chromexcel strap =




























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks good!


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Looks great!


----------



## C7vette

NICE may have to try one!!



Civilguy007 said:


> I successfully performed surgery on my 300 MC this evening...
> 
> 1 unused deployant + 1 New Horween Chromexcel strap =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

What can I say, my AT is no longer alone as I finally couldn't resist this beauty which went on a Kaufmann saddle leather strap immediately. So much for the plan to remain a one-watch person...


----------



## Perseus

Great looking strap. Who makes it?



Horoticus said:


> I'm still enjoying a curved, tropic strap. :-!
> 
> View attachment 6957210
> 
> 
> View attachment 6957218
> 
> 
> View attachment 6957234


----------



## Horoticus

Perseus said:


> Great looking strap. Who makes it?


Thank you! Wears very nicely, too. It's an unbranded vintage strap I picked up from the 'bay.


----------



## ripper

300 MC in great Seamaster company


----------



## COUPET

ripper said:


> 300 MC in great Seamaster company


Outrageous collection! Wonderful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy




----------



## raxraxcity

I got the new 5 stripe bond nato strap today for my omega 300mc, initially i had the smaller 19mm one as a gift which was too small... then I waited 2 months to get a new one, but it seems like they gave me a 22mm one? (I just measured with a ruler and it seems to be 22mm)

Could anyone please verify if they have the same issue? 

The sales person at the omega boutique said it was normal as they don't make the size in between to fit my sm 300 master coax(lug size is 21mm?)... Was this a complete lie? looking at the website it says they have sizes for 19/20/21/22...


----------



## germy_wermy

Contacted Swatch Singapore for spare spring bars and the lady mentioned that I would have to send in my watch for a service as they do not sell parts off the shelf. -_-

I guess I have to look for aftermarket parts then.

I went out to get a cheap digital caliper to just get a better idea of some measurements.

Hope that this helps anyone looking to get spare 21mm spring bars! 

First, measured a couple of straps just to determine that the calipers are fairly accurate, or at least not spoilt.

22mm Bonetto Cinturini


















20mm NATO from CSW. 









Thickness









Thickness of my SM300MC. Tried to get it at the thickest parts. 









SM300MC on NATO. Pretty much there. 









Length of spring bar. 









Lug width of SM300MC









Diameter of middle of spring bar









Diameter of spring bar end that goes into the lug hole









Hope that this helps!


----------



## solesman

Well today I tried on the Ti version again...it's still singing to me which is a good sign  It still feels weird on the wrist for the first few minutes, but once I get used to the light weight I really love it. The blue really does hit the mark too. This is right now the watch I'll get to celebrate my 40th but I'll be waiting to see what Basel brings first.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> Well today I tried on the Ti version again...it's still singing to me which is a good sign  It still feels weird on the wrist for the first few minutes, but once I get used to the light weight I really love it. The blue really does hit the mark too. This is right now the watch I'll get to celebrate my 40th but I'll be waiting to see what Basel brings first.


ha, so how long is it till the birthday?
(I finally fell for it as well Wednesday, the SS version, see previous page. You won't regret it, its fantastic)


----------



## JPfeuffer

Blue Ti for me, if I get one no doubt!


----------



## soaking.fused

solesman said:


> Well today I tried on the Ti version again...it's still singing to me which is a good sign  It still feels weird on the wrist for the first few minutes, but once I get used to the light weight I really love it. The blue really does hit the mark too. This is right now the watch I'll get to celebrate my 40th but I'll be waiting to see what Basel brings first.


Super-cool to see you smitten with the Blue. When this design dropped initially, I thought of your collection and how complimentary your LMPOLE would be to the Ti. Hard to believe it has been out that long. (And also "watch-dorkish" of me trying to match pieces to other collections)

Happy Birthday to you for when it comes (Big Four-Zer0), nonetheless. I like the Blue version, too.


----------



## Rob11966

raxraxcity said:


> I got the new 5 stripe bond nato strap today for my omega 300mc, initially i had the smaller 19mm one as a gift which was too small... then I waited 2 months to get a new one, but it seems like they gave me a 22mm one? (I just measured with a ruler and it seems to be 22mm)
> 
> Could anyone please verify if they have the same issue?
> 
> The sales person at the omega boutique said it was normal as they don't make the size in between to fit my sm 300 master coax(lug size is 21mm?)... Was this a complete lie? looking at the website it says they have sizes for 19/20/21/22...


No, not a lie. They make a 21.5 to fit 21 and 22mm lugs. There is only one size, so you are OK.

Rob


----------



## JP(Canada)

Rob11966 said:


> No, not a lie. They make a 21.5 to fit 21 and 22mm lugs. There is only one size, so you are OK.
> 
> Rob


That's only half right. They do make a 22mm that they like to sell for 21mm watches, but the Spectre Bond Nato is 21mm exact. I have one. The part number can be found on this forum (or in one of my old posts.


----------



## Cpb1975

soaking.fused said:


> Super-cool to see you smitten with the Blue. When this design dropped initially, I thought of your collection and how complimentary your LMPOLE would be to the Ti. Hard to believe it has been out that long. (And also "watch-dorkish" of me trying to match pieces to other collections)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you for when it comes (Big Four-Zer0), nonetheless. I like the Blue version, too.


the blue ti version is lovely I am loving mine along with the stainless steal version. Have a great 40th and I am sure you will love the watch.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> ha, so how long is it till the birthday?
> (I finally fell for it as well Wednesday, the SS version, see previous page. You won't regret it, its fantastic)


It's in November. I'll struggle to wait till then but good things and all that 



JPfeuffer said:


> Blue Ti for me, if I get one no doubt!


Totally!! A lot to be said for Omega liquidmetal blue and the grey tone of the titanium 



soaking.fused said:


> Super-cool to see you smitten with the Blue. When this design dropped initially, I thought of your collection and how complimentary your LMPOLE would be to the Ti. Hard to believe it has been out that long. (And also "watch-dorkish" of me trying to match pieces to other collections)
> 
> Happy Birthday to you for when it comes (Big Four-Zer0), nonetheless. I like the Blue version, too.


As nice as the black steel version is, I agree that it would be redundant with my PO and Sub. Besides I think it looks best in blue  Amazed more people haven't bought one to be honest.



Cpb1975 said:


> the blue ti version is lovely I am loving mine along with the stainless steal version. Have a great 40th and I am sure you will love the watch.


What a fun decision you get to make every morning!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> It's in November. I'll struggle to wait till then but good things and all that
> 
> As nice as the black steel version is, I agree that it would be redundant with my PO and Sub. Besides I think it looks best in blue  Amazed more people haven't bought one to be honest.!


oh, good luck then being patient for those nine months.

For you the blue really makes sense, given the PO and Sub.
I tried the blue one as well but it could simply not compete with the blue of my AT. And I didn't like the combination of the blue dial and bezel with the yellowish indices and numerals. That's why I chose the black steel, which for me also works better with the brown strap. This watch will never see the bracelet, for that I have the AT (which I would never wear on a strap)


----------



## Rob11966

JP(Canada) said:


> That's only half right. They do make a 22mm that they like to sell for 21mm watches, but the Spectre Bond Nato is 21mm exact. I have one. The part number can be found on this forum (or in one of my old posts.


Sorry JP, you are correct with regards to the Spectre NATO. With regards to the non-spectre, grey black NATO for the 300 MC, it only comes in a 21/22 which measures at 21.5 (I just checked mine again with the verniers). It fits the watch fine in my opinion, with the smallest of overhang. This can be corrected with curved spring bars, but to be honest it's so insignificant that I haven't bothered.


----------



## raxraxcity

Rob11966 said:


> No, not a lie. They make a 21.5 to fit 21 and 22mm lugs. There is only one size, so you are OK.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for clarifying this for me, much appreciated.

It's because I saw other photos of the actual spectre sm300mc and the nato strap seemed to fit perfectly unlike mine.

Also the fact that I waited over 2 months for mine and thought that they just gave me the larger size to get me off their backs!

it just seems a tad too large which is annoying and seems to make it sit a bit larger than it really is around my wrist.


----------



## ripper

Only 21mm Omega NATO is the Spectre edition. 
It's sold separately without buckle. I will post ref. no. for the strap and buckle later if you're interested.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Saturday evening. My lady is drinking a very nice red wine. I opted for a Belvedere martini.



















Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Saturday evening. My lady is drinking a very nice red wine. I opted for a Belvedere martini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


...Shaken, not stirred... (both Martini and watch)


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> ...Shaken, not stirred... (both Martini and watch)


The martini...so good. The watch...awesome but not the LM LE PO I didn't buy 

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> The martini...so good. The watch...awesome but not the LM LE PO I didn't buy
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


No RAGRETS...


----------



## Steppy




----------



## jmsrolls

om3ga_fan said:


> Saturday evening. My lady is drinking a very nice red wine. I opted for a Belvedere martini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Ahhh, my favorite watch and my wife's favorite adult beverage. A nice combo.


----------



## tburchell

Newest addition to my collection:


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hey guys, just wanted to show off a new strap acquisition from eBay! It's a 21mm tag aquaracer non OEM replacement! It's great looking, high quality, durable, but also quite pliable! definitely a good alternative to dropping a cash bomb on a 21mm omega OEM rubber strap, and it fits the lugs perfectly.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hi all! Just wanted to share a new strap acquisition from eBay! It's 21mm, pliable, durable, and quite high quality for $28. What do y'all think?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Sorry for the double post, I got an error on the first one so I redid it, but apparently it went through. Now I can't delete the second one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Sorry for the double post, I got an error on the first one so I redid it, but apparently it went through. Now I can't delete the second one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOOh looks good. Link please !!


----------



## dwojo

I agree, looks good! I did a little searching and found it here:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/21MM-RUBBER-W...UARACER-FT6028-BLACK-/171820143053?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

dwojo said:


> I agree, looks good! I did a little searching and found it here:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/21MM-RUBBER-W...UARACER-FT6028-BLACK-/171820143053?nav=SEARCH


Awesome. thanks for sharing the link for me! I will say... If you have bigger wrists, the strap is kind of short ... I only have three more holes left on the strap and my wrists are about 7.25 inches. I really doubt I'd be able to get enough extension out of it to go over a scuba suit or anything lol... Nevertheless it's pretty comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

My "new" to me Seamaster 300 (with comparison to my classic 2500 PO)


----------



## Betterthere

Anyone with sm300mc Ti brushed their PCLs? If so pics please.


----------



## brucewonder

what a great looking piece. Ive been seeing alot of these with a leather band too. So sexy


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I know I posted this in today's WRUW thread, but I am still amazed how much less shiny this watch is with the vintage strap. I spent 2 hours at the AD when I bought it. I love the watch if it wasn't for the bracelet which makes the whole package so shiny. Having the centre links brushed doesn't work for me because I don't like that look on this particular watch. But when the salesman opened the drawer with vintage straps and fitted this one onto the watch it took me less than a second to pull out the credit card.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Sloopjohnb said:


> I know I posted this in today's WRUW thread, but I am still amazed how much less shiny this watch is with the vintage strap. I spent 2 hours at the AD when I bought it. I love the watch if it wasn't for the bracelet which makes the whole package so shiny. Having the centre links brushed doesn't work for me because I don't like that look on this particular watch. But when the salesman opened the drawer with vintage straps and fitted this one onto the watch it took me less than a second to pull out the credit card.


I agree. I actually wonder what the watch would look like if the lugs were brushed as well as the center links.... But it would definitely change the watch too much. I personally just throw it on NATOs or rubber and I'm good to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share a new strap acquisition from eBay! It's 21mm, pliable, durable, and quite high quality for $28. What do y'all think?


Just put one of those on my 300 MC - a very comfortable strap and has just the right look.

I have also ordered black and brown leather deployant straps from the same seller.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Grabbing a spot of coffee at the airport.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I agree. I actually wonder what the watch would look like if the lugs were brushed as well as the center links.... But it would definitely change the watch too much. I personally just throw it on NATOs or rubber and I'm good to go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes absolutely. I don't know whether it would be better or nor not with a brushed top of the lugs. Omega stayed fairly close to the original with the looks, the only difference being that the centre links or polished now and not the sidelinks (see the comparison here: https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/seamaster-300/

The old AT 8500 (with the date frame window) has the top of the lugs brushed (and sides polished), that's why the all-brushed bracelet works there. But as you can see there are a lot of people here who love the SM for the PCLs, its just a matter of personal taste, and like you with a Nato or rubber it works for me with a vintage leather strap.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I'm in the PCL camp. Love 'em. They're great in my AT8500 and SM300. Have had the 300 on a NATO a couple of times but I seem to like it best on the bracelet. My PO's...the opposite. Lately I've been preferring them on straps as opposed to their bracelets. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

This is a bracelet watch . Sorry to disagree but leather just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## MFB71

I am going to get the bracelet brushed tomorrow. Only 2 days in. I presume the Spectre limited edition watch head is the same re polished sections? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

julywest said:


> This is a bracelet watch . Sorry to disagree but leather just doesn't do it for me.


No worries, that's exactly what I say about my AT. Doesn't work at all on leather for me ;-)


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

julywest said:


> This is a bracelet watch . Sorry to disagree but leather just doesn't do it for me.


But but but ... What about James Bond? ... :'(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

MFB71 said:


> I am going to get the bracelet brushed tomorrow. Only 2 days in. I presume the Spectre limited edition watch head is the same re polished sections?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I lasted somewhat longer but have enjoyed much more since getting it brushed.


----------



## Betterthere

Jefferson Overlin said:


> But but but ... What about James Bond? ... :'(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh nato I understand but I don't think he wore leather .

And I should add anyone is free to wear their watch however they would like.

Just expressing opinions.


----------



## badams118

He wore the sub on leather in Dr no.


----------



## Bender.Folder

for the rubber go bonetto cinturini 281. Dont own a 300mc but on 22mm lug width watches theres a tiny gap so I bet it shoulb be perfect on the 21mm of the 300mc.


----------



## box.erik

Finally wanted to say "hello" and thought I'd share my 300MC, which just received a new leather strap from Aaron, at Combat-straps. As much I think it looks perfect on the bracelet, this cracked-leather strap is really doing it for me... Enjoy!
View attachment 7308426

View attachment 7308434

View attachment 7308442


----------



## Morrisdog

box.erik said:


> Finally wanted to say "hello" and thought I'd share my 300MC, which just received a new leather strap from Aaron, at Combat-straps. As much I think it looks perfect on the bracelet, this cracked-leather strap is really doing it for me... Enjoy!
> View attachment 7308426
> 
> View attachment 7308434
> 
> View attachment 7308442


Attachments don't seem to be working


----------



## Morrisdog

A new cheap 21mm NATO 
View attachment 7317274


I cut of the extra flappy bit to make it sit a little lower
View attachment 7317314


I am now considering whether I do this for my expensive omega NATO ..


----------



## Morrisdog

Not sure why the site has stopped showing the photo and started with a link to the photo


----------



## DocJekl

Morrisdog said:


> Not sure why the site has stopped showing the photo and started with a link to the photo


Sometimes if you copy the link to an image on the web, the host site won't allow the deep link to show it as an image on the forums.


----------



## Morrisdog

I mainly use my iPad and have been using the camera then and there to post the images rather than previously taken images stored on the iPad. Previously it showed the images, now it posts a link. I have never used any online photo service.


----------



## DocJekl

Morrisdog said:


> I mainly use my iPad and have been using the camera then and there to post the images rather than previously taken images stored on the iPad. Previously it showed the images, now it posts a link. I have never used any online photo service.


On my iPad your method is the only way I can post a photo if it's not already online, and it always works for me - i.e. I get a visible photo and not a link. We can't re-use our previously uploaded photos with an iPad because with this forum's software we can't drag the old photos into the selection box.


----------



## Betterthere

Morrisdog said:


> I mainly use my iPad and have been using the camera then and there to post the images rather than previously taken images stored on the iPad. Previously it showed the images, now it posts a link. I have never used any online photo service.


I use phone to post quite a bit now. When mine puts a link I edit the post and do again and 9 times out of 10 it works. Go figure


----------



## ripper




----------



## DocJekl

I'd much prefer this watch with the clean white lume as depicted above.


----------



## Morrisdog

View attachment 7329434

I cut the extra flappy bit of my omega NATO..


----------



## Morrisdog

Mm.. It's still only posting links rather than real photos . Bit strange


----------



## Morrisdog

View attachment 7329722


ok.. it seems i can only submit photos using a computer and manage attachments feature on the advanced menu set..

well i finally cut the extra flappy bit of my nato strap. i am happier with how it now sits on the wrist.


----------



## Hands90

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> René


Great set


----------



## Titan II

Hands90 said:


> Great set


Thanks very much Hands90.

I was in a restaurant having a coffee and waiting for my brunch party to show up. I decided to pass the time by taking a few photos. I'm sure the staff thought I was a complete wingnut.

Anyway, I am a pathetic photographer, but I do think some of these turned out pretty good.

Thanks again for the compliment.

Rene


----------



## okumonux

The green rubber nato looks great!


----------



## Perseus

Morrisdog said:


> Mm.. It's still only posting links rather than real photos . Bit strange


Me too, but if I post the same photo twice it appears.


----------



## kunimi

hi !
just joined this club, but i can't post pic yet. have really low post


----------



## Morrisdog

The photo I posted a couple of days ago has disappeared!!
Just trying to post with tapatalks










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Well I can see a photo ! Yey!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The blue looks good with the grey on that NATO Morris. I'm hoping they bring out some new colours next week. Maybe something with brown non leather. Look smashing with the blue. I'm still hankering the Ti 300. If after Basel I still love it then it will be my 40th gift to myself 



Morrisdog said:


> The photo I posted a couple of days ago has disappeared!!
> Just trying to post with tapatalks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

It was a 40th gift to myself as well!! 

The NATO is great to wear.. I also bought a couple of crown and buckle natos but much prefer this omega one. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvck

I'm sitting in my office at 1742 on a Friday night, it's my 30th birthday, and my brand new SS 300MC is at home in its box having been giftwrapped by my girlfriend last night. The watch arrived almost a fortnight ago; I had the bracelet sized the day it arrived and apart from two sneaky peeks I've not looked at it since.

_Superhuman _levels of self-control here, people.


----------



## Steppy

Pvck said:


> I'm sitting in my office at 1742 on a Friday night, it's my 30th birthday, and my brand new SS 300MC is at home in its box having been giftwrapped by my girlfriend last night. The watch arrived almost a fortnight ago; I had the bracelet sized the day it arrived and apart from two sneaky peeks I've not looked at it since.
> 
> _Superhuman _levels of self-control here, people.


Go home !!!


----------



## Pvck

Left the office with _Back in Time_ blaring in my ears (a song only slightly older than I am); quick drink with friends; meet herself at a Vietnamese place; cocktails against the Hong Kong skyline; more; home, sofa and the Blues Brothers (songs I taped to my Walkman-knockoff as a child) to finish up.

As 30th birthdays go, a good result.

So far as the WUS readership is concerned, I'm hoping that awful picture quality is excused by magical cityscape background...


----------



## Civilguy007

Happy Birthday! Nice lumes... watch and buildings!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Please don't apologize for those pictures. Magical shots...congrats!


----------



## DocJekl

Congrats Dude!

Can't wait to get my 54th birthday present on Tuesday - don't get to touch or peek until then (doesn't arrive until Monday).


----------



## Steppy

great pics


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Buster_broon

My partner has told me one of my watches has to go so decided to sell this

thought hard about it and my other two watches are of equal value so didn't want one of my children thinking I loved the other more (breitling superocean 44 & superocean 44 2)

will be sad to see it go but I'm sure it will find a new home


----------



## solesman

I'd sell the 2 Breitlings and keep the Spectre. You can pick up another watch that's of equal value further down the line.


----------



## Steppy

Yeah, I definitely would be getting rid of one of the breitlings. No brainer


----------



## sensui123

larryganz said:


> Congrats Dude!
> 
> Can't wait to get my 54th birthday present on Tuesday - don't get to touch or peek until then (doesn't arrive until Monday).


Can't wait either, all this mystery and suspense is killing me.


----------



## DocJekl

Buster_broon said:


> My partner has told me one of my watches has to go so decided to sell this
> 
> thought hard about it and my other two watches are of equal value so didn't want one of my children thinking I loved the other more (breitling superocean 44 & superocean 44 2)
> 
> will be sad to see it go but I'm sure it will find a new home


Hey, I don't always listen to my wife of 24 years, so why must you obey your partner?

You'll find a way to work it out. If not, lose one of the Breitlings and don't worry about one child feeling inferior, because they could have vastly different tastes in watches later.


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Can't wait either, all this mystery and suspense is killing me.


Must wait. I have 2 mystery watches coming this week. Both the same color scheme, one from Omega and one from Japan, and that's your only hint. My NOMOS Midnight Orion Limited $5/75 coming this month is not the secret watch.


----------



## dawiz

Buster_broon said:


> My partner has told me one of my watches has to go so decided to sell this
> 
> thought hard about it and my other two watches are of equal value so didn't want one of my children thinking I loved the other more (breitling superocean 44 & superocean 44 2)
> 
> will be sad to see it go but I'm sure it will find a new home


Don't do it - you'll regret it. I definitely did - still planning on re-buying

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvck

Great shot and strap - would you mind telling us which strap/vendor this is? Many thanks!



Steppy said:


>


----------



## wrist.time

After seeing a Speidel bracelet/Speedy combo in a Hodinkee article, I thought one would look great on the 300, given its retro look. I think I was right.


----------



## kunimi

I have small wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Pvck said:


> Great shot and strap - would you mind telling us which strap/vendor this is? Many thanks!


Watch Obsession, one of the sponsors here on WUS, this is a JPM Vintage strap

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/jean-paul-menicucci-watch-straps


----------



## Pvck

Fantastic and thank you. I'm guessing the Burgundy? (https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/co...talian-shell-cordovan-watch-strap-in-burgundy)


----------



## Steppy

No, Tabac brown I think


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Can't wait either, all this mystery and suspense is killing me.


So that we don't go off topic here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-incoming-hope-im-not-allergic-puppy-3004402-2.html#post26995858


----------



## germy_wermy

Squeezed the new Borealis Iso-clone (22mm) on the SM300MC.









This strap is pretty awesome of the price. Had an Isofrane for a short while, and this comes really close in terms of pliability and comfort. I'd say it's at least 80% of the goodness of Isofrane, at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Now on this strap we're talking ! That should be supplied oem from Omega ! Beautiful shot and whole look.


----------



## Morrisdog

As I browse through the all the new offerings from omega and Rolex can't help but reflect on how much I love my SM300. It's just such a great watch! Comfy, looks great, versatile with straps and a great movement. It's running a whole 15 seconds fast from when I set the time on 1/1/2016!


----------



## Pvck

Hasty shot at work. Who doesn't love strip-lighting? Ditched the bracelet for something lighter...


----------



## Hands90

Quick question when setting the time on the minute hand does the second hand move when the minute hand is going counter clockwise?


----------



## jmsrolls

Hands90 said:


> Quick question when setting the time on the minute hand does the second hand move when the minute hand is going counter clockwise?


The second hand will continue to move uninterruptedly regardless of the direction of the hour hand.


----------



## Perseus

germy_wermy said:


> Squeezed the new Borealis Iso-clone (22mm) on the SM300MC.
> 
> This strap is pretty awesome of the price. Had an Isofrane for a short while, and this comes really close in terms of pliability and comfort. I'd say it's at least 80% of the goodness of Isofrane, at a fraction of the cost!


Mine showed up yesterday and I debated on putting it on the SM 300 but the Pelagos won out. I may give it a go this weekend.


----------



## germy_wermy

Perseus said:


> Mine showed up yesterday and I debated on putting it on the SM 300 but the Pelagos won out. I may give it a go this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 7458114


That's why I bought 2! ;p


----------



## germy_wermy

Bender.Folder said:


> Now on this strap we're talking ! That should be supplied oem from Omega ! Beautiful shot and whole look.


Thanks!  Really enjoying the comfort, and the fact that I can get the watch wet without waiting for the strap to dry out (NATO).


----------



## DocJekl

Morrisdog said:


> As I browse through the all the new offerings from omega and Rolex can't help but reflect on how much I love my SM300. It's just such a great watch! Comfy, looks great, versatile with straps and a great movement. It's running a whole 15 seconds fast from when I set the time on 1/1/2016!


Nice, that's in quartz territory. As a matter if fact, my Omega SMP quartz is gaining only about 16 seconds every three months.

Now, my Rolex GMT II BLNR might have both beat though - less than +3 seconds in over 6 weeks.


----------



## kunimi

Hands90 said:


> Quick question when setting the time on the minute hand does the second hand move when the minute hand is going counter clockwise?





jmsrolls said:


> The second hand will continue to move uninterruptedly regardless of the direction of the hour hand.


in my case, the second hand stopped, and yes, it move slightly a bit when the minute hand is rotated counter clock wise


----------



## Hands90

kunimi said:


> in my case, the second hand stopped, and yes, it move slightly a bit when the minute hand is rotated counter clock wise


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## jmsrolls

kunimi said:


> in my case, the second hand stopped, and yes, it move slightly a bit when the minute hand is rotated counter clock wise


If your watch is an Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial with an 8400 movement, it's defective if what you say happens. The second hand should not stop unless you hack the movement by pulling the crown out to the second stop.


----------



## kunimi

jmsrolls said:


> If your watch is an Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial with an 8400 movement, it's defective if what you say happens. The second hand should not stop unless you hack the movement by pulling the crown out to the second stop.


Yes, i think that is what @Hands90 talking about. If we pull out the crown in the 1st stop, we can change the hour hand - the second hand is still moving. And when we pull again to the last - to change the minute hand, the second hand stop.

Now i just do it again, rotating the minute hand CCW, but this time second hand didn't move at all...funny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Here's mine. Non Omega Nato but I might have to pick one up.


----------



## Hodie

Hands90 said:


> Here's mine. Non Omega Nato but I might have to pick one up.
> View attachment 7482330


Looks good! Where's it from?


----------



## Hands90

Hodie said:


> Looks good! Where's it from?


Clockworksynergy $11 but I might pick up an Omega tomorrow


----------



## om3ga_fan

Hands90 said:


> Clockworksynergy $11 but I might pick up an Omega tomorrow


You won't regret the OEM

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## dawiz

You know guys, I sometimes regret decisions. But as far as watches go, I've never regretted one as much as selling my 300mc. Been wanting to re-buy for almost a year now, but first our car unexpectedly died, now I was hit by a massive back-taxes bill. It just keeps slipping away :-/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> You know guys, I sometimes regret decisions. But as far as watches go, I've never regretted one as much as selling my 300mc. Been wanting to re-buy for almost a year now, but first our car unexpectedly died, now I was hit by a massive back-taxes bill. It just keeps slipping away :-/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. You were one of the early adopters so would be good if you could reacquire.


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> Sorry to hear that. You were one of the early adopters so would be good if you could reacquire.


I will eventually. I flipped it and some other watches for a Daytona. I love the Daytona and still wear it several times a week. It's one of those watches you don't sell again. But as far as Omega goes, I think the Speedy Pro and the 300mc stick out from the current crowd as special. They're both extremely well-rounded, incredibly well-made watches that are are versatile enough to be worn with anything and that work with a huge number of straps. Telling by the number of people here who own one (just look at the wrist-check threads), Omega has somehow managed to create a new classic with the MC.

Anyway, I got in a selling frenzy because of the Daytona (I think many of us have been there before  but have always regretted selling it - and this regret has only be growing over the last few months. I should be on target to re-buy in August or so if nothing else really expensive breaks by then 

(as I side-note: will never again buy a BMW - transmission went out at 65,000km and would have cost me almost 10 grand to get it fixed).


----------



## Morrisdog

Wow larry that is impressive. I don't really know the accuracy of any of my other watches because I let them unwind. The seamaster has however never stopped since I bought it. And I don't have a watch winder. During that period I have sort of worked it out. I know it runs a tad slow if I am very active, but runs a tad fast when rested of the wrist crown up. So if I try hard I might be able to achieve your GMT II accuracy. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Dawiz sorry to hear about your financial troubles .. I had a BMW recently and the transmission also did some strange things like getting stuck in third gear. But after I stopped and restarted it seemed ok. They never found anything wrong when I sent the car to have it checked out. Anyway, I sold it after its warranty period ran out and my current car now has a manual gearbox. A few of my friends have also been slugged with five figure repair bills on their just out of warranty European cars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Morrisdog said:


> Dawiz sorry to hear about your financial troubles .. I had a BMW recently and the transmission also did some strange things like getting stuck in third gear. But after I stopped and restarted it seemed ok. They never found anything wrong when I sent the car to have it checked out. Anyway, I sold it after its warranty period ran out and my current car now has a manual gearbox. A few of my friends have also been slugged with five figure repair bills on their just out of warranty European cars.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't have much choice as far as cars go as the US companies have pretty much stopped selling to European customers. The only US brand that's still present here in Switzerland is Jeep. We used to drive Chrysler and Dodge cars and never had any issue. BMWs are known for their awesome handling (to which I can attest), but also for transmission trouble. I had a manual 320D 4WD - shortly after the warranty ran out, it started to jerk every time I accelerated, soon after, I couldn't shift beyond 2nd gear and that was it. Went with a VW now, that one has been good so far, but I don't like the brand.

Just glad that watches seem to be more reliable than cars and don't cost (quite) as much to repair


----------



## DocJekl

Morrisdog said:


> Wow larry that is impressive. I don't really know the accuracy of any of my other watches because I let them unwind. The seamaster has however never stopped since I bought it. And I don't have a watch winder. During that period I have sort of worked it out. I know it runs a tad slow if I am very active, but runs a tad fast when rested of the wrist crown up. So if I try hard I might be able to achieve your GMT II accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


During that six week period I only took the watch off my wrist for taking a shower. I did not use a winder and I left Crystal up during my showers.


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> Don't have much choice as far as cars go as the US companies have pretty much stopped selling to European customers. The only US brand that's still present here in Switzerland is Jeep. We used to drive Chrysler and Dodge cars and never had any issue. BMWs are known for their awesome handling (to which I can attest), but also for transmission trouble. I had a manual 320D 4WD - shortly after the warranty ran out, it started to jerk every time I accelerated, soon after, I couldn't shift beyond 2nd gear and that was it. Went with a VW now, that one has been good so far, but I don't like the brand.
> 
> Just glad that watches seem to be more reliable than cars and don't cost (quite) as much to repair


seems odd since Fiat owns Chrysler


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> seems odd since Fiat owns Chrysler


They dropped the Chrysler brand in most European markets immediately after purchasing it. Initially, they rebranded some cars (such as the Dodge Journey, the Chrysler Voyager etc.) and sold them as Fiats and Lancias here, but they retracted these American vehicles from the European market over time. A few months back they also announced to get rid of the Voyager, which was the last one they were still selling. It's a pity - the Voyager was very popular here, same goes for the PT Cruiser (which was cancelled in the US as well, if memory serves right). The problem is that Fiat itself is also on the verge of disappearing here - that brand was popular up until the 90s, but now it's pretty much gone.


----------



## Betterthere

dawiz said:


> They dropped the Chrysler brand in most European markets immediately after purchasing it. Initially, they rebranded some cars (such as the Dodge Journey, the Chrysler Voyager etc.) and sold them as Fiats and Lancias here, but they retracted these American vehicles from the European market over time. A few months back they also announced to get rid of the Voyager, which was the last one they were still selling. It's a pity - the Voyager was very popular here, same goes for the PT Cruiser (which was cancelled in the US as well, if memory serves right). The problem is that Fiat itself is also on the verge of disappearing here - that brand was popular up until the 90s, but now it's pretty much gone.


yes PT cruiser gone here as well

IMO Fiat didn't get a good deal


----------



## Morrisdog

I drive a bit of a technological dinosaur in the world of modern cars. It's a locally built Holden commodore which runs a 6.0 L V8 engine sending power to the rear wheels and with an Manual transmission. Its big, heavy but handles well and is comfortable, I absolutely love it! Much more than my previous BMW. I only had a one series then which by the way cost a fair bit more than my current Holden. But Aussie car manufacturing will sadly end in 2017/18 so I will have to look elsewhere when it's time to change over. I own the last series of the commodore. The supercharged versions are very tempting but also completely over the top!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman06880

After not wearing for many months, put it on and remembered why I love it...truly one of my favorites!

View attachment 7514322


----------



## kunimi

Gman06880 said:


> After not wearing for many months, put it on and remembered why I love it...truly one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 7514322


The pic doesn't come up on me


----------



## om3ga_fan

No pic here either


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## EPmac

om3ga_fan said:


> No pic here either


Posting pictures has been a pain for me lately, too. If I use the Insert Image icon, a text line "Attachment xxxxxxxx" is put in my post instead of the picture. That link also doesn't work. If I click Go Advanced and then Manage Attachments, I can successfully post an image. Not sure why it's changed, but the Insert Image stopped working properly for me a couple of weeks ago. Here's something in the spirit of the thread...


----------



## solesman

The sedna gold really works with the lume colour and strap. Beautiful shot of a beautiful watch.



EPmac said:


> Posting pictures has been a pain for me lately, too. If I use the Insert Image icon, a text line "Attachment xxxxxxxx" is put in my post instead of the picture. That link also doesn't work. If I click Go Advanced and then Manage Attachments, I can successfully post an image. Not sure why it's changed, but the Insert Image stopped working properly for me a couple of weeks ago. Here's something in the spirit of the thread...
> 
> View attachment 7518970


----------



## Morrisdog

tapa talks is a reliable way to post photos.. 

like the two tone look with this watch.


----------



## Bender.Folder

I dont thank you for the nice shots on isofrane on the previous pages ! Now it itches back on why I did not buy this superbly discounted 300MC, and perseus that pelagos looks superb too....


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

After finally deciding to make my next "big" (for me) watch purchase an Omega (my first), I have been going back and forth between a this 300MC, an aqua terra 8500 in blue, the PO 8500 and a speedy. Yes, that basically covers them all right? Haha. Anyway, the awesome pictures in this thread and others on Instagram have me now leaning towards this beauty. I was almost at 100% for the aqua terra in blue to go along with my other "nice" watch, the SubC date, but there's just something about dive watches that I love. I also love the way this particular watch, like the SubC, can be dressed up or down to a large degree. The final nice touch is the vintage inspiration, which is why one of the other non-Omegas that I was considering was the Tudor Black Bay Black. I really like the BBB as well, but I feel like this Omega is in another league. And, given that I was debating between the SubC and the PO 8500 about four years ago, I feel like I'm long past due to finally purchase my first Omega. Anyway, thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures. 

René


----------



## izegrim

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures.
> 
> René


That shows the dial being sandblasted nicely. Somewhere I read that the dial is ceramic? Is this the same ZrO2 material of the PO's?


----------



## wrist.time

izegrim said:


> That shows the dial being sandblasted nicely. Somewhere I read that the dial is ceramic? Is this the same ZrO2 material of the PO's?


I was curious about this also. Omega talks about ceramic dials for other watches, but doesn't mention the 300 so I'm leaning toward no. I think GMTMinusFive and a couple other blogs say it IS ceramic, but with all the other features this watch has, I'm sure Omega would have mentioned a ceramic dial on their own site. Of course, I don't care enough to actually go to the store and ask, so I'm hoping someone else will have the answers


----------



## kunimi

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures.
> 
> René


Nicely captured !
Here's mine today with the new nato strap


----------



## Speedy123

Got mine about 9 weeks ago on a polished bracelet - which is gorgeous - but I was paranoid about scratching the clasp (as I had done on my other true love my SM300 diver) 

So I put the bracelet safely out of harms way and bought a tan leather strap (similar to the one Omega supply) for everyday use.

I absolutely adore my SM300 diver but this co-axial takes it to another level.

The pic below was taken about a hour after walking out of the store. The pics on the leather is how it is now and the final pic is my 2 seamasters and my wife's lady's version


----------



## kunimi

Question guys, when i bought this watch at OB, they told me the service interval is 5 years. I read somewhere that the master co-axial has longer service interval, like 7-8 years. Which one is correct ?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

kunimi said:


> Question guys, when i bought this watch at OB, they told me the service interval is 5 years. I read somewhere that the master co-axial has longer service interval, like 7-8 years. Which one is correct ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the watch and movement have only been out for 2 years, so nobody really knows how long. The official claim is 7-8, but they probably said 5 because that's the standard. We'll have to see I guess....


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Hey everyone, I also wanted to ask if anybody actually decided to buy the 21mm omega OEM rubber 2500 planet ocean style strap that I brought up a few months ago! I am currently looking to sell my OEM leather to get it, and I wanted to see if anybody had pictures and/or comments on the fit of it to the lugs.

Here's an obligatory shot of mine on a Speidel bracelet! Truly a good combo, and the inner lugs don't get scratched because of the extra mm of lug width!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist.time

Love the Speidel for the looks but I haven't worn mine in a while because moving fast will spin the watch head around my wrist. I didn't think about it from that angle - an expandable bracelet will expand!


----------



## kingofthebraves

Im being offered 3800 usd for a slightly used 300mc what are your thoughts guys ?

Ive been wanting to get a planet ocean 42 mm but everytime i fit it on my wrist it just doesnt sing. I was originally planning on getting the speedy pro or sub c but this offer came up and the price is really good !! I love the style, the heritage and the technology in this latest incarnation.

For all you owners out there is this a watch that you can keep for the next forty years and not regret a single day ?

Any owners out there who can convince me to get this over the speedmaster or sub c? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

kingofthebraves said:


> Im being offered a 3800 usd for a slightly used 300mc what are your thoughts guys ?
> 
> Ive been wanting to get a planet ocean 42 mm but everytime i fit it on my wrist it just doesnt sing. I was originally planning on getting the speedy pro or sub c but this offer came up and the price is really good !! I love the style, the heritage and the technology in this latest incarnation.
> 
> For all you owners out there is this a watch that you can keep for the next forty years and not regret a single day ? If you were to own only one omega would it be this or the speedy pro ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would be Speedy


----------



## om3ga_fan

Keep the 300


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Betterthere

kingofthebraves said:


> Im being offered a 3800 usd for a slightly used 300mc what are your thoughts guys ?
> 
> Ive been wanting to get a planet ocean 42 mm but everytime i fit it on my wrist it just doesnt sing. I was originally planning on getting the speedy pro or sub c but this offer came up and the price is really good !! I love the style, the heritage and the technology in this latest incarnation.
> 
> For all you owners out there is this a watch that you can keep for the next forty years and not regret a single day ? If you were to own only one omega would it be this or the speedy pro ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i'm not a chrono person so biased but the sm300mc could be the one watch. I wear mine just as I wore my SMP for years. 
imo much different than 42mm po 8500 for daily wear.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

kingofthebraves said:


> Im being offered a 3800 usd for a slightly used 300mc what are ypur thouts guys ?
> 
> Ive always dreamed of getting a planet ocean 42 mm but everytime i fit it on my wrist it just doesnt sing. I was originally planning on getting the speedy pro or sub c but this offer came up and the price is really good !! I love the style, the heritage and the technology in this latest incarnation.
> 
> For all you owners out there is this a watch that you can keep for the next forty years and not regret a single day ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Personally, the 300MC is my favorite watch hands down. It is incredibly durable, comfortable, the perfect balance between PO fatness and SMP skininess, and it looks good with just about any strap that fits the lugs. In my opinion, it has that Speedmaster-like balance of classiness and sportiness, but without the need for winding and lack of water resistance. The complaints are pretty well known (lume is not the brightest, bracelet PCLs hate/love, and lug width is annoyingly weird at 21mm) but they are kind of petty in comparison to what this watch brings to the table. The movement is freaking ridiculously accurate, and the amagnetic properties give an excessively cool piece of mind.

I wanted a PO originally too, but as a fan of more versatile watches, the 300MC was absolutely perfect.


----------



## kingofthebraves

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Personally, the 300MC is my favorite watch hands down. It is incredibly durable, comfortable, the perfect balance between PO fatness and SMP skininess, and it looks good with just about any strap that fits the lugs. In my opinion, it has that Speedmaster-like balance of classiness and sportiness, but without the need for winding and lack of water resistance. The complaints are pretty well known (lume is not the brightest, bracelet PCLs hate/love, and lug width is annoyingly weird at 21mm) but they are kind of petty in comparison to what this watch brings to the table. The movement is freaking ridiculously accurate, and the amagnetic properties give an excessively cool piece of mind.
> 
> I wanted a PO originally too, but as a fan of more versatile watches, the 300MC was absolutely perfect.


What about comparisons to a submariner?

I've been considering the 300mc particularly because it could potentially be the first and last seamaster that you have to own. Aka the grand daddy of all seamasters!

What do you think?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

kingofthebraves said:


> What about comparisons to a submariner?
> 
> I've been considering the 300mc particularly because it could potentially be the first and last seamaster that you have to own. Aka the grand daddy of all seamasters!
> 
> What do you think?


Hmmm, I would say that the 300MC is probably the most equivalent seamaster to the sub. I do like the no-date sub as a watch, but I find it highly overpriced for having less features than the Omega. You have to pay around an extra 2 grand for the Rolex name. And if you're planning to keep it forever, the resale value doesn't matter. Additionally, I hate crown guards, so another vote for the omega from me.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I do like the no-date sub as a watch, but I find it highly overpriced for having less features than the Omega.


:think:


----------



## wrist.time

kingofthebraves said:


> Im being offered 3800 usd for a slightly used 300mc what are your thoughts guys ?
> 
> Ive been wanting to get a planet ocean 42 mm but everytime i fit it on my wrist it just doesnt sing. I was originally planning on getting the speedy pro or sub c but this offer came up and the price is really good !! I love the style, the heritage and the technology in this latest incarnation.
> 
> For all you owners out there is this a watch that you can keep for the next forty years and not regret a single day ?
> 
> Any owners out there who can convince me to get this over the speedmaster or sub c?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You could definitely own this for 40 years and not regret it. I'm starting to fall out of love with it, but that's a personal problem.


----------



## wrist.time

For the sake of more pictures


----------



## JPfeuffer

Not since the Speedy has an Omega worked so perfect on NATOs and various straps! I'll be joining the club shortly with a Ti Blue SM300!


----------



## Hands90

Meant to buy this.


This is the one I have. 
 
What do you guys think.

Red. Not sure about the red.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

The mail lady braved the rain to bring me this today! Just sized it and now I'm walking around the house staring at it. Love it!


----------



## blabla99

Some strap options that I have ?
Enjoy




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Hands90 said:


> Meant to buy this.
> 
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> What do you guys think.
> 
> Red. Not sure about the red.


Tbh, I'm not feeling it. But that's me. And straps, like watches are very personal things. What attracted you to that strap originally - the center line? Experimenting with the red?

Nice thing about non-OEM NATOs is they're inexpensive enough you can experiment without end.

I'm not original at all as I keep my 300 on the bracelet.


----------



## Hands90

om3ga_fan said:


> Tbh, I'm not feeling it. But that's me. And straps, like watches are very personal things. What attracted you to that strap originally - the center line? Experimenting with the red?
> 
> Nice thing about non-OEM NATOs is they're inexpensive enough you can experiment without end.
> 
> I'm not original at all as I keep my 300 on the bracelet.


I'm back to bond -________-



I'd wear it on a bracelet but I always scratch the LUGS :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


----------



## om3ga_fan

Hands90 said:


> I'm back to bond -________-
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wear it on a bracelet but I always scratch the LUGS :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


Looks awesome on the Bond - a future classic to be sure. Is yours the 22mm on curved springs or 20mm?


----------



## Hands90

om3ga_fan said:


> Looks awesome on the Bond - a future classic to be sure. Is yours the 22mm on curved springs or 20mm?


It's the OMEGA band at 21.5mm but I'd buy a 21mm or 20mm


----------



## om3ga_fan

Hands90 said:


> It's the OMEGA band at 21.5mm but I'd buy a 21mm or 20mm


You sourced the actual LE NATO then?


----------



## kunimi

Back to bracelet for today. 
I think i need to work out my arm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parade

Hands90 said:


> I'm back to bond -________-
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wear it on a bracelet but I always scratch the LUGS :-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


I am the exact opposite. I wore my Spectre LE on the NATO and bracelet back and forth for a while. Then I decided to buy a brown leather strap with deployant clasp which I am really happy with.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

parade said:


> I am the exact opposite. I wore my Spectre LE on the NATO and bracelet back and forth for a while. Then I decided to buy a brown leather strap with deployant clasp which I am really happy with.


Are you by chance selling your bracelet?   I bought mine on leather and I regret it a bit now lol.


----------



## parade

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Are you by chance selling your bracelet?   I bought mine on leather and I regret it a bit now lol.


Not a chance. 

I find that the NATO band is very comfortable to wear, but in the end, the look just isn't quite right for me. I thought the watch looked the best with the bracelet, but it did wear a little heavy on my weak arm. That's why I settled on the leather band for daily wear. But this doesn't mean I won't be switching back to the bracelet from time to time!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

parade said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> I find that the NATO band is very comfortable to wear, but in the end, the look just isn't quite right for me. I thought the watch looked the best with the bracelet, but it did wear a little heavy on my weak arm. That's why I settled on the leather band for daily wear. But this doesn't mean I won't be switching back to the bracelet from time to time!


It's no problem. My rubber strap will do!


----------



## JPfeuffer

Just picked up my titanium SM300! Man, it feels good to be back on the club! 
Tried to remove a couple links and didn't budge. 
Is Omega using some sort of Loctite on their new models or do I need to just put a little more elbow grease into things?


----------



## Morrisdog

Mr. Clemson said:


> After finally deciding to make my next "big" (for me) watch purchase an Omega (my first), I have been going back and forth between a this 300MC, an aqua terra 8500 in blue, the PO 8500 and a speedy. Yes, that basically covers them all right? Haha. Anyway, the awesome pictures in this thread and others on Instagram have me now leaning towards this beauty. I was almost at 100% for the aqua terra in blue to go along with my other "nice" watch, the SubC date, but there's just something about dive watches that I love. I also love the way this particular watch, like the SubC, can be dressed up or down to a large degree. The final nice touch is the vintage inspiration, which is why one of the other non-Omegas that I was considering was the Tudor Black Bay Black. I really like the BBB as well, but I feel like this Omega is in another league. And, given that I was debating between the SubC and the PO 8500 about four years ago, I feel like I'm long past due to finally purchase my first Omega. Anyway, thanks for the great pics!


I think you should go for the speedie or the at if you already have the sub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Very nice indeed. More pics please 



JPfeuffer said:


> Just picked up my titanium SM300! Man, it feels good to be back on the club!
> Tried to remove a couple links and didn't budge.
> Is Omega using some sort of Loctite on their new models or do I need to just put a little more elbow grease into things?
> 
> View attachment 7651498


----------



## skirk1983

My new SPECTRE LE on bracelet :smile:


----------



## EPmac

JPfeuffer said:


> Just picked up my titanium SM300! Man, it feels good to be back on the club!
> Tried to remove a couple links and didn't budge.
> Is Omega using some sort of Loctite on their new models or do I need to just put a little more elbow grease into things?


Congrats on the titanium! Don't see too many of those in the forums. Yes, there is some Loctite on the screws. Shouldn't be too hard to get off. Just make sure you have a properly sized screw driver that fits well in the slot. That's all you should really need. I sized my own bracelet, so it's certainly possible. I think I've read posts from others saying they used hot water or a hairdryer to soften the Loctite, but that really shouldn't be necessary. It's not permanent Loctite, so you should be able to break it with just a screwdriver. Good luck!


----------



## jscho

WOW...


----------



## JPfeuffer

Not sure if I added these anywhere else. The other day the sun just hit it right and got it on the perfect angle to capture how it can go from a dark navy blue to a beautiful vivid blue. Didn't think what looked like pretty much a matte color and flat dial could be so interesting but it really is!


----------



## ajn3323

blabla99 - can u tell us ore about your straps and sources. 21mm can be challenging to find! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

JPfeuffer said:


> Not sure if I added these anywhere else. The other day the sun just hit it right and got it on the perfect angle to capture how it can go from a dark navy blue to a beautiful vivid blue. Didn't think what looked like pretty much a matte color and flat dial could be so interesting but it really is!


Beautiful! |>


----------



## mt_hangglider

Don't have mine just yet... expecting a very special delivery this Friday. Bought one a week or so ago pre-owned from a dealer (without seeing it in person). Wasn't entirely happy with the condition when it arrived so back it went for a brand new one.

It did however give me a chance to know what one is like and it's quite a watch! I'm very excited to be getting the new one.

In the meantime, I've been evaluating my strap options since finding the right 21mm is tough, 21mm short (in a 110/65 or 110/70) length for a 6.5" wrist is almost impossible. From putting my straps that I had up to it, I know the best look for my taste will be a vintage looking brown strap with thread that compliments the faux patina lume. So after much searching through websites that offer bespoke options, I ordered this strap from Bas and Lokes today in a 21mm width, short 110/65 length. Perfect. Just the look I want to go for. Will be sure to post photos when they arrive and the two are put together. :-!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

mt_hangglider said:


> Don't have mine just yet... expecting a very special delivery this Friday. Bought one a week or so ago pre-owned from a dealer (without seeing it in person). Wasn't entirely happy with the condition when it arrived so back it went for a brand new one.
> 
> It did however give me a chance to know what one is like and it's quite a watch! I'm very excited to be getting the new one.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been evaluating my strap options since finding the right 21mm is tough, 21mm short (in a 110/65 or 110/70) length for a 6.5" wrist is almost impossible. From putting my straps that I had up to it, I know the best look for my taste will be a vintage looking brown strap with thread that compliments the faux patina lume. So after much searching through websites that offer bespoke options, I ordered this strap from Bas and Lokes today in a 21mm width, short 110/65 length. Perfect. Just the look I want to go for. Will be sure to post photos when they arrive and the two are put together. :-!


I'd also highly recommend leather NATOs for this watch! This one is 20mm unfortunately but like you said leather goes really well with the sm300mc! Enjoy your new watch


----------



## blabla99

ajn3323 said:


> blabla99 - can u tell us ore about your straps and sources. 21mm can be challenging to find! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I use 22 mm straps.
This one is from Ali express cost only 10$ and it's one of the nicer straps that I have.
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Had some time on my hands.


----------



## Hodie

Just got this today. DSOTM leather strap


----------



## Hands90

Rally strap work?


----------



## Bender.Folder

I know I've been on the hard to convince side of the fence with those 300MC but now I get you solesman...I was so set on the steel version I missed how nice the blue/TI is and now its on my radar so bad!!

There is one near zürich for roughly 4,5k€ now, seems a nice deal but when I'm seeing how bad they keep value in steel in europe lately, might wait until they come close to 4k€.


----------



## JPfeuffer

I'm in the minority I guess. I absolutely love the bracelet. I am enjoying having PCLs! When I'm ready for the beach, recreational diving etc, I'll throw it on a strap but for casual wear it looks great. Not nearly as flashy or blingy in real life opposed to pics. With a large collection of nothing but brushed steel bracelets it's a refreshing change. The titanium bracelet oozes quality! It's light but the links feel smooth as butter, solid all while remaining light weight. Affer a week of wear I put the bracelet and clasp build above my GS Titanium Diver. As an owner of GS and Omega my unbiased opinion is the Omega Titanium bracelet is in a different league.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Superb in blue ! Sets the watch off imho, they picked a nice shade ,suits the dial nicely. I was all on the pelagos blue and forgot about this sm300 being blue and ti aswell. Much more versatile and has far more staying power I think. Will think about it, might let the PO go in favor of this one, but the DJII is also on my mind...It never ends  crazy hobby this watch collecting!

Did you already buy yours solesman?


----------



## MR CARDOSO

larryganz said:


> _*You guys are gonna make me buy one,*_ even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


So, mr.Ganz.. did you? (pull the trigger?).


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> You guys are gonna make me buy one, even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.





MR CARDOSO said:


> So, mr.Ganz.. did you? (pull the trigger?).


Nope. Here is what I've picked up since I posted that threat to buy one.

Rolex GMT II BLNR new June 2015
Omega SMP 2541.80 used August 2015 (gift for son along with a Luminox blue sunburst dial on leather)
Seiko Astron GPS Solar chronograph new August 2015
Omega GSOTM new Sept 2015
Tudor Black Bay Red new October 2015
Omega SMP 2541.80 used Dec 2015 (for myself this time)
Omega Aqua Terra 2503.33 used Feb 2016
Omega PO 2500 Liquid Metal Limited Ed used Feb 2016
Rolex black Explorer II 16750 used Feb 2016
Omega Speedmaster Apollo 13 45th Anniversary Silver Snoopy Award #1204/1970
Seiko Grand Seiko SBGX115 diver March 2015
NOMOS Orion Midnight LE #5/75 March 2016
Omega Ti Planet Ocean 9300 March 2016
Omega (to be announced when I have wrist shots) April 2016

I still have them all but three, one sold, one given as a gift, and one stolen...


----------



## MR CARDOSO

larryganz said:


> Nope. Here is what I've picked up since I posted that threat to buy one.
> 
> Rolex GMT II BLNR new June 2015
> Omega SMP 2541.80 used August 2015 (gift for son along with a Luminox blue sunburst dial on leather)
> Seiko Astron GPS Solar chronograph new August 2015
> Omega GSOTM new Sept 2015
> Tudor Black Bay Red new October 2015
> Omega SMP 2541.80 used Dec 2015 (for myself this time)
> Omega Aqua Terra 2503.33 used Feb 2016
> Omega PO 2500 Liquid Metal Limited Ed used Feb 2016
> Rolex black Explorer II 16750 used Feb 2016
> Omega Speedmaster Apollo 13 45th Anniversary Silver Snoopy Award #1204/1970
> Seiko Grand Seiko SBGX115 diver March 2015
> NOMOS Orion Midnight LE #5/75 March 2016
> Omega Ti Planet Ocean 9300 March 2016
> _*Omega (to be announced when I have wrist shots) April 2016*_
> 
> I still have them all but three, one sold, one given as a gift, and one stolen...


speedmaster FOIS? or ck2998? 
your rotation is most impressive. i envy you, sir.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## solesman

Bender.Folder said:


> Did you already buy yours solesman?


Not yet. Undecided. I will keep trying it on as and when time allows. No rush as my 40th is in November. It rocks in blue. Really stunning!!


----------



## solesman

Steppy said:


>


That strap looks great!! Where did you get it fella??


----------



## Civilguy007

larryganz said:


> You guys are gonna make me buy one, even though it will sit on a winder or in the safe most of the time, while I wear my Ti PO 8500 LM or Rolex GMT II BLNR, etc...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger two weeks ago, and my son talked some sense into me.


So instead of buying the "one", by my count, you have bought and kept for yourself 9 others. So are they on winders or in the safe? And if you can get 9 others why not top it off with a 300MC to make an even 10?

Kidding aside, you have done good. Very nice collection.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daswann

Recently joined the club and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Steppy

solesman said:


> That strap looks great!! Where did you get it fella??


Its from Drew Straps, weathered black canvas.

he's on Instagram as @_aboen


----------



## solesman

Steppy said:


> Its from Drew Straps, weathered black canvas.
> 
> he's on Instagram as @_aboen


I thought it could be one of his. Yep I already follow him. His books are closed sadly..


----------



## Betterthere

solesman said:


> I thought it could be one of his. Yep I already follow him. His books are closed sadly..


Closed as in?


----------



## solesman

julywest said:


> Closed as in?


He's not taking any more orders at the moment. He's pretty popular.


----------



## Betterthere

solesman said:


> He's not taking any more orders at the moment. He's pretty popular.


yes had a few.... just making sure still going


----------



## DocJekl

MR CARDOSO said:


> speedmaster FOIS? or ck2998?
> your rotation is most impressive. i envy you, sir.


Almost - I'm on the list for a CK-2998 that my OB says I wont get even as #4 on the list, because I don't buy enough watches from them. And I was going to get a FOIS or 3573.50 sapphire sandwich and install my Mitsukoshi panda dial on it, but something else came up.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/inco...-watches-not-what-youd-expect-me-3091226.html


----------



## DocJekl

Civilguy007 said:


> So instead of buying the "one", by my count, you have bought and kept for yourself 9 others. So are they on winders or in the safe? And if you can get 9 others why not top it off with a 300MC to make an even 10?
> 
> Kidding aside, you have done good. Very nice collection.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I only have room on winders for 17 of my 25 automatics... So I bought four more new quartz watches, but two haven't arrived yet, and one of those is a gift to my son. But I posted up two of them on the forum tonight.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/inco...-watches-not-what-youd-expect-me-3091226.html


----------



## Relo60

larryganz said:


> I only have room on winders for 17 of my 25 automatics... So I bought four more new quartz watches, but two haven't arrived yet, and one of those is a gift to my son. But I posted up two of them on the forum tonight.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/inco...-watches-not-what-youd-expect-me-3091226.html


If you don't mind my asking, just curious on what is your longest running winder? Thanks.


----------



## DocJekl

Relo60 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, just curious on what is your longest running winder? Thanks.


I bought one of the single Wolf in Dec 2012. I bought another in June 2014, and one in Nov 2014. All run constantly and are silent, and they hold the watches in place very well with my bracelets set for a 7.4" wrist. They all cost between $100-150.

The Kendall piano gloss wood winder from Amazon at the bottom left shelf has become a little noisy after 2.5 years of continuous use, but it was like $60. I bought it in Oct 2013, then another in March 2014. I didn't buy the 3rd one until Jan 2016 when the one from 2013 became noisy, and planned to give away the noisy one. All three are in constant use right now and the two newest ones are silent.

The Kendall need me to wrap rubber bands around the watch pillows or cushions to make them larger to fit my bracelets. For a while I only used the Kendall for my watches on adjustable straps, but I'm down to three automatic watches on straps (Dive Master, Hamilton, GSOTM) and these three winders will allow me to wind 6 watches (and store more 9 total that don't need winding, like my manual wind models or solar powered watches.

Prior to that, in 2011 - 2013 I had three Versa and Diplomat dual and single winders that died or got too noisy in the first few months. I went through one of them each year. They all did a good job holding the watches in place. But before that I didn't use winders and kept any watch over $1000 in the safe if I wasn't wearing it.

More recently I added the two dual wolf winders (2014 and 2015) and the Eilux dual winder (2015), and I'm happy with them. They hold the watches well, and are silent. I think the Egard winder arrived in 2014 with my Passages William Shatner limited ed watch, and it does the worst job holding the watches in place, and hasn't been used continuously.


----------



## Relo60

Thanks Larry.

Excellent collection.


----------



## EPmac

Bringin' it back to the thread's roots... Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on black leather. Have a black tie event to go to this Friday. Trying to decide if I should leave it on the leather, or go back to the bracelet. Technically speaking, though, this watch shouldn't be worn to a black tie event. But I think I'll probably break that rule.


----------



## Betterthere

EPmac said:


> Bringin' it back to the thread's roots... Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on black leather. Have a black tie event to go to this Friday. Trying to decide if I should leave it on the leather, or go back to the bracelet. Technically speaking, though, this watch shouldn't be worn to a black tie event. But I think I'll probably break that rule.


Leather. Did Bond never wear his with black tie?


----------



## EPmac

julywest said:


> Leather. Did Bond never wear his with black tie?


On Nato? b-)


----------



## BlueBoy

Hi Everyone, Brand Newby to this forum, Hope you don't mind the but-in but Bond never wore his SM 300 Master Co-Ax on leather or any Seamaster come to think of it. Just steel and NATO.
Reason I joined is I've been looking here to get advice on what the next and final purchase before I start swapping my watches out and I came to the conclusion it had to be the SM 300 Master Co-Ax. Apart from a few desenters, the world and his wife think it's a future classic. An icon in the making, picking up the style from the 1957 original and bringing the hardware for the 21st century. It's not retro.........it's just plain cool.
I've got it on the Omega NATO and an isofrane diver and it's just a statement!
ive heard a few complaints about the thickness at 15mm and its down to the movement. I can't agree, the Aqua Terra has the same 8400 and it's a lot thinner. The thickness is part of the design. It's not oversize but just right at 41mm case width so the 15 MM. thickness gives it the right ooommf for a true diver, it lends some presence to an understated classic design.
ive done some shots to illistrate what I'm getting at with your indulgence....


----------



## Betterthere

BlueBoy said:


> Hi Everyone, Brand Newby to this forum, Hope you don't mind the but-in but Bond never wore his SM 300 Master Co-Ax on leather or any Seamaster come to think of it. Just steel and NATO.


Welcome... good choice you are looking at.

OK to clarify: reread my post I did not say Bond wore his on leather. I said leather was a good choice and then asked didn't Bond wear his at a black tie event.


----------



## BlueBoy

julywest said:


> Welcome... good choice you are looking at.
> 
> OK to clarify: reread my post I did not say Bond wore his on leather. I said leather was a good choice and then asked didn't Bond wear his at a black tie event.


Hi julywest, my bad, I see what you mean, I think I did spot him at an event with one on leather. Strange for a diver though in my opinion. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic but leather on a water tool watch goes against the grain for me. 
I was seriously considering a Sub no date as my next watch but when I spotted this from Omega I was at first fascinated then hooked. It has taken me this long to pull the trigger because I've been mulling over the Spectre limited edition. Decided on the original as the Spectre has a major flaw in the bezel. The "GMT" bezel is next to useless as a working time zone tracker unless I'm missing something. They should have gone the whole hog and put on a rotating 24 hour scale and an adjustable GMT hand. That would have lent even more reason for the lollipop second hand (which I love ) I wish it was on my SM300 M Co-Ax but hey you can't have everything.
thanks for the welcome too!  |>


----------



## BlueBoy

julywest said:


> Welcome... good choice you are looking at.
> 
> OK to clarify: reread my post I did not say Bond wore his on leather. I said leather was a good choice and then asked didn't Bond wear his at a black tie event.


Hi julywest, my bad, I see what you mean, I think I did spot him at an event with one on leather. Strange for a diver though in my opinion. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic but leather on a water tool watch goes against the grain for me. 
I was seriously considering a Sub no date as my next watch but when I spotted this from Omega I was at first fascinated then hooked. It has taken me this long to pull the trigger because I've been mulling over the Spectre limited edition. Decided on the original as the Spectre has a major flaw in the bezel. The "GMT" bezel is next to useless as a working time zone tracker unless I'm missing something. They should have gone the whole hog and put on a rotating 24 hour scale and an adjustable GMT hand. That would have lent even more reason for the lollipop second hand (which I love ) I wish it was on my SM300 M Co-Ax but hey you can't have everything.
thanks for the welcome too!  |>


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

julywest said:


> Welcome... good choice you are looking at.
> 
> OK to clarify: reread my post I did not say Bond wore his on leather. I said leather was a good choice and then asked didn't Bond wear his at a black tie event.


I think we were collectively just poking fun! Also I think you know what this means.... You should wear your 300 on the Bond NATO to your black tie event  Tradition be damned, it looks absolutely awesome on that strap! I bought a shark mesh bracelet on the Internet and it lasted half a day on my 300MC before I went back to the NATO. Definitely a classic look.


----------



## dwojo

BlueBoy said:


> I've been mulling over the Spectre limited edition. Decided on the original as the Spectre has a major flaw in the bezel. The "GMT" bezel is next to useless as a working time zone tracker unless I'm missing something. They should have gone the whole hog and put on a rotating 24 hour scale and an adjustable GMT hand. That would have lent even more reason for the lollipop second hand (which I love ) I wish it was on my SM300 M Co-Ax but hey you can't have everything.
> thanks for the welcome too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |>


I've got to respectfully disagree on that. I bought the SM300MC LE 6-months ago specifically for the 12-hour bezel and have used it when travelling to reference another time zone with great success. You just dial in the bezel as needed and then it's not hard to keep track of the AM/PM conversion.

I also use it daily to keep the date reference i.e. I keep the date at the 12 o'clock position (1-10) and cycle it three times a month. Not having the date was the only thing I missed with this watch bug with this work around I've got that covered.

Had it on bracelet since day one and got a standard SM300MC clasp to get away from the overt 007 reference. Never regretted the purchase and have worn it every day since. It's a truly great piece.


----------



## Morrisdog

EPmac said:


> Bringin' it back to the thread's roots... Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on black leather. Have a black tie event to go to this Friday. Trying to decide if I should leave it on the leather, or go back to the bracelet. Technically speaking, though, this watch shouldn't be worn to a black tie event. But I think I'll probably break that rule.
> 
> View attachment 7767834


that two tone is very nice!!


----------



## Morrisdog

another reason to use the nato


----------



## Betterthere

BlueBoy said:


> Hi julywest, my bad, I see what you mean, I think I did spot him at an event with one on leather. Strange for a diver though in my opinion. Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic but leather on a water tool watch goes against the grain for me.
> I was seriously considering a Sub no date as my next watch but when I spotted this from Omega I was at first fascinated then hooked. It has taken me this long to pull the trigger because I've been mulling over the Spectre limited edition. Decided on the original as the Spectre has a major flaw in the bezel. The "GMT" bezel is next to useless as a working time zone tracker unless I'm missing something. They should have gone the whole hog and put on a rotating 24 hour scale and an adjustable GMT hand. That would have lent even more reason for the lollipop second hand (which I love ) I wish it was on my SM300 M Co-Ax but hey you can't have everything.
> thanks for the welcome too!  |>


As someone else just said all in fun anyway. Yes I'm not much on leather for divers but the sm300mc looks good on most any strap and would embarrass most watches at a black tie event ( not that I ever dress up ) I also tried many times to get the sub but never did.
I owned several rescos with a 1-12 bezel and it does work well for time zone changes ...problem is my brain seems to handle subtraction or addition pretty well ...

Enjoy!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

julywest said:


> As someone else just said all in fun anyway. Yes I'm not much on leather for divers but the sm300mc looks good on most any strap and would embarrass most watches at a black tie event ( not that I ever dress up ) I also tried many times to get the sub but never did.
> I owned several rescos with a 1-12 bezel and it does work well for time zone changes ...problem is my brain seems to handle subtraction or addition pretty well ...
> 
> Enjoy!


Not to mention that the 8400 movement has that AWESOME hour change feature. The 12 hour on the spectre is almost redundant because of that in my opinion.


----------



## Civilguy007

EPmac said:


> Bringin' it back to the thread's roots... Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on black leather. Have a black tie event to go to this Friday. Trying to decide if I should leave it on the leather, or go back to the bracelet. Technically speaking, though, this watch shouldn't be worn to a black tie event. But I think I'll probably break that rule.
> 
> View attachment 7767834


As much as I love my 300MC on leather, I vote go back to the bracelet.

I previously posted this, but as a reminder, here's your ex at a recent black tie event that I attended.

















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

Civilguy007 said:


> As much as I love my 300MC on leather, I vote go back to the bracelet.
> 
> I previously posted this, but as a reminder, here's your ex at a recent black tie event that I attended.


Nice! Lookin' good on the bracelet and with a tux! That's probably the way I'll go Friday night. Besides, why should my wife have the only fun wearing her Constellation with her gown???


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Civilguy007 said:


> As much as I love my 300MC on leather, I vote go back to the bracelet.
> 
> I previously posted this, but as a reminder, here's your ex at a recent black tie event that I attended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Was your blurry visage custom etched into the dial or did it come that way? 

Also, I need some quick advice! I purchased my 300 on leather and bought the bond NATO which I prefer to the leather, but now I am thinking to get the bracelet. Somebody is offering me the bracelet for $630 USD. Should I go for it?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Somebody is offering me the bracelet for $630 USD. Should I go for it?


If it's the OEM bracelet, yes.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

om3ga_fan said:


> If it's the OEM bracelet, yes.


Just bought it. Thanks for making the decision for me!


----------



## EPmac

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Just bought it. Thanks for making the decision for me!


Good decision. If you hadn't bought it, someone else would have very quickly.


----------



## mt_hangglider

Need to take better photos of it but here's mine. Just got it last Friday and has been on the wrist every day since. Love it.


----------



## solesman

mt_hangglider said:


> Need to take better photos of it but here's mine. Just got it last Friday and has been on the wrist every day since. Love it.


Very nice. Big congrats!


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful photographs guys!! Here are a few more...because there can never be too many pictures...

René


----------



## mt_hangglider

solesman said:


> Very nice. Big congrats!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## EPmac

mt_hangglider said:


> Need to take better photos of it but here's mine. Just got it last Friday and has been on the wrist every day since. Love it.


Congrats! Looks great. What strap is this?


----------



## cantona77

Proud owner of this today. I'd been admiring it for awhile and finally bit the bullet.

If anyone is thinking of getting this model, I wouldn't hesitate. The dial is the most beautiful, deep, rich, black I've ever seen.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your Seamaster but its posted in the wrong thread fella.



cantona77 said:


> Proud owner of this today. I'd been admiring it for awhile and finally bit the bullet.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of getting this model, I wouldn't hesitate. The dial is the most beautiful, deep, rich, black I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 7780922


----------



## mt_hangglider

EPmac said:


> Congrats! Looks great. What strap is this?


Thank you! It's a 22mm "tropic" rubber strap from a German brand called Fluco. Even though I would prefer natural rubber over silicone, this has to be one of the highest quality, most comfortable, well fitting rubber straps I've ever had my hands on. Very, very impressed (also for a small amount of $). I've got a 21mm vintage brown leather strap being custom made so this was just the interim strap I decided to put on it but heck, when it gets hot this summer, I suspect this watch will get switched back to it. It's really nice and a lot better looking in person that my photo shows... the watch also fits my wrist a lot better than this photo would convey but it's all I've got showing the strap well. :-!










and a stock image:


----------



## DocJekl

Civilguy007 said:


> EPmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringin' it back to the thread's roots... Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on black leather. Have a black tie event to go to this Friday. Trying to decide if I should leave it on the leather, or go back to the bracelet. Technically speaking, though, this watch shouldn't be worn to a black tie event. But I think I'll probably break that rule.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7767834"]7767834[/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love my 300MC on leather, I vote go back to the bracelet.
> 
> I previously posted this, but as a reminder, here's your ex at a recent black tie event that I attended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That doesn't look like Daniel Craig in the reflection off the crystal. So not referring to "Ex Bond" then.


----------



## mt_hangglider

Alright, just snuck outside at work and took a much better photo :-d


----------



## nactex

This is my SM300 MCA on a rubber 22mm Modena double ridge.


----------



## nactex

This is my SM300 MCA on a rubber 22mm Modena double ridge.


----------



## BlueBoy

dwojo said:


> I've got to respectfully disagree on that. I bought the SM300MC LE 6-months ago specifically for the 12-hour bezel and have used it when travelling to reference another time zone with great success. You just dial in the bezel as needed and then it's not hard to keep track of the AM/PM conversion.
> 
> I also use it daily to keep the date reference i.e. I keep the date at the 12 o'clock position (1-10) and cycle it three times a month. Not having the date was the only thing I missed with this watch bug with this work around I've got that covered.
> 
> Had it on bracelet since day one and got a standard SM300MC clasp to get away from the overt 007 reference. Never regretted the purchase and have worn it every day since. It's a truly great piece.


Hi everyone, now I REALLY do need your help, with a couple of things, first one is because respectively I'm not getting it with the 12 hour scale on the (I totally agree) really beautiful Spectre LE.

If the time was 4.15 (am or pm doesn't matter) and you were in a time zone 3 hours ahead and moved the 0 around to the 3 position and read the time, wouldn't it now say 1 o'clock and not 1.15 as it should as time zones only move forward or back in 1 hour increments?.... I know you could mentally make allowences and maybe just read off the hour hand but it's such a beautiful and accurate instrument surely that what you pay for in the first place. Please don't get me wrong I do love the Spectre LE aesthetically but I've still got to stick with putting it in a full GMT package with extra 24 hour hand....even with a date window if you want. ( but no dates on a diver please!)

Next thing.... And here is where you all get angry..... I've managed to put two tiny scratches on the polished ring next to the bezel (I know not a week old and I do this... I could scream!!!!) anyway I'm hoping you guys my give me a tip on somehow rubbing them down or polishing out. If it sounds risky I'll send it to an AD to look at but I thought I'd ask you guys.... Fountain of knowledge and all that.
thanks in advance |> :-x


----------



## Betterthere

1) imo gmt movements not worth the complication. You have to use the minute hand periid.
2) you will get scratches just learn to go with them .


----------



## alphascan_tv

julywest said:


> View attachment 7780506


Looks stunning on a bracelet.
If I owned one I would not wear it any other way!


----------



## DocJekl

BlueBoy said:


> Hi everyone, now I REALLY do need your help, with a couple of things, first one is because respectively I'm not getting it with the 12 hour scale on the (I totally agree) really beautiful Spectre LE.
> 
> If the time was 4.15 (am or pm doesn't matter) and you were in a time zone 3 hours ahead and moved the 0 around to the 3 position and read the time, wouldn't it now say 1 o'clock and not 1.15 as it should as time zones only move forward or back in 1 hour increments?.... I know you could mentally make allowences and maybe just read off the hour hand but it's such a beautiful and accurate instrument surely that what you pay for in the first place. Please don't get me wrong I do love the Spectre LE aesthetically but I've still got to stick with putting it in a full GMT package with extra 24 hour hand....even with a date window if you want. ( but no dates on a diver please!)
> 
> Next thing.... And here is where you all get angry..... I've managed to put two tiny scratches on the polished ring next to the bezel (I know not a week old and I do this... I could scream!!!!) anyway I'm hoping you guys my give me a tip on somehow rubbing them down or polishing out. If it sounds risky I'll send it to an AD to look at but I thought I'd ask you guys.... Fountain of knowledge and all that.
> thanks in advance |> :-x


You always use some kind of hour hand for the time regardless, but you're just using the bezel as a time zone change indicator, so you'd compare it to the markers on the bezel instead of on the dial. And if actual time is 15 minutes ahead of the hour, your hour hand will point to between the markers, as always. It won't say 1:00 it will still show 1:15.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Sloopjohnb

I never ever thought I would wear it with that shiny bracelet. But encouraged by my daughter I have done exactly that. And what can I say, I love it, PCLs et al...


----------



## dwojo

BlueBoy said:


> Hi everyone, now I REALLY do need your help, with a couple of things, first one is because respectively I'm not getting it with the 12 hour scale on the (I totally agree) really beautiful Spectre LE.
> 
> If the time was 4.15 (am or pm doesn't matter) and you were in a time zone 3 hours ahead and moved the 0 around to the 3 position and read the time, wouldn't it now say 1 o'clock and not 1.15 as it should as time zones only move forward or back in 1 hour increments?.... I know you could mentally make allowences and maybe just read off the hour hand but it's such a beautiful and accurate instrument surely that what you pay for in the first place. Please don't get me wrong I do love the Spectre LE aesthetically but I've still got to stick with putting it in a full GMT package with extra 24 hour hand....even with a date window if you want. ( but no dates on a diver please!)


No problems, here's how I do it.

Right now I'm in Sydney and my brother lives in Singapore which is 2-hours behind.

To easily reference this time I deduct 2-hours on the bezel so that "10" is at the 12 o'clock position.

Now I can read my current time as normal (9:55) but just beyond that is the "8" is displayed at the 10 o'clock position so the reference is 7:55 in Singapore.

I hope that helps.


----------



## asadtiger

dwojo said:


> No problems, here's how I do it.
> 
> Right now I'm in Sydney and my brother lives in Singapore which is 2-hours behind.
> 
> To easily reference this time I deduct 2-hours on the bezel so that "10" is at the 12 o'clock position.
> 
> Now I can read my current time as normal (9:55) but just beyond that is the "8" is displayed at the 10 o'clock position so the reference is 7:55 in Singapore.
> 
> I hope that helps.


This is the right explanation..dwojo has nailed it.
You can either deduce the approximate minutes position from the hour hand movement or you could actually simply use your normal minutes reading of the minute hand since difference is only in full hours between time zones (not withstanding half hour ones)...that is why most gmt watches do not have an edtra minutes hand as you may use main minute hands ince you have hiur reading of second time zone.


----------



## Rolexini

Here is the Limited Edition "SPECTRE". It is A really great watch.








Ordered with a second original Omega nato "SPECTRE"


----------



## solesman

Rolexini said:


> Here is the Limited Edition "SPECTRE". It is A really great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered with a second original Omega nato "SPECTRE"


Enjoy in great health.


----------



## Baz44

From a satirical sense always best to wear steel bracelet on your watch if wearing black faced (or any other colour) watch to a black tie bash. It's the classic look as above. 

Any other time for casual or on Ops put it on the NATO and enjoy!

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## EPmac

Well, we had our black tie event Friday night, and I went with the bracelet. The event was a lot of fun. Food was fantastic, drinks were plenty, and the band was excellent. But even if none of that were true, it would have still been nice to get out for a night without the kids! Not a great picture, but here's the couple:


----------



## solesman

That two tone just rocks with black tie clothing. Very smart indeed sir!



EPmac said:


> Well, we had our black tie event Friday night, and I went with the bracelet. The event was a lot of fun. Food was fantastic, drinks were plenty, and the band was excellent. But even if none of that were true, it would have still been nice to get out for a night without the kids! Not a great picture, but here's the couple:
> 
> View attachment 7831378


----------



## Morrisdog

Thumbs up for getting your wife / partner to pose for a wrist shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Finally got that bracelet altered by a local jeweler and they did a pretty good job for $25 

As much as I liked the homage that the PCLs offered, I felt they were far too flashy for my current lot in life lol. What do you all think of brushed center links? I actually considered having them polish the outer links and brush the center like the original SM300 but in the end I went for the more sporty look...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Finally got that bracelet altered by a local jeweler and they did a pretty good job for $25
> 
> As much as I liked the homage that the PCLs offered, I felt they were far too flashy for my current lot in life lol. What do you all think of brushed center links? I actually considered having them polish the outer links and brush the center like the original SM300 but in the end I went for the
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kept the pcls for quite a while but I wear it much more brushed. My jeweler charged me $0


----------



## dawiz

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Finally got that bracelet altered by a local jeweler and they did a pretty good job for $25
> 
> As much as I liked the homage that the PCLs offered, I felt they were far too flashy for my current lot in life lol. What do you all think of brushed center links? I actually considered having them polish the outer links and brush the center like the original SM300 but in the end I went for the more sporty look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, that looks fantastic!


----------



## jmsrolls

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Personally, the 300MC is my favorite watch hands down. It is incredibly durable, comfortable, the perfect balance between PO fatness and SMP skininess, and it looks good with just about any strap that fits the lugs. In my opinion, it has that Speedmaster-like balance of classiness and sportiness, but without the need for winding and lack of water resistance. The complaints are pretty well known (lume is not the brightest, bracelet PCLs hate/love, and lug width is annoyingly weird at 21mm) but they are kind of petty in comparison to what this watch brings to the table. The movement is freaking ridiculously accurate, and the amagnetic properties give an excessively cool piece of mind.
> 
> I wanted a PO originally too, but as a fan of more versatile watches, the 300MC was absolutely perfect.


A big +1!


----------



## ripper

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Personally, the 300MC is my favorite watch hands down. It is incredibly durable, comfortable, the perfect balance between PO fatness and SMP skininess, and it looks good with just about any strap that fits the lugs. In my opinion, it has that Speedmaster-like balance of classiness and sportiness, but without the need for winding and lack of water resistance. The complaints are pretty well known (lume is not the brightest, bracelet PCLs hate/love, and lug width is annoyingly weird at 21mm) but they are kind of petty in comparison to what this watch brings to the table. The movement is freaking ridiculously accurate, and the amagnetic properties give an excessively cool piece of mind.
> 
> I wanted a PO originally too, but as a fan of more versatile watches, the 300MC was absolutely perfect.


Jefferson, perfect words describing 300MC 
You really can't add anything more. 
I love mine too.


----------



## Perseus

ripper said:


> Jefferson, perfect words describing 300MC
> You really can't add anything more.
> I love mine too.


Nice strap!


----------



## parade

I've come to realize that there's an inherent danger with keeping up with this thread. I keep wanting to get new straps for my watch... :-(


----------



## ripper

Perseus said:


> Nice strap!


That's right. I've been wearing it in rotation for a year now and it's really good. Works well with those 21mm lugs.


----------



## EPmac

ripper said:


> That's right. I've been wearing it in rotation for a year now and it's really good. Works well with those 21mm lugs.


The strap width is 22mm? Looks good. What brand?


----------



## ripper

Yes 22mm. Hirsch Accent.


----------



## EPmac

ripper said:


> Yes 22mm. Hirsch Accent.


Thanks!


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## ajn3323

jmsrolls said:


> A big +1!


Love the watch and thought for sure I would have pulled the trigger by now, having already tried it on at the OB. But then it dawned on me what's holding me back- I really wish the piece had applied indexes. I remain on the fence as it has competition for my next purchase. It's still gorgeous - do keep wearing it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

ajn3323 said:


> Love the watch and thought for sure I would have pulled the trigger by now, having already tried it on at the OB. But then it dawned on me what's holding me back- I really wish the piece had applied indexes. I remain on the fence as it has competition for my next purchase. It's still gorgeous - do keep wearing it in good health!


Applied indexes would not have been true to the original Seamaster 300.


----------



## ripper

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 7879658


Good strap choice! Vintage tropic or modern one?


----------



## King Carlos

Good evening all.

I have purchased the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. It is truly tremendous! I have also acquired the Bond Omega NATO Strap 21mm (limited edition). From reading this thread there seems to be several changing tools used to switch straps. Before I purchase one, which is the top recommendation?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

King Carlos said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have purchased the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. It is truly tremendous! I have also acquired the Bond Omega NATO Strap 21mm (limited edition). From reading this thread there seems to be several changing tools used to switch straps. Before I purchase one, which is the top recommendation?
> 
> Many thanks.


It's kind of odd, but I highly recommend using floss and tweezers to wrap the ends and pull them off! It prevents scratching by the tool and works every time. Anybody else do something weird like this?


----------



## Horoticus

ripper said:


> Good strap choice! Vintage tropic or modern one?


Thank you! Vintage all the way.


----------



## solesman

Not heard of that method. I would be intrigued to see some photos if you don't mind sharing.



Jefferson Overlin said:


> It's kind of odd, but I highly recommend using floss and tweezers to wrap the ends and pull them off! It prevents scratching by the tool and works every time. Anybody else do something weird like this?


----------



## King Carlos

Jefferson Overlin said:


> It's kind of odd, but I highly recommend using floss and tweezers to wrap the ends and pull them off! It prevents scratching by the tool and works every time. Anybody else do something weird like this?


Interesting. Thanks for the tip. Any further details on the dental method before I give this a go?


----------



## Kennyboy2

Omega OEM strap a tad loose or snug...

Hi, my Omega arrived yesterday on the bracelet. I also ordered the Omega tan strap with deployment clasp. Looks great either way but I tend to prefer straps because it lightens the weight on my wrist. I installed the strap this afternoon. I am having to choose a rather snug fit because the next hole makes it too loose. As the strap folds under the clasp, it seems to me that it would be safe to punch another hole in the strap. Given the crazy cost of the strap with clasp, I certainly don't want to screw this up. Can a WUS member kindly recommend a hole punch tool and size punch with some brief instructions as to how to use the tool?

My very rough measurements of the slightly oblong holes on the Omega OEM strap are about 1.6mm X 2.4mm. I am guessing a 1.5mm or 2mm round hole punch would be my best bet.

Any advice, please?

Ken


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

King Carlos said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the tip. Any further details on the dental method before I give this a go?


I would make sure to hold the case and springbar with one hand and pull the bouncy end with the other, so you don't launch the springbar. Sorry, I am not at home right now and can't do a quick tutorial! It works best when a strap is on, as the end links on he bracelet complicate things a bit. I also never had the bracelet until recently, so I've yet to try a floss method on it. I used a cheap springbar tool to put the bracelet on, and unfortunately scratched my lugs. I recommend taking your time with any method.... It sounds petty to some, but scratching the lugs adds up after a while :/


----------



## Kennyboy2

Added photo. See #1616.

Looking for advice on punching hole in Omega OEM strap.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Kennyboy2 said:


> Added photo. See #1616.
> 
> Looking for advice on punching hole in Omega OEM strap.


I unfortunately have no tricks to offer on this one :/ I too own the same OEM and didn't like the fit. I don't like leather either. I would caution against punching a hole yourself, as I believe all of omegas 2 piece straps have a padding inside them that will likely prevent your efforts from looking pretty. I would highly recommend returning the leather if possible and going aftermarket for a strap! There are some great ones out there like the crown and buckle 22mm ones, hirsch, fluco, and many others. I am actually trying to get rid of my oem leather because I just don't wear it at all and never did.


----------



## Kennyboy2

Jefferson Overlin said:


> I unfortunately have no tricks to offer on this one :/ I too own the same OEM and didn't like the fit. I don't like leather either. I would caution against punching a hole yourself, as I believe all of omegas 2 piece straps have a padding inside them that will likely prevent your efforts from looking pretty. I would highly recommend returning the leather if possible and going aftermarket for a strap! There are some great ones out there like the crown and buckle 22mm ones, hirsch, fluco, and many others. I am actually trying to get rid of my oem leather because I just don't wear it at all and never did.


Returning it is not an option. I think it looks great and the deployment clasp is rather unique. The strap itself is a bit stiff but it should break in over time I would think. Since the hole that I hope to punch will be tucked in under the clasp, I don't think it needs to be absolutely perfect. It just needs to be functional.


----------



## Kennyboy2

Sorry.......duplicate post....... Disregard......


----------



## tansquaredplz

I obtained this watch about a month ago in Vegas... here are some shots I took!


----------



## DocJekl

tansquaredplz said:


> I obtained this watch about a month ago in Vegas... here are some shots I took!


Be CAREFUL because those granite counters will easily scratch the watch up right away!


----------



## King Carlos

King Carlos said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have purchased the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. It is truly tremendous! I have also acquired the Bond Omega NATO Strap 21mm (limited edition). From reading this thread there seems to be several changing tools used to switch straps. Before I purchase one, which is the top recommendation?
> 
> Many thanks.


Any advice on the best changing tool as I have failed with the floss!


----------



## Perseus

King Carlos said:


> Any advice on the best changing tool as I have failed with the floss!


I bought a cheap watch tool set off Amazon. I use a narrow flat head screw driver to remove the bracelet and a the curved tool for straps.

$11 and free shiping! 








http://www.amazon.com/SE-JT6221-16-Piece-Watch-Repair/dp/B000T9VK56


----------



## Morrisdog

Options are just a nail and hammer or a more dedicated leather hole punch.. These cut a small circle out and come in various sizes. For a deployment clasp I suspect a nail and hammer will work better. You should buy a cheap leather band to practice on first!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

I punched the holes myself for my last leather band which I ordered specifically without any holes punched. This way I could position them exactly where they should be for my wrist. You only really need two holes then. I had however purchased a band from them previously which though ok was not quite perfect in terms of the hole positions. So I used this old band as the template as to where I punch the holes on my new band. 
You can purchase after market bands which can fit omega deployment clasps.. Perhaps buy one of these and experiment a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Well after looking at this watch for a while and trying it on at the OB I finally found a really good used one for sale and the guy was close to me of all places and was able to pick it up yesterday. I didn't realize the bracelet was brushed by the prior owner until I showed up but it was a pleasant suprise as I want it to be more of an everyday watch that goes well with casual and formal. It came on the OEM bond nato that looks sharp but unfortunately is the 20mm strap and not the 22mm so the spring bars show. I have never really worn Natos and I think I was between hole sizes as one hole was just too tight and the other just a little too loose. I put it on the brushed bracelet as soon as I got home but my first impression was a little blah. I almost think this thing needs the PCL's with the amount of polish and shine from the lugs and bezel. It has started to grow on me but I still wonder if I should get a bracelet with the original PCL's. I know some love the all brushed look and others like the PCL's. I'm not sure what to do about the NATO as the spring bars showing does bug me and I am kind of in between sizes. I may put it on my Bond SMP or maybe just sell it. Do you need bigger spring bars than the standard SMP spring bars for the NATO?

Anyways glad to join the SM 300 MC club! I think it does look good on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Betterthere

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Well after looking at this watch for a while and trying it on at the OB I finally found a really good used one for sale and the guy was close to me of all places and was able to pick it up yesterday. I didn't realize the bracelet was brushed by the prior owner until I showed up but it was a pleasant suprise as I want it to be more of an everyday watch that goes well with casual and formal. It came on the OEM bond nato that looks sharp but unfortunately is the 20mm strap and not the 22mm so the spring bars show. I have never really worn Natos and I think I was between hole sizes as one hole was just too tight and the other just a little too loose. I put it on the brushed bracelet as soon as I got home but my first impression was a little blah. I almost think this thing needs the PCL's with the amount of polish and shine from the lugs and bezel. It has started to grow on me but I still wonder if I should get a bracelet with the original PCL's. I know some love the all brushed look and others like the PCL's. I'm not sure what to do about the NATO as the spring bars showing does bug me and I am kind of in between sizes. I may put it on my Bond SMP or maybe just sell it. Do you need bigger spring bars than the standard SMP spring bars for the NATO?
> 
> Anyways glad to join the SM 300 MC club! I think it does look good on my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 7920674
> 
> View attachment 7920690


I believe a good watchmaker at jewelers can repolish your links. If you look at links in between I suspect still polished there.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Well after looking at this watch for a while and trying it on at the OB I finally found a really good used one for sale and the guy was close to me of all places and was able to pick it up yesterday. I didn't realize the bracelet was brushed by the prior owner until I showed up but it was a pleasant suprise as I want it to be more of an everyday watch that goes well with casual and formal. It came on the OEM bond nato that looks sharp but unfortunately is the 20mm strap and not the 22mm so the spring bars show. I have never really worn Natos and I think I was between hole sizes as one hole was just too tight and the other just a little too loose. I put it on the brushed bracelet as soon as I got home but my first impression was a little blah. I almost think this thing needs the PCL's with the amount of polish and shine from the lugs and bezel. It has started to grow on me but I still wonder if I should get a bracelet with the original PCL's. I know some love the all brushed look and others like the PCL's. I'm not sure what to do about the NATO as the spring bars showing does bug me and I am kind of in between sizes. I may put it on my Bond SMP or maybe just sell it. Do you need bigger spring bars than the standard SMP spring bars for the NATO?
> 
> Anyways glad to join the SM 300 MC club! I think it does look good on my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 7920674
> 
> View attachment 7920690


Perhaps you could be a Guinea pig for us and get the side links polished with the center links staying brushed, just like the original sm300? Then share pictures please?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I don't know about polishing the side links. Actually the brushed bracelet is growing on me. I prefer bracelet's and the brushed bracelet will make it more versatile so I can wear it in jeans and in nice formal clothes if needed. I want this to be my travel watch. I think I am just used to my Aqua Terra's PCL's. Now my eye is being drawn more to the dial and bezel and less at the brushed bracelet. I am going to have to do some looking into a nice aged leather strap as another option.


----------



## MSAINT

Gents!

Finally got mine yesterday, I put it on a 22mm NATO while waiting for its forest green Horween leather strap... This beauty is so hard to capture as it has so many reflective surfaces, you got to work the angles.


----------



## mt_hangglider

MSAINT said:


> Gents!
> 
> Finally got mine yesterday, I put it on a 22mm NATO while waiting for its forest green Horween leather strap... This beauty is so hard to capture as it has so many reflective surfaces, you got to work the angles.


Some of, if not the best photos I've seen of this watch. Congrats! I find mine has been one of the most challenging watches to properly photograph. You did a fantastic job there.


----------



## Hands90

New Strap. 
Some cellphone photos.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

Absolutely love the 300, will be picking one up if I can find one used at the right price.


----------



## josiahg52

Stefano Lorenzo said:


> Absolutely love the 300, will be picking one up if I can find one used at the right price.


This is kind of where I'm at. I like the watch but not at the price their asking. I came to this conclusion after for a long time saying I'd never buy a new Omega, realizing that I actually like the SM300MC, deciding I would buy it at a boutique proper, looking at it several times at the boutique over the past year and just not loving it in the end. I still think it's an exciting watch and respect Omega's work to bring it to us but it's a lot of money. I just don't see it.


----------



## MSAINT

mt_hangglider said:


> Some of, if not the best photos I've seen of this watch. Congrats! I find mine has been one of the most challenging watches to properly photograph. You did a fantastic job there.


Thank you mt hangglider, you're very kind... I got some more pics of my Seamaster 300 then:


----------



## Bender.Folder

Fantastic light on this photographs , captured the patina's true color there. But still, looks superb on those pics but I cant commit to the look when seeing one in steel.. :'(


----------



## Betterthere

josiahg52 said:


> This is kind of where I'm at. I like the watch but not at the price their asking. I came to this conclusion after for a long time saying I'd never buy a new Omega, realizing that I actually like the SM300MC, deciding I would buy it at a boutique proper, looking at it several times at the boutique over the past year and just not loving it in the end. I still think it's an exciting watch and respect Omega's work to bring it to us but it's a lot of money. I just don't see it.


Well certainly not at an OB.


----------



## jmsrolls

josiahg52 said:


> This is kind of where I'm at. I like the watch but not at the price their asking. I came to this conclusion after for a long time saying I'd never buy a new Omega, realizing that I actually like the SM300MC, deciding I would buy it at a boutique proper, looking at it several times at the boutique over the past year and just not loving it in the end. I still think it's an exciting watch and respect Omega's work to bring it to us but it's a lot of money. I just don't see it.


For less than $5K from my dealer, it is a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

jmsrolls said:


> For less than $5K from my dealer, it is a lot of watch for the money.


You can also buy from places like Crown and Caliber.... When they get them it's usually up for sale around 4500! Or if you're so inclined, you can buy from eBay for around that price or less. I actually got mine in a trade here on WUS.










Still rocking the Bond NATO... For some reason I can't enjoy the look of other straps or even the bracelet as much... I'm ok with that though


----------



## Zinzan

Jefferson Overlin said:


> You can also buy from places like Crown and Caliber.... When they get them it's usually up for sale around 4500! Or if you're so inclined, you can buy from eBay for around that price or less. I actually got mine in a trade here on WUS.


Yeah, but Jim is talking about BNIB with warranty for less than $5K. Sure, you can save a bit on a lightly used one, and that can be a great choice for some, but the price difference may be smaller than you think.

-Z


----------



## BurtReynolds

Just ordered my first one! Went with the blue titanium one. Pics when it arrives


----------



## EPmac

BurtReynolds said:


> Just ordered my first one! Went with the blue titanium one. Pics when it arrives


Good choice! Congrats. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## solesman

Oh boy!! I'm still unable to decide!! Looking forward to the unveil 



BurtReynolds said:


> Just ordered my first one! Went with the blue titanium one. Pics when it arrives


----------



## Travelller

Count me in... !


----------



## Red Lichtie

I'm in too. I received my SM300 for my 50th birthday back in November 2014......better late than never. Please excuse the poor quality photograph.


----------



## Travelller

MSAINT said:


> ... This beauty is so hard to capture as it has so many reflective surfaces, you got to work the angles...


Well you did an AMAZING job sir, not to mention the compositions are first-rate |> |> |>

I'm about to throw in the towel... I've managed to shoot my mirror-polish, domed-crystal Panerais but this one's killing me. It's a dust magnet, to make things even worse... :-(

So for now... only _up close n personal_ works... !


----------



## BurtReynolds

Monday can't get here fast enough!! Thought maybe looking at pics would help pass the time.....it doesn't it makes it worse!! Arghh


----------



## Morrisdog

The blue is a good choice!!








I have mine on a leather band at the moment to give the bracelet a bit of a rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Thats a super look on that strap Morris 



Morrisdog said:


> The blue is a good choice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine on a leather band at the moment to give the bracelet a bit of a rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsrolls

Travelller said:


> So for now... only _up close n personal_ works... !


300 owners know that its beauty is in a myriad of details - this is an example. Thanks for posting.

I would love to see a collection of closeups like this one. Will someone please rise to the occasion?


----------



## bt304

I've had mine for just over a week now and loving it


----------



## Lealole

josiahg52 said:


> This is kind of where I'm at. I like the watch but not at the price their asking. I came to this conclusion after for a long time saying I'd never buy a new Omega, realizing that I actually like the SM300MC, deciding I would buy it at a boutique proper, looking at it several times at the boutique over the past year and just not loving it in the end. I still think it's an exciting watch and respect Omega's work to bring it to us but it's a lot of money. I just don't see it.


Currently There is a second hand one w/box & papers for sale from Toppers for $4699!


----------



## jmsrolls

Lealole said:


> Currently There is a second hand one w/box & papers for sale from Toppers for $4699!


Get a brand new one with full Omega warranty for just a little more from Jim.


----------



## Travelller

jmsrolls said:


> 300 owners know that its beauty is in a myriad of details - this is an example. Thanks for posting.
> I would love to see a collection of closeups like this one. Will someone please rise to the occasion?


Thx & agreed, so many interesting details to this watch b-)

Another macro for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Betterthere

Lealole said:


> Currently There is a second hand one w/box & papers for sale from Toppers for $4699!


Last time I called rob about a preowned sm300mc I bought a new one.


----------



## josiahg52

julywest said:


> Well certainly not at an OB.





jmsrolls said:


> For less than $5K from my dealer, it is a lot of watch for the money.





Jefferson Overlin said:


> You can also buy from places like Crown and Caliber.... When they get them it's usually up for sale around 4500! Or if you're so inclined, you can buy from eBay for around that price or less. I actually got mine in a trade here on WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rocking the Bond NATO... For some reason I can't enjoy the look of other straps or even the bracelet as much... I'm ok with that though





Zinzan said:


> Yeah, but Jim is talking about BNIB with warranty for less than $5K. Sure, you can save a bit on a lightly used one, and that can be a great choice for some, but the price difference may be smaller than you think.
> 
> -Z





Lealole said:


> Currently There is a second hand one w/box & papers for sale from Toppers for $4699!


I know. I wanted a watch that I wanted to buy at a boutique; the full experience. This watch came close, priced at $5000 or even $5500, I'd own it already. I know I can buy it used or at an AD for that price or even less than that but that wasn't the point. I still love the design and features of the watch so I'll probably still end up with one but I guess I was hoping for more from the purchase. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Zinzan

First, my quote above was in response to the idea of buying used. Valid, but not the only option. Depends on how much someone wants to save vs how comfortable they are buying used vs buying direct from AD or Boutique. 

As far as your post, sounds like you want a boutique experience at less than retail prices. Simple enough. That may difficult to get on this watch. But a boutique may be willing to throw in an extended Omega warranty and some nice extras. 

A top of the line AD can give you a very courteous experience and will likely be willing to discount this watch. But if you want the full boutique experience, you're probably going to have to pay several hundred dollars for it. Plus tax.


----------



## Betterthere

josiahg52 said:


> I know. I wanted a watch that I wanted to buy at a boutique; the full experience. This watch came close, priced at $5000 or even $5500, I'd own it already. I know I can buy it used or at an AD for that price or even less than that but that wasn't the point. I still love the design and features of the watch so I'll probably still end up with one but I guess I was hoping for more from the purchase. Does that make any sense?


I'm not sure what you mean by "more from the purchase". So guess it doesn't make much sense to me. You are in the US so you spend money and you buy something. Afterwards you have less money and a product. That's it there's no more.  
I was in omega boutique in Vegas and other than sales people dressed nice didn't feel any different.
Bought a Rolex last week. I handed them my Amex card they handed me a bag and a box with nice words. I get more conversation and such over the phone from forum ADs.
What am I missing?


----------



## Zinzan

*Shout-out to Fr. John†*

I had the pleasure of meeting Fr. John† (@jmsrolls) this past weekend, and wanted to thank him for starting this thread, and no doubt inspiring many to celebrate and appreciate this watch in all forms. My initial attraction to the Seamaster 300 MC was after seeing it on my first visit to the Omega Boutique last year, and I immediately jumped on the forums and watch sites to find out everything I could about it. Of course, my research very quickly brought me to this thread.

Love this watch!


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Shout-out to Fr. John†*



Zinzan said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Fr. John† (@jmsrolls) this past weekend, and wanted to thank him for starting this thread, and no doubt inspiring many to celebrate and appreciate this watch in all forms. My initial attraction to the Seamaster 300 MC was after seeing it on my first visit to the Omega Boutique last year, and I immediately jumped on the forums and watch sites to find out everything I could about it. Of course, my research very quickly brought me to this thread.
> 
> Love this watch!


The pleasure was mine as well! Love our semi-annual ATL GTGs.

As for this thread, I never thought it would go as viral as it has. Obviously it has inspired many a 300MC purchase.


----------



## Zinzan

ajn3323 said:


> Love the watch and thought for sure I would have pulled the trigger by now, having already tried it on at the OB. But then it dawned on me what's holding me back- I really wish the piece had applied indexes. I remain on the fence as it has competition for my next purchase. It's still gorgeous - do keep wearing it in good health!


And now I can put a face to this name as well. @ajn3323, I love the lasercut markers on the SM300, giving the dial a different kind of depth. Many think this is a sandwich dial, but the ceramic dial material is removed perfectly and filled with vintage lume.









The last generation of the Railmaster had a similar look, and is also gorgeous. The markers are not cut out of the dial, but I'm not sure whether or not they are printed or applied.


----------



## Betterthere

Zinzan said:


> And now I can put a face to this name as well. @ajn3323, I love the lasercut markers on the SM300, giving the dial a different kind of depth. Many think this is a sandwich dial, but the ceramic dial material is removed perfectly and filled with vintage lume.
> 
> View attachment 7987682
> 
> 
> The last generation of the Railmaster had a similar look, and is also gorgeous. The markers are not cut out of the dial, but I'm not sure whether or not they are printed or applied.


The dial is one of the reasons I have not parted with thus watch yet. Bought a Rolex 114060 and am wrestling with should I flip the sm300mc or just hold it for now.


----------



## solesman

Hold onto it for a while. I'm funnily enough debating flipping my 114060 and getting an SM300.



julywest said:


> The dial is one of the reasons I have not parted with thus watch yet. Bought a Rolex 114060 and am wrestling with should I flip the sm300mc or just hold it for now.


----------



## mt_hangglider

solesman said:


> Hold onto it for a while. I'm funnily enough debating flipping my 114060 and getting an SM300.


I have both (well a 116610LN) and feel they are different enough that neither is going anywhere. Actually they're probably my two favorite watches. Although, the 116610 is unfortunately at RSC Dallas with a broken mainspring at the moment :-(.


----------



## Betterthere

solesman said:


> Hold onto it for a while. I'm funnily enough debating flipping my 114060 and getting an SM300.


That's interesting. We should have traded I guess.


----------



## solesman

mt_hangglider said:


> I have both (well a 116610LN) and feel they are different enough that neither is going anywhere. Actually they're probably my two favorite watches. Although, the 116610 is unfortunately at RSC Dallas with a broken mainspring at the moment :-(.


 They certainly are different enough but for me I'm actually tiring of the sub. Wearing my PO pretty much daily. My only dilemma with the 300 is whether to go black or blue.



julywest said:


> That's interesting. We should have traded I guess.


That could've worked ;-)


----------



## BurtReynolds

Just arrived today! Couldn't be happier with it


















sorry for sideways pics they dont go sideways until i upload them on here :S Even my fish can't stop staring


----------



## Betterthere

solesman said:


> They certainly are different enough but for me I'm actually tiring of the sub. Wearing my PO pretty much daily. My only dilemma with the 300 is whether to go black or blue.
> 
> That could've worked ;-)


Blue for the weight imo ... Course if pcls not your thing I don't know how Ti brushes.


----------



## Betterthere

BurtReynolds said:


> Just arrived today! Couldn't be happier with it
> View attachment 7989386
> View attachment 7989394
> View attachment 7989418
> sorry for sideways pics they dont go sideways until i upload them on here :S Even my fish can't stop staring


Nice. Take the photos sideways ie horizontal and try uploading.


----------



## solesman

julywest said:


> Blue for the weight imo ... Course if pcls not your thing I don't know how Ti brushes.


Agree with the feel on the wrist of the Ti but I wonder if the blue will become tiresome despite loving it right now.


----------



## Dickie

After lusting after this one for 6 months, I am in.


----------



## EPmac

Dickie said:


> After lusting after this one for 6 months, I am in.


You certainly are. Congrats!


----------



## dawiz

julywest said:


> The dial is one of the reasons I have not parted with thus watch yet. Bought a Rolex 114060 and am wrestling with should I flip the sm300mc or just hold it for now.


I have a 16610, which I've been wearing as my daily driver lately, but I've been lusting after the 300mc ever since I sold my last one for a Daytona. I don't think. There aren't too many watches I'd re-buy, but the 300mc is already a modern classic and looks fantastic.

The problem is, I also have a 2016 Explorer in my sights, so I'm not sure which one it'll be this year. Could be that the 300mc has to wait another year. Just been drawn to Rolex more than to Omega. I've been an Omega fan all my life. I still own a Speedy Pro which is never even consider selling and a vintage Omega Quartz, but I don't like their newer chronos because of the thickness and have never cared about other Omega divers apart from the 300mc.

I'd consider my collection complete if I had a Datejust I, an Explorer I and a 300mc - no particular order there, I'll get whichever presents to me.


----------



## tjus

Loving it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

So I want some opinions on my 19/20mm OEM Bond NATO and if I should try to trade or sell it for a 21/22mm OEM NATO. I bought this watch used and I have never been a NATO person but after trying them for the past 3 days I do like the change. The OEM NATO is great and I am less worried about scratching up the case back with it compared to the cheap 21mm Bond like NATO I got. I also got a cheap leather NATO as well pictured below. I live in Phoenix so dust and sand is a really big issue so I don't want it getting stuck to the lower quality NATO and scratching up the sapphire case back. My question is should I keep the 19/20mm OEM NATO as the spring bars showing isn't terrible but slightly annoying when I look at it or try to trade it/sell it so I can get the 21/22mm. I am slightly worried that due to being short if I put too much force on the spring bars that it may hit up against the spring bars shoulder at the end and release the spring bar. Is this a risk? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!







OEM








Bonus shot of the cheep leather NATO next to my girlfriends watch. The leather scratches against the sides of the case when installing it leaving a lighter mark down the center unfortunately. Not sure if that is an issue with higher quality leather NATO's as well. Funny thing is we were out the other day and a guy says nice watch...looking at hers haha and not mine. I have only gotten 1 compliment on any of my Omegas from strangers.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> So I want some opinions on my 19/20mm OEM Bond NATO and if I should try to trade or sell it for a 21/22mm OEM NATO. I bought this watch used and I have never been a NATO person but after trying them for the past 3 days I do like the change. The OEM NATO is great and I am less worried about scratching up the case back with it compared to the cheap 21mm Bond like NATO I got. I also got a cheap leather NATO as well pictured below. I live in Phoenix so dust and sand is a really big issue so I don't want it getting stuck to the lower quality NATO and scratching up the sapphire case back. My question is should I keep the 19/20mm OEM NATO as the spring bars showing isn't terrible but slightly annoying when I look at it or try to trade it/sell it so I can get the 21/22mm. I am slightly worried that due to being short if I put too much force on the spring bars that it may hit up against the spring bars shoulder at the end and release the spring bar. Is this a risk? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> View attachment 8009090
> 
> OEM
> 
> View attachment 8009098
> 
> Bonus shot of the cheep leather NATO next to my girlfriends watch. The leather scratches against the sides of the case when installing it leaving a lighter mark down the center unfortunately. Not sure if that is an issue with higher quality leather NATO's as well. Funny thing is we were out the other day and a guy says nice watch...looking at hers haha and not mine. I have only gotten 1 compliment on any of my Omegas from strangers.


I had a similar situation with a different OEM strap - same watch. I couldn't do it and ended up moving the strap to a different Omega watch.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Yeah I could move it to another watch but my only 20mm lug watch that I am keeping is the blue SMP and I'm not sure how the black/grey bond NATO would go with the blue waves. I feel like it would clash too much.

I will likely get a Speedmaster Pro not long from now but I think I would prefer a nice leather strap on that over the Bond NATO.


----------



## MSAINT

New pic








Omega Seamaster SM300 co-axial


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Civilguy007

My 300 has been consistently running +10 sec/day. While I'm not one to demand quartz accuracy from an auto, it seems reasonable to expect COSC specs.

Yesterday, I finally had time to visit the Boutique with warranty card in hand. No arguments from them. They shipped it out for service...or at least some regulating.

The wait will be difficult. Here's one of my last shots.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

:'( , damn, some of you are really unlucky with those Master Co axial ones lately...Defo' confirms that if I'm picking one, its with a stamped AD card and still under warranty. 

Hope they fix it quick for you .


----------



## Mojo UK

Posted before, but can now upload pics.
Mine just turned 1 year old, still looking as sharp & fresh as the day I purchased. 
Today sporting a phoenix strap which is a perfect fit, even though a 22mm.

Mal

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

Bender.Folder said:


> :'( , damn, some of you are really unlucky with those Master Co axial ones lately...Defo' confirms that if I'm picking one, its with a stamped AD card and still under warranty.
> 
> Hope they fix it quick for you .


Still one of the most accurate watches ever tested by Watchtime mag- May/June 2015 issue! Should find some comfort there..


----------



## lecorbusier

For those who are tipping towards the 'blue': a Saturday morning shot.


----------



## om3ga_fan

lecorbusier said:


> For those who are tipping towards the 'blue': a Saturday morning shot.
> View attachment 8035658


That is easily the best shot of the blue I've ever seen. Can't wait to get my SS black back. Enjoy!


----------



## Steppy

om3ga_fan said:


> That is easily the best shot of the blue I've ever seen. Can't wait to get my SS black back. Enjoy!


Its a lovely subtle shade of blue, I think they got it just right. Far Far superior to the bright blue used on the Pelagos, they went too blue on that one.


----------



## lecorbusier

Thank you Om3ga_fan! The blue is not a monolithic blue, and depending the lighting conditions and angle, the blue does change.


----------



## Zinzan

Love that blue.


----------



## Lealole

om3ga_fan said:


> That is easily the best shot of the blue I've ever seen. Can't wait to get my SS black back. Enjoy!


hey om3ga_fan - which app do you use to time your watch??


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lealole said:


> hey om3ga_fan - which app do you use to time your watch??


I use WatchTracker - solid app. Larry turned me on to it.


----------



## Lealole

om3ga_fan said:


> I use WatchTracker - solid app. Larry turned me on to it.


Thank you very much sir!!


----------



## mt_hangglider

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

These great photos really make me miss my 300. Hopefully she comes home from service soon.

Photo from the weekend I bought her 11 months ago.










Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Teppka

I was seriously considering this watch but 41mm seems to be too small for my 7.5inch wrist. Anyone has similar wrist to show the wrist shots?


----------



## Teppka

om3ga_fan said:


> These great photos really make me miss my 300. Hopefully she comes home from service soon.
> 
> Photo from the weekend I bought her 11 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


May I ask why it ended up in the service after 11 months?


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Teppka said:


> I was seriously considering this watch but 41mm seems to be too small for my 7.5inch wrist. Anyone has similar wrist to show the wrist shots?


If you look back through my older pictures, I have a 7.5 inch wrist, although my wrist is a bit taller than it is flat. Either way, the long lugs help the watch fit better for more .... well endowed people


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> I use WatchTracker - solid app. Larry turned me on to it.


argh... since you and Larry are tracking so much y'all finally pushed my ocd button

24 hours on same brand winder, set to atomic time etc ...
my main 3
Omega AT 8500 +1
Omega SM300MC +0 ie too close to call
Rolex 114060 +0 again too close to call

If I wore for a week I would see more variance. I was considering selling the SM300MC due to conflict time with the 114060 (which is a 45 anniversary gift from my wife last week) now I don't know. Will I ever see a trio with more accuracy?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Teppka said:


> May I ask why it ended up in the service after 11 months?


Sadly, the same issue as my AT8500 MC, it began running faster and faster. Both watches were sent back to Omega for service.


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> argh... since you and Larry are tracking so much y'all finally pushed my ocd button
> 
> 24 hours on same brand winder, set to atomic time etc ...
> my main 3
> Omega AT 8500 +1
> Omega SM300MC +0 ie too close to call
> Rolex 114060 +0 again too close to call
> 
> If I wore for a week I would see more variance. I was considering selling the SM300MC due to conflict time with the 114060 (which is a 45 anniversary gift from my wife last week) now I don't know. Will I ever see a trio with more accuracy?


First, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!

And congratulations on 3 very nice watches. That is excellent performance. If it were me, I would absolutely hold on to them. Enjoy!


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> First, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> 
> And congratulations on 3 very nice watches. That is excellent performance. If it were me, I would absolutely hold on to them. Enjoy!


Thanks on all counts. That's what I probably need to hear. Wife said in giving me Rolex "I don't want you to get rid of any watches but time for you to get Rolex out of your system".

Course can't reciprocate as she is happy with her Longines.


----------



## DocJekl

julywest said:


> argh... since you and Larry are tracking so much y'all finally pushed my ocd button
> 
> 24 hours on same brand winder, set to atomic time etc ...
> my main 3
> Omega AT 8500 +1
> Omega SM300MC +0 ie too close to call
> Rolex 114060 +0 again too close to call
> 
> If I wore for a week I would see more variance. I was considering selling the SM300MC due to conflict time with the 114060 (which is a 45 anniversary gift from my wife last week) now I don't know. Will I ever see a trio with more accuracy?


You must keep such an accurate trio until you know the accuracy of the Rolex. All my Rolex are quite accurate though.


----------



## Perseus

Steppy said:


> Its a lovely subtle shade of blue, I think they got it just right. Far Far superior to the bright blue used on the Pelagos, they went too blue on that one.












When I saw pictures of the blue Pelagos I thought Tudor used the wrong shad, but after seeing it in person I had to have it. It's not for everyone but here are a few cell phone shots to see how the color changes.


----------



## ehan3

Joined the 300mc owners club today...this thing is beautiful. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

^ Agree!

Almost two weeks on the wrist (for break-in / testing purposes) and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## EPmac




----------



## JPfeuffer

Mine has been +4 seconds in 7 days. Love my Ti blue!


----------



## Dickie

Teppka said:


> I was seriously considering this watch but 41mm seems to be too small for my 7.5inch wrist. Anyone has similar wrist to show the wrist shots?


I am about a 7.75 in wrist depending on the heat/humidity.
Fits great for me:


----------



## 1holegrouper

I've had mine just over 4 weeks.

Week 1: +2.6 sec
Week 2: +2.1 sec
Week 3: -0.6 sec
Week 4: +0.8 sec

So far this is the best performance I've ever had in a mechanical watch. I would have been estatic to get this performance per day! I wear it 24 hours a day except for when I'm in the shower. On the +2.1 week I did lay it down for the night crown up. Besides the great movement I like the simplicity of the dial and I use the bezel to point to the date. I also love putting straps on it. This completely changes how the watch looks and feels.


----------



## 1holegrouper

MarkSeattle said:


> No offense to those that keep the 300 MC with the polished center links, I like the 300 MC better with brushed center links. I'm not against PCL, (I have another watch that has them). but to my eyes this "diver" looks better toned down with the all brushed look.
> 
> Mark


I've debated back and forth on this. I think for now I will retain the PCL's. I wish it came from the factory all brushed but I think some of that was due to being used to Rolex bracelets. I've even removed a couple of scratches on my PCL's (with Cape Cod cloth wrapped over a thin buffing stick and electrical tape on the brushed outside links). But, since it didn't come that way I've learned that the PCL's have grown on me. Sure, it is easier to remove scratches on a brushed (I use Bergeon blocks) but the difference is in reality less than 10 minutes of time.


----------



## Teppka

Jefferson Overlin said:


> If you look back through my older pictures, I have a 7.5 inch wrist, although my wrist is a bit taller than it is flat. Either way, the long lugs help the watch fit better for more .... well endowed people


Thanks, I wander which nato size did you choose, 21 or 22mm?


----------



## Dickie

1holegrouper said:


> I've had mine just over 4 weeks.
> 
> Week 1: +2.6 sec
> Week 2: +2.1 sec
> Week 3: -0.6 sec
> Week 4: +0.8 sec
> 
> So far this is the best performance I've ever had in a mechanical watch. I would have been estatic to get this performance per day! I wear it 24 hours a day except for when I'm in the shower. On the +2.1 week I did lay it down for the night crown up. Besides the great movement I like the simplicity of the dial and I use the bezel to point to the date. I also love putting straps on it. This completely changes how the watch looks and feels.
> 
> View attachment 8092506


Use the bezel to point at the date? why have a never thought of that? Brilliant


----------



## Steppy




----------



## dodober

Hello mates:

Here is mine.

_CMC6384 copia

_CMC6385 copia

_CMC6401 copia

And here it's side by side with the king:

_CMC6396 copia

_CMC6402 copia by dodober, on Flickr

As of to day, the best two classic divers.

Cheers!


----------



## mt_hangglider

One more photo to add...


----------



## solesman

Some truly stellar photos on this thread in the last few days and not just of the black model. You chaps are seriously not helping in making a decision ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

I have posted here quite a bit with pictures of my SM300MC so I feel obligated to post that I am no longer an owner of one. Great watch great memories.
I even further confess that I replaced it with a Rolex 114060. No stones please.

To redeem my Omega credentials I have a Globemaster wending it's way to me.


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> I have posted here quite a bit with pictures of my SM300MC so I feel obligated to post that I am no longer an owner of one. Great watch great memories.
> I even further confess that I replaced it with a Rolex 114060. No stones please.
> 
> To redeem my Omega credentials I have a Globemaster wending it's way to me.


Would love to see a photo of the new 114060. What prompted the change?

And, congrats on the Globemaster. No doubt it will be a wonderful addition.


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> Would love to see a photo of the new 114060. What prompted the change?
> 
> And, congrats on the Globemaster. No doubt it will be a wonderful addition.


Well long ago I chose Omega for my first nice watch. Wore that one for many years. Got into watch habit like all of us few years back. Omegas were always my main stay. In last couple years had the AT and sm300mc. Then I decided to preorder a 43.5 PO. Then I thought wait a minute ...do I really want 3 MCS and do I want a larger watch? I decided no so I cancelled preorder and then thought ok you anti rolex guy how do you know? So decided to give one a try (thx iinsic for advice and counsel).
Rambling answer but once I got the 114060 I realized the sm300mc was doomed. Let me be clear the Rolex is not better than the Omega. Just different both top quality . But the SubC has one big advantage for me : size mainly thickness. 
So sm300mc gone so Globemaster thinner smaller so why not...


----------



## om3ga_fan

julywest said:


> Well long ago I chose Omega for my first nice watch. Wore that one for many years. Got into watch habit like all of us few years back. Omegas were always my main stay. In last couple years had the AT and sm300mc. Then I decided to preorder a 43.5 PO. Then I thought wait a minute ...do I really want 3 MCS and do I want a larger watch? I decided no so I cancelled preorder and then thought ok you anti rolex guy how do you know? So decided to give one a try (thx iinsic for advice and counsel).
> Rambling answer but once I got the 114060 I realized the sm300mc was doomed. Let me be clear the Rolex is not better than the Omega. Just different both top quality . But the SubC has one big advantage for me : size mainly thickness.
> So sm300mc gone so Globemaster thinner smaller so why not...
> View attachment 8106890
> 
> View attachment 8106898


Nice! Looks freakin' awesome on you. I always wonder if I'll ever get around to trying one. Every now and then I try on a Rolex but thus far no spark.

I remember seeing your post re: the pre-order. Sounds like you made the right decision. Looking forward to seeing your GM. After both of my MC's landing at the Omega service center, I'm questioning whether or not to gamble on a 3rd.

Enjoy the SubC!


----------



## Betterthere

om3ga_fan said:


> Nice! Looks freakin' awesome on you. I always wonder if I'll ever get around to trying one. Every now and then I try on a Rolex but thus far no spark.
> 
> I remember seeing your post re: the pre-order. Sounds like you made the right decision. Looking forward to seeing your GM. After both of my MC's landing at the Omega service center, I'm questioning whether or not to gamble on a 3rd.
> 
> Enjoy the SubC!


Your experience was part of my decision.


----------



## Zinzan

Well, summer of last year, I had my eye on the Seamaster 300, and also thought of myself as "not a Rolex guy". In fact, I posted a few times in this very thread about it last August.

I went on to buy the Seamaster 300 Spectre, and then just recently, I bought a GMT Master II BLNR. I got over my reservations about Rolex (for the most part), and bought it for pretty much the reasons that people in this thread mentioned--design, fit, reliability, support, value retention, etc.

But I have no plans to sell my SM300. I feel pretty set with these two watches as my main watches, plus a few others for fun.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Zinzan said:


> Well, summer of last year, I had my eye on the Seamaster 300, and also thought of myself as "not a Rolex guy". In fact, I posted a few times in this very thread about it last August.
> 
> I went on to buy the Seamaster 300 Spectre, and then just recently, I bought a GMT Master II BLNR. I got over my reservations about Rolex (for the most part), and bought it for pretty much the reasons that people in this thread mentioned--design, fit, reliability, support, value retention, etc.
> 
> But I have no plans to sell my SM300. I feel pretty set with these two watches as my main watches, plus a few others for fun.


Have a photo of the pair?


----------



## dr3ws

dodober said:


> Hello mates:
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> As of to day, the best two classic divers.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi dodober, I'm considering AT master and the sm300mc and I already have the 114060 since you have both the sub and 300mc, do they get along well?


----------



## Betterthere

dr3ws said:


> Hi dodober, I'm considering AT master and the sm300mc and I already have the 114060 since you have both the sub and 300mc, do they get along well?


 Altho you didn't ask me .. see my above post. I have an 8500 AT and plan to keep. The 114060 and the AT get along well. The SM300MC for me was too close and the SubC wore better. IMO go for the AT.


----------



## dodober

dr3ws said:


> Hi dodober, I'm considering AT master and the sm300mc and I already have the 114060 since you have both the sub and 300mc, do they get along well?


They do get a long really well. As of today, I consider these two divers the best in the market (Sub C and Seamaster 300 MC). The SM 300MC is a really good option. I had the Omega PO 2500, and the PO 8500, and I ended up selling both beause they are too big and tall that do not fit in a long sleeve Shirt. It s true that both of the PO were 45.5mm, and never bought the 42mm because I don't find it proportion it.


----------



## Zinzan

om3ga_fan said:


> Have a photo of the pair?


Actually, I don't. But I'll take one and post it this weekend sometime.

The Subc and the GMTc have similar dimensions, don't they? I do feel my BLNR fits my 7" wrist better than my SM300, but I love both watches. And I really appreciate the aesthetic differences between the two--applied indices vs the laser cut markers, white lume vs vintage, number cutouts vs smooth liquidmetal on the bezel, polished center links vs brushed bracelet... Both have great movements with obvious technical differences.

If my SM300 had PCLs, maybe they would compete more for wrist time. As it is, the SM300 Spectre is a bit more my grab-and-go watch in the morning, since I don't worry about fingerprint smudges or setting the date.  At least for now, I'm still wiping down my BLNR after putting it on. Maybe I'll get over it.


----------



## mt_hangglider

dr3ws said:


> Hi dodober, I'm considering AT master and the sm300mc and I already have the 114060 since you have both the sub and 300mc, do they get along well?


I have an AT 8500 (non-MC) blue "Skyfall", the SM300MC, and a 116610 (Sub C Date) and I feel they all get along very, very well. Three of my favorite watches in the collection actually. :-!


----------



## DocJekl

dodober said:


> Hello mates:
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> And here it's side by side with the king:
> 
> _CMC6396 copia
> 
> _CMC6402 copia by dodober, on Flickr
> 
> As of to day, the best two classic divers.
> 
> Cheers!


Does it make me a bad person that I'd rather have the Rolex > SM 300 MC? For me, Planet Ocean is where it's at if you want an Omega Diver.


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> Does it make me a bad person that I'd rather have the Rolex > SM 300 MC? For me, Planet Ocean is where it's at if you want an Omega Diver.


No but you should have bought mine to be sure ;-)


----------



## DocJekl

Zinzan said:


> Actually, I don't. But I'll take one and post it this weekend sometime.
> 
> The Subc and the GMTc have similar dimensions, don't they? I do feel my BLNR fits my 7" wrist better than my SM300, but I love both watches. And I really appreciate the aesthetic differences between the two--applied indices vs the laser cut markers, white lume vs vintage, number cutouts vs smooth liquidmetal on the bezel, polished center links vs brushed bracelet... Both have great movements with obvious technical differences.
> 
> If my SM300 had PCLs, maybe they would compete more for wrist time. As it is, the SM300 Spectre is a bit more my grab-and-go watch in the morning, since I don't worry about fingerprint smudges or setting the date.  At least for now, *I'm still wiping down my BLNR after putting it on. Maybe I'll get over it.*


No you won't. :-d


----------



## DocJekl

julywest said:


> No but you should have bought mine to be sure ;-)


What, to be sure whether I'm bad or not? b-)


----------



## Betterthere

larryganz said:


> What, to be sure whether I'm bad or not? b-)


Ha no to be sure the PO is it!


----------



## Cpb1975

Well I have been in hospital for a few days unexpected hardest thing was not having either of my seamaster 300 with me even tried to get the wife to bring one in during visiting but to no avail. Got back late last night first thing today sunshine in England so light blue shorts pink polo and blue titanium straight on oh how I have missed them. Will now plan wardrobe for week to alternate between the ti and the stainless steal.


----------



## Betterthere

You may win WIS of the year!


----------



## jmsrolls

I don't want to stir up the inevitable Omega/Rolex debate but these photos prompted this response.



__
https://flic.kr/p/GYiHLs



__
https://flic.kr/p/H1zU6F

Forget the fact that the Omega LiquidMetal bezel is more structurally sound. Forget that the Omega movement is state of horological art. Forget that the Omega can be purchased new for considerably less than the Rolex. Forget that the Rolex SubC (real and replica) have become too common place.

I've owned several fine Rolex watches beginning with an 18k President, followed by an ExpII, a GMTIIc, a Deep-sea, a GMTII, a DJ, and a 42mm EXPII. With the exception of the 42mm EXPII, I found the dials very difficult to read. For me the dial designs were too cluttered; i. e., "SUBMARINER 1000ft-300m SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED" overlaid with overly large markers and the Mercedes hour hand. All of which is squeezed into a smaller dial. Compare the dials in these photos and I think you will agree. The Omega dial is cleaner and more legible.

Yes, the 300 MC is thicker but still wears as comfortably (I'm big on comfort) on my wrist as any Rolex I have owned.


----------



## solesman

Cpb1975 said:


> View attachment 8121674
> Well I have been in hospital for a few days unexpected hardest thing was not having either of my seamaster 300 with me even tried to get the wife to bring one in during visiting but to no avail. Got back late last night first thing today sunshine in England so light blue shorts pink polo and blue titanium straight on oh how I have missed them. Will now plan wardrobe for week to alternate between the ti and the stainless steal.


Glad you managed to enjoy some of the sun today. It's been a stunner here in Surrey. The clothes and watch combo sound very good too!


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> I don't want to stir up the inevitable Omega/Rolex debate but these photos prompted this response.
> 
> [some text deleted]
> 
> Yes, the 300 MC is thicker but still wears as comfortably (I'm big on comfort) on my wrist as any Rolex I have owned.


I agree it's wrong thread to stir the debate. And I was one of the early owners of the SM300MC and had for a year. I owned the 2 together briefly and IMO the SubC wins the comfortable wear between the 2 (other points I think are just personal tastes). Once I sized the Rolex and then compared the 2 on bracelet, within a week I knew the SM300MC was doomed. It just arrived in San Fran today. 
Much like life this is not a competition even between the two. But for me, I can't see owning both. Both are great watches and anyone is lucky to own either.

OK back to SM300MC owner's thread (I won't post Rolex comments here again).

I was a little surprised at the lack of interest in my FS posting. I knew I would lose money (even tho I got a good deal on my SM300MC new), but still I was surprised. 
I have sold many watches here and made and lost money but this sale ranks as the one with the least interest. Go figure.


----------



## dodober

larryganz said:


> Does it make me a bad person that I'd rather have the Rolex > SM 300 MC? For me, Planet Ocean is where it's at if you want an Omega Diver.


Not a bad person at all. It's all a matter of taste. I had two PO, the 2500 and the PO 8500 and I Think this 300MC is better


----------



## jmsrolls

julywest said:


> I agree it's wrong thread to stir the debate. And I was one of the early owners of the SM300MC and had for a year. I owned the 2 together briefly and IMO the SubC wins the comfortable wear between the 2 (other points I think are just personal tastes). Once I sized the Rolex and then compared the 2 on bracelet, within a week I knew the SM300MC was doomed. It just arrived in San Fran today.
> Much like life this is not a competition even between the two. But for me, I can't see owning both. Both are great watches and anyone is lucky to own either.
> 
> OK back to SM300MC owner's thread (I won't post Rolex comments here again).
> 
> I was a little surprised at the lack of interest in my FS posting. I knew I would lose money (even tho I got a good deal on my SM300MC new), but still I was surprised.
> I have sold many watches here and made and lost money but this sale ranks as the one with the least interest. Go figure.


I agree. I cannot see owning both. I even let my "Nolex" SubC go after the 300 MC arrived.

Subjectively (basically personal preference), I can understand choosing the Sub over the Seamaster but objectively, the Omega wins hands down.

But your incoming Globemaster should tick all your squares. My GM ticks all of mine but if I could only have one, it would still be the 300 MC.


----------



## Betterthere

jmsrolls said:


> I agree. I cannot see owning both. I even let my "Nolex" SubC go after the 300 MC arrived.
> 
> Subjectively (basically personal preference), I can understand choosing the Sub over the Seamaster but objectively, the Omega wins hands down.
> 
> But your incoming Globemaster should tick all your squares. My GM ticks all of mine but if I could only have one, it would still be the 300 MC.


As I said I won't post the name again ...subjective as far as preference on most counts.

Yes looking forward to the GM but am little concerned on the conflict between it and AT but slightly different uses. Dressy sporty vs sport dressy?
I doubt the GM thread will do as well as this one.

SM300MC I has bought a nice leather band to wear it as a change from bracelet but n the way I think it just did not seem right to wear it less or leave it in a drawer . Hope someone will obtain and wear it.


----------



## wrist.time

It's funny, about a month ago I was dead set on selling mine for a number of reasons, but because of the new(ish) forum rules I'm not able to list it here and I never got around to ebaying it. Then something happened and I fell in love with it all over again, and I haven't taken it off. I'm afraid if I decide to sell it again, the interest will be low. Maybe in another year or so when the market for them opens up a bit, there could be more interest but who the hell knows. I'm loving it now at any rate.


----------



## Betterthere

wrist.time said:


> It's funny, about a month ago I was dead set on selling mine for a number of reasons, but because of the new(ish) forum rules I'm not able to list it here and I never got around to ebaying it. Then something happened and I fell in love with it all over again, and I haven't taken it off. I'm afraid if I decide to sell it again, the interest will be low. Maybe in another year or so when the market for them opens up a bit, there could be more interest but who the hell knows. I'm loving it now at any rate.


Based on my experience I would say wait and enjoy it.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Loving the look of the SM 300 on leather!


----------



## djl4

First time poster here! I just purchased the Omega Seamaster 300 after much contemplation. 
A friend was telling me to get a Rolex because, "Every watch enthusiast owns one."

So, I checked out the Datejust II and the Submariner; both are extremely beautiful pieces. However, I just kept coming back to the Seamaster. 
The DJII is a watch I'd like to own one day, but there was just something inexplicable about the Omega.

In the end, I purchased what I truly wanted, and I'm glad I did. It's one of the best decisions I've made.


----------



## Civilguy007

Civilguy007 said:


> My 300 has been consistently running +10 sec/day. While I'm not one to demand quartz accuracy from an auto, it seems reasonable to expect COSC specs.
> 
> Yesterday, I finally had time to visit the Boutique with warranty card in hand. No arguments from them. They shipped it out for service...or at least some regulating.
> 
> The wait will be difficult...


Got it back yesterday from the OB. Been on the wrist for 24 hours. It gained less than 1 second (about 3/4 by my rough measure). Now I can finally confirm what you all have been talking about.
All is well.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Civilguy007 said:


> Got it back yesterday from the OB. Been on the wrist for 24 hours. It gained less than 1 second (about 3/4 by my rough measure). Now I can finally confirm what you all have been talking about.
> All is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


looks good on that leather strap. looks like the one I bought.


----------



## EPmac

Civilguy007 said:


> Got it back yesterday from the OB. Been on the wrist for 24 hours. It gained less than 1 second (about 3/4 by my rough measure). Now I can finally confirm what you all have been talking about.
> All is well.


Sad to hear she was running out of spec, but glad you have her back and she's running well. Looks great! Did they say (or did you post and I missed it) what the reason was? I think on average mine runs around +2 sec/day.


----------



## Zinzan

om3ga_fan said:


> Have a photo of the pair?


Here are a couple quick iPhone photos.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Yeah, that BLNR is hot but I really dig the Spectre. Maybe I should dump my regular 300 and hunt for one of those. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Zinzan said:


> Here are a couple quick iPhone photos.


Wow, what a beautiful pair. The BLNR is my favorite Rolex....someday it will be added to the collection...someday.


----------



## mt_hangglider

Civilguy007 said:


> Got it back yesterday from the OB. Been on the wrist for 24 hours. It gained less than 1 second (about 3/4 by my rough measure). Now I can finally confirm what you all have been talking about.
> All is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Glad she's back! Looking really good on that strap too! :-!


----------



## DocJekl

@FatherJohn - I just can't get used to seeing the long straight lugs on the 300MC, and can deal with the short fat ones on the Sub a little better. The no-date sub doesn't look cluttered to me. However, I do like the 2-tone 300MC on bracelet a lot.

With the Omega Divers, I like the raised-beveled-polished markers more than the laser etched hour markers filled with lume. And three of my four Planet Ocean have the liquid metal bezel, which I agree is better than the Submariner bezel (Ti PO 8500 LM, Ti PO 9300 LM, and PO LM LE).


----------



## Morrisdog

Nice to revisit this thread after a few weeks. I too have entered the Rolex camp. Just the pretty basic 39mm OP red grape.. I am a bit of a sucker for a little bit of colour. I love it's look and it's a good companion to my SM300. I almost went for a second hand 'Root Beer' GMT but went for this instead. I just wanted a new Rolex and really like the look and size of the OP range. 
I am still getting used to its bracelet, I think I may need to move a link from the six o clock side to the 12 o clock side as the clasp is not very centred on the underside of my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tredstone

The Omega boutique store on Madison Ave in NY politely declined to brush the PCL's on my new bracelet... does anyone know if some boutiques might be on board with such a request, or will I likely need to find an AD or other shop? (If so, any suggestions in the NY area would be appreciated)


----------



## Crate410

Morrisdog said:


> Nice to revisit this thread after a few weeks. I too have entered the Rolex camp. Just the pretty basic 39mm OP red grape.. I am a bit of a sucker for a little bit of colour. I love it's look and it's a good companion to my SM300. I almost went for a second hand 'Root Beer' GMT but went for this instead. I just wanted a new Rolex and really like the look and size of the OP range.
> I am still getting used to its bracelet, I think I may need to move a link from the six o clock side to the 12 o clock side as the clasp is not very centred on the underside of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very nice. Anything but basic imo.


----------



## Perseus

om3ga_fan said:


> Yeah, that BLNR is hot but I really dig the Spectre. Maybe I should dump my regular 300 and hunt for one of those.


It's a stunner. I love the lollipop seconds hand but it's the 12 hour bezel that does something for me visually.


----------



## Perseus

tredstone said:


> The Omega boutique store on Madison Ave in NY politely declined to brush the PCL's on my new bracelet... does anyone know if some boutiques might be on board with such a request, or will I likely need to find an AD or other shop? (If so, any suggestions in the NY area would be appreciated)


WOW! That's the first I've ever heard of a OB not brushing the braclet. How lame :roll:. I did it myself with a scotch brite pad in five minutes.


----------



## tredstone

How did yours turn out? Would love to see a pic!


----------



## jmsrolls

tredstone said:


> The Omega boutique store on Madison Ave in NY politely declined to brush the PCL's on my new bracelet... does anyone know if some boutiques might be on board with such a request, or will I likely need to find an AD or other shop? (If so, any suggestions in the NY area would be appreciated)


Most any competent jeweler/watchmaker should be able to do it. I'm thinking of sending my bracelet back to Jim at Continental to have mine brushed by his watchmaker. Jim offered to have mine brushed for no charge when I bought it.


----------



## Betterthere

My watchmaker did it for free but they have a box where you can donate to a charity. So tossed in some money.
I found that I wore mine quite a bit more once it was brushed.


----------



## dawiz

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful pair. The BLNR is my favorite Rolex....someday it will be added to the collection...someday.


I personally prefer the Pepsi dial, but the BLNR is definitely hot.

To chime in with the others: my already owning a 16610 was one of the reasons that ultimately led to my letting go of the 300mc last year. I found the MC to be very comfortable while on leather, but I just hated that bracelet. Not a fan of PCLs, especially in combination with a dark dial. My biggest problem was that the bracelet made the 300mc hugely uncomfortable on my small wrists, despite the push-to-adjust clasp (which should come as standard on all Omegas). The 16610 is much thinner, doesn't wear as tall and I find the bracelet much more comfortable. In terms of looks and materials, I can't say I prefer one over the other - I love both. I'd still buy another 300mc should the occasion present itself, but right now I'm looking for a mint pre-owned Datejust to complement my Sub and the Daytona. My daily driver is a Speedy Pro at the moment, which is my all-time favorite watch. I don't have a brand preference, btw - I buy whatever I like.


----------



## Lealole

djl4 said:


> First time poster here! I just purchased the Omega Seamaster 300 after much contemplation.
> A friend was telling me to get a Rolex because, "Every watch enthusiast owns one."
> 
> So, I checked out the Datejust II and the Submariner; both are extremely beautiful pieces. However, I just kept coming back to the Seamaster.
> The DJII is a watch I'd like to own one day, but there was just something inexplicable about the Omega.
> 
> In the end, I purchased what I truly wanted, and I'm glad I did. It's one of the best decisions I've made.
> View attachment 8126594


Welcome to the club!! Enjoy in great health and now check out all the strap options!!! Your love will grow..


----------



## Morrisdog

Crate410 said:


> Very very nice. Anything but basic imo.


thanks crate..
after some further adjustment of the bracelet its much comfortable. I still rate my SM 300 as a more comfortable watch.. mainly because I can expand the bracelet when my wrist expands. however I do appreciate the brushed bracelet. IMO all bracelets should be fully brushed!! I have not as yet built up the courage to brush my SM300 bracelet, partly because I have the Ti version. I think Rolex started this PCL trend when they introduced the Datejust ii and the Ceramic GMT ii. Omega followed with the newer Master Co Axial AT and SM300. Its interesting to note that the newer Globemaster and Spectre SM 300 have reverted back to brushed centre links. I think the only application for PCL is with a two tone style bracelet..

Having said all that I don't hate or despise my current bracelet, just sort of think it would be better being brushed! However part of the problem with being a WIS is that sensation that things could always be just that little bit better which results in us spending vast amounts of money chasing this!


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> Nice to revisit this thread after a few weeks. I too have entered the Rolex camp. Just the pretty basic 39mm OP red grape.. I am a bit of a sucker for a little bit of colour. I love it's look and it's a good companion to my SM300. I almost went for a second hand 'Root Beer' GMT but went for this instead. I just wanted a new Rolex and really like the look and size of the OP range.
> I am still getting used to its bracelet, I think I may need to move a link from the six o clock side to the 12 o clock side as the clasp is not very centred on the underside of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed Morris. That grape dial is really nice and that hue of dial isn't done enough I think. How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Morrisdog

I think I have it on a bit too tight!! I had it sized an a cold day a tad on the tight side. I basically need to add one link back on. I originally removed two links. I will get then AD to do this for me. It's still very wearable but not as comfy as my SM 300. 

I love it's look and to be honest it's the perfect watch for me as I am basically in a suit for the working week. The red/purple/rusty dial looks quite nice.. 

I still love my SM 300. And it's still my most comfortable watch. I don't know why but the SM300 sits perfectly on my wrist. My wrist is either just under 7inches on a cold day or just above on a hot humid day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie

Morrisdog said:


> thanks crate..
> after some further adjustment of the bracelet its much comfortable. I still rate my SM 300 as a more comfortable watch.. mainly because I can expand the bracelet when my wrist expands. however I do appreciate the brushed bracelet. IMO all bracelets should be fully brushed!! I have not as yet built up the courage to brush my SM300 bracelet, partly because I have the Ti version. I think Rolex started this PCL trend when they introduced the Datejust ii and the Ceramic GMT ii. Omega followed with the newer Master Co Axial AT and SM300. Its interesting to note that the newer Globemaster and Spectre SM 300 have reverted back to brushed centre links. I think the only application for PCL is with a two tone style bracelet..
> 
> Having said all that I don't hate or despise my current bracelet, just sort of think it would be better being brushed! However part of the problem with being a WIS is that sensation that things could always be just that little bit better which results in us spending vast amounts of money chasing this!


Actually the original 1957 Seamaster 300 has polished side links. If you look at the watches side by side you see that Omega was attempting to offer a modern version of the 1950's-1960's Seamaster 300. They went with PCL instead of PSL. My guess is that the side link of the bracelet gets more wear and is more prone to scratches than the center links. Either way, I appreciate that Omega offered the Seamaster as a faithful reincarnation of the watch from 60 years ago. They were not trying to follow a bracelet style trend started by Rolex. The PCL's simply make it look more like vintage watch. I like it.


----------



## helovesf1

Greetings everyone, I got my watch in february, but recently, I noticed the second hand jerking backwards when I am setting the minute hand backwards. It doesn't happen everytime, but occasionally it does. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem? 

It's my first omega, and I tried my friends PO without such problems. 

I sent it back to the boutique I bought and they sent it back to the service centre and found out my watch has actually been magnetised? After getting the watch back, it still happens. How can a watch with such a good movement have such an issue? And how can it get magnetised so easily? I am very careful with my watches, and only wear them on weekends. Would love to hear and see if anyone else has such problems with their SMC300.


----------



## Zinzan

Nice first post!

Please link us to a video of this happening.


----------



## Morrisdog

helovesf1 said:


> Greetings everyone, I got my watch in february, but recently, I noticed the second hand jerking backwards when I am setting the minute hand backwards. It doesn't happen everytime, but occasionally it does. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem?
> 
> It's my first omega, and I tried my friends PO without such problems.
> 
> I sent it back to the boutique I bought and they sent it back to the service centre and found out my watch has actually been magnetised? After getting the watch back, it still happens. How can a watch with such a good movement have such an issue? And how can it get magnetised so easily? I am very careful with my watches, and only wear them on weekends. Would love to hear and see if anyone else has such problems with their SMC300.


I have not but one member of this forum has reported this problem with both his master co axial AT and SM300. I am not sure what to make of it. The issue is that the watch may show some evidence of magnetism when measured on what ever instrument measures this but whether this has any effect on its time keeping aspect is what is controversial. I am no expert so I can't say!! The MC movements critical components are supposed to be immune to magnetism, however that is not to say that some of the components cannot be magnetised. These components should theoretically not affect performance if they are.. 
In my case my watch runs pretty well. It looses less than 5 seconds per month. I can regain this loss by simply resting it more frequently with the crown up. This gives me an opportunity to wear my other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Dickie said:


> Actually the original 1957 Seamaster 300 has polished side links. If you look at the watches side by side you see that Omega was attempting to offer a modern version of the 1950's-1960's Seamaster 300. They went with PCL instead of PSL. My guess is that the side link of the bracelet gets more wear and is more prone to scratches than the center links. Either way, I appreciate that Omega offered the Seamaster as a faithful reincarnation of the watch from 60 years ago. They were not trying to follow a bracelet style trend started by Rolex. The PCL's simply make it look more like vintage watch. I like it.


Thanks Zinzan. I was aware of their history but I still suspect there decisions were more to do with Rolex's use of polished centre links on the GMT than maintaining historical accuracy ! I am also pretty sure that the move to PCL on the AT was also in response to the PCL on the Datejust. However I may be a bit more cynical than you !

I still like my bracelet but after 18months of use it have developed a fine patina of scratches. I when I look at the PO brushed bracelet and even my OP 39 bracelet I do appreciate this look more than the polished links. I think polished links work better with rounded links like in a jubilee bracelet or even my speedy reduced bracelet. Scratches are just not as noticeable then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helovesf1

Zinzan said:


> Nice first post!
> 
> Please link us to a video of this happening.


I'll try to get a video when I can. If any of you have a Seiko 5, try winding it and moving the minute hand backwards, the second hand moves back in a similar fashion.


----------



## helovesf1

Morrisdog said:


> helovesf1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone, I got my watch in february, but recently, I noticed the second hand jerking backwards when I am setting the minute hand backwards. It doesn't happen everytime, but occasionally it does. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem?
> 
> It's my first omega, and I tried my friends PO without such problems.
> 
> I sent it back to the boutique I bought and they sent it back to the service centre and found out my watch has actually been magnetised? After getting the watch back, it still happens. How can a watch with such a good movement have such an issue? And how can it get magnetised so easily? I am very careful with my watches, and only wear them on weekends. Would love to hear and see if anyone else has such problems with their SMC300.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not but one member of this forum has reported this problem with both his master co axial AT and SM300. I am not sure what to make of it. The issue is that the watch may show some evidence of magnetism when measured on what ever instrument measures this but whether this has any effect on its time keeping aspect is what is controversial. I am no expert so I can't say!! The MC movements critical components are supposed to be immune to magnetism, however that is not to say that some of the components cannot be magnetised. These components should theoretically not affect performance if they are..
> In my case my watch runs pretty well. It looses less than 5 seconds per month. I can regain this loss by simply resting it more frequently with the crown up. This gives me an opportunity to wear my other watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do you mean the owner has problems with the second hand behaving like mine due to the magnetised components? Honestly it was still keeping time very well thoughout the time I have it before I sent it in.

It's strange because my other Rolexes do not seem to have such issues, and they don't claim to have any magnetic resistance. Never had any second hand moving when setting my time in any direction. But this is the first watch that I have that has such an issue.


----------



## Morrisdog

His watch started to loose accuracy. There was no mention of the second hand behaving like this. I don't recall mine doing this but I have not had the change the minute hand much since I bought it. The last time being in January this year and that was because of travel to a country with a Timezone 5 hours and 30 mins different to where I live. I don't let me seamaster unwind . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helovesf1

Thanks for your insight. I am hoping mine isn't a lemon


----------



## Lealole

This is how my SM300 is running after 17 days - I only take it off to sleep:


----------



## Lealole

Dusk shot: this watch is beautiful!! Pics don't do justice-


----------



## tredstone

Having owned the SM300 for about a month now, figured I'd share my thoughts. Prior to this, I had worn my Seamaster 2541.80 for about 15 years straight, so this is my first watch purchase in a very long time. I quickly swapped it with an OEM black/gray NATO strap shortly after purchase.

Overall, I think it looks great and I agree with the reviews I've read that state its hard to capture the details in still pictures. My only gripe is probably with the thickness of the case, which is exacerbated by wearing a NATO strap. To a lesser extent, I favor the scalloped bezel on the SMP than the jagged teeth of the SM300, but it's a minor quibble. Using a 30 micron polishing paper, I brushed the steel buckles and keepers on the NATO strap (which now looks like the SPECTRE edition). Can't say I was a fan of the shiny look before, and now its perfect. I'll probably try the PCL's on the bracelet next, although maybe I'll experiment with one of the spare links to see if I'm able to do a good job with that first.


----------



## Morrisdog

I found it a bit too thick with the NATO as well.. I then cut of the extra flappy bit so only a single layer is under the watch. This sorts out the thickness issue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## point1

Marine Nationale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Got it yesterday in a trade with a friend of mine. What a nice watch! I was looking for it a long time and finally had a chance! 

































Regards

Cesar


----------



## GTTIME

Very nice!!!


----------



## Dickie

Morrisdog said:


> Thanks Zinzan. I was aware of their history but I still suspect there decisions were more to do with Rolex's use of polished centre links on the GMT than maintaining historical accuracy ! I am also pretty sure that the move to PCL on the AT was also in response to the PCL on the Datejust. However I may be a bit more cynical than you !
> 
> I still like my bracelet but after 18months of use it have developed a fine patina of scratches. I when I look at the PO brushed bracelet and even my OP 39 bracelet I do appreciate this look more than the polished links. I think polished links work better with rounded links like in a jubilee bracelet or even my speedy reduced bracelet. Scratches are just not as noticeable then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems to me if Omega was trying to follow Rolex they would have put PCL's on the new Globemaster


----------



## Skyfire

A 22mm BC300 fits great, if you're looking for a rubber strap.


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## Apollo83

So finally I can post on this thread!

Having read the thread avidly for a year I've finally bought my own SM300MC.

Its my first Omega and is everything I hoped for.

I noticed there was no review on the WUS reviews forum so I've written one if you're interested:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/omega-seamaster-300-master-coaxial-review-3252290.html

Some pics of mine:


----------



## Travelller

^Congrats, Apollo83 - welcome to the club and great pics of your SM300MC :-!


----------



## Lealole

Apollo83 - great watch wear in good health!!


----------



## dwojo

Love wearing this each and every day. Just a staple part of the kit and fits in flawlessly no matter what I'm up to.


----------



## jmsrolls

Apollo83 said:


> So finally I can post on this thread!
> 
> Having read the thread avidly for a year I've finally bought my own SM300MC.
> 
> Its my first Omega and is everything I hoped for.
> 
> I noticed there was no review on the WUS reviews forum so I've written one if you're interested:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/omega-seamaster-300-master-coaxial-review-3252290.html
> 
> Some pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 8296098
> 
> View attachment 8296106
> 
> View attachment 8296114


Great pics and review!


----------



## Pvck

So having owned the 300MC since March I think it's time to take the plunge (ba-dum-tish!) and have the bracelet brushed.

I've predominantly worn the watch on a Hirsch leather rubber-backed strap for summer watersports (see my earlier photos) but recently returned to the bracelet. Having found it a little heavy to begin with and a step change from my Constellation, the bracelet has very much grown on me but the PCLs are just too distracting. I can't stand watches that 'pop' (part of the attraction of the _subtly _fascinating printed and recessed dial) and I think the PCLs are going to have to go.

I can't find an OB or an AD here in Hong Kong or in the UK that'll brush the PCLs, so unless anyone has any other suggestions it's off to find a custom watch place and punish the credit card - hoping it's not too far north of HK$1,000. Will post pictures when (if) it's done.


----------



## Keaman

I'm continuously having opportunities to buy one of these used at a good price, but keep holding back. To me, the 2201.50/2200.50 is so much the greater watch, a real ground breaker that combines modernity with classic vintage Seamaster DNA. Someone convince me to buy the SM300MC, despite the "current hype", that seems similar to Rolex Kermit/Hulk current obsession....


----------



## drainaps

Keaman said:


> I'm continuously having opportunities to buy one of these used at a good price, but keep holding back. To me, the 2201.50/2200.50 is so much the greater watch, a real ground breaker that combines modernity with classic vintage Seamaster DNA. Someone convince me to buy the SM300MC, despite the "current hype", that seems similar to Rolex Kermit/Hulk current obsession....


Hmmmmm I tend to agree with you. I have both the 2201.50 and the SM300 MC and find the PO much much more often on the wrist (kind of the SM300 is never on my wrist, but I know I'd regret selling it). I might change my mind if I snapped the blingy bracelet of the SM300 for a nice leather strap, but I haven't had time to research third-party 21mm leathers. Any recommendations anybody?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

drainaps said:


> Hmmmmm I tend to agree with you. I have both the 2201.50 and the SM300 MC and find the PO much much more often on the wrist (kind of the SM300 is never on my wrist, but I know I'd regret selling it). I might change my mind if I snapped the blingy bracelet of the SM300 for a nice leather strap, but I haven't had time to research third-party 21mm leathers. Any recommendations anybody?


I got my SM 300 MC used and it all ready came with a brushed bracelet. To me the brushed bracelet just looked a little off compared to the shiny lugs.'once I put it on a Bond NATO it really started to shine. It looks good on leather too but try a NATO, it really lets the dial and case shine.


----------



## jmsrolls

drainaps said:


> Hmmmmm I tend to agree with you. I have both the 2201.50 and the SM300 MC and find the PO much much more often on the wrist (kind of the SM300 is never on my wrist, but I know I'd regret selling it). I might change my mind if I snapped the blingy bracelet of the SM300 for a nice leather strap, but I haven't had time to research third-party 21mm leathers. Any recommendations anybody?


There are a few nice 21mm straps around but most 22s will work as well.

Mine has spent much of its time the last year on a two-piece NATO:





With the two-piece , there is no risk of damage to the caseback and no obstruction of the beautiful movement.


----------



## jmsrolls

Keaman said:


> I'm continuously having opportunities to buy one of these used at a good price, but keep holding back. To me, the 2201.50/2200.50 is so much the greater watch, a real ground breaker that combines modernity with classic vintage Seamaster DNA. Someone convince me to buy the SM300MC, despite the "current hype", that seems similar to Rolex Kermit/Hulk current obsession....


I went through many months of indecision and research trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on a 300 MC. I read all the posts and reviews. I had owned four POs, two each 2500 and 8500, and had just reacquired a 2254.50 but with no satisfaction.

I thought about driving 50 miles into the ATL Boutique for a "hands on" but don't go in the city unless I absolutely have to.

I even prayed about it. (Being a priest, I pray about a lot of things, even the trivial like watches.)

So in March of last year, Stephen (watchsk) posted the photos of his new one with the brushed bracelet and that sealed the deal. (The PCLs were the last hurdle.) I decided that there was nothing to it but to do it.

I phoned Jim at Continental that day place my order. To my surprise, Jim tried to talk me out of doing it. (He has done that on occasion.) I told him that I had put up with cronic indecision for as long as I could. I was not backing off. As I suspected, Jim had brushed Stephen's and offered to do the same for me n/c. I was tempted but when he offered to do it later, I told him to forego the brushing and ship the watch.

So how do I feel about the 300 MC fifteen months later? Out of the box, I loved it and the love affair continues. It is the most versatile watch (sport/casual/dress) I have ever owned. It could easily be my one and only.

If you suffer from OCD, I do have a warning. Mine gained 23 seconds over the first three months of ownership (.25 sec/day) so you will have to unscrew the crown and set the time every week or so. 

But this is just my experience. For others, check out the nearly 200 posts on the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Owner's Thread.


----------



## Civilguy007

Keaman said:


> I'm continuously having opportunities to buy one of these used at a good price, but keep holding back. To me, the 2201.50/2200.50 is so much the greater watch, a real ground breaker that combines modernity with classic vintage Seamaster DNA. Someone convince me to buy the SM300MC, despite the "current hype", that seems similar to Rolex Kermit/Hulk current obsession....


There is nothing in your statement that leads me to believe that you want to be convinced...so it hardly seems worth trying. Especially since anything I could say has likely already been written in many of the previous 1792 posts in this thread. But if a picture is worth a thousand words. Hi-Res pics are worth 100K. And Travelller's recent post has provided much of both (pics and words). Check out his post (Note: View on your phone if you must, but be sure to also view on a desktop with a BIG monitor...Highly Recommended):

https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=30239842


----------



## Lealole

drainaps said:


> Hmmmmm I tend to agree with you. I have both the 2201.50 and the SM300 MC and find the PO much much more often on the wrist (kind of the SM300 is never on my wrist, but I know I'd regret selling it). I might change my mind if I snapped the blingy bracelet of the SM300 for a nice leather strap, but I haven't had time to research third-party 21mm leathers. Any recommendations anybody?


Yes, leave the bracelet original... buy the omega leather strap with deployment clasp.... You won't regret it-


----------



## Lealole

Keaman said:


> I'm continuously having opportunities to buy one of these used at a good price, but keep holding back. To me, the 2201.50/2200.50 is so much the greater watch, a real ground breaker that combines modernity with classic vintage Seamaster DNA. Someone convince me to buy the SM300MC, despite the "current hype", that seems similar to Rolex Kermit/Hulk current obsession....


i'll let the pics speak to you:


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Travelller

Civilguy007 said:


> ...But if a picture is worth a thousand words. Hi-Res pics are worth 100K. And Travelller's recent post has provided much of both (pics and words)...


Wow, thanks for your awesome compliment - much appreciated, sir 

Also please have a look-see at Apollo83's awesome review. If we both can't convince anyone who's _"on the fence"_, they simply have no chance, haha ;-)


----------



## tredstone

Does anyone know if there are any ceramic components in the clasp?


----------



## Steppy

tredstone said:


> Does anyone know if there are any ceramic components in the clasp?


No, no ceramics in the clasp


----------



## Mojo UK

Who said you can't wear a Nato with a business suit  and yellow as well.

"Ooh suit you, sir!"

Mal

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

ripper said:


> Correct, its Hirsh Accent.
> Thanks for good words!


What size is this strap? I want to order one! Very nice looking


----------



## ripper

Lealole said:


> What size is this strap? I want to order one! Very nice looking


22mm.


----------



## Lealole

thanks!!


----------



## Skyfire

Best strap so far, Hirsch James:


----------



## Pvck

Skyfire said:


> Best strap so far, Hirsch James:


I've had the exact same one since March - it's a great combination, enjoy!


----------



## Skyfire

Pvck said:


> I've had the exact same one since March - it's a great combination, enjoy!


do you have the 20mm or 22m version? I went for the 20mm so I could use the strap on my Speedy and 16710, but I think it stays on the SM300MC, so I might go for the 22mm if it fits (minor detail: my 20mm Hirsch Paul doesn't fit my 19mm Zenith, so I'm not sure the 22mm will fit the Omega properly)


----------



## Pvck

I'd recommend the 22mm, which is what I have. It's snug but fits fine and feels very secure. I can't speak for the merits of the 20mm myself. 

I sent my bracelet in for brushing earlier this week, can't wait to have it back...


----------



## Skyfire

Black Horween is nice too


----------



## Ranxoren

Just joined the club a couple days ago!!
I picked up my SMc 300 after eyeing it ever since it was released!
I dabbled with a few other brands and never seemed to be satisfied and kept thinking about this watch.

I finally have it and am absolutely in love! Picked it up on the Brown Barenia leather and was super fortunate to actually get a 007 Omega Nato!
My AD was actually surprised too when he realized that they actually had one left in the middle of the other non-007 ones 
Bonus is it's actually 21mm as opposed to 20 or 22 for the regular OEM Nato!


----------



## Lealole

My wife surprised me with my Birthday present..... She knew I had been looking for a good rubber strap for the summer months.. She had ordered an oem Omega strap from the OB. When we got there last night they popped the champagne!! and installed this beautiful strap- very high quality - feels like leather! Very smooth Looks awesome! Check out the poster on the wall at the OB "AN ICON RETURNS" had to snap a pic enjoy-


----------



## Apollo83

Lealole said:


> My wife surprised me with my Birthday present..... She knew I had been looking for a good rubber strap for the summer months.. She had ordered an oem Omega strap from the OB. When we got there last night they popped the champagne!! and installed this beautiful strap- very high quality - feels like leather! Very smooth Looks awesome! Check out the poster on the wall at the OB "AN ICON RETURNS" had to snap a pic enjoy-


Nice strap. Matt, with cream stitching - almost like it is a continuation of the dial...
If there was a deployant version I'd be there.
Got a part number you can share?

Also, I've got a space in my office ready for that poster - got a part number for that? ;-)


----------



## Ranxoren

I posted a new thread about this but didn't get any responses so I figure I'd ask here where I know everyone has a SMc300 
Does anyone know the reference for the steel bracelet? I bought it on leather strap but i've since fallen in love with how it looks on steel!


----------



## Morrisdog

I am not sure of the reference as I bought mine with the bracelet, but have you tried to email your closed omega boutique .. They are generally pretty good with stuff like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvck

Got my bracelet back on Saturday, now brushed, and credit to Michael Young at Classic Watch Repair for a superb job, utterly flawless and exactly in line with my request (I wanted the polished sides retained). Spent Sunday on a beach here in HK in the sunshine and went ocean swimming with the 300MC - perfection. 

For me brushed is definitely the way to go - much more low-key, suits the overall feel of the watch (and my tastes) better, and my concerns about the polished lug upper surfaces proved to be unfounded; if anything they contrast beautifully. Photos to follow!


----------



## 1holegrouper

Brushed is so much better


----------



## Ranxoren

Good call - ill do that! Thanks 



Morrisdog said:


> I am not sure of the reference as I bought mine with the bracelet, but have you tried to email your closed omega boutique .. They are generally pretty good with stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

Apollo83 said:


> Nice strap. Matt, with cream stitching - almost like it is a continuation of the dial...
> If there was a deployant version I'd be there.
> Got a part number you can share?
> 
> Also, I've got a space in my office ready for that poster - got a part number for that? ;-)


This has my deployment clasp on it! Strap item #098000208 Sorry no number on the poster.. But I will find out!


----------



## Lealole

Shot of new Rubber strap on the bow - compliments of Lake Shasta!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Awww yissss


----------



## solesman

Ti owners please post some new pics of your gorgeous watches. Help feed a hungry man


----------



## Cpb1975

Here's a couple more


----------



## Lealole

SM300 Master Co-Axial Lume update: After spending a week in the natural sunlight literally all day everyday I am happy to report the lume shines pretty bright all nite long! After mainly office light charging the lume the last year, what a difference!


----------



## River78984

Here is mine on a 22mm leather and nato strap


----------



## Ranxoren

River78984 said:


> View attachment 8630002
> View attachment 8630026
> 
> Here is mine on a 22mm leather and nato strap


Good to see you were able to fit a 22mm leather strap on it!!
Did you have to squeeze it pretty hard or was it fairly seamless?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## solesman

Cpb1975 said:


> Here's a couple more
> View attachment 8628330
> 
> View attachment 8628314


Such a sexy watch!! LOVE it!!


----------



## Morrisdog

I have mine on a leather strap for the winter months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Look superb Morris!! Good knowing its looks fine with hairy arms too!! b-)



Morrisdog said:


> I have mine on a leather strap for the winter months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldindubo

This is my grail watch from the modern Omega-period. I just wished they had a smaller size availible..


----------



## Ranxoren

aldindubo said:


> This is my grail watch from the modern Omega-period. I just wished they had a smaller size availible..


It wears a lot smaller than you'd think.
I'm a BIG fan of ~38mm pieces but I have no problem with this one at all at 41.5mm


----------



## watchninja123

Lealole said:


> Shot of new Rubber strap on the bow - compliments of Lake Shasta!


Beautiful watch, beautiful place! camped there once couple years back and loved it!!


----------



## Betterthere

Ranxoren said:


> It wears a lot smaller than you'd think.
> I'm a BIG fan of ~38mm pieces but I have no problem with this one at all at 41.5mm


41mm as i remember


----------



## Ranxoren

Betterthere said:


> 41mm as i remember


Yes probably  
I'm getting a lot of them confused but I definitely remember it's in the 41mms lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldindubo

Ranxoren said:


> It wears a lot smaller than you'd think.
> I'm a BIG fan of ~38mm pieces but I have no problem with this one at all at 41.5mm


Hmm... I'll check one out once one pops up for a good second hand price.


----------



## tredstone

Nice! Which strap is that?



Morrisdog said:


> I have mine on a leather strap for the winter months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N

For anyone out there, still on the fence about the 300, and how it will fit, I hope this helps. Here are some pics on my 7" wrist which is fairly flat. I think it fits perfectly, almost like it was designed for my wrist, very comfortable. Now go get one!


----------



## Ranxoren

Argh so beautiful on bracelet. I'm still kicking myself for going with the Barenia leather instead of bracelet (got a hell of a deal on the leather but not enough to buy the bracelet separately and still break even).
And to add insult to injury I'm getting a Panda Speedy on Wednesday that is coming on a Speedy bracelet and I'm gonna wear that one on leather haha 



D6AMIA6N said:


> For anyone out there, still on the fence about the 300, and how it will fit, I hope this helps. Here are some pics on my 7" wrist which is fairly flat. I think it fits perfectly, almost like it was designed for my wrist, very comfortable. Now go get one!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Why the hell is this watch so sexy on pics and everytime I get to stare at it in a front window I just think, maybe, its nice but I'm not convinced...5th time encoutering a stellar deal on this one (including a TI version under 4k$), money is here but the love yet to come. Fits me well on 7' wrist, find it comfy towards PO's I owned but the magic isnt there .


----------



## Morrisdog

tredstone said:


> Nice! Which strap is that?




























Some more photos and another with my new op .. Both these occupy most of the wrist time at the moment. I have two more watches which are sadly being neglected . 
I am still very much in love with the SM300. It's still my go to and most versatile watch . It pairs well with the red grape op (I think I prefer a splash of colour with my watches).

The strap is from Bas and Lokes. They make custom straps which are available in the 21mm size. I order the straps without the holes punched and do this myself to get that perfect fit. They are expensive but make a solid strap with heaps of options . I was going to get a brown vintage look but at the last moment changes to this olive green suede look. Pretty comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Bender.Folder said:


> Why the hell is this watch so sexy on pics and everytime I get to stare at it in a front window I just think, maybe, its nice but I'm not convinced...5th time encoutering a stellar deal on this one (including a TI version under 4k$), money is here but the love yet to come. Fits me well on 7' wrist, find it comfy towards PO's I owned but the magic isnt there .


Seeing a watch in person, especially on the wrist, is the the best opportunity to decide if the watch is right for you. This watch has been a miss for you every time, and you've been looking at it for several months. Move along. No reason for us to talk you into buying it. No reason for you to talk yourself into buying it at any price.


----------



## solesman

Bender.Folder said:


> (including a TI version under 4k$)


Please can you PM me where you saw this??


----------



## solesman

Looks superb Morris!!!! Wow!!!



Morrisdog said:


> Some more photos and another with my new op .. Both these occupy most of the wrist time at the moment. I have two more watches which are sadly being neglected .
> I am still very much in love with the SM300. It's still my go to and most versatile watch . It pairs well with the red grape op (I think I prefer a splash of colour with my watches).
> 
> The strap is from Bas and Lokes. They make custom straps which are available in the 21mm size. I order the straps without the holes punched and do this myself to get that perfect fit. They are expensive but make a solid strap with heaps of options . I was going to get a brown vintage look but at the last moment changes to this olive green suede look. Pretty comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## gr8sw

Ranxoren said:


> It wears a lot smaller than you'd think.
> I'm a BIG fan of ~38mm pieces but I have no problem with this one at all at 41.5mm


the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... wears extremely comfortably, compared to the 41mm Black Bay!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

gr8sw said:


> the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... wears extremely comfortably, compared to the 41mm Black Bay!


Agree completely. Had a Black Bay Noir, and as a vintage inspired design, it's just a little too big for my tastes. Still a nice watch. Here's a pic


----------



## Ranxoren

gr8sw said:


> the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... wears extremely comfortably, compared to the 41mm Black Bay!


That's probably why it's such a perfect fit for me then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

Bender.Folder said:


> Why the hell is this watch so sexy on pics and everytime I get to stare at it in a front window I just think, maybe, its nice but I'm not convinced...5th time encoutering a stellar deal on this one (including a TI version under 4k$), money is here but the love yet to come. Fits me well on 7' wrist, find it comfy towards PO's I owned but the magic isnt there .


I'm not a big fan of the straight lugs that make the lug-to-lug distance look so long. That's what's made me hold back.

I've bought 3 more PLanet Ocean since the SM300 MC came out, plus a Watchco SM300. Just can't pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## EPmac

DocJekl said:


> I'm not a big fan of the straight lugs that make the lug-to-lug distance look so long. That's what's made me hold back.


Come on, Larry. You know you want one!


----------



## tbensous

DocJekl said:


> I'm not a big fan of the straight lugs that make the lug-to-lug distance look so long. That's what's made me hold back.
> 
> I've bought 3 more PLanet Ocean since the SM300 MC came out, plus a Watchco SM300. Just can't pull the trigger on this one.


Same here the lugs look too long on my skinny wrist. I went for an AT 8500MC instead after my PO2500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tredstone

This question isn't probably that specific to the SM300, but it's the one I have so I figured I might ask here. How difficult/long does it take to swap between a bracelet to a NATO or to a leather strap?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

tredstone said:


> This question isn't probably that specific to the SM300, but it's the one I have so I figured I might ask here. How difficult/long does it take to swap between a bracelet to a NATO or to a leather strap?


With a proper tool to depress the spring bars maybe 5 minutes if that. The bracelet takes the most time and effort but once you get the hang of it a couple of times you will do fine. Changing between NATO's is very easy. I personally take the spring bars off and put the NATO in and then put the spring bars back on. Our only have to be careful about scratching the lugs with the spring bars and tool. Personally I like the SM300 the best on straps but the bracelet is solid too.

Larry,
With straps I think the whole long straight lugs thing melts away. It's more He center link on the bracelet that really makes it look long and straight IMO. On a strap it's not as noticeable.


----------



## Betterthere

tredstone said:


> This question isn't probably that specific to the SM300, but it's the one I have so I figured I might ask here. How difficult/long does it take to swap between a bracelet to a NATO or to a leather strap?


I found it easy.


----------



## Betterthere

EPmac said:


> Come on, Larry. You know you want one!


Larry is showing amazing restraint and we should encourage him.


----------



## Horoticus

EPmac said:


> Come on, Larry. You know you want one!


Larry! Larry! Larry! :-!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Horoticus said:


> Larry! Larry! Larry! :-!












Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## jmsrolls

DocJekl said:


> I'm not a big fan of the straight lugs that make the lug-to-lug distance look so long. That's what's made me hold back.


Larry's concern was one of mine as well. Having never seen one "in the steel", I finally decided to pull the trigger even against the advice of my favorite dealer. That was fifteen months ago and I'm still smiling.

Maybe we need to use reverse psychology with Larry as I did with my youngest daughter. Whenever she would refuse to try something new (macadamia nuts, escargot, raw oysters), I would tell her "That's OK. They're too good for little kids anyway." Worked every time. ;-)


----------



## Zinzan

I think the watch wears great on my 7" flattish wrist when the bracelet is fitted properly (snug, but not tight enough to bulge the skin next to the watch). When a little loose, as originally sized, the long lugs do have a bit of an overhang that I like to avoid, depending on how my arm is rotated. 

I'm not sure this watch would fit well on a 6 3/4" or smaller wrist. 

On a side note, I'm on a 3 week trip at the moment, and brought just one watch--my GMT Master II. Love the watch, but miss my SM300!


----------



## Morrisdog

What's wrong with straight lugs?? It's been on some absolute classic Omega watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

All I can say is that I still love mine after now eighteen months of ownership. It also keeps amazing time. It's now 30 seconds fast after being set on the 1/1/16. A few seconds per month is not bad!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

I think it's great you guys love these - I like them but don't love them, yet... Many times I came close to buying one because I feel like "should" have one, but I've held out buying this for so long that if I do eventually get one it wont be from fear of missing out (FOMO) or from peer pressure. I also prefer the TT version, but not it's cost.

I agree that it looks better on a brown leather or black/grey NATO. But I still like to wear a bracelet every once in a while, and with the SM300 I'd be avoiding it. Plus, something else always comes around that draws my attention away, such as the Ti PO 8500 LM, PO LM LE, Watchco SM300, and Tudor Black Bay Red that I've picked over the past year or so (as well as BLNR, GSOTM, Snoopy, Ti PO 9300 LM, GS SBGX115 diver, etc). 

I don't mind the straight lugs on the FOIS and the new limited edition CK-2998, as the lug to lug distance is not as great, and the end links on the 1125/560 bracelet that will fit them don't seem so long, unlike the SM300 MC bracelet.


----------



## Morrisdog

It's funny Larry but I always felt the PO wore a bit larger than the SM300. But then I don't have that much experience with the 42mm version. I do have more experience with the 45mm 2500 PO which my brother owns . We both have the same wrist size but I find his PO too large on my wrist. However I don't think it looks too bad when he wears it. He finds my SM300 too small but again I think it looks pretty good on him.. The PO is also a fair bit heavier and bulkier than my SM300. Still the PO is one beautiful watch and I can see why you like it. 

I do see what you mean with the SM300 bracelet, however this has not been too much of an issue with me. I tend to wear mine a tad loose as I never have been to comfortable with tight / snug fits. It's winter where I live so I thought I would give my bracelet a bit of a break and hence why I am currently using a leather strap. The main thing that occasionally still bothers me about my bracelet is the polished centre links, especially when I can see finger print marks! Don't get me wrong, I still like it and I have not yet been tempted to brush these links. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

You can never post too many photos of your watch. Just stunning!!



Morrisdog said:


> All I can say is that I still love mine after now eighteen months of ownership. It also keeps amazing time. It's now 30 seconds fast after being set on the 1/1/16. A few seconds per month is not bad!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Some randoms shots from today





































Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## dwojo

First day on NATO. I never thought it would be for me but it looks amazing. Super comfortable too.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> I think it's great you guys love these - I like them but don't love them, yet... Many times I came close to buying one because I feel like "should" have one


I hear what you're saying, Larry - I'm pretty new to this game and in the beginning I felt I "should" have certain watches. Fortunately, I quickly realized that was no way to proceed!

I kind of felt this way about the 300, as well as with POs, actually. I tried on the Ti 300 and the Ti 42mm PO on the same day just over a year ago and liked both, but thinking about the price, I had to be totally honest with myself: I didn't _love_ either of them. So I passed. I've bought 10+ Omegas since then.

But over this past year, the 300 and PO have both grown on me _a lot_ and I might end up getting one at some point. Sometimes it's good to wait and see how your first impressions and perceptions change. I can't put my finger on how that happens...

Anyway, the key point is this is not the hobby for impulse buys!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> I hear what you're saying, Larry - I'm pretty new to this game and in the beginning I felt I "should" have certain watches. Fortunately, I quickly realized that was no way to proceed!
> 
> I kind of felt this way about the 300, as well as with POs, actually. I tried on the Ti 300 and the Ti 42mm PO on the same day just over a year ago and liked both, but thinking about the price, I had to be totally honest with myself: I didn't _love_ either of them. So I passed. I've bought 10+ Omegas since then.
> 
> But over this past year, the 300 and PO have both grown on me _a lot_ and I might end up getting one at some point. Sometimes it's good to wait and see how your first impressions and perceptions change. I can't put my finger on how that happens...
> 
> Anyway, the key point is this is not the hobby for impulse buys!


Agreed. And I know you know it Larry, it has to be 'you'; has to be something you're really into. I have a similar issue with the Speedmaster. Many close calls but in retrospect primarily it's about thinking I should have one in my modest collection. Reality is, at least for now, it just isn't a 'must have'.

'Must have' seems to be a floating target. Could be a vintage chronograph. Could be a 3rd gen PO in black or blue.

For now I'll settle for the replacement AT for the future missus which will be here next week.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> I have a similar issue with the Speedmaster. Many close calls but in retrospect primarily it's about thinking I should have one in my modest collection. Reality is, at least for now, it just isn't a 'must have'.


Yeah, I think the Speedmaster Pro is the classic example of people being told they must have it. And lots of people buy into that, unfortunately. Maybe that's why there are always so many used ones for sale!

I remember you recently mentioning a Pro as a possible next purchase, om3ga_fan. I think it's great that you can come out and say it "just isn't a must have". That's exactly how it should be.

Despite owning and loving a Pro, I really don't like this "every-collection-must-have-a-moonwatch" attitude. Nonsense!


----------



## lecorbusier

One more for the blue


----------



## lecorbusier

And another one taken some time back...


----------



## solesman

Well said Ken. I bought a Speedy and sold it within weeks. Got it into my head that I needed one. I now know I'm a 3 hand diver guy ;-)



Ken G said:


> Yeah, I think the Speedmaster Pro is the classic example of people being told they must have it. And lots of people buy into that, unfortunately. Maybe that's why there are always so many used ones for sale!
> 
> I remember you recently mentioning a Pro as a possible next purchase, om3ga_fan. I think it's great that you can come out and say it "just isn't a must have". That's exactly how it should be.
> 
> Despite owning and loving a Pro, I really don't like this "every-collection-must-have-a-moonwatch" attitude. Nonsense!


----------



## solesman

Beautiful!!!



lecorbusier said:


> And another one taken some time back...
> View attachment 8699530


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Well said Ken. I bought a Speedy and sold it within weeks. Got it into my head that I needed one. I now know I'm a 3 hand diver guy ;-)


And well done, solesman! For being true to yourself... :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder

My eyes might play tricks on me but seems the blue dial is less 'grainy' ? Isnt it blasted too or just the picture and sun reflection ? Beautiful shot anyway .


----------



## lecorbusier

Thank you everyone! I verified with the loupe and it does not appear grainy to me. If it is bead-blasted, then it is extremely--extraordinarily fine--graininess. I concur that this blue goes well with every leather that is tan or lighter brown. I may change to a suitable dark olive green leather strap when this one is worn out. But the Barenia strap has taken daily wear in a highly humid environment exceptionally well.


----------



## lecorbusier

All said I wonder if anyone else realises that the lume on the six o'clock marker on the dial is 'disintegrating'...Hmmm. Looks like Omega is taking the vintage thing very seriously.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

dwojo said:


> First day on NATO. I never thought it would be for me but it looks amazing. Super comfortable too.


Gosh I love that version, and it looks fantastic on the nato! It wears like a second skin with it too, doesn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

It does indeed appear less grainy on the blue. I found this photo on the web that shows both dials close up and they look largely the same. Maybe the "grain" shows better on the black dial.When I go try out the blue yet again I'll be sure to check it out.









Bender.Folder said:


> My eyes might play tricks on me but seems the blue dial is less 'grainy' ? Isnt it blasted too or just the picture and sun reflection ? Beautiful shot anyway .


----------



## hedet

New HR oil tanned strap


----------



## YunBW

Hello,
First of all, all the Omega seamaster 300MC looks gorgeous! 
I got few questions for the owners. How much did you buy your watch for and condition? I have seen many offer in chrono24 for 4000 minimum. Can it be lower than that? Also, is it a excellent starter for luxury watch collection? Because I realized I could buy a used sub around that price but most likely it will need a service. 
Thank you for the reply! 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tredstone

YunBW said:


> Hello,
> First of all, all the Omega seamaster 300MC looks gorgeous!
> I got few questions for the owners. How much did you buy your watch for and condition? I have seen many offer in chrono24 for 4000 minimum. Can it be lower than that? Also, is it a excellent starter for luxury watch collection? Because I realized I could buy a used sub around that price but most likely it will need a service.
> Thank you for the reply!


I would be impressed if you can do better than $4000. Isn't that already 40% off the retail price of $6600?


----------



## Perseus

tredstone said:


> This question isn't probably that specific to the SM300, but it's the one I have so I figured I might ask here. How difficult/long does it take to swap between a bracelet to a NATO or to a leather strap?


I can do it in a min or two.


----------



## tredstone

Haven't seen anyone post a pic of the SM300 on an OEM black alligator strap, so here's the one I just got...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

My love-hate relationship continues, but after wearing my AT for the last five weeks on an assignment it is great to have this one on the wrist. The AT is my preferred choice and I wear it around 80% of the time, but there is something really sexy about the SM300 Master, especially on the bracelet.


----------



## izegrim

I didn't think I was going to make the leap but I did. I love the PCL's and they are great from a total design standpoint. Also, historically correct. I love the watch when I take it out of the watch box. It shines and looks so incredibly classy! But then... My day starts.

Fingerprints. My kids dirty hands. Drool. Also the kids, not mine. Scratches which show even worse in sunlight. Fingerprints. Goo. It shows everything! And I realized that my beautiful Seamaster 300 looks even worse than the fake rose gold Michael Crust of my girlfriends' friends.

So I took the bracelet to the jeweler and he refinished it. When he took it out (without the watch head) my jaw dropped. It looks gorgeous on its own. He attached the watch head and my thoughts were that it looked better than I expected. Way better. And you know, it stays that way throughout the day. The look of my pristine watch when it had PCL's didn't keep its luster for 1% of the day because of the shiny surfaces. In the watch box and on pictures it has my preference but really it comes down to this:

Polished center links > brushed center links > polished center links after wearing it for 5 minutes.

The overall look hasn't changed that much. It just looks better throughout the day. For me, this is great. I was anxious for maybe regretting my decision just because I like the PCL's so much! But from the second I put on my watch with the BCL's I knew it: I should have done this much sooner.


----------



## Morrisdog

I think this is the way to go. I have not yet done this however. I have the ti version and haven't seen any photos of the brushed version of that bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

looks good, izegrim.
I am still undecided. While I would prefer BCLs in principle I am not sure about the overall appearance, given the polished top of the lugs. They ahould really be brushed as well then, like the previous generation AT, but I am not sure if I would be tampering with the watch too much. Has anyone here had the top of the lugs brushed?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

hedet said:


> New HR oil tanned strap


Damn this thread is dangerous. Such a great look!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Sloopjohnb said:


> looks good, izegrim.
> I am still undecided. While I would prefer BCLs in principle I am not sure about the overall appearance, given the polished top of the lugs. They ahould really be brushed as well then, like the previous generation AT, but I am not sure if I would be tampering with the watch too much. Has anyone here had the top of the lugs brushed?


I got my SM 300 used and the bracelet was already brushed. Sometimes I like that its brushed, other times I wish It was polished still however and that is mainly due to the polished top lugs. I think the PCL's fit more due to the polished top lugs. Sometimes it just looks a little off with the brushed center links next to the polished top lugs. Either way I really prefer the SM 300 on straps like NATO's or leather so I haven't put the bracelet back on in a while. I am starting to get the itch however so I may swap the bracelet back on for a bit soon. I would also be interested in seeing how the top lugs look brushed but I'm afraid to try on mine.


----------



## Merv

Sloopjohnb said:


> looks good, izegrim.
> I am still undecided. While I would prefer BCLs in principle I am not sure about the overall appearance, given the polished top of the lugs. They ahould really be brushed as well then, like the previous generation AT, but I am not sure if I would be tampering with the watch too much. Has anyone here had the top of the lugs brushed?





Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I got my SM 300 used and the bracelet was already brushed. Sometimes I like that its brushed, other times I wish It was polished still however and that is mainly due to the polished top lugs. I think the PCL's fit more due to the polished top lugs. Sometimes it just looks a little off with the brushed center links next to the polished top lugs. Either way I really prefer the SM 300 on straps like NATO's or leather so I haven't put the bracelet back on in a while. I am starting to get the itch however so I may swap the bracelet back on for a bit soon. I would also be interested in seeing how the top lugs look brushed but I'm afraid to try on mine.


This is the exact reason I haven't bought this watch. The dial is beautiful in its simplicity, but I'm not a fan of their treatment of the bracelet. The problem with PCLs is not so much the scratches but, as mentioned earlier, the constant fingerprints and smudge marks. So many guys like to put it on Nato and leather, which is fine from time to time, but I'd want it most often on the bracelet, to use that terrific adjustable clasp feature. So you brush it...good...but then the lugs don't match...bad. Shoulda re-thunk that one Omega, imo of course.


----------



## Morrisdog

The black bay has polished lugs with a brushed bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

Morrisdog said:


> The black bay has polished lugs with a brushed bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The BB lugs are brushed, same as the bracelet. Not sure what you're referring to...that tiny beveled part that's polished? I don't think that would have any relevance if the BB had a PCL that you wanted to brush out. The brushed finish of the lugs would make it work if you went down that path. Same with the latest Master Coaxial ATs with the PCLs. You could get them brushed and match with the brushed lugs no problem. The SM 300 MC and the Rolex Datejust, with polished lugs on both, it does become a problem.









Anyhoo, don't mean to upset any SM300 owners...if you like the PCLs, and they do have a certain 'like a boss' appeal, then my points are all moot.


----------



## Bender.Folder

sorry to hijack but thats a heck of a BBay shot . no no bias from me here .


----------



## Morrisdog

Sorry.. I stand corrected !! 

Yes I find the smudges more annoying than the fine scratches .. But the PCLs are not that bad. I wore my watch on its bracelet for most of last year and have put it on a leather strap for our winter. I intend to put it back on the bracelet for the summer. I also have the omega NATO which I will use on holidays. 

The black bay is indeed a nice option which I was recently trying out but decided to instead go for the Rolex op 39mm. I thought it wore a bit too large on the bracelet for me but was also ok on the strap.. But the Rolex was also a better watch for my particular needs. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Merv

Morrisdog said:


> Sorry.. I stand corrected !!
> 
> Yes I find the smudges more annoying than the fine scratches .. But the PCLs are not that bad. I wore my watch on its bracelet for most of last year and have put it on a leather strap for our winter. I intend to put it back on the bracelet for the summer. I also have the omega NATO which I will use on holidays.
> 
> The black bay is indeed a nice option which I was recently trying out but *decided to instead go for the Rolex op 39mm*. I thought it wore a bit too large on the bracelet for me but was also ok on the strap.. But the Rolex was also a better watch for my particular needs.


Congrats on the OP 39mm, it's a fine looking watch! |>


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Jimbroke said:


> Brushed lugs, brushed bracelet -- the way it should have been
> Love this one.
> Cheers,
> JB


this seems to be the only pic of the full brush job....funnny, pic doesn't show up here. its on page 5 of this thread


----------



## Jon B

My wife gave me the Spectre version of the 300 for my birthday last week (she bought it last year and has been holding onto it) It's a brilliant watch and I love it but I'm wondering if anyone else found the dial hard to read to start with. The hour hand seems to gets 'lost' in the dial and the minute hand is so thin it doesn't help. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it just doesn't seem as easy to tell the time as it does with any other Omega that I've owned (side by side with the Planet Ocean shows the PO is much easier to read)

It would be interesting to know if anyone else experienced the same thing?


----------



## Perseus

Sloopjohnb said:


> this seems to be the only pic of the full brush job....funnny, pic doesn't show up here. its on page 5 of this thread


I had totally forgotten about that pic. It's not an great shot and I'd love to see more.


----------



## Apollo83

Jon B said:


> My wife gave me the Spectre version of the 300 for my birthday last week (she bought it last year and has been holding onto it) It's a brilliant watch and I love it but I'm wondering if anyone else found the dial hard to read to start with. The hour hand seems to gets 'lost' in the dial and the minute hand is so thin it doesn't help...
> 
> It would be interesting to know if anyone else experienced the same thing?


Wow, no.
I can see someone finding the pcls not to their taste... but dial legibility I did not expect. 

I find the dial incredibly easy to read. the hands are well differentiated as are the indices.
The polished hands catch the light easily as does the bezel inner circle giving a nice delineation between dial and bezel.

I'm looking at the watch on my wrist right now and struggling to see your perspective on this one. sorry!


----------



## Zinzan

Jon B said:


> My wife gave me the Spectre version of the 300 for my birthday last week (she bought it last year and has been holding onto it) It's a brilliant watch and I love it but I'm wondering if anyone else found the dial hard to read to start with. The hour hand seems to gets 'lost' in the dial and the minute hand is so thin it doesn't help. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it just doesn't seem as easy to tell the time as it does with any other Omega that I've owned (side by side with the Planet Ocean shows the PO is much easier to read)
> 
> It would be interesting to know if anyone else experienced the same thing?


Wow, that's bizarre, secretly buying a watch with a Bond movie tie-in just before or just after the movie release, but holding onto it for months after the buzz has died.

Enjoy it!

And no, no problems from me regarding legibility.


----------



## Perseus

Jon B said:


> It would be interesting to know if anyone else experienced the same thing?


I have a 2500 PO and a SM300 and I don't find it hard to tell the time on either. The Mitsokushi dial takes more work.


----------



## dwojo

Jon B said:


> My wife gave me the Spectre version of the 300 for my birthday last week (she bought it last year and has been holding onto it) It's a brilliant watch and I love it but I'm wondering if anyone else found the dial hard to read to start with. The hour hand seems to gets 'lost' in the dial and the minute hand is so thin it doesn't help. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it just doesn't seem as easy to tell the time as it does with any other Omega that I've owned (side by side with the Planet Ocean shows the PO is much easier to read)
> 
> It would be interesting to know if anyone else experienced the same thing?


Congrats on your amazing birthday present. Your wife definitely knows how to spoil you.

I have had the same problem initially ie. Reading the time at a glance but it becomes easier and now after 8-months is second nature.

I find an adjustment period on all watches I own though. This one took a little longer but hang in there it will come to you.

Enjoy


----------



## jmsrolls

Apollo83 said:


> Wow, no.
> I can see someone finding the pcls not to their taste... but dial legibility I did not expect.
> 
> I find the dial incredibly easy to read. the hands are well differentiated as are the indices.
> The polished hands catch the light easily as does the bezel inner circle giving a nice delineation between dial and bezel.
> 
> I'm looking at the watch on my wrist right now and struggling to see your perspective on this one. sorry!


+1

The 300 MC dial is about as legible as any watch dial I have seen in my 72 years. No clutter, no confusion.


----------



## Civilguy007

Jon B said:


> My wife gave me the Spectre version of the 300 for my birthday last week (she bought it last year and has been holding onto it).
> 
> ...The hour hand seems to gets 'lost' in the dial and the minute hand is so thin it doesn't help...anyone else experienced the same thing?


First, don't let the wife get away! Not only does she have excellent tastes, she also can sure keep a secret (or did she tease you with it for all that time?)!

Regarding the hands visibility, I can completely relate...with my Speedmaster FOIS. I have had no problems with the 300 MC. Sorry to hear your troubles.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mugsy40

Jealous, jealous man


----------



## Jon B

Thanks for all the comments. It's not that I think the legibility is bad, I just don't think it's as good as the PO IMO. I've noticed that it just seems to take a few milliseconds more to read the time, particularly when I'm driving. It may of course be due to middle-age and my eyesight not being as good as it used to be! 

I'm very pleased with the watch and being a big Bond fan, it's a great addition to have alongside the PO. It wasn't a surprise present as I knew my wife had bought it but I had to wait 8 months to get it. She bought me my first Omega (an SMP) 15 years ago so she's a keeper!


----------



## Morrisdog

Congrats on your new watch !

The PO has an anti-reflective coat applied to both sides of the crystal so that has got to help. The SM300 only has this on the inside. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vthom78

Good morning from Greece & thanks everyone for contributing to this forum, it's really been very helpful to me.

So I took the plunge and bought mine a month ago; here are a few pics I've taken.

More on my experience with my SM300 will follow.


----------



## Lealole

Welcome to the club!! Wear in great health~



vthom78 said:


> Good morning from Greece & thanks everyone for contributing to this forum, it's really been very helpful to me.
> 
> So I took the plunge and bought mine a month ago; here are a few pics I've taken.
> 
> More on my experience with my SM300 will follow.
> View attachment 8828938
> View attachment 8828946
> View attachment 8828954
> View attachment 8828962


----------



## csm

Welcome to the club! I spent the day with mine... Unfortunatly not in greece hehehe....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## saber333

vthom78 said:


> Good morning from Greece & thanks everyone for contributing to this forum, it's really been very helpful to me.
> 
> So I took the plunge and bought mine a month ago; here are a few pics I've taken.
> 
> More on my experience with my SM300 will follow.


Ahhh! These pics are great. nice change of pace to see the watch out in the wild, almost in its 'natural' habitat. Greece has always been one of my 'one-day' destinations, just waiting for the right companion.


----------



## Morrisdog

An older picture from a holiday earlier in the year. The sm300 actually got to do some diving during that little trip. I think I went down to the grand depth of 30m.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> An older picture from a holiday earlier in the year. The sm300 actually got to do some diving during that little trip. I think I went down to the grand depth of 30m.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grey on the NATO looks super with the blue!! ;-)


----------



## Zinzan

solesman said:


> The grey on the NATO looks super with the blue!! ;-)


Doesn't work for me, but I like to see what everyone tries in regards to watches and straps!


----------



## Vanpelsma

Hello gents, new to the club, but addicted is an understatement




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Vanpelsma said:


> Hello gents, new to the club, but addicted is an understatement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Killer photos - thanks for sharing. The 300MC is one I continue to struggle with. Lots of reasons to love it but mine is getting bumped more frequently in favor my PO's.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Hands90




----------



## csm

I liked a lot with this mesh! Where is it from?!!

Regards 


Cesar


----------



## Hands90

cesar scarambone said:


> I liked a lot with this mesh! Where is it from?!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GAQ0RRI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Buy 20mm it is a F***ing ..... to shorten. Buy worth it. It's cheap and the clasp is not too bad. I'm lovin it. I might have to take another row off. I like my bands a little tight.


----------



## MarkSeattle

Interesting seeing it on a mesh bracelet, do you mind sharing more on the mesh?

Mark


----------



## Steppy

om3ga_fan said:


> Killer photos - thanks for sharing. The 300MC is one I continue to struggle with. Lots of reasons to love it but mine is getting bumped more frequently in favor my PO's.


----------



## Steppy

MarkSeattle said:


> Interesting seeing it on a mesh bracelet, do you mind sharing more on the mesh?
> 
> Mark


----------



## Vanpelsma

om3ga_fan said:


> Killer photos - thanks for sharing. The 300MC is one I continue to struggle with. Lots of reasons to love it but mine is getting bumped more frequently in favor my PO's.
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Thanks! I really can't get enough of this watch.

I'm kind of the other way, as the 300mc was a very "goldilocks" story for me. Started with a PO gmt, it seemed comically large on me, then went to the smpc, but the case seemed diminutive compared to the bracelet. Finally, my wife bought me the 300mc and it's just right!

However, I am thinking I need a standard PO. I am in need of a nicer blue diver, but I am on the fence with titanium, as I always seem to flip those quickly.

Regards, Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Vanpelsma said:


> Thanks! I really can't get enough of this watch.
> 
> I'm kind of the other way, as the 300mc was a very "goldilocks" story for me. Started with a PO gmt, it seemed comically large on me, then went to the smpc, but the case seemed diminutive compared to the bracelet. Finally, my wife bought me the 300mc and it's just right!
> 
> However, I am thinking I need a standard PO. I am in need of a nicer blue diver, but I am on the fence with titanium, as I always seem to flip those quickly.
> 
> Regards, Dominic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Totally get that. The 3rd gen PO in 39.5mm or 43.5mm may work for you. There will be a blue in steel. I'm the same way - attracted to the blue diver but just not a fan of titanium.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Morrisdog

I love my titanium.. What's not to like when the watch is so comfortable. I rate my ti sm300 as my most comfortable watch. It's even more comfy than my Rolex OP 39 mm . It's light and you just forget it's there on your wrist.
The titanium Po looks fantastic!! If you want blue I think it's a good option.
I don't like the new upcoming ti PO with its gray dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftRightLeft

I love this watch but i'm not sure if I like the polished middle links. I have seen a few watches online that look like the middle links are brushed. Is this a different model? Or a custom job?


----------



## Steppy

LeftRightLeft said:


> I love this watch but i'm not sure if I like the polished middle links. I have seen a few watches online that look like the middle links are brushed. Is this a different model? Or a custom job?


The Limted Edition Spectre model (Bond) has brushed centre links. Plus theres a few people out there who have brushed their bracelets


----------



## LeftRightLeft

Steppy said:


> The Limted Edition Spectre model (Bond) has brushed centre links. Plus theres a few people out there who have brushed their bracelets


Thanks mate, I'm planning to buy brand new so doubt I'll be able to find the Bond edition.


----------



## 6R15

LeftRightLeft said:


> Thanks mate, I'm planning to buy brand new so doubt I'll be able to find the Bond edition.


The prices of those are ridiculous... they are limited to over 7000. Of course, the Speedy Moon to Mars 3577.50 supposedly had less than that made and that is only a Numbered Edition..... strange.


----------



## Pvck

After buying it, having my PCLs brushed was the best decision I've made with this watch. 

Despite some apprehension I chose to keep the lugs polished and the result is fantastic - pleasantly subdued in line with the 300MC's minimalist leanings and much more wearable both in the office and generally. The sides of the bracelet also remained polished, and they tie visually very nicely with the polished lugs.

If you're even considering it, I'd recommend doing it. Besides, you can always go back - though I'm not aware from WUS or elsewhere that anyone has, which is telling.


----------



## Perseus

Steppy said:


> The Limted Edition Spectre model (Bond) has brushed centre links. Plus theres a few people out there who have brushed their bracelets





LeftRightLeft said:


> Thanks mate, I'm planning to buy brand new so doubt I'll be able to find the Bond edition.











It's very easy to brush the links yourself, and it's reversible. I've also read many stories of AD's doing it for free.


----------



## kasemo

Scalpel said:


> Put me down as a member.
> View attachment 4460738
> [/QUO
> 
> TE]
> That watch is so mezmerizing! Congrats!


----------



## kasemo

D6AMIA6N said:


> Awww yissss


Nice brother! A far cry from the kalmar 2 days!


----------



## Slope5623

I just joined the club. I had the PCL's brushed right out of the gates. My local jeweler did it for $10 while I waited. Could not be happier.


----------



## csm

On isofrane 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Perseus

Slope5623 said:


> I just joined the club. I had the PCL's brushed right out of the gates. My local jeweler did it for $10 while I waited. Could not be happier.
> 
> View attachment 8893810


Can I borrow that shirt for the next Broncos game?!


----------



## Lealole

Slope5623 said:


> I just joined the club. I had the PCL's brushed right out of the gates. My local jeweler did it for $10 while I waited. Could not be happier.
> 
> View attachment 8893810


Welcome to the club! Great shot btw- Although it is a personal preference.. I love the PCL's like the original! I must admit my original bracelet is safely tucked away while I sport OEM leather & currently rubber straps! Oh, and a few other after market straps... This watch is a lot of fun~


----------



## tredstone

A lot of people are in the camp of brushing the PCL's, which I am certainly part of... but I'd be curious if anyone has tried brushing the PCLs and then polishing the outer links. This would be in line with the original Seamaster 300...


----------



## csm

I already tought about brushing the plc's, but i the end i decided to keep it polished, it doesnt bother me so much... I also have a rolex gmt and a daytona tha has plc and i can live with them .... Put the sm back on a nato today.









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Morrisdog

I like that NATO. Where did you get it from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damir Galic

Hello,
I thinking about buying this watch...
Can you tell me is it ok to use it while running and doing other sporty activities?
Considering to have this alongside my deville gents, one for formal stuff and one for every day usage. Any advice?


----------



## csm

Morrisdog said:


> I like that NATO. Where did you get it from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morrisdog, this is a phoenix nato, it suposed to be the first nato made, but i dont know if it's true. I bought it at ebay few time ago, and althoug it is 21mm it fits almos perfectly on the 21mm lugs. The cool about thos one is that it is a dark grey that stay very cool with the blue dial. I also have a "bond" and already ordered a grey and a black 21mm from crown and buckle. About using the watch for sports, i dont see any problems... Maybe the weight of the watch, you could use it on a nato that take of most of the weight, or have the titanium one like mine tha is very light. But the weight even in s/s doesnt botter be at all...

Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchsk

Hi all,

Just a few thoughts and questions. As many of you know, I added the Tudor Black Bay Bronze to my collection joining the Seamaster 300. I wore the Tudor for about 6 weeks straight before going back to the Seamaster 300 about 2 weeks ago. There is something about the design of the Seamaster 300 that really fits a smaller wrist (6.5) really well. So anyway, I have seen the photos of the new planet oceans and wonder how the 43.5 would fit my wrist. I know the 43.5 will not be a problem but I am not sure about the thickness of the watch and how that will change the fit. I tried on the GMT Good Planet which fit very nicely but I think the planet oceans will be thicker. The blue steel version 43.5 is the one I am thinking about. I started with the Seamaster 300 and told myself 4 watches is the limit and I am already up to 2 and thinking about a third. That scares me a bit but I know that wearing the watches in my collection is important to me and 4 is enough to rotate. Here are some shots of my watches and the planet ocean I am considering (photo is the 39.5 version). Regardless of whether I get the Planet Ocean, the Seamaster 300 is and probably will always be the core watch of my collection. I am approaching a year and a half with it and when I have it on my wrist, I still find many qualities of it to admire as I look at it throughout the day. That has been consistent since I acquired it. Have a good day. Stephen


----------



## Apollo83

Black, Brown... Blue next I think - PO or Pelagos for a more modern look to round out the vintage vibe...

Of course you could really go wild and go for a non-diver (white Aquaterra, Speedy Pro)


----------



## Mojo UK

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

watchsk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a few thoughts and questions. As many of you know, I added the Tudor Black Bay Bronze to my collection joining the Seamaster 300. I wore the Tudor for about 6 weeks straight before going back to the Seamaster 300 about 2 weeks ago. There is something about the design of the Seamaster 300 that really fits a smaller wrist (6.5) really well. So anyway, I have seen the photos of the new planet oceans and wonder how the 43.5 would fit my wrist. I know the 43.5 will not be a problem but I am not sure about the thickness of the watch and how that will change the fit. I tried on the GMT Good Planet which fit very nicely but I think the planet oceans will be thicker. The blue steel version 43.5 is the one I am thinking about. I started with the Seamaster 300 and told myself 4 watches is the limit and I am already up to 2 and thinking about a third. That scares me a bit but I know that wearing the watches in my collection is important to me and 4 is enough to rotate. Here are some shots of my watches and the planet ocean I am considering (photo is the 39.5 version). Regardless of whether I get the Planet Ocean, the Seamaster 300 is and probably will always be the core watch of my collection. I am approaching a year and a half with it and when I have it on my wrist, I still find many qualities of it to admire as I look at it throughout the day. That has been consistent since I acquired it. Have a good day. Stephen


Nice collection so far. I believe the new 43.5 PO's should be thinner than the good planet GMT PO's. The 39.5 should be shorter than the 15mm SM 300 MC. Depends on what you like and if having a well rounded collection is important to you but a GMT watch and a Chrono would make for a perfect 4 watch rotation. My next purchase will likely be a classic Speedy Pro. On my dream list is a Rolex GMT BLNR and a new ceramic Daytona with a white dial.


----------



## hedet

Some nato comparison pics


----------



## Morrisdog

Nice photos!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzpermadi

hedet said:


> Some nato comparison pics


Nice, looks very proportional.
May I know what is your wrist size?


----------



## hedet

gzpermadi said:


> Nice, looks very proportional.
> May I know what is your wrist size?


Yep. My wrist is about 7 inches and pretty flat.


----------



## Ken G

chris975d said:


> Anyone like it on a new brown Isofrane?


That looks very cool. 

Does anyone have any pics of the blue Ti version on blue Isofrane (or even better, on blue 22mm OEM Isofrane-style rubber)?


----------



## j1crimmins

Loving mine on a Hirsch rubber while awaiting the bracelet brushed out. This watch just continues to grow on me. At first it seemed small after wearing a PO 45.5 8500. Didn't have the same wrist presence as a 114060. But after four days, you realize it has a lot of character. Looks like another, under the radar watch, then in the right light, Incredible. Could very well be the best everyday diver wearer that doesn't say look at me.


----------



## Hands90

So I bought some perlons. They are from Wrist and Syle via Amazon. The quality is very good but we will see if they hold up to every day wear.

First is the tan which match really well because the band matches the hands. 








This one I received this morning. It's red. I'm not sure how I feel about it. It doesn't really match but it gives it the look "of a vintage watch on a new band".


----------



## solesman

Birthday is fast approaching and just when I settle on blue I then want the black and vice versa!! I won't be getting either at this rate!!o|


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Birthday is fast approaching and just when I settle on blue I then want the black and vice versa!! I won't be getting either at this rate!!


Let me add to the confusion Dan...

René


----------



## solesman

Cheers René!! Great help my friend!! I think the black has more strap options available but I love the colour of the blue. Damn it!!



Titan II said:


> Let me add to the confusion Dan...
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Cheers René!! Great help my friend!! I think the black has more strap options available but I love the colour of the blue. Damn it!!


I think you're the only one here that doesn't see the simple solution...
Sell your Sub and get both!! :-0 

Rene


----------



## TigerDore

I am excited to be an official member of this club. After about 8-9 months of looking, investigating and thinking, I took the plunge. I really love this watch, every detail.


----------



## subrosamariner

Keeping up with the Joneses...but the photo from the first post in this thread was outstanding.


----------



## jmsrolls

TigerDore said:


> I am excited to be an official member of this club. After about 8-9 months of looking, investigating and thinking, I took the plunge. I really love this watch, every detail.
> View attachment 9038113


Congratulations!

I've had mine for 15 months and seem to discover new details every time I wear it. The beauty of the design continues to be revealed.


----------



## subrosamariner

DocJekl said:


> NO, don't feel bad!
> 
> It was actually in another thread that I posted that I'd have to pull 2 of my kids from college to buy any more watches right now. And then, I still don't know if I'll pick up an older Skyfall AT 38.5mm or a Seamaster 300 MC.
> 
> I usually like to have a date on all my watches, but I also know that the rotating bezel on the SM 300MC can be used to point at the date (using the minutes markers on the dial) or can be rotated for timing short events.


So THAT'S what that rotating bezelly thingy is for!


----------



## Morrisdog

Bright sunny conditions for a quick in car wrist shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore

Betterthere said:


> Every time since when I try to buy a Rolex, I just come away underwhelmed.


Me too. I like the brand and I have great respect for Rolex for several reasons, but the brand just doesn't do it for me even though I've tried.

Disclaimer: Recently, the Explorer II and Datejust II both have gained my interest, but I have not looked at either in person yet.


----------



## Betterthere

TigerDore said:


> Me too. I like the brand and I have great respect for Rolex for several reasons, but the brand just doesn't do it for me even though I've tried.
> 
> Disclaimer: Recently, the Explorer II and Datejust II both have gained my interest, but I have not looked at either in person yet.


Thanks for bringing up that old post and reminding me of what I used to say lol. 
I have since flipped my sm300mc (all Omegas actually) and am a dedicated Rolex SubC 114060 owner. It appears to be the watch that has actually stopped me from flipping. I'm guessing you have reviewed this whole thread?


----------



## TigerDore

LOL- No, I haven't read all of the thread and I missed it if you mentioned your change of heart here.  
It's all good with me. As I said above, I respect the brand, it's a great watch, but haven't found a Rolex that I want to own at this time, and it is my nature to seek out a road less-traveled.



Betterthere said:


> Thanks for bringing up that old post and reminding me of what I used to say lol.
> I have since flipped my sm300mc (all Omegas actually) and am a dedicated Rolex SubC 114060 owner. It appears to be the watch that has actually stopped me from flipping. I'm guessing you have reviewed this whole thread?


----------



## Betterthere

TigerDore said:


> LOL- No, I haven't read all of the thread and I missed it if you mentioned your change of heart here.
> It's all good with me. As I said above, I respect the brand, it's a great watch, but haven't found a Rolex that I want to own at this time, and it is my nature to seek out a road less-traveled.


I probably did. The SM300MC was/is a great watch. I think I was maybe 2nd to post after jmsrolls started thread. I was chasing the 3rd Omega in a year (the new PO) and I just decided that the thickness Omega has gone to was just not me anymore. So I tried other brands even some I had resisted in the past. 
I still visit this thread often because the SM300MC photographs so well I like to see the pictures/posts.


----------



## hedet

I'm seriously contemplating brushing the bracelet, as I just can't get used to the PCLs...


----------



## AK CH

After long contemplation, I took the plunge and bought a great example! I'm very excited about it. The PCLs on the bracelet were brushed by the shop right when they received it, and I think they did an amazing job. Unfortunately, they also brushed the lugs in a circular pattern, and it is not to my style, but the price was great so I bought it. I feel like it takes away from the overall look of the watch though, the polished lugs kind of pull the whole package together somehow IMO. If I wanted to polish them back to the original look, should I go to a shop and have it done, or can I do it myself using a Cape Cod cloth? Is this out of the range of what Cape Cod can do? I've never used it before...


----------



## TSC

WTF? Why did they polish the lugs at all??
Maybe it was scratched up and it's been covered over by brushing, Who knows? You can sort if you want to revert though. Congrats on purchase.


----------



## AK CH

TSC said:


> WTF? Why did they polish the lugs at all??
> Maybe it was scratched up and it's been covered over by brushing, Who knows? You can sort if you want to revert though. Congrats on purchase.


What do you mean by "sort" it?


----------



## TSC

..... That if you take to someone who knows what they're doing, they can revert it back to how it was, IF that's what you wanted? As far as Cape Cod goes, I've not used it, so you'll have to wait for a grown up to come along and tell you. I'm sure one will be along shortly.


----------



## Hands90

AK CH said:


> After long contemplation, I took the plunge and bought a great example! I'm very excited about it. The PCLs on the bracelet were brushed by the shop right when they received it, and I think they did an amazing job. Unfortunately, they also brushed the lugs in a circular pattern, and it is not to my style, but the price was great so I bought it. I feel like it takes away from the overall look of the watch though, the polished lugs kind of pull the whole package together somehow IMO. If I wanted to polish them back to the original look, should I go to a shop and have it done, or can I do it myself using a Cape Cod cloth? Is this out of the range of what Cape Cod can do? I've never used it before...


What!!!

It doesn't look bad by any means but I would like to see them polish the lugs back to what they were. You can try cape cod. I used one. I say the best results when I used a q tip I rubbed on the rags.


----------



## AK CH

TSC said:


> ..... That if you take to someone who knows what they're doing, they can revert it back to how it was, IF that's what you wanted? As far as Cape Cod goes, I've not used it, so you'll have to wait for a grown up to come along and tell you. I'm sure one will be along shortly.


Ah, yes, "sort" it. I should have seen the UK location on your post. Ami English and King's don't always compute at the first moment, sorry, your post made total sense. I think they did great work on the lugs. The company that did it here in Switzerland is tops. I just want it a bit more like ol' Omegs intended. The BCLs already subdue the "blingness-ticity" enough for me.


----------



## TSC

No worries, It looks great, but if you ever wanted to revert to original state, you can. It's unique at the moment though....

Post some more pics...


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures.

René


----------



## ehan3

On holiday a couple weeks ago...I miss not working









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Agreed on pics 




































Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Morrisdog

AK CH said:


> After long contemplation, I took the plunge and bought a great example! I'm very excited about it. The PCLs on the bracelet were brushed by the shop right when they received it, and I think they did an amazing job. Unfortunately, they also brushed the lugs in a circular pattern, and it is not to my style, but the price was great so I bought it. I feel like it takes away from the overall look of the watch though, the polished lugs kind of pull the whole package together somehow IMO. If I wanted to polish them back to the original look, should I go to a shop and have it done, or can I do it myself using a Cape Cod cloth? Is this out of the range of what Cape Cod can do? I've never used it before...
> View attachment 9054122


Congrats on your purchase.

I think it looks quite nice the way they have brushed the lugs. That angled brush stroke is similar to a submariner. My thoughts are to just leave it alone for a little while.

I have gone back to liking my polished centre links but your watch looks good to me.

Congrats again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subrosamariner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcW

This thread is killing me. I must have one!


----------



## MarcW

And, it's incoming tomorrow! Just now found a 3-month pre-owned unit at a price not to be refused.


----------



## solesman

Congratulations! Looking forward to the pics tomorrow.



MarcW said:


> And, it's incoming tomorrow! Just now found a 3-month pre-owned unit at a price not to be refused.


----------



## iridemotorcycles

Just lurking here, but congratulations to you 300 master owners; the watch photographs well and I have never seen a watch as versatile with straps and bands. Seriously, is there a strap on which this watch doesn't work?


----------



## Lealole

Relaxing sporting the Sm 300 Master Co- Axial:


----------



## Zinzan

Wow, it seems like just yesterday that you were complaining about your first scratch, on the inner ring. 

But that was a year ago. Time flies, doesn't it?


----------



## Lealole

Zinzan said:


> Wow, it seems like just yesterday that you were complaining about your first scratch, on the inner ring.
> 
> But that was a year ago. Time flies, doesn't it?
> 
> Zinzan - that first scratch was painful.. But a few scratches later, is now character! At least that is how I reconcile it~


----------



## MarcW

And here it is. Hot off the FedEx truck. Look familiar? 

I got the itch for this the moment it was was released, but I needed to be patient. I did try one on at a Boutique shortly after they started arriving, and that cemented my desire. So many appealing facets to this watch, but for me the two that inspire me the most are the overall throwback to the retro look of a simpler time and, more specifically, I'm just nuts for the execution of the coin edge. And, it's a great complement to the Speedy, my only other Omega. Super happy with this watch, and I'm glad to share the enthusiasm with so many others.

A couple of quickie phone shots. Bezel adjusted for today's date.

Marc


----------



## Lealole

MarcW said:


> And here it is. Hot off the FedEx truck. Look familiar?
> 
> I got the itch for this the moment it was was released, but I needed to be patient. I did try one on at a Boutique shortly after they started arriving, and that cemented my desire. So many appealing facets to this watch, but for me the two that inspire me the most are the overall throwback to the retro look of a simpler time and, more specifically, I'm just nuts for the execution of the coin edge. And, it's a great complement to the Speedy, my only other Omega. Super happy with this watch, and I'm glad to share the enthusiasm with so many others.
> 
> A couple of quickie phone shots. Bezel adjusted for today's date.
> 
> Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots! The first time I experienced the SM300 Master - I was at the AD looking at an Aqua Terra... Then he brought it out I tried it on.. Went home and couldn't stop thinking about it. Then the research began.. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## AK CH

I've really enjoyed this watch this last week. Very classy and it wears better on the wrist than I thought it would. What Omega cards should it have come with? I received the Pictogram Card and The International Warranty card. Should it have come with a COSC or METAS card, also?


----------



## Cibike

you can ask Omega and they send you printed COSC certificate (but it is usually paid service), this watch does not have METAS certification


----------



## subrosamariner

I'll say this for my sm300c. It's the only watch I own that I prefer on its original bracelet. It's an excellent bracelet. And the weight is sufficient to allow diving without any extra weights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcW

This watch is so easy to like. Unlike the movies, where it's difficult to summon much excitement for remakes, bringing back classic watch styles like this will grab and keep my attention just about every time.

After taking it home on Friday I set about sizing the bracelet. Wow, are those screws tiny! I was tempted to wear a dust mask since a good sneeze could send them flying. But it worked out well, save for one stubborn screw that took some extra work to extract. Given the range of temps and humidity since Friday, I'm really liking the bracelet micro-adjustment; I don't think I'll need to deal with those microscopic screws again anytime soon.

Iridescent!


----------



## csm

Just arrived yesterday the hirsch ranger golden brown, i really liked the blue with the brown leather strap! 

























Regards

Cesar


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

cesar scarambone said:


> Just arrived yesterday the hirsch ranger golden brown, i really liked the blue with the brown leather strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Congrats and that is a great looking strap with the blue SM 300. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Zinzan

*Those markers!*

Love this watch.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

So, just like Zinzan above, and others, I finally took the plunge and had the centre links brushed. I also asked for brushed top of lugs but they couldn't do it cause they didn't have the Omega tool to remove the bezel. I may ask at the OB whether they would brush the lugs but I guess they won't. I am however immensely satisfied with the all-brushed bracelet which tones down the bling factor a lot. And the difference to the polished lugs is not as bad as I feared.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Damn this thread is POISON


----------



## DocJekl

Sloopjohnb said:


> So, just like Zinzan above, and others, I finally took the plunge and had the centre links brushed. I also asked for brushed top of lugs but they couldn't do it cause they didn't have the Omega tool to remove the bezel. I may ask at the OB whether they would brush the lugs but I guess they won't. I am however immensely satisfied with the all-brushed bracelet which tones down the bling factor a lot. And the difference to the polished lugs is not as bad as I feared.


I have to be honest with you, but I think the watchmaker made the grain on the brushed finish too coarse for my tastes. I might have left the PCL alone if I knew it would turn out like that. I also think with the straight lugs that if it's all brushed that it would become too monotonous, so I would not change the finish on the watch itself.


----------



## subrosamariner

I like the polished parts of the bracelet. My 300MC is the only watch I own that I prefer on a bracelet. I tried it on a NATO, and it just wasn't right.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Hi Larry, I see your point but I actually like it that the links are brushed quite coarse. For me, the watch is more pf a tool watch. I quite liked the PCLs at first but they soon annoyed me to the point that I wouldn't wear it anymore. I have had it on two different brown straps as well but that just wasn't quite ideal either.
Whether I will attempt to have the lugs brushed I will see. For now its ok like this. But despite the long lugs I don't think it will look too monotonous, rather even more toolish.
But tastes are different, and this is just mine.


----------



## AK CH

Sloopjohnb said:


> Hi Larry, I see your point but I actually like it that the links are brushed quite coarse. For me, the watch is more pf a tool watch. I quite liked the PCLs at first but they soon annoyed me to the point that I wouldn't wear it anymore. I have had it on two different brown straps as well but that just wasn't quite ideal either.
> Whether I will attempt to have the lugs brushed I will see. For now its ok like this. But despite the long lugs I don't think it will look too monotonous, rather even more toolish.
> But tastes are different, and this is just mine.


I love how people's tastes are different. I was anti-PCL and waited until I found a watch with a well done brushed bracelet before I bought. After wearing it a while, something was just off in my opinion. It just didn't work for me somehow like when I saw this piece online. I put it up for sale and I picked up a new one from Omega (I know, I'm a freak). The PCLs and polished lugs have really changed my mind. I love it just as Omega made it originally. The polished links make the metal bezel ring, and other polished parts of the watch head just pop and seem to really add to the vintage vibe. My personal style is more understated and I never thought a watch with PCLs would work for me. It is more elegant like this now, but not over the top in my opinion. It can totally pull off casual. I can see both sides on the subject though, I'm sure we wouldn't wear the same clothes either.


----------



## Zinzan

I wasn't exactly anti-PCL, but was PCL-hesitant when I fell in love with the Seamaster 300. I was willing to pay extra for the Ti model when I heard it was more scratch-resistant, until the Omega Boutique told me it wasn't true. So I held off and considered other watches. 

Then I saw the Spectre LE, and jumped on it when I had the chance. And I have loved it. 

But since then, I acquired a Rolex with PCLs, and I love the look. Yes, they show scratches, and yes, they show fingerprints, but really only up close. At their worst, they look spectacular from arm's length. 

Now I see the Seamaster 300 with the PCLs and have a new appreciation for them. I think the PCLs really compliment the polished lugs.

That said, I'm happy to have the BCLs on my Spectre. It's much more of a grab-and-go watch, with a long power reserve, no date to set, and no fingerprints to wipe off the bracelet. 

Until a DaytonaC falls in my lap, I'm happy to have just one watch with PCLs.


----------



## Betterthere

Sloopjohnb said:


> Hi Larry, I see your point but I actually like it that the links are brushed quite coarse. For me, the watch is more pf a tool watch. I quite liked the PCLs at first but they soon annoyed me to the point that I wouldn't wear it anymore. I have had it on two different brown straps as well but that just wasn't quite ideal either.
> Whether I will attempt to have the lugs brushed I will see. For now its ok like this. But despite the long lugs I don't think it will look too monotonous, rather even more toolish.
> But tastes are different, and this is just mine.


When I had mine I was going to flip due to pcls. I had them brushed and enjoyed for another 6 months. You can always get rebrushed . I would advise against doing the lugs.

I wanted a Ti but I was not sure if those pcls could be brushed.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yes, it is all down to personal taste. I was actually pleasantly surprised how good and balanced the watch looked with the PCLs in the wild, after I bought it. But that impression faded the more I wore it. I have had it for around 7 months and thought the time was right for the brush, and I don't regret it. But even now it remains my number 2, the AT is the clear number 1 - because it is the non-Master with date window frame and BCLs.


----------



## Betterthere

Sloopjohnb said:


> yes, it is all down to personal taste. I was actually pleasantly surprised how good and balanced the watch looked with the PCLs in the wild, after I bought it. But that impression faded the more I wore it. I have had it for around 7 months and thought the time was right for the brush, and I don't regret it. But even now it remains my number 2, the AT is the clear number 1 - because it is the non-Master with date window frame and BCLs.


Those wee my 2 also for a while. Good pair.


----------



## Betterthere

Sloopjohnb said:


> yes, it is all down to personal taste. I was actually pleasantly surprised how good and balanced the watch looked with the PCLs in the wild, after I bought it. But that impression faded the more I wore it. I have had it for around 7 months and thought the time was right for the brush, and I don't regret it. But even now it remains my number 2, the AT is the clear number 1 - because it is the non-Master with date window frame and BCLs.


Those wee my 2 also for a while. Good pair.


----------



## Morrisdog

Happy with my PCLs.. No plans to change them.









I have had mine since Jan 2015 and it's still my main watch. It's been ticking away continuously since then. The accuracy is also fantastic. It's just gained a few seconds since Jan 2016. I now also have a Rolex OP 39 which also gets a lot of wrist time ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

Do any of you owners find the bezel in a different position when not minding it throughout the day? I'll set it to a position and notice it had advanced, most likely from brushing my watch against my side at some point. It's not loose by any means, it's just the first divers watch I've had that doesn't stay exactly I had set it. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Zinzan

Not often, but sometimes, usually after my three year old has been sitting on my lap. Definitely an easy bezel to turn. 

It's not a diver's bezel, but doesn't need to be quite so easy to turn. Still, not a big deal.


----------



## JP(Canada)

i haven't experienced that at all.


----------



## TigerDore

Me either.



JP(Canada) said:


> i haven't experienced that at all.


----------



## ripper




----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Great picture, ripper. Very classy.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Recently switched mine back to one of the OEM NATO's.























































Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Rolexini

Here is my Omega Spectre Limited Edition 007









With an other Omega spectre strap.









In my Audi rs6 Performance









With the Hermes Apple Watch/LV strap and my Rolex submariner.


----------



## Lealole

The SM300 Kayaking on Lake Tahoe!


----------



## Titan II

Lealole said:


> The SM300 Kayaking on Lake Tahoe!


Hello Lealole. Would you mind sharing what strap you're sporting on your 300MC? If it's oem the ref. # would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

René


----------



## Lealole

Titan II said:


> Hello Lealole. Would you mind sharing what strap you're sporting on your 300MC? If it's oem the ref. # would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> René
> 
> Hi Rene-
> 
> it is oem black rubber strap ref# 098000208 very soft feels like leather!


----------



## pcypret

Betterthere said:


> When I had mine I was going to flip due to pcls. I had them brushed and enjoyed for another 6 months. You can always get rebrushed . I would advise against doing the lugs.
> 
> I wanted a Ti but I was not sure if those pcls could be brushed.


I've been wondering about brushing. Does anyone have pictures of the pcls after brushing?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

pcypret said:


> I've been wondering about brushing. Does anyone have pictures of the pcls after brushing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pcypret

Betterthere said:


>


Thanks mate, looks brilliant.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Lealole said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Lealole. Would you mind sharing what strap you're sporting on your 300MC? If it's oem the ref. # would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> René
> 
> Hi Rene-
> 
> it is oem black rubber strap ref# 098000208 very soft feels like leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Rene
Click to expand...


----------



## EPmac

The weather has been cooler, so I've had it off the bracelet and back on leather for a little while. I switch back and forth between Omega's very nice brown leather and this 3rd party black leather strap made to the same dimensions. I typically like the brown one more, but this strap has been growing on me lately. I've always liked the various pictures posted here of this watch on different black straps, but it just didn't look as good to me on my wrist when I first bought this strap. However, lately I've been liking it more and more.


----------



## Sub4

My grail.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on attaining it.



Sub4 said:


> My grail.


----------



## Apollo83

One for you Pink Floyd fans...

SM300MC impersonating a Dark side of the moon:


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Very cool pic Apollo83, here is mine with brushed centre links (not that one can see them very well in the pic).

And Dan (solesman), you need the black one


----------



## Morrisdog

Changed back to a leather strap after a few months on the bracelet. This is the first strap I bought for this watch . I haven't worn it in ages!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Morrisdog said:


> Changed back to a leather strap after a few months on the bracelet. This is the first strap I bought for this watch . I haven't worn it in ages!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've said it before, and I'll say it again. The Seamaster 300 shares the remarkable trait of the Speedmaster Professional in working well with just about any strap. I particularly like that combination. Nicely done!


----------



## Morrisdog

For a diver I think it works quite well on leather.. it's such a different look to the bracelet that it feels like a new watch again.. this watch continues to be my main watch. This is despite buying a Cartier and an Rolex OP since getting the Omega.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kugino

ugh...too many nice pics of this watch. need to pick one up...after I pick up my nomos and Rolex GMT...or before?!?!


----------



## Horoticus

kugino said:


> ugh...too many nice pics of this watch. need to pick one up...after I pick up my nomos and Rolex GMT...or before?!?!


Before, of course! ;-)


----------



## knezz

Dear wus members and omega lovers i have literally blown away with this thread. I have finish reading all 200+ pages in a blink of an eye . I was so focused , almost like when i saw entire Breaking Bad series in few days.
Photos are just mesmerizing and watch it self is beyond been just beautiful , i think i am ready to move upmarket. I have one doubt, i have a 19,6 cm wrist ( 7,7 inch) on tiniest spot. I am afraid that watch will look bit small on my wrist, i am also quite a big fella with 120kg and 2 meters in height. I currently own a Steinhart OVM which is very similar in dimension with omega. And it is my currently only watch.
I also had Apollon which was to large and heavy for daily use. (45mm x 17mm)
That is only reason why i sold it.
I found ovm better fit for my needs and feeling, i like not to stress my arm, wrist so much with big and chunky objects 
I we been in omega dealer and tried 300mc. It look very good to my eye. What you guys think? I tried also small 42mm PO but didn't like helium valve and i think sm300mc would be more versatile then PO. I am planning to keep sm300mc as my only watch and add speedmaster professional in future ( in 2 years or so )
This two would be a good pair ?
Will this look to small on my wrist?
Any opinions are welcomed!


----------



## jmsrolls

knezz said:


> Dear wus members and omega lovers i have literally blown away with this thread. I have finish reading all 200+ pages in a blink of an eye . I was so focused , almost like when i saw entire Breaking Bad series in few days.
> Photos are just mesmerizing and watch it self is beyond been just beautiful , i think i am ready to move upmarket. I have one doubt, i have a 19,6 cm wrist ( 7,7 inch) on tiniest spot. I am afraid that watch will look bit small on my wrist, i am also quite a big fella with 120kg and 2 meters in height. I currently own a Steinhart OVM which is very similar in dimension with omega. And it is my currently only watch.
> I also had Apollon which was to large and heavy for daily use. (45mm x 17mm)
> That is only reason why i sold it.
> I found ovm better fit for my needs and feeling, i like not to stress my arm, wrist so much with big and chunky objects
> I we been in omega dealer and tried 300mc. It look very good to my eye. What you guys think? I tried also small 42mm PO but didn't like helium valve and i think sm300mc would be more versatile then PO. I am planning to keep sm300mc as my only watch and add speedmaster professional in future ( in 2 years or so )
> This two would be a good pair ?
> Will this look to small on my wrist?
> Any opinions are welcomed!


The 300MC is the most versatile watch of the 100+ watches I have owned. Large wrists, small wrists, it wears well.

I started this thread and have read all the posts but as they were added, not at one sitting. There's nothing left for you to do but join us. You won't regret it.


----------



## Horoticus

^ What Fr. John said. :-!

And it will pair beautifully with your future Speedmaster! Two words: Buy. It.


----------



## River78984

My 300MC in good company!


----------



## Perseus

knezz said:


> I am planning to keep sm300mc as my only watch and add speedmaster professional in future ( in 2 years or so )
> This two would be a good pair ?


If I could only own two watches these are the two I would choose.


----------



## Titan II

Perseus said:


> If I could only own two watches these are the two I would choose.


And a fine choice it would be.

René


----------



## Perseus

Titan II said:


> And a fine choice it would be.
> 
> René


Sorry for the lousy pic, but this will be the collection after a sell a few watches.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

The s300mc brown leather strap looks great! is it the oem strap? If not, where did you buy it?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

jmsrolls said:


> The 300MC is the most versatile watch of the 100+ watches I have owned. Large wrists, small wrists, it wears well.
> 
> I started this thread and have read all the posts but as they were added, not at one sitting. There's nothing left for you to do but join us. You won't regret it.


Knezz, Fr John has pretty much summed it up here. The 300MC is great and really goes with everything. I bought mine in February, originally to complement my AT. But now that I had the centre links of the bracelet brushed (I prefer a sportier look) it hasn't left my wrist in more than 3 weeks, and still counting.

It should also be fine with your larger wrist, the long lugs should help there. And if you need some reassurance just post some pics here. Good luck, and the MC300 & Speedy Pro would really be a killer combo for you in the future.


----------



## Titan II

Leandrobgoulart said:


> The s300mc brown leather strap looks great! is it the oem strap? If not, where did you buy it?


Thanks!!

The SM300MC is available on bracelet or the Barenia leather strap pictured in my previous post. I bought my 300MC on the bracelet and added the Barenia later.

Hope this helps.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Double post deleted.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Titan II said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The SM300MC is available on bracelet or the Barenia leather strap pictured in my previous post. I bought my 300MC on the bracelet and added the Barenia later.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rene


It did! I think its the same strap that comes with the 2015 co axial speedmaster 57, which i own.

i was asking because i love the original honey-brown color on that barenia but you ll see it darkens rather quicky with use, which is nice but i miss the original color. As oem are pretty expensive, i was wondering if you found a similar one at a cheaper price! Oh well, gonna have to get used to the new (also nice) color on that strap...


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

knezz said:


> Dear wus members and omega lovers i have literally blown away with this thread. I have finish reading all 200+ pages in a blink of an eye . I was so focused , almost like when i saw entire Breaking Bad series in few days.
> Photos are just mesmerizing and watch it self is beyond been just beautiful , i think i am ready to move upmarket. I have one doubt, i have a 19,6 cm wrist ( 7,7 inch) on tiniest spot. I am afraid that watch will look bit small on my wrist, i am also quite a big fella with 120kg and 2 meters in height. I currently own a Steinhart OVM which is very similar in dimension with omega. And it is my currently only watch.
> I also had Apollon which was to large and heavy for daily use. (45mm x 17mm)
> That is only reason why i sold it.
> I found ovm better fit for my needs and feeling, i like not to stress my arm, wrist so much with big and chunky objects
> I we been in omega dealer and tried 300mc. It look very good to my eye. What you guys think? I tried also small 42mm PO but didn't like helium valve and i think sm300mc would be more versatile then PO. I am planning to keep sm300mc as my only watch and add speedmaster professional in future ( in 2 years or so )
> This two would be a good pair ?
> Will this look to small on my wrist?
> Any opinions are welcomed!


if dave bautista managed to do it, you should be fine...


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Missing the pic...


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures.

René


----------



## knezz

Leandrobgoulart said:


> It did! I think its the same strap that comes with the 2015 co axial speedmaster 57, which i own.
> 
> i was asking because i love the original honey-brown color on that barenia but you ll see it darkens rather quicky with use, which is nice but i miss the original color. As oem are pretty expensive, i was wondering if you found a similar one at a cheaper price! Oh well, gonna have to get used to the new (also nice) color on that strap...


Hm since i have read all 205 pages in one day i think i remembered that some one recommended hirsch James on post #1809 page 181. Some photos below.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

knezz said:


> Hm since i have read all 205 pages in one day i think i remembered that some one recommended hirsch James on post #1809 page 181. Some photos below.


Many thanks!


----------



## Morrisdog

I got to try a friends black bay bronze today.. very nice watch. I thought it was too large with the leather band but i looks good with its NATO. L









They would make an excellent pair. I must exercise some self control!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Morrisdog said:


> I got to try a friends black bay bronze today.. very nice watch...They _*WILL*_ make an excellent pair. I must _*NOT*_ exercise some self control!!/QUOTE]
> 
> #fixedthatforyou:-d


----------



## knezz

I have noticed that somewhere dial is described as ceramic dial while on Omega web page is written sand-blasted black dial,
What would be correct?


----------



## Travelller

knezz said:


> I have noticed that somewhere dial is described as ceramic dial while on Omega web page is written _sand-blasted black dial_, What would be correct?


I was under the impression it was ceramic "based" but now I'm unsure...
What I am sure of is that the dial looks AWESOME - regardless of the material b-)


----------



## knezz

what a fantastic macro shoots


----------



## kugino

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures.
> 
> René


this is my favorite strap with this watch. the colors match very well...


----------



## John.R

Can anybody tell me the exact size (width) of the PCL's at the narrow end of the bracelet (close to clasp side)? I'm looking to order a clasp and clasp attaching links to backport it to another omega watch and am looking to see if it would fit... Thanks!


----------



## Josh220

Couple of essentials on my Iceland photography trip (still here, have two days left)... Omega and Arc'teryx.


----------



## Horoticus

Josh220 said:


> Couple of essentials on my Iceland photography trip (still here, have two days left)... Omega and Arc'teryx.


Nice 1st post. Welcome and thank you for sharing. :-!

Two more days sounds like plenty of time to take and post more pics. Giddy up!


----------



## Titan II

kugino said:


> this is my favorite strap with this watch. the colors match very well...


Thanks very much!! I really enjoy this combo as well.

I bought my 300MC on the bracelet, but I love swapping back and forth between the leather and the bracelet. Every time I change it's like a new watch.

I'm always in the market for new straps, but the 21mm lug width makes finding straps difficult. Maybe I'll look at some custom straps.

Thanks again for the compliment.

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

well after wearing the MC300 for four weeks straight I decided Tuesday to finally give the AT some wristtime again. But what can I say, it took less than an hour until the MC300 was back on my wrist. This watch os just stunning but it took me a long time to fully appreciate it (although I was fascinated from the day it was presented in 2014).


----------



## Josh220

Horoticus said:


> Nice 1st post. Welcome and thank you for sharing. :-!
> 
> Two more days sounds like plenty of time to take and post more pics. Giddy up!


Thanks! I'll see what I can do :-!


----------



## Josh220

One more:


----------



## Rolexini

Hi, this is mine. The Spectre LE with lollipop hand.









Audi Rs6 performance and the Omega Seamaster Spectre.

Rōlexinį


----------



## ripper

Josh220 said:


> One more:


This is fantastic shot! Great view and watch!


----------



## wsbarr

This watch has been something that I have had my eye on literally ever since it was announced. Every time I thought I was in a position to acquire it something would happen around the house or in life setting me back once again. HOWEVER, I could not be more thrilled to say that the day has finally come where I have picked this beauty up. Pure bliss doesnt even begin to describe this watch.


----------



## Titan II

Congrats to everyone who has recently acquired a SM300MC!!

René 

And, because there can never be too many pictures...


----------



## Josh220

Back home from Iceland so I swapped over to steel for a bit since I had it on the NATO for almost 2 weeks. Also a shot with the rest of the bunch.


----------



## erreeffe

Knock, knock, may I join??
Got my new Seamaster 300 yesterday and immediately had the central links brushed at my local Omega Boutique, in half an hour excellent job, no cost!!
Ciaooo, R


----------



## solesman

Big congrats. Looks fab on your wrist 



erreeffe said:


> Knock, knock, may I join??
> Got my new Seamaster 300 yesterday and immediately had the central links brushed at my local Omega Boutique, in half an hour excellent job, no cost!!
> Ciaooo, R


----------



## Sloopjohnb

congrats, looks great. And a good decision to have the centre links brushed (I did the same)


----------



## kugino

Titan II said:


> Congrats to everyone who has recently acquired a SM300MC!!
> 
> René
> 
> And, because there can never be too many pictures...


what strap is that? OEM?


----------



## Titan II

kugino said:


> what strap is that? OEM?


Yes. It's the Barenia leather strap and deployant.

Rene


----------



## Josh220

Has anyone found a synthetic leather band for their 300?


----------



## solesman

Josh220 said:


> Has anyone found a synthetic leather band for their 300?


Synthetic? No. wouldn't you rather have the real thing? Or is the interest based on it being water resistant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh220

solesman said:


> Synthetic? No. wouldn't you rather have the real thing? Or is the interest based on it being water resistant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither, I just don't purchase animal products. I'll survive with my steel/NATO combo, I was just curious if anyone had found a suitable option. It always bothered me a little that Omega doesn't offer a synthetic leather band after seeing their "Terra" short video. Almost felt like they were blowing smoke out of their ass, offering exotic leathers and no alternatives aside from NATO's and fabric/rubber.


----------



## arrvoo

Picked this up yesterday. The shop was having a closing down sale and I couldn't resist a massive 20% discount.


----------



## kugino

arrvoo said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The shop was having a closing down sale and I couldn't resist a massive 20% discount.


nice pickup!


----------



## dwojo

The black nylon strap featured on the Speedmaster DSOTM is very nice and I think it would suit the SM300 MC very nicely. It's on my strap list for sure.

I just went back to the bracelet today after 6-months on the NATO strap and I've got that new watch feeling all over again.


----------



## dwojo

^ ^ ^
This was meant to be a reply but didn't work out as intended on first attempt



Josh220 said:


> Has anyone found a synthetic leather band for their 300?


----------



## Josh220

dwojo said:


> The black nylon strap featured on the Speedmaster DSOTM is very nice and I think it would suit the SM300 MC very nicely. It's on my strap list for sure.
> 
> I just went back to the bracelet today after 6-months on the NATO strap and I've got that new watch feeling all over again.


I'll have to check it out, thanks! Wonder if it's the same size, since my Speedmaster (MOTM, not DSOTM) has the 20mm band and the SM300 has a 21mm (annoying enough that I had to buy two separate NATO straps, one for each watch).

I only had mine on the NATO for about 2 weeks while in Iceland, but since swapping it back to the bracelet, I have the same feeling. I have 3 Omega's currently, but it feels like I have 5 due to the NATO's. It keeps them from feeling stale though, so I enjoy it.

I find myself wearing my Aqua Terra and Speedmaster a little less these days. Which is odd, since I initially purchased the SM300 to fill the "tool watch" void and wasn't completely enamored with it at first and had some buyers remorse. It definitely grows on you!

Edit: I believe the black nylon strap has a leather underside (at least the DSOTM version). The search continues.


----------



## Caymadian

Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh220

Caymadian said:


> Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both, and I find the SM300 to be much more practical as a single watch. The reason I got mine was because I wanted something a little tougher than my Speedmaster or Aqua Terra (more resistant to scratching, mostly). I think having both eventually is a good goal, but I'd recommend the SM300 for an all-around great piece. As much as I love my Speedmaster, I'm always more conscious and worried about the hesalite scratching. I suppose the sapphire sandwich speedy would be a good middle ground. I'd go try them both on and see how they feel, then get the one you feel best about. Can't go wrong either way, though.


----------



## jmsrolls

Caymadian said:


> Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned a couple of dozen Speedy Pros so you could call me a certifiable "Speedy nut" but my 300 MC could easily be my one and only. It is the most versatile watch I have ever owned. You can wear it diving or in a formal gathering.

Fortunately I own a Speedy as well but my 300 MC is #1.


----------



## Ken G

Caymadian said:


> Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whichever one you choose, you're almost certainly going to want the other as well. Probably within days. That doesn't mean you will have stopped loving the one you went for; you'll love it so much that you'll want the other to complement it.

Bottom line: as mentioned above, you can't go wrong with either.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Tepes

Hello Guys, 

I am wondering how the 300 would look on a 1171 bracelet as the later 1960ies SM300 was worn on this model. 
The usual 663 endlinks would be a little bit loose maybe but has anyone tried this combination yet?


----------



## erreeffe

After a little over a week, a real pleasure on the wrist!! Ciaooo, R


----------



## Perseus

Caymadian said:


> Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather.


The Speedy and the SM300 are my two favorite watches. If I had to choose only one it would be the SM300.


----------



## Perseus

Tepes said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am wondering how the 300 would look on a 1171 bracelet as the later 1960ies SM300 was worn on this model.
> The usual 663 endlinks would be a little bit loose maybe but has anyone tried this combination yet?


I think the gap in the end links would drive me crazy.


----------



## Tepes

With no Photoshop skills the result would be like this...what do you think?


----------



## Josh220

Don't do it. I tried the NATO from my Speedmaster when I first got the 300 and it looked awful. Ended up buying the lager size for the 300. It was only 20mm vs 21mm but the gap looked tacky.


----------



## Tepes

Caymadian said:


> Literally planning to make my first watch purchase tomorrow. Had my head set on a speedy pro before I came across this thread two days ago. I can't sleep! If you had one choice for your one and only (good chance this would be mine), would you take the speedy pro or SM300? The black SS looks fantastic on brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly the same thing happened to me 

I went for the SM300 as I thought it would be my one and only watch...
but I could not get the Speedy out of my head. So half a year later I also got the Speedy.

At present I wear my Speedy more often as it is more convenient on my wrist but also it is more sensitive. My advice would be to go for the SM300 first. Maybe some day the Speedy will also join you - they make a hell of a team


----------



## ripper

_







_


----------



## windupp

Mine arrived today from DavidSW. It joins my Speedy Pro. Gotta take some pix. So far, really liking the lume. Not strong but you gotta love the character.


----------



## kugino

do you guys have any preferences for a speedy to match the SM300? i'm sure most had the speedy before the SM300, but if you already had the SM300, which speedy might be a nice complement to it?


----------



## pianomankd

kugino said:


> do you guys have any preferences for a speedy to match the SM300? i'm sure most had the speedy before the SM300, but if you already had the SM300, which speedy might be a nice complement to it?


Was actually wondering this myself. My new Seamaster 300 Master arrives tomorrow here (I can't friggin wait!) and I know I'm going to eventually want a Speedy to complement it!


----------



## kugino

pianomankd said:


> Was actually wondering this myself. My new Seamaster 300 Master arrives tomorrow here (I can't friggin wait!) and I know I'm going to eventually want a Speedy to complement it!


i'm particular to the older 145.022...i suppose having tritium lumes will match nicely with the faux vintage lume of the SM300...


----------



## windupp

I just took some links out of the bracelet. Oy, those tiny screws, and me without a megnetic screwdriver!

Loving the sliding micro adjust.

"do you guys have any preferences for a speedy to match the SM300?"

I almost bought a '57 before this one. It had a similar appeal. But all in all I'm sticking with my (albeit late model) original Speedy Pro.


----------



## Morrisdog

What about the FIOS as a partner to the sm300 .. two straight lugged omega watches seems like a nice combo. 

If money was no obstacle then I would go with the gold FOIS !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Some wristshots as I have not posted in a while

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp

Took some pics:


----------



## cheoah

I really like this watch. Purchased a few days ago.


----------



## cheoah

windupp said:


> I just took some links out of the bracelet. Oy, those tiny screws, and me without a megnetic screwdriver!
> 
> Loving the sliding micro adjust.
> 
> "do you guys have any preferences for a speedy to match the SM300?"
> 
> I almost bought a '57 before this one. It had a similar appeal. But all in all I'm sticking with my (albeit late model) original Speedy Pro.


The type of screwdriver makes a huge difference. I think that the screws are stainless, and if they're 316 then they aren't magnetic. Barely maybe, but essentially not. On the farm we use axle grease to stick things temporarily. I wonder if a small amount of Vaseline or something would work to stick the screw to the driver? Axle grease would be suboptimal.

I start with a good, clean work space with reading glasses (i never wear to read, just for this). A mat will prevent the screw from bouncing off a hard surface and disappearing. I use a Wera brand screwdriver, which is a great tool that is a good ergonomic size and has a spinning cap on the handle. This allows you to quickly rotate the driver while keeping plumb and steady. I have a set, and one of the flat heads is perfect.

I press my finger onto the screw and it sticks to my finger for a moment. So I position the screw near the bracelet, press it into my finger with the threads oriented in such a way that I can drop it right into the hole. With practice the screw will drop right into place, like it wants to be there. My hands are very steady. The other day they were uncharacteristically not, and it was an irritating experience. You can steady your hands on the bench, but if you're having a shaky day, it's fricken hard. Whenever I do this I think I'd be really good at it professionally, with adequate training. I think I'd be good at it for about an hour a day - max 

Hope this helps someone. By the looks of some of the screws I've encountered, people struggle with these tiny fasteners.


----------



## Nyc11

Hey guys - cruising the forum and researching for a quite a bit now - read a ton of threads on the size, thickness etc. Some pics below from the Omega Boutique - my self-consciousness is requiring your opinion. Too big for my tiny wrists or good?


----------



## badams118

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Josh220

Looks good to me. I have small wrists as well, but Omega's 41.5mm always fit me fine. Keep in mind, those of us with small wrists are usually the only ones who notice the size of them to begin with. Nobody else really notices.

Just don't wear it skin tight, high up the wrist. I tend to wear mine at the point closest to my hand. Can't stand when people wear their watches extremely tight 2-3 inches up their arm, small wrist or not. Your position looks fine.


----------



## Nyc11

Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback.

Agreed Josh.


----------



## windupp

Looks good on you, no real overhang. I personally don't find the watch too thick.


----------



## galavanter

Nice long thread...Could someone please post the model numbers for the brown Barenia strap and the deployment buckle? Is it brushed, polished, or both? I may try and pick up a used one. My OF bought 300MC should ship tomorrow after my wire clears sometime today. I'm looking forward to it. Also an AD who might have them in stock to ship? I'll call Topper in the morning. Thanks.

Just swiped this pic off another forum:


----------



## galavanter

I thought it was time for a more plebian shot of the watch. Enough with the scotch bottles and fancy steering wheel logos. My bigtruck is in the shop for another couple days thanks to a suicidal deer in PA. So I'm holed up in a Hyatt on the West Coast. 

It's nice; arrived today. Beefier than what I am used to, as in thick. The gorgeous symmetrical retro matte dial is why I bought the watch, and for what Omega calls the "time zone feature", the independently adjustable hour hand. Since I change time zones at least a couple times a week as an OTR driver, I got it in my head that it's a must have feature for me. I was also born in '57.

I like that I can have this feature without the clutter of a GMT hand, which I don't need.

If Rolex offered this feature in the no-date sub I might have one. But it's only available in the Explorer II and the GMT Master II's. I've owned the Explorer II, but was not a fan of the gloss dial. I found it hard to read while driving, where I'm sorta in the shade despite my truck's moonroof. I know it's the stealth Rolex, but the gloss dial still made it seem too dressy for me. I drove over a hundred miles this week in a rental for the hell of it to look at a CL GMT II, but turned it down. It needed a service (+12) and I didn't want to pay $4500, and again that glossy dial.

Below is a pic of what the SM is replacing. My trusty Oris Classic World Timer, with the pushers on the side to advance and retard the hour hand. Matte dial, 37.5 diameter, and thin to boot. I have the BOR bracelet to it, which I brushed myself. Can't beat it. Ulysse Nardin makes a couple watches with pushers, but they are not my style. IWC UTC or Mark series was a thought; they are true tool watches, but the look doesn't grab me. I have a 40mm GW2500 G-Shock that I keep around too. It still syncs with Ft. Collins when in my bag in CA!

So we'll see how it goes. The clasp, which I like, seems rather thick compared to the older Rolex I had. In the truck everything is behind a door, or in a drawer, stowed like on a sailboat. I'm always reaching in the back for something, and a beefy watch naturally gets caught more often. Not to mention dropping and hooking trailers, and the occasional chain-up. If the SM was 39mm, and 11mm thick, it would be no contest.

I wish I had never pawned the 1016 (for $600) around '92. I have even been looking at the 114270's, telling myself the dial doesn't suck. But no independent hour hand on those. I may have to get over that, because there is nothing like a hand in your jeans watch that you don't have to worry about.

I'll probably have the links brushed tomorrow at an Omega AD when I have him put a link back on. I can't find my tiny screwdriver. I've also ordered a custom made 21 x 18mm Novo Nappa strap with brushed buckle from member OtisBlank in the strap sales forum. I just came across them today. You might want to check them out (no affiliation). I had the Hermès (that's Air-Mez fellows) Apple watch for a while and if his comes close I'll be thrilled. I've decided I don't care for the inside strap design of the Omega deployment, and prefer a traditional strap and buckle.

So I do like the watch, a lot, but I've been around here too long to issue any superlatives. That dial _is_ a matte marvel though...


----------



## galavanter

Bracelet fully brushed, including the flanks. No regrets.


----------



## Josh220

Nice, glad you're happy with it. I go back and forth on how I think these look brushed...


----------



## galavanter

One could take comfort in the fact that even Omega decided to have the Spectre edition bracelet fully brushed, even though the real Bond never wore anything but a Rolex. I speak of the original James Bond novels, written by Ian Fleming. I read them as a kid.


----------



## Josh220

galavanter said:


> One could take comfort in the fact that even Omega decided to have the Spectre edition bracelet fully brushed, even though the real Bond never wore anything but a Rolex. I speak of the original James Bond novels, written by Ian Fleming. I read them as a kid.


I've seen unboxings with both polished and brushed. It didn't occur to me until you said that... which way is the "right" way? I just assumed the brushed ones were like you, and had it done upon request. I see more polished than brushed on the Spectre watches, so now I am curious...


----------



## Josh220

In hindsight, perhaps the ones I saw were just in tricky lighting like this one, and I just assumed. I know I've seen some full polished, but maybe not as many as I thought and the opposite is true- people polished the brushed links.


----------



## dwojo

galavanter said:


> One could take comfort in the fact that even Omega decided to have the Spectre edition bracelet fully brushed, even though the real Bond never wore anything but a Rolex. I speak of the original James Bond novels, written by Ian Fleming. I read them as a kid.


The SM300 MC LE Spectre is fully brushed on top and back but polished on the sides.

I'm not trying to correct you I just thought I'd put it out there if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Josh220

dwojo said:


> The SM300 MC LE Spectre is fully brushed on top and back but polished on the sides.
> 
> I'm not trying to correct you I just thought I'd put it out there if anyone was wondering.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## erreeffe

Feel a little like Bond today...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## galavanter

dwojo said:


> The SM300 MC LE Spectre is fully brushed on top and back but polished on the sides.
> 
> I'm not trying to correct you I just thought I'd put it out there if anyone was wondering.


I stand corrected nonetheless. Still no regrets. Since the case sides are brushed, I'm glad I had the sides of the bracelet brushed too.


----------



## 1033306

To any OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial owners out there: What has the accuracy been like for your watch?

Mine has been averaging 4.6 seconds per day. I understand this is still within COSC specifications, but it's a little too fast for my taste and perhaps I'll have it regulated.

Cheers!


----------



## windupp

I have the same "problem" with mine. I'm not getting that amazing timekeeping others report with these movements, and that I get with my Rolexes.

Mine was about +3.3/day wearing, resting (crown up, dial up, dial down) -- until I tried resting it on the crown. Yowza, it's horribly regulated in that position. I gained 4 seconds in about 8 hours. 

So, now I'm +4.5 seconds/day lol. 

It seems best dial up. In that position it's not changing much. It's still early days with this watch, so maybe things will settle in. I'm not going to bother taking it in, since it's really not that bad.


----------



## Morrisdog

I get pretty good accuracy. I haven't adjusted the second hand at all this year!! I have just changed the hour for day light savings time and time zone changes when traveling .. it's gained 15 seconds since the start of the year. I don't wear it everyday but I have not let it unwind. It remains my most worn watch. So there may be some daily variation which I have not measured, but it seems to maintain good time with next to no effort on my behalf . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Wear every day, and it's ~ +2 seconds. No idea how it performs in various positions but that is what it's done for the last couple of weeks on the wrist.


----------



## wsbarr

Mine varies, but is somewhere around +3-5 s/d. (I attached a bonus shot of it on an after-market rubber strap ive been trying it out on).


----------



## munichblue

Joined the club today. I'm over the moon...&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## munichblue

double post....


----------



## galavanter

California daybreak. The light bouncing off the watch was startlingly beautiful! The photos _almost _capture it.


----------



## ripper

I have a great fun with straps on this Seamaster.


----------



## lyrrom

hello all! first post on here! does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a rubber strap for this?


----------



## wsbarr

If you want an OEM Omega Strap, most of the 21mm Planet Ocean rubber straps fit like a glove. If youre going to get one that is after-market, I have yet to find a true 21mm that fits perfectly.


----------



## Horoticus

lyrrom said:


> hello all! first post on here! does anyone happen to have a recommendation for a rubber strap for this?


Vintage-style tropic...:-!


----------



## JustinCG

Just pick up mine a week ago, I love this watch!


----------



## 1033306




----------



## Perseus

usafb1lancer said:


> To any OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial owners out there: What has the accuracy been like for your watch?
> 
> Mine has been averaging 4.6 seconds per day. I understand this is still within COSC specifications, but it's a little too fast for my taste and perhaps I'll have it regulated.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm not quite sure what the accuracy is but it's not as good as the Tudor Pelagos with the in house movement.


----------



## munichblue

Just gone to bed but can't take this beautiful watch from my wrist...


----------



## galavanter

I just posted some pics of my new 21mm x 18mm handmade leather strap over here. It's nice:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/blank-straps-3831306-2.html#post36566266

What the hell, here too!


----------



## Sustinet

The accuracy on mine has settled in to +3.8 to +4 seconds a day, I wear it pretty much 24/7 so it stays basically fully wound all the time which may have some impact on the speed. I'm sure I could even it out by taking it off at night and trying to let it sit in different positions, but I just sync it up every couple weeks and it keeps me happy. I may at some point have it slowed down just a tiny tiny bit to see what that does, but frankly it's not a huge issue for me, I'd rather it run a little fast than a little slow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp

Sustinet said:


> The accuracy on mine has settled in to +3.8 to +4 seconds a day, I wear it pretty much 24/7 so it stays basically fully wound all the time which may have some impact on the speed. I'm sure I could even it out by taking it off at night and trying to let it sit in different positions, but I just sync it up every couple weeks and it keeps me happy. I may at some point have it slowed down just a tiny tiny bit to see what that does, but frankly it's not a huge issue for me, I'd rather it run a little fast than a little slow.


That's my attitude as well. Mine has actually sped up a bit over my three weeks of ownership o| and has now "settled in" at +5.5 sec/day, which is manageable.

I gave it a 1-minute tweak before the weekend and will again in around 10 days. It would be nice to have the super-duper accuracy many enjoy with this movement, but it's not worth parting with the watch for now. Maybe when it needs servicing.


----------



## Morrisdog

Enjoying the NATO..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPmac

Morrisdog said:


> Enjoying the NATO..


I'm loving the titanium. Very classy. I'm not a huge fan of the black and gray NATO on it, though. How about a navy and gray NATO? Now that would be killer. Omega needs to expand their color choices.


----------



## Morrisdog

Yes I agree the colours are not quite right but it's not too bad. I tried the Olympic edition white and blue NATO but preferred the black and grey. I also have a blue/yellow and blue/white cheap NATO which is not as comfortable as the tightly woven omega NATO . I am thinking about getting a 22mm Phoenix admiralty grey NATO as I think these are also tightly woven and should look good with my watch. 

However the main reason for me to use the NATO is that it's very practical in the summer . I have already scratched my bracelet from water based activities so I prefer the NATO and I just don't then have to worry about trying to look after the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSWATCH

I think this is a beautiful watch, which is slowly but surely becoming my next target.
The problem is, I'm not sure my wrist is going to be large enough, with the 48mm lug to lug dimension.

I'm just curious what size wrists some of the owners of this watch have.

My wrist has a circumference of 6.75". Could I get away with one?


----------



## Josh220

That's bigger than my wrist and it looks perfectly fine on mine. I posted some pictures a few pages back, and I think I also listed my wrist size in some posts as well. I forget now, somewheee around 6-6.25" I believe. 

It wears slightly smaller than expected.


----------



## MDSWATCH

Brilliant! I'll start saving!


----------



## solesman

Why not go try one on first? Just because a wrist is 6.75in doesn't mean it will wear nicely on yours too. All wrists have slightly different dimensions and how the bones sit even if the circumference is the same.



MDSWATCH said:


> Brilliant! I'll start saving!


----------



## Morrisdog

MDSWATCH said:


> I think this is a beautiful watch, which is slowly but surely becoming my next target.
> The problem is, I'm not sure my wrist is going to be large enough, with the 48mm lug to lug dimension.
> 
> I'm just curious what size wrists some of the owners of this watch have.
> 
> My wrist has a circumference of 6.75". Could I get away with one?


In short yes!!

My wrist is about that size and I can easily get away with it. Apart from the Rolex submariner there are very few divers with a lug to lug less than 48mm. The new 39mm PO is however one of them but that would certainly be too small for me for a diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripper




----------



## galavanter




----------



## munichblue

Having mine for two weeks now, worn night and day and it is running constantly with +0.2 seconds per day. This is outstanding and for sure the most accurate watch I ever had. 

What an amazing watch, such a beauty and great piece of horology.


----------



## MDSWATCH

solesman said:


> Why not go try one on first? Just because a wrist is 6.75in doesn't mean it will wear nicely on yours too. All wrists have slightly different dimensions and how the bones sit even if the circumference is the same.


I understand what you are saying and at some point I will try one on.

But it is going to be some time before I am in the position to buy one.
I just asked the question to get a general idea.


----------



## Zinzan

MDSWATCH said:


> I understand what you are saying and at some point I will try one on.
> 
> But it is going to be some time before I am in the position to buy one.
> I just asked the question to get a general idea.


In general, yes, but it will depend on the shape of your wrist, how tight/loose you like to wear your watches, and your own preferences in regards to possible lug overhang.

When I bought the watch, I had a 7" wrist, more or less flat on top. I didn't like the overhang that could occur when I wore the watch a bit loose and it fell to the side. But it fit fine when worn snug enough to avoid sliding, which is how I prefer, anyway.

That said, I thought it would not fit great on a wrist much smaller. Just my opinion, though...

Then I went and lost 20 pounds and about a quarter inch off my wrist. I had to remove a link (or maybe it was a half-link). Still looks good on my 6 3/4" wrist, imho.


----------



## Morrisdog

ripper said:


>


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

galavanter said:


>


Great photo!!! Amazing road you are traveling on .. ? Salt plains??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

Morrisdog said:


> Great photo!!! Amazing road you are traveling on .. ? Salt plains??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and you are correct! I had just come into Utah from NV on I- 80. This is near the famed Bonneville Salt Flats.

I had gone up and down the West coast a bit and was delighted to finally get to use the SM's independently adjustable hour hand while working ha ha.

Also, after almost 3 weeks I can report a consistent -1 second per day. Dial up overnight had no effect. But crown up adds between 1 to 1.5 seconds overnight. So I'm happy with the ability to self-regulate the watch, and always keep it damn near spot on; on the plus side.

Coming from my 37.5 diameter Oris, of course the Omega seemed large at first. It's not. The minor issue of thickness has fallen by the wayside as well. This is one great watch.


----------



## Rolexini

Here is the LE Spectre. Enjoy.





































Rōlexinį


----------



## galavanter

Rolexini said:


> Here is the LE Spectre. Enjoy.Rōlexinį


Seiko TV Watch Octopussy. Enjoy.


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## galavanter

I got this for Xmas when I was eight. Wish I still had it. I'd be playing with it now.


----------



## Rolexini

Great. Superb!! I am also a fan of 007, like U.

Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini

Pic of the days :









Rōlexinį


----------



## windupp

Recently took a holiday trip with my DJ II, and missed the 300MC. Really missed the bracelet adjustment, and being able to look at it many times a day. 

New tagline:
"You'll kick yourself for choosing the Rolex"


----------



## galavanter

Check out the link, and note the accuracy of the timepiece (It syncs to your laptop's time). Might not work on a phone. Nifty (Not an endorsement of Chrono24).

Chrono24: Buy & sell luxury watches


----------



## dawiz

windupp said:


> Recently took a holiday trip with my DJ II, and missed the 300MC. Really missed the bracelet adjustment, and being able to look at it many times a day.
> 
> New tagline:
> "You'll kick yourself for choosing the Rolex"


Nah, if you'd bought the 300MC it'd be the other way round. Just get both and move on


----------



## run23

I've read every post on this thread and am eagerly awaiting mine to arrive this week. I guess I'll find out soon enough, but is it easy to remove links from the bracelet -- like are there screws, or do I have to jam the pins out like the old Seamaster bracelets?


----------



## Josh220

run23 said:


> I've read every post on this thread and am eagerly awaiting mine to arrive this week. I guess I'll find out soon enough, but is it easy to remove links from the bracelet -- like are there screws, or do I have to jam the pins out like the old Seamaster bracelets?


They have screws. Just go slowly and make sure you keep the screwdriver firmly pressed into the screw so it doesn't slip and scratch the bracelet. Sometimes they can be a ..... to break loose so just be patient.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

No pic in 6 days? Bloody hell...


----------



## Rolexini

Sloopjohnb said:


> No pic in 6 days? Bloody hell...












Really love yours with this dial and with the stainless steel bracelet. 
Think I will buy the same as this in a short time. 
Very beautiful Seamaster. 









Rōlexinį


----------



## run23

Josh220 said:


> They have screws. Just go slowly and make sure you keep the screwdriver firmly pressed into the screw so it doesn't slip and scratch the bracelet. Sometimes they can be a ..... to break loose so just be patient.


Thanks! Will be trying tomorrow. I hope I don't scratch up the watch in my first five minutes of owning it.


----------



## run23

Mine came in today, and I love the watch so far. My main concern was the height, but it sits perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. It definitely feels thinner than my other divers of a similar thickness and easily fits under my shirt cuff for the office (usually wear loose french cuffs but it seems like it will fit under my more standard cuffs too). The lugs for the band aren't a problem at all either (something else I was worried about after reading some complaints). I think it all balances out nicely.

So far this seems to be one of the more versatile watches I've owned. It absolutely goes with a suit, and I can see that on a NATO it won't stick out at a rooftop BBQ etc. Going diving next week so I'll be able to get it a little wet like a real dive watch should (-:. This is my first diver without a date, so I need to get used to that. Already looked a couple of times to confirm the date, and then had to check my phone. I'm guessing this is a keeper, but only time will tell.

Only have a crappy iPhone pic. The watch sits much better on my wrist than the pic lets on.


----------



## Rolexini

Eyes pleasure










Rōlexinį


----------



## erreeffe

Love it with my new custom made leather strap!!

Ciaooo, R


----------



## blokk

erreeffe said:


> Love it with my new custom made leather strap!!
> 
> Ciaooo, R


That's a good looking strap. Where'd you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini

blokk said:


> That's a good looking strap. Where'd you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look to lucrin website. Bought 2 leather strap. 

https://www.lucrin.com

Rōlexinį


----------



## erreeffe

blokk said:


> That's a good looking strap. Where'd you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it made by a local artisan. And for a very good price!
R


----------



## erreeffe

blokk said:


> That's a good looking strap. Where'd you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it made by a local artisan. And for a very good price!
R


----------



## Apollo83

Decided to experiment with the black strap look using the good value Bonetto Cinturini 300 22mm:


----------



## blokk

Rolexini said:


> Have a look to lucrin website. Bought 2 leather strap.
> 
> https://www.lucrin.com
> 
> Rōlexinį


----------



## Rolexini

blokk said:


>


I Bought many leather strap for my watches : (Hermès Apple Watch and my Tudor Black Bay)... and the quality is really really good. Trust me.


----------



## gr8sw

on vintage Omega shark |>


----------



## watchninja123

gr8sw said:


> on vintage Omega shark |>


Is this a new edition of the 300 with regular lume? Looks refreshing!


----------



## Apollo83

lume looks same as mine - a kind of cream. stock photos with the almost orange lume are misleading. much nicer in real life


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Has anyone ever put his MC300 on a thick and dark canvas strap? Would love to see a pic or two of possible. Thanks.


----------



## Rolexini

Sloopjohnb said:


> Has anyone ever put his MC300 on a thick and dark canvas strap? Would love to see a pic or two of possible. Thanks.


Hi, I found this : 


















Rōlexinį


----------



## Sloopjohnb

thanks and yes I have been thinking about the DSOTM strap, unfortunately its black. And the other one looks like a Nato to me


----------



## vthom78

dressy enough!


----------



## vthom78

dressy enough!


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## Betterthere

Sloopjohnb said:


> Has anyone ever put his MC300 on a thick and dark canvas strap? Would love to see a pic or two of possible. Thanks.


Best I have


----------



## Perseus

Is that a Kobold strap?



Betterthere said:


> Best I have
> View attachment 10655330


----------



## m6rk

Just received mine yesterday and really enjoying it!


----------



## Travelller

^congrats :-!

rockin' mine today b-)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Betterthere said:


> Best I have
> View attachment 10655330


thanks, only saw this now. That doesn't look bad. Is the strap black?


----------



## joshfox22

Hi, i have been passed down a vintage omega seamaster. Could anyone tell me if its real?


----------



## Betterthere

Sloopjohnb said:


> thanks, only saw this now. That doesn't look bad. Is the strap black?


Yes


----------



## Betterthere

Perseus said:


> Is that a Kobold strap?


Yes sorry I didn't see your question sooner.


----------



## Rommel365




----------



## lightspire

Awesome!


Rommel365 said:


>


----------



## leighton156

Hello guys, I haven't posted for quite a while but I was lucky enough to go to the James Bond 50th Exhibition in Dubai as I work in the middle east. One particular section was the best!














Sent from my Lenovo S580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini

That's right you're lucky. 
I would like to go again. I've already been to Paris (2016) and few months later I bought my Omega Spectre Limited Edition in Paris. I love this watch, really love it and love the 007 story. 
Cheers.


































Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## leighton156

Yes completely agree with you love the watch and the connection. I've been toying with trading in mine for the and trading in for a pre owned Spectre edition. Out of interest was the exhibition you went too mainly the Bond vehicles or movie costumes and props? 

Sent from my Lenovo S580 using Tapatalk


----------



## fman

Hi All - I am completely new to watchuseek as a member having been reading the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial thread for many months. I am finally getting the watch tomorrow night and am VERY excited to join the club!

I really want to put a PO 2500 rubber strap on it straight away but I am struggling to source a genuine one. DaveW got me inspired on Page 133 to put this strap on - thanks!

Does anybody have any recommendations outside of speaking to AD? Or is there someone on here who may have one they wish to sell?

I am aware I will need to trim the strap from 22mm down a tad to fit but happy to do due to how much I love the strap. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures.

René


----------



## Rommel365

Crisp new day.


----------



## SaddleSC

I have always had a Speedmaster Pro in my collection, but am typically a Rolex guy. Last week, I wandered into the Omega Boutique and immediately became obsessed with the Seamaster 300MC...what an amazing watch! I was compelled to add one to the collection and the design is absolutely perfect. In fact, there is nothing I would change about the design...I love the symmetry of the dial, the slightly "aged" lume, the beautiful bezel and even the PCLs! As a Rolex 116619LB owner, I have never had an issue with PCLs and I think they add an extra dimension to the watch, allowing it to be dressier at times.

In any event, here are couple pictures I took yesterday (one of which is in the mirror to give a better sense of the overall scale). For reference, I have a very flat 6.75" wrist and the watch is very comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## solesman

SaddleSC said:


> I have always had a Speedmaster Pro in my collection, but am typically a Rolex guy. Last week, I wandered into the Omega Boutique and immediately became obsessed with the Seamaster 300MC...what an amazing watch! I was compelled to add one to the collection and the design is absolutely perfect. In fact, there is nothing I would change about the design...I love the symmetry of the dial, the slightly "aged" lume, the beautiful bezel and even the PCLs! As a Rolex 116619LB owner, I have never had an issue with PCLs and I think they add an extra dimension to the watch, allowing it to be dressier at times.
> 
> In any event, here are couple pictures I took yesterday (one of which is in the mirror to give a better sense of the overall scale). For reference, I have a very flat 6.75" wrist and the watch is very comfortable. Thanks!


Looks great on you. Big congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Happened to look on jomashop today (im not a big fan) and was shocked to see 40% off on sm300mc ss and titanium.


----------



## Morrisdog

Betterthere said:


> Happened to look on jomashop today (im not a big fan) and was shocked to see 40% off on sm300mc ss and titanium.


The entire omega catalogue seems to be between 35 - 41% off!! Including the speedy pro (40% off).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA at the farm...








Meet Outlaw...








Resting up for the work ahead...








Hangin' out in the saddle...








Dust on the boots, but not near the watch...








Hangin' out on the fence...








And one just for the cuteness factor...little girl staying warm under the heat lamp...








René


----------



## Ursus

Titan II said:


> OMEGA at the farm...
> View attachment 11015530
> 
> 
> Meet Outlaw...
> View attachment 11015546
> 
> 
> Resting up for the work ahead...
> View attachment 11015554
> 
> 
> Hangin' out in the saddle...
> View attachment 11015562
> 
> 
> Dust on the boots, but not near the watch...
> View attachment 11015578
> 
> 
> Hangin' out on the fence...
> View attachment 11015618
> 
> 
> And one just for the cuteness factor...little girl staying warm under the heat lamp...
> View attachment 11015626
> 
> 
> René


Wow René  These pics are beyond awesome And you make all of us deskdivers feel a bit less great about ourselves lol ;-)


----------



## Titan II

Ursus said:


> Wow René  These pics are beyond awesome And you make all of us deskdivers feel a bit less great about ourselves lol ;-)


Thanks for the compliment, Jan, but I'm no photographer. I think it's the environment that makes the pictures good, not the photography skills. Much appreciated though!!

René


----------



## bluekaze

Morrisdog said:


> The entire omega catalogue seems to be between 35 - 41% off!! Including the speedy pro (40% off).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for te noob question, but Is jomashop a trusted and reliable seller? And is the sale exclusive to Jomashop or is omega offering it elsewhere ? Because it seems to good to be true to my noob eyes. Then again if it is true im getting a speedy the moment sure this is legit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Let's not derail this great thread with a conversation about Jomashop. Please do a google or WUS search--there are dozens of threads on Jomashop in the past year alone.


----------



## Betterthere

Zinzan said:


> Let's not derail this great thread with a conversation about Jomashop. Please do a google or WUS search--there are dozens of threads on Jomashop in the past year alone.


True yet many who want to buy a SM300MC to join this great thread may be interested to know joma discounts (as I stated earlier I am not a fan of them but.) I PMed the noob above to help him "learn". Back to pictures.


----------



## Rommel365

This watch continues to amaze me. Synced 15.2 and has gained a grand total of ~3 seconds since. I wear mine 12-16h a day, only take it off for sleep.


----------



## sure.shot

New to this forum. Just purchased the 300 Master Co-Axial in stainless steel.


QUICK QUESTION: I see many have had the PCLs on the bracelet brushed. But has anyone had the case brushed as well? If so, are you happy with the results?


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I just joined this club yet again. Found a watchmaker near me willing to brush the center links and I have to say it really does take the watch up a whole other level for me. When I owned it before, I wore it on the OEM Bond NATO 95% of the time. Pretty sure that's not going to be the case this go-round. I am terrible at taking pictures, but happy Friday to you all...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champagne_james

In gold...


----------



## Morrisdog

sure.shot said:


> New to this forum. Just purchased the 300 Master Co-Axial in stainless steel.
> 
> QUICK QUESTION: I see many have had the PCLs on the bracelet brushed. But has anyone had the case brushed as well? If so, are you happy with the results?


I have seen one photo of the case and body brushed and it does look good. I just can't remember where I saw that . I am however quite happy with the PLCs.


----------



## Morrisdog

champagne_james said:


> In gold...


Wow!! Looks great!


----------



## JP(Canada)

There are just a small hand full of Gold watches I really admire, and that's one of them right there. Great!



champagne_james said:


> In gold...


----------



## solesman

I tried on the sedna 300 a few weeks back. Omega did a really nice job of it. A real beauty.


----------



## jt5280

Joined the club today. Also picked up the "Bond" nato strap to go with it.


----------



## galavanter

Morrisdog said:


> I have seen one photo of the case and body brushed and it does look good. I just can't remember where I saw that . I am however quite happy with the PLCs.


IIRC it's around the beginning of this thread. I pm'd the member about it months ago but never heard back.

EDIT: Found it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/seam...ial-owners-thread-1982290-5.html#post16774730

Pretty cool how they retained the polished chamfered edge...


----------



## DocJekl

jt5280 said:


> Joined the club today. Also picked up the "Bond" nato strap to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 11126202


Good move, joining the club on your first post. Did you buy the watch first or become a forum member first? That way we know where your loyalties lie, LOL :-d

I almost bought one, but my son talked me into the Titanium Planet Ocean 8500 instead.


----------



## bay

I joined the club as well. Love the titanium and the blue. Not yet sure if it's a long term keeper, but that's more about me than it is about the watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

By the way, I was digging around online the other day and found this description of the dial elements:

"The transferred dial elements are produced using a combination of gold and palladium. The white gold colour is enhanced by a patented process that involves a high temperature treatment; the curving contour of the indexes is created by the enamel under-layer. The 18K white gold central hour, minute and seconds hands are coated with "vintage" Super-LumiNova. The hour and seconds hands emit a blue light, as do the recessed hour markers. The minute hand is also coated with "vintage" Super-LumiNova, but emits a green light."

Some of those things surprised me. I love the silver color of the numerals (and do not believe I've seen anything quite like it on any other watch -- they play with the light in a way that printed elements typically do not) but did not realize it was a combination of gold or palladium or that it required any kind of special process. I also did not realize the dial had an enamel under-layer or that the hands were 18K gold (and I especially am surprised to hear this about the seconds hand -- why would they cover gold with white lacquer?). I believe I have read elsewhere that the hands were rhodium plated. And I have definitely read that the hour indices are laser-cut, but no one has mentioned that it was multi-ply to begin with or that the bottom layer was enamel.

Can anyone confirm or deny this description?

The link for the description is here if you'd like to read it: Live Photos: Omega at Baselworld 2014 by JESSICA | TimeZone


----------



## DutchMongolian

Does anyone know if the Omega Boutique will charge you for sizing the bracelet? Just got my Seamaster 300 MC but only got 2 of the screws loose before giving up. The bracelet was way easier to size on my Tudor BB. I might give it another try over the weekend, but if I can just go to OB without charge, then all the better! Thanks!


----------



## DocJekl

bay said:


> By the way, I was digging around online the other day and found this description of the dial elements:
> 
> "The transferred dial elements are produced using a combination of gold and palladium. The white gold colour is enhanced by a patented process that involves a high temperature treatment; the curving contour of the indexes is created by the enamel under-layer. The 18K white gold central hour, minute and seconds hands are coated with "vintage" Super-LumiNova. The hour and seconds hands emit a blue light, as do the recessed hour markers. The minute hand is also coated with "vintage" Super-LumiNova, but emits a green light."
> 
> Some of those things surprised me. I love the silver color of the numerals (and do not believe I've seen anything quite like it on any other watch -- they play with the light in a way that printed elements typically do not) but did not realize it was a combination of gold or palladium or that it required any kind of special process. I also did not realize the dial had an enamel under-layer or that the hands were 18K gold (and I especially am surprised to hear this about the seconds hand -- why would they cover gold with white lacquer?). I believe I have read elsewhere that the hands were rhodium plated. And I have definitely read that the hour indices are laser-cut, but no one has mentioned that it was multi-ply to begin with or that the bottom layer was enamel.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this description?
> 
> The link for the description is here if you'd like to read it: Live Photos: Omega at Baselworld 2014 by JESSICA | TimeZone


I can't confirm the description above, but I do know that Rolex does paint the gold hands in some models, like the Explorer II.


----------



## Zinzan

DutchMongolian said:


> Does anyone know if the Omega Boutique will charge you for sizing the bracelet? Just got my Seamaster 300 MC but only got 2 of the screws loose before giving up. The bracelet was way easier to size on my Tudor BB. I might give it another try over the weekend, but if I can just go to OB without charge, then all the better! Thanks!


My local OB was happy to resize the bracelet for me, even though it was purchased at an overseas AD. No charge. I would guess your OB would do the same.


----------



## 4hour

I have searched for a while but can't find a rubber strap (prefer original) with fitted ends for this watch. 
So i guess it is not available?
Would the original rubber strap from a Planet Ocean with fitted ends fit on the 300MC model? Or is the lug with different?
Thanks in advance for answering


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

4hour said:


> I have searched for a while but can't find a rubber strap (prefer original) with fitted ends for this watch.
> So i guess it is not available?
> Would the original rubber strap from a Planet Ocean with fitted ends fit on the 300MC model? Or is the lug with different?
> Thanks in advance for answering


Unfortunately, the lug width is different. SM300 has 21mm lugs and none of the PO's have the same size. Omega did make a 21mm rubber strap for a limited edition Seamaster (strap part number 98000087, buckle part number 9451-2012 I believe), but I'm not sure if anyone's tried it on the SM300 yet.


----------



## jt5280

Haha. I lurked around the forums before I picked it up and then joined the second I got it!


----------



## run23

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Unfortunately, the lug width is different. SM300 has 21mm lugs and none of the PO's have the same size. Omega did make a 21mm rubber strap for a limited edition Seamaster (strap part number 98000087, buckle part number 9451-2012 I believe), but I'm not sure if anyone's tried it on the SM300 yet.


For what it's worth I've had no problem getting 22mm bands to fit the Seamaster 21mm lugs. Haven't tried a PO strap, but my leather and NATO fit fine.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

run23 said:


> For what it's worth I've had no problem getting 22mm bands to fit the Seamaster 21mm lugs. Haven't tried a PO strap, but my leather and NATO fit fine.


Leather and nylon are both quite pliable, I'd be extremely wary of trying to fit a 22mm rubber strap in 21mm lugs. Especially with how expense OEM rubber straps are.


----------



## 4hour

Thanks for the quick replies gentlemen! Guess Omega has got a job to do


----------



## 1033306

What's the accuracy of your Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial? Accuracy for my timepiece was + 5-6 seconds per day when I first bought it and after a recent service by OMEGA the timing has significantly improved.

Cheers!


----------



## blokk

usafb1lancer said:


> What's the accuracy of your Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial? Accuracy for my timepiece was + 5-6 seconds per day when I first bought it and after a recent service by OMEGA the timing has significantly improved.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 11154258


Hi, what's that app you are using to measure accuracy? Thanks.


----------



## 1033306

Hello,

The app is called Twixt Time available on in the Apple App Store and there was a small one time fee in order to use it. I'm not sure about Android, but here's a link to their website: Twixt Time

Cheers!


----------



## erreeffe

DutchMongolian said:


> Does anyone know if the Omega Boutique will charge you for sizing the bracelet? Just got my Seamaster 300 MC but only got 2 of the screws loose before giving up. The bracelet was way easier to size on my Tudor BB. I might give it another try over the weekend, but if I can just go to OB without charge, then all the better! Thanks!


Hope they share the same customer policy, but they usually do not charge you for these minor interventions!!
Ciaoooo, R

Inviato dal mio SM-T815 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

erreeffe said:


> Hope they share the same customer policy, but they usually do not charge you for these minor interventions!!
> Ciaoooo, R
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T815 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks man! Finally had time to go and get it sized today, fits great and the micro adjust is awesome! 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

DST is a waste of time. But the quickset hour hand helps


----------



## jt5280

I lurked in this thread for so long before I got mine that I forgot where I saw it- but thank you to whomever recommended the Bergeron 6111 tool. Has made swapping the bracelet and the OEM nato strap so much easier.


----------



## Betterthere

I have asked before but has anyone with the titanium version had the PCLs brushed?


----------



## Morrisdog

I have not seen a Ti brushed bracelet. I am quite happy with mine the way it is .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

I haven't posted mine in quite some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

I haven't seen anything from Omega in these Baselworld leaks that makes me doubt my Ti 300MC purchase, which is a relief. It's really a great watch, and light at 112 grams (just weighed it today). It's also nice to have something different among all of the submariners I encounter at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Fuzz

I thought I was on the fence about the blue version but man that looks nice! Nice shirt btw.


----------



## bay

Super Fuzz said:


> I thought I was on the fence about the blue version but man that looks nice! Nice shirt btw.


Thanks! It looks different in different lighting and at different angles -- this picture (taken in the car on an overcast day) probably shows it as light blue as it ever gets. I'd say it's a darker blue in office lighting and then midnight blue or even black in darker lighting or when viewed at an angle.

EDIT: Morrisdog's picture (above mine) is accurate for office lighting, I'd say.


----------



## MDSWATCH

Super Fuzz said:


> I thought I was on the fence about the blue version but man that looks nice! Nice shirt btw.


When I bought my SMPc, I found it hard to decide if I preferred the blue or the black. I eventually went for the blue.

I'd like a 300MC someday and I think I'll have a similar decision to make.

I get the impression there are more black 300MC's out there. Which is not surprising when you consider the price difference. But that is something that might sway me towards the blue.


----------



## Zinzan

The 60th Anniversary watches are making me enjoy my Seamaster 300 even more. The SM300 60th LE and the RM 60th LE are very nice, but too close to the aesthetic of my SM300 for me to consider buying either. 

I might have considered the Railmaster 60th if it had the normal white lume.


----------



## knezz

bay said:


> I haven't seen anything from Omega in these Baselworld leaks that makes me doubt my Ti 300MC purchase, which is a relief. It's really a great watch, and light at 112 grams (just weighed it today). It's also nice to have something different among all of the submariners I encounter at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus blue and yellow are plane gorgeous


----------



## cadomniel

My next watch will be a Speedy Pro (reacquire after selling one in November, want to get a new one with the big suitcase box) But this will be the next watch after my next watch!!! I come to realize I prefer watches without dates and this will go well with my NO date Sub


----------



## munichblue

As spring finally comes to Munich


----------



## Apollo83

Zinzan said:


> The 60th Anniversary watches are making me enjoy my Seamaster 300 even more.


Right. Even before the LE came out I remember looking at the comparison image with the movable vertical divider and thinking wow, they've managed to make the MC better than the original.
So for me if I was buying for the first time today I would still buy MC.
But the LE is still nice and is helping the 300 claim it's heritage and reestablish itself as a core product in the collection.

As for the Railmasters, at the moment I think I prefer the LE over the new standard edition. But I'm going to need to see them in the metal.
Also after seeing a sm300mc on my wrist so often, the Railmasters now seems a little naked without a bezel 😀


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I may try the LE as the shorter endlink of the bracelet could possibly help masking the long lugs. But overall I prefer the 2014 edition to the LE. And yes Apollo83, I was thinking exactly the same about the RM, It was actually what I had feared from the outset.
But as this is also a picture thread, here is the one I am wearing today.


----------



## bay

I bet the LE will end up boosting sales for the 300MC. I just hope they leave the design alone for a few years and don't fiddle with it like they do everything else. If they want this to be a Sub alternative they need to let the design settle into people's minds over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpb1975

Just got the 21mm NATO black fabric strap. Pictures below wasn't sure but Wife got it for wedding anniversary looks amazing lucky me.


----------



## bay

Cpb1975 said:


> Just got the 21mm NATO black fabric strap. Pictures below wasn't sure but Wife got it for wedding anniversary looks amazing lucky me.
> View attachment 11376506
> 
> 
> View attachment 11376538
> 
> View attachment 11376554


Cool! Very perceptive wife and a cool strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks good..
How do you like the way it wears? I ended up cutting off the extra flappy bit so the watch does not wear as high with my black / grey striped omega NATO . One of the biggest disappointments for me during this basal world was that they didn't introduce any more NATO straps. I would love a blue / grey NATO which would work well with my Blue sm 300. Despite making great blue watches the NATO options are a bit limited!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Hi Morris,

I totally agree in the lack of NATO options from Omega. They did an event a few weeks back and gave these out to the guests. Would be perfect on your 300 I think!









Morrisdog said:


> Looks good..
> How do you like the way it wears? I ended up cutting off the extra flappy bit so the watch does not wear as high with my black / grey striped omega NATO . One of the biggest disappointments for me during this basal world was that they didn't introduce any more NATO straps. I would love a blue / grey NATO which would work well with my Blue sm 300. Despite making great blue watches the NATO options are a bit limited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Man I would love to have one of those blue grey omega nato's!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpb1975

Morrisdog said:


> Man I would love to have one of those blue grey omega nato's!!!!
> 
> Oh yes that strap looks lovely & would look great on the Titanium model I even asked sales assistant if they had more coming out which would look good with the blue on the Titanium.
> 
> Some updated Ted pics on the stainless steal.


----------



## Hands90

Cpb1975 said:


> Morrisdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I would love to have one of those blue grey omega nato's!!!!
> 
> Oh yes that strap looks lovely & would look great on the Titanium model I even asked sales assistant if they had more coming out which would look good with the blue on the Titanium.
> 
> Some updated Ted pics on the stainless steal.
> 
> View attachment 11385658
> View attachment 11385666
> 
> 
> 
> The Omega Black nato is really nice but I felt the watch sits too high. The more I see it the more I want to pick one up.
Click to expand...


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> Hi Morris,
> 
> I totally agree in the lack of NATO options from Omega. They did an event a few weeks back and gave these out to the guests. Would be perfect on your 300 I think!
> 
> View attachment 11383274


I need that NATO for my blue Ti Planet Ocean as well.


----------



## bay

Friday lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

solesman said:


> Hi Morris,
> 
> I totally agree in the lack of NATO options from Omega. They did an event a few weeks back and gave these out to the guests. Would be perfect on your 300 I think!
> 
> View attachment 11383274


As a sidebar: I follow him on Instagram and want his life...and Omega collection.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Iowa_Watchman said:


> As a sidebar: I follow him on Instagram and want his life...and Omega collection.


Lol him and @wristi 😂😂😂

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

I brought one watch on this current extended work/pleasure trip to Asia, the seamaster 300 MC. It's an exceptional watch for crossing time zones and the microadjust is something I use most days as I go between AC and hot tropical days in the 30's. Very practical for Vietnam and Cambodia. Works with flip flops on the beach in Nha Trang as well as business meetings in Saigon. Watches like this get stared at far more here but so do I. Easy to stand out when you're the only westerner eating food on the street and staring is not as big a deal here. Here's a quick office shot from back home this winter (on bracelet while here):










It stays on my wrist full time here.


----------



## Super Fuzz

Man every time this thread gets bumped it pushes me closer to the edge of picking one of these up!


----------



## AK CH

A few pics for fun.


----------



## blokk

AK CH said:


> A few pics for fun.


Nice and tempting.


----------



## Kami69

Got mine a few days ago! Really happy with it!


----------



## WatchFrog

Rolexini said:


> Rōlexinį


I see that the Rolex is running 2 seconds slow!


----------



## the5rivers

Debating between this or a Tudor black bay in red. Trying to get both for my wedding haha but will probably have to delay one purchase until a later date. I already have two omegas (seamaster gmt and PO) so trying to branch out to other brands but I just love omega! 

I'm going to an AD during my trip to NY and will try both on and see how they feel and look. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

the5rivers said:


> Debating between this or a Tudor black bay in red. Trying to get both for my wedding haha but will probably have to delay one purchase until a later date. I already have two omegas (seamaster gmt and PO) so trying to branch out to other brands but I just love omega!
> 
> I'm going to an AD during my trip to NY and will try both on and see how they feel and look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Go Black Bay Red! You already have enough Seamasters, right? I just switched out to mine this evening.


----------



## the5rivers

DocJekl said:


> Go Black Bay Red! You already have enough Seamasters, right? I just switched out to mine this evening.
> 
> View attachment 11639170


Beautiful! Sorry for the OT but have been debating this decision for awhile.

I am going to get the Tudor since it's my first one but man the seamaster 300 keeps calling to me. I was fortunate enough to have an omega as my first watch (gmt) and so they have always had a special place in my life. I think I'll have to postpone the 300 until next year on our anniversary haha.

Again, sorry for the OT post.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

the5rivers said:


> Beautiful! Sorry for the OT but have been debating this decision for awhile.
> 
> I am going to get the Tudor since it's my first one but man the seamaster 300 keeps calling to me. I was fortunate enough to have an omega as my first watch (gmt) and so they have always had a special place in my life. I think I'll have to postpone the 300 until next year on our anniversary haha.
> 
> Again, sorry for the OT post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


While I prefer the Planet Ocean over the Seamaster 300MC, I'm not a huge fan of the Seamaster GMT. So, after you get the BBR, maybe sell the GMT to help you get the 300MC sooner than later...


----------



## Morrisdog

The red bezel black bay is pretty nice. I have been seriously tempted to add this to my collection. I think having both will work pretty well if you like that aesthetic. I know I certainly do.

But every time I am tempted to buy anouther watch I have decided to just buy some more straps instead . They are cheap and cheerful so I ordered a bunch after I decided to let go the opportunity to buy a nice eta based black bay red this week.. the dilemmas of watch collecting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

So..... i bought a bunch of NATO straps for the seamaster!! . I have now put my old bond omega strap on my old breitling.. not too sure which strap to use with my seamaster









I am leaning towards the green for something a bit different










I really like the omega bond NATO on breitling










I have also ordered some leather natos ..

Perhaps a bit too much spare time this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I think the grey looks awesome with the blue of the bezel Morris


----------



## solesman

Who knows, Omega may release this one. It keeps popping up online and would suit the Ti 300 perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

The omega natos are definitely heaps superior to the cheap ones I have at the moment.. I will have to check out that blue grey omega nato .

The grey does look a bit better but I am rocking this green one at the moment .. I don't mind it. I also ordered some de griff leather natos . These are single pass which I think is better on the sm 300 because of its thickness.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Today at Angkor Wat, Siem Reap, Cambodia.










Midday picture from the shade.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Sloopjohnb

nice, what kind of strap is that, Steppy?


----------



## Steppy

Sloopjohnb said:


> nice, what kind of strap is that, Steppy?


Martu Denim strap (grey)

Canvas Straps


----------



## blokk

Steppy said:


> Martu Denim strap (grey)
> 
> Canvas Straps


What's the size of the strap? They seem either smaller or larger by 1mm?


----------



## entrynmbrv

I've had mine for just over a week. Time keeping at one week is... +2 seconds. For the WEEK!

I once had a GS SBGA011 that didn't even come close. Spring Drive my...


----------



## Steppy

blokk said:


> What's the size of the strap? They seem either smaller or larger by 1mm?


20mm


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Steppy said:


> Martu Denim strap (grey)
> 
> Canvas Straps


great, thanks


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## ehan3

Still love this guy on the bond nato...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

Loving mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blokk

It's hard to find 21mm straps.


----------



## TarHeel14

blokk said:


> It's hard to find 21mm straps.


Most 22mm straps should squeeze in.


----------



## Morrisdog

blokk said:


> It's hard to find 21mm straps.


It's not that hard.. plenty of cheap NATOs in 21 mm . Omega is your only choice with good quality nato in 21 mm but it's not too hard to use a 22 mm nato .

Lots of custom made options in leather as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

A few more pics!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Always loved the look and the pics here but I felt I couldn't pull off the Bond Nato on my small wrist. I finally went to the OB after all this morning to give it a try, and what can I say: It looks and wears fantastic, very light and comfortable, and not too high and bulky at all. So with the Nato, the brown leather strap and the bracelet I feel I have three watches in one..


----------



## Steppy

Don't know how you guys do it, i hate the OEM nato, it wears far too high for me.

I just dislike 2 piece natos anyway, much prefer the 1 piece (or RAF style)


----------



## Sloopjohnb

That was always my biggest fear, Steppy. Yes it obviously wears higher than a regular strap, but by far not as high as I thought. Depends a bit on wrist size and shape, I guess. Have you tried it?


----------



## TarHeel14

Morrisdog said:


> It's not that hard.. plenty of cheap NATOs in 21 mm . Omega is your only choice with good quality nato in 21 mm but it's not too hard to use a 22 mm nato .
> 
> Lots of custom made options in leather as well.


I think Omega actually only sells 20 and 22mm NATOs. If you look how they are listed on their website, the two options are 19mm/20mm and 21mm/22mm, so they just have you squeeze in the extra 1mm.


----------



## Steppy

Sloopjohnb said:


> That was always my biggest fear, Steppy. Yes it obviously wears higher than a regular strap, but by far not as high as I thought. Depends a bit on wrist size and shape, I guess. Have you tried it?


Yes, I've got the Omega Bond nato, theres just too much material under the watch head for my liking


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Steppy said:


> Yes, I've got the Omega Bond nato, theres just too much material under the watch head for my liking


Maybe try the "single loop" with only one layer under the watch.
https://watchient.com/nato-straps/


----------



## Morrisdog

TarHeel14 said:


> I think Omega actually only sells 20 and 22mm NATOs. If you look how they are listed on their website, the two options are 19mm/20mm and 21mm/22mm, so they just have you squeeze in the extra 1mm.


No need to squeeze!! You can get a perfect fit. You just have to visit a boutique. I have the bond version and there is no compromise at all. The NATO is also miles ahead of my crown and buckle ones in terms of quality. It's thicker as well and therefore makes the watch wear quite high. After several months of putting up with this I ended up cutting off the extra flappy bit so there is only one layer betweeen the wrist and watch. I am much happier with that state.

In terms of leather try Bas and lokes or de griff straps. I have just ordered some de griff and am awaiting delivery. I already have two Bas and lokes which are very nice. I have not looked into rubber as I am not a huge fan of them in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

have to resurrect this from page 3, ever since I have it on the Nato I don't feel this watch anymore. It is just there. Unbelievable how comfortable it wears.


----------



## cheoah

Greg at 922 leather made this one for me, forgot to mention earlier. 21 mm w Omega deployant.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Sloopjohnb said:


> have to resurrect this from page 3, ever since I have it on the Nato I don't feel this watch anymore. It is just there. Unbelievable how comfortable it wears.


+1 on the NATO .. I have currently gone a bit nato crazy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

Steppy said:


> Don't know how you guys do it, i hate the OEM nato, it wears far too high for me.
> 
> I just dislike 2 piece natos anyway, much prefer the 1 piece (or RAF style)


I cut off the second piece to make it a 1 piece. I was a little nervous to do it on the expensive Omega Nato's but after about five days I had to do it.


----------



## blokk

Perseus said:


> I cut off the second piece to make it a 1 piece. I was a little nervous to do it on the expensive Omega Nato's but after about five days I had to do it.


Does the watch slide too much without the second piece?


----------



## Perseus

blokk said:


> Does the watch slide too much without the second piece?


No it doesn't slide and pretty quickly makes a bit of an indent in the strap helping it stay in the same place.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

You can also try the alternate way of wearing the NATO . Check out the link by Sloopjohnb. I also cut my omega nato. Much better this way. However I have left most of my crown and buckle natos intact. They are a fair bit thinner than the omega nato so it's not too much of an issue.










This is the only C&B nato which I cut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfoosh

Hello everyone. I am a first time poster but long time lurker. I got the okay from the better half to get the watch, but will have to wait till the weekend before I try it on. I'm looking at straps for it and was thinking of the Hirsch James. What do you guys think would be the best colour? Black, brown or gold brown? I want something that is versatile and can be worn with everything.


----------



## AK CH

Perseus said:


> I cut off the second piece to make it a 1 piece. I was a little nervous to do it on the expensive Omega Nato's but after about five days I had to do it.


I don't understand what you mean. Can you share a pic to illustrate?


----------



## entrynmbrv

Memorial Day by the fire pit with a bond NATO from PhenomeNato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nice strap, where did you get it from and is it 21mm or you cut it to fit?


Horoticus said:


> View attachment 11971570


----------



## Horoticus

DutchMongolian said:


> Nice strap, where did you get it from and is it 21mm or you cut it to fit?


Thank you! It's a 22mm curved vintage tropic that fits perfectly - no trimming necessary. Got it from the 'bay.


----------



## franco60

This is the most accurate watch I've owned, including Rolex. .6 sec average after 12 days. Unreal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

AK CH said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Can you share a pic to illustrate?


----------



## AK CH

Perseus said:


> AK CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean. Can you share a pic to illustrate?
Click to expand...

That's a pretty simple and brilliant idea! Looks great!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Perseus said:


>


Does it feel less stable or wiggle more? Took me a few days to get adjusted to the NATO

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

AK CH said:


> That's a pretty simple and brilliant idea! Looks great!





DutchMongolian said:


> Does it feel less stable or wiggle more? Took me a few days to get adjusted to the NATO


No it doesn't wiggle. You can hold it by the buckle and the watch won't fall off. What really motivated me to do it was being able to get the buckle in the middle of my wrist rather than off to one side. Plus, the first Omega strap I cut was the thicker coated nylon strap and the second piece made the strap really thick.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Question for the community:
Do you get a lot of scratches/micro-scratches on the inner ring?


Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Morrisdog

om3ga seamaster said:


> Question for the community:
> Do you get a lot of scratches/micro-scratches on the inner ring?
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Yes.. but I call these micro scratches 'patina'.. they make you 'own' your watch .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Yep, I caved as well!


----------



## AK CH

RTK27 said:


> Yep, I caved as well!


Great purchase! Congrats!


----------



## bay

om3ga seamaster said:


> Question for the community:
> Do you get a lot of scratches/micro-scratches on the inner ring?
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


I've only gotten one. This watch handles scratches really well -- I really don't notice it. I have the titanium version and am not sure if it makes a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfoosh

I dropped my watch today!! Feeling so disappointed with myself. It fell from a height of 1 metre and dented the bezel. It's really annoying me right now. I hope the movement is alright.


----------



## RTK27

So good!


----------



## AK CH

pfoosh said:


> I dropped my watch today!! Feeling so disappointed with myself. It fell from a height of 1 metre and dented the bezel. It's really annoying me right now. I hope the movement is alright.


Ughh, painful! That hurts me to see. It's not forever though, Omega will replace the bezel for you on the first service anyway.


----------



## solesman

Very nice sir! is this instead of the Railmaster?



RTK27 said:


> So good!


----------



## Zinzan

pfoosh said:


> I dropped my watch today!! Feeling so disappointed with myself. It fell from a height of 1 metre and dented the bezel. It's really annoying me right now. I hope the movement is alright.


Ouch! How did that happen?

I don't take my watch off or put it on unless I have my wrist over a bed or sofa, or over a dresser or something.


----------



## AK CH

RTK27 said:


> So good!


Gorgeous pic of a gorgeous watch!! Wow!


----------



## pfoosh

Zinzan said:


> pfoosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped my watch today!! Feeling so disappointed with myself. It fell from a height of 1 metre and dented the bezel. It's really annoying me right now. I hope the movement is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! How did that happen?
> 
> I don't take my watch off or put it on unless I have my wrist over a bed or sofa, or over a dresser or something.
Click to expand...

I had the watch in between some clothing whilst having a shower.. don't know why! But when I went to grab my shirt, the watch went flying.

Is the watch supposed to be serviced every 10 years? I remember reading the ceramic bezel is expensive to change


----------



## Omega4Ever

Great photos


----------



## thelegend

Excited to share that I'll be posting in this thread again with pics very soon!

Purchased a very lightly used Seamaster 300 Master and an Omega NATO (black/gray 5 stripe) for $3700. Thought the price was fair and it is still under Omega warranty for another 3 years. 

Probably not the BEST deal I could have gotten, but certainly not the worst. I've been eyeing it up for the last 3-4 months and finally decided to pull the trigger. 

Hoping to share some of my pics by the end of the week! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

thelegend said:


> Excited to share that I'll be posting in this thread again with pics very soon!
> 
> Purchased a very lightly used Seamaster 300 Master and an Omega NATO (black/gray 5 stripe) for $3700. Thought the price was fair and it is still under Omega warranty for another 3 years.
> 
> Probably not the BEST deal I could have gotten, but certainly not the worst. I've been eyeing it up for the last 3-4 months and finally decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> Hoping to share some of my pics by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I paid way more for less.


----------



## bradfordcharles

It is pretty much always on the NATO... every once in a while I switch it over to the OEM strap from the DSOTM Vintage Black.


----------



## Perseus

om3ga seamaster said:


> Question for the community:
> Do you get a lot of scratches/micro-scratches on the inner ring?


I have a fair amount.


----------



## Perseus

pfoosh said:


> I dropped my watch today!! Feeling so disappointed with myself. It fell from a height of 1 metre and dented the bezel. It's really annoying me right now. I hope the movement is alright.


My son was about four and a half and dropped my Speedmaster at least three feet onto a tile floor. I had a small dent in the bezel but the hands flopped around as you rotated the watch. My watchmaker gave it once over, re-attached the hands, and it's been fine ever since. Thankfully the ceramic bezel didn't break!


----------



## RTK27

solesman said:


> Very nice sir! is this instead of the Railmaster?


Yeah Dan! Couldn't be happier, the Railmaster LE Just didn't feel right and this did


----------



## solesman

I think you've made a great choice. The more I look at these trilogy pieces the more I feel unsure about them. Seriously too shiny and thats coming from a guy with a PO LM LE lol.



RTK27 said:


> Yeah Dan! Couldn't be happier, the Railmaster LE Just didn't feel right and this did


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> I think you've made a great choice. The more I look at these trilogy pieces the more I feel unsure about them. Seriously too shiny and thats coming from a guy with a PO LM LE lol.


Keep that PO. To me that's the best LE piece omega has made to date. The LE SM 300 looks nice but something about it being a more or less exact replica of the original does not sit right with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> Keep that PO. To me that's the best LE piece omega has made to date. The LE SM 300 looks nice but something about it being a more or less exact replica of the original does not sit right with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mean I was selling my PO haha. What I meant was the RM LE is too shiny even for me who has a shiny PO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> I didn't mean I was selling my PO haha. What I meant was the RM LE is too shiny even for me who has a shiny PO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got what you were saying.. lol..just complimenting you on the PO LE. !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Putting it on leather and thanks to Titan II for explaining to me how to remove the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Got some new leather nato straps today. De griff straps had made from Belgium by a nice bloke called Jan. I have never had leather natos before and I must say I am pretty impressed by the comfort factor. These are a single pass through design so there is only one layer between the watch and the wrist so the watch does not sit as high.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfoosh

I rang the Omega boutique in Melbourne, Australia and they quoted me over 800 AUD to change the bezel! I think I need to find a way to get over this dent..


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nice straps man! That's where I got mine from, but it was meant for 20mm. Looking good!



Morrisdog said:


> Got some new leather nato straps today. De griff straps had made from Belgium by a nice bloke called Jan. I have never had leather natos before and I must say I am pretty impressed by the comfort factor. These are a single pass through design so there is only one layer between the watch and the wrist so the watch does not sit as high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Seeing your pic makes me miss my Spectre, but it wore that bit too large for me. Especially on the NATO. Enjoy in great health sir 



bradfordcharles said:


> View attachment 12044394
> 
> 
> It is pretty much always on the NATO... every once in a while I switch it over to the OEM strap from the DSOTM Vintage Black.


----------



## Zinzan

pfoosh said:


> I rang the Omega boutique in Melbourne, Australia and they quoted me over 800 AUD to change the bezel! I think I need to find a way to get over this dent..


That "dent" adds character. ;-) As long as the damage isn't rough or sharp, maybe it's not too bad to live with it. Can we see a photo facing the top of the bezel insert?


----------



## solesman

Thats a really nice look with that blue dial and bezel 



DutchMongolian said:


> Nice straps man! That's where I got mine from, but it was meant for 20mm. Looking good!


----------



## AK CH

pfoosh said:


> I rang the Omega boutique in Melbourne, Australia and they quoted me over 800 AUD to change the bezel! I think I need to find a way to get over this dent..


OUCH! That's prohibitively expensive. I wonder if they will change it during a service?


----------



## solesman

Only if you don't mind paying the 800 AUD.



AK CH said:


> OUCH! That's prohibitively expensive. I wonder if they will change it during a service?


----------



## AK CH

Anybody buy one of these beauties on the Barenia leather that has some pics they want to share?


----------



## solesman

AK CH said:


> Anybody buy one of these beauties on the Barenia leather that has some pics they want to share?


Loads of pics of that set up if you scroll back through this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfoosh

Here's a picture of the watch face on. You can see the dent at the 40-45 min mark. Not as obvious but still irritating. Omega won't change the bezel at the service. It will cost the extra 800+ on top of the service fee. Does anyone know if the bezel is cheaper in the US or know where to source the bezel cheaper?


----------



## imranbecks

^^^ If I were you, I wouldn't lose sleep over it or think of spending on getting the bezel replaced. Just think of it as a personal mark, plus it adds character to the watch. You will forget its even there after a while. It isn't that bad. I take it the movement is still ok right? Check the timing accuracy etc... If all is good, wear it, enjoy it and admire the watch.


----------



## Zinzan

@pfoosh, overall, your watch looks great! If your watch is still keeping great time, and the damaged area isn't sharp or "snaggy", just enjoy it.


----------



## AK CH

solesman said:


> AK CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody buy one of these beauties on the Barenia leather that has some pics they want to share?
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of pics of that set up if you scroll back through this thread.
Click to expand...

That's a bit like saying there is already enough pics of food on the internet. Yeah, food.


----------



## Morrisdog

pfoosh said:


> Here's a picture of the watch face on. You can see the dent at the 40-45 min mark. Not as obvious but still irritating. Omega won't change the bezel at the service. It will cost the extra 800+ on top of the service fee. Does anyone know if the bezel is cheaper in the US or know where to source the bezel cheaper?


I don't think you are going to find it all that much cheaper overseas. The ceramic bezel is expensive. Like others have said , try not to worry about it. It's not noticeable with that face view ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

New straps came the other day

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caymadian

pfoosh said:


> I rang the Omega boutique in Melbourne, Australia and they quoted me over 800 AUD to change the bezel! I think I need to find a way to get over this dent..


Just think of it as being a limited edition of one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Wearing on WUS NATO for a while.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

my three-watch rotation lately


----------



## Super Fuzz

Guys which size NATO from Omega fits the 300 MC? 20mm? There is no 21mm NATO from Omega is there?


----------



## solesman

Get the 22mm with curved spring bars and you'll be fine. Only the NATO that comes with the 300 Spectre is 21mm.



Super Fuzz said:


> Guys which size NATO from Omega fits the 300 MC? 20mm? There is no 21mm NATO from Omega is there?


----------



## TSC

pfoosh said:


> Here's a picture of the watch face on. You can see the dent at the 40-45 min mark. Not as obvious but still irritating. Omega won't change the bezel at the service. It will cost the extra 800+ on top of the service fee. Does anyone know if the bezel is cheaper in the US or know where to source the bezel cheaper?


Don't bother with the so called recommended Forum AD, Topper, I've emailed them 3 times over the last month, and they've ignored every one, when I was trying to find out the same thing, if a part was cheaper from the US. But appears they just ignore you if you're not US based. Great service


----------



## ADifferentPhilosophy

Hi All,

Soon to be owner here (or I hope). Looking at an AD stamped brand new SM 300 MC right now, been contemplating it for months. Really dig the retro styling and sets itself apart from all the look alike dive watches I encounter on a daily basis. Also appreciate the engineering as an engineer myself. ~4000 USD. Was seeking opinions on three things-

1) fair price? 
2) build quality of the watch [I've read of issues with manufacturing concerning the liquid metal] 
3) suitability as a daily driver in terms of tendency to scratch, quality of the bezel hardness, etc. My beater is a Tissot prs 516 from a few years back, and my other two primary pieces are a Zenith chronomaster (otherwise I'd get an omega speed master) and a subdued gold Breitling. Those two latter pieces simply don't lend themselves to daily wear either due to look (Zenith is too ornate) or tendency to scratch (Breitling is a high polish finish everywhere).

Thanks all and hope to post pictures of a successful purchase shortly, predicated on feedback here.

Kevin


----------



## Copple

Received my 300 last night. In typical fashion the watch was delivered at 10:30 in the morning and my 'early day' at work became a late one...just wanted to get home to unbox the new watch! Anyways, after months of looking and going back and forth I'm glad I settled on this one. I have a smaller wrist at 6.5"ish and it fits perfectly. Once I figured out how to remove the screws and pins on the band it was relitively simple to size, and the micro adjustment is awesome! Anyways, here's the obligatory unboxing pic (my son was just as excited as me until he found the bubble wrap). Please excuse the messy countertop, couldn't waste any more time!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Very nice!

A couple of years ago, I wanted to purchase one of these. 

I ended up purchasing a Rolex Submariner mainly due to the size. I have a small wrist and the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial wears a little thick for my liking. 

Today, while purchasing a Speedmaster Professional Hesalite Moonwatch, I had another look at one, and tried it on. Beautiful Watch and perhaps I should just have purchased one anyway. The Submariner in the photo is mine.


----------



## windupp

ADifferentPhilosophy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Soon to be owner here (or I hope). Looking at an AD stamped brand new SM 300 MC right now, been contemplating it for months. Really dig the retro styling and sets itself apart from all the look alike dive watches I encounter on a daily basis. Also appreciate the engineering as an engineer myself. ~4000 USD. Was seeking opinions on three things-
> 
> 1) fair price?
> 2) build quality of the watch [I've read of issues with manufacturing concerning the liquid metal]
> 3) suitability as a daily driver in terms of tendency to scratch, quality of the bezel hardness, etc. My beater is a Tissot prs 516 from a few years back, and my other two primary pieces are a Zenith chronomaster (otherwise I'd get an omega speed master) and a subdued gold Breitling. Those two latter pieces simply don't lend themselves to daily wear either due to look (Zenith is too ornate) or tendency to scratch (Breitling is a high polish finish everywhere).
> 
> Thanks all and hope to post pictures of a successful purchase shortly, predicated on feedback here.
> 
> Kevin


I got mine for around $3,800 barely used, AD bought from a very trusted seller -- so your price seems to be in the right range. I've had this watch for some months now and it gets better with age. It's a great daily driver since its beauty is subtle. Things like the texture of the dial and the ways light interacts with the watch will appeal to you more and more. Yet, they don't scream at the world, so the watch can play casual or business-casual with ease. You'll never feel like a show-off. So far so good with quality. The only thing I'd change (and haven't yet) are the polished center link pieces. Too blingy for an otherwise subtle watch and too easy to scratch.


----------



## Travelller

dantan said:


> ...I ended up purchasing a Rolex Submariner mainly due to the size ... Today ... I had another look at one, and tried it on. Beautiful Watch and perhaps I should just have purchased one anyway...


It doesn't have to be tomorrow but someday you may finally give in... ;-)










Congrats on your Speedmaster - a true icon b-)


----------



## Copple

For some reason I don't really notice the polished center links on the bracelet. From reading everything I could for a few months leading up to my watch I thought it would be a bigger deal in person. For now I'm going to leave them as-is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNGold

bay said:


> I've only gotten one. This watch handles scratches really well -- I really don't notice it. I have the titanium version and am not sure if it makes a difference.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bay, my apologies to interrupt here. I'm trying to PM you, but alas your box is full. Thanks! --Scott


----------



## ndrewh

Nice choice on the SUB. i find the newer Omegas much too chunky. I personally went from a 2254.50 and other seamaster models (prior to co-axial).. the newer models all seem Chunky. 
Ive yet to try it on but definitely am considering the 300 now after seeing your comparison picture



dantan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> A couple of years ago, I wanted to purchase one of these.
> 
> I ended up purchasing a Rolex Submariner mainly due to the size. I have a small wrist and the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial wears a little thick for my liking.
> 
> Today, while purchasing a Speedmaster Professional Hesalite Moonwatch, I had another look at one, and tried it on. Beautiful Watch and perhaps I should just have purchased one anyway. The Submariner in the photo is mine.


----------



## dantan

Thanks!

My wrist is small and thin, and even then, for some reason, trying it on this particular time, it did not seem that large.

From a technical viewpoint, the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial is great - 15,000 gauss anti-magnetic, 60-hour power reserve, co-axial movement.

Its RRP is very reasonable, compared to the Submariner, too.



ndrewh said:


> Nice choice on the SUB. i find the newer Omegas much too chunky. I personally went from a 2254.50 and other seamaster models (prior to co-axial).. the newer models all seem Chunky.
> Ive yet to try it on but definitely am considering the 300 now after seeing your comparison picture


----------



## Morrisdog

ADifferentPhilosophy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Soon to be owner here (or I hope). Looking at an AD stamped brand new SM 300 MC right now, been contemplating it for months. Really dig the retro styling and sets itself apart from all the look alike dive watches I encounter on a daily basis. Also appreciate the engineering as an engineer myself. ~4000 USD. Was seeking opinions on three things-
> 
> 1) fair price?
> 2) build quality of the watch [I've read of issues with manufacturing concerning the liquid metal]
> 3) suitability as a daily driver in terms of tendency to scratch, quality of the bezel hardness, etc. My beater is a Tissot prs 516 from a few years back, and my other two primary pieces are a Zenith chronomaster (otherwise I'd get an omega speed master) and a subdued gold Breitling. Those two latter pieces simply don't lend themselves to daily wear either due to look (Zenith is too ornate) or tendency to scratch (Breitling is a high polish finish everywhere).
> 
> Thanks all and hope to post pictures of a successful purchase shortly, predicated on feedback here.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin .. I've had mine for 2.5 years. It's certainly fine for daily wear. The polished bits on the bracelet will get fine scratches which are not distracting. The clasp has been scratch magnet for me but I have not babied mine. The build quality of the watch head is very good. I would say it's on par with a Rolex . The bracelet is also great but not to the same standard as a modern Rolex bracelet . Well these are my observations based on my collection. 
To be honest I am not too sure what a fair price is for these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimaris

I made the big step and bought my second Omega, a Seamaster 300 MC!
Went to the boutique and tried a Speedy, a 300 MC SS & the Titanium version!
I never held a titanium watch before, it felt really light, as much as i love the blue dial / bezel, and the speedmaster, I couldn't say no to the 300 MC, black dial.

I also own a Seamaster 8500 45.5, in terms of weight and size the MC 41mm fits so much better, not sure I can go back to such big watches 
I've requested a new model (didn't want the display one), so I will receive mine in a week or so, YAY!

To be clear, I tried the watches at the Omega Boutique, but ended up buying from Banks Lyon in Lancaster (UK), great experience overall! I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Copple

Went to my local AD a week ago to order the Specter NATO. As they were double checking the reference numbers I noticed this black and orange model...so I did what any good WIS would do and ordered both. Perfect for a long weekend at the beach!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Napa today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel

I might just take this one out of the safe to wear it for a while. Been awhile since I wore my 300mc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

LeatherNGold said:


> Bay, my apologies to interrupt here. I'm trying to PM you, but alas your box is full. Thanks! --Scott


Sorry friend! I have cleared some room now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Forestmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Hi guys, had a question about the time. Have you guys noticed if the co-axial movement on your SM300 SPEEDS UP as it starts to unwind? I've been noticing that it'll gain a five to ten seconds over 24 hours as I leave it flat in the watch box to it wind down. Otherwise it runs 3-7 fast on the wrist and left on the nightstand overnight. Just curious if you notice it speeds up as it winds down 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Yes mine seems to speed up when it's about to unwind. I use this to my advantage as it otherwise runs 1-2 seconds slow when worn during the day and rested at night. But mine only runs a couple of seconds fast and I need to leave it for at least 48 hours before it does this. This at least allows me to wear my other watches! A couple of days per week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Morrisdog said:


> Yes mine seems to speed up when it's about to unwind. I use this to my advantage as it otherwise runs 1-2 seconds slow when worn during the day and rested at night. But mine only runs a couple of seconds fast and I need to leave it for at least 48 hours before it does this. This at least allows me to wear my other watches! A couple of days per week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK glad it's not just mine! In a way, it's kind of cool, like it's sprinting for the finish line instead of dragging its butt on the final stretch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Mine runs about 7 seconds fast all the time. I wasn't blessed with the hyper accuracy that others have gotten. One of these days I'll take it in and see if they'll take a look under warranty since it's more than 6 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterbob

I really like the Seamaster 300 MC, love the pictures I see and love it when I saw it in the metal...but when I tried it on my wrist at the OB, I find (I think) it's a too thick for me. 
Still considering it though, the 300MC or a Rolex Explorer :think:


----------



## Apollo83

bay said:


> Mine runs about 7 seconds fast all the time. I wasn't blessed with the hyper accuracy that others have gotten. One of these days I'll take it in and see if they'll take a look under warranty since it's more than 6 seconds


Mine was running +6.5 per day on wrist really consistently. Eventually I took it in to my AD on warranty and 19 days later after a quick trip to Biel it came back and is now +0.5 per day still with really low variance. The main takeaway for me was a great service experience from Omega. The main takeaway for my wife was that her husband has OCD.


----------



## AK CH

For me the thickness argument made about this watch has been a bit overblown. It is thicker that the 2254 I was wearing before which took me a minute to get used to. However, I don't think anyone besides an owner would really consider it thick in everyday wear. I think it sits great on the wrist. I don't find it out of place at all.


----------



## Super Fuzz

Can someone confirm for me the part number for the bracelet on the SM300MC? Is it *020STZ000768*I THINK it's this, but the pic looks off:

 020STZ000768 | Omega Seamaster 21mm Bracelet


----------



## run23

AK CH said:


> For me the thickness argument made about this watch has been a bit overblown. It is thicker that the 2254 I was wearing before which took me a minute to get used to. However, I don't think anyone besides an owner would really consider it thick in everyday wear. I think it sits great on the wrist. I don't find it out of place at all.


Yeah-- it's not that thick-- but the reason I eventually sold mine is that overall is was just a little too chunky for my wrist. I always knew I had it on. It really is a fantastic watch though. One of my favorite things about it was how much the look changed with different straps and looked great on any strap I threw at it.


----------



## AK CH

Super Fuzz said:


> Can someone confirm for me the part number for the bracelet on the SM300MC? Is it *020STZ000768*I THINK it's this, but the pic looks off:
> 
> 020STZ000768 | Omega Seamaster 21mm Bracelet


Mine has written:

STZ001145


----------



## munichblue

This thread needs more pictures...


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

You know when you're bored on a long flight and taking pictures of clouds using negative effect on your phone... That my friends is how you design the new sm300mc white limited edition


----------



## AK CH

I'm just in love with this thing so here is a photo bump for this awesome thread about an awesome watch! Anyone notice how much darker the lume is on the Trilogy Seamaster 300 LE is than on the Seamaster 300 MC? I want an LE too, but I think this is the superior timepiece.


----------



## frankie

Love them, I have a WTB up on TZ-UK for one of these in the UK  hint hint


----------



## 6R15

AK CH said:


> but I think this is the superior timepiece.


It is... LiquidMetal, quickset jump hour hand, double mainspring barrels...


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Speedsterbob

6R15 said:


> It is... LiquidMetal, quickset jump hour hand, double mainspring barrels...


The seamaster 300 LE doesn't have those?


----------



## solesman

It doesn't have the liquidmetal bezel as the insert is too narrow for ceramic and it kept breaking during development so they went with a aluminium bezel instead.

The new movement doesn't have the double mainspring barrels, Omega doesn't list on their site whether the LE has quickset jump hour hand but the movement is tested to higher accuracy tolerances than the 8400 found in the liquidmetal version.

Both beautiful watches in their own right.

Here is a few photos I took last week with both models. I had the Spectre LE but flipped it as it wore too wide and thick for me when on the NATO. The LE is a better fit for me, especially on the bracelet as the end link assembly curves earlier on the LE.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


>


That side-by-side has given me pause for thought - I still have a (vague) plan to get a Ti 300MC at some (distant) point in the future, but I must say, the new one looks really nice there...

You're right, though - they're both really special watches.


----------



## Travelller

solesman said:


> It doesn't have the liquidmetal bezel as the insert is too narrow for ceramic and it kept breaking during development so they went with a aluminium bezel instead.
> The new movement doesn't have the double mainspring barrels, Omega doesn't list on their site whether the LE has quickset jump hour hand but the movement is tested to higher accuracy tolerances than the 8400 found in the liquidmetal version...


T4S! Both the 8400 & 8806 are "MCs" and approved by METAS but I am unsure about the actual tolerances. When I did my own writeup I came up with 0/+5 for the 8400... .

Omega's official website doesn't go into that level of detail... :think:

*Calibre: Omega 8806
*Self-winding movement with a Co-Axial escapement. Certified Master Chronometer, approved by METAS, resistant to magnetic fields reaching 15,000 gauss. Free sprung-balance with silicon balance spring, automatic winding in both directions. Special luxury finish with rhodium-plated rotor and bridges with Geneva waves in arabesque.
Power reserve: 55 hours

*Calibre: Omega 8400*Self-winding movement with Co-Axial escapement. Resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss. Free sprung-balance with silicon balance spring, two barrels mounted in series, automatic winding in both directions. Bridges and the oscillating weight are decorated with exclusive Geneva waves in arabesque.Power reserve: 60 hours
​


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> That side-by-side has given me pause for thought - I still have a (vague) plan to get a Ti 300MC at some (distant) point in the future, but I must say, the new one looks really nice there...
> 
> You're right, though - they're both really special watches.


Maybe the LE would be a better choice due to already owning the blue Ti PO? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Maybe the LE would be a better choice due to already owning the blue Ti PO?


I was thinking they'd actually make a good matching pair! 

Being realistic, though, the SM300*LE* isn't going to happen - I very much doubt they'll still be available a year or so from now for the kind of money I'm willing to pay. I could've gone for one this summer, but plumped for the RMLE instead. No regrets at all - I'm just being greedy!


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> I was thinking they'd actually make a good matching pair!
> 
> Being realistic, though, the SM300*LE* isn't going to happen - I very much doubt they'll still be available a year or so from now for the kind of money I'm willing to pay. I could've gone for one this summer, but plumped for the RMLE instead. No regrets at all - I'm just being greedy!


They would for sure 

The RM is a beauty but I need a straight lug diver under 40mm and the 300 ticks the box. Just need to flip my Sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> The RM is a beauty but I need a straight lug diver under 40mm


Ha! It's amazing how often we use the word "need" in this hobby!  I think we're all guilty...


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> Ha! It's amazing how often we use the word "need" in this hobby!  I think we're all guilty...


As charged!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Fuzz

solesman said:


> They would for sure
> 
> The RM is a beauty but I need a straight lug diver under 40mm and the 300 ticks the box. Just need to flip my Sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Sub are you flipping? I have the regular 300MC as my one and only and one day if I can bear the price would like a Sub as my second watch. Hopefully by then they'll have reversed course on the lug explosion and ugly box shape they have going.

Incidentally, would be nice to see Rolex go back to a nice vintage looking lug and case shape like back in the 60s as Omega did for this watch. Can get enough of looking at mine from all sorts of angles!


----------



## tuckerhazel

For all you owners out there, I'm hoping to join your ranks soon. That being said I have one final question holding me back. Does the hour hand "drift" during the time zone change operation? 

Ex. Not that I ever would do this but to for the sake of the argument, say I were to change the time zone at the top of the hour. Something happens and I set it down, only to come back to it a half hour later. Will the hour hand still be resting at the hour marker or will it have drifted halfway between as normal?

My concern is that if it disconnects and won't move with the minute hand, eventually it could be off (resting before or after the marker at the top of the hour when it should be right on). Obviously it would take some time, as the hour hand only moves .0083 deg/sec and it takes all of a couple seconds to change time zone (especially without a date to be concerned about which half of the day the watch is on). 

Just some OCD here that would bug me.


----------



## tuckerhazel

tuckerhazel said:


> For all you owners out there, I'm hoping to join your ranks soon. That being said I have one final question holding me back. Does the hour hand "drift" during the time zone change operation?
> 
> Ex. Not that I ever would do this but to for the sake of the argument, say I were to change the time zone at the top of the hour. Something happens and I set it down, only to come back to it a half hour later. Will the hour hand still be resting at the hour marker or will it have drifted halfway between as normal?
> 
> My concern is that if it disconnects and won't move with the minute hand, eventually it could be off (resting before or after the marker at the top of the hour when it should be right on). Obviously it would take some time, as the hour hand only moves .0083 deg/sec and it takes all of a couple seconds to change time zone (especially without a date to be concerned about which half of the day the watch is on).
> 
> Just some OCD here that would bug me.


Replying to my own question because I called an omega boutique and found the answer. The hour hand does float with the movement. You could keep the crown in the "time zone change" position and the hour hand will rotate at normal speed with the rest of the watch.


----------



## Apollo83

That's nice to know. What I have noticed is that when making the hour timezone change there is some play around the hour hand. You turn the crown and it flicks to the next hour but if you slightly move the crown back and fore the hour moves back and fore around its new position. However when you push the crown back in the hour centres on its correct position presumably as it reengages with the main train which has been running as normal while disengaged...


----------



## DilliTime

Hi all, new to the forum so thought I'd begin things in here 

Here's my 300 out in the first drops of a monsoon shower here in Delhi.









The bracelet is a 22mm Geckota shark mesh. Actually bought it for a Seiko Padi turtle but decided to try it on the 300 for fun and loved it. I've simply pinched the top links as well as those just below to minimise scratching of the lug ends. Yup, I said minimise - I really don't care if they get scratched that much, it's technically tool watch after all.


----------



## Radharc

tuckerhazel said:


> Ex. Not that I ever would do this but to for the sake of the argument, say I were to change the time zone at the top of the hour. Something happens and I set it down, only to come back to it a half hour later. Will the hour hand still be resting at the hour marker or will it have drifted halfway between as normal?
> 
> My concern is that if it disconnects and won't move with the minute hand, eventually it could be off (resting before or after the marker at the top of the hour when it should be right on). Obviously it would take some time, as the hour hand only moves .0083 deg/sec and it takes all of a couple seconds to change time zone (especially without a date to be concerned about which half of the day the watch is on).


FYI, I have owned an AT8500 (very similar movement to your watch, and it shares the independent hour hand) for 6+ years and have never had this problem.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Radharc said:


> FYI, I have owned an AT8500 (very similar movement to your watch, and it shares the independent hour hand) for 6+ years and have never had this problem.


I have both and yes, the hour hand only behaves like this with the MC300, not the AT8500. I actually only noticed it for the first time the other day when I dug out the MC300 again and set the time. I was a little perplexed but the hour hand is in the right position


----------



## Radharc

Sloopjohnb said:


> I have both and yes, the hour hand only behaves like this with the MC300, not the AT8500.


I am not following you. Both watches have an independent hour hand and I have not seen the "drift" that user tuckerhazel was concerned about. Are you saying that one of the watches does have this "drift" issue?


----------



## Sloopjohnb

yes exactly, my MC300 has this 'drift' as well


----------



## Cpb1975

Hi fellow members some sad news, I am after some help my Omega Seamaster Titanium was stollen on Monday in Leeds UNITED KINGDOM if anyone sees one for sale from that area it is probably stollen. I have been told by insurance I'm not covered despite having it separately listed the watch is superb condition and was bought in Italy Sept 2015 the serial number is 874477944 it has a slight scratch on clasp under the a picture below. Please if you can repost this on other forums etc let's hope I can get it back love the watch but can't afford another £6000 right now. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## blokk

Cpb1975 said:


> Hi fellow members some sad news, I am after some help my Omega Seamaster Titanium was stollen on Monday in Leeds UNITED KINGDOM if anyone sees one for sale from that area it is probably stollen. I have been told by insurance I'm not covered despite having it separately listed the watch is superb condition and was bought in Italy Sept 2015 the serial number is 874477944 it has a slight scratch on clasp under the a picture below. Please if you can repost this on other forums etc let's hope I can get it back love the watch but can't afford another £6000 right now. Any help greatly appreciated
> View attachment 12413517


Sorry to hear the loss of your watch. Mind divulging the details of the loss and the issue with the insurers?


----------



## mazman01

That really sucks. Hope you get it back.


----------



## Zinzan

So, was just looking at pictures of the 60th Anniversary LE. Cool watch, but I personally prefer my Seamaster 300 MC. Mine is the Spectre LE, but my preferences apply to the standard version as well. 

A few things I prefer on my SM300:
* the depth of the dial, with the laser cut "sandwich" effect
* the thinner silver ring on the inside of the bezel insert
* the sapphire display caseback

Things I like on the 60th Anniversary LE:
* the old style logo and text

Things I'd like to check out in person:
* How does the smaller size compare?
* How different is the dial color? The lume color?
* How does bracelet compare to the PCL bracelet on the standard SM300 and the brushed bracelet on the Spectre?

Some don't like the thickness of the current SM300, and the smaller size may just work better for some. Personally, I'm okay with the thickness, and I think Omega designed the case pretty well to hide that thickness.


----------



## DocJekl

Cpb1975 said:


> Hi fellow members some sad news, I am after some help my Omega Seamaster Titanium was stollen on Monday in Leeds UNITED KINGDOM if anyone sees one for sale from that area it is probably stollen. I have been told by insurance I'm not covered despite having it separately listed the watch is superb condition and was bought in Italy Sept 2015 the serial number is 874477944 it has a slight scratch on clasp under the a picture below. Please if you can repost this on other forums etc let's hope I can get it back love the watch but can't afford another £6000 right now. Any help greatly appreciated
> View attachment 12413517


Sorry for your loss. I think that you have an extra digit posted in the serial number.

Also, why won't your insurance cover the loss? I have all my watches over $1500 listed separately for my insurance, and pay an extra $400/yr to specifically cover them. The ones not listed, up to $25,000, are covered under the jewelry portion of our homeowners insurance policy.

Also, any marks that are that faint can be easily brushed or polished out, while the deep marks can be used to identify the watch.


----------



## Kj23k

Just joined the club!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Loving mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

My new every day titanium couple. 
Regards --------


----------



## 007_Omega

DutchMongolian said:


> Loving mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you trying to show us your awesome watch or the fact that you are damn well dressed?

 Great combo!


----------



## OrolgioPete

Great thread!


----------



## solesman

TheLevelOne said:


> My new every day titanium couple.
> Regards --------


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

solesman said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have been waiting too long to purchase such a fine instrument. When my Dad passed over four years ago he left me his gold on stainless Constellation. I wore it non-stop since and scuffed it up some I'm afraid. When I was going to drop it for some overdue sevice, I met the 300 ti at the NY OB. Reminded me of when met my wife. I was sold.

Wound up walking out of an AD in my old Queens neighborhood a week ago and could not be happier. I imagine my father is too.

Thanks to all the contributors of this thread, you all do yourselves proud.

Regards to all---------


----------



## solesman

TheLevelOne said:


> Thanks. I have been waiting too long to purchase such a fine instrument. When my Dad passed over four years ago he left me his gold on stainless Constellation. I wore it non-stop since and scuffed it up some I'm afraid. When I was going to drop it for some overdue sevice, I met the 300 ti at the NY OB. Reminded me of when met my wife. I was sold.
> 
> Wound up walking out of an AD in my old Queens neighborhood a week ago and could not be happier. I imagine my father is too.
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors of this thread, you all do yourselves proud.
> 
> Regards to all---------


That's a lovely story and every time you strap it on you will smile. Love to see some more photos if you wish to share them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Today's pick :-!


----------



## TheLevelOne

solesman said:


> That's a lovely story and every time you strap it on you will smile. Love to see some more photos if you wish to share them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh smile I do! Took a trip with me yesterday to drop off a pint (usually I've been known to receive a proper one in a glass). This year I became a member of the 10 gallon donor club AND the 300 Seamaster MC club.
Regards -----


----------



## solesman

TheLevelOne said:


> Oh smile I do! Took a trip with me yesterday to drop off a pint (usually I've been known to receive a proper one in a glass). This year I became a member of the 10 gallon donor club AND the 300 Seamaster MC club.
> Regards -----


That's such a generous and thoughtful thing to do. You certainly deserve a pint for that effort.

That blue looks amazing!! Keep on posting those photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

solesman said:


> That's such a generous and thoughtful thing to do. You certainly deserve a pint for that effort.
> 
> That blue looks amazing!! Keep on posting those photos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks solesman. Have been giving since '77. It is a small gesture with big rewards.

Here I'm waiting on my morning train.

Regards ---------


----------



## georgegervin44

Read the first 10 pages and the last 2...just a beautiful watch, all.

I thought my next watch would be IWC LPP blue, but now this one has caught my eye. So...

Do you feel it sits too high to slip under a shirtsleeve? I have a 2254.50 that I recently bought because I thought it was a great deal (and I might gift it), but am surprisingly infatuated with it possibly due to the size (she's my thinnest watch) .

Other watches I currently own: Speedy Pro, Speedy Moonphase, Pelagos LHD...

Dilemmas!


----------



## TheLevelOne

georgegervin44 said:


> Read the first 10 pages and the last 2...just a beautiful watch, all.
> 
> I thought my next watch would be IWC LPP blue, but now this one has caught my eye. So...
> 
> Do you feel it sits too high to slip under a shirtsleeve? I have a 2254.50 that I recently bought because I thought it was a great deal (and I might gift it), but am surprisingly infatuated with it possibly due to the size (she's my thinnest watch) .
> 
> Other watches I currently own: Speedy Pro, Speedy Moonphase, Pelagos LHD...
> 
> Dilemmas!


This is my "tallest" watch. Only wear long sleeves at weddings and funerals these days so I put one on to take some pics for you. Looks/feels very acceptable to me. Try a 300 MC on and I bet you want to take it off!

Regards --------


----------



## Morrisdog

Almost three years old now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

I had an hour with all 3 of the 1957 Trilogy pieces including the Seamaster 300 and since it?s so similar to the 300MC I wanted to share. I went in money in hand, ready to buy but I just didn?t like it. It didn?t make much sense why as I absolutely love the Seamaster 300MC and love the original it was based on but not the limited edition. I was a bit shocked. The LE 300 just was too much for me. The grey dial looked out of place and fakey, and the VERY aged lume, too. Both features are much more subtle on the Seamaster 300MC. I also didn?t click with the way the bracelet and bands don?t taper. It is an odd design choice that didn?t work for me. I was disappointed as I had been anxiously waiting since March. The one thing I really liked on the LE was the profile of the case and how domed the crystal is. Very nice. There was no comparison in the end though. These Seamaster 300MC pieces are just far superior look and technology wise. Kind of a shame the Trilogy wasn?t better executed. Saved me a boatload of change though.


----------



## Perseus

georgegervin44 said:


> Read the first 10 pages and the last 2...just a beautiful watch, all.
> 
> I thought my next watch would be IWC LPP blue, but now this one has caught my eye. So...
> 
> Do you feel it sits too high to slip under a shirtsleeve? I have a 2254.50 that I recently bought because I thought it was a great deal (and I might gift it), but am surprisingly infatuated with it possibly due to the size (she's my thinnest watch) .
> 
> Other watches I currently own: Speedy Pro, Speedy Moonphase, Pelagos LHD...
> 
> Dilemmas!


I don't think it's much thicker than a Speedy Pro and if it's not thinner than a Pelagos it wears thinner because the case portion of the watch isn't as thick (I own both).


----------



## AK CH

Some evening sun.


----------



## electorn

I am collecting one this afternoon. My first expensive Swiss watch, I am excited to compare it to the SLA017 which I received a couple of days ago.


----------



## wsbarr

Congrats electorn! Let us know how you like it when you get your hands on it, and of course post some pictures!


----------



## electorn

wsbarr said:


> Congrats electorn! Let us know how you like it when you get your hands on it, and of course post some pictures!


I have the pics, Postimage is playing up though, can't upload at the moment.


----------



## sculldogg86

Hello folks.

Not a regular contributor here as you'll see from my post count, serial lurker I guess.

However, I have just purchased this watch as my first Omega.

I need some advice from those in the know. How well do 22mm luxury NATO straps fit on the 21mm lug width? I am talking BluShark Alphashark or Timefactors style that are 1.4mm thick or thereabouts.

I've tried my best to search the forum without a great deal of success so felt it would probably be quicker to ask here.

Any recommendations? I like the look of the Phenomenato Bond 22mm but I want to make sure these will fit the lug width without bunching. Also open to curved spring bars if necessary, just need a bit of advice from those who have tried different NATOs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steppy

Will be fine with a 22mm on 21mm lug width, go with time factors, much less hassle than buying from abroad


----------



## sculldogg86

Steppy said:


> Will be fine with a 22mm on 21mm lug width, go with time factors, much less hassle than buying from abroad


Yeah I've bought a couple of BluSharks before and you're talking £40 all in by the time you pay customs etc. Great straps but not sure quite that great lol. Do you have any pics with a 22mm NATO on? Also been looking into Strapcode mesh straps - I do like the look of a vintage diver on mesh.


----------



## Steppy

sculldogg86 said:


> Yeah I've bought a couple of BluSharks before and you're talking £40 all in by the time you pay customs etc. Great straps but not sure quite that great lol. Do you have any pics with a 22mm NATO on? Also been looking into Strapcode mesh straps - I do like the look of a vintage diver on mesh.


Its difficult as all strap manufacturers are different, some 22mm are exactly that, some aren't, its trial and error with different manufacturers !!


----------



## Perseus

sculldogg86 said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Not a regular contributor here as you'll see from my post count, serial lurker I guess.
> 
> However, I have just purchased this watch as my first Omega.
> 
> I need some advice from those in the know. How well do 22mm luxury NATO straps fit on the 21mm lug width? I am talking BluShark Alphashark or Timefactors style that are 1.4mm thick or thereabouts.
> 
> I've tried my best to search the forum without a great deal of success so felt it would probably be quicker to ask here.
> 
> Any recommendations? I like the look of the Phenomenato Bond 22mm but I want to make sure these will fit the lug width without bunching. Also open to curved spring bars if necessary, just need a bit of advice from those who have tried different NATOs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've used 22mm natos from many different manufacturers without issue. I've also used 22mm rubber, leather and canvas straps and so far they all fit.


----------



## sculldogg86

Steppy said:


> Its difficult as all strap manufacturers are different, some 22mm are exactly that, some aren't, its trial and error with different manufacturers !!


Yeah I think it will only be an issue with NATOs if it's a thick rigid material. I will probably go for a seatbelt style one that's not too thick.



Perseus said:


> I've used 22mm natos from many different manufacturers without issue. I've also used 22mm rubber, leather and canvas straps and so far they all fit.


Good stuff thanks, assuming you've had no issues with lug scratching either?


----------



## solesman

Check out Cincy Strap Works.Fantastic look and seatbelt quality for a superb price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86

solesman said:


> Check out Cincy Strap Works.Fantastic look and seatbelt quality for a superb price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoke to Phenomenato and was told that the lug width of their 22mm Bond NATO is 21.7mm so that sounds like it will be a decent enough fit. I went for one of those. Like the idea of the floating keeper and the fact you can get a short length - I have twig wrist syndrome!


----------



## electorn

electorn said:


> I have the pics, Postimage is playing up though, can't upload at the moment.


I managed to get a photo uploaded today. Here is a shot from a couple of days ago..I see what the fuss about finger prints and polished centre links is all about now..


----------



## AK CH

Some more evening sun.


----------



## Perseus

electorn said:


> I managed to get a photo uploaded today. Here is a shot from a couple of days ago..I see what the fuss about finger prints and polished centre links is all about now..


Just brush those bad boys!

View attachment 12539711


----------



## solesman

sculldogg86 said:


> I spoke to Phenomenato and was told that the lug width of their 22mm Bond NATO is 21.7mm so that sounds like it will be a decent enough fit. I went for one of those. Like the idea of the floating keeper and the fact you can get a short length - I have twig wrist syndrome!


What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Perseus said:


> Just brush those bad boys!


That is a possibility, if I could pluck up the courage! Yours looks great!


----------



## Perseus

electorn said:


> That is a possibility, if I could pluck up the courage! Yours looks great!


It's REALLY easy and reverseable.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Omega Seamaster 300 Spectre LE

SK0BR


----------



## sculldogg86

solesman said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.3in, 16cm


----------



## sculldogg86

Perseus said:


> Just brush those bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 12539711
> 
> View attachment 12539721


How did you do this, and with what? If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## sculldogg86

Stuck on a Zuludiver NATO from WatchGecko while I await my mesh and Bond NATO to arrive.


----------



## Perseus

sculldogg86 said:


> How did you do this, and with what? If you don't mind me asking!


Take the bracelet off and brush it with a green or gray scotch brite pad. I've been told the gray is a little closer to the factory finish but I've used both and you can hardly tell the difference. Some forum members have said that Omega AD's have brushed the bracelets for free.


----------



## HSTexan

Got this new to me (originally purchased 11/2016) SM300 in the mail late last night after UPS lost it on their truck temporarily and missed the 10:30AM overnight guarantee. Absolutely love the bi-color lume and the textured dial that sparkles in the sunlight (I read somewhere the dial is sandblasted ceramic, is that accurate?). My only issue is that it seems the previous owner struggled mightily with strap changes and somehow bent the end links to where one of them contacts the first bracelet link a little and it causes enough friction that the bracelet does not move freely on that pivot and can get "stuck" in a position. Does anyone know the part numbers for new endlinks and around how much they'd cost? This is my second Omega behind a 311.30.42.30.01.005 Speedy Pro and I'm thrilled with it. I know the PCL's are a point of contention among owners, but I loved the polished look despite the fingerprint headaches.


----------



## Colin G

Perseus said:


> It's REALLY easy and reverseable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Did you do it yourself? I am thinking of buying one of those watches but the polished centre links are what is holding me back.


----------



## Speedsterbob

Will a Speedy Pro bracelet fit?


----------



## HSTexan

Speedsterbob said:


> Will a Speedy Pro bracelet fit?


No a Speedy Pro has a lug width of 20mm and the SM300 has a lug width of 21mm.


----------



## Speedsterbob

Thanks HSTexan


----------



## andygog

Nice pics. I'm surprised to see it wear bigger than the speedy. I always though it was a little smaller, no idea why I thought that though.



HSTexan said:


> Got this new to me (originally purchased 11/2016) SM300 in the mail late last night after UPS lost it on their truck temporarily and missed the 10:30AM overnight guarantee. Absolutely love the bi-color lume and the textured dial that sparkles in the sunlight (I read somewhere the dial is sandblasted ceramic, is that accurate?). My only issue is that it seems the previous owner struggled mightily with strap changes and somehow bent the end links to where one of them contacts the first bracelet link a little and it causes enough friction that the bracelet does not move freely on that pivot and can get "stuck" in a position. Does anyone know the part numbers for new endlinks and around how much they'd cost? This is my second Omega behind a 311.30.42.30.01.005 Speedy Pro and I'm thrilled with it. I know the PCL's are a point of contention among owners, but I loved the polished look despite the fingerprint headaches.
> 
> View attachment 12556959
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556963
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556969
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556973
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556975
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556977
> 
> 
> View attachment 12556981


----------



## HSTexan

andygog said:


> Nice pics. I'm surprised to see it wear bigger than the speedy. I always though it was a little smaller, no idea why I thought that though.


Those are some deceiving pictures because of the angle and how close they are. The Speedy wears small for 42mm IMO and the SM300 (to me at least) does seem noticeably smaller at 41mm. The thickness is where you can really tell them apart. The Speedy does not feel like it wears anywhere near its 14.7mm thickness because the caseback does not protrude nearly as far which makes it sit a bit more flush on the wrist. Combine that with the hesalite itself being responsible for 1-2mm and it seems to wear much smaller.

The SM300 on the other hand has very nearly the same lug to lug but the case/lug shape makes it fit slightly better. The height at 15mm is most noticeable due to the larger display case back which sits the watch much taller as well as the sapphire crystal which is only domed slightly so you really get the full thickness from top to bottom.


----------



## Perseus

Colin G said:


> Did you do it yourself? I am thinking of buying one of those watches but the polished centre links are what is holding me back.


Yes I did it myself. It's really, really quick and easy. Take the bracelet off and brush it with a green or gray scotch brite pad. I've been told the gray is a little closer to the factory finish but I've used both and you can hardly tell the difference. Some forum members have said that Omega AD's have brushed the bracelets for free.


----------



## AK CH

andygog said:


> Nice pics. I'm surprised to see it wear bigger than the speedy. I always though it was a little smaller, no idea why I thought that though.


The Seamaster 300MC does wear much smaller than the Speedy. I have both and think it each time I switch. Both amazing watches though.


----------



## liebs520

Hey all - wondering about your experiences with accuracy. I've timed it a few times and I seem to gain 3-6 seconds per day pretty regularly, depending on the position I leave it in overnight. I've taken it to an OB and they've measured it--they basically said that I'm just within the threshold (+6) where they would cover a service under the warranty. Is anyone else's running this fast? Got jealous after I've seen some posts mentioning less than 1 second variation per day...

Obligatory photo--from yesterday's rainy dog walk.


----------



## HSTexan

liebs520 said:


> Hey all - wondering about your experiences with accuracy. I've timed it a few times and I seem to gain 3-6 seconds per day pretty regularly, depending on the position I leave it in overnight. I've taken it to an OB and they've measured it--they basically said that I'm just within the threshold (+6) where they would cover a service under the warranty. Is anyone else's running this fast? Got jealous after I've seen some posts mentioning less than 1 second variation per day...
> 
> Obligatory photo--from yesterday's rainy dog walk.


I have an app on my phone that lets me track it and over the past week mine has been running +3s/day. Remember COSC is -4/+6 so you're right on the edge. It shouldn't need a full service if it's running slightly fast though, it sounds like it just needs to be regulated which is very easy for them to do.


----------



## liebs520

HSTexan said:


> I have an app on my phone that lets me track it and over the past week mine has been running +3s/day. Remember COSC is -4/+6 so you're right on the edge. It shouldn't need a full service if it's running exceptionally fast though, it sounds like it just needs to be regulated which is very easy for them to do.


Watch service noob here--what exactly does that consist of?


----------



## HSTexan

liebs520 said:


> Watch service noob here--what exactly does that consist of?


On some movements there is typically a very small lever of some sort. They can adjust the lever forward or backward to very slightly slow down or speed up the movement. If I remember correctly the 8400 has four screws on the balance wheel that need adjusting which is a little more complex. If they have someone on-site who can do it I would imagine it should be a same day service with turnaround in a matter of an hour or two.


----------



## liebs520

HSTexan said:


> On some movements there is typically a very small lever of some sort. They can adjust the lever forward or backward to very slightly slow down or speed up the movement. If I remember correctly the 8400 has four screws on the balance wheel that need adjusting which is a little more complex. If they have someone on-site who can do it I would imagine it should be a same day service with turnaround in a matter of an hour or two.


Got it, thanks for the explanation. Given that I'm within warranty, will this cost me any money? Also, how small of adjustments can they make to the movement speed? Will they be able to reduce it by just a few seconds per day?


----------



## HSTexan

liebs520 said:


> Got it, thanks for the explanation. Given that I'm within warranty, will this cost me any money? Also, how small of adjustments can they make to the movement speed? Will they be able to reduce it by just a few seconds per day?


Absolutely they can actually regulate a fair amount. If it's still within their spec they may not regulate it under warranty. Even if it's +6 that's still within COSC so in theory there isn't anything "wrong" with it, however, they may do it anyway as a courtesy. Typically a watchmaker would charge $30-40 for a regulation. Since this is a little more complex than a lever and having it done by Omega I could see it costing ~$100 possibly if they don't cover it. That's just a guess though you'd have to ask them.


----------



## dlee525

Just a thought here, but my used copy was said to be about 0.5-1.5 seconds a day (I'm the second owner). My experience was anything but that, seeing gains of 3-7 seconds a day, which is fine, but just the inconsistencies were odd. That's when I asked and also got feedback that others have tended to notice it speeds up if it's not near fully wound. So I basically tried just winding it a lot initially, and for a week, it averaged about 1-1.5 seconds a day, and no variation that I experienced before. Could be worth trying it wound up all the way first and see how it goes? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

dlee525 said:


> Just a thought here, but my used copy was said to be about 0.5-1.5 seconds a day (I'm the second owner). My experience was anything but that, seeing gains of 3-7 seconds a day, which is fine, but just the inconsistencies were odd. That's when I asked and also got feedback that others have tended to notice it speeds up if it's not near fully wound. So I basically tried just winding it a lot initially, and for a week, it averaged about 1-1.5 seconds a day, and no variation that I experienced before. Could be worth trying it wound up all the way first and see how it goes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I can try that as well. Do you unscrew the crown to the first position and manually wind it?


----------



## dlee525

liebs520 said:


> Yeah I can try that as well. Do you unscrew the crown to the first position and manually wind it?


Yeap exactly

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

HSTexan said:


> I have an app on my phone that lets me track it and over the past week mine has been running +3s/day. Remember COSC is -4/+6 so you're right on the edge. It shouldn't need a full service if it's running slightly fast though, it sounds like it just needs to be regulated which is very easy for them to do.


Don't Omega promise -1/+6 for their Chronometer watches. Aside from COSC.

My 8500 is -2 for the record, from day dot, so it's all mostly b88l*cks, it's just the luck of the draw. 
To not even lose half a minute a week is fine by me though. We can get far too wrapped up in accuracy issues. If it's near enough, it'll do me.


----------



## JDPNY

One day of ownership under my belt, love it!


----------



## JDPNY

And on a 22mm Marathon Zulu strap (bought the fat curved springbars from my local Omega boutique).


----------



## solesman

Nice to see Omega has released a few new NATO straps. Who will be the first to buy the blue for their Ti 300? :-D


----------



## electorn

Just thought I would share my Nato choice, I think it matches the lume nicely.


----------



## sculldogg86

JDPNY said:


> And on a 22mm Marathon Zulu strap (bought the fat curved springbars from my local Omega boutique).


How much were the curved springbars, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JDPNY

> How much were the curved springbars, if you don't mind me asking?


They actually gave them to me no charge.


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Perseus said:


> Just brush those bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 12539711
> 
> View attachment 12539721


----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> Nice to see Omega has released a few new NATO straps. Who will be the first to buy the blue for their Ti 300? :-D
> 
> View attachment 12579909
> 
> 
> View attachment 12579911
> 
> 
> View attachment 12579913


That's just what the doctor ordered!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> That's just what the doctor ordered!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the navy with thin grey edges will look awesome on your 300 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

I was thinking more about this..
The website has also been updated so you can try your watch with different straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> I was thinking more about this..
> The website has also been updated so you can try your watch with different straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

I put a Tropic on mine a few days ago to try it out. If you can see past the squeezed bit in the lugs, in my book, this is what it should have been wearing.


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## Baenggu

electorn said:


> I put a Tropic on mine a few days ago to try it out. If you can see past the squeezed bit in the lugs, in my book, this is what it should have been wearing.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12588421&d=1508272362"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love it. Is that the Watch Gecko Tropic?


----------



## electorn

Baenggu said:


> Love it. Is that the Watch Gecko Tropic?


This one is a NOS Swiss Tropic. I haven't tried the Watch Gecko straps unfortunately.


----------



## munichblue

What a beauty &#8230;


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## TheLevelOne

Took my 300 out offshore bottom fishing yesterday for it's saltwater baptism.

Was a 150 mile round-trip out near the Hudson Canyon on a stellar day.

Regards ------


----------



## MJM

My grail!


----------



## Morrisdog

Something a little different.. until those new NATOs become available!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

Morrisdog said:


> Something a little different.. until those new NATOs become available!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! It's a very nice olive NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I'll never tire of your photos, Morris.That blue dial and bezel still speak to me loud and clear. I look forward to seeing it on the new OEM straps soon.



Morrisdog said:


> Something a little different.. until those new NATOs become available!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Thanks .. and congrats on your new limited edition Seamaster !! Beautiful piece. Being just that little bit smaller I think is a real plus . But I still like my Seamaster. In fact I hardly wear anything else these days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Thanks mate. That slight reduction in size was a major factor in me picking one up. I can see why! It's a stunning piece.


----------



## MJM

I've had mine about 12 days now. It's lost all of 1 second! Can't beat that! Love this thing!


----------



## Okon

Hello everyone, I have recently joined the *Seamaster 300 MC Club* and here is my membership card...









... and here is my pride and joy out and about.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Okon said:


> Hello everyone, I have recently joined the *Seamaster 300 MC Club* and here is my membership card...
> 
> View attachment 12633719
> 
> 
> ... and here is my pride and joy out and about.
> 
> View attachment 12633737


Congrats! Have had mine on almost three months now and love it.

Regards---------


----------



## Okon

TheLevelOne said:


> Congrats! Have had mine on almost three months now and love it.


Thanks. Yeah, it's a great everyday watch. I love it too!


----------



## solesman

Beautiful piece Okon! You captured the blue really nicely!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Putting mine on window sill for a photo shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

DutchMongolian said:


> Putting mine on window sill for a photo shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What NATO do you have there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Araziza said:


> What NATO do you have there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put it on a 22mm from Cincystrap Works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The stealth Bond I do believe? ;-)



DutchMongolian said:


> I put it on a 22mm from Cincystrap Works
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

solesman said:


> The stealth Bond I do believe? ;-)


I think so, it's been awhile since I checked his site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I dropped my PO into the boutique the other day for a service and I saw this beauty in the case. I still love the blue. Damn it!


----------



## mazman01

Yeah nice. Pity the lugs seem a bit long on this model. Otherwise it looks great. You should get it.



solesman said:


> I dropped my PO into the boutique the other day for a service and I saw this beauty in the case. I still love the blue. Damn it!


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## JDPNY

Phoenix 21mm Admiralty Grey


----------



## Copple

mazman01 said:


> Yeah nice. Pity the lugs seem a bit long on this model. Otherwise it looks great. You should get it.


I gotta be honest, all this talk about long lugs on the 300 kept me on the fence for a long time. Eventually I found a great deal on the watch and once I had it on my wrist I just don't see the lug 'problem'. I have a pretty small wrist, wear it on the bracelet and NATO (about a 50/50 split). The 300 is one of the most comfortable watches I own and the size is just right. Just switched back to the 300 yesterday after wearing my Speedy for a few weeks and I was reminded how awesome this watch is. Love it!


----------



## AK CH

Copple said:


> mazman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah nice. Pity the lugs seem a bit long on this model. Otherwise it looks great. You should get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta be honest, all this talk about long lugs on the 300 kept me on the fence for a long time. Eventually I found a great deal on the watch and once I had it on my wrist I just don't see the lug 'problem'. I have a pretty small wrist, wear it on the bracelet and NATO (about a 50/50 split). The 300 is one of the most comfortable watches I own and the size is just right. Just switched back to the 300 yesterday after wearing my Speedy for a few weeks and I was reminded how awesome this watch is. Love it!
Click to expand...

I think the lugs are fine too. They go well with the vintage look of the watch. In fact, in general I like the dimensions of this piece. I wouldn?t change a thing.


----------



## Okon

AK CH said:


> I think the lugs are fine too. They go well with the vintage look of the watch. In fact, in general I like the dimensions of this piece. I wouldn?t change a thing.


Nope, I wouldn't either. The Seamaster 300 MC is a very comfortable watch to wear. I am loving mine. I never saw anything wrong with the lugs.


----------



## Alpinoc

Hi guys. Just create a new thread looking for owners opinions about this pieces. I've been stalking this one for months and now I want to add a black dial/bezel watch to my collection and this one came to my mind inmediately. So, my collection right now: Rolex Green Sub LVc (Hulk), Breitling Navitimer Blue dial (41mm) and a Speedmaster FOIS. What would you say about this piece? How good it is compared to and SMPc or a PO 8500 (had both in the past)? is comfortable as a daily wearer? Is strap friendly? (love to change straps on my FOIS). Is comparable to a Rolex 114060 in terms of quality? 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Decided to commit the sin of wearing this on NATO and suit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vthom78

I wore mine on black-grey NATO & suit at my sister's wedding; still made sure the vintage Super-LumiNova matched the pocket square.
So it's a sinners' thread now.



DutchMongolian said:


> Decided to commit the sin of wearing this on NATO and suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## Lukebor

iP8


----------



## Okon

Just put my Seamaster 300MC on a blue leather Hirsch strap to mix it up a bit... it seems to go okay.


----------



## solesman

vthom78 said:


> I wore mine on black-grey NATO & suit at my sister's wedding; still made sure the vintage Super-LumiNova matched the pocket square.
> So it's a sinners' thread now.


No sin. The 300 looks best on a NATO. Even with a suit. Be strong and be bold. The watch maketh the man, not the other way round 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Upstate NY for a long hike in the woods. Blue sky for a blue SM.

Regards ----


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## wolfie1

Sweet pics!


----------



## Alpinoc

Just finished the complete thread, quite a ride! I've just ordered one 300MC and should receive it in the next few days, but this thread helped me to confirm that this is the watch I want in my collection. So many beautiful pictures! thank guys for that. 
I've been lurking this one for quite a while. Had the opportunity in the past to buy one new but I chose the bond one (SMPc) because it was my favorite since a kid, but ended up flipping it to fund my grail (HULK), so now I have an empty sport in the box for a black bezel diver, and the chance to add it so, I'm in! Hopes that fits my rotation in a great way and maybe become my daily wearer.
I've bought it on bracelet (with PCL) and also bought a barenia brown calf strap with deployant because love my pieces in brown. Also, I'm thinking if it will be a good move to buy an Omega mesh (20mm) because I love how it looks on it.

Anyone knows which Omega mesh will fit this model better? is 20mm ok? or any aftermarket mesh HQ that could work nicely on my SM300MC?

I'll post the pictures as soon as I receive the watch.


----------



## Alpinoc

Please delete, duplicate.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Okon said:


> Just put my Seamaster 300MC on a blue leather Hirsch strap to mix it up a bit... it seems to go okay.
> 
> View attachment 12665553


Great combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

I put mine on leather because it's finally colder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

Beautiful watches in this thread

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

The SM 300 is far and away the most accurate watch I have. Last time I checked, it ran -.6 over 7 days. Not -.6 per day, -.6 over the entire period! The 41mm size is perfect. As photogenic as it is, I've found it extremely hard to take pics without reflection outside. Small trade-off for such an exceptional watch. I'm a 25 watch guy in rotation, so I'll never wear it exclusively, but sure do enjoy it when I do.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPNY

One watch... 24/7


----------



## sauuce

DutchMongolian said:


> Putting mine on window sill for a photo shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the watchgecko strap?

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

sauuce said:


> Is this the watchgecko strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


No, it's from Cincystrap works


----------



## sauuce

DutchMongolian said:


> No, it's from Cincystrap works


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

nice capture


DutchMongolian said:


> Decided to commit the sin of wearing this on NATO and suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phsiao08

champ13 said:


> nice capture


No sin at all.


----------



## JDPNY

Love seeing all these 300MC's!


----------



## TheLevelOne

Took mine off to play guitar today.

Regards-------


----------



## m6rk

Just changed from the bracelet to a strap for a while.


----------



## Alpinoc

Guys, I'm finally in! Loving it.


----------



## Zinzan

m6rk said:


> Just changed from the bracelet to a strap for a while.


Hmm... this one will have to grow on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

All, wondering if this happens with yours as well. When setting the time, pushing the crown in from position 3, back to position 2,does your minute hand move out of alignment a tiny bit? I don't experience this on my other watches, but on this one, it definitely does, from 5-20 seconds early or late. Not sure if it's how the movement is due to the design, or this thing just needs some servicing. It basically kinda snaps into position 2 and snaps seconds early or late. Normal? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc

After two days in bracelet, today I've started to play with straps, first with the OEM brown barenia on deployant clasp. Looks stunning on the strap. I also took a few pictures next to my Speedy FOIS in strap too. Interest comparison, both vintage inspired pieces with a modern touch. The SM300 it looks bigger than the FOIS in pictures, but on the wrist, they feel pretty alike. The big difference is on the lug to lug distance (47 vs 50mm) and the strap, which is much thinner on the FOIS.


----------



## wolfie1

That is a sweet pair!


----------



## TheLevelOne

Winter is here.....

Regards ----------------------


----------



## PricoMigdala

Baenggu said:


> Love it. Is that the Watch Gecko Tropic?


I'm reading through this topic because I now have a crush on the SM300 and would like to get one, hopefully very soon, to compliment my Globemaster.

In regards to the WatchGecko tropic strap, I bought one a couple of months for my VT AT. It is very soft, overall good quality for the money. I would have liked if the loops had the same pattern as the strap, but got over that quickly. One thing to consider is that the strap is fairly long, so if you have a thin wrist you will have a lot of excess strap.


----------



## SKOBR

Limited Edition Spectre

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

Alpinoc said:


> Anyone knows which Omega mesh will fit this model better? is 20mm ok? or any aftermarket mesh HQ that could work nicely on my SM300MC?
> 
> I'll post the pictures as soon as I receive the watch.


The older style open end 20mm mesh looks great. I'd post a pic but my 300mc is in for a service. Someone tried the 22mm and ended up having to nip a loop off each side.


----------



## doctwotree

Great pic (#2561)!

And thank you to all who have posted in this thread, which I enjoyed from the first page to this one; so much helpful information and so many great pictures (with strap ideas!). Should have my 300 MC within the next month, and I promise to post a pic here as my real thank you.


----------



## db3266

Hi, what is the model code on the polished deployment clasp? I am trying to source a used one here in the UK and want to make sure I get the correct one.

A few pics of my SM300


----------



## Apollo83

Trying a new strap for the new year - The Colareb Firenze Swamp leather strap 22mm
I know leather isn't really the right material for a dive watch but I hope the vintage look will work with the SM300MC's vintage look and the beige pick up the index colour...
The 22mm fits the 21mm lug width when on but takes a little bit of manhandling to get access to the spring bar collars when fitting.


----------



## doctwotree

Apollo83 said:


> Trying a new strap for the new year - The Colareb Firenze Swamp leather strap 22mm
> I know leather isn't really the right material for a dive watch but I hope the vintage look will work with the SM300MC's vintage look and the beige pick up the index colour...
> The 22mm fits the 21mm lug width when on but takes a little bit of manhandling to get access to the spring bar collars when fitting.
> 
> View attachment 12771529
> 
> 
> View attachment 12771531


That strap looks terrific. Omega achieved something remarkable with this watch in terms of incorporating both black and brown tones, and I think this is a big part of the reason it is such a strap monster. Black straps pick up the bezel, and brown straps pick up the lume. Really beautifully done by them, and great choice here by you.


----------



## vthom78

It sure matches an Air Force uniform


----------



## DilliTime

Just an FYI for all on new 21mm straps because I'm not sure I've seen these mentioned yet:

Geckota / Watch Gecko now do an Italian leather in 21mm. It's available in this dark brown and a reddish brown. I have not bought one, but have other versions of this same strap for other watches and they are fantastic for the money:









Cheapest Nato Straps now do various "premium" straps in 21mm, which means that they are stitched and not glued like the previous 21mm they offered. The new ones include a vintage bond, which is the only one I've seen in 21mm. You can see mine below. In truth though the fabric quality is still not great, and the stitching is a little rough and can itch. Somehow the colours also do not work with the SM300 as much as I thought they might after trying it against a Geckota vintage bond, which has much nicer muted tones as well as far superior materials and finishing quality.









Anyway, in premium 21mm I believe they now do vintage bond, bond, khaki, black, grey and navy. Black and bond are done waaaaaaaay better by Geckota, but I don't know of another stitched 21mm khaki or vintage bond so if want those options in your armory there they are.


----------



## champ13

nice capture 


TheLevelOne said:


> Winter is here.....
> 
> Regards ----------------------
> 
> View attachment 12736123


----------



## DIV

Does anyone have any thoughts about how the 300MC compares/contrasts with the LE60/Trilogy version?







I'm trying to decide between the 2. I already have the Railmaster LE and a pre-ceramic Sub (14060M) and plan to keep both. I fear that the SM300MC would be too similar to the Sub (actually superior to it in many ways), but I don't want to make the mistake of selling the Sub.

Onthe other hand, the similarity of the SM300LE to the Railmaster is obvious, but I t would be nice to have 2/3 of the Trilogy...who knows if I ever become a Speedy fan (I know, I'm the only one who's not), I might some day complete the set....anyways....tough decision...any help here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The LE wears noticably smaller than the 300MC because of the thinner bezel, and the different endlinks which gives the bracelet a better curve. It is also less shiny.
Both have the same lug to lug and the same case size, if I remember correctly. The 2mm bigger size of the 300MC comes from the bezel overhang.
I sold my 300MC after buying the LE because the latter looks much better on my small (6.2“) wrist, as you can see in the pic.

Good luck with your decision but you are not alone in not being a Speedy fan. And to make the most out of a possible LE duo you could have the RM on leather and SM300 on bracelet.


----------



## dantan

This is my ‘Trilogy’.


----------



## Jetguy87

So this question is very familiar to me. I picked up a 300MC just over two years ago, in late 2015. When Omega announced the trilogy at Baselworld last March, I was very interested, as the only thing that bothered me about the 300MC was that it wears a bit big on my wrist (6.5"), both in terms of diameter and thickness. So the LE, with its 39 mm diameter and thinner case (I think the difference is around 1mm?) was very appealing. That said, I didn't want to part with the 300MC until I tried on the LE (which didn't come until last month - more on that below).

In the meantime, I picked up a 14060M partway through last year. While it and the 300MC are both non-date divers, I think they're unique -- the Sub wears smaller; ceramic (300MC) versus non-ceramic (14060M) bezels, the bracelets feel different, different movements and beat rates ... I could go on. In my opinion, there's more that distinguishes them than that makes them similar. That said, they are two of the three divers in my collection; if you're looking to have just one, this may not help.

Anyways, I finally got to try the LE last month. Although it's beautiful, and the smaller diameter is nice, it felt disproportionate in another way -- the thickness of the case, I felt, was not proportionate to its diameter. Put differently, even though the 300MC is both thick and wears big, the thickness and diameter match each other. The LE, on the other hand, seemed too thick for its overall size. Now, this could just be me rationalizing not losing and then spending money to sell one watch and then pick up a very similar one -- indeed, if I hadn't bought the 300MC in the first place, I'd be in the exact same spot as you! But I feel OK with my thought and decision process. Though who knows -- if an LE comes up in the future at the right time and price, I might be tempted... for now, though, I'm happy with the 300MC.

One other note -- for a while back when I was considering the 300MC, I was also considering (and have since occasionally thought about) a 2500-based PO. If it at all helps, I kind of see the 300MC as a cross between the LE (or the original CK2913) and a PO -- it takes a lot of design cues from the original piece (hour markers, no date, "fauxtina" lume, square bracelet links, etc.) but the size and presence of a PO, along with a thicker bezel than the LE/original. And funnily enough, when I tried a 2500 PO on the wrist, it felt chunkier than the 300MC -- making the 300MC the compromise between the extremes of the LE and the PO. Just another thought, if it helps!


----------



## DilliTime

Sloopjohnb said:


> The LE wears noticably smaller than the 300MC because of the thinner bezel, and the different endlinks which gives the bracelet a better curve. It is also less shiny.
> Both have the same lug to lug and the same case size, if I remember correctly. The 2mm bigger size of the 300MC comes from the bezel overhang.
> I sold my 300MC after buying the LE because the latter looks much better on my small (6.2") wrist, as you can see in the pic.
> 
> Good luck with your decision but you are not alone in not being a Speedy fan. And to make the most out of a possible LE duo you could have the RM on leather and SM300 on bracelet.


As much as I love my 300MC I think you made the right call. The LE looks great on your wrist.


----------



## DilliTime

dantan said:


> This is my 'Trilogy'.


You are genuinely driving me crazy with that Railmaster. I have zero 'need' for a piece like that in my collection at the moment, and the dial is so similar to the 300MC, but by god I find myself constantly trying to justify why it might somehow make sense for me. Curse you.


----------



## AK CH

You nailed my exact thoughts here. The 300 MC is a superior watch in my opinion.


----------



## dantan

Haha; sorry, I think!

I am in the opposite position to you.

I do realise that the dial is similar but I keep thinking about adding a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial to my collection.

On my tiny wrist, it does wear a little too large and thick, otherwise, I would already own one, but the thought keeps coming into my mind.



DilliTime said:


> You are genuinely driving me crazy with that Railmaster. I have zero 'need' for a piece like that in my collection at the moment, and the dial is so similar to the 300MC, but by god I find myself constantly trying to justify why it might somehow make sense for me. Curse you.


----------



## dantan

Haha; sorry, I think!

I am in the opposite position to you.

I do realise that the dial is similar but I keep thinking about adding a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial to my collection.

On my tiny wrist, it does wear a little too large and thick, otherwise, I would already own one, but the thought keeps coming into my mind.



DilliTime said:


> You are genuinely driving me crazy with that Railmaster. I have zero 'need' for a piece like that in my collection at the moment, and the dial is so similar to the 300MC, but by god I find myself constantly trying to justify why it might somehow make sense for me. Curse you.


----------



## Indyboot

Couple questions on the 300MC:

1. Does anyone find the hour and/or minute hand "lost" on the dial? It seems they are identical in color to the hour markers, and the same shape to boot. So in other words, does anyone have to take a longer glance than usual to tell the time vs other watches in their collection? (and maybe that's not even a bad thing, right?)

2. If you could only have a "one-watch" what would be the advantage of this 300MC over a GS Spring Drive Snowflake? I am torn between the two as "grail" for me. Which one has better resale % if I had to sell down the road? (and yes I realize the MSRP of the GS is substantially higher to begin with)

Snowflake below for comparison:


----------



## jonsix33

Im not big on Omega divers anymore but i did go through that "phase" lol. And i learned one important thing, this is by far my favorite Omega diver and the only one i would consider.


----------



## dantan

These are such different Watches, in my opinion.

It is easier to dress up with the Grand Seiko.


----------



## AK CH

Indyboot said:


> Couple questions on the 300MC:
> 
> 1. Does anyone find the hour and/or minute hand "lost" on the dial? It seems they are identical in color to the hour markers, and the same shape to boot. So in other words, does anyone have to take a longer glance than usual to tell the time vs other watches in their collection? (and maybe that's not even a bad thing, right?)


I find the readability fantastic in this watch. You won't have a problem.


----------



## AK CH

Double post


----------



## DilliTime

AK CH said:


> I find the readability fantastic in this watch. You won't have a problem.


Fully agree. The hands are not only highly polished but also have a slightly raised central ridge, providing angles that will readily catch the light.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Never had an issue reading mine, also own a Snowflake, og dial, I bought my GS used. Different categories so it's hard to compare but GS is simply a gorgeous watch that I can't imagine wearing near water while I have taken my Omega to the beach and wear it for office such as today. I love both but mine 300 just got taken out of the box after a 2 month break whereas I have a problem letting the Snowflake die down and out of my rotation lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

300MC or GS Snowflake for your one watch? Depends on your life style and self image. I am not very sporty active and lead sedentary office work life so GS Snowflake will better serve me. However, I'd like to lead more sporty active life so I'd probably get sportier watch that can be dressed up so I'd lean toward something similar to 300MC but not 300MC since I detest faux vintage lume.


----------



## champ13

GS for me, just something different


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

My beauty









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

Received today, new, 11/17 dated AD card. I am completely thrilled with it.


----------



## jduncmba

JayPaper said:


> Received today, new, 11/17 dated AD card. I am completely thrilled with it.
> 
> View attachment 12933415


Congrats! Makes me even more excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## JayPaper




----------



## JayPaper

Lume shot! Came out OK with the cell phone.


----------



## JP(Canada)

JayPaper said:


> Lume shot! Came out OK with the cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 12933573


This is one of the few competent luminous dials and hands combos that you can easily make out and read all night. I love mine. Nice snap!


----------



## Perseus




----------



## JayPaper

Took a quick shot with the good camera. Just look at that dial texture!


----------



## Acl908

Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it’s great. I’m very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I’m also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I’m a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn’t really made with rubber straps as an option... it’s hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that “fits” the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps. 

Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## nupicasso

Acl908 said:


> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Do a rubber nato in 22mm.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Omega does an OEM black rubber strap that comes with the older 43.5mm Planet Ocean GMT. Give this reference "232.32.44.22.01.001" to the Omega boutique staff and they can order one in for you. You'll also need to purchase the deployant clasp too. Picture of said strap.











Acl908 said:


> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## solesman

Omega does an OEM black rubber strap that comes with the older 43.5mm Planet Ocean GMT. Give this reference "232.32.44.22.01.001" to the Omega boutique staff and tell them you would like the strap that comes with this model and they can order one in for you. You'll also need to purchase the deployant clasp too. Picture of said strap.

View attachment 12944985




Acl908 said:


> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## solesman

Photo to give an idea. Looks really sharp I think.


----------



## Acl908

Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syncswim

On the subject of aftermarket straps, I put mine on a gray nato from Phenomenato and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Apollo83

And before you go all in on an Omega strap and deployant you can try the black rubber look cheaply with a Bonetti Centurini 300L in 22mm:


----------



## Acl908

Thanks, I actually tried a 300L as well that I’ve been using on a different watch. You’re right, it does work. 

Thanks all for the suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db3266

how about an ISOFRANE 22mm strap? It would probably fit.


----------



## Acl908

db3266 said:


> how about an ISOFRANE 22mm strap? It would probably fit.


I have had isofranes, don't like the style. Thanks for the suggestion.

I have a few bonetto 22mm straps. I can squeeze them into the 21mm lugs.

Was looking for omega options similar to a PO rubber or an Omega strap with deployant. Shame these are 21mm lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

Acl908 said:


> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


I've yet to find a 22mm strap that I cannot fit into the 21mm lugs. As far as rubber goes I usually wear mine on a Hirsche Accent. Not a great picture but it gives you an idea of the style.


----------



## solesman

What I posted above is an Omega OEM rubber strap for a PO which fits 21mm......



Acl908 said:


> I have had isofranes, don't like the style. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I have a few bonetto 22mm straps. I can squeeze them into the 21mm lugs.
> 
> Was looking for omega options similar to a PO rubber or an Omega strap with deployant. Shame these are 21mm lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

What I posted above is an Omega OEM rubber strap for a PO which fits 21mm......;-)



Acl908 said:


> I have had isofranes, don't like the style. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I have a few bonetto 22mm straps. I can squeeze them into the 21mm lugs.
> 
> Was looking for omega options similar to a PO rubber or an Omega strap with deployant. Shame these are 21mm lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

I've come to love the look of the subtle curve a strap 1 or 2mm in excess at the lugs give. 

have a look at uncle seiko 's tropic, I can't post pics for some reason


----------



## Perseus

Perseus said:


> The older style open end 20mm mesh looks great. I'd post a pic but my 300mc is in for a service. Someone tried the 22mm and ended up having to nip a loop off each side.


----------



## Apollo83

Here are a few close ups of some features on the 300MC. Just because.

That smooth matte dial? Not so smooth! (but impressive to print onto it without losing clarity)









Some pretty careful painting on the rotor.


----------



## thelegend

Very cool pics! 

One surprising thing I've come to love is the overall lume of the dial. I don't notice it all that often, but its a pleasant surprise when I do.


----------



## JamesG602

Toss in my 2 cents...


----------



## TheLevelOne

Winter in Spring !!

Regards to all --------------


----------



## Triggers Broom

I've wanted the Ti version for a while and was lucky enough to find one at a good price today.

image upload no registration


----------



## JP(Canada)

Triggers Broom said:


> I've wanted the Ti version for a while and was lucky enough to find one at a good price today.
> 
> image upload no registration


They really nailed the blue on this one. It's stunning in person, just as it in pictures. Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## jmsrolls

I started this thread soon after my 300MC arrived three years ago. I finally got around to brushing the PCLs when my bracelet acquired enough wear to justify doing it:



Early on I stated that it could easily become my one and only Omega and I stand by that. Currently my Speamaster is the only other one in my collection and it may soon be going.


----------



## Zinzan

jmsrolls said:


> I started this thread soon after my 300MC arrived three years ago. I finally got around to brushing the PCLs when my bracelet acquired enough wear to justify doing it:
> 
> 
> 
> Early on I stated that it could easily become my one and only Omega and I stand by that. Currently my Speamaster is the only other one in my collection and it may soon be going.


Brushed looks great. Where did you get it done?


----------



## jmsrolls

Zinzan said:


> Brushed looks great. Where did you get it done?


Thanks.

A local jeweler did it for me.


----------



## Lealole

Acl908 said:


> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> I bought an Omega black rubber strap from the Omega boutique not for the planet Ocean (won't fit) you can see it in this thread, just call them & they will dial you in!


----------



## hugof3C

Lealole said:


> Acl908 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> I bought an Omega black rubber strap from the Omega boutique not for the planet Ocean (won't fit) you can see it in this thread, just call them & they will dial you in!
> 
> 
> 
> check uncleseiko, period correct to the original sm300 styling, irregular widths, can't remember if there's 21mm, but a 22 will fit fine, and they are quality
Click to expand...


----------



## hugof3C

Lealole said:


> Acl908 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> I bought an Omega black rubber strap from the Omega boutique not for the planet Ocean (won't fit) you can see it in this thread, just call them & they will dial you in!
> 
> 
> 
> check uncleseiko, period correct to the original sm300 styling, irregular widths, can't remember if there's 21mm, but a 22 will fit fine, and they are quality
Click to expand...


----------



## Huttfuzz

BBQing today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Head to your local Omega boutique. Ask them to order the 21mm black rubber strap that ships with the 43.5mm PO GMT ref: 232.32.44.22.01.001. That strap fits the Seamaster 300. Cheers ;-)



Lealole said:


> Acl908 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my 300 Master Co Axial and it's great. I'm very happy with the size, dial texture, versatility of the bracelet or a nato. But I'm also a big fan of wearing my divers on rubber straps and I confess I'm a frequent strap changer. It seems to me this watch wasn't really made with rubber straps as an option... it's hard to find a 21mm strap and its hard to find something that "fits" the style. Most pictures of the 300 are either leather, nato, or bracelet, but very few or no rubber straps.
> 
> Would really appreciate any any suggestions from 300 owners out there. Or am I out of luck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> I bought an Omega black rubber strap from the Omega boutique not for the planet Ocean (won't fit) you can see it in this thread, just call them & they will dial you in!
Click to expand...


----------



## solesman

.


----------



## Acl908

solesman said:


> Head to your local Omega boutique. Ask them to order the 21mm black rubber strap that ships with the 43.5mm PO GMT ref: 232.32.44.22.01.001. That strap fits the Seamaster 300. Cheers ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Acl908

hugof3C said:


> Lealole said:
> 
> 
> 
> check uncleseiko, period correct to the original sm300 styling, irregular widths, can't remember if there's 21mm, but a 22 will fit fine, and they are quality
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hugof3C

also, just remembered the outstanding oris tropic rubber is 21mm, won't be cheap, but no outer 'oris' markings, not sure about the inside, but it may be worth a look if you like the style


----------



## AK CH

hugof3C said:


> also, just remembered the outstanding oris tropic rubber is 21mm, won't be cheap, but no outer 'oris' markings, not sure about the inside, but it may be worth a look if you like the style


I would love to see that combo. That strap is butter soft and great looking.


----------



## irussel

Just picked up mine this past Thursday in Vegas. This is one shiny watch, and a good companion to the speedmaster. Wasn't too sure about the polished links at first, but it does fit with the rest of the watch. Will see how this fits into the rotation, but I think the speedmaster is a better daily wear watch, while this one is dressed up a bit more.


----------



## vthom78

It’s been a sunny weekend in Athens, so why not trying my new orange NATO


----------



## diazmigue

Hi Guys.... I'm so happy to join you on this wonderful thread .... I just bought my Seamaster 300 on titanium a couple of weeks ago, have been playing with it and tried it on several natos (not yet sure which nato is best lol!.... I think the brown leather nato strap, as well as the brown leather bracelet look so good, but I haven't ordered one yet ). Below are my first pics (the first one is at work with a view from my office... I'm not yet on holiday!)..... I'm feeling so exited and my girlfriend loves the watch. She says it looks very sexy.... 

Thanks so much to all of you for posting so much information.... I haven't seen any other pics with the beige and blue nato strap as seen on my last two pics (I bought this nato strap on ebay)


----------



## rob09




----------



## timboogeyman

How have these been holding up? Would love to hear from original owners. Seriously considering this being the "end all" every day watch.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Cheers guys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

:-!


----------



## BigOrangeFan

The only two I'll ever need


----------



## Skim_Milk

^^^very nice combo you have there!


----------



## Morrisdog

timboogeyman said:


> How have these been holding up? Would love to hear from original owners. Seriously considering this being the "end all" every day watch.


I have had mine for a bit over three years. I hardly wear anything else. I am now thinking of selling all my other modern watches and change to collecting vintage pieces . The SM 300 has worked very well for me. I have the titanium version as I prefer less 'heft'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

diazmigue said:


> Hi Guys.... I'm so happy to join you on this wonderful thread .... I just bought my Seamaster 300 on titanium a couple of weeks ago, have been playing with it and tried it on several natos (not yet sure which nato is best lol!.... I think the brown leather nato strap, as well as the brown leather bracelet look so good, but I haven't ordered one yet ). Below are my first pics (the first one is at work with a view from my office... I'm not yet on holiday!)..... I'm feeling so exited and my girlfriend loves the watch. She says it looks very sexy....
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you for posting so much information.... I haven't seen any other pics with the beige and blue nato strap as seen on my last two pics (I bought this nato strap on ebay)


Nice to see a new member of the Ti club!!

Congrats

Here are a few photos of mine.

Though I now have quite a few natos and straps I mainly continue to use the bracelet. Mine is now all scratched up but to me this just adds some character!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

Turning to summer up here in the North so I thought I'd try my first NATO (a 21mm from Cheapest NATO straps)
Unfortunately don't like the way the watch sits. I suspect removing the keeper to make it RAF might work better.
But for now I've quickly reverted back to steel.
Black rubber remains my favourite. 
Wish Omega did a 21mm flat black rubber strap with deployant for this watch - really suits it. 
For now the Bonetti Centurini will have to do.


----------



## timboogeyman

Anyone out there rocking a brushed bracelet and still love it? I know this is a source of controversy but those polished links are the only thing stopping me.


----------



## JP(Canada)

timboogeyman said:


> How have these been holding up? Would love to hear from original owners. Seriously considering this being the "end all" every day watch.


Roughly 3 years since new with mine. Still my go to watch, and when I travel and want one watch to do it all, it's the clear choice. Still my most accurate watch in the stable. Just love this watch.


----------



## Huttfuzz

JP(Canada) said:


> Roughly 3 years since new with mine. Still my go to watch, and when I travel and want one watch to do it all, it's the clear choice. Still my most accurate watch in the stable. Just love this watch.


Agreeing on all fronts.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Every time I'm in the market for a new watch I come back to the 300 Master. I'm just kind of worried I'd tire of the patina'd lume color.


----------



## aalin13

3005 said:


> Every time I'm in the market for a new watch I come back to the 300 Master. I'm just kind of worried I'd tire of the patina'd lume color.


Exactly how I feel! Been looking at it for three years now, and still can't make up my mind due to the patina lume.

Funny thing is, I looked at it again recently, and noticed that the new Railmaster has an even more orange coloured lume. In comparison, the Seamaster 300 MC almost look more cream coloured than orange coloured.


----------



## Perseus

Is that the Omega leather nato? It looks awesome!



JP(Canada) said:


> Roughly 3 years since new with mine. Still my go to watch, and when I travel and want one watch to do it all, it's the clear choice. Still my most accurate watch in the stable. Just love this watch.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Perseus said:


> Is that the Omega leather nato? It looks awesome!


Yes, indeed. This is extremely light and super comfortable. It has started to to develop some lovely patina now. I also have the 007 signed Bond NATO. It's also excellent, but this leather one sits thinner on the wrist. Incridible pricey, but I have yet to find another one like this leather strap.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

JP(Canada) said:


> Yes, indeed. This is extremely light and super comfortable. It has started to to develop some lovely patina now. I also have the 007 signed Bond NATO. It's also excellent, but this leather one sits thinner on the wrist. Incridible pricey, but I have yet to find another one like this leather strap.


I have this same strap for my SMPc and absolutely love it. It was worth every penny. Not sure if I'll get one for my new 300, but am def getting the Bond nato.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

JP(Canada) said:


> Yes, indeed. This is extremely light and super comfortable. It has started to to develop some lovely patina now. I also have the 007 signed Bond NATO. It's also excellent, but this leather one sits thinner on the wrist. Incridible pricey, but I have yet to find another one like this leather strap.


I have this same strap for my SMPc and absolutely love it. It was worth every penny. Not sure if I'll get one for my new 300, but am def getting the Bond nato.


----------



## Perseus

JP(Canada) said:


> Yes, indeed. This is extremely light and super comfortable. It has started to to develop some lovely patina now. I also have the 007 signed Bond NATO. It's also excellent, but this leather one sits thinner on the wrist. Incridible pricey, but I have yet to find another one like this leather strap.


I have the Bond version and the leather backed Nato. I'd love the leather strap but I'm a little hesitant because I play arts and crafts with them and cut and sow them into a single piece RAF style strap.


----------



## Perseus

JP(Canada) said:


> Yes, indeed. This is extremely light and super comfortable. It has started to to develop some lovely patina now. I also have the 007 signed Bond NATO. It's also excellent, but this leather one sits thinner on the wrist. Incridible pricey, but I have yet to find another one like this leather strap.


I have the Bond version and the leather backed Nato. I'd love the leather strap but I'm a little hesitant because I play arts and crafts with them and cut and sow them into a single piece RAF style strap.


----------



## solesman

Your watch still haunts me!! Love that blue!!



Morrisdog said:


> Nice to see a new member of the Ti club!!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Here are a few photos of mine.
> 
> Though I now have quite a few natos and straps I mainly continue to use the bracelet. Mine is now all scratched up but to me this just adds some character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK CH

aalin13 said:


> Exactly how I feel! Been looking at it for three years now, and still can't make up my mind due to the patina lume.
> 
> Funny thing is, I looked at it again recently, and noticed that the new Railmaster has an even more orange coloured lume. In comparison, the Seamaster 300 MC almost look more cream coloured than orange coloured.


You are right. Much more of an orange color. The 300LE is the same way if not darker, it's extreme.


----------



## Perseus

timboogeyman said:


> Anyone out there rocking a brushed bracelet and still love it? I know this is a source of controversy but those polished links are the only thing stopping me.


The PCL's didn't last a week for me. About 2.5 years later I'm still happy.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

It would drive me insane not matching the lugs. I’ll probably polish the CL’s when they get scratched or just never wear the bracelet. I prefer this watch on a nato anyways.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

It would drive me insane not matching the lugs. I’ll probably polish the CL’s when they get scratched or just never wear the bracelet. I prefer this watch on a nato anyways.


----------



## 3005

Well, I've decided I'm going to pick one of these up in the next few weeks. I don't know if this is taboo or not allowed here, but what's a ballpark on what I can expect to pay from an AD these days?


----------



## timboogeyman

Perseus said:


> The PCL's didn't last a week for me. About 2.5 years later I'm still happy.
> 
> View attachment 13145953


I love this so much. Where did you get the brushing done? did you do it yourself?


----------



## Perseus

timboogeyman said:


> I love this so much. Where did you get the brushing done? did you do it yourself?


I did it myself with a gray scotch brite. It's really simple.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on an Omega leather NATO!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lealole

New Omega nylon NATO matches patina perfectly! Purchased @ boutique. My first NATO been considering getting one for 3 years didn't think I would like it... I love it! Glad I pulled the trigger- more to come..


----------



## solesman

That really does look great. Gives the 300 an even more vintage look. Same material as the one that comes with the Railmaster 60th anniversary. Just the keepers on yours are square instead of rounded.



Lealole said:


> New Omega nylon NATO matches patina perfectly! Purchased @ boutique. My first NATO been considering getting one for 3 years didn't think I would like it... I love it! Glad I pulled the trigger- more to come..


----------



## solesman

That really does look great. Gives the 300 an even more vintage look. Same material as the one that comes with the Railmaster 60th anniversary. Just the keepers on yours are square instead of rounded.



Lealole said:


> New Omega nylon NATO matches patina perfectly! Purchased @ boutique. My first NATO been considering getting one for 3 years didn't think I would like it... I love it! Glad I pulled the trigger- more to come..


----------



## MSAINT

Helm Canvas


----------



## MSAINT

Oups, sorry for the duplicate...

here's an ol pic on a NATO.


----------



## Vanpelsma

Love it all different straps. Barton canvas perfect match for patina coloring.

Had to post these today.... have a great Sunday all !!
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

That canvas looks superb!



MSAINT said:


> Helm Canvas


----------



## TheLevelOne

*Got Salty*

Took mine down to the sea to get a little salty last weekend.

Regards ------------


----------



## SaMaster14

With my new Montblanc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3005

Just ordered mine!


----------



## solesman

Congrats! When should we expect and update and photos?



3005 said:


> Just ordered mine!


----------



## solesman

Congrats! When should we expect and update and photos?



3005 said:


> Just ordered mine!


----------



## Lealole

3005 said:


> Just ordered mine!


Congrats!! wear it in good health - probably will be the most accurate watch you will ever own!

My Collection:
Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial
Tudor Black Bay Bronze 
Seiko SKX009


----------



## Lealole

dup


----------



## 3005

solesman said:


> Congrats! When should we expect and update and photos?


Today! It's a beautiful watch. Loving it so far.


----------



## solesman

Nice!! Enjoy in great health.



3005 said:


> Today! It's a beautiful watch. Loving it so far.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

Today choice









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## emale

Here is my blue dial seamaster.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

I actually sold mine and am now just wearing the SMPc. I didn't fall in love with the SM300 like I thought I would. Looks amazing in photos, but in person it's really kind of dull. I wish the dial was black rather than dark grey. Oh well. I enjoy looking at pictures of it lol.


----------



## Zinzan

BigOrangeFan said:


> I actually sold mine and am now just wearing the SMPc. I didn't fall in love with the SM300 like I thought I would. Looks amazing in photos, but in person it's really kind of dull. I wish the dial was black rather than dark grey. Oh well. I enjoy looking at pictures of it lol.


We'll have to agree to disagree-the Seamaster 300 is anything but dull.


----------



## Deli

emale said:


> Here is my blue dial seamaster.


This Ti SM300 is a bomb. I got one on my bench this afternoon, that's a nice watch. I do prefer it on a leather strap though.

I wear my SM300 on a mesh btw.


----------



## Deli

emale said:


> Here is my blue dial seamaster.


This Ti SM300 is a bomb. I got one on my bench this afternoon, that's a nice watch. I do prefer it on a leather strap though.

I wear my SM300 on a mesh btw.


----------



## Huttfuzz

On a boat!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## diazmigue

BigOrangeFan said:


> I actually sold mine and am now just wearing the SMPc. I didn't fall in love with the SM300 like I thought I would. Looks amazing in photos, but in person it's really kind of dull. I wish the dial was black rather than dark grey. Oh well. I enjoy looking at pictures of it lol.


LOL.... I initially bought the SMP, but I couldn't stop thinking about the SM300. So I went back to the boutique and changed my brand new SMP for the SM300..... it was the best decision... I've been wearing my SM300 for two months and feel very happy with it. I also have had very good compliments from friends.... I was lucky that my local boutique had a good discount on the titanium version (it was their last unit), so price played an important role in my decision, I feel very lucky

The SMP is also very nice... If I find a good deal, I will buy one... I'd love to own both


----------



## solesman

Great choice! Will you be posting a photo? ;-)



diazmigue said:


> LOL.... I initially bought the SMP, but I couldn't stop thinking about the SM300. So I went back to the boutique and changed my brand new SMP for the SM300..... it was the best decision... I've been wearing my SM300 for two months and feel very happy with it. I also have had very good compliments from friends.... I was lucky that my local boutique had a good discount on the titanium version (it was their last unit), so price played an important role in my decision, I feel very lucky
> 
> The SMP is also very nice... If I find a good deal, I will buy one... I'd love to own both


----------



## diazmigue

solesman said:


> Great choice! Will you be posting a photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some photos a few weeks ago. Here is a new one.... I think the watch looks better in person than in photos (maybe I'm in love now lol)


----------



## solesman

Indeed you did. I just saw them after posting my reply. I Have to agree that it isn't an easy watch to photograph. In person its a beauty. I've tried it on so many times the most recent being a few weeks ago. It's calling louder than ever.......



diazmigue said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice! Will you be posting a photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some photos a few weeks ago. Here is a new one.... I think the watch looks better in person than in photos (maybe I'm in love now lol)
Click to expand...


----------



## BigOrangeFan

I just hate the bracelet. I think the "dated" SMPc bracelet is so much nicer. However, I do loooove the SM300 on a nato or canvas strap. The chrome between the dial and the crystal was also annoying. Sometimes I'd look down at the watch and my reflection would shine back in my face making it hard to tell the time. I've been wearing the SMPc for a few years now and haven't found anything I like better.


----------



## Zinzan

BigOrangeFan said:


> Sometimes I'd look down at the watch and my reflection would shine back in my face making it hard to tell the time.












Always perfectly readable to me.

Maybe it's your face? ;-)

3005's recent picture above.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

b-) I’m sorry, all I can see is a cell phone, a tiled ceiling and what looks to be a fluorescent light?


----------



## BigOrangeFan

Double post


----------



## BigOrangeFan

And I'm comparing to this, which almost shows no reflection.


----------



## Zinzan

BigOrangeFan said:


> View attachment 13215393
> 
> 
> And I'm comparing to this, which almost shows no reflection.


Looks good! Undoubtedly, it's the better watch for you!

For me, I'm happy with this:


----------



## MustangMike

First time poster. Finally pulled trigger on the SM300 and totallly satisfied. Ordered the Omega NATO leather strap and another nylon today from Omega's site. Susie's the metal bracelet myself but will only wear in dressy situations. Thanks for all in this thread helped me decide w all the great pics.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your 300. Looks great on you!


----------



## BigOrangeFan

Really looks great on that strap


----------



## mav

I've had this watch early 2015, when they first arrived at AD's. I absolutely love it. I took it with me to Hawaii last year...




























And kicking off Summer 2018...


----------



## solesman

It's such a classic look on that NATO. Really cool watch. It's got the perfect blend of vintage vibes with a hint of modern presence.



mav said:


> I've had this watch early 2015, when they first arrived at AD's. I absolutely love it. I took it with me to Hawaii last year...


----------



## MustangMike

New straps came in today. Not sold on the black w/orange highlight yet...but love the other two.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I like the look of the leather. The blue and grey would look best on the blue Ti version, but that doesn’t look bad at all. The OEM NATO straps are super quality. Enjoy em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

mav said:


> I've had this watch early 2015, when they first arrived at AD's. I absolutely love it. I took it with me to Hawaii last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And kicking off Summer 2018...


>BN8iu[0{c

Great pics! This is one classy watch!


----------



## arvindj227

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. Joined the club about 3 months ago. Got around to shooting some photos yesterday:


----------



## Zinzan

Great shots :-!, @arvindj227! And welcome.


----------



## MustangMike

I sent back the orange strap and ordered the green stripes and red/white/blue (July 4th and all...hah). Yea...I like straps.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09

MustangMike said:


> I sent back the orange strap and ordered the green stripes and red/white/blue (July 4th and all...hah). Yea...I like straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you Korean, or just like the colours? Cool contrast between the white and the dial.


----------



## MustangMike

Lol the red white blue strap is not mine. Belongs to a friend who has it on a PO. Too much white doesn’t go well with the vintage look of the SM300. Just posted for peeps to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

MustangMike said:


> Lol the red white blue strap is not mine. Belongs to a friend who has it on a PO. Too much white doesn't go well with the vintage look of the SM300. Just posted for peeps to see.


Then why the story about sending back the orange and ordering the green and red, white and blue?

Of the nato pics you've posted, only the leather nato works, in my opinion. But keep mixing it up and see what works for you.

Edit: forgot about the black with grey edges. It looks good, too.


----------



## MustangMike

Yea I meant just the green was an exchange. 

I will say the leather Omega strap is super soft and comfortable. The nylon straps feel great also, strong, smooth feel. I have some nice cheaper nylon Natos and these are slightly better. Worth it if you want the omega logo and slight upgrade, but still overpriced. I decided to splurge a little this time since it is my first Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

MustangMike said:


> Yea I meant just the green was an exchange.
> 
> I will say the leather Omega strap is super soft and comfortable. The nylon straps feel great also, strong, smooth feel. I have some nice cheaper nylon Natos and these are slightly better. Worth it if you want the omega logo and slight upgrade, but still overpriced. I decided to splurge a little this time since it is my first Omega.


Yep, the Omega NATOs are first rate. No apologies necessary for splurging!

I have the barenia leather deployant strap from Omega for my SM300. It's really nice, but I keep the watch on the bracelet during the summer.


----------



## Lealole

MustangMike said:


> Lol the red white blue strap is not mine. Belongs to a friend who has it on a PO. Too much white doesn't go well with the vintage look of the SM300. Just posted for peeps to see.
> 
> Some of those NATOs look terrible on our beloved SM 300 MC I have so many different straps for this watch started out with non Omega straps but now I pretty much only buy OEM straps my black rubber feels like leather it feels great on the wrist to. I also have a tan leather w/deployment clasp - both Omega's & very high quality. My first NATO I purchased last month I suggest you try this one the strap actually matches vintage patina on our watches & looks great:


----------



## MustangMike

Awesome that strap goes well. And yes there aren’t many esp bright colors that look well with it. 

I would like a leather Omega with deployment clasp but havent seen any. Omega site only sells the NATOs. Where can I find?

Authentic watches has some but they are all twice as much or more than Omega site. A NATO cost $350 on AW....$160 on Omega site. Some BS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbounddown9000

Nice pics, beautiful watch!


----------



## Lealole

MustangMike said:


> Awesome that strap goes well. And yes there aren't many esp bright colors that look well with it.
> 
> I would like a leather Omega with deployment clasp but havent seen any. Omega site only sells the NATOs. Where can I find?
> 
> Authentic watches has some but they are all twice as much or more than Omega site. A NATO cost $350 on AW....$160 on Omega site. Some BS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find them @ an Omega boutique if you live by one, or you can call them and they can ship to you! Very high quality & comfortable to wear!


----------



## vthom78

siesta time


----------



## vthom78

when on vacation, it's always salt o' clock b-)


----------



## rob09

.


----------



## pdaigle

rob09 said:


> .


I'm digging the Gulf racing color band! That is sweet looking!


----------



## oso2276

Adding my black Franken Seamaster coax 
The base was my 2220.80 bond co-axial (case, movement, etc.), the hands came from a 2538.20 GMT White, the bezel is from a 2231.80 Titanium and the dial is from my beloved 2254.50. I think it is an interesting piece.
It has been a reliable watch. It has a 2500C movement and never has lost a beat.
View attachment 11570898

I'm keeping the old bezel, hands and dial just in case I´ll ever need to resurrect the bond.
View attachment 11570906

For now, it will remain like this but I might install the black bezel of a 2254.50 just for a different look.
Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

rob09 said:


> .


Nice shot!! Great looking strap on the SM300!


----------



## Lealole

Nice Saturday cruise..


----------



## rob09

So many different ways to wear this watch, never ceases to look amazing.


----------



## SaMaster14

iPhoneX portrait mode! Spectre on leather nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stanul

I'm thinking of taking the bracelet to Omega to brush the PCL.
Does anyone know how much will they charge?


----------



## jmsrolls

Stanul said:


> I'm thinking of taking the bracelet to Omega to brush the PCL.
> Does anyone know how much will they charge?


I used a local jeweler and he charged me $35. Good job.


----------



## tbensous

SaMaster14 said:


> iPhoneX portrait mode! Spectre on leather nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice, is that Barton nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

tbensous said:


> Nice, is that Barton nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's an Omega one! I've never heard of Barton, do they make leather natos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apollo83

I've tried a new leather strap (made from Reindeer)from FinWatchStraps, and I think this one is working much better than my previous tan leather choice:

(full review here )


----------



## tbensous

.


----------



## tbensous

SaMaster14 said:


> No, it's an Omega one! I've never heard of Barton, do they make leather natos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes they do. Here is my PO with one of their Leather Nato.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Salty day of successful fishing with my SM300MC ti. Friday was one year on the wrist.

Regards ----------


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Beautiful shot Rob. This reference still haunts me. Just that little bit too large for me sadly.



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Beautiful shot Rob. This reference still haunts me. Just that little bit too large for me sadly.


Thanks Dan! I totally understand, it's all about that sweet spot!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Morrisdog

A weekend of camping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> A weekend of camping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue is sooo good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

Do you guys think they will update this watch for the Master Chronometer movement?


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> That blue is sooo good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Dan.

It's still my fav..

However I have been thinking about the Exp 2 .. it's a tad large but I don't mind ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> It's still my fav..
> 
> However I have been thinking about the Exp 2 .. it's a tad large but I don't mind ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe go for the older model as it's 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSWATCH

There is a well known AD in the UK currently selling the blue titanium model for less than the black steel version.

Just thought I’d mention it, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Mine -










My Son's -


----------



## Buchmann69

Titanium on Ω NATO




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ttommywatches

Does the Trilogy edition count?


----------



## solesman

Great pics! Now if only my wrist could accomodate this watch :-(



Hoppyjr said:


> Mine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Son's -


----------



## solesman

Nailed it with these photos Rob!



Buchmann69 said:


> Titanium on Ω NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

A great watch and one I also own, but no it doesn't 



TTommyTizzats said:


> Does the Trilogy edition count?
> 
> View attachment 13520231


----------



## ttommywatches

Aw shucks  Well, I love the blue dial 300. I might pick one up soon!


----------



## Blackdog

New member of this Club !

I'm really thrilled by this watch !

I have always been an Omega fan. though lately I've been more in the Rolex side of things. I am a fan of their 5-digit Sports models.

But ever since it was made available, back in 2014, I liked this watch well above other Omega offerings.

I like the way it still looks modern while sporting all those clear vintage cues. I like how it is very different from the other contemporary Seamasters, but still keeping that strong Omega DNA. Some people find it dull. I disagree, it's very classy and dressy, just not nearly as loud as the other SM Divers.

The PCLs don't bother me at all. I think they go well with a watch that's mostly destined to desk diving duties anyway. And the movement is a beauty both in looks and design.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TTommyTizzats said:


> Aw shucks  Well, I love the blue dial 300. I might pick one up soon!


Send me a PM with your contact info. ;-)


----------



## diazmigue

Hi Guys... Last weekend was in the Caribbean... It was the first time for my SM300 at the beach.. Here are some pics.... 
I am a certified advanced diver, but this wasn't a diving trip... I hope next time I'll be able to take some pics whilst diving


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## solesman

Nice to see the Ti version getting popular. Doesn't help that it doesn't fit me and I love the look! :-d


----------



## Buchmann69

Tried on a custom strap which I had made for my bronze Oris Carl Brashear, which also has a 21mm lug width like the Omega Seamaster 300




























Here is the same strap on the Oris...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Looks great on both references Rob 



Buchmann69 said:


> Tried on a custom strap which I had made for my bronze Oris Carl Brashear, which also has a 21mm lug width like the Omega Seamaster 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same strap on the Oris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## num

Have been enjoying the 300MC for several months and got the chance to pick up a fully brushed bracelet. The Spectre limited edition STZ003191 + STZ003185 bracelet can be found relatively easily and I was quoted $770USD from boutique (around $990USD for the PCL STZ001145 IIRC). I'm definitely liking the fully brushed bracelet more but it's nice to have both to easily swap for more dressy occasions. I'm biased to the BCL having the vintage submariner fully brushed look and loving it (i.e. 5513).

I did definitely enjoy the look of the PCLs at certain times but found myself longing for the BCLs and finally got a new complete bracelet. I don't think it throws off the symmetry with the top of the polished lugs and I think it actually looks better. I'll see how long it will take me to see how long it takes for the branded "007" on the STZ003191 clasp to bother me given I don't have the limited edition watch case and I end up replacing with a new STZ001145 clasp.


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Looks great on both references Rob


Hey Dan, thanks brother 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

num said:


> Have been enjoying the 300MC for several months and got the chance to pick up a fully brushed bracelet. The Spectre limited edition STZ003191 + STZ003185 bracelet can be found relatively easily and I was quoted $770USD from boutique (around $990USD for the PCL STZ001145 IIRC). I'm definitely liking the fully brushed bracelet more but it's nice to have both to easily swap for more dressy occasions. I'm biased to the BCL having the vintage submariner fully brushed look and loving it (i.e. 5513).
> 
> I did definitely enjoy the look of the PCLs at certain times but found myself longing for the BCLs and finally got a new complete bracelet. I don't think it throws off the symmetry with the top of the polished lugs and I think it actually looks better. I'll see how long it will take me to see how long it takes for the branded "007" on the STZ003191 clasp to bother me given I don't have the limited edition watch case and I end up replacing with a new STZ001145 clasp.]
> 
> Looks great and nice to have options!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## richterto

Now that the 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300 LE is out, which one is "better"? The 300 Master Co-Axial or the 60th LE? I like the modern wider ceramic bezel with liquid metal of the MC but I also like the smaller case size and bracelet design of the 60th LE which is only 39mm vs 41mm.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

I have the 60th and it's a very special watch. An important watch and one I truly feel Omega put tremendous effort into. The controversies will persist but in my mind it's a winner (even now) and this will slowly be realised by a wider audience in time. Just my view.


----------



## Zinzan

There is no “better”. I love my Seamaster 300 Spectre and overall I prefer it to the 60th, but others may feel differently. The smaller size will definitely suit some. The larger size may suit others. 

So, it is good we have choices.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I had the 300MC but it looked like a hockey puck on my small wrist. Now I have the LE and it is perfect with the narrow bezel and smaller case size. The short endlinks also help. Somewhere early in the Trilogy Owners thread Dan (Solesman) posted a pic with both. The difference is quite striking.


----------



## solesman

And here is said photo for comparison 











Sloopjohnb said:


> I had the 300MC but it looked like a hockey puck on my small wrist. Now I have the LE and it is perfect with the narrow bezel and smaller case size. The short endlinks also help. Somewhere early in the Trilogy Owners thread Dan (Solesman) posted a pic with both. The difference is quite striking.


----------



## richterto

solesman said:


> And here is said photo for comparison
> 
> View attachment 13592387


Wow. Thanks for the photo. So similar yet so different.


----------



## richterto

solesman said:


> And here is said photo for comparison
> 
> View attachment 13592387


Wow. Thanks for the photo. So similar yet so different.


----------



## solesman

richterto said:


> Wow. Thanks for the photo. So similar yet so different.


Devil is in the details. Both great watches. Can't go wrong with either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerDul

Hi All new owner of blue ti watch. Just popped omega leather Nato on it very happy with the feel, still have to break in the bracelet but great material super comfortable to wear. wondering how the leather will react to sweat and water. I don’t baby watches plan to wear for everything. Including messy kids who tear up the living room..


----------



## TylerDul

Here is the brushed bracelet too my ad did it for free...crop job..


----------



## doctwotree

My Hirsch Osiris just arrived and I couldn't wait to see it on my Seamaster. I think that it really makes the lume color pop.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

TylerDul said:


> Hi All new owner of blue ti watch. Just popped omega leather Nato on it very happy with the feel, still have to break in the bracelet but great material super comfortable to wear. wondering how the leather will react to sweat and water. I don't baby watches plan to wear for everything. Including messy kids who tear up the living room..


Looks great! You may want to choose a nylon NATO as it will be far more robust and easy to clean if needs be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

The Tudor GMT has been getting all the wrist time, but, this morning, I strapped my 300 on and remembered why I appreciate this watch so much. The brand heritage, classic looks, and dimensions, make me smile everytime I put it on. It's a grown up's watch. No BS.

Played with the camera editor for nice black and white photo...


----------



## yokied

solesman said:


> And here is said photo for comparison


Thanks for posting that comparison. It looks like the 1957 is for me and I'm late to the party. Are these sold out globally or is it worth rolling into an AD? Is there a specific thread for the 1957?


----------



## solesman

yokied said:


> Thanks for posting that comparison. It looks like the 1957 is for me and I'm late to the party. Are these sold out globally or is it worth rolling into an AD? Is there a specific thread for the 1957?


I'm not sure where you are based, but I see them in my travels in the UK. Both AD's and Omega boutiques for that matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

I'm in Sydney, Australia. I'll have a look for one this week.


----------



## iluvettes3

I decided to introduce my daughter to my Omega and let her try it on.....she's only 16 months but learning early.......


----------



## JP(Canada)

Another 'moment' that inspired me to take a snap this aft. You know it's a beauty when it still looks great under less than ideal hands positions for a photo.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## solesman

JP(Canada) said:


>


Beautiful! Right blend of vintage with a contemporary edge. Sadly wears too big for me though :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Have been wearing the 300 a lot again. Still my favorite modern Seamaster.


----------



## Scalpel

Here's another couple pics...short-sleeved and long.


----------



## indy78

I liked the various pictures of the Seamaster 300 TI posted so I went to the Omega Boutique in Costa Mesa and have sticker shock at the $9,000 price. The price was nearly $9700 with tax. I may have to begin a search for a well maintained preowned 300 TI. There's no way I would pay that regardless of how sharp this watch looks.


----------



## Zinzan

indy78 said:


> I liked the various pictures of the Seamaster 300 TI posted so I went to the Omega Boutique in Costa Mesa and have sticker shock at the $9,000 price. The price was nearly $9700 with tax. I may have to begin a search for a well maintained preowned 300 TI. There's no way I would pay that regardless of how sharp this watch looks.


Yep, that's not a cheap watch. You should be able to get a discount at an AD (opposed to a Boutique) or a trusted seller.

And yes, you'll pay quite a bit less if you buy used. They come up for sale fairly regularly here, so if you take your time and buy the seller, you'll find one in mint condition at a good price.

Regardless of the sticker shock, how did you like the watch? How did the color look to you in person? How did it look and feel on your wrist? What did you think of the weight of the titanium and the bracelet?


----------



## indy78

The Omega Boutique and the Rolex AD are next to each other in the South Coast Plaza so I tried on the Submariner and both the Seamaster 300 in steel and 300TI. All three watches sit on my wrist the same and feel very similar. However, I prefer the 300TI over the other two watches. The reason being is the TI's weight in comparison to the Seamaster 300 in steel or the Sub. The TI definitely feels light and similar to my Breiting Aerospace EVO which is of course a titanium watch. 

I definitely prefer the co-axial movement over the 3135 and this is based on my experience with the two movements. Both of these movements are far more accurate out of the box then my DateJust and previous Submariner. I currently have the 8500 in a 42MM PLANET OCEAN 600M on a steel bracelet and the 2500 Steel on rubber strap Planet Ocean 2909.50.82. I rarely were the Planet Ocean 600 because it's top heavy and not really comfortable.


----------



## indy78

The Omega Boutique and the Rolex AD are next to each other in the South Coast Plaza so I tried on the Submariner and both the Seamaster 300 in steel and 300TI. All three watches sit on my wrist the same and feel very similar. However, I prefer the 300TI over the other two watches. The reason being is the TI's weight in comparison to the Seamaster 300 in steel or the Sub. The TI definitely feels light and similar to my Breiting Aerospace EVO which is of course a titanium watch. 

I definitely prefer the co-axial movement over the 3135 and this is based on my experience with the two movements. Both of these movements are far more accurate out of the box then my DateJust and previous Submariner. I currently have the 8500 in a 42MM PLANET OCEAN 600M on a steel bracelet and the 2500 Steel on rubber strap Planet Ocean 2909.50.82. I rarely were the Planet Ocean 600 because it's top heavy and not really comfortable.


----------



## Buchmann69

indy78 said:


> The Omega Boutique and the Rolex AD are next to each other in the South Coast Plaza so I tried on the Submariner and both the Seamaster 300 in steel and 300TI. All three watches sit on my wrist the same and feel very similar. However, I prefer the 300TI over the other two watches. The reason being is the TI's weight in comparison to the Seamaster 300 in steel or the Sub. The TI definitely feels light and similar to my Breiting Aerospace EVO which is of course a titanium watch.
> 
> I definitely prefer the co-axial movement over the 3135 and this is based on my experience with the two movements. Both of these movements are far more accurate out of the box then my DateJust and previous Submariner. I currently have the 8500 in a 42MM PLANET OCEAN 600M on a steel bracelet and the 2500 Steel on rubber strap Planet Ocean 2909.50.82. I rarely were the Planet Ocean 600 because it's top heavy and not really comfortable.


I love the lightness of the titanium model!

Aside from its good looks, I purchased the titanium model mainly because of how light and comfortable it wears.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

The Ti 300 in one of my favourite references and if my wrist could pull it off, I would be wearing one right now. Love blue and it’s soooooo light to wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

Anyone here own the titanium - rose gold two tone? It doesn't seem that common but it looks like a pretty good combination to me.


----------



## bigjaymofo

I’ve been wearing mine on the brown oem strap since I bought it. Not really a a bracelet guy and not a fan of the PCL, so I thought. Had an itch to try it on the bracelet and wow, it’s just magical. 

I’m in love all over again!


----------



## babola

bigjaymofo said:


> I've been wearing mine on the brown oem strap since I bought it. Not really a a bracelet guy and not a fan of the PCL, so I thought. Had an itch to try it on the bracelet and wow, it's just magical.
> 
> I'm in love all over again!


Any photos on the strap?
Thanks.


----------



## bigjaymofo

babola said:


> Any photos on the strap?
> Thanks.


Here you go...


----------



## babola

bigjaymofo said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 13748943
> 
> View attachment 13748945


Thanks very much!


----------



## jlyc2

Is there any good rubber strap options besides Hirsch for this watch? I love the Rubber B straps but alas they don't make anything for Omega and the 21mm lug width is a bit of an odd ball. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

My 300









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

I join the club!


----------



## solesman

Pop into an Omega boutique and ask them to order you the black rubber strap from the Planet Ocean GMT reference number: 232.32.44.22.01.001 this is 21mm and fits ;-)











jlyc2 said:


> Is there any good rubber strap options besides Hirsch for this watch? I love the Rubber B straps but alas they don't make anything for Omega and the 21mm lug width is a bit of an odd ball. Thanks.


----------



## bigjaymofo

solesman said:


> Pop into an Omega boutique and ask them to order you the black rubber strap from the Planet Ocean GMT reference number: 232.32.44.22.01.001 this is 21mm and fits ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13777375


That strap would look pretty sweet on the 300. Anyone who has already done this have any pics?


----------



## solesman

bigjaymofo said:


> That strap would look pretty sweet on the 300. Anyone who has already done this have any pics?


Phillterr over on Instagram wears his 300 on that strap ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## MustangMike

Loving the leather Omega strap more and more as it breaks in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

I want to get a black strap for mine. I’ve been considering the 21mm OEM Snoopy Cordura with white stitching, the DSOTM all black Cordura or the PO black rubber strap. Anyone wearing their 300 on any of these. Got any pics? 

Anyone have any other suggestions? I plan on using an Omega deployant so I would prefer an actual deployant strap with no keepers.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Soooooooo good!!



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Drinchalla

I have a Omega strap ref# 98000435 cousu main on my SM 300. It's not a 100% fit, sits a bit above the lug but doesn't impede the bezel rotation and the pins had to be slightly curved. I like it. Very comfortable and easy to adjust


----------



## rob09

Drinchalla said:


> I have a Omega strap ref# 98000435 cousu main on my SM 300. It's not a 100% fit, sits a bit above the lug but doesn't impede the bezel rotation and the pins had to be slightly curved. I like it. Very comfortable and easy to adjust


Wrist pics?


----------



## Drinchalla

Wrist pic


----------



## Buchmann69

Drinchalla said:


> Wrist pic


That's pretty cool. What is the lug width of that strap?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Drinchalla

21mm according to the inside of the strap


----------



## bigjaymofo

Agreed, looks really good. I'm seriously considering this strap.

Thanks for the pics.



Buchmann69 said:


> That's pretty cool. What is the lug width of that strap?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Indyboot

Hey all, x-posting a question here that I had on the Rolex/Tudor Sub-forum: for those of you who also have/had a SubC 114060, how would you compare it to an Omega 300MC? I picked up one today in the blue Ti, but I have a month to decide if I want to keep it long term, or sell/return in favor of the SubC. I know the 300MC has been dubbed the “Sub-killer” but curious to hear from actual current or past SubC owners. Thanks!

FWIW I have a 6.7” flat wrist, and fit/comfort are basically #1 in my book! I am ultimately after the mythical GADA...


----------



## num

Indyboot said:


> Hey all, x-posting a question here that I had on the Rolex/Tudor Sub-forum: for those of you who also have/had a SubC 114060, how would you compare it to an Omega 300MC? I picked up one today in the blue Ti, but I have a month to decide if I want to keep it long term, or sell/return in favor of the SubC. I know the 300MC has been dubbed the "Sub-killer" but curious to hear from actual current or past SubC owners. Thanks!
> 
> FWIW I have a 6.7" flat wrist, and fit/comfort are basically #1 in my book! I am ultimately after the mythical GADA...


I have the 300MC and an older pre-"super case" Sub. IMO newer super case Sub wear too big on my 7.5" wrist and I just never got to like the aesthetic. I really do like the aesthetic of old Sub slightly more than the 300MC even with the harder to adjust older bracelet. The 300MC is more comfortable to me and the adjustable clasp a little more convenient - which sometimes comes in very handy. The case lugs fit just right sitting on my wrist but I would think <7" wrist the lugs would look too long. I have been wearing the 300MC daily for a few months appreciating the comfort, aesthetic and it being more "subtle" than the Sub as a fashion statement. I went with a BCL stainless bracelet which toned it down even more. I find the 300MC more of a GADA "tool watch" than the vintage sub as I worry less under daily use.


----------



## Indyboot

^ interesting - is there a BCL Ti bracelet as well?


----------



## num

Indyboot said:


> ^ interesting - is there a BCL Ti bracelet as well?


I haven't seen a brushed TI bracelet and imagine it would be more difficult to find a jeweler to brush it for you, but not impossible. I also admit I really like the TI very with the blue dial/bezel - really like the blue they chose and it makes the vintage hour markers pop. I almost got a used TI with warranty remaining but opted for the SS in the end.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Colorofwind

I just purchased a new 300MC in leather strap as a bd gift for my dad. I'm a bit concerned with a problem I found: the crown is quite stiff to turn. And if I manually wind the watch, I can feel a quite high level of resistance. When I tried another 300MC in display in local boutique, its crown had only about half of the resistance. I wonder if anyone has similar issues on your 300MC. Does it mean that the crown/movement needs service/lubrication? Thanks in advance!


----------



## solesman

Randolph Aviators Rene?



Titan II said:


> View attachment 13808299
> 
> 
> View attachment 13808305
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Randolph Aviators Rene?
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13808299
> 
> 
> View attachment 13808305
> 
> 
> René
Click to expand...

Hi Dan,

They're actually the American Optical - Original Aviator glasses..."first ever sunglass to land on the moon worn by Commander Neil Armstrong and the crew of Apollo 11 in 1969".

Let's hope I'm not opening up a can of worms with that statement. LOL

René


----------



## jwolfe

Does the 300MC go through the same Metas testing the newer watches go through “Master Chronometer” ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

jwolfe said:


> Does the 300MC go through the same Metas testing the newer watches go through "Master Chronometer" ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes it does.









René


----------



## Zinzan

jwolfe said:


> Does the 300MC go through the same Metas testing the newer watches go through "Master Chronometer" ?





Titan II said:


> Yes it does.


No, it doesn't. "Master Co-Axial" is an anti-magnetic designation on some Omega Co-Axial movements, and preceded the development of the new METAS certified "Master Chronometer" movements.


----------



## Titan II

Zinzan said:


> jwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 300MC go through the same Metas testing the newer watches go through "Master Chronometer" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't. "Master Co-Axial" is an anti-magnetic designation on some Omega Co-Axial movements, and preceded the development of the new METAS certified "Master Chronometer" movements.
Click to expand...

My apologies!! Zinzan is correct...the SM300MC has the Master Co-Axial designation, not Master Chronometer.

Thanks Zz!!

René


----------



## Zinzan

Titan II said:


> My apologies!! Zinzan is correct...the SM300MC has the Master Co-Axial designation, not Master Chronometer.
> 
> Thanks Zz!!
> 
> René


No worries. It is confusing, even to explain.


----------



## jwolfe

Zinzan said:


> No worries. It is confusing, even to explain.


That Dial though... everytime I see it, It just completely takes me in.


----------



## Zinzan

jwolfe said:


> That Dial though... everytime I see it, It just completely takes me in.


Yep, love the dial. I've had my Spectre over 3 years now and never tire of it.

By the way, my non-Master Chronometer Master Co-Axial is more than accurate at approx. +2 s/d.


----------



## jwolfe

Zinzan said:


> Yep, love the dial. I've had my Spectre over 3 years now and never tire of it.
> 
> By the way, my non-Master Chronometer Master Co-Axial is more than accurate at approx. +1 s/d.


Is that consistent ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

Pretty consistent, but apologies, it's +2.2s the last time I tracked it (over 18 days):


----------



## DripCassanova

dawiz said:


> Thanks for opening the thread!


Amazing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## solesman

How I wish I could pull off this model.



JP(Canada) said:


>


----------



## jedy617

I have a sedna incoming thursday, super hyped!


----------



## solesman

Solid gold or the steel or Ti 2 tone?



jedy617 said:


> I have a sedna incoming thursday, super hyped!


----------



## solesman

Solid gold or the steel or Ti 2 tone?



jedy617 said:


> I have a sedna incoming thursday, super hyped!


----------



## jedy617

Solid gold on the leather strap, doesn't seem to be too many around these parts. Was thinking about also grabbing the golden brown novonappa nato which looks gorgeous on the preview, and even a black fabric nato too possibly...I know nato+gold is kinda weird and I won't be making use of the clasp but somehow with the red gold those browns and blacks look killer.


----------



## solesman

Thats a real beauty! I get the NATO and gold. I would personally put it on the cordura strap from the Speedmaster Black Black. I look forward to the incoming soon.











jedy617 said:


> Solid gold on the leather strap, doesn't seem to be too many around these parts. Was thinking about also grabbing the golden brown novonappa nato which looks gorgeous on the preview, and even a black fabric nato too possibly...I know nato+gold is kinda weird and I won't be making use of the clasp but somehow with the red gold those browns and blacks look killer.


----------



## jedy617

solesman said:


> Thats a real beauty! I get the NATO and gold. I would personally put it on the cordura strap from the Speedmaster Black Black. I look forward to the incoming soon.


I think that would look great! I've seen some red gold blancpain fithy fathoms use as similar strap. Might go aftermarket on this one, after buying this thing, I actually don't have too much money left over for straps! I have a 20mm alligator hirsch from my speedy along with some others from cola-reb, etc...for some reason I can't seen any of them working with the seamaster however.


----------



## solesman

It would look fantastic. If you're buying this watch brand new, I would ask them to throw the strap in for free. Also for reference the Seamaster 300 has 21mm lug width so 20mm won't look right. Lastly, why buy cheap after market straps for a £12,000 watch? OEM all the way 



jedy617 said:


> I think that would look great! I've seen some red gold blancpain fithy fathoms use as similar strap. Might go aftermarket on this one, after buying this thing, I actually don't have too much money left over for straps! I have a 20mm alligator hirsch from my speedy along with some others from cola-reb, etc...for some reason I can't seen any of them working with the seamaster however.


----------



## jedy617

solesman said:


> It would look fantastic. If you're buying this watch brand new, I would ask them to throw the strap in for free. Also for reference the Seamaster 300 has 21mm lug width so 20mm won't look right. Lastly, why buy cheap after market straps for a £12,000 watch? OEM all the way


I bought it pre-owned from an AD in mint condition for a great price, so no extra strap. And we'll see I might try some 20's I have for fun, I've fit 19's with lug widths of 20's and most still looked just right. Moot point either way since I don't think any if the strap styles will match.

Also, never said anything about cheap non OEM strap. In my collection right now I probably have at least 40 straps, OEM and non OEM so I have a lot of experience, if I go non OEM it will be of very high quality while still saving a lot since Omega nato prices are pretty crazy. For example Hirsch makes OEM straps for Omega, and their Viscount Alligator is as nice or nicer than any of the OEM Gators I've had while being a good amount more affordable.


----------



## jedy617

What do you guys think? Rare bird around here it seems.


----------



## jedy617

Got it in the mail a day early so super early bad pics, will get proper ones later!


----------



## JP(Canada)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jedy617

JP(Canada) said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


thanks!


----------



## watchaddict00

jedy617 said:


> View attachment 13911789


That's an amazing watch and looks really like a classic. Congrats!


----------



## Zinzan

jedy617 said:


> Got it in the mail a day early so super early bad pics, will get proper ones later!


It looks great on the strap. Is there a Sedna deployant clasp?


----------



## jedy617

Zinzan said:


> It looks great on the strap. Is there a Sedna deployant clasp?


Yep!


----------



## jedy617

watchaddict00 said:


> That's an amazing watch and looks really like a classic. Congrats!


Thank you! Feels super old school but beefed up with the new tech


----------



## SaMaster14

With a Godfather cocktail (and reppin' both my schools)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

Anothet Spectre appearance, quick beer at Hong Kong International. 








Love the Omega Barenia deployant strap.


----------



## solesman

Absolutely stunning watch!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jedy617

:-!


----------



## Zinzan

At 7007, the Spectre might be the biggest Limited Edition ever? Somehow, it’s held it’s value.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

























René


----------



## solesman

Yep thats pretty amazing for a largely mass produced LE. Lose the 007 BS smeared all over the watch and it makes it more desirable. Go figure Omega!

One of a few LE's including the silver snoopy and the Speedy Tuesday that have appreciated in value.



Zinzan said:


> At 7007, the Spectre might be the biggest Limited Edition ever? Somehow, it's held it's value.


----------



## solesman

Yep thats pretty amazing for a largely mass produced LE. Lose the 007 BS smeared all over the watch and it makes it more desirable. Go figure Omega!

One of a few LE's including the silver snoopy and the Speedy Tuesday that have appreciated in value.



Zinzan said:


> At 7007, the Spectre might be the biggest Limited Edition ever? Somehow, it's held it's value.


----------



## solesman

Looks super on that strap Rene!!



Titan II said:


> Because there can never be too many pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13912223
> 
> 
> View attachment 13912225
> 
> 
> View attachment 13912227
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Looks super on that strap Rene!!
> 
> Thanks, Dan! That's much appreciated. I really like this combo.
> 
> I find the SM300MC to be almost as versatile as the Speedy when it comes to different strap combinations.
> 
> Speaking of Speedmasters, are you any closer to making a decision as to your next purchase?
> 
> René


----------



## solesman

Totally agree. Just a shame it has 21mm lugs instead of 20mm.

Nope. No closer. There are so many references that I like and I'm also intrigued by the 50th anniversary. Not fussed about a 321 Speedy.



Titan II said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks super on that strap Rene!!
> 
> Thanks, Dan! That's much appreciated. I really like this combo.
> 
> I find the SM300MC to be almost as versatile as the Speedy when it comes to different strap combinations.
> 
> Speaking of Speedmasters, are you any closer to making a decision as to your next purchase?
> 
> René
Click to expand...


----------



## SpankyMcGee

I love this watch. Pure class.


----------



## Zinzan

solesman said:


> Yep thats pretty amazing for a largely mass produced LE. Lose the 007 BS smeared all over the watch and it makes it more desirable. Go figure Omega!
> 
> One of a few LE's including the silver snoopy and the Speedy Tuesday that have appreciated in value.


Actually, forgot about the 15,007 Spectre Aqua Terras, which was much more 007 branded. Did those sell out?


----------



## solesman

I don't think so. There always seems to be one languishing in any AD case that I happen upon. Awful reference!!



Zinzan said:


> Actually, forgot about the 15,007 Spectre Aqua Terras, which was much more 007 branded. Did those sell out?


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Totally agree. Just a shame it has 21mm lugs instead of 20mm.
> 
> Yeah, the odd lug spacing does make finding straps a little challenging. That's why I went ahead and ordered some custom straps.
> 
> Good luck on your journey to find your next piece. The research and the hunt are really fun parts of the hobby, so remember enjoy.
> 
> René


----------



## jedy617

Some higher quality pics for you all!


----------



## 6R15

Love the Ti version... it has become my new daily


----------



## SpankyMcGee

My two most worn. I love them both.


----------



## SpankyMcGee

Double post.


----------



## 6R15

SpankyMcGee said:


> DP


nice, i love dp


----------



## jedy617

gachiBASS


----------



## solesman

Oh nice!! I remember your thread a while back and wondered if you got one. Makes quite a pair with the Daytona.



6R15 said:


> Love the Ti version... it has become my new daily
> 
> View attachment 13914333


----------



## busch12

I've got 7 more days left on my work trip, can't wait to get back I'm trading in my SMPC for one of these 300MCs. Vintage styling and no date will always win me over. I thought about the LE 57, but I don't like the gray dial with black bezel. 

I wish they made an OEM rubber strap for this watch. It would look cracking on that sedna gold one, like the rose gold yachtmaster!

Was torn between the PO 8900 and this, but I think this will be a keeper *he says for the 15th time*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

busch12 said:


> I've got 7 more days left on my work trip, can't wait to get back I'm trading in my SMPC for one of these 300MCs. Vintage styling and no date will always win me over. I thought about the LE 57, but I don't like the gray dial with black bezel.
> 
> I wish they made an OEM rubber strap for this watch. It would look cracking on that sedna gold one, like the rose gold yachtmaster!
> 
> Was torn between the PO 8900 and this, but I think this will be a keeper *he says for the 15th time*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a 21mm rubber planet ocean strap that fits, I plan on getting it for my sedna, but jeez it's like $300 for a rubber strap! We'll see if I end up going for it or grabbing a Hirsch natural rubber for less than $100. The Omega one comes right up to the lugs and gives it a nice integrated look though...


----------



## jedy617

So guess what I found! A 22mm Bonetto Cinturini I forgot that came with my Halios I bought awhile back, fits great in the 21mm lugs.

Do we like the look of rubber on a sedna 300? This will help me decide if I want to invest in a nice rubber strap like the planet ocean one, that being said, nothing wrong with this strap besides the circle cut outs not being to my style.

It's also super comfy.


----------



## solesman

Black rubber makes the gold case pop.Thumbs up here.



jedy617 said:


> So guess what I found! A 22mm Bonetto Cinturini I forgot that came with my Halios I bought awhile back, fits great in the 21mm lugs.
> 
> Do we like the look of rubber on a sedna 300? This will help me decide if I want to invest in a nice rubber strap like the planet ocean one, that being said, nothing wrong with this strap besides the circle cut outs not being to my style.
> 
> It's also super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 13924221
> 
> 
> View attachment 13924223


----------



## jedy617

Agreed, was thinking on this Hirsch Hevea which looks like it comes up close to the case kind of like the OEM planet ocean. Also made of natural unvulcanized rubber which is great for $75. Similar in style to the new seamaster 300m straps. I would prefer the planet ocean strap, but I don't think I can justify 5x the price of the Hirsch.

Hevea:


----------



## jedy617

It's also looking/feeling quite nice on this 20mm leather nato. I just ordered a custom 21mm barenia/novonappa so it's got me excited, should be OEM quality or better. For some reason it feels a bit comfier and the weight distribution feels better on this than the stock strap and deployment...


----------



## Buchmann69

22mm Isofrane fits nicely between the 21mm lugs...



















Here's a custom 21mm canvas strap:










Cheapestnatostraps.com has many affordable 21mm strap options, here's one:










Omega NATO is one of my favorites for this watch:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Zinzan

Buchmann69 said:


> Here's a custom 21mm canvas strap:


The other combos look fine, but you nailed it with this one.


----------



## Buchmann69

Zinzan said:


> The other combos look fine, but you nailed it with this one.


Thanks.

I actually purchased this strap for my Oris Carl Brashear which also has 21mm lugs, here it is:



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Totally agree. Looks amazing! Who made that Rob?



Zinzan said:


> The other combos look fine, but you nailed it with this one.


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Totally agree. Looks amazing! Who made that Rob?


Hey Dan and thank you!

Aaron from combat-straps dot com is who made this strap.

Happy Speedy hunting Dan, waiting to see what ends up on your wrist!

Best regards,
Rob


----------



## solesman

Thanks for the info Rob. I'm still debating and getting nowhere fast. Too many references and choices. Makes it tough for an indecisive git like me!!! :-d


----------



## solesman

Thanks for the info Rob. I'm still debating and getting nowhere fast. Too many references and choices. Makes it tough for an indecisive git like me!!! :-d


----------



## jedy617

Hey guys you think this strap would fit the seamaster 300: https://www.everestbands.com/collec...end-rubber-with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-deepsea

The lug width is 21mm which is perfect, just unsure if the curvature of the end of the strap would work. Was hoping it would be similar to the Omega planet ocean 21mm strap with the curved ends but it's $150 cheaper...


----------



## jedy617

While waiting for my custom novonappa/barenia nato being made, I decided to test crown and buckle's premium nylon nato. It was designed to compete with $200+ OEM Natos like Omega's without the insane price tag. I'm enjoying it so far, very smooth and comfortable on the wrist, and I like how the black contrasts the sedna.

I was trying to copy the look of Blancpain's fifty fathoms bathyscaphe on a nato, funny enough the two watches share a ton of similarity. They are both made from Sedna gold and have cera-gold bezels (Lots of swatch group similarities between the two) and the shapes and bevels of the two cases are actually very similar. The sedna gold buckle and loops on the bathyscaphe nato really sets it off though, would be sweet if I had that too. It does feel a bit weird strapping on a solid gold watch to a Nylon strap, but I think I can get used to it.

So do you think I pulled off the look?

Mine:









Bathyscaphe inspiration:


----------



## jedy617

Tons of marks on the ceramic though, have to wipe it down constantly lol


----------



## kkalle

So I love my Seamaster 300.
However, I find myself weary of using it daily, due to fear of scratching the bracelet and clasp. -Especially the PCLs.

So question: How is everyones bracelts holding up against the test of time and daily use? -Mabybe pictures showing the look of the bracelet, after it has been worn in.


----------



## solesman

jedy617 said:


> While waiting for my custom novonappa/barenia nato being made, I decided to test crown and buckle's premium nylon nato. It was designed to compete with $200+ OEM Natos like Omega's without the insane price tag. I'm enjoying it so far, very smooth and comfortable on the wrist, and I like how the black contrasts the sedna.
> 
> I was trying to copy the look of Blancpain's fifty fathoms bathyscaphe on a nato, funny enough the two watches share a ton of similarity. They are both made from Sedna gold and have cera-gold bezels (Lots of swatch group similarities between the two) and the shapes and bevels of the two cases are actually very similar. The sedna gold buckle and loops on the bathyscaphe nato really sets it off though, would be sweet if I had that too. It does feel a bit weird strapping on a solid gold watch to a Nylon strap, but I think I can get used to it.
> 
> So do you think I pulled off the look?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> View attachment 13947613
> 
> 
> Bathyscaphe inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 13947595


It looks great!! Good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

kkalle said:


> So I love my Seamaster 300.
> However, I find myself weary of using it daily, due to fear of scratching the bracelet and clasp. -Especially the PCLs.
> 
> So question: How is everyones bracelts holding up against the test of time and daily use? -Mabybe pictures showing the look of the bracelet, after it has been worn in.


Either put it on a leather strap, a nato, brush the center links so they show less scratches...or my personal advice, just wear it and if it bothers you, get a light polish once a year, and or use cape cod cloth once in awhile to get rid of hairline marks. I'm starting to get a few marks on mine, and believe me, on gold it's much more heartbreaking, but it's a tool watch and you have to get used to it.


----------



## Raza

So, how many of you have gotten the center links brushed? I just bought one and it's arriving tomorrow, which I'm so excited for. I'm going to take the bracelet to a local jeweler that I've used before for other things watch related to see if they'll be able to do it early next week.


----------



## Zinzan

kkalle said:


> So I love my Seamaster 300.
> However, I find myself weary of using it daily, due to fear of scratching the bracelet and clasp. -Especially the PCLs.


The clasp is brushed, so that helps. And it's not that expensive to replace, but it can be rebrushed easily enough. Personally, I'll just wait until servicing.


----------



## num

Raza said:


> So, how many of you have gotten the center links brushed? I just bought one and it's arriving tomorrow, which I'm so excited for. I'm going to take the bracelet to a local jeweler that I've used before for other things watch related to see if they'll be able to do it early next week.


I've have the fully brushed Spectre limited edition STZ003191 + STZ003185 bracelet on my non-spectre 300MC case for the last 4months while wearing it daily and really like it. I usual scratches/smudges are much less obvious with the fully brushed bracelet and I appreciate the aesthetic a lot more. I never look at the time and notice the PCL like I used to. I think it'll really come down to which one you think looks better. I posted a few pictures with the fully brushed bracelet on this thread back on page 276


----------



## Raza

Oh, so I realized I never posted a picture of mine:


----------



## Raza

num said:


> I've have the fully brushed Spectre limited edition STZ003191 + STZ003185 bracelet on my non-spectre 300MC case for the last 4months while wearing it daily and really like it. I usual scratches/smudges are much less obvious with the fully brushed bracelet and I appreciate the aesthetic a lot more. I never look at the time and notice the PCL like I used to. I think it'll really come down to which one you think looks better. I posted a few pictures with the fully brushed bracelet on this thread back on page 276


Thanks! I swing back and check that out. I'm very much on the brushed bracelets train, so I want to brush the PCLs out. Ideally, I'd get the Spectre bracelet, but I don't want to spend that kind of money. I might get an Omega "Bond" NATO and pony up for that, but going all the way for a new bracelet from the OEM is more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## rob09

jedy617 said:


> Hey guys you think this strap would fit the seamaster 300: https://www.everestbands.com/collec...end-rubber-with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-deepsea
> 
> The lug width is 21mm which is perfect, just unsure if the curvature of the end of the strap would work. Was hoping it would be similar to the Omega planet ocean 21mm strap with the curved ends but it's $150 cheaper...











Not genuine Everest, but same shape. Need to bend spring bars ever so slightly, but then it'll fit. Maybe even just warming strap first in hot water, before squeezing in.


----------



## jedy617

rob09 said:


> Not genuine Everest, but same shape. Need to bend spring bars ever so slightly, but then it'll fit. Maybe even just warming strap first in hot water, before squeezing in.


Sweet, what strap is that? Do you have curved spring bars for it?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Raza said:


> So, how many of you have gotten the center links brushed? I just bought one and it's arriving tomorrow, which I'm so excited for. I'm going to take the bracelet to a local jeweler that I've used before for other things watch related to see if they'll be able to do it early next week.


I picked one up a while back and it already had the center links brushed. It's my son's watch. I had the titanium version and much prefer his fully brushed links to the polished center.


----------



## rob09

Search Strapify on instagram. I'll try and find a link if you can't. And I just carefully bent a set of bars, ever so slightly.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jedy617

Just got my custom novonappa nato in


----------



## jedy617

rob09 said:


> Search Strapify on instagram. I'll try and find a link if you can't. And I just carefully bent a set of bars, ever so slightly.


Strapify australia? Can't find a 21mm on their site if that's who you are talking about, unless it's a 22


----------



## rob09

Sorry, my bad.

strapie.inc on instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/strapie.inc/


----------



## jedy617

rob09 said:


> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> strapie.inc on instagram.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/strapie.inc/


Awesome, thanks. You like yours?


----------



## rob09

Yeah, it's nice for a change, quality isn't bad, doesn't feel cheap.


----------



## jedy617

rob09 said:


> Yeah, it's nice for a change, quality isn't bad, doesn't feel cheap.


Wish I knew if it was natural rubber or not, the seller has no idea, and 4 weeks shipping from china...I'd normally just get a hirsch natural rubber strap but I like this works with the omega deployment...


----------



## Titan II

I haven't posted in this thread for awhile. I thought I'd share a few pictures...just because.

René









View attachment 13992717


----------



## solesman

It's now 5 years almost to the day since Omega introduced the Seamaster 300 MC and I'm still in love with the Titanium version!!!!!

Photo credit: Monochrome Watches


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> It's now 5 years almost to the day since Omega introduced the Seamaster 300 MC and I'm still in love with the Titanium version!!!!!
> 
> Photo credit: Monochrome Watches
> View attachment 13993247


I should have never sold mine. Such a beauty!


----------



## solesman

Hoppyjr said:


> I should have never sold mine. Such a beauty!


May I ask why you chose to sell it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> May I ask why you chose to sell it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "grass is greener" syndrome.

It usually isn't.


----------



## solesman

So true! May I ask how long you had it for, how it felt on the wrist, did the blue become too much and any issues you had?

I'm not trying to turn you into buying aanother you understand! ;-d This watch has haunted me for 5 years and I may need to exorcize myself.



Hoppyjr said:


> The "grass is greener" syndrome.
> 
> It usually isn't.


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> So true! May I ask how long you had it for, how it felt on the wrist, did the blue become too much and any issues you had?
> 
> I'm not trying to turn you into buying aanother you understand! ;-d This watch has haunted me for 5 years and I may need to exorcize myself.


It was a great size and weight. Looked fantastic. I enjoyed the blue more than I expected (Omega does blue very very well). I just had something else inbound and the Omega was a recent acquisition, so it was the logical choice to go. To do it again I'd have kept it and been happy. The guy I sold it to also flipped it within weeks, but I wasn't in a position to buy it back. Oh well.


----------



## solesman

Hoppyjr said:


> It was a great size and weight. Looked fantastic. I enjoyed the blue more than I expected (Omega does blue very very well). I just had something else inbound and the Omega was a recent acquisition, so it was the logical choice to go. To do it again I'd have kept it and been happy. The guy I sold it to also flipped it within weeks, but I wasn't in a position to buy it back. Oh well.


It felt impossibly light when I tried it on. Totally agree about Omega doing blue very well!

I may have to make a trip to a boutique again soon. I'll wait for May 14th event first though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> It felt impossibly light when I tried it on. Totally agree about Omega doing blue very well!
> 
> I may have to make a trip to a boutique again soon. I'll wait for May 14th event first though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happens on May 14?


----------



## solesman

Hoppyjr said:


> What happens on May 14?


Omega reveal new models event.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

Dressing it up a bit on an OEM alligator.


----------



## solesman

Nicely done fella.



jedy617 said:


> Dressing it up a bit on an OEM alligator.
> 
> View attachment 13998961
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998965
> 
> 
> View attachment 13998967


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Dan, you need to forget about the blue one. It is too big for you, the long lugs and the big and overhanging bezel. Just remember your comparison pic with the LE. The smaller size fits you much better.

I also once tried on the blue one. It is indeed incredibly light but (owing an 8500 AT at the time) I found the blue too light, and didn‘t like the blue together with the yellowish fauxtina. It looked „cheap“ to me. I think the blue one would work better with white indices. But that‘s just my personal feelings.


----------



## jedy617

After owning the watch for a bit, I kind of wish there was no inner bezel ring of polished metal between the ceramic and the crystal, and I wish the ceramic bezel was a bit beefier looking, but I understand the old school aesthetics. Also surprised mine has been running so so. About 7 seconds fast a day, I expected a bit better. Besides that and being a super fingerprint magnet, I'm pretty happy with this thing. I'm very surprised there aren't any fellow full sedna gold owners on here it seems besides me... I wonder how many of them were actually sold.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Dan, you need to forget about the blue one. It is too big for you, the long lugs and the big and overhanging bezel. Just remember your comparison pic with the LE. The smaller size fits you much better.
> 
> I also once tried on the blue one. It is indeed incredibly light but (owing an 8500 AT at the time) I found the blue too light, and didn't like the blue together with the yellowish fauxtina. It looked „cheap" to me. I think the blue one would work better with white indices. But that's just my personal feelings.


Completely agree when on bracelet, but on the cordura it fitted great. I get where your coming from about the lume colour too. Need to see it again in the flesh haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

jedy617 said:


> After owning the watch for a bit, I kind of wish there was no inner bezel ring of polished metal between the ceramic and the crystal, and I wish the ceramic bezel was a bit beefier looking, but I understand the old school aesthetics. Also surprised mine has been running so so. About 7 seconds fast a day, I expected a bit better. Besides that and being a super fingerprint magnet, I'm pretty happy with this thing. I'm very surprised there aren't any fellow full sedna gold owners on here it seems besides me... I wonder how many of them were actually sold.


The inner ring is certainly a scratch magnet! Even more so on the 60th LE.

Your watch is a fabulous reference. I'm sure many would own it if it wasn't so expensive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fskywalker

TexasTee said:


>


The one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

jedy617 said:


> After owning the watch for a bit, I kind of wish there was no inner bezel ring of polished metal between the ceramic and the crystal, and I wish the ceramic bezel was a bit beefier looking, but I understand the old school aesthetics. Also surprised mine has been running so so. About 7 seconds fast a day, I expected a bit better. Besides that and being a super fingerprint magnet, I'm pretty happy with this thing. I'm very surprised there aren't any fellow full sedna gold owners on here it seems besides me... I wonder how many of them were actually sold.


You've got a beauty of a watch. But it's expensive, and the market for PM divers is much, much smaller than for SS divers. Makes the watch on your wrist that much more special.

The accuracy is a surprise. Mine is +2.2spd after 3.5 years.


----------



## jedy617

I know, I'm just surprised I haven't seen even one other owner on here lol. Either way, debating whether to have it looked at. I have a 2 year warranty from tourneau, but I bought it online, I don't want the hassle of mailing it in. I guess I'll keep wearing it for a bit and maybe accuracy will improve


----------



## jedy617




----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...









...one more...









...okay, one more...









Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## jedy617

Really liking the gator on the sedna gold. How it should have came from the factory in my opinion


----------



## Araziza

Been trying to avoid the grass-is-greener syndrome myself. I love my 300, but I've been considering letting it go to buy the black bay 58. I think keeping the 300 is probably the right move, but I love the smaller size and snowflake hands on the 58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog

Araziza said:


> Been trying to avoid the grass-is-greener syndrome myself. I love my 300, but I've been considering letting it go to buy the black bay 58. I think keeping the 300 is probably the right move, but I love the smaller size and snowflake hands on the 58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 41mm BlackBay and the SM300MC. I tried the BB58 and ergonomically it is an improvement. Nevertheless I believe that the Omega is a better, more refined, watch in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## Blackdog

Araziza said:


> Been trying to avoid the grass-is-greener syndrome myself. I love my 300, but I've been considering letting it go to buy the black bay 58. I think keeping the 300 is probably the right move, but I love the smaller size and snowflake hands on the 58.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 41mm BlackBay and the SM300MC. I tried the BB58 and ergonomically it is an improvement. Nevertheless I believe that the Omega is a better, more refined, watch in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## solesman

Some self enabling :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Blackdog said:


> I have the 41mm BlackBay and the SM300MC. I tried the BB58 and ergonomically it is an improvement. Nevertheless I believe that the Omega is a better, more refined, watch in pretty much every aspect.


That's good to hear. Originally when I got this watch I was deciding between the 300, the Planet Ocean, and the Black Bay. When a better black bay came out, it was a real pull. I actually almost bought the 58 (and possibly should have), but I wanted a Grand Seiko, and the 300 and 58 fill the same niche. No real point in having both in a limited collection. If the 58 had a date it probably would have been a no brainer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> It felt impossibly light when I tried it on. Totally agree about Omega doing blue very well!
> 
> I may have to make a trip to a boutique again soon. I'll wait for May 14th event first though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already loved it for the beautiful blue, clean dial, all around good looks, but the lightness clinched it for me! It's a nice change from my other, heavier divers, a unique addition I always enjoy on the wrist!

The faux lume is a valid point, but it grew on me and I like it now.










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

For sure the black is the "safe & classic" option, but some colour is no bad thing. I'm going to go check it out again very soon. Beautiful photos as always Rob. Thanks for posting! 



Buchmann69 said:


> I already loved it for the beautiful blue, clean dial, all around good looks, but the lightness clinched it for me! It's a nice change from my other, heavier divers, a unique addition I always enjoy on the wrist!
> 
> The faux lume is a valid point, but it grew on me and I like it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jedy617

Going a little strap crazy, just bought the dark side of the moon cordura/leather strap. Think it will look great, again similar to the bathyscaphe in sedna shown below. Planned on getting a rubber strap for summer but may just use this instead, hopefully it doesn't get too sweaty and gross haha. Only 21mm rubber strap options are oem Omega for $300 which is nuts and $55 strap from China I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> Some self enabling :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget it Dan, you don't want a blue hockey puck on your wrist ;-)


----------



## solesman

jedy617 said:


> Going a little strap crazy, just bought the dark side of the moon cordura/leather strap. Think it will look great, again similar to the bathyscaphe in sedna shown below. Planned on getting a rubber strap for summer but may just use this instead, hopefully it doesn't get too sweaty and gross haha. Only 21mm runner strap options are oem Omega for $300 which is nuts and $55 strap from China I'm not crazy about.
> 
> View attachment 14015435
> I'm


I cannot wait to see the DSOTM strap on your 300. It's going to look amazing compared to that Blancpain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Forget it Dan, you don't want a blue hockey puck on your wrist ;-)


Albeit a light one :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Omega reveal new models event.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dan!

May 14, is this their equivalent to Baselworld and how did you find out about it?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Basically yes. They’ve done their event for retailers. This one will be for watch press. Lots of chatter on OF about it. People who know AD’s who went.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Basically yes. They've done their event for retailers. This one will be for watch press. Lots of chatter on OF about it. People who know AD's who went.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


something to look forward to, hopefully, after the lackluster Baselworld.

Thanks Dan!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## solesman

Buchmann69 said:


> something to look forward to, hopefully, after the lackluster Baselworld.
> 
> Thanks Dan!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I hope so too. Not really looking for another watch, but I certainly enjoy the buzz on here when a hot Omega is announced! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110

Man I really want one of these. I’m looking to trade my vintage sub for one... I tried it on at the boutique in Vegas and that was it. Can’t stop dreaming about it.


----------



## Morrisdog

Mayah110 said:


> Man I really want one of these. I'm looking to trade my vintage sub for one... I tried it on at the boutique in Vegas and that was it. Can't stop dreaming about it.


I have one but I am not too sure about the wisdom of trading a vintage sub for one of these.. just save up a bit and buy one outright. It could then easily be your daily watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sound advice coupled with more blue goodness 



Morrisdog said:


> I have one but I am not too sure about the wisdom of trading a vintage sub for one of these.. just save up a bit and buy one outright. It could then easily be your daily watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Thanks Dan.. !!


----------



## jedy617

And there we have it, the 21mm DSOTM strap! I was very worried when I first got it, the lug end of the strap is folded over and very thick, almost didn't fit against the case. It is pretty rigid when fitted and can't pull down very far, if I had any smaller wrists, I'd be screwed. Thankfully, it fits my wrist right on the money. Feels and looks great, very happy with it so far. If I had to pick only one strap to go with the watch it would probably be the alligator, but for casual wear and for use during the summer I'm very happy to be using this one here.

Enjoy!


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks great!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Wow!! That looks even better than I imagined! Tha is the set up I would go with if I had a sedna 300. Enjoy that beauty!



jedy617 said:


> And there we have it, the 21mm DSOTM strap! I was very worried when I first got it, the lug end of the strap is folded over and very thick, almost didn't fit against the case. It is pretty rigid when fitted and can't pull down very far, if I had any smaller wrists, I'd be screwed. Thankfully, it fits my wrist right on the money. Feels and looks great, very happy with it so far. If I had to pick only one strap to go with the watch it would probably be the alligator, but for casual wear and for use during the summer I'm very happy to be using this one here.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 14032729
> 
> 
> View attachment 14032733
> 
> 
> View attachment 14032735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14032737


----------



## jedy617

Thank you


----------



## jedy617

Dude, if only it was lined in rubber. WHY OMEGA WHY?? I would have used it for swimming and I wouldn't have to worry about sweat. By the way the guy who told me about the Instagram dude selling rubber straps for the seamaster on Instagram for $50? Yeah the same rubber (actually silicone) strap is $9 on AliExpress lmao. Seems like he is reselling them for $50. Same pictures too. Grabbing one for summer duty, why not for $9.


----------



## 3005

Decided to go back to the Seamaster 300 Master after selling last summer.

It's extremely versatile and doesn't attract the attention that my Submariner did.


----------



## solesman

Nice choice. I flipped my Submariner last summer too.



3005 said:


> Decided to go back to the Seamaster 300 Master after selling last summer.
> 
> It's extremely versatile and doesn't attract the attention that my Submariner did.
> 
> View attachment 14065267


----------



## solesman

Can any US members tell me the MSRP for both the steel and titanium references on bracelet from the official omega website please? Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

solesman said:


> Can any US members tell me the MSRP for both the steel and titanium references on bracelet from the official omega website please? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's $6,600 on bracelet for steel and $9,000 on bracelet for titanium.


----------



## 3005

What size NATO strap should I buy for the 300 Master if I can't get a 21mm? Probably 22mm rather than 20mm, right?


----------



## solesman

Thank you.



3005 said:


> It's $6,600 on bracelet for steel and $9,000 on bracelet for titanium.


----------



## 2Legit

Picked up the watch on bracelet in February from another member.

Finally got around to ordering some OEM straps and deployant. Picked up the DSOTM black black textile as I had seen the photos here and was enamoured. Also purchased the DSOTM vintage black leather as I thought it would compliment the neo vintage look. Can't say I'm disappointed in the least. Super happy with the combo!

The straps are money, literally and figuratively, and exactly what is to be expected. Super comfortable and supple off the hop.

It's worth mentioning that they are a relatively tight fit, but not overly difficult to get secured. Lugs are presumably shorter here than the speedy. Due to the tight fit, there is potential for damage to the wrapped end against the case and case back edges if you excessively manipulate the bands back and forth while try to fit in place. Thankfully once installed, the tighter fit limits similar movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

















René


----------



## busch12

Keeping sane on this grueling 10 nights of work in a row 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Looks tough! :-d



busch12 said:


> View attachment 14097283
> 
> 
> View attachment 14097287
> 
> 
> Keeping sane on this grueling 10 nights of work in a row
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

Really enjoying the cordura strap. Just found out that barton bands makes a 21mm silicone, won't work with the omega clasp but they have a rose gold plated option, gonna try it out. The 21mm fake omega one from china did not work with the watch, the lug side was just too thick, wondering if that means the real planet ocean 21mm strap wouldn't work either.


----------



## solesman

Love it on the cordura. Super nice! The PO strap does fit. Drop Phillterr a DM on Instagram as he wears his Seamaster 300 exclusively on that strap.



jedy617 said:


> View attachment 14116999
> 
> 
> Really enjoying the cordura strap. Just found out that barton bands makes a 21mm silicone, won't work with the omega clasp but they have a rose gold plated option, gonna try it out. The 21mm fake omega one from china did not work with the watch, the lug side was just too thick, wondering if that means the real planet ocean 21mm strap wouldn't work either.


----------



## jedy617

Good to know, the one from aliexpress definitely didn't and I spent a lot of time trying to get it to fit.


----------



## solesman

jedy617 said:


> Good to know, the one from aliexpress definitely didn't and I spent a lot of time trying to get it to fit.


He's a stand up guy so your all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Ok, so I dropped Raynald (Omega CEO) a DM on Instagram. The precious metal 300's are only temporarily off the website due to delay in production.

We spoke about orange ceramic to which he replied "hard work for orange, this is a secret" fingers crossed for future orange 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Ok, so I dropped Raynald (Omega CEO) a DM on Instagram. The precious metal 300's are only temporarily off the website due to delay in production.
> 
> We spoke about orange ceramic to which he replied "hard work for orange, this is a secret" fingers crossed for future orange
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...this is a secret no more.  here's to hoping 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## solesman

Oh my!!! 



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 3005

Approximately a month of ownership and I've only gained about 20 seconds.


----------



## rob09

Get mine back from OB tomorrow, hopefully fixed and no more trouble with it.


----------



## solesman

What was wrong with it?



rob09 said:


> Get mine back from OB tomorrow, hopefully fixed and no more trouble with it.


----------



## rob09

Stopped once, then came good a few hours later. Then a couple months down the track, it stopped completely, winding did nothing. Seen a couple of people mention the same thing, but yet to hear an answer as to what happens. Mine got full service under warranty and hopefully OB have some answers today, as service center is in house.


----------



## solesman

How did it go? They manage to soilve the mystery?



rob09 said:


> Stopped once, then came good a few hours later. Then a couple months down the track, it stopped completely, winding did nothing. Seen a couple of people mention the same thing, but yet to hear an answer as to what happens. Mine got full service under warranty and hopefully OB have some answers today, as service center is in house.


----------



## rob09

Nope, all I got was "it could have been any number or parts that caused the failure, so we gave it a complete service under warranty"..

Don't get me wrong, was happy about that, along with the fact they didn't polish it, but I'd have liked to have known exactly what went wrong.


----------



## jedy617

Strap update, Barton has 21mm of their silicone strap, not natural rubber unfortunately and I can't use my clasp but so far I like these a lot, and they are very affordable. Just don't feel like spending hundreds on a rubber strap. The rose gold PVD buckle actually matches the sedna pretty closely, and the strap is thicker at the lugs and just fits well, like a rubber version of the DSOTM strap. I can see myself using this a lot over the summer and I won't have to worry about getting wet. Also grabbed one for my speedy.


----------



## solesman

Perfect for water activities. The DSOTM is my favourite look on your stunning watch though.


----------



## jedy617

solesman said:


> Perfect for water activities. The DSOTM is my favourite look on your stunning watch though.


I agree the DSOTM is my favorite, followed closely by the gator, but these silicones will be saving me in this hot chicago summer lol


----------



## JP(Canada)

3005 said:


> Approximately a month of ownership and I've only gained about 20 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 14134135


Looks great on that NATO. Which brand of NATO strap is that?


----------



## 3005

JP(Canada) said:


> Looks great on that NATO. Which brand of NATO strap is that?


Thanks! It's a Crown & Buckle Supreme Nato.


----------



## JP(Canada)

3005 said:


> Thanks! It's a Crown & Buckle Supreme Nato.


Thank you! Looks fantastic and in 21mm too! Order placed!


----------



## liebs520

JP(Canada) said:


> Thank you! Looks fantastic and in 21mm too! Order placed!


It's a good Nato. I use the same one on my Carrera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Hi guys! Sorry, I'm late. About 5 years late? Bought my first Omega in 2015, but it was a Planet Ocean 42mm 8500. Still have it and love it. Today got this piece delivered and put the first scratch on it?









For those of you who bought it at the OB on Barenia leather, what exactly came in the box? Thanks!

And here's some strap options from my humble collection. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.


----------



## bigjaymofo

Thinking of using cape cod to polish the inner bezel. Is this a good idea? I'll worried given how thin it is it could ruin the ceramic bezel or the sapphire crystal. What do you thing?


----------



## solesman

So I came across a profile on Instagram and this photo was posted. I enquired as to which strap he was using and it's the OEM strap for the SMP300m released last year. I've asked for more pics which I'll post when I have them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

solesman said:


> So I came across a profile on Instagram and this photo was posted. I enquires as to which strap he was using and it's the OEM strap for the SMP300m released last year. I've asked for more pics which I'll post when I have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the new SMPC has 20mm lugs like the old one?


----------



## solesman

JP(Canada) said:


> I thought the new SMPC has 20mm lugs like the old one?


Indeed it does. I'm guessing it's the strap from the new 43.5mm ceramic and titanium version which has 21mm lugs. Awaiting confirmation of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

21x18 OEM Zenith


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> Indeed it does. I'm guessing it's the strap from the new 43.5mm ceramic and titanium version which has 21mm lugs. Awaiting confirmation of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh exciting!

I like that rubber strap and it comes in blue for my titanium 300.

Hoping it all comes together, but we need more and better pics...

Thanks Dan!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Araziza

transporter305 said:


> Hi guys! Sorry, I'm late. About 5 years late? Bought my first Omega in 2015, but it was a Planet Ocean 42mm 8500. Still have it and love it. Today got this piece delivered and put the first scratch on it
> 
> View attachment 14165331


I'm a bit jealous. When I bought mine, I was debating between these two (and one other). I'd love to have the planet ocean also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## transporter305

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Can you please remove this picture? I really don't need the second MC300 . Looking at this perfect combo makes me want to buy it. So far been able to control the urge by switching the straps on my black one.

I guess I'm the only one still excited about this model. Everyone else had 5 years and 300 pages for it, lol.


----------



## DutchMongolian

solesman said:


> So I came across a profile on Instagram and this photo was posted. I enquired as to which strap he was using and it's the OEM strap for the SMP300m released last year. I've asked for more pics which I'll post when I have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you received an update from the guy? I'm really looking for a nice 21mm rubber strap that works fits the watch. I'm kinda ready to give up and just go to an Omega Boutique and hope the 43.5mm PO rubber fits my SM300.


----------



## solesman

No he hasn't replied. I'm guessing its the strap from the ceramic SMP 300m as that has a 21mm lug width. Failing that, the PO GMT strap will fit. Message *Philterr* on Instagram. He wears his 300 on that strap.



DutchMongolian said:


> Have you received an update from the guy? I'm really looking for a nice 21mm rubber strap that works fits the watch. I'm kinda ready to give up and just go to an Omega Boutique and hope the 43.5mm PO rubber fits my SM300.


----------



## DutchMongolian

solesman said:


> No he hasn't replied. I'm guessing its the strap from the ceramic SMP 300m as that has a 21mm lug width. Failing that, the PO GMT strap will fit. Message *Philterr* on Instagram. He wears his 300 on that strap.


Funny you mentioned Phil, I actually reached out to him a few days ago regarding the SM300. And I will have to check out the boutiques to see if the new Ceramic rubber fits my SM300. And I think we follow each other on IG, and have a mutual friend Ursus aka Degriff lol


----------



## DutchMongolian

solesman said:


> No he hasn't replied. I'm guessing its the strap from the ceramic SMP 300m as that has a 21mm lug width. Failing that, the PO GMT strap will fit. Message *Philterr* on Instagram. He wears his 300 on that strap.


Funny you mentioned Phil, I actually reached out to him a few days ago regarding the SM300. And I will have to check out the boutiques to see if the new Ceramic rubber fits my SM300. And I think we follow each other on IG, and have a mutual friend Ursus aka Degriff lol


----------



## solesman

DutchMongolian said:


> Funny you mentioned Phil, I actually reached out to him a few days ago regarding the SM300. And I will have to check out the boutiques to see if the new Ceramic rubber fits my SM300. And I think we follow each other on IG, and have a mutual friend Ursus aka Degriff lol


We do indeed! I reckon the ceramic rubber will fit, but the PO one will regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2

solesman said:


> We do indeed! I reckon the ceramic rubber will fit, but the PO one will regardless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep us updated...I'm very interested in a oem rubber option for my coaxial 300 as well. What are the buckle options? Say if the ceramic rubber fits, the buckle is ceramic as well so doesn't fit with the coaxial...is there an alternate buckle?


----------



## solesman

jlyc2 said:


> Keep us updated...I'm very interested in a oem rubber option for my coaxial 300 as well. What are the buckle options? Say if the ceramic rubber fits, the buckle is ceramic as well so doesn't fit with the coaxial...is there an alternate buckle?


If I hear back I will of course update this thread. Best get in contact with a boutique as I'm sure they will have the answers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## liebs520




----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


>


Does it do anything?


----------



## liebs520

transporter305 said:


> Does it do anything?


Only around villains hellbent on world domination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


> Only around villains hellbent on world domination.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

transporter305 said:


> Does it do anything?


The alarm is rather loud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Great pairing with the beige NATO.



transporter305 said:


> View attachment 14208359


----------



## transporter305

solesman said:


> Great pairing with the beige NATO.


That was the plan, thank you! Interesting thing - this NATO's fabric is not the seat belt kind. It feels like cotton and it's a bit thinner than the synthetic ones, which makes the watch seat lower on the wrist.


----------



## solesman

transporter305 said:


> That was the plan, thank you! Interesting thing - this NATO's fabric is not the seat belt kind. It feels like cotton and it's a bit thinner than the synthetic ones, which makes the watch seat lower on the wrist.


It's a soft polyester. The same as the material used on the 60th anniversary trilogy pieces. Only difference is the keepers on the 60th NATO's are rounded.

My now sold 60th 300 on the grey version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

Friday afternoon..


----------



## Nikrnic

Just bought my first Omega









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Congrats and a great choice too!



Nikrnic said:


> Just bought my first Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

solesman said:


> It's a soft polyester. The same as the material used on the 60th anniversary trilogy pieces. Only difference is the keepers on the 60th NATO's are rounded.
> 
> My now sold 60th 300 on the grey version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need another strap like I need a hole in the head, but Wow, these polyester natos look amazing! I love the look of this softer texture, got me thinking....










Or










Blue seems like the easy choice, but what do you think Dan?

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## solesman

Hey Rob!

In all honesty I think they all look good! The beige matches the lume so instant winner. The blue in person is really nice. Kind of more understated. I think the grey would work well too. Get them all! :-d



Buchmann69 said:


> I need another strap like I need a hole in the head, but Wow, these polyester natos look amazing! I love the look of this softer texture, got me thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue seems like the easy choice, but what do you think Dan?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Cpb1975

You are correct about the strap I have just ordered it from an ad for my 300 master co axial make sure you ask for them to get stainless steel pin buckle as the ceramic pin buckle it advises is the same price as the strap. I have also ordered the navy strap for my Apollo last man on the moon speedy. Will upload pics when they have arrived and are fitted


----------



## Cpb1975

You are correct it is the strap from the DIVER 300M OMEGA CO‑AXIAL MASTER CHRONOMETER 43.5 MM I ordered one today the AD I dealt with ordered the stainless steel buckle as the black ceramic is just under £200 alone. I also ordered the blue rubber from the standard 300m for my Speedmaster Apollo picture below. Will upload better pics once both have arrived and been fitted.


----------



## jlyc2

Cpb1975 said:


> You are correct it is the strap from the DIVER 300M OMEGA CO‑AXIAL MASTER CHRONOMETER 43.5 MM I ordered one today the AD I dealt with ordered the stainless steel buckle as the black ceramic is just under £200 alone. I also ordered the blue rubber from the standard 300m for my Speedmaster Apollo picture below. Will upload better pics once both have arrived and been fitted.
> 
> View attachment 14234253


Hi...would you happen to have reference number for the rubber strap for the 43.5mm seamaster? I was given the part #O032CVZ010979 by my AD...but they are kind of imcompetent and I don't want to order the wrong thing. Also what is the width at the buckle end for the strap? Would love to see pics on your coaxial 300 when it arrives!!


----------



## jlyc2

Cpb1975 said:


> You are correct it is the strap from the DIVER 300M OMEGA CO‑AXIAL MASTER CHRONOMETER 43.5 MM I ordered one today the AD I dealt with ordered the stainless steel buckle as the black ceramic is just under £200 alone. I also ordered the blue rubber from the standard 300m for my Speedmaster Apollo picture below. Will upload better pics once both have arrived and been fitted.
> 
> View attachment 14234253


Hi...would you happen to have reference number for the rubber strap for the 43.5mm seamaster? I was given the part #O032CVZ010979 by my AD...but they are kind of imcompetent and I don't want to order the wrong thing. Also what is the width at the buckle end for the strap? Would love to see pics on your coaxial 300 when it arrives!!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Looks great! I went to my local Omega Boutique yesterday and sadly not only do they not have one, they were telling me I should go with the bracelet, when I said specifically I want rubber or canvas strap. Then they offered NATO And of course they didn't even offer to say order the part for me...I guess I have to go to forum AD for the straps instead of building a relationship with my Boutique here in Orlando


----------



## SpankyMcGee

#notaspeedyontuesday.


----------



## BigOrangeFan




----------



## BigOrangeFan

And if you've ever wondered what it would look like with brushed lugs...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jlyc2

BigOrangeFan said:


> And if you've ever wondered what it would look like with brushed lugs...
> 
> View attachment 14282973
> 
> 
> View attachment 14282975


how did you do the brushing of the lugs and bracelet?


----------



## jlyc2

BigOrangeFan said:


> And if you've ever wondered what it would look like with brushed lugs...
> 
> View attachment 14282973
> 
> 
> View attachment 14282975


how did you do the brushing of the lugs and bracelet?


----------



## transporter305

jlyc2 said:


> how did you do the brushing of the lugs and bracelet?


Also, does anyone have a recipe for removing the shallow scratches/scuffs from the satin brushed sides? Thank you!


----------



## SaMaster14

NATO, leather, or steel 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpb1975

See pics below finally got into store to pick up today


----------



## JP(Canada)

4 years on and it still doesn't get old to look at this bezel and crown edge...


----------



## Zinzan

JP(Canada) said:


> 4 years on and it still doesn't get old to look at this bezel and brown edge...


Brown edge?


----------



## JP(Canada)

Zinzan said:


> Brown edge?


Oops 'Crown'...(fat fingers...)


----------



## solesman

Cpb1975 said:


> See pics below finally got into store to pick up today
> View attachment 14288283
> View attachment 14288285


Looks great on the SMP rubber 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

New favorite strap combo! This is from Babu handmade leather on Etsy. I've had many custom straps over the years but this takes the cake in terms of price to quality. This rivals any of the Alligators I've gotten from Camille Fournet or Omega.


----------



## liebs520

jedy617 said:


> New favorite strap combo! This is from Babu handmade leather on Etsy. I've had many custom straps over the years but this takes the cake in terms of price to quality. This rivals any of the Alligators I've gotten from Camille Fournet or Omega.
> 
> View attachment 14308939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308943


That is sexual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

liebs520 said:


> That is sexual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gachiGASM


----------



## jedy617

Few more:


----------



## watchguy-007

jedy617 said:


> New favorite strap combo! This is from Babu handmade leather on Etsy. I've had many custom straps over the years but this takes the cake in terms of price to quality. This rivals any of the Alligators I've gotten from Camille Fournet or Omega.
> 
> View attachment 14308939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14308943


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cpb1975 said:


> See pics below finally got into store to pick up today
> View attachment 14288283
> View attachment 14288285


Love this 

Would love the blue rubber strap for my titanium...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Lealole

WiS man cave:


----------



## TheLevelOne

Heading home from a beautiful day on the Atlantic

Regards to all-------


----------



## Hoppyjr

I intended to sell this one, then I tried out this strap and I'm rethinking that decision.


----------



## boatswain

Hoppyjr said:


> I intended to sell this one, then I tried out this strap and I'm rethinking that decision.


That looks really good on the tropic. 
Easy for me to say but...keep it!

(Unless you don't wear it enough)


----------



## carlhaluss

Hoppyjr said:


> I intended to sell this one, then I tried out this strap and I'm rethinking that decision.


Looks great on that rubber strap! Gives me a great idea as well for my 60th Anniversary Trilogy Seamaster 300. I have been thinking about a different strap for a long time.

That is a great watch. I would think long and hard before selling. Although, I am good at giving advice but not living up to that advice myself!:roll:

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hoppyjr

boatswain said:


> That looks really good on the tropic.
> Easy for me to say but...keep it!
> 
> (Unless you don't wear it enough)





carlhaluss said:


> Looks great on that rubber strap! Gives me a great idea as well for my 60th Anniversary Trilogy Seamaster 300. I have been thinking about a different strap for a long time.
> 
> That is a great watch. I would think long and hard before selling. Although, I am good at giving advice but not living up to that advice myself!:roll:
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks guys.

The strap is the 22mm Watchgecko Tropic Rubber. It's pliable enough to fit the 21mm lugs of the 300, but I suggest different spring bars.

The stock 300 spring bars work great for many straps and bracelet, but I was able to dislodge them by hand when I tried them with this strap, surely because the strap is already compressed to fit the narrower lugs.

I had a set of spring bars from my old Planet Ocean 45mm and they are just a bit longer and work perfectly. The part number for those is "OME-spring-bar-05" (at least it was on Ofrei's site back when I got them).

Carl - Watchgecko does make a 20mm version that I'm sure will squeeze into the 19mm lugs of your 300 1957 LE.


----------



## Blackdog

Hoppyjr said:


> I intended to sell this one, then I tried out this strap and I'm rethinking that decision.


Rethink well, my friend. Don't let this beauty go, it's one of the classiest Seamasters ever made !

Lovely to see how well it works on the WG Tropic. I have one at home that I will try.

In the meantime I'm wearing mine mostly on the NATO:









Interesting comment on the springbars. With the NATO Omega sent me a set of springbars that fit the 21mm SM300MC perfectly, but are clearly longer than the ones that came with the bracelet.


----------



## Titan II

A little b&w action;









René


----------



## solesman

She's a keeper on the tropic strap! Didn't you once have the Ti version also?



Hoppyjr said:


> I intended to sell this one, then I tried out this strap and I'm rethinking that decision.


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> She's a keeper on the tropic strap! Didn't you once have the Ti version also?


Thanks Dan. Yes, I did own the titanium version and it was a beauty, but I sold it to chase something else (as the story usually goes). My son has a stainless one and I always liked the black dial, so when I had the chance to trade into this one I was happy.

I do think I'd like it better with the hands of the newer Railmaster.


----------



## busch12

They released (or are soon releasing) the seamaster pro chronograph in blue on blue rubber. 21mm strap. I'm assuming it will fit the titanium 300. I just need a couple more straps for it to spice it up a bit.


----------



## transporter305




----------



## solesman

Liking those Persols a lot.



transporter305 said:


> View attachment 14356675


----------



## Blackdog

solesman said:


> Liking those Persols a lot.


Me too, but should've been Tom Fords.....:think:


----------



## solesman

Blackdog said:


> Me too, but should've been Tom Fords.....:think:


I had and sold said Tom Ford's that I think you're referring too. I'm as bad with sunglasses as I'am with watches :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Blackdog said:


> Me too, but should've been Tom Fords.....:think:


It was a free interpretation, haha. Besides I feel Tom Ford is a passing fad while Persol, along with Omega, is a timeless classic.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Blackdog

transporter305 said:


> It was a free interpretation, haha. Besides I feel Tom Ford is a passing fad while Persol, along with Omega, is a timeless classic.


Very true. I have a few sunglasses myself, but no Tom Fords so far. But I do have a pai of Persols !! And so does my wife. Indeed, timeless classics and great quality.


----------



## Boondoggle

Trying out a tropic strap myself. Kinda liking it so far


----------



## rob09

Blackdog said:


> Me too, but should've been Tom Fords.....:think:


----------



## Zinzan

Boondoggle said:


> View attachment 14358739
> 
> Trying out a tropic strap myself. Kinda liking it so far


Interesting, but wrong watch for this thread.


----------



## transporter305

rob09 said:


> View attachment 14359165


This is such a badass combo! I love how versatile this watch is with all the NATO's and leather straps. Don't like it on the steel that much. Tom Fords are cool as f*** as well. Wish I could have all the shades I like but with my Rx it's a very expensive proposition?


----------



## Travelller

_Friday's choice :-!_











Hoppyjr said:


> ...The strap is the 22mm Watchgecko Tropic Rubber. It's pliable enough to fit the 21mm lugs of the 300, but I suggest different spring bars. The stock 300 spring bars work great for many straps and bracelet, but I was able to dislodge them by hand when I tried them with this strap, surely because the strap is already compressed to fit the narrower lugs. I had a set of spring bars from my old Planet Ocean 45mm and they are just a bit longer and work perfectly. The part number for those is "OME-spring-bar-05" (at least it was on Ofrei's site back when I got them).


Looks GREAT on tropic :-! T4S and the info re. spring bars! I will consult my OB - I'm sure they will provide me with the PO 45's 



Hoppyjr said:


> ...Carl - Watchgecko does make a 20mm version that I'm sure will squeeze into the 19mm lugs of your 300 1957 LE...


Better yet, "Uncle Seiko" _(avail. in the US, UK & Australia)_ sells 19mm tropics |> The quality is "ok" - but I cannot say if Watchgecko's are better (doubtful). If you're a perfectionist, you'll source a vintage one but we're talking $$$ as well as a risk that the rubber could fail... :think:

_Here's my SLA017 in US' 19mm tropic..._


----------



## busch12

I seldom see pics of how bold the indices look at certain angles. I think it adds more depth to the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

busch12 said:


> I seldom see pics of how bold the indices look at certain angles. I think it adds more depth to the dial.


Definitely. One of my favorite features over the Seamaster 300 reissue.


----------



## busch12

Zinzan said:


> Definitely. One of my favorite features over the Seamaster 300 reissue.


Yep. The reason I chose this over that. No depth to the dial in the anni one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09

transporter305 said:


> This is such a badass combo! I love how versatile this watch is with all the NATO's and leather straps. Don't like it on the steel that much. Tom Fords are cool as f*** as well. Wish I could have all the shades I like but with my Rx it's a very expensive proposition?


It's actually my favourite on the bracelet, but it is the ultimate all rounder. Goes amazingly with those gloves too, for some reason ;-) The next day...


----------



## boatswain

rob09 said:


> It's actually my favourite on the bracelet, but it is the ultimate all rounder. Goes amazingly with those gloves too, for some reason ;-) The next day...
> 
> View attachment 14364705


That's a great picture


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## transporter305

Ok, guys, need a good advice. A couple of months ago I bought the beige Omega polyester strap which I think looks great with this watch. It's made of polyester material vs the polyamide of the Bond strap and most of the others.









Unfortunately after one month of light wear it looks like this(next to 2 year old polyamide Bond, which looks new):









This made me a bit concerned about the durability and I contacted Omega CS which kindly offered to exchange it. I see no point to exchange it for the same thing, it's either keeping the one I have with "adventure worn" look OR get a different one made of proven durable polyamide. Considering that I already have the Black/Grey striped Bond and the coated nylon Black, here's a few options I picked:

































This one is made of Biosteel, the closest color to the one I'm replacing but $270! Don't know if I'm this crazy))









What would you do? Thank you!


----------



## solesman

I had the grey and brown polyester NATO's on my 300 60th. After a bit of wearing that happens to them. It gives a vintage aesthetic. I don;t think it affects the strength of the strap in any shape or form. I think it looks great on your 300. Those 3 replacement options are all meh to me. Keep the polyester 



transporter305 said:


> Ok, guys, need a good advice. A couple of months ago I bought the beige Omega polyester strap which I think looks great with this watch. It's made of polyester material vs the polyamide of the Bond strap and most of the others.
> 
> View attachment 14368867
> 
> 
> Unfortunately after one month of light wear it looks like this(next to 2 year old polyamide Bond, which looks new):
> 
> View attachment 14368875
> 
> 
> This made me a bit concerned about the durability and I contacted Omega CS which kindly offered to exchange it. I see no point to exchange it for the same thing, it's either keeping the one I have with "adventure worn" look OR get a different one made of proven durable polyamide. Considering that I already have the Black/Grey striped Bond and the coated nylon Black, here's a few options I picked:
> 
> View attachment 14368915
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368919
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368923
> 
> 
> View attachment 14368925
> 
> 
> This one is made of Biosteel, the closest color to the one I'm replacing but $270! Don't know if I'm this crazy))
> 
> View attachment 14368937
> 
> 
> What would you do? Thank you!


----------



## transporter305

solesman said:


> I had the grey and brown polyester NATO's on my 300 60th. After a bit of wearing that happens to them. It gives a vintage aesthetic. I don;t think it affects the strength of the strap in any shape or form. I think it looks great on your 300. Those 3 replacement options are all meh to me. Keep the polyester


Good advice. Thank you!


----------



## transporter305

DP deleted


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## solesman

Is she now a keeper? 



Hoppyjr said:


>


----------



## Hoppyjr

solesman said:


> Is she now a keeper?


I think so?

:lol:


----------



## rob09

transporter305 said:


> Good advice. Thank you!


My wife has the yellow/white for her DeVille. I've tried in on my 300MC and it didn't work at all, looked ridiculous. Try before you order mate!


----------



## TheLevelOne

Fishing off Montauk Point this week.

Regards to all-------


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14377527


René


----------



## Titan II

View attachment 14382009


René


----------



## vthom78

At first I got the grey-black and it's still perfect. Then I tried almost all of them at the New York boutique and I came to buy the orange one which I totally love too, especially in the summer when tanned a bit. It also looks great in yellow (this one's by Briston but you get the idea). Finally at work I normally put the military green on, fits just right. Hope I helped.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Travelller




----------



## gohmdoree

Travelller said:


>


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Bond Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackdog

SaMaster14 said:


> Bond Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting.... Hands on mine are shy too...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## OldGeek

No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die!


----------



## boatswain

OldGeek said:


> No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die!


I don't laugh out loud often, but that got me


----------



## OldGeek

boatswain said:


> I don't laugh out loud often, but that got me


Thank you!

I was upgrading the point of sale systems, and I realized the scanners have awesome laser patterns. Once the pic was taken, along with my being a dad, and in my later 40's, meant that caption had to happen.


----------



## OldGeek

yay, my first double post!

Edit: I'll add a fresh pic.


----------



## rob09

New grey NATO, pity it's a bit short. Just wanted to see how colour worked before selling my first-born, to buy the Omega one :think:


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## jlyc2

any verdict on whether the 21mm rubber strap for the seamaster black/titanium fits on the 300 co-axial? I am still searching for a good rubber strap for this watch...


----------



## Hoppyjr

jlyc2 said:


> any verdict on whether the 21mm rubber strap for the seamaster black/titanium fits on the 300 co-axial? I am still searching for a good rubber strap for this watch...


I believe there is a thread on that somewhere around here. I believe it fits, but not perfectly.

I went with the 22mm Tropic style rubber from Watchgecko. It easily fits without looking squished. The design also works well with the vintage styling elements.

If you go this route, use a slightly longer spring bar as it fits more securely. I used Omega OME-spring-bar-05 (which I believe are 21.5mm)

Photos if you want to see how it looks


----------



## jlyc2

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe there is a thread on that somewhere around here. I believe it fits, but not perfectly.
> 
> I went with the 22mm Tropic style rubber from Watchgecko. It easily fits without looking squished. The design also works well with the vintage styling elements.
> 
> If you go this route, use a slightly longer spring bar as it fits more securely. I used Omega OME-spring-bar-05 (which I believe are 21.5mm)
> 
> Photos if you want to see how it looks


Thanks! I do use a 22mm Hirsch Pure rubber with my coax300 and it works well. i would love to have the option of getting that 'integrated' look though with the omega rubber straps..


----------



## jlyc2

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe there is a thread on that somewhere around here. I believe it fits, but not perfectly.
> 
> I went with the 22mm Tropic style rubber from Watchgecko. It easily fits without looking squished. The design also works well with the vintage styling elements.
> 
> If you go this route, use a slightly longer spring bar as it fits more securely. I used Omega OME-spring-bar-05 (which I believe are 21.5mm)
> 
> Photos if you want to see how it looks


Thanks! I do use a 22mm Hirsch Pure rubber with my coax300 and it works well. i would love to have the option of getting that 'integrated' look though with the omega rubber straps..


----------



## Araziza

rob09 said:


> View attachment 14426967
> 
> 
> New grey NATO, pity it's a bit short. Just wanted to see how colour worked before selling my first-born, to buy the Omega one :think:


Can you post this in colour? I want to see how the grey goes with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09

Araziza said:


> Can you post this in colour? I want to see how the grey goes with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## solesman

Beautiful shots Rene. These watches still haunt me  In a good way haha. Hopr you're well.



Titan II said:


> View attachment 14483703
> 
> 
> View attachment 14483705
> 
> 
> René


----------



## OldGeek

Here's a shot from the car.


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Beautiful shots Rene. These watches still haunt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a good way haha. Hopr you're well.
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14483703
> 
> 
> View attachment 14483705
> 
> 
> René
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan!!

I am well...thank you! Not looking forward to a predicted wet autumn, but we were spoiled with a great summer so it's time to pay the piper.

I was happy to read of your incoming. You picked a great one. Enjoy the heck out of it. And of course it goes without saying, we all expect lots of pictures.

All the best!

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Thanks Dan!!
> 
> I am well...thank you! Not looking forward to a predicted wet autumn, but we were spoiled with a great summer so it's time to pay the piper.
> 
> I was happy to read of your incoming. You picked a great one. Enjoy the heck out of it. And of course it goes without saying, we all expect lots of pictures.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> René


I'm feeling the same about here in the UK. We have another 3 days of lovely weather and then next week its cooler and wet :-(

I'm pretty chuffed! To think I used to scoff at the 5 digit models. How wrong I was! Perfect balance between vintage (Seamaster 300 60th anniversary) and contemporary PO LM LE) 

Anyway, I don't want to rail road this super thread! Keep the super shots coming my friend


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## solesman

Shots fired! Damn!!



Buchmann69 said:


>


----------



## djpharoah

Getting to the same point a lot of you all have- brush the titanium bracelet, get the already brushed SS spectre bracelet or rock out on a NATO ... decisions decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09

Now on the Omega Grey NATO. This may be the perfect strap IMO. In saying that, I have my wife running a men's dress watch on a yellow nato, so I'm probably not the best judge.


----------



## djpharoah

Looking through this thread but has anyone also gotten the lugs brushed to further make the watch more tool like and get rid of the "blingy" dress watch type vibe?


----------



## solesman

The grey polyester NATO is a great shout with the 300 ;-)



rob09 said:


> View attachment 14499077
> 
> View attachment 14499081
> 
> 
> Now on the Omega Grey NATO. This may be the perfect strap IMO. In saying that, I have my wife running a men's dress watch on a yellow nato, so I'm probably not the best judge.


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC and Coffee


----------



## JP(Canada)

deepsea03 said:


> SM300MC and Coffee


Awesome.


----------



## deepsea03

JP(Canada) said:


> Awesome.


Thank you


----------



## Titan II

I think this thread needs a bump up;









René


----------



## solesman

I still have such a soft spot for these watches, especially when showing the laser cut indices and matte dial. Damn my tiny wrists!



Titan II said:


> I think this thread needs a bump up;
> 
> View attachment 14535859
> 
> 
> René


----------



## liebs520

Anyone have a recommendation for a good Tropic-style rubber strap that comes in 21mm width? So annoying that they didn't just make em 20. Looking for something like this:

https://www.tropicstrap.com/straps/


----------



## Hoppyjr

liebs520 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Tropic-style rubber strap that comes in 21mm width? So annoying that they didn't just make em 20. Looking for something like this:
> 
> https://www.tropicstrap.com/straps/


I suggest the Tropic strap from WatchGecko. While it's 22mm, it easily works on this watch.

I suggest you pick up the Omega spring bar (OME-Spring-Bar 05) or equivalent, as the slightly longer bar keeps this strap nice and secure when it's pinched into the 21mm lugs.

You will see that it fits & looks perfect.


----------



## jhwarthog

Wow this thread is not helping. Lol thanks enablers. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Hoppyjr said:


> I suggest the Tropic strap from WatchGecko. While it's 22mm, it easily works on this watch.
> 
> I suggest you pick up the Omega spring bar (OME-Spring-Bar 05) or equivalent, as the slightly longer bar keeps this strap nice and secure when it's pinched into the 21mm lugs.
> 
> You will see that it fits & looks perfect.


Hey thanks a lot! Do you get the spring season from Omega directly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

liebs520 said:


> Hey thanks a lot! Do you get the spring season from Omega directly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, any Omega dealer should be able to get you the bars, but any 22mm bar could work, provided it has the correct sized tips (I believe .09). I like to keep it stock whenever I can.


----------



## liebs520

Hoppyjr said:


> Yes, any Omega dealer should be able to get you the bars, but any 22mm bar could work, provided it has the correct sized tips (I believe .09). I like to keep it stock whenever I can.


Ahh looks like the watch gecko only comes in black. I'm thinking of maybe olive green or beige or something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Love when the numerals on the bezel fade to black at night time.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## solesman

The strap texture looks great on your 300!



deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## deepsea03

solesman said:


> The strap texture looks great on your 300!


Thank you, the canvas is from DrunkArt in North Carolina


----------



## liebs520

Anyone know of a good Tropic strap for the SM300MC that comes in colors BESIDES black? Maybe a nice olive green?? Thanks!!


----------



## solesman

This company do several colours. Currently only available in 200mm and 22mm, but it could be worth dropping them a mail and tell them which watch you have and whether it would work or not?

https://www.tropicstrap.com/straps/



liebs520 said:


> Anyone know of a good Tropic strap for the SM300MC that comes in colors BESIDES black? Maybe a nice olive green?? Thanks!!


----------



## liebs520

solesman said:


> This company do several colours. Currently only available in 200mm and 22mm, but it could be worth dropping them a mail and tell them which watch you have and whether it would work or not?
> 
> https://www.tropicstrap.com/straps/


Ahh looks like the green is only available in 20mm. Feel like there would probably be a gap in the lugs. Thanks though.


----------



## solesman

liebs520 said:


> Ahh looks like the green is only available in 20mm. Feel like there would probably be a gap in the lugs. Thanks though.


Get the 22mm and get some curved spring bars. They posted on Instagram the other day asking for suggestions to changes to future straps. thetropicstrap is their username.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> liebs520 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh looks like the green is only available in 20mm. Feel like there would probably be a gap in the lugs. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 22mm and get some curved spring bars. They posted on Instagram the other day asking for suggestions to changes to future straps. thetropicstrap is their username.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, Dan! I've been hunting for a good rubber strap for my 300MC as well. For the time being it looks like this is the closest I'm going to get.

What liebs520 was trying to say is that, from the info on their website, it appears that, at the moment at least, the green (and black) are only available in 20mm lug widths.

I guess I'll wait until Zealande releases their 21mm rubber strap, slated for 2020.

René


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## liebs520

Set post notifications on Instagram for @thetropicstrap, hopefully they re-up on sizes and colors soon. Praying for 21mm green!!!


----------



## liebs520

deepsea03 said:


>


I like that canvas look too. Where's that one from?


----------



## solesman

Their stock changes quite often and other colours are avilable in 22mm. They seem pretty receptive so a 21mm could be in the offering  Beautiful straps. I'm going to get one for my Sub.



Titan II said:


> Thanks for the info, Dan! I've been hunting for a good rubber strap for my 300MC as well. For the time being it looks like this is the closest I'm going to get.
> 
> What liebs520 was trying to say is that, from the info on their website, it appears that, at the moment at least, the green (and black) are only available in 20mm lug widths.
> 
> I guess I'll wait until Zealande releases their 21mm rubber strap, slated for 2020.
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures;









René


----------



## deepsea03

liebs520 said:


> I like that canvas look too. Where's that one from?


Apologies for the late reply - this is DrunkArt canvas in 21mm
Mike


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Thanks for the info, Dan! I've been hunting for a good rubber strap for my 300MC as well. For the time being it looks like this is the closest I'm going to get.
> 
> What liebs520 was trying to say is that, from the info on their website, it appears that, at the moment at least, the green (and black) are only available in 20mm lug widths.
> 
> I guess I'll wait until Zealande releases their 21mm rubber strap, slated for 2020.
> 
> René


Hello René!
Can't remember if I've shared this before, but I really like using a 22mm Isofrane for my 300MC










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, Dan! I've been hunting for a good rubber strap for my 300MC as well. For the time being it looks like this is the closest I'm going to get.
> 
> What liebs520 was trying to say is that, from the info on their website, it appears that, at the moment at least, the green (and black) are only available in 20mm lug widths.
> 
> I guess I'll wait until Zealande releases their 21mm rubber strap, slated for 2020.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Hello René!
> Can't remember if I've shared this before, but I really like using a 22mm Isofrane for my 300MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/
Click to expand...

Hi Rob,

Thanks for the tip, and for sharing the pictures.

I'm not really a fan of the Isofrane I'm afraid. I'm not exactly sure why...maybe I prefer a solid strap. That blue sure does compliment you 300MC very well.

You're photos are always stunning. Keep 'em coming, and thanks again.

René


----------



## Titan II

The bracelet is in a league of its own, but this Camel Brown strap from De Griff is slowly becoming my favourite strap for my 300MC.









It's so soft and comfortable, and I think it really compliments the dial very nicely...especially with the stitching matching the lumed indices and hands.

A couple pictures from this morning;

















René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> The bracelet is in a league of its own, but this Camel Brown strap from De Griff is slowly becoming my favourite strap for my 300MC.
> 
> View attachment 14583397
> 
> 
> It's so soft and comfortable, and I think it really compliments the dial very nicely...especially with the stitching matching the lumed indices and hands.
> 
> A couple pictures from this morning;
> 
> View attachment 14583399
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583403
> 
> 
> René


That last photo is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> View attachment 14583403
> 
> 
> René


That last photo is 

Thanks Dan!

René


----------



## OldGeek

Has anyone found a good quality milanese for this 21mm lug width? 

With the long barrel on each end of the bracelet, I wouldn't want the .5mm gap on each end.


----------



## Oh mon gars

Love mine !


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Wow !!! Looks Amazing !!


----------



## Titan II

Oh mon gars said:


> Love mine !


That's a nice looking combo. Care to share the source of the strap?

Thanks in advance, and enjoy your 300MC.

René


----------



## KnightDoughboy

Not sure if this has been discussed before here (too many pages to search through), but how do you guys feel about the thickness of the watch? I'm really considering picking one up and this is pretty much my only concern. I've tried to find one near me to try on but I can't seem to find these anywhere. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

KnightDoughboy said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before here (too many pages to search through), but how do you guys feel about the thickness of the watch? I'm really considering picking one up and this is pretty much my only concern. I've tried to find one near me to try on but I can't seem to find these anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It can be a bother if you're trying to slide it under a shirt cuff, and it sits tall especially on a NATO strap. But if you wear it on the bracelet or another type of strap, it's fine with casual clothes.


----------



## Titan II

KnightDoughboy said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before here (too many pages to search through), but how do you guys feel about the thickness of the watch? I'm really considering picking one up and this is pretty much my only concern. I've tried to find one near me to try on but I can't seem to find these anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Hi KnightDoughboy,

Being a dive watch, and around 14mm thick, it can pose a problem for some as far as sliding under a shirt cuff.

It does depend on how you like to wear your shirts. If you prefer a more snug cuff then I think you're going to have some trouble because of the case thickness and the very flat bezel.

I tend to wear my shirt cuffs a little on the loose side, so I don't have an issue with it.









I hope this helps.

René


----------



## Oh mon gars

Titan II said:


> That's a nice looking combo. Care to share the source of the strap?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and enjoy your 300MC.
> 
> René


Sure, it is the Vintage buffalo leather strap from twostitchstraps.

https://www.twostitchstraps.com/col...wo-stitch-vintage-buffalo-leather-watch-strap


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

KnightDoughboy said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before here (too many pages to search through), but how do you guys feel about the thickness of the watch? I'm really considering picking one up and this is pretty much my only concern. I've tried to find one near me to try on but I can't seem to find these anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If you like/wear a little room in your cuffs it's fine


----------



## Titan II

Oh mon gars said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking combo. Care to share the source of the strap?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and enjoy your 300MC.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it is the Vintage buffalo leather strap from twostitchstraps.
> 
> https://www.twostitchstraps.com/col...wo-stitch-vintage-buffalo-leather-watch-strap
Click to expand...

Thanks!! Much appreciated!!

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Wearing mine today!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Titan II

Lookin' good, Rob!

I'm sportin' mine today as well.









René


----------



## OldGeek

Ignoring magnetic waves.


----------



## liebs520

Titan II said:


> Lookin' good, Rob!
> 
> I'm sportin' mine today as well.
> 
> View attachment 14605605
> 
> 
> René


That foliage tho.... where are you?


----------



## Titan II

liebs520 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good, Rob!
> 
> I'm sportin' mine today as well.
> 
> View attachment 14605605
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> That foliage tho.... where are you?
Click to expand...

That picture was taken in West Vancouver.

I agree...it's stunning.

René


----------



## liebs520

Still hunting for an olive green tropic strap that’ll fit this thing... getting impatient for The Tropic Strap company, although I assume they’ll have em ready for the holiday season. 

In any event, if anyone has a lead on an olive green tropic that they know fits this watch, whether it be 20/21/22mm, I’m all ears. 

I know people have mentioned success with jamming in a 22; has anyone found a 20 that doesn’t leave huge gaps between the lugs?


----------



## Buchmann69

liebs520 said:


> Still hunting for an olive green tropic strap that'll fit this thing... getting impatient for The Tropic Strap company, although I assume they'll have em ready for the holiday season.
> 
> In any event, if anyone has a lead on an olive green tropic that they know fits this watch, whether it be 20/21/22mm, I'm all ears.
> 
> I know people have mentioned success with jamming in a 22; has anyone found a 20 that doesn't leave huge gaps between the lugs?


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale/products/vintage-tropic-2-0-olive

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## liebs520

Buchmann69 said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale/products/vintage-tropic-2-0-olive
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Jeez could I be any pickier.... unfortunately that's not the green I'm going for, I guess what I'm looking for is more of an Army Green, think it's sometimes called "NATO Green" funnily enough. Here's the pic of my inspiration.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## spartan6

Really liking the 300 on the BLUshark army green NATO with pvd hardware.


----------



## gcolesrq

Here is mine.

Recently had my 300 smpc stolen along with wife's jewelry over 2 weeks ago.

While replacing her most important pieces,
Went to the OB the next day and was looking for the new PO with orange bezel. I was curious as to how it looked and fit. Never owning the PO

Came across this with the sedna gold accents and had forgotten how much I loved the watch. But didnt pull the trigger. Went to dinner and remembered they had the Ti / blue as well.

Went back and looked again, The TT wasn't for me , though its striking , it's not my personality

I purchased this beauty, the 2 drinks didnt hurt the decision making. A great watch , perfect in my opinion. Love everything about it. Especially the blue, the lume color and the PCL's.

Have a OEM strap coming in today


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gcolesrq

New strap 

edit: should have cleaned it up a little better, there are no scratches on the crystal


----------



## solesman

I LOVE the Ti 300. Looks great on that NATO too. Enjoy in the very best of health.



gcolesrq said:


> New strap
> 
> edit: should have cleaned it up a little better, there are no scratches on the crystal


----------



## transporter305

gcolesrq said:


> New strap
> 
> edit: should have cleaned it up a little better, there are no scratches on the crystal


Congrats on a beautiful watch! It's made for NATO's.


----------



## solesman

transporter305 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful watch! It's made for NATO's.
> 
> View attachment 14637687
> View attachment 14637689
> View attachment 14637691
> View attachment 14637693
> View attachment 14637695
> View attachment 14637697
> View attachment 14637699
> View attachment 14637701


Blue or grey polyester FTW ;-)


----------



## gcolesrq

Not much of a NATO guy, but it looks great on them, the blue pops against the beige and the lume matches perfectly. Big 👍


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## WristCheckTime

My latest addition. Guys, this is an incredible watch!!!!!


----------



## WristCheckTime

My latest addition. Guys, this is an incredible watch!!!!!
View attachment 14642443


----------



## Titan II

WristCheckTime said:


> My latest addition. Guys, this is an incredible watch!!!!!
> View attachment 14642443


Congratulations on your new Seamaster 300MC!!

It IS an amazing watch. You're going to LOVE it.

Enjoy it in the best of health!!

René


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Great pics here, gents. I still enjoy this thread although I sold mine because it simply wore too big on my small wrist. Luckily Omega provided an alternative in form of the 60th anniversary SM300.


----------



## transporter305

This is what I call the "tropical dial". Have a nice weekend!


----------



## TheLevelOne

In the other extreme, hunting in western New York State with freezing rain and sleet.

Regards -----


----------



## solesman

What I would do for some warm sun right now :-(



transporter305 said:


> This is what I call the "tropical dial". Have a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 14648083


----------



## solesman

Oh the blue! 



TheLevelOne said:


> In the other extreme, hunting in western New York State with freezing rain and sleet.
> 
> Regards -----


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## transporter305

solesman said:


> What I would do for some warm sun right now :-(


It's so easy. Get a ticket LHR to MIA ;-)


----------



## solesman

transporter305 said:


> It's so easy. Get a ticket LHR to MIA ;-)


True! But time won't allow such goings on currently :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Hoppyjr said:


>


Great shot 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Hoppyjr

Buchmann69 said:


> Great shot
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Thanks Rob. It's a great watch too!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gcolesrq

I have had this watch for a month. Amazing time piece. The accuracy is unbelievable, -0.21 a day 

On top of that, it's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mercurynfo

...got this from my brother for a song after wearing for barely 3 seasons.


----------



## mercurynfo

View attachment 14670741


...got this from my brother for a song after wearing for barely 3 seasons.


----------



## gcolesrq

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


great strap who makes it?

I have a blue racing from Atelier del sur coming in this week along with a light beige suede


----------



## Hoppyjr

mercurynfo said:


> View attachment 14670741
> 
> 
> ...got this from my brother for a song after wearing for barely 3 seasons.


I don't think that's the 300 Master Coaxial, but pretty much any Omega is a good Omega.


----------



## mercurynfo

Hoppyjr said:


> I don't think that's the 300 Master Coaxial, but pretty much any Omega is a good Omega.


...apologies for posting my SMPc on this thread...was just having fun sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

gcolesrq said:


> great strap who makes it?
> 
> I have a blue racing from Atelier del sur coming in this week along with a light beige suede


Sailcloth strap from -> Barton Watchbands










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## gcolesrq

New strap , atelier del sur - racing strap in blue, very comfy


----------



## Hoppyjr

Another fantastic fall day in Seattle.


----------



## OldGeek

Waiting for Greek take-out.


----------



## gcolesrq

Thoughts on this band


----------



## PsychoKandy

Finally joined the club. Latest purchase of Seamaster 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Love the watch, but the band leaves me cold. Maybe try an Omega OEM mesh?



gcolesrq said:


> Thoughts on this band


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your 300! Remove the plastics and enjoy that beauty in great health. 



PsychoKandy said:


> Finally joined the club. Latest purchase of Seamaster 300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Waiting for my train.

Regards ----------


----------



## PsychoKandy

solesman said:


> Congrats on your 300! Remove the plastics and enjoy that beauty in great health.


Thanks Dan. I haven't manage to resized the bracelet yet as i bought it at the airport and do not have much time left as plane is about to depart. 

Will resize it over the weekends. All stickers still intact when i left the AD.

Cheers.


----------



## PsychoKandy

solesman said:


> Congrats on your 300! Remove the plastics and enjoy that beauty in great health.


Thanks Dan. I haven't manage to resized the bracelet yet as i bought it at the airport and do not have much time left as plane is about to depart. 

Will resize it over the weekends. All stickers still intact when i left the AD.

Cheers.


----------



## Titan II

Keeping this thread alive with a few photos;

































René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Keeping this thread alive with a few photos;
> 
> View attachment 14739171
> 
> 
> View attachment 14739207
> 
> 
> View attachment 14739213
> 
> 
> View attachment 14739215
> 
> 
> René


No news on the Speedy yet Rene?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> No news on the Speedy yet Rene?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there, Dan!

Nothing yet I'm afraid. Come January 4th it will be 8 weeks since I dropped it at my AD to be shipped to Swatch Group in Toronto.

I'm anticipating 9 to 10 weeks before it makes it back to the AD. Once it had reached Toronto there was some back and forth correspondence between SG, my AD, and myself, so work did not start right away. I wanted to make it very clear to them what I wanted, and did not want, done. To their credit, they were very open to communication.

On a side note, I've been following a thread here chronicling some people's horror stories of sending watches to SG for service. I must say it's making me very nervous as to what I might receive when the Speedy finally makes it back.

Once I get the watch back I will post a thread of my experience from beginning to end. Let's hope it has a happy ending.

A picture of the Speedy, just for fun;









René


----------



## imranbecks

New watch day for me and I'm so glad I can finally post in this thread instead of just drooling over the pictures of the watch you guys posted... Haha!

Love the dial texture. The hour markers doesn't look patina at all, looks really bright. And that ceramic bezel with the liquidmetal numbers is often so overlooked. Technology and detail that's so underrated.

This one's gonna be on the nato for quite a while for that Spectre vibe. Looks fantastic on it!


----------



## liebs520

Took 'er on a real dive at the Barrier Reef this week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

liebs520 said:


> Took 'er on a real dive at the Barrier Reef this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fantastic!

Always wonderful to see a watch in its element.


----------



## liebs520

boatswain said:


> That's fantastic!
> 
> Always wonderful to see a watch in its element.


Posted a brief video on my Instagram as well, @watchesnwax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Congrats! Looking good. I'm glad for you, its looks like your really bonding with that one. I had it but not for long, it just didn't work for me.  All the best.. Enjoy!!...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

I'm about to dive in.... Dive into the waffles that is.. Hahaha


----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


> New watch day for me and I'm so glad I can finally post in this thread instead of just drooling over the pictures of the watch you guys posted... Haha!
> 
> Love the dial texture. The hour markers doesn't look patina at all, looks really bright. And that ceramic bezel with the liquidmetal numbers is often so overlooked. Technology and detail that's so underrated.
> 
> This one's gonna be on the nato for quite a while for that Spectre vibe. Looks fantastic on it!


Congratulations on your new Seamaster 300MC!! It looks great on your wrist.

I chose the standard 300MC over the Spectre LE because I prefer the dive bezel, and I'm not too fond of the lollipop seconds hand. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike it, I just prefer the arrow seconds hand.

I love changing up the look of both my 300MC and my Speedy, so they see frequent strap changes. I have many leather straps that I use on the 300, but I haven't yet tried rubber (waiting for someone to produce a good quality 21mm strap) or a NATO (the 300 is already pretty thick and the nato causes it to sit even higher on the wrist). That "Bond" nato, however, is a must have for the 300 imo.

Is the nato you have there the one that comes with the LE? With the 007 branded keepers?

Anyway, it looks great and is a nice compliment to your AT. I'm happy that we 300MC owners have another brother to keep this picture thread going. Congrats again and enjoy the heck outta that baby!

René


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> I'm about to dive in.... Dive into the waffles that is.. Hahaha


That's a great fit on you. Need to see the 300 and Spectre together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new Seamaster 300MC!! It looks great on your wrist.
> 
> I chose the standard 300MC over the Spectre LE because I prefer the dive bezel, and I'm not too fond of the lollipop seconds hand. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike it, I just prefer the arrow seconds hand.
> 
> I love changing up the look of both my 300MC and my Speedy, so they see frequent strap changes. I have many leather straps that I use on the 300, but I haven't yet tried rubber (waiting for someone to produce a good quality 21mm strap) or a NATO (the 300 is already pretty thick and the nato causes it to sit even higher on the wrist). That "Bond" nato, however, is a must have for the 300 imo.
> 
> Is the nato you have there the one that comes with the LE? With the 007 branded keepers?
> 
> Anyway, it looks great and is a nice compliment to your AT. I'm happy that we 300MC owners have another brother to keep this picture thread going. Congrats again and enjoy the heck outta that baby!
> 
> René


Thank you! I've been wearing for 3 days straight now!

Oh and the nato strap is the regular 22mm nato strap with the polished steel that the boutique threw in for me free of charge. No 007 branding on it. The 007 branded one has brushed parts..


----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new Seamaster 300MC!! It looks great on your wrist.
> 
> I chose the standard 300MC over the Spectre LE because I prefer the dive bezel, and I'm not too fond of the lollipop seconds hand. Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike it, I just prefer the arrow seconds hand.
> 
> I love changing up the look of both my 300MC and my Speedy, so they see frequent strap changes. I have many leather straps that I use on the 300, but I haven't yet tried rubber (waiting for someone to produce a good quality 21mm strap) or a NATO (the 300 is already pretty thick and the nato causes it to sit even higher on the wrist). That "Bond" nato, however, is a must have for the 300 imo.
> 
> Is the nato you have there the one that comes with the LE? With the 007 branded keepers?
> 
> Anyway, it looks great and is a nice compliment to your AT. I'm happy that we 300MC owners have another brother to keep this picture thread going. Congrats again and enjoy the heck outta that baby!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've been wearing for 3 days straight now!
> 
> Oh and the nato strap is the regular 22mm nato strap with the polished steel that the boutique threw in for me free of charge. No 007 branding on it. The 007 branded one has brushed parts..
Click to expand...

Thanks for the photo!

The 22mm seems to fit nicely between the 21mm lugs.

I think I'll look into getting one later on in the year.

Thanks again!

René


----------



## imranbecks

Titan II said:


> Thanks for the photo!
> 
> The 22mm seems to fit nicely between the 21mm lugs.
> 
> I think I'll look into getting one later on in the year.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> René


Yup. Its an odd lug width. I wanted to use the existing Omega nato strap that I already have which is 20mm but the staff at the boutique was against the idea saying that the 20mm would make the springbars visible on the 21mm width lugs. I agreed and thought a visible springbar would be an eyesore. So that's when he said he will add in the 22mm nato strap for me FOC and fixed it up for me. How perfect it looked!


----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photo!
> 
> The 22mm seems to fit nicely between the 21mm lugs.
> 
> I think I'll look into getting one later on in the year.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Its an odd lug width. I wanted to use the existing Omega nato strap that I already have which is 20mm but the staff at the boutique was against the idea saying that the 20mm would make the springbars visible on the 21mm width lugs. I agreed and thought a visible springbar would be an eyesore. So that's when he said he will add in the 22mm nato strap for me FOC and fixed it up for me. How perfect it looked!
Click to expand...

That was a nice gesture on their part.

Sounds like you're developing a nice relationship with the staff at the boutique, and they're treating you well.

Well done!

René


----------



## imranbecks

Steering wheel wristshots are so overrated....


----------



## BigEmpty

Seamaster 300MC or Pay for income tax in full? lol my heart says 300MC


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## OldGeek

Just got the NATO strap and it is perfect.


----------



## Titan II

OldGeek said:


> Just got the NATO strap and it is perfect.


Great!! Another one. You guys are killing me.

That looks awesome.

René


----------



## imranbecks

This one has the loud alarm too..


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Great!! Another one. You guys are killing me.
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> René


Surprised you hadn't picked up that NATO already Rene. Such a classic good look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> This one has the loud alarm too..


Uh oh!! :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGeek

imranbecks said:


> This one has the loud alarm too..


Tempus Fugit.


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great!! Another one. You guys are killing me.
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you hadn't picked up that NATO already Rene. Such a classic good look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I definitely love the look, Dan. I had given it some thought in the past, but my concern has always been how high off the wrist a NATO would make the already thick 300MC sit.

These gentlemen with their fancy OEM NATOs and fine photographs are slowly inching me towards acquiring one.

I'll be in to see my AD on Sunday. I've already asked whether they have any in stock, but apparently they don't stock them. They can order one for me, so we'll see how I go on Sunday.

René


----------



## solesman

They do make the 300 sit high off the wrist. One of the reasons that I sold my 300 Spectre LE. Maybe just try any NATO just to get a feel for wearing it?



Titan II said:


> I definitely love the look, Dan. I had given it some thought in the past, but my concern has always been how high off the wrist a NATO would make the already thick 300MC sit.
> 
> These gentlemen with their fancy OEM NATOs and fine photographs are slowly inching me towards acquiring one.
> 
> I'll be in to see my AD on Sunday. I've already asked whether they have any in stock, but apparently they don't stock them. They can order one for me, so we'll see how I go on Sunday.
> 
> René


----------



## sculldogg86

Couple of Watch Steward 21mm that I picked up









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## harald-hans

On Erika´s Original with matching stitch ...


----------



## JP(Canada)

Going strong...almost 5 years now.


----------



## imranbecks

Wow. And mine is only a week old....


----------



## solesman

harald-hans said:


> On Erika´s Original with matching stitch ...


That looks really good! Can you share your thoughts on the strap as I've been considering buying one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> Wow. And mine is only a week old....


Hoping you aren't pining for the Spectre LE 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

solesman said:


> Hoping you aren't pining for the Spectre LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah... The Spectre is nice and all but at the end of the day, it's basically the same thing. Minus the differences the Spectre has. The way I look at it, with the 60 mins dive bezel on the regular one, it's a dive watch and a Bond watch at the same time, especially with that nato strap... It just screams Spectre. I've been wearing it for over a week now and I'm still loving it. Will wear it when I'm in Doha next month for my vacation!


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> Nah... The Spectre is nice and all but at the end of the day, it's basically the same thing. Minus the differences the Spectre has. The way I look at it, with the 60 mins dive bezel on the regular one, it's a dive watch and a Bond watch at the same time, especially with that nato strap... It just screams Spectre. I've been wearing it for over a week now and I'm still loving it. Will wear it when I'm in Doha next month for my vacation!


Being a watch geek I get the devil is in the details, but I agree that it's better as a dive watch over a GMT. The NATO makes the watch in this case.

Looking forward to seeing some holiday snaps soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

solesman said:


> That looks really good! Can you share your thoughts on the strap as I've been considering buying one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am wearing this kind of straps since 2017 and from my point of view there is nothing better on the wrist - lightweight - breathable - adjustable in a few seconds - just perfect ...


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Zinzan

solesman said:


> That looks really good! Can you share your thoughts on the strap as I've been considering buying one.


I have one of Erika's straps on my Helios Seaforth. It's nicely made and Erika is very nice to deal with, but just like Natos, not my favorite look. I prefer a strap or bracelet with a taper. But if you like Natos, then you should change it up with one of these MN straps sometimes.

But not many people mention that hooking the buckle takes a bit of effort. And if you're not careful when trying to hook it, the buckle can snap back and hit the watch head. Luckily for me, it only happened when I was trying the strap on a cheap Citizen diver, and no noticeable damage.



imranbecks said:


> Nah... The Spectre is nice and all but at the end of the day, it's basically the same thing. Minus the differences the Spectre has. The way I look at it, with the 60 mins dive bezel on the regular one, it's a dive watch and a Bond watch at the same time, especially with that nato strap...


Yeah, but the self-destruct mode is only available on the LE model.

And "basically the same thing. Minus the differences" is true about any two watches. ;-)


----------



## imranbecks

The way the light hits the watch..... Wow!


----------



## imranbecks

Same same, but different. b-)


----------



## jlyc2

Zinzan said:


> I have one of Erika's straps on my Helios Seaforth. It's nicely made and Erika is very nice to deal with, but just like Natos, not my favorite look. I prefer a strap or bracelet with a taper. But if you like Natos, then you should change it up with one of these MN straps sometimes.
> 
> But not many people mention that hooking the buckle takes a bit of effort. And if you're not careful when trying to hook it, the buckle can snap back and hit the watch head. Luckily for me, it only happened when I was trying the strap on a cheap Citizen diver, and no noticeable damage.
> 
> Yeah, but the self-destruct mode is only available on the LE model.
> 
> And "basically the same thing. Minus the differences" is true about any two watches. ;-)


touche! i mean to avg joe on the street a speedy pro is the same as a speedy reduced is the same as the speedy fois and a sub comex is 95% same as a regular sub except for 5 silly letters


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Zinzan

Imranbecks, you’re that guy that reproduces Championship Wrestling belts, aren’t you? I remember you getting banned on the forums a few years back. Glad you’re buying genuine Omegas now.


----------



## imranbecks

Zinzan said:


> Imranbecks, you're that guy that reproduces Championship Wrestling belts, aren't you? I remember you getting banned on the forums a few years back. Glad you're buying genuine Omegas now.


I don't reproduce championship wrestling belts, I collect them...lol.. Long story but I wasn't banned ;-)


----------



## Zinzan

imranbecks said:


> I don't reproduce championship wrestling belts, I collect them...lol.. Long story but I wasn't banned ;-)


Ok, anyways, glad your wearing legit watches now. You picked a great one here.


----------



## imranbecks

Zinzan said:


> Ok, anyways, glad your wearing legit watches now. You picked a great one here.


I'm glad too!


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> I'm glad too!


Damn!  great capture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Araziza

In preparation for my upcoming trip...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Araziza said:


> In preparation for my upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## iTreelex

I really can't get enough of this watch


----------



## imranbecks

iTreelex said:


> I really can't get enough of this watch


Tell me about it. I'm having a hard time trying to rotate with my other watches since getting it....


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre with a Vesper tonight - @ Good Times at Davey Wayne's for those who know Hollywood









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## liebs520

deepsea03 said:


> Veni, vidi, vici


Respect (on the burger and the strap choice).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Arthur M

What's the general community feel on this watch nowadays? I've been away from the watch world for a while. Wasn't particularly popular a few years ago and got totally overshadowed by the smp 2018.

I've owned one for three years now and its a keeper; nicely dinged up from work.

Here's my workhorse taking a trip


----------



## Apollo83

Arthur M said:


> What's the general community feel on this watch nowadays?


I can't speak for the community, but mine's been on my wrist for almost 4 years and is a keeper - the perfect daily watch for me.
My kids even associate the watch with me and one day, one of them will get it... now just need to decide which kid gets this and which gets my Casio ProTrek beater...


----------



## Apollo83

Arthur M said:


> What's the general community feel on this watch nowadays?


I can't speak for the community, but mine's been on my wrist for almost 4 years and is a keeper - the perfect daily watch for me.
My kids even associate the watch with me and one day, one of them will get it... now just need to decide which kid gets this and which gets my Casio ProTrek beater...


----------



## vthom78

Reporting on accuracy using the WatchTracker app for iOS:

After 1004 days, average accuracy is 1.2spd.

Not bad, right?


----------



## vthom78

Reporting on accuracy using the WatchTracker app for iOS:

After 1004 days, average accuracy is 1.2spd.

Not bad, right?


----------



## Zinzan

Arthur M said:


> What's the general community feel on this watch nowadays? I've been away from the watch world for a while. Wasn't particularly popular a few years ago and got totally overshadowed by the smp 2018.
> 
> I've owned one for three years now and its a keeper; nicely dinged up from work.
> 
> Here's my workhorse taking a trip
> 
> View attachment 14816493


No idea how popular it was in 2015 when I set my eyes on it and knew I wanted one. I bought the Spectre LE shortly after it came out.

Did not realize it was overshadowed in 2018 by the SMP 2018.

No idea how popular it is today but happily wear it several times a week. Still looks and runs great.


----------



## imranbecks

Arthur M said:


> What's the general community feel on this watch nowadays? I've been away from the watch world for a while. Wasn't particularly popular a few years ago and got totally overshadowed by the smp 2018.
> 
> I've owned one for three years now and its a keeper; nicely dinged up from work.
> 
> Here's my workhorse taking a trip


What's not to love about it? Well some don't really like the lugs, but it has never bothered me. Its really underrated imo. It has tech that is really overlooked. In particular the Liquidmetal ceramic bezel that the SMP 2018 doesn't have. I also love the sand-blasted dial and the laser cut indices with the lume filled into them. All great technical processes that makes the watch what it is that looks understated and sadly overlooked by many. The more I look at the details of the watch closely, the more I appreciate what went into making it.


----------



## solesman

vthom78 said:


> Reporting on accuracy using the WatchTracker app for iOS:
> 
> After 1004 days, average accuracy is 1.2spd.
> 
> Not bad, right?


That's great accuracy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Went out with a friend last night and had an amazing dinner. Unfortunately I didn't get any photos of the 300MC at dinner. There was just too much going on. However, as advertised, it did continue to perform with great accuracy in higher than normal temperatures;

View attachment 14835239


While walking around the city we spotted the Jaeger LeCoultre boutique and my friend was quite intrigued by the Reversos in the window display. We went in and were graciously received, and given a brief history of the Reverso. The sales associate brought out a few models to show us. I felt a little uncomfortable asking to take pictures so I just enjoyed the lesson and the watches.

We stopped at a nice café for a cappuccino and a decadent Belgian chocolate soufflé;









We sat and talked for a couple of hours about everything under the ssun.I didn't realize how much I needed that night out.









We've made an agreement to do this once a month. I suggested the next time we visit a few more of the boutiques. I'm hoping to eventually turn him into a watch enthusiast.









René


----------



## imranbecks

Titan II said:


> Went out with a friend last night and had an amazing dinner. Unfortunately I didn't get any photos of the 300MC at dinner. There was just too much going on. However, as advertised, it did continue to perform with great accuracy in higher than normal temperatures;
> 
> 
> 
> While walking around the city we spotted the Jaeger LeCoultre boutique and my friend was quite intrigued by the Reversos in the window display. We went in and were graciously received, and given a brief history of the Reverso. The sales associate brought out a few models to show us. I felt a little uncomfortable asking to take pictures so I just enjoyed the lesson and the watches.
> 
> We stopped at a nice café for a cappuccino and a decadent Belgian chocolate soufflé;
> 
> 
> 
> We sat and talked for a couple of hours about everything under the ssun.I didn't realize how much I needed that night out.
> 
> 
> 
> We've made an agreement to do this once a month. I suggested the next time we visit a few more of the boutiques. I'm hoping to eventually turn him into a watch enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> René


I almost forgot how blingy it can look on that bracelet!

And damn that chocolate soufflé looks good!


----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out with a friend last night and had an amazing dinner. Unfortunately I didn't get any photos of the 300MC at dinner. There was just too much going on. However, as advertised, it did continue to perform with great accuracy in higher than normal temperatures;
> 
> 
> 
> While walking around the city we spotted the Jaeger LeCoultre boutique and my friend was quite intrigued by the Reversos in the window display. We went in and were graciously received, and given a brief history of the Reverso. The sales associate brought out a few models to show us. I felt a little uncomfortable asking to take pictures so I just enjoyed the lesson and the watches.
> 
> We stopped at a nice café for a cappuccino and a decadent Belgian chocolate soufflé;
> 
> 
> 
> We sat and talked for a couple of hours about everything under the ssun.I didn't realize how much I needed that night out.
> 
> 
> 
> We've made an agreement to do this once a month. I suggested the next time we visit a few more of the boutiques. I'm hoping to eventually turn him into a watch enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot how blingy it can look on that bracelet!
> 
> And damn that chocolate soufflé looks good!
Click to expand...

It was pretty dazzling under those bright lights in the café.

And yes, the souffle was amazing.

René


----------



## liebs520

Does anyone know of any Omega OEM rubber straps that fit the 300MC? I wish I could wear it on one of the Aqua Terra rubber straps but I think those are 20mm. 

The 21mm size really causes some headaches, making me think twice about getting a Nomos with a 19mm lug width as my next piece....


----------



## BeauR

liebs520 said:


> Does anyone know of any Omega OEM rubber straps that fit the 300MC? I wish I could wear it on one of the Aqua Terra rubber straps but I think those are 20mm.
> 
> The 21mm size really causes some headaches, making me think twice about getting a Nomos with a 19mm lug width as my next piece....


I've seen a couple of oem 21mm Omega rubber straps on eBay but I think they are meant for the Planet Ocean. Not sure how it would fit. I believe the straps reference is 98000435.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

BeauR said:


> I've seen a couple of oem 21mm Omega rubber straps on eBay but I think they are meant for the Planet Ocean. Not sure how it would fit. I believe the straps reference is 98000435.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Okay great, so they exist! Now I'll have to see if they come in any colors/patterns that I like lol. Will pay the AD a visit. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The strap on this PO GMT will fit the 300 no probs.

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...00m-omega-co-axial-gmt-43-5-mm-23232442201001



liebs520 said:


> Okay great, so they exist! Now I'll have to see if they come in any colors/patterns that I like lol. Will pay the AD a visit. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

I've been wanting one of these watches for years! Finally just now pulled the trigger and bought a new one from a local AD that offered a nice discount. Definitely my favorite watch.








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

BeauR said:


> I've been wanting one of these watches for years! Finally just now pulled the trigger and bought a new one from a local AD that offered a nice discount. Definitely my favorite watch.
> View attachment 14847679
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! It looks fantastic! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Titan II

BeauR said:


> I've been wanting one of these watches for years! Finally just now pulled the trigger and bought a new one from a local AD that offered a nice discount. Definitely my favorite watch.
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on picking up a SM300MC! Happy to hear you're enjoying it.

Mine says hi;









René


----------



## solesman

BeauR said:


> I've been wanting one of these watches for years! Finally just now pulled the trigger and bought a new one from a local AD that offered a nice discount. Definitely my favorite watch.
> View attachment 14847679
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new Seamaster 300! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

BeauR said:


> I've been wanting one of these watches for years! Finally just now pulled the trigger and bought a new one from a local AD that offered a nice discount. Definitely my favorite watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Fantastic! Welcome to the club! Don't be shy to take more pictures :-d

Nice Mustang BTW |>


----------



## Stretch44

Just picked up a 300 MC. Loving it so far. Lume is fantastic.


----------



## Titan II

Stretch44 said:


> Just picked up a 300 MC. Loving it so far. Lume is fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 14853799
> 
> View attachment 14853805


Congrats and welcome to the club! Great lume shot btw.

René


----------



## Araziza

New strap. Love this watch on a nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iTreelex

It seems to me the SM300 MC is very underrated and is overshadowed by the trilogy, the new wave dial seamaster, bb58, and the sub. While I have an sd4k, the SM300 hasn't left my wrist in over 3 weeks. There's just something so alluring about the watch, much more so than the BB58 imo and i love the BB58


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BeauR

Nice pic. I want one of those Omega eye things


----------



## solesman

Great shot, but the 'sharpness' is a little high.



deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## BeauR

The perfect pairing









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

BeauR said:


> Nice pic. I want one of those Omega eye things


Its called a loupe.


----------



## liebs520

iTreelex said:


> It seems to me the SM300 MC is very underrated and is overshadowed by the trilogy, the new wave dial seamaster, bb58, and the sub. While I have an sd4k, the SM300 hasn't left my wrist in over 3 weeks. There's just something so alluring about the watch, much more so than the BB58 imo and i love the BB58


I think part of it for me is the polished lugs and inner bezel ring. Think those give it a little more 'pop,' so to speak. I have a Spectre version though so my bracelet doesn't have PCLs (and I prefer it that way, but I have it on the NATO at the moment anyway). Anxiously awaiting 22mm straps from the Tropic Strap co....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Master2112

Passed through all 3200 posts in this amazing thread past few days. Recently became an owner of this wonderful piece. 6 years ago I couldn't care less for this model. Now, I can't see any other. Looking fwd to all the strap options picked up here and more...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevelOne

Wow congrats, quite the marathon read! The watch does kind of grow on you doesn't it. Enjoy!

Regards -------


----------



## Morrisdog

Gone back to the very first strap I bought for this five years ago!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Master2112 said:


> Passed through all 3200 posts in this amazing thread past few days. Recently became an owner of this wonderful piece. 6 years ago I couldn't care less for this model. Now, I can't see any other. Looking fwd to all the strap options picked up here and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to The Club!!

As a recent owner, you've only begun to discover the beauty and wonders of the 300MC. Enjoy the journey. You're only going to love it more.

Rene


----------



## solesman

Master2112 said:


> Passed through all 3200 posts in this amazing thread past few days. Recently became an owner of this wonderful piece. 6 years ago I couldn't care less for this model. Now, I can't see any other. Looking fwd to all the strap options picked up here and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Truly one of the best. If my wrist could take one, I would have the Ti blue in the collection. Enjoy that beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Morrisdog said:


> Gone back to the very first strap I bought for this five years ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great fella. Your photo still stir my emotions. If only in 39mm. Sigh...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

It would be nice if a tad smaller in all dimensions but i am still very happy the way it is.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Just picked up my first 21mm leather strap at my local OB. This strap usually comes on the "Dark Side Of The Moon"  I love it on my 300MC









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Agree. I would've picked that one up too. Also the black corder from the standard DSOTM would look amazing too 



BeauR said:


> Just picked up my first 21mm leather strap at my local OB. This strap usually comes on the "Dark Side Of The Moon"  I love it on my 300MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Agree. I would've picked that one up too. Also the black cordura strap from the standard DSOTM would look amazing too 



BeauR said:


> Just picked up my first 21mm leather strap at my local OB. This strap usually comes on the "Dark Side Of The Moon"  I love it on my 300MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

solesman said:


> Agree. I would've picked that one up too. Also the black corder from the standard DSOTM would look amazing too


Wish they made that in more colors than just black. I'd be all over a gray or a green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

solesman said:


> Agree. I would've picked that one up too. Also the black cordura strap from the standard DSOTM would look amazing too


I actually almost got that one too  It looked amazing on the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

liebs520 said:


> Wish they made that in more colors than just black. I'd be all over a gray or a green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is this Master Chronometer platinum green version. The hour markers isn't cut out like the previous ones though...










https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-300-omega-co-axial-master-chronometer-41-mm-23493412199001


----------



## solesman

BeauR said:


> I actually almost got that one too  It looked amazing on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


A little further down the road ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

imranbecks said:


> There is this Master Chronometer platinum green version. The hour markers isn't cut out like the previous ones though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-300-omega-co-axial-master-chronometer-41-mm-23493412199001


Oh I meant the fabric strap from the DSOTM. I'm not a leather guy, would love an OEM rubber or fabric strap in gray or dark green on a deployant that fits the 300MC. I stopped at the OB this weekend and they actually had something in gray that's pretty close to what I'm after, I'll probably test drive it soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

imranbecks said:


> There is this Master Chronometer platinum green version. The hour markers isn't cut out like the previous ones though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-300-omega-co-axial-master-chronometer-41-mm-23493412199001


This looks amazing... How thick is this watch though? Is it same as standard version? Standard one is a limit dimension wise for such "dressy" diver IMHO. Any wider/thicker/longer would be too much.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Thick and heavy due to being made of platinum. A bargain for a mere £33,910 :-d



Master2112 said:


> This looks amazing... How thick is this watch though? Is it same as standard version? Standard one is a limit dimension wise for such "dressy" diver IMHO. Any wider/thicker/longer would be too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Morrisdog

BeauR said:


> Just picked up my first 21mm leather strap at my local OB. This strap usually comes on the "Dark Side Of The Moon"  I love it on my 300MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That looks great.. I might check it out on my Ti version.. I have a cheap brown nato for it which I think looks pretty good but a proper strap like yours looks like the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

liebs520 said:


> Oh I meant the fabric strap from the DSOTM. I'm not a leather guy, would love an OEM rubber or fabric strap in gray or dark green on a deployant that fits the 300MC. I stopped at the OB this weekend and they actually had something in gray that's pretty close to what I'm after, I'll probably test drive it soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not try some cheaper natos in those colours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Morrisdog said:


> Why not try some cheaper natos in those colours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have NATOs, OEM and otherwise, and it's just not what I'm after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Brought my SM300MC along with me for my vacation in Doha. So it'll be my watch of choice for the next 10 days :-!


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> Brought my SM300MC along with me for my vacation in Doha. So it'll be my watch of choice for the next 10 days :-!


 Have a great time Imran! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

Picked up a lot of strap ideas on this amazing thread. Now on Hirsch Accent 22mm. Great fit.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Love the retro styling of this piece.


----------



## PsychoKandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## busch12

liebs520 said:


> Oh I meant the fabric strap from the DSOTM. I'm not a leather guy, would love an OEM rubber or fabric strap in gray or dark green on a deployant that fits the 300MC. I stopped at the OB this weekend and they actually had something in gray that's pretty close to what I'm after, I'll probably test drive it soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jean Rousseau made the OEM Cordura straps for Omega. They were cheaper and the same product just not Omega branded. I don't see them on the site at the moment but they have some other Cordura straps. May be worth inquiring with them to see if they can still make one to fit the OEM deployant, which I know they used to. Google their name and straps and it should pop up. Not sure if I'm allowed to link them so I won't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

hedet said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Super capture of the Spectre there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

busch12 said:


> Jean Rousseau made the OEM Cordura straps for Omega. They were cheaper and the same product just not Omega branded. I don't see them on the site at the moment but they have some other Cordura straps. May be worth inquiring with them to see if they can still make one to fit the OEM deployant, which I know they used to. Google their name and straps and it should pop up. Not sure if I'm allowed to link them so I won't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks. I've bought a strap from them before so I'll look into that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Surprisingly good weather day in NYC today.


----------



## liebs520

Back on the bracelet today.


----------



## liebs520

Question: for those of you that have squeezed a 22mm strap into the lugs, are you using the straight spring bars? Or do you use curved spring bars to help with the extra width? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

I just installed Hirsch Accent 22mm without issues, first with original bracelet spring bars ST2208 , and then actually replaced those with a bit longer ST2209, which are proper size for use with straps/nato on 21mm lug. More secure I guess.
All these advices I picked up from previous discussions on forums. 
All worked great!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Master2112 said:


> I just installed Hirsch Accent 22mm without issues, first with original bracelet spring bars ST2208 , and then actually replaced those with a bit longer ST2209, which are proper size for use with straps/nato on 21mm lug. More secure I guess.
> All these advices I picked up from previous discussions on forums.
> All worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


So the ST2208 are the straight bars that came with the watch? Where did you get the ST2209's from?

Sick strap btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

liebs520 said:


> So the ST2208 are the straight bars that came with the watch? Where did you get the ST2209's from?
> 
> Sick strap btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 068ST2208 are the original ones for bracelet. 068ST2209 I ordered from ebay. There are few UK sellers selling genuine parts (I also ordered a pair of spare 2208 as I plan to rotate straps on this watch often. Its great for that). This strap is indeed great...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Master2112 said:


> Yes 068ST2208 are the original ones for bracelet. 068ST2209 I ordered from ebay. There are few UK sellers selling genuine parts (I also ordered a pair of spare 2208 as I plan to rotate straps on this watch often. Its great for that). This strap is indeed great...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Interesting, so it looks like they recommend different sizes for straps vs bracelets. Didn't know that. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theycallmecharles

Is this a sign of a fake? I recently purchased a seamaster 300 MC from chrono, new with valid warranty and box. Watch looks brand new as far as I can tell, and keeps good time (+3secs a day).

But I noticed the back of the case where the "anti-magnetic" engraving was slightly off. All other aspects of the watch seem authentic (serial numbers all match up on lug, movement and warranty card, and I went through the post on how to spot a fake on this thread).

Aesthetically this doesn't bother me, but should I be concerned about the watch's authenticity? Have you guys experienced flaws like this?

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

Post a clear photo of the movement. I'm sure experts on forum will tell you for sure within 5 minutes. But I think you should be OK, especially if purchased from Verified seller with good reviews. You could also claim this under warranty and get new back cover with pristine engravings, why not? Assuming ofcourse your Omega warranty is stamped/dated by AD.

I also bought mine from Crono, full set and found single small manufacturing imperfection on the lume material at 09:00, but it is visible only from certain angles under certain lights and from 20-30cm distance max., basically very hard to spot unless you look for it. Here is the close photo with 10xmagnification. It also doesn't affect night lume at all. Still, in 3-4 years I might ask Omega to fix it under warranty. For the rest watch is perfect and also keeps +2to3sec steady at all positions.
I also had my share of anxiety about watch being genuine (like always when buying online), but after close inspection of the movement and all the rest - if this is a fake, then it's worth the money... It isn't fake of course...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## theycallmecharles

Thanks for the quick reply. Here is a photo of the back of the case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master2112

theycallmecharles said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Here is a photo of the back of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert, but to me that movement looks OK. However I must say that engravings on the caseback look a bit less perfect than on mine. It might be a photo only though, but to me 15,000 gaus graving is also a bit off (especially 1i5) + what you already reported. Maybe you should really visit OB or an AD and ask them to have a look. You could easilly get new caseback I believe.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Master2112 said:


> I'm no expert, but to me that movement looks OK. However I must say that engravings on the caseback look a bit less perfect than on mine. It might be a photo only though, but to me 15,000 gaus graving is also a bit off (especially 1i5) + what you already reported. Maybe you should really visit OB or an AD and ask them to have a look. You could easilly get new caseback I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yeah movement looks the same as mine. Maybe it's possible that your caseback just got a slightly imperfect stamping job? Nothing else looks off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

That's surprisingly poor. Black ink smudges everywhere within the stamping. No doubt its genuine though. But I'm surprised by the poor smudges.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

New to me yesterday. Planning on liquidating most of the rotation. I stacked some ebay coupons and got a great deal from a familiar seller in Japan. If this beats my 2231.50 it will be my 24/7 watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Watchguy151

Is this still in production? 

It is still listed on the site, but a close friend told me on his visit to an AD they informed him they can no longer order. 

Incorrect AD?


----------



## Watchguy151

Is this still in production? 

It is still listed on the site, but a close friend told me on his visit to an AD they informed him they can no longer order. 

Incorrect AD?


----------



## BeauR

Watchguy151 said:


> Is this still in production?
> 
> It is still listed on the site, but a close friend told me on his visit to an AD they informed him they can no longer order.
> 
> Incorrect AD?


Hard to say. From my observation most ad's and ob's still have them. It's been around since 2014 so it might be getting close to the end of production.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Love to see it shine under the bright lights of Doha Festival City!


----------



## FightinM

Hi everyone. After months of looking at watches I finally ordered a new 300 MCA the week before last. Bizarrely even after all of that time researching I only discovered this thread after placing the order. I've really enjoyed reading all 3,348 posts but seeing all the pics of this amazing watch has made the wait so much harder! I really struggled to choose between the stainless steel and the titanium. I went for the titanium in the end as I'm hoping to get a no date sub in the near future so I thought the titanium would add a bit more variety to the collection. 

After reading the first 200 odd pages worth of this thread there weren't many titanium ones appearing but loads of fabulous pics of the stainless steel so I was seriously beginning to doubt my choice. Thankfully there have been more in the later pages so I think I'm more confident in my selection. 

Can't wait to actually get it though! It had to be ordered in at my local AD and despite them having one at another store they said it would be 7-10 working days. Not sure why it takes that long but it should be in this week so the wait is nearly over. I'll post some pics when the happy day arrives!


----------



## Zinzan

The price difference between the two is pretty significant. And the weight difference as well—while the lightness of Ti is cool, it can also be off-putting. It almost feels like a toy on the wrist compared to SS, IMHO. 

The blue looks great 95% of the time, but every once in a while I’ll see a photo that just doesn’t work for me. With this watch, I think the wearer needs to have a lot of confidence in the blue. 

I looked at both several times before buying, stopping by the local Omega Boutique to try them each on (always on bracelet, btw), and went back and forth on it. I unexpectedly came upon a Spectre LE on my travels to Singapore right after it came out, and snatched it up. So SS it was, and I haven’t looked back. 

It’s no surprise that the Ti is not as common/popular as the SS. Nor are any of the PM models, as nice as those are as well.


----------



## FightinM

I know what you mean about the weight although it's not as light as some Ti models I've tried on before and I actually quite liked it being a bit lighter. I was absolutely convinced I'd made the right choice after trying them both on three times over the course of two months so based on seeing in real life I preferred the blue but all of the great pictures of the SS that I came across on this thread afterwards had me really doubting myself. Here's hoping that in the next few days I'll get it and will be as happy as when I placed the order!


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your incoming Ti 300. I'm sure any doubts you have will vanish the minute you strap it on and step outdoors into daylight 



FightinM said:


> Hi everyone. After months of looking at watches I finally ordered a new 300 MCA the week before last. Bizarrely even after all of that time researching I only discovered this thread after placing the order. I've really enjoyed reading all 3,348 posts but seeing all the pics of this amazing watch has made the wait so much harder! I really struggled to choose between the stainless steel and the titanium. I went for the titanium in the end as I'm hoping to get a no date sub in the near future so I thought the titanium would add a bit more variety to the collection.
> 
> After reading the first 200 odd pages worth of this thread there weren't many titanium ones appearing but loads of fabulous pics of the stainless steel so I was seriously beginning to doubt my choice. Thankfully there have been more in the later pages so I think I'm more confident in my selection.
> 
> Can't wait to actually get it though! It had to be ordered in at my local AD and despite them having one at another store they said it would be 7-10 working days. Not sure why it takes that long but it should be in this week so the wait is nearly over. I'll post some pics when the happy day arrives!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Supero100x

Enjoy your Sunday gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

Still in the hunt for a good rubber/deployant combo. I’m happy to buy the Omega deployant from the boutique, I definitely want something really high quality. But does anyone know of a rubber (or otherwise waterproof) strap that I can attach to it that’ll fit this watch and the deployant? 

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


> Still in the hunt for a good rubber/deployant combo. I'm happy to buy the Omega deployant from the boutique, I definitely want something really high quality. But does anyone know of a rubber (or otherwise waterproof) strap that I can attach to it that'll fit this watch and the deployant?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Zenith Chronomaster El Primero 21mm x 18mm Black Rubber Strap Watch Band

Black:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193262705731

Blue:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172887155937


----------



## liebs520

transporter305 said:


> Yes, Zenith Chronomaster El Primero 21mm x 18mm Black Rubber Strap Watch Band
> 
> Black:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193262705731
> 
> Blue:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172887155937
> 
> View attachment 14936137
> 
> 
> View attachment 14936139


Awesome! I guess it'd be too much to ask for it to come in other colors as well?? Maybe a green or gray?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


> Awesome! I guess it'd be too much to ask for it to come in other colors as well?? Maybe a green or gray?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zenith does not sell them in too many colors. It's only meant for a few of their watch models.You may want to check out Bonetto Cinturini, a major rubber strap manufacturer.


----------



## liebs520

transporter305 said:


> Zenith does not sell them in too many colors. It's only meant for a few of their watch models.You may want to check out Bonetto Cinturini, a major rubber strap manufacturer.


Yeah I read some mixed reviews about those, particularly about the clasp. Do you know if the rubber's high quality? And if they can be taken off their stock clasps and put on the omega OEM clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


> Yeah I read some mixed reviews about those, particularly about the clasp. Do you know if the rubber's high quality? And if they can be taken off their stock clasps and put on the omega OEM clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rubber is high quality, esp. for the price, made in Italy. Don't know about the clasps.


----------



## liebs520

transporter305 said:


> Zenith does not sell them in too many colors. It's only meant for a few of their watch models.You may want to check out Bonetto Cinturini, a major rubber strap manufacturer.


A few questions on what you did with the Zenith strap:

1) Do you know the part number of the deployant you bought? They seem to be pretty available on eBay at better prices than the OB. 
2) The description on eBay for the blue one says it's meant for a pin buckle, does that matter? 
3) Did the strap or clasp come with the necessary spring bars or pieces to put it together, or did a boutique have to do it for you?

Thanks for your help!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Just purchased the 21mm rubber strap from the Omega Boutique in Beverly Hills a few hours ago. Not sure I'm crazy about it. They had to use curved lugs to make it fit. The Strap presses against the bezel giving it a bit more resistance as it's turned, which I like. All in all, I don't think I like it as much I had hoped. I'll probably end up listing it on the wus classifieds and try to recoup some of the cash I just spent.
FYI the strap number is 98000435









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

BeauR said:


> Just purchased the 21mm rubber strap from the Omega Boutique in Beverly Hills a few hours ago. Not sure I'm crazy about it. They had to use curved lugs to make it fit. The Strap presses against the bezel giving it a bit more resistance as it's turned, which I like. All in all, I don't think I like it as much I had hoped. I'll probably end up listing it on the wus classifieds and try to recoup some of the cash I just spent.
> FYI the strap number is 98000435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Is that meant for this watch though or another watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

liebs520 said:


> A few questions on what you did with the Zenith strap:
> 
> 1) Do you know the part number of the deployant you bought? They seem to be pretty available on eBay at better prices than the OB.
> 2) The description on eBay for the blue one says it's meant for a pin buckle, does that matter?
> 3) Did the strap or clasp come with the necessary spring bars or pieces to put it together, or did a boutique have to do it for you?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) 94521883;
2) It fits fine, however take a look at my second pic and note the small cutout at the deployant's attachment end, where the tang's base would go. (Both Zenith tang and deployant need it. Omega deployant has different design). Doesn't bother me but it's there;
3) Orig. Omega springbars I use with NATO's or leather straps work with this rubber as well,

Cheers!


----------



## liebs520

transporter305 said:


> 1) 94521883;
> 2) It fits fine, however take a look at my second pic and note the small cutout at the deployant's attachment end, where the tang's base would go. (Both Zenith tang and deployant need it. Omega deployant has different design). Doesn't bother me but it's there;
> 3) Orig. Omega springbars I use with NATO's or leather straps work with this rubber as well,
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome, thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

liebs520 said:


> Is that meant for this watch though or another watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is meant for a previous generation Planet Ocean. It's nice but not as cool as I had originally hoped.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

A closer look at rubber strap from the side view.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

BeauR said:


> A closer look at rubber strap from the side view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Yeah I'd like to avoid that, the straight ends of the Zenith strap seem like the safer choice. Maybe I'll try the blue strap/black dual combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

I love the DSOTM black fabrick strap on the 300mc. I attached a few pics below 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

That is the strap that looks best IMHO on the 300. 



BeauR said:


> I love the DSOTM black fabrick strap on the 300mc. I attached a few pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

I just followed that eBay link to the rubber straps.. quite a few other options there. Not sure if I like them but some are pretty cheap. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC on DAS


----------



## liebs520

deepsea03 said:


> SM300MC on DAS


That's a great combo. What's DAS/what strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FightinM

Finally received my new watch a few days ago plus an alternative strap to go with it. A few pics initial pics which aren't the best for now but will try and take some more when time allows.


----------



## FightinM

No idea why the pics are so massive! How do I delete and re-post?!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FightinM said:


> No idea why the pics are so massive! How do I delete and re-post?!


Not sure, but the pics look great on my phone. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy

FightinM said:


> No idea why the pics are so massive! How do I delete and re-post?!


beautiful shots


----------



## FightinM

Thanks. I absolutely love it on the strap.


----------



## deepsea03

liebs520 said:


> That's a great combo. What's DAS/what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAS = DrunkArt Straps


----------



## solesman

Congrats on getting your Ti 300. She's a beauty. Enjoy in great health.



FightinM said:


> Finally received my new watch a few days ago plus an alternative strap to go with it. A few pics initial pics which aren't the best for now but will try and take some more when time allows.


----------



## coldaspiration

Been going through this thread getting inspired and excited for mine!


----------



## solesman

Which reference did you choose and when does it arrive?



coldaspiration said:


> Been going through this thread getting inspired and excited for mine!


----------



## coldaspiration

Steel on steel, the one ending in 001.


----------



## coldaspiration

Forgot to attach wrist shot! I found I had a 22mm nylon and leather hanging out. Squeezed into that 21mm lug width easily


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BeauR

One of the best Omega dials ever!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldaspiration

.


----------



## coldaspiration

Agree! Enjoying on leather while weather warms up.


----------



## coldaspiration

For the life of me I can't get it that one photo to show right side up...


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Looks even better with the light scratches. Carrying lots of character. 5 years ownership now Morris?



Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Morrisdog

solesman said:


> Looks even better with the light scratches. Carrying lots of character. 5 years ownership now Morris?


Yep. Five years. Time travels fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

It tells the time.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rob09




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BeauR

Decided to toss my watch on a tiki book I was reading 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

deepsea03 said:


>


Where's your canvas strap from? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rob09

Is that the DSOTM strap @BeauR ?


----------



## BeauR

rob09 said:


> Is that the DSOTM strap @BeauR ?


It is  I have that one and the brown leather one. They both fit really well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

deepsea03 said:


>


Looks very good . But Is it comfortable??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## changym

Hi guys, I have a question, why do some Seamaster 300 comes with wooden & some with the standard red leather box? any have experience deal with ebay seller from japan closer0924? Is he reputable?


----------



## Roy Hobbs

changym said:


> Hi guys, I have a question, why do some Seamaster 300 comes with wooden & some with the standard red leather box? any have experience deal with ebay seller from japan closer0924? Is he reputable?


I have bought several watches from Closer and never had a problem.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

liebs520 said:


> Where's your canvas strap from? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Morrisdog said:


> Looks very good . But Is it comfortable??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies for the late reply 
1) it is from DrunkArt Straps
2) Oh yes, very much so


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## boatswain

deepsea03 said:


>


Stunning photo.


----------



## deepsea03

boatswain said:


> Stunning photo.


Thank you and have a great weekend


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## solesman

deepsea03 said:


>


Beautiful capture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

solesman said:


> Beautiful capture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Titan II

Good timing;









René


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Zinzan

deepsea03 said:


>


That's a weird looking cellphone.


----------



## Titan II

Rockin' this beauty today;

















René


----------



## TheLevelOne

Donating convalescent plasma today.

Glad to be alive after contracting Covid-19.

Regards to all --------


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

TheLevelOne said:


> Donating convalescent plasma today.
> 
> Glad to be alive after contracting Covid-19.
> 
> Regards to all --------


A very scary time for you I'm sure. Happy to hear that you pulled through and you're fairing better.

René


----------



## ToBeDetermined

My new office neighbor


----------



## Buchmann69

TheLevelOne said:


> Donating convalescent plasma today.
> 
> Glad to be alive after contracting Covid-19.
> 
> Regards to all --------


Glad you're well, I love the watch shot while donating plasma!!!

Well done 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## TheLevelOne

Thanks. I was not real happy with the lighting/reflections, but I was restrained as it was. Medical staff thought it was a hoot!

I ran a low body temp of 101 for two weeks before it broke. Was getting worried after first week. Almost told the wife where all my watches were buried!

I'm a blood donor since 1975. My whole blood can be given to newborns, transplants and immune compromised patients. I'm referred to as an exceptional donor. I never think that, but hope I helped strangers in some way. It's the little things, right?

Regards --------


----------



## Zinzan

Glad you’ve recovered, @TheLevelOne. 

How does this work? Obviously, you had to disclose you had the virus when donating blood. Did they have to do extra tests to make sure you are no longer contagious? And is your blood in higher demand because you’ve recovered?

Nice watch, btw!


----------



## Quartersawn

Zinzan said:


> Glad you've recovered, @TheLevelOne.
> 
> How does this work? Obviously, you had to disclose you had the virus when donating blood. Did they have to do extra tests to make sure you are no longer contagious? *And is your blood in higher demand because you've recovered?*
> 
> Nice watch, btw!


His blood has antibodies that fight the virus so his plasma would be given to gravely ill patients to boost their ability to fight - and hopefully recover from - the virus.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Quartersawn said:


> His blood has antibodies that fight the virus so his plasma would be given to gravely ill patients to boost their ability to fight - and hopefully recover from - the virus.


Correct. I have two more donations one week apart. I hope it helps someone out there recover ASAP. Again, it's the little things. In this case antibodies.

I forget to mention I have to take a link out of my Ti. Lost 16 lbs. It's a good thing!

Regards --------------


----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## Titan II

Back on oem barenia leather and deployant;

















René


----------



## changym

Hello guys, i bought a preowned 2015 Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial today, I have some questions hoping anyone could shed some light please

Is it normal that the lume on this model is weak? Or did omega in the later version of this model did some change/enhancement to the quality of the lume?
In 2007 I bought a 2254.50 , that time we could ask omega to send us the hardcopy chronometer certificate by scanning the chronometer card and international warranty, may I know if this method still valid?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## boatswain

deepsea03 said:


>


Wonderful photo


----------



## deepsea03

boatswain said:


> Wonderful photo


Thank you


----------



## RLC

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## imranbecks

RLC said:


> Bob
> &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Nice SMP GMT but you're in the wrong place Bob.

We are talking about the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial here... This one.








.


----------



## vthom78

I like orange. In juices and NATO straps.


----------



## mcrowell17

has anyone come across any quality rubber straps for the watch that look good? I want to switch out the nato strap and bracelet on occasion.


----------



## Zinzan

mcrowell17 said:


> has anyone come across any quality rubber straps for the watch that look good? I want to switch out the nato strap and bracelet on occasion.


Try searching? This thread?


----------



## deepsea03

vthom78 said:


> I like orange. In juices and NATO straps.
> View attachment 15113855


That's a great looking combo!


----------



## imranbecks

I really love the look of the lume on this one....


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## sykes

vthom78 said:


> I like orange. In juices and NATO straps.
> View attachment 15113855


Great pairing. I now need a cold beverage.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

sm300mc draws water detail this evening


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

out and about


----------



## bigjaymofo

deepsea03 said:


> out and about


Great shots.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## vthom78

Celebrating 4 years on a cloudy day in Frankfurt, with an Omega original NATO. Buying this watch was one of the best decisions I've made, thanks to this forum since I read all posts at the time before actually getting to buy mine. No regrets ever since, none. Thanks guys.


----------



## TheLevelOne

vthom78 said:


> Celebrating 4 years on a cloudy day in Frankfurt, with an Omega original NATO. Buying this watch was one of the best decisions I've made, thanks to this forum since I read all posts at the time before actually getting to buy mine. No regrets ever since, none. Thanks guys.
> View attachment 15220969


Congrats! You wear it well!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## minoli

Go Broncos! Fellow WMU alumni here.



deepsea03 said:


> out and about


----------



## Lealole

Love this watch!


----------



## Lealole

mcrowell17 said:


> has anyone come across any quality rubber straps for the watch that look good? I want to switch out the nato strap and bracelet on occasion.


. My awesome rubber strap, all my straps are from Omega!


----------



## adam_svt

spectacular watch! I let go of mine too soon and now I miss it lol


----------



## liebs520

Lealole said:


> . My awesome rubber strap, all my straps are from Omega!


This is leather-backed though right? I thought my OB told me not to take this one in the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Seamaster 300MC is a fantastic watch, but it does have one drawback...you'll spend more time staring at your watch than getting anything else done.

















René


----------



## Lealole

liebs520 said:


> This is leather-backed though right? I thought my OB told me not to take this one in the water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats what I asked my salesman @ the boutique I was surprised how this oem strap feels and looks you would swear its all leather but in fact it's all rubber inside & out! I have never seen a higher quality rubber strap.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## deepsea03

Measuring Time


----------



## JP(Canada)

It has been a while since I posted in this thread. Nice that it's still going strong.

Just finished yard duty with the 300. Still looks great after roughly 5 years of all sorts of different work. Sure, it has a few character marks now, but it is great all around and literally suits any occasion. Also still keeps great time, as one might expect.

Good watch.


----------



## John Frum

In. Took half a decade and 350ish pages to talk me into it. 
Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## Titan II

John Frum said:


> In. Took half a decade and 350ish pages to talk me into it.
> Thanks, gentlemen.
> View attachment 15236515


Congratulations!! Welcome to The Club, John.

Rene


----------



## mykii

Been coming in this thread for years and keep coming back. Omega copped it when they released this one, but the haters were wrong - it has aged better than almost everything else, and it continues to look modern, yet vintage, and always refined.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Perseus

Is that the crown and buckle supreme Nato?



deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## hooliganjrs

I remember when I first saw this watch back in 2014 or maybe it was 2015 and I told myself I'd get one someday......well someday landed this week and can't believe I waited this long to pick one up. Omega bond nato is enroute via FedEx as I type, but I am digging the bracelet PCL's and all. I can't believe how this watch can pull double duty between boardroom and pool, and be flashy or tool with a simple change in straps and lighting. Just amazing!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Not sure I can pull it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

TroyTrojan10 said:


> Not sure I can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my humble opinion, I think it looks good. The lugs don't extend past the edges of your wrist and the dial and bezel don't overwhelm your wrist.

I'm guessing your wrist is 6.5-6.6 inches?

Rene


----------



## TroyTrojan10

6.3. It might be the thickness. I'm used to my speedy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82

MY Omega Seamaster 300M GMT 2535.80


----------



## boatswain

TroyTrojan10 said:


> Not sure I can pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good I reckon


----------



## Titan II

TroyTrojan10 said:


> 6.3. It might be the thickness. I'm used to my speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, for having a 6.3" wrist you wear it pretty well.

Yeah, at first the thickness might take a while to get used to. I was used to wearing thick watches before I got the 300MC so it didn't take me long to adjust. At the moment I'm wearing my 300MC on a leather NATO...now THAT's thick.

Anyway, as I said, you wear it well. Looks good to me. Enjoy it!

Rene


----------



## Pirateninja

The Black Bay Eta was too long for my liking. The SMP300 2018 a bit too big at whole. I tried the 43 mm PO today and it was way too massive. The 39 PO was too small.

Will this one just be perfect for my 7“ wrist? I was at 3 ADs today and none had one to try.


----------



## hooliganjrs

7.125 to 7.250 inch wrist reporting in - depending on heat/cold, sweating, etc. IMO - this watch works for anything over a 7 inch wrist and possible thinner wrists if they are flat. As stated the nato adds additional height but it works for me. I just typically prefer bracelets unless I'm doing extreme outdoorsy stuff and/or water sports - then it goes on the nato.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

The splash of orange clashes with my choice of shirt a bit, but why not

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

deepsea03 said:


>


Hard for me to say if this is the black SS or the blue Ti ??
I'm currently looking into this watch and have a problem to decide which one i should go for... the material is not hte point, is just cannot decide between black and blue


----------



## deepsea03

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Hard for me to say if this is the black SS or the blue Ti ??
> I'm currently looking into this watch and have a problem to decide which one i should go for... the material is not hte point, is just cannot decide between black and blue


This is the Black SS w/ brushed bracelet


----------



## rebes

My old 300 that I regret selling. Have been trying to find one again since.


----------



## Morrisdog

Home early from work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

deepsea03 said:


> This is the Black SS w/ brushed bracelet


great picture. 
an other pocs too the black one seems to be blue. Really love that watch. Top one on my wishlist


----------



## emale

Back on the wrist after two years. I have regretted selling this one back in 2018.

Need to find an OEM strap and deployant for this one now.


----------



## RMerc

rebes said:


> My old 300 that I regret selling. Have been trying to find one again since.
> View attachment 15330300


I regret you not selling it to me. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## NikByk

Hey, all. I'm really on the fence on this one and the only thing holding me back is the dial. I've tried it on at a boutique and an AD (which had more natural lighting, but still a bit strong). I have great eyesight but I cannot for the life of me see the "sand-blasted finish". The dial seems to just look like a flat grey piece of plastic, not anything like any of the photos I've seen. No discernable texture. Quite frankly, in my limited experience, it looks very cheap, and that's holding me back on pulling the trigger, as I otherwise love the design. 

Can any of the owners here let me know if you experienced something similar at the boutique/dealer but then had a different experience after purchasing? I'm hoping it looks much better outside or at home, but the varied lighting at the AD not helping makes me skeptical. 

Thanks in advance! I'm really hoping this is the one for me!


----------



## SaMaster14

I think the dial is gorgeous, especially when it catches the light. It looks, and feels, like an expensive watch (and it is). I get as many comments on my "Spectre" as I do my Rolex.

Also, on a separate note, is it technically a "sandwich" dial? Yes?

Some photos from tonight!

















And some photos focusing on the dial, which I've likely posted here before.

















Been on the new NATO for a while, I REALLY like the hint of orange on the black strap.

A very versatile piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NikByk

Thank you so much for the photos! I absolutely love how it looks, I don't understand why it doesn't look the same to me in person.... 

To clarify, do you notice the actual texture of the dial when you look at it? It doesn't look flat to you? I'm so confused and frustrated by this effect it seems to have haha.


----------



## SaMaster14

NikByk said:


> Thank you so much for the photos! I absolutely love how it looks, I don't understand why it doesn't look the same to me in person....
> 
> To clarify, do you notice the actual texture of the dial when you look at it? It doesn't look flat to you? I'm so confused and frustrated by this effect it seems to have haha.


It almost looks like matte and metallic to me. It's not "grainy" like the shark grey dial on my Panerai (where you can actually see that it's textured and if you ran your fingers across it you'd feel "bumps") but it's not a completely flat black dial like my Rolex GMT Master II.

So, it is "flat" in the sense that it's a flat dial, like a matte black, but it has metallic flakes infused that catch the light beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

NikByk said:


> Thank you so much for the photos! I absolutely love how it looks, I don't understand why it doesn't look the same to me in person....
> 
> To clarify, do you notice the actual texture of the dial when you look at it? It doesn't look flat to you? I'm so confused and frustrated by this effect it seems to have haha.


Also, to clarify, I do have the "Spectre" version of the watch. I'm almost positive the dial is the same for the most part (for example the "Omega" text on my watch is larger than the standard Seamaster 300), but I believe the dial color itself is the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NikByk

SaMaster14 said:


> It almost looks like matte and metallic to me. It's not "grainy" like the shark grey dial on my Panerai (where you can actually see that it's textured and if you ran your fingers across it you'd feel "bumps") but it's not a completely flat black dial like my Rolex GMT Master II.
> 
> So, it is "flat" in the sense that it's a flat dial, like a matte black, but it has metallic flakes infused that catch the light beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see. Thank you for the clarification. I think that may be what makes it off-putting for me personally. I expected a much grainier dial based on the pictures I've seen. It's odd that it seems to look completely different to me on photos than in person.

Looks like I'll be making another trip to the AD to check it out again. I really hope I end up liking it enough over the 300 Pro, as I love the vintage look quite a bit.


----------



## SaMaster14

NikByk said:


> I see. Thank you for the clarification. I think that may be what makes it off-putting for me personally. I expected a much grainier dial based on the pictures I've seen. It's odd that it seems to look completely different to me on photos than in person.
> 
> Looks like I'll be making another trip to the AD to check it out again. I really hope I end up liking it enough over the 300 Pro, as I love the vintage look quite a bit.


Of course.

To make it even clearer, here's a close up photo of the dial on my Submersible. Clearly "grainy"










Versus the Seamaster, which is definitely "flat" but it "sparkles" due to the metallic flakes in the dial










And then there's the Rolex, which is a true flat black/jet black dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

In order to see the texturw of the dial on the Seamaster 300MC you have to view the watch in direct sunlight, with the sun reflecting directly off the dial. Even then you have to look very closely.










It's a lot easier to see the texture in a photo when it has been expanded a little. Here is a slightly blown up version if the picture above;










I hope this is helpful.

And to answer the question about it being a sandwich dial, the answer is no, it's not a sandwich dial.

A sandwich dial would imply that sections of the dial have been cut out and a contrasting colour or luminous layer is present underneath the dial.

On the SM300MC the triangular indices are cut out with a laser and filled with luminous material.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Thank you for the explanation! Looking at the watch now, I can see the difference. That the dial has “cut-outs” that are filled with lume vs. there being another layer/another dial underneath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NikByk

Thank you all for the input! I'm really hoping I end up loving it next time I see it.


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you for the explanation! Looking at the watch now, I can see the difference. That the dial has "cut-outs" that are filled with lume vs. there being another layer/another dial underneath
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My pleasure! I've learned a lot from the folks here and I like to contribute when I can. We're all here to enjoy watches and to learn.??

Rene


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> My pleasure! I've learned a lot from the folks here and I like to contribute when I can. We're all here to enjoy watches and to learn.
> 
> Rene


That's for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

NikByk said:


> Thank you all for the input! I'm really hoping I end up loving it next time I see it.


If you have the opportunity, take the watch outside into some natural light. That'll give you a completely different perspective. More indicative of how the dial actually looks.

Just don't try to force yourself to like it...that will only end badly, and end up costing you money.

Best of luck!!

Rene


----------



## SaMaster14

One more photo ... to close out the (late) evening (at least in my time zone)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

The dial is great on the Seamaster 300. So many beautiful features:
• the laser cutouts at the hour markers
• the raised silver text (painted) 
• not too much text, great fonts
• the beige-ish lume (I think of it as a color, not fake aging, as it’s clearly a modern watch. But it suits the dial perfectly)
• the textured black ceramic surface
• No Date! 

It’s really a dial that is fun to look at in different lighting conditions, as the colors change subtly and the depth is revealed. I think it’s beautiful. 

It probably is the store lighting that is preventing you from fully appreciating the dial, as it’s really great. But if you’re looking for a watch with a sandpaper finish that you want to see in all lighting conditions, you’re looking for a different watch.


----------



## John Frum

Titan II said:


> Just don't try to force yourself to like it...that will only end badly, and end up costing you money.
> 
> Best of luck!!
> 
> Rene


+1


----------



## NikByk

Zinzan said:


> The dial is great on the Seamaster 300. So many beautiful features:
> • the laser cutouts at the hour markers
> • the raised silver text (painted)
> • not too much text, great fonts
> • the beige-ish lume (I think of it as a color, not fake aging, as it's clearly a modern watch. But it suits the dial perfectly)
> • the textured black ceramic surface
> • No Date!
> 
> It's really a dial that is fun to look at in different lighting conditions, as the colors change subtly and the depth is revealed. I think it's beautiful.
> 
> It probably is the store lighting that is preventing you from fully appreciating the dial, as it's really great. But if you're looking for a watch with a sandpaper finish that you want to see in all lighting conditions, you're looking for a different watch.


Thank you, I'm afraid it may not be the watch for me then. I'll give it another look, but unfortunately I'd much prefer a sandpaper dial as you said. It's a real shame because I absolutely love everything else about it. Maybe I'll like the dial when I see it again. If not, I'm probably going with the SMP300.

Thanks to all for the input, you've been very helpful!


----------



## WatchTimes

I gotta tell you, I LOVE the Spectre edition... The lollipop second hand just looks so cool!


----------



## 007_Omega

Adding a bit of Bond flavor to the party.


----------



## rob09

May have found the perfect strap... again.


----------



## woodsteel23

I really like the seamaster 300 but anyone with experience with both the 300 and the seamaster trilogy?

Which one wins and why?


----------



## wrwarner

I am happy to be joining the owner's club. Mine will arrive tomorrow. This was my first purchase from the forum's AD sponsor and so far everything has gone very smoothly.


----------



## wrwarner

woodsteel23 said:


> I really like the seamaster 300 but anyone with experience with both the 300 and the seamaster trilogy?
> 
> Which one wins and why?


I did research on both before pulling the trigger on the "modern" version. To me it all came down to which size would work better. Since my wrist is slightly over 7 inches I felt like the larger size would work well for me. I've always been hesitant on any watch at 39 mm or smaller. Other than size though, they both are fantastic. I really like the scripting on the dial of the 1957 LE.


----------



## John Frum

woodsteel23 said:


> I really like the seamaster 300 but anyone with experience with both the 300 and the seamaster trilogy?
> 
> Which one wins and why?


I had the same question, luckily I was able to borrow a Trilogy to compare with the SM300MC.

The Trilogy is definitely a smaller watch. That said, it wears fine on my 184mm/7.25 inch wrist. It presents much thinner IMHO, on me any way.
-The Trilogy is a true 48mm lug-to-lug on bracelet. The SM300MC is ~ 53mm lug-to-lug on bracelet.
-The mid case is noticeably thinner on the Trilogy. The crystal dome is more pronounced.
-Bracelet is a little more slinky on the Trilogy.
-Clasps: A shorter 3 position adjustable on the Trilogy vs. the MC's six position.
-For presbyopic (old?) eyes the small numerals on the Trilogy's aluminum bezel insert are tougher to pick up. The MC gets the clear win here IMO with the ceramic/LiquidMetal bezel insert.

SUBJECTIVE OBSERVATION ONLY
I'm bad about non-answers due to liking nearly every watch I touch. If I had to choose, it would be the Trilogy due to its more traditional size. It's thin enough to wear pretty much all the time. Now that's DIVER thin, not dress watch thin . If a man's wrist is under 6.75 inches/172mm I'd definitely try the MC on before buying.

Both watches present thinner than their specs on my wrist, especially the Trilogy. I'll refer you to the thread here, if you've not seen it. There is a brief discussion of these two watches complete with pics.








****Official 1957 Trilogy Owners Thread****


So it seems I'm the first owner of a 1957 trilogy watch so I've started this thread to share photos, thoughts and insight into these time pieces. A few photos to kick start it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com





Also see IDGuy's review:





And, here's a few of my photos. SM300MC is top or left.


----------



## John Frum

The WIS answer, of course, is "Yes." 


Something else to know, approximate measurement:

Trilogy: Dial 30mm, outer edge metal ring between dial and bezel insert 34mm
SM300MC: Dial 30.5mm, metal ring 33.5mm


----------



## John Frum

One more for sizing perspective...


----------



## liebs520

John Frum said:


> One more for sizing perspective...


Off topic, I know, but how good is the OP39 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwarner

She's here


----------



## wrwarner

Now that I'm no longer driving I can add a few more thoughts on the new watch. It's amazing. I had tried one on five years ago and didn't like it. I believe I even posted in this thread in regards to NATO straps. It still would probably sit too high off the wrist for me on a NATO, but man, it is perfect on the bracelet. My wrist is maybe 1/10" bigger now too. I bought it blind, without having had an opportunity to try it on again, and I'm very relieved it worked out so well. Thanks to this thread, which I've read through twice, for helping me make the right call!

Edit: For me, it was definitely the right choice over the Trilogy LE. That one would have been way too small for me.


----------



## jlyc2

looks nice! what's the make?


----------



## jlyc2

rob09 said:


> View attachment 15348541
> 
> 
> May have found the perfect strap... again.


looks nice! what's the make? thx


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre ... not paired with an Aston, though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 007_Omega

Great Comparison. Although the pictures make it evident, important to point out that the Trilogy definitely has stronger "fauxtina." The SM300MC is more of an ivory, while the trilogy full on mimics heavy patina. For me, I definitely prefer the SM300MC use of color. It has that vintage look, without overdoing it.

To give the trilogy credit, they mimicked pretty much the exact patina that watch got after decades. Looks a bit jarring as the other parts of the watch will look new but if you use the watch and put some wear it should look much more balanced.



John Frum said:


> I had the same question, luckily I was able to borrow a Trilogy to compare with the SM300MC.
> 
> The Trilogy is definitely a smaller watch. That said, it wears fine on my 184mm/7.25 inch wrist. It presents much thinner IMHO, on me any way.
> -The Trilogy is a true 48mm lug-to-lug on bracelet. The SM300MC is ~ 53mm lug-to-lug on bracelet.
> -The mid case is noticeably thinner on the Trilogy. The crystal dome is more pronounced.
> -Bracelet is a little more slinky on the Trilogy.
> -Clasps: A shorter 3 position adjustable on the Trilogy vs. the MC's six position.
> -For presbyopic (old?) eyes the small numerals on the Trilogy's aluminum bezel insert are tougher to pick up. The MC gets the clear win here IMO with the ceramic/LiquidMetal bezel insert.
> 
> SUBJECTIVE OBSERVATION ONLY
> I'm bad about non-answers due to liking nearly every watch I touch. If I had to choose, it would be the Trilogy due to its more traditional size. It's thin enough to wear pretty much all the time. Now that's DIVER thin, not dress watch thin . If a man's wrist is under 6.75 inches/172mm I'd definitely try the MC on before buying.
> 
> Both watches present thinner than their specs on my wrist, especially the Trilogy. I'll refer you to the thread here, if you've not seen it. There is a brief discussion of these two watches complete with pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Official 1957 Trilogy Owners Thread****
> 
> 
> So it seems I'm the first owner of a 1957 trilogy watch so I've started this thread to share photos, thoughts and insight into these time pieces. A few photos to kick start it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also see IDGuy's review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here's a few of my photos. SM300MC is top or left.
> 
> View attachment 15350011
> View attachment 15350013
> View attachment 15350014


----------



## SaMaster14

Love the stark difference in the dial in direct sunlight vs under normal light/in the dark. Photos don't do it justice!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rob09

jlyc2 said:


> looks nice! what's the make? thx


Omega, the nylon and leather one.


----------



## YuryM

My leg is broken, but my new watch is absolutely perfect!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

YuryM said:


> My leg is broken, but my new watch is absolutely perfect!


Dang sorry to hear about your leg. Sweet watch though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sorry about your leg, but love the ti 300 



YuryM said:


> My leg is broken, but my new watch is absolutely perfect!


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

The more i see it, the more i want to buy it.
I could hold back for a long time now, but it's getting harder and harder.
I could break my own leg to have this one 🤪 I like to think this is my graal and will be the last one...


----------



## solesman

Haha! We have all uttered these immortal last words! 



ArnoDeFrance said:


> The more i see it, the more i want to buy it.
> I could hold back for a long time now, but it's getting harder and harder.
> I could break my own leg to have this one 🤪 I like to think this is my graal and will be the last one...


----------



## NikByk

Do you guys use a caseback protective sticker with NATO straps on the 300 or no? I'm presuming, that being a sapphire caseback, very little of it (just the steel ring) would get wear from the strap?


----------



## TheLevelOne

Round six of convalescent plasma donation today and almost three years on the wrist.

Regards to all -----------










Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

NikByk said:


> Do you guys use a caseback protective sticker with NATO straps on the 300 or no? I'm presuming, that being a sapphire caseback, very little of it (just the steel ring) would get wear from the strap?


Jeez, this watch is really not for you, mate.


----------



## SaMaster14

I posted this in the "master" Seamaster thread... but Spectre and the pups!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zinzan

TheLevelOne said:


> Round six of convalescent plasma donation today and almost three years on the wrist.
> 
> Regards to all -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


Still producing antibodies, then? How long have you been recovered?


----------



## TheLevelOne

Tested positive over three months ago. According to the NY Blood Center I am still have antibodies a plenty. Today was my 6th plasma donation.

Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09

NikByk said:


> Do you guys use a caseback protective sticker with NATO straps on the 300 or no? I'm presuming, that being a sapphire caseback, very little of it (just the steel ring) would get wear from the strap?


Nope and back looks like new.


----------



## NikByk

Zinzan said:


> Jeez, this watch is really not for you, mate.


That's really unfortunate, since mine will arrive in the next few days 😂. I really loved it after coming back to it a week later. As for the caseback concern, I would have asked that about any watch that I'm spending so much on.


----------



## NikByk

rob09 said:


> Nope and back looks like new.


Fantastic! Really didn't want to have to buy a sticker to put on it haha


----------



## Zinzan

NikByk said:


> That's really unfortunate, since mine will arrive in the next few days . I really loved it after coming back to it a week later. As for the caseback concern, I would have asked that about any watch that I'm spending so much on.


Lol.

Which one did you get?


----------



## NikByk

Zinzan said:


> Lol.
> 
> Which one did you get?


I got the standard steel black one. I'm really not a fan of the blue, but the black is fantastic. The decision between that and the SMP (also black) was very difficult until the last time I took at look at them in person and it just clicked. The 300mc is not as flashy and I absolutely love the vintage vibe.


----------



## Hoppyjr

NikByk said:


> Do you guys use a caseback protective sticker with NATO straps on the 300 or no? I'm presuming, that being a sapphire caseback, very little of it (just the steel ring) would get wear from the strap?


No. It's a watch and it's meant to be worn & enjoyed.


----------



## Tommy123

Morning all. This thread is inspirational so thanks to all the posters. I’ve drooled over loads of the pic people have put up! I pulled the trigger last night on the SS version. Needless to say I cannot wait for delivery! I feel like this is the watch I’ve been looking for for a very long time. Classic, understated, as well as being very functional. 
I’ve bought it with the Ss bracelet but more because I think I’ll use it in the odd occasion rather than for everyday. What I’d like to do is source a nice fabric strap or two. I’m going to order a nato from omega but I’d be grateful for recommendations and maybe photos of fabric straps people have. Preferably ones available in the uk. Many thanks.


----------



## Titan II

Tommy123 said:


> Morning all. This thread is inspirational so thanks to all the posters. I've drooled over loads of the pic people have put up! I pulled the trigger last night on the SS version. Needless to say I cannot wait for delivery! I feel like this is the watch I've been looking for for a very long time. Classic, understated, as well as being very functional.
> I've bought it with the Ss bracelet but more because I think I'll use it in the odd occasion rather than for everyday. What I'd like to do is source a nice fabric strap or two. I'm going to order a nato from omega but I'd be grateful for recommendations and maybe photos of fabric straps people have. Preferably ones available in the uk. Many thanks.


Congratulations on your incoming SM300MC. May your wait be a short one.










René


----------



## Tommy123

Many thanks Rene

Which strap is it you are using in the picture?


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your incoming 300 Tommy. Please post photos when it arrives.



Tommy123 said:


> Morning all. This thread is inspirational so thanks to all the posters. I've drooled over loads of the pic people have put up! I pulled the trigger last night on the SS version. Needless to say I cannot wait for delivery! I feel like this is the watch I've been looking for for a very long time. Classic, understated, as well as being very functional.
> I've bought it with the Ss bracelet but more because I think I'll use it in the odd occasion rather than for everyday. What I'd like to do is source a nice fabric strap or two. I'm going to order a nato from omega but I'd be grateful for recommendations and maybe photos of fabric straps people have. Preferably ones available in the uk. Many thanks.


----------



## rob09

Tommy123 said:


> Morning all. This thread is inspirational so thanks to all the posters. I've drooled over loads of the pic people have put up! I pulled the trigger last night on the SS version. Needless to say I cannot wait for delivery! I feel like this is the watch I've been looking for for a very long time. Classic, understated, as well as being very functional.
> I've bought it with the Ss bracelet but more because I think I'll use it in the odd occasion rather than for everyday. What I'd like to do is source a nice fabric strap or two. I'm going to order a nato from omega but I'd be grateful for recommendations and maybe photos of fabric straps people have. Preferably ones available in the uk. Many thanks.












Omega Black


----------



## rob09

rob09 said:


> Omega Grey


----------



## rob09

Omega Bond


----------



## Tommy123

M

I like the look of this one another poster put up. I believe it's made by a company called 'vintage straps'. But is pricey. $175+. Does anyone use this strap and can vouch for the quality above straps that cost less? Another firm called Rio also does nice looking canvas straps but it seems the closest width they do is 22mm. Think I could make that work. Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## Hoppyjr

Tommy123 said:


> M
> 
> I like the look of this one another poster put up. I believe it's made by a company called 'vintage straps'. But is pricey. $175+. Does anyone use this strap and can vouch for the quality a love straps that cost less? Another firm called Rio also does nice looking canvas straps but it seems the closest width they do is 22mm. Think I could make that work. Sorry for all the questions....
> View attachment 15368176


Vintager Straps are fantastic. Micah is good people and makes a nice product. He's running a special where the second strap is 50% off I believe.

For canvas also consider DrunkArtStraps (on Instagram I believe) and Drew Straps - both excellent straps and both great guys. Prepare to wait as both are popular.

22 should slide in fine with most straps.

Here is mine on a 22mm Tropic Rubber by Watchgecko. It's a superb strap, affordable, fits the character of the watch, and waterproof of course.

I used slightly longer 22mm (21.5mm) Omega Spring bars OME-SpringBar-05 as I recall (at least that is what Ofrei called them). The length was necessary to give enough extension through the longer strap. The slight added length also gave a nice tight fit. These are the same bars used for the Planet Ocean 2200.50 Model with bracelet.


----------



## markfoto40

Tommy123 said:


> M
> 
> I like the look of this one another poster put up. I believe it's made by a company called 'vintage straps'. But is pricey. $175+. Does anyone use this strap and can vouch for the quality a love straps that cost less? Another firm called Rio also does nice looking canvas straps but it seems the closest width they do is 22mm. Think I could make that work. Sorry for all the questions....
> View attachment 15368176


That's a nice strap, and worth the $175 with the boost it gives the Seamaster... Sweet!


----------



## Tommy123

Hoppyjr said:


> Vintager Straps are fantastic. Micah is good people and makes a nice product. He's running a special where the second strap is 50% off I believe.
> 
> For canvas also consider DrunkArtStraps (on Instagram I believe) and Drew Straps - both excellent straps and both great guys. Prepare to wait as both are popular.
> 
> 22 should slide in fine with most straps.
> 
> Here is mine on a 22mm Tropic Rubber by Watchgecko. It's a superb strap, affordable, fits the character of the watch, and waterproof of course.
> 
> I used slightly longer 22mm (21.5mm) Omega Spring bars OME-SpringBar-05 as I recall (at least that is what Ofrei called them). The length was necessary to give enough extension through the longer strap. The slight added length also gave a nice tight fit. These are the same bars used for the Planet Ocean 2200.50 Model with bracelet.


Thanks Hoppy that's very useful info much appreciated. I'm really liking the look of rubber straps. I hadn't considered it until recently but I think they look great. Maybe it's that they're slightly thicker than the nato straps that compliments the dimensions of the watch so well.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## liebs520

Alright guys, I FINALLY did it. I found the perfect olive green waterproof cordura strap that fits the OEM deployant, and it looks ****ing   

This whole process has literally taken me over a year end-to-end to find exactly what I want. But my man @cloverstraps was able to customize it for a great price (despite a sizing snafu and brutally long international shipping during COVID).

P.S. Say hello to my wiener dog Bagel


----------



## mgonz12

Some nice looking options with the leather and straps. I walked into my ad yesterday and they offered me one at a great discount but it's final Sale. Strongly considering getting this and moving on my bb58.


----------



## Jetguy87

mgonz12 said:


> Some nice looking options with the leather and straps. I walked into my ad yesterday and they offered me one at a great discount but it's final Sale. Strongly considering getting this and moving on my bb58.


I've heard rumors that Omega will be updating this model this year -- I wonder if that might be behind the discount/no sale approach that your AD is taking?


----------



## mgonz12

Jetguy87 said:


> I've heard rumors that Omega will be updating this model this year -- I wonder if that might be behind the discount/no sale approach that your AD is taking?


Very possible. They're offering 40% off which is basically grey market price. Ill have to move quick on this one if I want it.


----------



## Tommy123

I've had the watch for a few days now. I'm really very pleased with it. In fact I don't think I could be happier with it. I didn't think I'd like the metal strap but I'm actually liking it a lot.
After a bit of research and some good advice on here I've ordered two canvas straps from Micah at Vintager straps. He's been a great guy to deal with, giving me some well thought advice, and I'm really looking forward to their arrival. In the meantime I picked up a leather strap from JPM. I'm not sure about this one. I like the colour although maybe it could be a little more distressed looking for my taste. But I'm also not sure about the taper of it. Maybe it's because I've gotten used to the thickness of the metal strap. But maybe this one is a little too dainty for the bulkiness of the watch? I'm going to wear it for a few days I think and see if it grows on me more.

Anyways... apologies for the crappy photos.... but many thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Jetguy87

mgonz12 said:


> Very possible. They're offering 40% off which is basically grey market price. Ill have to move quick on this one if I want it.


Very tempting indeed. Keep us posted! How strongly do you feel about this piece, especially versus any possible updates to it?


----------



## mgonz12

Jetguy87 said:


> Very tempting indeed. Keep us posted! How strongly do you feel about this piece, especially versus any possible updates to it?


Its a beautiful watch . I'm not too concerned with what might come out as you can never be sure you'll like the new one more . My biggest decision is if I should move on the Tudor as I don't want to have 2 vintage divers.


----------



## Jetguy87

mgonz12 said:


> Its a beautiful watch . I'm not too concerned with what might come out as you can never be sure you'll like the new one more . My biggest decision is if I should move on the Tudor as I don't want to have 2 vintage divers.


Definitely fair. At the risk of being an enabler, this one is a bit bigger than the BB58, so I could definitely justify having both in the collection. But I understand and sympathize with the desire to not have two vintage divers!


----------



## SaMaster14

Some iPhone fun with the Spectre

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue

I'm actually the type who keeps changing straps on his watches. I spent thousands on straps, NATOs, clasps and tools. Not even the wonderful Oyster bracelets are safe from me and I keep changing them to leather or NATO here too.

But no other strap comes to my SM300MC! The bracelet is just perfect and gives the watch that unique look.


----------



## MPsmp

mgonz12 said:


> Some nice looking options with the leather and straps. I walked into my ad yesterday and they offered me one at a great discount but it's final Sale. Strongly considering getting this and moving on my bb58.


Would you mind PM'ing me with your AD? I would be interested in talking to them.


----------



## mgonz12

Jetguy87 said:


> Definitely fair. At the risk of being an enabler, this one is a bit bigger than the BB58, so I could definitely justify having both in the collection. But I understand and sympathize with the desire to not have two vintage divers!


Well I went ahead and did it!! Couldn't be happier it's a stunning watch! The dial looks beautiful outdoors and the lume is great. This one's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Jetguy87

mgonz12 said:


> Well I went ahead and did it!! Couldn't be happier it's a stunning watch! The dial looks beautiful outdoors and the lume is great. This one's definitely a keeper!


Congrats!! Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## munichblue

I have had my SM300 for about 4 years and enjoy it almost every day.

It is still totally heartwarming when others buy the watch brand new and enjoy the new purchase like little children. It always reminds me of the day I bought it.

I think I have a pretty good collection of watches. Vacheron Constantin, Rolex, Breitling, Panerai, Seiko, Longines and some Omegas. But very few watches give me as much pleasure as the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. It’s a stunner!


----------



## imranbecks

7 months old... Time flies.


----------



## mgonz12

2 days on the wrist and im really in love with it. I remember seeing this piece at the boutique a couple years back but was pursuing my grail (speedy pro) and fast forward to today and i am fortunate enough to have both. I'll be moving the bb58 on, a beautiful watch but it didn't connect with me. Now to order some straps!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## VizslaFriend

Just joined this forum and topic after reading all of your insights/opinions and seeing all the great pictures of this gorgeous watch. Finally I bought one myself as a birthday gift 

Here is my entry ticket into this topic:









Yes, it's blue - and yes, I'm a lefty


----------



## TheLevelOne

Happy B-Day and congrats on your Ti!

Regards ---------

Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Just joined this forum and topic after reading all of your insights/opinions and seeing all the great pictures of this gorgeous watch. Finally I bought one myself as a birthday gift
> 
> Here is my entry ticket into this topic:
> View attachment 15380539
> 
> 
> Yes, it's blue - and yes, I'm a lefty


Congratulations!! Welcome to the 300MC club.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures as you begin making memories with your new OMEGA.

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Many thanks for the warm welcome! 

In my next post I decided to summarize the information on the weight of various configurations of the steel and titanium versions of the Seamaster 300 MC (these figures are floating all over the internet, but I haven't seen them all in one place). Here we go:

Seamaster 300 MC steel watch head: 79g
Steel watch with steel bracelet: 166g (Ref: 233.30.41.21.01.001)
Steel watch with Barenia leather strap and steel deployant clasp: 100g (Ref: 233.32.41.21.01.002)
Steel watch with Omega Bond NATO: 97g

Seamaster 300 MC titanium watch head: 63g
Titanium watch with titanium bracelet: 115g (Ref: 233.90.41.21.03.001)
Titanium watch with Barenia leather strap and titanium deployant clasp (see image below): 77g (Ref: 233.92.41.21.03.001)
Titanium watch with Omega Bond NATO: 81g

Some comparisons:
Planet Ocean 43.5 mm with bracelet: 214g
Planet Ocean 39.5 mm with bracelet: 176g
Seamaster 1957 LE with bracelet: 148g
Seamaster 300 Professional with bracelet: 158-165g
Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (cal 861) with bracelet: 117g
Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (cal 863, glass back) with bracelet: 139g
Speedmaster Professional Racing with bracelet: 168g
Apple Watch 4 stainless steel with steel link bracelet: 112g
Apple Watch 4 stainless steel with silicon sports strap: 82g










Personally I am very happy with my Ti weighing 77g on the leather strap, and of course I would also be OK with the steel version on the same strap (100g) or on a Bond NATO (97g).


----------



## NikByk

It might be the way I set it down for the night balancing out how it runs while wearing it, but my 300 MC hasn't lost or gained a single second in over a week. I'm incredibly happy with the accuracy, on mine at least.


----------



## Morrisdog

VizslaFriend said:


> Many thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> In my next post I decided to summarize the information on the weight of various configurations of the steel and titanium versions of the Seamaster 300 MC (these figures are floating all over the internet, but I haven't seen them all in one place). Here we go:
> 
> Seamaster 300 MC steel watch head: 79g
> Steel watch with steel bracelet: 166g (Ref: 233.30.41.21.01.001)
> Steel watch with Barenia leather strap and steel deployant clasp: 100g (Ref: 233.32.41.21.01.002)
> Steel watch with Omega Bond NATO: 97g
> 
> Seamaster 300 MC titanium watch head: 63g
> Titanium watch with titanium bracelet: 115g (Ref: 233.90.41.21.03.001)
> Titanium watch with Barenia leather strap and titanium deployant clasp (see image below): 77g (Ref: 233.92.41.21.03.001)
> Titanium watch with Omega Bond NATO: 81g
> 
> Some comparisons:
> Planet Ocean 43.5 mm with bracelet: 214g
> Planet Ocean 39.5 mm with bracelet: 176g
> Seamaster 1957 LE with bracelet: 148g
> Seamaster 300 Professional with bracelet: 158-165g
> Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (cal 861) with bracelet: 117g
> Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (cal 863, glass back) with bracelet: 139g
> Speedmaster Professional Racing with bracelet: 168g
> Apple Watch 4 stainless steel with steel link bracelet: 112g
> Apple Watch 4 stainless steel with silicon sports strap: 82g
> 
> View attachment 15381899
> 
> 
> Personally I am very happy with my Ti weighing 77g on the leather strap, and of course I would also be OK with the steel version on the same strap (100g) or on a Bond NATO (97g).


I used to mainly wear mine on the bracelet but this year after five years of ownership I have made the switch to mainly wearing it on a leather strap. I seem to have settled on an after market blue strap I bought years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Morrisdog said:


> I used to mainly wear mine on the bracelet but this year after five years of ownership I have made the switch to mainly wearing it on a leather strap. I seem to have settled on an after market blue strap I bought years ago.


That's a very nice shade of dark blue that goes well with the Ti watch IMO!
I see that your bezel is rotated left by 8 minutes - are you counting anything or this is just accidental?


----------



## Morrisdog

VizslaFriend said:


> That's a very nice shade of dark blue that goes well with the Ti watch IMO!
> I see that your bezel is rotated left by 8 minutes - are you counting anything or this is just accidental?


Thanks for that. I also find it pretty versatile. From jeans with t shirts to a dark suit with black shoes and everything in between!!

I use my bezel when cooking!! I am not too worried about resetting it to zero when I have finished . So as a result it's very rarely in the 0 position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## TheLevelOne

Went offshore for seabass today with friends. Nice to get together afloat even if the fishing itself was sub par.

Regards ---------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12

A week on the wrist and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Alfa2600

I've never been a fan of the seamaster, I find they look a bit fat and clumpy and I dont like the braclets. Which I guess is why I've over looked the stunning 300mc. Now that is a beautiful watch, I'm going to go and check one of those out asap 😀.


----------



## mgonz12

Alfa2600 said:


> I've never been a fan of the seamaster, I find they look a bit fat and clumpy and I dont like the braclets. Which I guess is why I've over looked the stunning 300mc. Now that is a beautiful watch, I'm going to go and check one of those out asap 😀.


Be careful I did the same and ended up walking out with one! Both the regular and titanium are beautiful in person. I heard rumors of a new model coming out sometime this year ,but like everything no guarantee you'll like it anymore than this one.


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre back on the "proper" Bond NATO today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Complicateddial

jmsrolls said:


> The 300 MC ownership here (and on other forums) is growing and it's time we had a thread to share information, insights, reviews, photos, and accessory suggestions; i.e., straps, etc.
> 
> If you are blessed with a 300 MC, please make yourself at home, subscribe, and contribute to this thread. _(Others are welcome to drool but try to keep your keyboards dry. )_
> 
> ​


This will serve as my first post to this forum. I am...in some awe and definitely in the market for a 300 MC. I've come dangerously close to making (what I now think would have been) the grey market mistake. I'm sure that this esteemed community might be able to help me get to a dealer that may do better than the $6500 MSRP (and MAP, I'm guessing)?

Thans so much gents.

DB


----------



## Titan II

Complicateddial said:


> This will serve as my first post to this forum. I am...in some awe and definitely in the market for a 300 MC. I've come dangerously close to making (what I now think would have been) the grey market mistake. I'm sure that this esteemed community might be able to help me get to a dealer that may do better than the $6500 MSRP (and MAP, I'm guessing)?
> 
> Thans so much gents.
> 
> DB


Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA forum. If you're looking at a SM300MC you've got great taste. It's a great watch; you won't be disappointed.

Topper is a sponsor of the OMEGA forum, and I'm sure Rob would be more than happy to help you out. I've never dealt with Rob at Topper myself, but he is spoken of very highly around here.

Also, it might be useful to let us know where you are located in case someone close to you has an AD you can visit.

Best of luck with your journey. Keep us posted on how you make out.

René

And a picture...just to motivate you a little more;


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Complicateddial said:


> This will serve as my first post to this forum. I am...in some awe and definitely in the market for a 300 MC. I've come dangerously close to making (what I now think would have been) the grey market mistake. I'm sure that this esteemed community might be able to help me get to a dealer that may do better than the $6500 MSRP (and MAP, I'm guessing)?
> 
> Thans so much gents.
> 
> DB


Welcome to the forum. I don't personally know a lot of Omega ADs, but definitely don't pay MSRP for a new Omega watch. I purchased my new Diver 300m from Millenary Watches at a substantial discount from MSRP and I am sure this watch is similar (someone please correct me if I am wrong).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turb0wned

I really want to get the 300 Spectre then I can post a photo on here to. Finding it has proved to be a challenge. Chrono24 seems to be pretty overpriced and the same ones sitting there for a long time.


----------



## Sam K

Alfa2600 said:


> I've never been a fan of the seamaster, I find they look a bit fat and clumpy and I dont like the braclets. Which I guess is why I've over looked the stunning 300mc. Now that is a beautiful watch, I'm going to go and check one of those out asap 😀.


I gotta second that. I've never been an Omega fan (I find most seamaster designs garish and speedmasters overhyped for the price), but... holy ****, this is a nice watch. Really like the movement, and the vintage look is... well, someone else said it before me, but "the best way to enjoy a vintage watch is by getting a modern watch that looks vintage, at a reasonable price".


----------



## Complicateddial

Titan II said:


> Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA forum. If you're looking at a SM300MC you've got great taste. It's a great watch; you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Topper is a sponsor of the OMEGA forum, and I'm sure Rob would be more than happy to help you out. I've never dealt with Rob at Topper myself, but he is spoken of very highly around here.
> 
> Also, it might be useful to let us know where you are located in case someone close to you has an AD you can visit.
> 
> Best of luck with your journey. Keep us posted on how you make out.
> 
> René
> 
> And a picture...just to motivate you a little more;
> 
> View attachment 15395837


They really are beautiful aren't they?


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on steel for a bit. Switching from NATO to steel changes the watch completely... honestly like a totally different timepiece.


----------



## John Frum

@SaMaster14

Great shot. I've almost decided to pull the trigger on brushing my SM300MC bracelet.


----------



## Zinzan

NikByk said:


> It might be the way I set it down for the night balancing out how it runs while wearing it, but my 300 MC hasn't lost or gained a single second in over a week. I'm incredibly happy with the accuracy, on mine at least.


So how are you liking the watch, NikByk? Is the dial grainy enough for you, or great the way it is?

And how's the accuracy now? Mine has always been my most accurate mechanical watch at +2/-1, but to be honest, haven't checked it in over a year.


----------



## NikByk

Zinzan said:


> So how are you liking the watch, NikByk? Is the dial grainy enough for you, or great the way it is?
> 
> And how's the accuracy now? Mine has always been my most accurate mechanical watch at +2/-1, but to be honest, haven't checked it in over a year.


I'm absolutely loving it. The dial is fantastic, definitely better than in boutique lighting and looks perfect in 99.99% of conditions, and I'm a very picky guy.

The accuracy has not changed. It's been roughly a month and it doesn't gain or lose time. At. All. I'm very surprised by the performance. Granted, it depends on how I set it down for the night, but I found the optimal position a few days in and it's been working great.


----------



## Zinzan

NikByk said:


> I'm absolutely loving it. The dial is fantastic, definitely better than in boutique lighting and looks perfect in 99.99% of conditions, and I'm a very picky guy.
> 
> The accuracy has not changed. It's been roughly a month and it doesn't gain or lose time. At. All. I'm very surprised by the performance. Granted, it depends on how I set it down for the night, but I found the optimal position a few days in and it's been working great.


Great to hear! I've had my Spectre for almost 5 years now and have not ever considered selling it, though I have bought and sold a number of watches since then. Not too many, but a handful.


----------



## NikByk

Zinzan said:


> Great to hear! I've had my Spectre for almost 5 years now and have not ever considered selling it, though I have bought and sold a number of watches since then. Not too many, but a handful.


Agreed 100%. This is my first luxury watch and I was purchasing it with the intent to keep it forever. Definitely seems like a keeper so far.


----------



## GrimFandango

I have been wanting this watch since Basel world 2014. But I always felt I did not need it. I have asked to try it on at an AD so many times over the years. Finally, after still looking at pictures of it online after 6 years I told myself "this is ridiculous" and had to pick one up. By this point even my partner was telling me to "just get it". Imagine that.

I am planning to go through this entire thread to see what strap ideas people have come up with. Already ordered the "bond nato".









EDIT: *Comparison of 300 coaxial vs Seamaster 300 trilogy LE *

One of the things that made me hold back on this watch was the release of the LE trilogy Seamaster 300 1957 version. I wanted to compare them head to head before I made a decision. Having had the opportunity to do so, I thought it might be worthwhile to share my experience from a purely visual perspective. As it was very different from what I had expected based on pictures online.

When comparing the watches head to head one thing stood out most: While I thought about these as different versions of the same watch, in the flesh they feel like entirely different watches. Even though they share their DNA and have similar design elements I thought the Seamaster 300 Coaxial presents as a modern watch with some retro-flair to its design. The trilogy limited edition however presented as a perfectly preserved vintage watch. My question was no longer "which version do I like best?". My question became "what sort of watch do I want?". Some observations were not obvious to me without comparing them next to each other. I will describe a few of them below for anyone who is interested.

_Lume_
Even though this might not be evident from the pictures or videos online, the lume on the trilogy LE is a darker shade of orange. I think the "older" dark orange color really looks like aged tritium. The Seamaster 300 coaxial on the other hand is a milder orange. The color lume on the 300 coaxial looks better on that watch. The darker orange lume on the LE 1957 in turn fits that design well in my opinion. Though for my taste the lume on the LE version is a bit too dark/custard orange.

_Bezel_
From the pictures online I was under the impression that both watches have a liquidmetal bezel. When comparing them head to head it becomes quite evident that this is not the case. The LE1957 version has an aluminium bezel and is a darker black color. The bezel on the 300 coaxial on the other hand is almost greyish and has a more high gloss luxury feel to it. I think the decision to go for an aluminium bezel on the LE1957 version is a good one. The liquidmetal would have stood out and would not fit the otherwise entirely convincing vintage design. That said, being a fan of ceramic and Omega's liquidmetal bezels I thought the bezel on the 300 coaxial is nicer overall in terms of materials and finish.

_Dial_
On the 300 coaxial the sandwich dial really gives it some depth and it looks very clean and modern. The LE1957 version is visually a bit more simple. It looks as though the hour indices are cut out and filled with lume. This does not give as nice of an effect as we see on the 300 coaxial sandwich dial. But, again, I believe it was the right choice for a watch that is supposed to be a faithful reissue of the original. Another thing I noticed is that the dial on the 300 coaxial is more textured, which I like. Overall I think the execution is nicer on the 300 coaxial.

_Size_
The LE 1957 presents like a smaller watch and is smaller on the wrist. Both are either the same or very close to the same 48mm lug to lug. But it would be incorrect to assume from this measurement that they wear the same. This is a combined effect of the diameter around the bezel, and the height of the watch. This is where I think the '57 is great compared to the 300 coaxial. It is still a fairly thick watch (14mm vs the 300 coaxial 15mm) but it does sit that little bit lower on the wrist which I quite liked. On my 7.5 inch wrist I felt both watches fit well but the reduced height of the '57 was the most appealing part of that watch when making the comparison. I thought the 41mm and 39mm overall size of the watches each fit their design. With the '57 being understandably more vintage in its dimensions. Both feel restrained given Omega's tendency to go big.

_Bracelet_
I LOVED the bracelet on the LE '57 version. While I am not a fan of the polished center links on the 300 coaxial, I think the polished outer links and brushed center links of the '57 is a great look. The clasp on the LE '57 version is also a thing of beauty compared to the more industrial affair of the 300 coaxial.

_Conclusion_
So my take away from the comparison was this: I loved both models in an entirely different way. Both really succeed in what they set out to do. One as a modern diver that pays homage to its past. The other as a faithful re-edition of an old design.

I went with the modern diver for a number of reasons. Most important was that this was the watch I had been eyeing since Baselworld 2014 and I just love the design. I was also in the market for something more modern even though the vintage charm of the LE '57 is incredibly appealing. Another consideration was simply price. Being a limited edition, the LE' 57 is more expensive, which is another thing that made me stick with the 300 coaxial.


----------



## SaMaster14

Formal today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATabrez

does any one have a James bond edition (Seamaster) for sale ?


----------



## Alfa2600

jmsrolls said:


> The 300 MC ownership here (and on other forums) is growing and it's time we had a thread to share information, insights, reviews, photos, and accessory suggestions; i.e., straps, etc.
> 
> If you are blessed with a 300 MC, please make yourself at home, subscribe, and contribute to this thread. _(Others are welcome to drool but try to keep your keyboards dry. )_
> 
> ​


I'm not sure if I should thank you or thump you for starting this thread 😄.
I had to order mine sight unseen as none of the AD's anywhere near me had one.
Hope I like it 🤔


----------



## solesman

Which actual watch are you referring to?



ATabrez said:


> does any one have a James bond edition (Seamaster) for sale ?


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Which actual watch are you referring to?


I think the poster is looking for the James Bond edition Seamaster. 😁😁

Sorry, I had to.

René


----------



## solesman

Ah! Well not many for sale at a reasonable price. Flippers and speculators who bought one thinking it was another LE! 



Titan II said:


> I think the poster is looking for the James Bond edition Seamaster. ??
> 
> Sorry, I had to.
> 
> René


----------



## Alfa2600

I'm in the Club! 😊.
My SM300mc arrived today, and what a little beauty it is.
Unfortunately I had to order it from the internet as none of the AD's near me had stock.
I also need a link taken out so will get that done asap.
Note to self. Stop reading threads that could and usually dose cost me money!! 😖😄


----------



## John Frum

Sometimes InternetZ > Meatspace.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## mgonz12

Anyone have the OEM leather strap ? If so does it wear comfortable? Thinking of swapping the bracelet soon but hesitant after my recent experience with the BB58 (deployant clasp dug into my wrist and couldn't get a good fit)


----------



## Zinzan

mgonz12 said:


> Anyone have the OEM leather strap ? If so does it wear comfortable? Thinking of swapping the bracelet soon but hesitant after my recent experience with the BB58 (deployment clasp dug into my wrist and couldn't get a good fit)


I love the OEM Barenia Leather Strap, if that's what you mean. And I love the Omega Deployant. But still, I believe some still don't find it fits well for them. On my flattish, just under 6.75" wrist, fits fine.


----------



## solesman

Pop to a local Omega boutique. I'm sure they will have a 300 on that strap to try out before you decide to commit 



mgonz12 said:


> Anyone have the OEM leather strap ? If so does it wear comfortable? Thinking of swapping the bracelet soon but hesitant after my recent experience with the BB58 (deployment clasp dug into my wrist and couldn't get a good fit)


----------



## mgonz12

solesman said:


> Pop to a local Omega boutique. I'm sure they will have a 300 on that strap to try out before you decide to commit





Zinzan said:


> I love the OEM Barenia Leather Strap, if that's what you mean. And I love the Omega Deployant. But still, I believe some still don't find it fits well for them. On my flattish, just under 6.75" wrist, fits fine.


Thanks! Yes the boutique is probably my best bet. They allowed me to try on a couple different straps on my speedy last time I was there. That bond nato is also calling!


----------



## Zinzan

And I should mention that the Barenia leather patinas beautifully.


----------



## VizslaFriend

mgonz12 said:


> Anyone have the OEM leather strap ? If so does it wear comfortable? Thinking of swapping the bracelet soon but hesitant after my recent experience with the BB58 (deployant clasp dug into my wrist and couldn't get a good fit)


I just love it. Very comfortable and easy to adjust if needed. See 2 photos about mine on page 179.

Just came back from a 3-day off-site team meeting and a colleague who had a green Rolex Submariner (Hulk) couldn't stop salivating on my watch ?. He really liked the leather strap with the deployant and was shocked to learn that my watch was a modern co-axial and not a vintage diver from the sixties


----------



## mgonz12

VizslaFriend said:


> I just love it. Very comfortable and easy to adjust if needed. See 2 photos about mine on page 179.
> 
> Just came back from a 3-day off-site team meeting and a colleague who had a green Rolex Submariner (Hulk) couldn't stop salivating on my watch ?. He really liked the leather strap with the deployant and was shocked to learn that my watch was a modern co-axial and not a vintage diver from the sixties
> [/QUOT


Thank you! Always nice when someone admires your watch! The pics look great. I think when summer ends here I'll definitely put it on the leather.


----------



## JP(Canada)

I went a bit strap crazy after I got my 300 five years ago, on this exact day, as a matter of fact. 

The straps I wear most often are both leathers. The one is the Barenia on the deployant and the other one is the incredibly soft OEM napa leather nato. They do develop nice patina, I can confirm. Have held up well so far. Not cheap, but they fit the character of this watch beautifully.


----------



## Titan II

I too have the Barenia leather strap and oem deployant combo, and I love it as well.

With that being said, I *can* get a good fit with it, but on my 6.5" wrist the deployant wraps past the centre of the underside of my wrist and reaches closer to the 6 o'clock side of my wrist. This does cause the watch head to want to sit toward the 12 o'clock side of my wrist, but it doesn't bother me.

As for patina...it just keeps looking better every day.

Rene


----------



## wrwarner

I picked up a Bas and Lokes "Skyfall" strap for my 300. Think it pairs well.


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying the Spectre on its bracelet!










I won't lie, I haven't read through all 3500+ posts, but has anyone put the Seamaster 300MC on a rubber strap _a la_ the one on the new Seamaster 300 Diver?

I'm wondering if that would fit the MC? Or if there is something similar from a third party. Will have to take a trip to the Omega boutique once it opens here in Los Angeles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

wrwarner said:


> I picked up a Bas and Lokes "Skyfall" strap for my 300. Think it pairs well.
> View attachment 15415717


Looks great! Bas & Lokes make beautiful straps! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying the Spectre on its bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't lie, I haven't read through all 3500+ posts, but has anyone put the Seamaster 300MC on a rubber strap _a la_ the one on the new Seamaster 300 Diver?
> 
> I'm wondering if that would fit the MC? Or if there is something similar from a third party. Will have to take a trip to the Omega boutique once it opens here in Los Angeles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of a tough one that. Omega don't make an OEM strap for the 300 MC. I've seen it fitted with the following OEM strap for the Planet Ocean however.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

More of that dial! Please excuse the iPhone photography










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

wrwarner said:


> I picked up a Bas and Lokes "Skyfall" strap for my 300. Think it pairs well.
> View attachment 15415717




















A five and a half year old Bas and Lokes strap here.. this is my most comfortable combination! Pretty versatile as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Another strap I've found that fits is the strap that ships on the ceramic and titanium diver 300m. A chap on Instagram posted these shots. It looks superb IMHO.



















And the watch you should quote when asking about ordering said strap, buckle and string bars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Another strap I've found that fits is the strap that ships on the ceramic and titanium diver 300m. A chap on Instagram posted these shots. It looks superb IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the watch you should quote when asking about ordering said strap, buckle and string bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting for this for a very long time. Thanks again, Dan!!

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> I've been waiting for this for a very long time. Thanks again, Dan!!
> 
> René


I look forward to seeing the strap on yours soon René.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend

Proper hydration is so important, especially for those of us who spend many hours in front of the computer in back-to-back meetings. Here's a nifty way to count the glasses of water consumed:










As you can see, I already drank 7 glasses of water by 2 pm today 
Thanks to the excellent bezel action it is easy to log water (even without looking), and very simple to reset it each morning...


----------



## Zinzan

VizslaFriend said:


> Proper hydration is so important, especially for those of us who spend many hours in front of the computer in back-to-back meetings. Here's a nifty way to count the glasses of water consumed:
> 
> View attachment 15427504
> 
> 
> As you can see, I already drank 7 glasses of water by 2 pm today
> Thanks to the excellent bezel action it is easy to log water (even without looking), and very simple to reset it each morning...


Nice idea!

Even easier with the Spectre 12-Hour bezel, but I think I'll have to look (or count clicks).

But to be honest, I wouldn't call the bezel action excellent on the Seamaster 300. That may be my biggest disappointment with my Spectre, and it's a small one.


----------



## sbena

I agree, as much as I love my seamaster 300 the bezel action is less than satisfying. No matter what I adore this one.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Quick Friday poll: what do you guys think? Is this watch the right size for my thin and hairy wrists? 


















I hope it stays in place when I'm swimming...
Thanks in advance for your advice and have a great weekend!


----------



## GrimFandango

solesman said:


> Another strap I've found that fits is the strap that ships on the ceramic and titanium diver 300m. A chap on Instagram posted these shots. It looks superb IMHO.


I think I have seen the same pictures on instagram. Looks great.

Another rubber strap that apparently fits is the planet ocean gmt 21mm rubber strap (item number 98000436)

Picture originally posted by another poster on this forum:









I think it looks pretty good. I can't say for sure how good the fit is. But it seems to sit pretty flush with the lugs in this picture.


----------



## solesman

I mentioned that on post 3619 and about a year. I have it in my PO and yep expensive but very nice on the wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuryM




----------



## sbena

VizslaFriend said:


> Quick Friday poll: what do you guys think? Is this watch the right size for my thin and hairy wrists?
> 
> View attachment 15432528
> 
> 
> 
> VizslaFriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Friday poll: what do you guys think? Is this watch the right size for my thin and hairy wrists?
> 
> View attachment 15432528
> 
> View attachment 15432530
> 
> 
> I hope it stays in place when I'm swimming...
> Thanks in advance for your advice and have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> what you lack in girth is made up with great taste in watches and your debonair clothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## solesman

YuryM said:


> View attachment 15433327


One of my favourite ever references from omega. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Morning!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

After long deliberation I have decided that I actually like the polished center links. I was undecided on whether or not to have them brushed. But the other day my brother tried the watch on, and I actually got to see what the visual effect is of the polished center links when looking at the watch on someone else's wrist from a distance.

I tried finding a picture to illustrate, but most pictures online are shot from a really short distance away. The following picture, while not perfect, illustrates it a bit as it is one of the only ones I could find that looks like it was taken from 1 meter distance or so.









Due to the different finishes on the bracelet the light reflects differently on the center and outer links. The resulting effect is less about the polished shiny surfaces of the center links, and more about the visually interesting contrast of how light is reflected differently on the center and outer links. It is actually quite a bit nicer than I had previously thought it to be. Perhaps this was always obvious to others, but I have never had a bracelet before with polished links. Surprisingly not a bad look at all (for my taste).


----------



## John Frum

Mdgrwl takes great pictures of his pieces.


----------



## thediesel17

GrimFandango said:


> After long deliberation I have decided that I actually like the polished center links. I was undecided on whether or not to have them brushed. But the other day my brother tried the watch on, and I actually got to see what the visual effect is of the polished center links when looking at the watch on someone else's wrist from a distance.
> 
> I tried finding a picture to illustrate, but most pictures online are shot from a really short distance away. The following picture, while not perfect, illustrates it a bit as it is one of the only ones I could find that looks like it was taken from 1 meter distance or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the different finishes on the bracelet the light reflects differently on the center and outer links. The resulting effect is less about the polished shiny surfaces of the center links, and more about the visually interesting contrast of how light is reflected differently on the center and outer links. It is actually quite a bit nicer than I had previously thought it to be. Perhaps this was always obvious to others, but I have never had a bracelet before with polished links. Surprisingly not a bad look at all (for my taste).


the bracelet sells it in my opinion. compared to the all-brushed bracelet on the S300 spectre, it really sets it apart. the polished center links add a good contrast to the matte dial of the watch


----------



## Zinzan

PCLs do look great. Yes, they do scratch and they do get fingerprints, but those aren’t really seen by others—just the bling on the wrist. 

I had a Rolex BLNR with PCLs, but once I picked up my Spectre, I found it to be my grab and go watch—no date to set, and no fingerprints to wipe off the bracelet.


----------



## John Frum

I'm in the "brush or leave as-is" phase of ownership myself. That Spectre looks excellent.


----------



## Ryan1881

How does this watch wear on the wrist compared to the SMP300m 2018 ?


----------



## solesman

Although the 2018 SMP is 42mm it wears smaller than the 300 MC which is 41mm due to the lyre style lugs coupled with smaller end links. Certainly try both on to get an idea and feel on your wrist.



Ryan1881 said:


> How does this watch wear on the wrist compared to the SMP300m 2018 ?


----------



## Ryan1881

solesman said:


> Although 2018 SMP is 42mm it wears smaller than the 300 MC which is 41mm due to the lyre style lugs coupled with smaller end links. Certainly try both on to get an idea and feel on your wrist.


Aww I was thinking of getting the SMP300 but it's a little big for my taste, Was hoping this would wear a little smaller ha.


----------



## solesman

Ryan1881 said:


> Aww I was thinking of getting the SMP300 but it's a little big for my taste, Was hoping this would wear a little smaller ha.


Have you tried the SMP on though? Measurements aren't what they often appear. If you have tried it then maybe a 39.5mm PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

Ryan1881 said:


> How does this watch wear on the wrist compared to the SMP300m 2018 ?


I'll +1 solesman. The SM300MC wears larger on most wrists I've seen. The SMP wears smaller than its measurements on my wrist.


----------



## JP(Canada)

I think it truly depends on the shape of the wrist. I have both the SM300MC and the 300 Diver, and to me the 300MC wears smaller due to the smaller dial and lack of HE valve and crown guards, but it does wear thicker.

Re brushing or not...I brushed mine a long time ago, but went back and polished it. Looks good either way. Easy to do and undo if you hate it. (Or have it done professionally)


----------



## SaMaster14

Watching "The Boys" on Amazon Prime this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

Ryan1881 said:


> How does this watch wear on the wrist compared to the SMP300m 2018 ?


I made this exact comparison too and kept going back and forth to make up my mind. Kind of made a study out of it when trying to decide which to keep as my standard every day sports watch.

*The Seamaster 300 MC*

Thicker and more top heavy
Relatively long straight lugs
Smaller diameter across the bezel
Lug to lug length increases on the bracelet due to design of the endlinks
For wrists on which the lugs do not extend past the wrist visually a smaller watch due to simplicity of its case design.
*The Seamaster 300m diver*

Thinner case that feels more balanced on the wrist
Relatively shorter twisted lugs that curve downward ever so slightly more
Larger diameter across the bezel
Visually a larger case profile due to mostly the crown guards and helium escape valve
As medium sized/larger dive watches I think both wear comfortably. On my large wrists I felt that while the Seamaster 300m wore more comfortable with its weight divided a bit differently. I guess you could say "it wore smaller" since I think it is probably also the more comfortable out of the two for smaller wrists. However, looking at it on my own wrist and on pictures the 300MC seems to be visually the smaller watch out of the two as long as your wrists are large enough to prevent those shiny straight lugs from extending past the wrist.


----------



## John Frum

@GrimFandango

Well said sir. Wrist size is tbe deciding factor after all. TBH, my wrist at 7.25inches/18.4cm is the largest i've seen the watch on in person. Example, a good friend's 6.5inch flat wrist was dwarfed by the SM300MC but pulls off the SMP with aplomb.


----------



## VizslaFriend

My wrist is exactly 7” and the 300 MC fits perfectly even with the bracelet. Furthermore, thanks to the micro-adjustable clasp it comfortably hugs my wrist, which can’t be said for many other bracelets...


----------



## solesman

Made for a NATO


----------



## hooliganjrs

^^^what he said 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


That's such a great combo, Rob. Couldn't be more perfect. ? ?

Rene


----------



## GrimFandango

A buddy who does photography as a hobby gave me like 2 sentences worth of advice and it was enough to make a much better picture of the watch than I was previously able to.

Intended to show what I referred to in a previous post: The combination of brushed and polished surfaces on the case and bracelet gives a nice effect as it reflects light in different ways. I have embraced the shinyness


----------



## SaMaster14

Leather goes so well with the 300 MC!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

As it's throwback Thursday over on Instagram, here's an old shot of my Spectre 300 LE.


----------



## solesman

Just a heads up that 22mm size straps are available for back order from Tropic strap.



https://shop.aquadive.com/product/tropic-strap-2/


----------



## hooliganjrs

Wore mine to the jobsite this week on Nato - time zone jumping hour hand is where it's at!


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

hooliganjrs said:


> Wore mine to the jobsite this week on Nato - time zone jumping hour hand is where it's at!
> View attachment 15489131
> 
> View attachment 15489133


My favourite look for the 300. Suits you fella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that yours? Love the look of that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Is that yours? Love the look of that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah. I was merely sharing the Instagram post from Tropic strap where they speak about their new straps.

I really like the ceramic and titanium SMP though. A little large at 43.5mm for me though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Any updates on when the latest iteration of this watch will release?


----------



## SaMaster14

A perfect NATO for the season paired with Spectre!










Spooky!


----------



## JP(Canada)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Any updates on when the latest iteration of this watch will release?


I hope never. Just leave this one be, but update the old 2254.


----------



## John Frum

JP(Canada) said:


> I hope never. Just leave this one be, but update the old 2254.


Concur. Kidney & first born on standby.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

007_Omega said:


> View attachment 15345886
> 
> 
> Adding a bit of Bond flavor to the party.


Where did you find this vintage bond strap? Is it the blue and olive one from omega? I've been looking everywhere for a high quality version. Please let me know.


----------



## PsychoKandy

Modern vintage. Going out for a walk with the camera on Sunday evening


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

It may Rain during a barbeque, but our Seamaster 300 can handle that. I, on the other hand, prefer to stay dry 😎


----------



## JP(Canada)

Boom! ?


----------



## JWHM

*





















*
I got it!!


----------



## Titan II

Congratulations!! Welcome to the club!!

René


----------



## GregBe

Just in today. This might be my favorite Seamaster I have owned.









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

GregBe said:


> Just in today. This might be my favorite Seamaster I have owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your Seamaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymonahan

EPmac said:


> Some of the pictures of fakes that I've seen show a watch that is disturbingly good, but with a few tells. One in particular seems to be the orientation of the movement itself. You can tell by looking at the orientation of the winding barrels with respect to the crown. Both pictures below are borrowed, as I'm not wearing mine today. In the first picture, which is fake, Barrel 1 is closer to the crown than it is in the real one below. Also, the serial number is engraved facing inward on the fake. I believe the serial number on a real one is facing outward. And the material designation (like "Stainless Steel") should be engraved on the opposite lug (obscured in the fake picture), also facing outward if my memory is correct.


Hi I just got a 2017 planet ocean gmt and my warranty card says ref 232 30 44 22 002 and below that watch no 85243048 which I see may be wrong


----------



## anthonymonahan

okumonux said:


> I posted this in another forum a few weeks ago. It might be helpful for some members here as well;
> 
> Short summary on how to spot a fake Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial:
> 
> 
> the crown on the fake is brushed and not polished as on the gen. CAUTION; I've already seen fakes with brushed crowns. Nevertheless, the Omega symbol on the crown was bigger than the one on the gen.
> the metal between the case and the bezel is brushed on the fake and not polished as on the gen
> the serial number on the lug is upside down compared to the gen
> the serial number on the case appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 88510199
> the serial number on the movement appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 85243048
> serial number on case and movement don't mach (contrary to the gen obviously)
> the link next to the end link (on both sides) is engraved with the ref. number of the bracelet "STZ001145" (for the steel bracelet) on the gen, not so on the fake
> there is no Omega engraving + again the ref. nr. of the bracelet engraved on the bottom side of the clasp-mechanism (where the little pin is) on the fake as contrary to the gen. CAUTION! - I've seen fakes where the clasp showed some sort of engravement.
> there is no "stainless steal" engraving on the 7 o'clock lug on the fake compared to the gen
> the movement in the fake is a Myota 8215 which is supposed to look like a 8400 - but of course, it doesn't. (the calibre is put into a steel case which looks like a 8400) The most noticeable differenc; the Myota has its balance wheel on the 7 to 8 o'clock position compared to the balance wheel on the 8400 which is on the 6 o'clock position. The balance wheel on the 8400 is black due to its use of silicon and not "gold" as on the Myota. Again CAUTION; it seems as if some producers of fakes now use Eta 7750 calibers.
> the lume on the fake isn't correct - its all blue, including the bezel pearl. On the original the lume on the minute hand and on the pearl is greenish. (Some say that the fake-factories improved on that point, but I haven't seen a correct fake yet).
> on the fake, the inner metal ring (the ring between the bezel and the crystal) isn't flush with the bezel - it "pops out" a bit so that there is a "gap" between the ring and bezel.
> 
> 
> As the manufacturers of fake watches are constantly "improving" their products the above mentioned tells might change!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> okumonux





okumonux said:


> I posted this in another forum a few weeks ago. It might be helpful for some members here as well;
> 
> Short summary on how to spot a fake Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial:
> 
> 
> the crown on the fake is brushed and not polished as on the gen. CAUTION; I've already seen fakes with brushed crowns. Nevertheless, the Omega symbol on the crown was bigger than the one on the gen.
> the metal between the case and the bezel is brushed on the fake and not polished as on the gen
> the serial number on the lug is upside down compared to the gen
> the serial number on the case appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 88510199
> the serial number on the movement appears not to be consecutively numbered (it's always the same number) - 85243048
> serial number on case and movement don't mach (contrary to the gen obviously)
> the link next to the end link (on both sides) is engraved with the ref. number of the bracelet "STZ001145" (for the steel bracelet) on the gen, not so on the fake
> there is no Omega engraving + again the ref. nr. of the bracelet engraved on the bottom side of the clasp-mechanism (where the little pin is) on the fake as contrary to the gen. CAUTION! - I've seen fakes where the clasp showed some sort of engravement.
> there is no "stainless steal" engraving on the 7 o'clock lug on the fake compared to the gen
> the movement in the fake is a Myota 8215 which is supposed to look like a 8400 - but of course, it doesn't. (the calibre is put into a steel case which looks like a 8400) The most noticeable differenc; the Myota has its balance wheel on the 7 to 8 o'clock position compared to the balance wheel on the 8400 which is on the 6 o'clock position. The balance wheel on the 8400 is black due to its use of silicon and not "gold" as on the Myota. Again CAUTION; it seems as if some producers of fakes now use Eta 7750 calibers.
> the lume on the fake isn't correct - its all blue, including the bezel pearl. On the original the lume on the minute hand and on the pearl is greenish. (Some say that the fake-factories improved on that point, but I haven't seen a correct fake yet).
> on the fake, the inner metal ring (the ring between the bezel and the crystal) isn't flush with the bezel - it "pops out" a bit so that there is a "gap" between the ring and bezel.
> 
> 
> As the manufacturers of fake watches are constantly "improving" their products the above mentioned tells might change!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> okumonux


If I send u pics of my new planet ocean gmt will u tell me what u think


----------



## Landed_Alien

Sneak my trilogy Seamaster in here.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## NikByk

Was keen on trying this strap on my 300MC, so my girlfriend got it for me for Christmas. I quite like it, as the grey looks similar to the dial in bright light, and the blue is a nice accent. Still doesn't beat the Bond NATO, but I'll enjoy the variety.


----------



## JP(Canada)

NikByk said:


> Was keen on trying this strap on my 300MC, so my girlfriend got it for me for Christmas. I quite like it, as the grey looks similar to the dial in bright light, and the blue is a nice accent. Still doesn't beat the Bond NATO, but I'll enjoy the variety.
> View attachment 15620590


I've probably said it before, but the SM300MC shares a quality with the Speedy Pro in the sense that it looks great on just about any strap. Nice combo.


----------



## NikByk

JP(Canada) said:


> I've probably said it before, but the SM300MC shares a quality with the Speedy Pro in the sense that it looks great on just about any strap. Nice combo.


I could not agree more!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## munichblue

I do agree.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

So clean. So simple. So elegant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zuckermania

Recently joined the club! Can't wait to post a few pictures when she arrives.


----------



## LodeRunner

OCDwatchguy said:


> Any updates on when the latest iteration of this watch will release?


I saw this posted on an Omega-related group on Facebook, see pictures below, and an AD that I trust told me that this information is legit (although it's not clear if these represent the final specifications):




























There's an entire thread about this in the main Omega forum:









New Seamaster 300 in 2021! Pics here: thoughts?


Not sure how sensitive this info is, but I thought I'd share some posts of the new Seamaster 300, plus a comparison video: What do y'all think?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## zuckermania

It's a "love" watch, not a "like" watch


----------



## VizslaFriend

Just because there are already 2 watches on barenia strap on this page above...


----------



## Titan II

Let's do that again. I'm wearing my 300MC again today. I can see the leather starting to age nicely. It may not appear that way in the pictures, but it's getting a little darker.










René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Let's do that again. I'm wearing my 300MC again today. I can see the leather starting to age nicely. It may not appear that way in the pictures, but it's getting a little darker.
> 
> View attachment 15643074
> 
> 
> René


Looks nice! Been meaning to ask, how does the omega strap compare to the atelier?


----------



## Zinzan

Yep, I’m overdue, as I like to take my Spectre off the bracelet in the winter. I love the way the Barenia has aged over the years.


----------



## VizslaFriend

@Titan II, @Zinzan, and others: do you guys prefer your 300 MC on its bracelet, OEM barenia strap, or NATO?
I recently tried them all in rotation just for fun, and to me, even though it's winter, the bracelet is still the most comfortable...

In terms of looks, I really like the leather strap with deployant, but it is still a tie with the bracelet IMO.
The NATO is OK, but it just doesn't feel right on this watch.

Mandatory picture:


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Looks nice! Been meaning to ask, how does the omega strap compare to the atelier?


Thank you!!

The OMEGA barenia strap is padded from the lugs to about halfway down each part of the strap, so it starts out very rigid. With me having a 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist, the deployant is engaged at the smallest setting (or last hole) on the strap.

As a result of this, the strap tends to resist bending because of the thickness of the padded part of the strap closest to the lugs. This causes a couple of "pressure points" on the wrist where the strap is tighter than in other areas. This does go away after awhile as the leather breaks in and softens up.










Also, because of my small wrist, the deployant wraps around past the mid point of the underside of my wrist and engages closer to the 6 o'clock lugs. As a result, and in conjunction with the initial stiffness of the leather, the watch head has a tendency to want to fall to the 12 o'clock side of my wrist.










I addressed this by working the padded parts of the strap in my hands to soften it up. Once the leather was softened up the watch hugged the wrist better with no pressure points and sat better on the top of my wrist. It's not perfect, but about 95%, so bearable.

The DeGriff straps on the other hand are soft, subtle, and comfortable right front the start. Because they're so soft they hug the wrist really well and there's no pressure points, or a tendency for the watch to want to move to either the 6 o'clock or the 12 o'clock side of the wrist. Because the Degriff straps are custom made for my wrist the buckle sits perfectly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.

I have an Elephant Grey leather strap from Atelier DeGriff that is probably the most comfortable strap I own for my 300MC;



















I hope this helps and wasn't too long winded. I feel it's important to be thorough and clear.

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The OMEGA barenia strap is padded from the lugs to about halfway down each part of the strap, so it starts out very rigid. With me having a 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist, the deployant is engaged at the smallest setting (or last hole) on the strap.
> 
> As a result of this, the strap tends to resist bending because of the thickness of the padded part of the strap closest to the lugs. This causes a couple of "pressure points" on the wrist where the strap is tighter than in other areas. This does go away after awhile as the leather breaks in and softens up.
> 
> View attachment 15643194
> 
> 
> Also, because of my small wrist, the deployant wraps around past the mid point of the underside of my wrist and engages closer to the 6 o'clock lugs. As a result, and in conjunction with the initial stiffness of the leather, the watch head has a tendency to want to fall to the 12 o'clock side of my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15643196
> 
> 
> I addressed this by working the padded parts of the strap in my hands to soften it up. Once the leather was softened up the watch hugged the wrist better with no pressure points and sat better on the top of my wrist. It's not perfect, but about 95%, so bearable.
> 
> The DeGriff straps on the other hand are soft, subtle, and comfortable right front the start. Because they're so soft they hug the wrist really well and there's no pressure points, or a tendency for the watch to want to move to either the 6 o'clock or the 12 o'clock side of the wrist. Because the Degriff straps are custom made for my wrist the buckle sits perfectly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.
> 
> I have an Elephant Grey leather strap from Atelier DeGriff that is probably the most comfortable strap I own for my 300MC;
> 
> View attachment 15643191
> 
> 
> View attachment 15643192
> 
> 
> I hope this helps and wasn't too long winded. I feel it's important to be thorough and clear.
> 
> René


Awesome post. It has helped me and I wasn't even the one who asked about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

VizslaFriend said:


> @Titan II, @Zinzan, and others: do you guys prefer your 300 MC on its bracelet, OEM barenia strap, or NATO?
> I recently tried them all in rotation just for fun, and to me, even though it's winter, the bracelet is still the most comfortable...
> 
> In terms of looks, I really like the leather strap with deployant, but it is still a tie with the bracelet IMO.
> The NATO is OK, but it just doesn't feel right on this watch.
> 
> Mandatory picture:
> View attachment 15643160


I prefer it on the bracelet in warmer weather, when I'm more likely to sweat, and on the leather in colder weather, though I never mind it on the bracelet. It looks great on the leather, and I like the change up.

I'm personally not a NATO guy, though I use them occasionally. I just have a strong preference for tapered straps/bracelets.


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> @Titan II, @Zinzan, and others: do you guys prefer your 300 MC on its bracelet, OEM barenia strap, or NATO?
> I recently tried them all in rotation just for fun, and to me, even though it's winter, the bracelet is still the most comfortable...
> 
> In terms of looks, I really like the leather strap with deployant, but it is still a tie with the bracelet IMO.
> The NATO is OK, but it just doesn't feel right on this watch.
> 
> Mandatory picture:
> View attachment 15643160


I love the bracelet on my 300MC; I find it extremely comfortable. I would definitely choose it over the Barenia leather, but that's because of the size of my wrist and the challenges mentioned in my post above.

I've only worn the 300MC on a leather NATO for a very short time so I'm hesitant to make a judgement or give an opinion as to whether or not it's better than the bracelet. What I will say is that is was more comfortable for me than the Barenia leather. Again, as per above post.



















René

Edit: The leather NATO pictured is by Atelier DeGriff.


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The OMEGA barenia strap is padded from the lugs to about halfway down each part of the strap, so it starts out very rigid. With me having a 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist, the deployant is engaged at the smallest setting (or last hole) on the strap.
> 
> As a result of this, the strap tends to resist bending because of the thickness of the padded part of the strap closest to the lugs. This causes a couple of "pressure points" on the wrist where the strap is tighter than in other areas. This does go away after awhile as the leather breaks in and softens up.
> 
> View attachment 15643194
> 
> 
> Also, because of my small wrist, the deployant wraps around past the mid point of the underside of my wrist and engages closer to the 6 o'clock lugs. As a result, and in conjunction with the initial stiffness of the leather, the watch head has a tendency to want to fall to the 12 o'clock side of my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15643196
> 
> 
> I addressed this by working the padded parts of the strap in my hands to soften it up. Once the leather was softened up the watch hugged the wrist better with no pressure points and sat better on the top of my wrist. It's not perfect, but about 95%, so bearable.
> 
> The DeGriff straps on the other hand are soft, subtle, and comfortable right front the start. Because they're so soft they hug the wrist really well and there's no pressure points, or a tendency for the watch to want to move to either the 6 o'clock or the 12 o'clock side of the wrist. Because the Degriff straps are custom made for my wrist the buckle sits perfectly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.
> 
> I have an Elephant Grey leather strap from Atelier DeGriff that is probably the most comfortable strap I own for my 300MC;
> 
> View attachment 15643191
> 
> 
> View attachment 15643192
> 
> 
> I hope this helps and wasn't too long winded. I feel it's important to be thorough and clear.
> 
> René


Thank you very much! Not long winded at all. I have an atelier de griff for my speedy pro based on your recommendation which I love. In the summer I'll put it back on the bracelet and would like to put the Mc on a strap. Thanks again!


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> I love the bracelet on my 300MC; I find it extremely comfortable. I would definitely choose it over the Barenia leather, but that's because of the size of my wrist and the challenges mentioned in my post above.
> 
> I've only worn the 300MC on a leather NATO for a very short time so I'm hesitant to make a judgement or give an opinion as to whether or not it's better than the bracelet. What I will say is that is was more comfortable for me than the Barenia leather. Again, as per above post.
> 
> René
> 
> Edit: The leather NATO pictured is by Ayelier DeGriff.


Many thanks for your insights, René!
Whether black or blue, the 300 MC looks great on many straps, and its bracelet is certainly a winner!


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Many thanks for your insights, René!
> Whether black or blue, the 300 MC looks great on many straps, and its bracelet is certainly a winner!


My pleasure!! Happy to help.

René


----------



## JP(Canada)

This watch looks so great on so many straps. I really enjoy the novonappa brown Nato on mine. Feels like butter and ages nicely.

I'd love to find a soft fabric two piece canvas type of strap. If anyone knows where, let me know please.


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Thank you very much! Not long winded at all. I have an atelier de griff for my speedy pro based on your recommendation which I love. In the summer I'll put it back on the bracelet and would like to put the Mc on a strap. Thanks again!


It's good to hear you like your strap from DeGriff!!??

René


----------



## Titan II

JP(Canada) said:


> This watch looks so great on so many straps. I really enjoy the novonappa brown Nato on mine. Feels like butter and ages nicely.
> 
> I'd love to find a soft fabric two piece canvas type of strap. If anyone knows where, let me know please.


That NATO looks great JP!

I've been tempted to try it in the past, but for some reason I've got it stuck in my head that it'll make the watch sit _way_ too high on the wrist.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind the height of the watch with my DeGriff leather NATO, but for some reason I envision the OMEGA NATO to be a lot thicker.

René


----------



## JP(Canada)

Titan II said:


> That NATO looks great JP!
> 
> I've been tempted to try it in the past, but for some reason I've got it stuck in my head that it'll make the watch sit _way_ too high on the wrist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind the height of the watch with my DeGriff leather NATO, but for some reason I envision the OMEGA NATO to be a lot thicker.
> 
> René


I hear you. For what it's worth, it adds less height than the regular Bond Nato does, but it's probably still around 2mm thicker.


----------



## King0424

This may be the place to ask this question, I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a 233.30.41
This will be my first Omega purchase.
Can anyone give me the pros and cons(if any)?
I extremely enjoy the looks of it and the case back display..Feels fantastic on the wrist.


----------



## Titan II

JP(Canada) said:


> I hear you. For what it's worth, it adds less height than the regular Bond Nato does, but it's probably still around 2mm thicker.


I'll give it a good look the next time I'm at the boutique. Cheers!

René


----------



## John Frum

King0424 said:


> This may be the place to ask this question, I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a 233.30.41
> This will be my first Omega purchase.
> Can anyone give me the pros and cons(if any)?
> I extremely enjoy the looks of it and the case back display..Feels fantastic on the wrist.


Sir,
I read this entire thread for a couple years, tried one on. I bought a used one from a great member here, wore it a few months, then sold and bought the titanium reference.

The pros are well presented in this thread. Both the SS and titanium have extremely comfortable bracelets. These pieces are something you can wear anywhere and under the radar; they are a humblebrag of Omega watchmaking prowess with the tech, the finishing, liquid metal, etc etc. Did I mention.the bracelet?

Cons are subjective. They are thick, but don't wear tall on some wrists but do on others. If you wear it snug, no worries. The l2l can be problematic for some @53mm on bracelet with the straight lugs added into the mix.

After wearing the SS I didnt dig the weight of the watch head. I'd feel the weight all the time, it felt top heavy. Again, this is totally subjective as I'm not used to heavy watches and I have long scrawny arms. I swapped for the titanium model and it's absolutely perfect.

It's definitely a piece a man has to try on before pulling the trigger.

P.S
The #1 pro? No date!!!


----------



## Titan II

John Frum said:


> Sir,
> I read this entire thread for a couple years, tried one on. I bought a used one from a great member here, wore it a few months, then sold and bought the titanium reference.
> 
> The pros are well presented in this thread. Both the SS and titanium have extremely comfortable bracelets. These pieces are something you can wear anywhere and under the radar; they are a humblebrag of Omega watchmaking prowess with the tech, the finishing, liquid metal, etc etc. Did I mention.the bracelet?
> 
> Cons are subjective. They are thick, but don't wear tall on some wrists but do on others. If you wear it snug, no worries. The l2l can be problematic for some @53mm on bracelet with the straight lugs added into the mix.
> 
> After wearing the SS I didnt dig the weight of the watch head. I'd feel the weight all the time, it felt top heavy. Again, this is totally subjective as I'm not used to heavy watches and I have long scrawny arms. I swapped for the titanium model and it's absolutely perfect.
> 
> It's definitely a piece a man has to try on before pulling the trigger.
> 
> P.S
> The #1 pro? No date!!!


Very well said indeed!!

For pros, I will add that it is extremely legible in all lighting conditions. The lume isn't the greatest, but it's way above average; the hands are broad and have a large area of lume embedded instead of just small strips, the facetted hands do a great job of reflecting light in very poor lighting conditions, without disappearing in sunlight; and the seconds hand, being white, can be picked up at a glance. The seconds hand has always been a point of contention with some who believe OMEGA should have made it shiny silver like the minute and hour hands. My beef with a silver seconds hand is that, in any lighting condition, it will just disappear. if you've seen the seconds hand on the _'57 Railmaster_ Reissue you'll see how it is very hard to see and one has to adjust the angle at which one is looking at the watch in order to pick it up. A pain in the ass if you want to glance at your watch quickly to time something.

For a con I'll add the bling factor. A few don't like the polished ceramic dial and bezel, and the polished centre links of the bracelet and the polished surfaces of the case. I actually quite like it, and I think it's all complimentary and it all works well together. I don't think the dial and bezel would work without some polished elements to the bracelet, and I don't think the watch would work with polished elements in the bracelet and a matte ceramic dial and bezel. All that being said, it could work with a matte bezel. That would also make the Liquid Metal numerals on the bezel easier to read.

And yes...no date is the bomb!!

Rene


----------



## shedlock2000

Titan II said:


> And yes...no date is the bomb!!
> 
> Rene


This is the only reason I dismissed the spectre as a viable option (the 300 loses out for not having a 1-11 bezel and no date).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

shedlock2000 said:


> This is the only reason I dismissed the spectre as a viable option (the 300 loses out for not having a 1-11 bezel and no date).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, to each his/her/their/it's own. The heart wants what the heart wants. No watch is perfect, so we have to decide what we can and can't live with. I hope you find "the one" someday. ??

Rene


----------



## King0424

John Frum said:


> Sir,
> I read this entire thread for a couple years, tried one on. I bought a used one from a great member here, wore it a few months, then sold and bought the titanium reference.
> 
> The pros are well presented in this thread. Both the SS and titanium have extremely comfortable bracelets. These pieces are something you can wear anywhere and under the radar; they are a humblebrag of Omega watchmaking prowess with the tech, the finishing, liquid metal, etc etc. Did I mention.the bracelet?
> 
> Cons are subjective. They are thick, but don't wear tall on some wrists but do on others. If you wear it snug, no worries. The l2l can be problematic for some @53mm on bracelet with the straight lugs added into the mix.
> 
> After wearing the SS I didnt dig the weight of the watch head. I'd feel the weight all the time, it felt top heavy. Again, this is totally subjective as I'm not used to heavy watches and I have long scrawny arms. I swapped for the titanium model and it's absolutely perfect.
> 
> It's definitely a piece a man has to try on before pulling the trigger.
> 
> P.S
> The #1 pro? No date!!!


This is exactly the kind of info I'm looking for. 
You answered several questions for me that I've got rolling around. 
Wearability with it being stainless etc..I'm used to wearing bigger watches just due to my height. I've always preferred weight and size. Obviously 41mm and above. Preferably I'm a "steel" guy. Titanium just doesn't do it for me. Hence the reason I walked in the Tudor Pelagos.

I appreciate your feedback. 
Thank you!!


----------



## VizslaFriend

King0424 said:


> Wearability with it being stainless etc..I'm used to wearing bigger watches just due to my height. I've always preferred weight and size. Obviously 41mm and above. Preferably I'm a "steel" guy. Titanium just doesn't do it for me. Hence the reason I walked in the Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback.
> Thank you!!


I would recommend looking at both versions in person. The titanium version as executed by Omega is actually really nice, very different from most titanium watches I have seen so far. It is grade 5 as well, which is very resistant to scratches. I have changed from the bracelet to other straps many times, and I did not manage to scratch the lugs even a tiny bit.
Of course if you prefer weight then you will be happier with the stainless steel bracelet, but it's still nice to check out both. Who knows? Maybe you will prefer the blue color


----------



## shedlock2000

Titan II said:


> Well, to each his/her/their/it's own. The heart wants what the heart wants. No watch is perfect, so we have to decide what we can and can't live with. I hope you find "the one" someday.
> 
> Rene


Agreed!! It wouldn't do for us all to be the same!

I currently own the NTTD. I love it.... but that date thing! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

shedlock2000 said:


> Agreed!! It wouldn't do for us all to be the same!
> 
> I currently own the NTTD. I love it.... but that date thing! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The NTTD _Seamaster_ is a beautiful watch. I had the opportunity to try one on at the AD, but the bracelet just didn't work with my 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist.

I just like the clean dial and symmetry of a time only watch. I also prefer more classically styled watches, and sometimes a date window can ruin that aesthetic.

I'm not sure if you got to see the stainless steel, no-date _Seamster 300_ that was produced in a very limited quantity for the Swiss military, but that is _the_ perfect 300 Diver...in my opinion if course.

René


----------



## shedlock2000

Titan II said:


> The NTTD _Seamaster_ is a beautiful watch. I had the opportunity to try one on at the AD, but the bracelet just didn't work with my 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist.
> 
> I just like the clean dial and symmetry of a time only watch. I also prefer more classically styled watches, and sometimes a date window can ruin that aesthetic.
> 
> I'm not sure if you got to see the stainless steel, no-date _Seamster 300_ that was produced in a very limited quantity for the Swiss military, but that is _the_ perfect 300 Diver...in my opinion if course.
> 
> René


I did see a few posts on here (or some other forum) about the Swiss military watch - there was some frenzy about the no date dial. Sadly, again, that was one of the things I didn't like.

I'm desperately waiting for Omega to pump out the SMP300GMT again. It's long overdue and would look great in this new case and NTTD colourway. For me, my watch needs to be functional and I use the date and gmt function daily (I used the jump-hand function at least 10 times a year before Covid! Lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

shedlock2000 said:


> I did see a few posts on here (or some other forum) about the Swiss military watch - there was some frenzy about the no date dial. Sadly, again, that was one of the things I didn't like.
> 
> I'm desperately waiting for Omega to pump out the SMP300GMT again. It's long overdue and would look great in this new case and NTTD colourway. For me, my watch needs to be functional and I use the date and gmt function daily (I used the jump-hand function at least 10 times a year before Covid! Lol)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the great thing about watches. Not only is it a "practical" hobby, but some are bought on aesthetics and appeal and some are bought out of practicality and necessity.

For example, I don't travel at all, so I don't really _need_ a GMT. That gives me the luxury of buying strictly watches that appeal to me aesthetically. However, for you, your watch is not only part if your hobby, but also a practical and useful tool that you use often.

Whi knows, if I travelled a lot and needed a GMT or a watch with a date, my tastes might be completely different as influenced by my needs.

I'm not sure if I'm being clear. I hope you get the jist.?‍♂

I think you're correct about the SMP GMT...nit only is it overdue, but I think it would be a good looking watch.

René


----------



## Araziza

John Frum said:


> Sir,
> I read this entire thread for a couple years, tried one on. I bought a used one from a great member here, wore it a few months, then sold and bought the titanium reference.
> 
> The pros are well presented in this thread. Both the SS and titanium have extremely comfortable bracelets. These pieces are something you can wear anywhere and under the radar; they are a humblebrag of Omega watchmaking prowess with the tech, the finishing, liquid metal, etc etc. Did I mention.the bracelet?
> 
> Cons are subjective. They are thick, but don't wear tall on some wrists but do on others. If you wear it snug, no worries. The l2l can be problematic for some @53mm on bracelet with the straight lugs added into the mix.
> 
> After wearing the SS I didnt dig the weight of the watch head. I'd feel the weight all the time, it felt top heavy. Again, this is totally subjective as I'm not used to heavy watches and I have long scrawny arms. I swapped for the titanium model and it's absolutely perfect.
> 
> It's definitely a piece a man has to try on before pulling the trigger.
> 
> P.S
> The #1 pro? No date!!!


I love my SM300MC, but this is by far my biggest con. I want a date so badly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Titan II said:


> That's the great thing about watches. Not only is it a "practical" hobby, but some are bought on aesthetics and appeal and some are bought out of practicality and necessity.
> 
> For example, I don't travel at all, so I don't really _need_ a GMT. That gives me the luxury of buying strictly watches that appeal to me aesthetically. However, for you, your watch is not only part if your hobby, but also a practical and useful tool that you use often.
> 
> Whi knows, if I travelled a lot and needed a GMT or a watch with a date, my tastes might be completely different as influenced by my needs.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm being clear. I hope you get the jist.
> 
> I think you're correct about the SMP GMT...nit only is it overdue, but I think it would be a good looking watch.
> 
> René


Absolutely! I really enjoy the look of watches that are otherwise impractical to me. I'm a one-watch guy, though, so selecting a watch is a bit of a Goldilocks experience for me. I have such a piece (though the requirements change when various new models hit the market).

1) The aesthetics of the NTTD are pretty much perfect for me (as are the fit and dimensions). The 1675 (matt dial) come a close second - even though they're a bit different.
2) The functionality of the SBGE201 (minus the silly PR gauge - I never take my watch off, so I could care less how long it lasts; nor could I care how pretty the movement is (and thus don't need a space-taking display back). 
3) Bremont's shock protection provides the best movement security. 
4) The Monta bracelet and clasp are the pinnacle of that tech (in titanium and to match the NTTD case would be a boon (though the Milanese is very refined and stunning, the Rolex Oyster is the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn). 
5) The GS lume is king of lumes. 
6) The 8906 is a nice movement and I love the Daniels' escapement, but I think that the 3187 is a technically more stable movement (ymmv). 
7) 42/13/20 is the perfect dimension for me.
8) Draken's Tugala Lumed date wheel would be a nice touch.
9) I'd have liked to see a lumed 1-23 rehaut/chapter ring, but the stunning domes crystal of the NTTD would only distort it and the dial sits very close to the crystal (I'm not sure a usable area exists - perhaps it would with an extra hand).
10) The 116710 bezel mechanism has the nicest feel to its operation; the NTTD clicks are a bit 1960. Otherwise, the bezel style and material of the NTTD is perfect.
11) The domed sapphire crystal on the NTTD is an absolute delight too. 
12) Rolexes' trip-lock crown is an extra effort of manufacture, but the engineer in me appreciates it (as I do the over-all build quality, which is perhaps (and subjectively) only superseded by GS or PP).

An amalgamation of the above would be spot on for me, functionally speaking. Aesthetic preferences are something perhaps harder to please!? But the NTTD is very very close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

I preferred date complications on my watches until presbyopia raised its ugly head.


----------



## Titan II

shedlock2000 said:


> Absolutely! I really enjoy the look of watches that are otherwise impractical to me. I'm a one-watch guy, though, so selecting a watch is a bit of a Goldilocks experience for me. I have such a piece (though the requirements change when various new models hit the market).
> 
> 1) The aesthetics of the NTTD are pretty much perfect for me (as are the fit and dimensions). The 1675 (matt dial) come a close second - even though they're a bit different.
> 2) The functionality of the SBGE201 (minus the silly PR gauge - I never take my watch off, so I could care less how long it lasts; nor could I care how pretty the movement is (and thus don't need a space-taking display back).
> 3) Bremont's shock protection provides the best movement security.
> 4) The Monta bracelet and clasp are the pinnacle of that tech (in titanium and to match the NTTD case would be a boon (though the Milanese is very refined and stunning, the Rolex Oyster is the most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn).
> 5) The GS lume is king of lumes.
> 6) The 8906 is a nice movement and I love the Daniels' escapement, but I think that the 3187 is a technically more stable movement (ymmv).
> 7) 42/13/20 is the perfect dimension for me.
> 8) Draken's Tugala Lumed date wheel would be a nice touch.
> 9) I'd have liked to see a lumed 1-23 rehaut/chapter ring, but the stunning domes crystal of the NTTD would only distort it and the dial sits very close to the crystal (I'm not sure a usable area exists - perhaps it would with an extra hand).
> 10) The 116710 bezel mechanism has the nicest feel to its operation; the NTTD clicks are a bit 1960. Otherwise, the bezel style and material of the NTTD is perfect.
> 11) The domed sapphire crystal on the NTTD is an absolute delight too.
> 12) Rolexes' trip-lock crown is an extra effort of manufacture, but the engineer in me appreciates it (as I do the over-all build quality, which is perhaps (and subjectively) only superseded by GS or PP).
> 
> An amalgamation of the above would be spot on for me, functionally speaking. Aesthetic preferences are something perhaps harder to please!? But the NTTD is very very close.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You certainly know what you want! Sounds like you've put a little bit of thought into it.

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Araziza said:


> I love my SM300MC, but this is by far my biggest con. I want a date so badly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you considered using the bezel to indicate the date? Each morning turn the dot to the minute corresponding to the actual date, and there you go!


----------



## shedlock2000

Titan II said:


> You certainly know what you want! Sounds like you've put a little bit of thought into it.
> 
> René


Ha! It's a perennial search, it seems!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Alfa2600

mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 15649827


I bought mine last year sometime, cant remember exactly when but it was the third watch I bought within 12 months. Expensive year, but I think it's my favourite watch. It wears smaller than the size suggests and I love the simplicity of it. Enjoy yours 👍


----------



## mgonz12

Thank you! I had a similar year even buying and selling the popular BB58 in favor of this one. I really love it! Enjoy yours as well!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Has anyone put their SM300 on a Milanese Bracelet /Mesh bracelet?

I really want to see pictures of that.... I’m considering it myself, but with the 21mm lug width, I’m not sure how the No Time to Die bracelet would fit...

So, has anyone found a good one? Pictures?


----------



## JP(Canada)

Five and half years of patina. This is aging gracefully. Still love it.


----------



## SaMaster14

Really fits well!


----------



## SaMaster14

Also&#8230; lume!


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Also&#8230; lume!


Where's the bezel pip??

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> Where's the bezel pip??
> 
> René


Spectre has the 12-hr GMT bezel, so no lume on the bezel

(Also, apologize if you were being sarcastic! - hard to tell online )


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre has the 12-hr GMT bezel, so no lume on the bezel
> 
> (Also, apologize if you were being sarcastic! - hard to tell online )


Haha...of course!! I didn't spot that lolli seconds hand.

René


----------



## Cfosterm

300M Sedna Gold love the look and feel of this watch. Order Rubber B NATO strap that's not here yet will post picture after new strap comes in.


----------



## Titan II

Cfosterm said:


> 300M Sedna Gold love the look and feel of this watch. Order Rubber B NATO strap that's not here yet will post picture after new strap comes in.
> View attachment 15708503


Congratulations!! That's a beautiful beast, but you've posted it in the wrong thread. This thread is for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;










It's not a big deal. I just thought you might want to post it in the proper Seamaster thread.

Enjoy your Seamaster 300M Diver!!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

SaMaster14 said:


> Really fits well!


I really like that combo - a splash of orange makes it pop even more!
Hey, I noticed a dent/nick on the 5 o'clock lug in the first picture. Any special story on how it happened?


----------



## SaMaster14

VizslaFriend said:


> I really like that combo - a splash of orange makes it pop even more!
> Hey, I noticed a dent/nick on the 5 o'clock lug in the first picture. Any special story on how it happened?


Thank you! And just normal "wear and tear," no special story, haha. Sadly no Bond-esq story to match the Spectre watch.

I do have a nice story about a nick on the bracelet of my GMT master II involving some spur of the moment cliff jumping in Maui!


----------



## VizslaFriend

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! And just normal "wear and tear," no special story, haha. Sadly no Bond-esq story to match the Spectre watch.
> 
> I do have a nice story about a nick on the bracelet of my GMT master II involving some spur of the moment cliff jumping in Maui!


Wabi-sabi then... makes your watch truly yours


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Tzoid

I bought the Black and then the White came out so I have Ebony and Ivory


----------



## Hooper62

Love mine. Such a great watch.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hooper62 said:


> Love mine. Such a great watch.
> View attachment 15720726
> View attachment 15720726


Where did you get this leather bracelet and how much did you get it for???


----------



## Hooper62

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Where did you get this leather bracelet and how much did you get it for???


This is the maker of the leather strap. Alex does incredible work, all custom! He's working on two more for me right now.
Velle Alexander


----------



## Hooper62

Hooper62 said:


> This is the maker of the leather strap. Alex does incredible work, all custom! He's working on two more for me right now.
> Velle Alexander





The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Where did you get this leather bracelet and how much did you get it for???


Here's another look at the same strap only different color and watch. His photo, not mine.


----------



## SaMaster14

With some pens!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hooper62 said:


> Here's another look at the same strap only different color and watch. His photo, not mine.
> View attachment 15720976


Thank you very much, just got in contact. I don't ever put leather on my MC, but after seeing yours I had to consider it!


----------



## Sambation

Enjoying this thread. Just got mine yesterday. Lovely watch! I wasn't sure about the PCL but it's growing on me, I think it really fits the entire package.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

When it Snows and it's Overcast, add a bit of Color to your life.


----------



## Sambation

A true stunner this one.


----------



## Hooper62

My contribution to the thread with a new strap from Velle Alexander!


----------



## brad in nc

Love this watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## Andrewterry100

chris975d said:


> Thanks for pointing me to this thread John. Here's my new baby. Took delivery this week. Love this watch. My LV-c Sub has little chance to get any wrist time now!





chris975d said:


> Anyone like it on a new brown Isofrane?


Love this. Really takes the retro and modernises if required.


----------



## Sambation

_It's a kind of magic_


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying an evening espresso


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

No one has ever put the Seamaster 300 on a mesh strap. I've seen maybe 1 picture throughout the internet of this pairing. And such a shame, since I took the task to try it out and review it, take videos and pictures of it. What I realized is how much better it is together than the NO TIME TO DIE Seamaster.
I'll be posting pictures soon, and I'll probably have a post of this video somewhere in the forums again, so if you see it, forgive me ?


----------



## ayeteael

Rewatching Moana, again, with the kiddos.


----------



## Andrewterry100

Blackdog said:


> New member of this Club !
> 
> I'm really thrilled by this watch !
> 
> I have always been an Omega fan. though lately I've been more in the Rolex side of things. I am a fan of their 5-digit Sports models.
> 
> But ever since it was made available, back in 2014, I liked this watch well above other Omega offerings.
> 
> I like the way it still looks modern while sporting all those clear vintage cues. I like how it is very different from the other contemporary Seamasters, but still keeping that strong Omega DNA. Some people find it dull. I disagree, it's very classy and dressy, just not nearly as loud as the other SM Divers.
> 
> The PCLs don't bother me at all. I think they go well with a watch that's mostly destined to desk diving duties anyway. And the movement is a beauty both in looks and design.
> 
> View attachment 13530017


Nice photo


----------



## Titan II

ayeteael said:


> Rewatching Moana, again, with the kiddos.
> View attachment 15752450


Diggin the watch...and the prison tat.😁

René


----------



## ayeteael

Titan II said:


> Diggin the watch...and the prison tat.😁
> 
> René


Thanks! Being stuck at home with the munchkins, especially during covid, can feel like prison sometimes!


----------



## Titan II

ayeteael said:


> Thanks! Being stuck at home with the munchkins, especially during covid, can feel like prison sometimes!


 No young 'uns of my own to speak of, but I'm inclined to say enjoy it while you can...one day you'll be longing for these days. 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## Sambation

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> No one has ever put the Seamaster 300 on a mesh strap. I've seen maybe 1 picture throughout the internet of this pairing. And such a shame, since I took the task to try it out and review it, take videos and pictures of it. What I realized is how much better it is together than the NO TIME TO DIE Seamaster.
> I'll be posting pictures soon, and I'll probably have a post of this video somewhere in the forums again, so if you see it, forgive me ?


Damn, looks so good! Great video also, subscribed!

Now you got me wanting a mesh bracelet, unfortunately for some odd reason WatchGecko doesn't ship to my country (Israel) and I can't for the life of me figure out how to order from Staib.

Gotta find a good 21mm mesh bracelet to order.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sambation said:


> Damn, looks so good! Great video also, subscribed!
> 
> Now you got me wanting a mesh bracelet, unfortunately for some odd reason WatchGecko doesn't ship to my country (Israel) and I can't for the life of me figure out how to order from Staib.
> 
> Gotta find a good 21mm mesh bracelet to order.


website is staib.de

you can also contact them at this email :
[email protected]


----------



## transporter305

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> website is staib.de
> 
> you can also contact them at this email :
> [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 15754139


Staib doesn't make 21mm bracelet as far as I know. Please correct me if I'm wrong. There is another German company - Vollmer, that I believe makes them in this size. Never got to it though. Too many options as is. Mine spends most of its time on Omega NATO's. While my Planet Ocean looks its best strictly on OEM bracelet or rubber, the MC300 looks great on about anything you put it on, mesh included.


----------



## Perseus

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> No one has ever put the Seamaster 300 on a mesh strap. I've seen maybe 1 picture throughout the internet of this pairing. And such a shame, since I took the task to try it out and review it, take videos and pictures of it. What I realized is how much better it is together than the NO TIME TO DIE Seamaster.
> I'll be posting pictures soon, and I'll probably have a post of this video somewhere in the forums again, so if you see it, forgive me ?


I found some pictures of mine from back in 2017, maybe you saw mine!

The more I looked at the NTTD Seamaster, I realized how much I enjoyed the watch I already had.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Perseus said:


> I found some pictures of mine from back in 2017, maybe you saw mine!
> 
> The more I looked at the NTTD Seamaster, I realized how much I enjoyed the watch I already had.
> 
> View attachment 15754991


on a shark mesh, my boy ???
It's elegant and robust at the same time, isn't it? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrimFandango

I really like the look of the watch on mesh. I am going to have a look at the Staib and Watchgecko website. 

I do feel however that for me the watch also works fine as an every day watch. But of course, how you combine certain looks and items is a personal thing. I also have no issues wearing a hoodie under a sport coat for example. While others may think that is an obvious faux pas.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

GrimFandango said:


> I really like the look of the watch on mesh. I am going to have a look at the Staib and Watchgecko website.
> 
> I do feel however that for me the watch also works fine as an every day watch. But of course, how you combine certain looks and items is a personal thing. I also have no issues wearing a hoodie under a sport coat for example. While others may think that is an obvious faux pas.


I think you're right, I'm sure you're able to pull off any style casually. It really does come down to mentality. The Seamaster 300is incredibly versatile and of course can be a casual watch. I just found myself always putting on the SMP instead when dressing down haha. But now that I placed my 300 on a Milanese, I'll admit the SMP has been in the watch box for a hot minute ?


----------



## Alfa2600

The 300MC and the Speedy pro, both very elegant both strap monsters and both very versatile. Two of the best from Omega IMO.


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up another Omega NATO for Spectre.

Maybe it's the time of year, but digging the green! Shipping took less than two days and I do enjoy that Omega sends a nice travel case and extra spring bars with every NATO.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Back to leather today...


----------



## Andrewterry100

Will probably be picking up a Black Bay 58 at wknd. This Omega 300 is in the back of my mind. Anyone own both and have an opinion. Obviously the Omega's a load more cash which isn't something I can just ignore. But at the same time don't want to buy the Tudor and regret not getting this. What do owner of both think? Cheers


----------



## Titan II

I just put my 300MC back on its bracelet. What a fantastic watch. I'm back to looking at my wrist every 2 minutes.🤠

I know a lot of people aren't fond of the polished centre links of this bracelet, but think it works so well. Especially at the lugs where there is alternating polished and brushed surfaces.










René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> I just put my 300MC back on its bracelet. What a fantastic watch. I'm back to looking at my wrist every 2 minutes.?
> 
> I know a lot of people aren't fond of the polished centre links of this bracelet, but think it works so well. Especially at the lugs where there is alternating polished and brushed surfaces.
> 
> View attachment 15760013
> 
> 
> René


You're right the pcls really work on this bracelet and very comfortable as well. It really is a stunning watch.


----------



## Hooper62

I love my 300!


----------



## mgonz12

Andrewterry100 said:


> Will probably be picking up a Black Bay 58 at wknd. This Omega 300 is in the back of my mind. Anyone own both and have an opinion. Obviously the Omega's a load more cash which isn't something I can just ignore. But at the same time don't want to buy the Tudor and regret not getting this. What do owner of both think? Cheers


I had the bb58 for a couple months and came on a deal for this one I couldn't pass up. I sold the 58 and have no regrets. The bb58 is a nice watch but I just didn't connect with it the way I thought I would. The price difference is justified as the omega just feels in a different class. You might be able to find one on sale since there is a new model coming this year or right here in the classifieds I've seen some pop up from time to time .


----------



## mgonz12

Hooper62 said:


> I love my 300!
> View attachment 15766273
> View attachment 15766273


Looks like you like that angels envy more lol


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## John Frum

Hello Cfosterm,
Gorgeous Seamaster there. This thread is specifically for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial, a completely different piece.

Join us here :









*Official Seamaster Club Thread*


Removed the Barenia leather strap and put the Seamaster 300MC back on its bracelet. It's like new watch day. I love it!! René Thinking of buying the Titanium bracelet for mine, how is it?




www.watchuseek.com





We display our Seamasters of every ilk in that thread.


----------



## Sugman

Edit: Deleted due to protests of post! 😉


----------



## Zinzan

Sugman said:


> I picked this up this weekend...really liking it. Using a Hirsch Accent strap.
> View attachment 15767501


LOL, see post above. #3783

PS. Love both of those "other" Seamasters, though.


----------



## Perseus

Who's allowing non Master Co-Axial Seamasters in here?!


----------



## VizslaFriend

I think sometimes we can let in other Seamasters as well - on the condition that the 300 MC should also be mentioned in the post 

OK, now I will go ahead and post a _"really meaningful"_ picture of the 300 MC (not mine):









Feel better?


----------



## Zinzan

Omega didn’t help us out here with their product naming, but we still manage to get 99% of us posting about the right watch—though I was initially worried ya’ll wouldn’t accept me into the club with my Spectre edition. ;-)


----------



## Sambation




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I love being part of this group. We have an exceptional taste in classic, elegant watches gents! Is there any watch other there that you think is just as classic and elegant?


----------



## Roy Hobbs

On a new "seamaster" strap from cheapestnatostraps. I wear my watches on straps exclusively and for my money they have the best selection and quality. No affiliation.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Just. Wow.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Got my call to report this morning a year to the date I first felt COVID symptoms.

Regards --------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Just. Wow.
> View attachment 15776948


That's a fantastic photograph of a fantastic watch. Well done!!

René


----------



## drmdwebb

Removed


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> That's a fantastic photograph of a fantastic watch. Well done!!
> 
> René


Thank you! I appreciate all your posts. You give the 300 a southern twang my friend!


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Lume is not as bright as on 2254.50, bust still 😍


----------



## lotus63

I love this leather (Museum Calf.)


----------



## Sambation

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> No one has ever put the Seamaster 300 on a mesh strap. I've seen maybe 1 picture throughout the internet of this pairing. And such a shame, since I took the task to try it out and review it, take videos and pictures of it. What I realized is how much better it is together than the NO TIME TO DIE Seamaster.
> I'll be posting pictures soon, and I'll probably have a post of this video somewhere in the forums again, so if you see it, forgive me ?


So, because of this video, I managed to cop a Milanese from Watchgecko myself. I like the combo, other "watch buddies" not so much. But what counts is that I like it, right?  I think it really takes the "vintage/retro" feel up a notch.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sambation said:


> So, because of this video, I managed to cop a Milanese from Watchgecko myself. I like the combo, other "watch buddies" not so much. But what counts is that I like it, right?  I think it really takes the "vintage/retro" feel up a notch.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 15781119
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781079
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781080


its such an affordable bracelet and really gives the watch a completely different vibe from all the other pairings! Glad you Like it man, from the pictures you took it looks "just right." It really does take "vintage" to a whole new level while keeping up the elegance.

thanks for sharing! Looking forward to more of your posts soon ?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sambation said:


> So, because of this video, I managed to cop a Milanese from Watchgecko myself. I like the combo, other "watch buddies" not so much. But what counts is that I like it, right?  I think it really takes the "vintage/retro" feel up a notch.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 15781119
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781079
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781080


----------



## Sambation

New version unveiled


















The 2021 Revamped Omega Seamaster 300 Collection (hands-on photos)


Launched in 2014, the Omega Seamaster 300 – not to be confused with the more modern James Bond Seamaster Diver 300M – has been the brand’s vintage evocation of the original 1957 Seamaster 300. Still, its previous iteration (2014) was perhaps a bit too technical and sporty. Well, Omega has...




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## ayeteael

Love that sandwich dial. Not a big lollipop fan, but it works.


----------



## SaMaster14

Some lume!


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

The new 300 model may be getting all the glory, but the 2014 model will always be the most beautiful, elegant, and timeless Seamaster in my opinion.


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> The new 300 model may be getting all the glory, but the 2014 model will always be the most beautiful, elegant, and timeless Seamaster in my opinion.
> View attachment 15791695


I'd agree. Something about the sandwich dial doesn't seem "right" to me :/

Kinda got the best of both worlds with the Spectre (lollipop hand and clean, symmetrical dial). And I actually do enjoy using the 12-hour GMT bezel, more so than I use the timing/diving bezels on my dedicated divers.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

SaMaster14 said:


> I'd agree. Something about the sandwich dial doesn't seem "right" to me :/
> 
> Kinda got the best of both worlds with the Spectre (lollipop hand and clean, symmetrical dial). And I actually do enjoy using the 12-hour GMT bezel, more so than I use the timing/diving bezels on my dedicated divers.


I'd love to have the Spectre model ? looks great on this strap, man.


----------



## Zinzan

New Seamaster 300 vs old:

I like the dial text on the new one.
Prefer the silver printed numbers and laser cutout markers over the new sandwich dial. 
I like the idea of the better hanging bracelet after the endlinks. 
Prefer the polished outer links over the PCLs.
The bezel differences are a wash for me. 
New movement is better, case is thinner so that’s better. 
Bigger dial doesn’t matter too much to me. 

Overall, a pretty good update, I’d say. Not interested in swapping my Spectre, though.


----------



## keerola

Joined today. I was waiting for the new one, but after seeing pictures side by side I decided to go with the old one. I like the looks of the old more, and the male centerlinks. Plus I got a good deal for this, can't imagine much discounts for the new model..










Bezel is not aligned, pip marks the date...


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I'd love to have the Spectre model  looks great on this strap, man.


Thank you! I think the green works pretty well!


----------



## Sambation

Editing


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

_OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer_ at the farm;



















René


----------



## treasureandoil

Just my luck, a few weeks after getting this the blue is forthcoming in steel.  Love me some titanium though.


----------



## John Frum

I can't see the new models being better that the Ti SM300MC. The polished center links belong with the brushed gray, the weight is just perfect, and it's the most comfortable bracelet I've ever owned.

I'll try them on and see of course


----------



## Sambation

Perfection


----------



## John Frum

Sambation said:


> Perfection


Concur.


----------



## Zinzan

Waiting for my 1:15 Covid vaccination shot.


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Sambation

Can't get enough of this one, whenever I wear anything else this just finds its way quickly back onto my wrist.


----------



## keerola

Bond Marine Nationale. I did also order the spectre bracelet from my AD.. I really like the all brushed look, let's see when that one arrives.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15815605
> 
> 
> René


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Eric!

Rene


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Zinzan said:


> Waiting for my 1:15 Covid vaccination shot.


The Spectre really is stunning on leather!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Buchmann69 said:


>


WOW. Stunning. Perfect marriage


----------



## Buchmann69

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> WOW. Stunning. Perfect marriage


Thank you!


----------



## John Frum

On PhenomeNato


----------



## VizslaFriend

I had mine on NATO for 2 days earlier this week. However, after a few hours the buckle always starts bugging my skin... Changed back to bracelet - feels sooo much better! 😎


----------



## John Frum

Concur. The bracelet is super comfortable.


----------



## hooliganjrs

This has been a strange love/hate relationship with this watch for me. The loves - design and style are superb, spectacular brushing and polished case finishings, solid bracelet w/excellent multi-sizing buckle, vintage vibe with modern touches, technologies like 15,000 gauss anti-magnetism, jumping hour hand for time zone changes on the fly, liquid metal bezel, and excellent power reserve and accuracy (+3 seconds/24hrs without deviation - ever!).

The hates - I love the look of the natos on this watch but it makes a thick watch even more absurdly so. I can only use single pass straps (Maratac zulus, cut natos, etc). The bracelet - yes it's beautiful, yes it's solid, but the damn thing extends the lug to lug when it doesn't need to. I think the new bracelet on the new SM300MC release addresses this issue. Lastly, I just have a hard time finding how I want to wear this beast - I have found that I like the Erikas Original MN strap the best so I have ordered a 21mm black ops w/sand stripe and stitching. The Omega bond nato has been retired as I didn't like the excess bulk and how the keepers held the extra strap was wonky on my 7.25 inch wrist.

So.....with that being said, I just can't seem to let this watch go as I fall in love with it every time it gets pulled out of the watch box, but I often think if I wanted to mix up my collection, it would be the first piece on the chopping block. Of course I am wearing it today so off again/on again relationship continues 🙄

Fwiw - the only thing the new model has that interests me is the bracelet end link design and shorter case height. Otherwise not a fan of the tapered crown thing like they did to the AT's, the new dial - not my cup of tea, and the bezel is def a downgrade. All imo of course - maybe I'll change my tune if and when I handle one in real life.

Edit: I already put the bracelet back on, 🤪


----------



## mgonz12

hooliganjrs said:


> This has been a strange love/hate relationship with this watch for me. The loves - design and style are superb, spectacular brushing and polished case finishings, solid bracelet w/excellent multi-sizing buckle, vintage vibe with modern touches, technologies like 15,000 gauss anti-magnetism, jumping hour hand for time zone changes on the fly, liquid metal bezel, and excellent power reserve and accuracy (+3 seconds/24hrs without deviation - ever!).
> 
> The hates - I love the look of the natos on this watch but it makes a thick watch even more absurdly so. I can only use single pass straps (Maratac zulus, cut natos, etc). The bracelet - yes it's beautiful, yes it's solid, but the damn thing extends the lug to lug when it doesn't need to. I think the new bracelet on the new SM300MC release addresses this issue. Lastly, I just have a hard time finding how I want to wear this beast - I have found that I like the Erikas Original MN strap the best so I have ordered a 21mm black ops w/sand stripe and stitching. The Omega bond nato has been retired as I didn't like the excess bulk and how the keepers held the extra strap was wonky on my 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> So.....with that being said, I just can't seem to let this watch go as I fall in love with it every time it gets pulled out of the watch box, but I often think if I wanted to mix up my collection, it would be the first piece on the chopping block. Of course I am wearing it today so off again/on again relationship continues ?
> 
> Fwiw - the only thing the new model has that interests me is the bracelet end link design and shorter case height. Otherwise not a fan of the tapered crown thing like they did to the AT's, the new dial - not my cup of tea, and the bezel is def a downgrade. All imo of course - maybe I'll change my tune if and when I handle one in real life.
> 
> Edit: I already put the bracelet back on, ?
> 
> View attachment 15844821
> 
> View attachment 15844822
> 
> View attachment 15844866


It's a very comfortable bracelet. I would love to try a nato but if I thought my speedy sat to high on the wrist with a nato I can only imagine how this guy will be!


----------



## John Frum

Double post


----------



## John Frum

The secret IMO is to wear the watch on NATOs as tightly as you can handle to deal with the height, as with the bracelet.

Honestly, the thickness of this piece gets a bit of a bad rap. The non-sloping bezel probably creates the perception of being too tall for some. There are tall watches out there that aren't hit as hard as this one.


----------



## VizslaFriend

See my post above - wearing the NATO tightly gets uncomfortable rather quickly. I can tolerate the extra bulk, but for me the way the clasp rubs against my wrist is the show stopper.


----------



## John Frum

Yessir, I saw your post. Everyone is different. I can crank the PhenomeNato down tight with no worries. YMMV, Macht nichts and all that apply.


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## busch12

I'm torn on the new Seamaster 300. I'm on the dreaded list for a SubC, and have been for 3 months, growing impatient. But I'm thinking once the new 300 comes out and after oh 6 months or so the prices come down I could nab one and a BB58 for about the same price. I would get the BB58 now to tide me over until the 300 cooled off. Looking like the days of 25-30% discounts may be gone (newer SMPC showing this) and 10-15% becoming the norm on the GM. I owned the 300MC in blue and think they perfected it on this new one in black.


----------



## John Frum

+1 on the black 2021 model. It is a stunner.
I'd planned on a ND Sub for a retirement watch, but may reconsider if things (market) remain as they are.


----------



## GrimFandango

Seeing the watch on different straps in this thread got me thinking. I would not have thought about putting it on mesh but it looks good. 
Since this is also my free-time / vacation / weekend watch I am also interested to see what it would look like on an "everest" style rubber strap (curved fitting end-links). 

Since the new Submariner is now 21mm. I am guessing there might be a few new products that pop up and fit well.


----------



## John Frum

Mentioned and pictured earlier in this thread, someone fitted a strap made for the 43.5mm ceramic SMP. FYI


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Khiro822

I'm patiently anticipating the new 2021 release as well. I especially like love blue dial version. I feel it will be a great partner to my speedy. Have any of you guys worn the 300 on a rubber strap? I would love to see some pics.


----------



## hooliganjrs

I tried it on an Anthracite Isofrane, but it was 20mm and looked 'off' (too chunky and could see the springbar). Imo, this watch needs a fitted rubber strap that covers the lug-to-case gap like the PO's and Seamasters. However, it might look good on a 21mm Tropic but I only have 20mm versions. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Khiro822 said:


> I'm patiently anticipating the new 2021 release as well. I especially like love blue dial version. I feel it will be a great partner to my speedy. Have any of you guys worn the 300 on a rubber strap? I would love to see some pics.


22mm Blue Isofrane


----------



## Khiro822

Buchmann69 said:


> 22mm Blue Isofrane


That looks great! Thanks for posting. do you keep it on the rubber or rotate? I so rarely see them on rubber on the internet. I just wonder why. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Khiro822

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wow. I really like that combo.


----------



## Buchmann69

Khiro822 said:


> That looks great! Thanks for posting. do you keep it on the rubber or rotate? I so rarely see them on rubber on the internet. I just wonder why. Looks fantastic.


I definitely rotate my straps, keep things fresh....Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheLevelOne

Trout Fishing In PA









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad in nc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

The one piece that'll remain flip free. SM300MC....


----------



## SaMaster14

Love this dial! And the lollipop!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Didn't think it'd look this good on the lake. That's a lesson learned. Versatility level ?


----------



## Sambation




----------



## VizslaFriend

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## ayeteael

Been wearing this guy nearly every day since I got it.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15883269


BEAUTIFUL SHOT


----------



## John Frum

Perspective...


----------



## Sambation




----------



## hedet




----------



## SaMaster14

Put Spectre back on its steel bracelet!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Has anyone else noticed a variation in the gap between the ceramic bezel and the inner steel ring? Mine has a larger gap at the 40 marker and hardly any gap at the 10 marker. Sometimes it changes.


----------



## Buchmann69

Titanium


----------



## Buchmann69

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Has anyone else noticed a variation in the gap between the ceramic bezel and the inner steel ring? Mine has a larger gap at the 40 marker and hardly any gap at the 10 marker. Sometimes it changes.
> View attachment 15894448
> View attachment 15894450
> 
> View attachment 15894447


I've never noticed that until you brought it up 

There is a little play/wiggle with my bezel, which probably accounts for your observation.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Has anyone else noticed a variation in the gap between the ceramic bezel and the inner steel ring? Mine has a larger gap at the 40 marker and hardly any gap at the 10 marker. Sometimes it changes.
> View attachment 15894448
> View attachment 15894450
> 
> View attachment 15894447


I think I remember talk about that when the 300MC was first released. I didn't really pay much attention back then but I did just have a closer look at mine and I do see a bit more of a gap around the 30 to 45 minute markers.

With such fine tolerances, shadows, and reflections, you have to be looking really closely to see it.

I usually don't like to look too closely at these things because, as the saying goes, "Once you see it, you can't unsee it". I can't say this really bothers me at all.

René


----------



## John Frum

Since these are different materials and should expand and contract at different rates and amounts, check the gap at different temps if possible. It might vary.


----------



## Zinzan

Mine looks pretty uniform, but I don’t have a 40 marker, so maybe that’s it.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

John Frum said:


> Since these are different materials and should expand and contract at different rates and amounts, check the gap at different temps if possible. It might vary.


It definitely does vary from day to day.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be enough pictures;





































René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> Because there can never be enough pictures;
> 
> View attachment 15897776
> 
> 
> View attachment 15897777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15897778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15897779
> 
> 
> René


Damn straight! Awesome watch. Keep em comin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deltapex

Hi guys, I'm looking for a great quality mesh bracelet (shark mesh or "normal" one) preferably in matte finish, any recommendations? (it seems impossible to find in 21mm size nowdays😪😪)


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

deltapex said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a great quality mesh bracelet (shark mesh or "normal" one) preferably in matte finish, any recommendations? (it seems impossible to find in 21mm size nowdays??)


the only vendor I know that does 21mm mesh straps is watchgecko:








Classic Style Milanese Mesh Watch Strap | WatchGecko


Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Strap. High Quality. Choice of size and colour. Polished or satin stainless steel, IP PVD black or gold plated finish.




www.watchgecko.com





Unfortunately, it's only being produced in polished format.









also try this link where a user places a 22 shark mesh on the 300:









22mm shark mesh fitted on 21mm lugs - pictures wanted!


I have purchased the Alpina Seastrong Heritage and would like to fit a shark mesh strap to it. Unfortunately this watch has a lug width of 21mm and I' m struggling to find a strap with the correct width. Most likely a 22mm strap will fit, but I would really like to see pictures on how it looks...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## deltapex

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> the only vendor I know that does 21mm mesh straps is watchgecko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Style Milanese Mesh Watch Strap | WatchGecko
> 
> 
> Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Strap. High Quality. Choice of size and colour. Polished or satin stainless steel, IP PVD black or gold plated finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchgecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's only being produced in polished format.
> View attachment 15898810
> 
> 
> also try this link where a user places a 22 shark mesh on the 300:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm shark mesh fitted on 21mm lugs - pictures wanted!
> 
> 
> I have purchased the Alpina Seastrong Heritage and would like to fit a shark mesh strap to it. Unfortunately this watch has a lug width of 21mm and I' m struggling to find a strap with the correct width. Most likely a 22mm strap will fit, but I would really like to see pictures on how it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


thanks, I also saw this on Instagram,








I'm not an expert, sorry for the silly question, what's an OEM omega mesh? where can I buy it?


----------



## John Frum

Omega shark mesh, Omega Boutique or AD can order them if still available, you can also find them used in the usual places.
From user ketiljo on Omega forums:
"20mm: 020ST1380237
22mm: 020ST1247237
24mm: 020ST1266237

There's an exender, 034ST01, that can be used on all widths as the width of the clasp is the same on all three. If your wrist is smaller than 7", you might have to remove a row (with cutters). There are 5 micro adjustment holes on the clasp so the range is pretty good. Don't know when you have to use the extender. I have 7.5" wrists and don't need it. "

Omega Forums
-Omega Shark Mesh bracelet picture thread-


----------



## deltapex

John Frum said:


> Omega shark mesh, Omega Boutique or AD can order them if still available, you can also find them used in the usual places.
> From user ketiljo on Omega forums:
> "20mm: 020ST1380237
> 22mm: 020ST1247237
> 24mm: 020ST1266237
> 
> There's an exender, 034ST01, that can be used on all widths as the width of the clasp is the same on all three. If your wrist is smaller than 7", you might have to remove a row (with cutters). There are 5 micro adjustment holes on the clasp so the range is pretty good. Don't know when you have to use the extender. I have 7.5" wrists and don't need it. "
> 
> Omega Forums
> -Omega Shark Mesh bracelet picture thread-


thanks


----------



## Jetguy87

This thing sure pops in the sun...


----------



## keerola

I ordered the Spectre bracelet for my non-Spectre. I did switch the clasps, and i do really like the looks! It is a bit expensive though, but anyway your AD should be able to order one for you if you just use the watch ref (233.32.41.21.01.001 - or so did my AD say to me, in order to order any spare parts they need the ref of the watch from which the parts are from)

Now i can't stop thinking if i'd brush the case.. Well, time will brush it


----------



## JP(Canada)

Looks great. I tried the all brushed look, but somehow the PCLs were calling me again and I reverted back. Either way, this a classic, IMO. 


keerola said:


> I ordered the Spectre bracelet for my non-Spectre. I did switch the clasps, and i do really like the looks! It is a bit expensive though, but anyway your AD should be able to order one for you if you just use the watch ref (233.32.41.21.01.001 - or so did my AD say to me, in order to order any spare parts they need the ref of the watch from which the parts are from)
> 
> Now i can't stop thinking if i'd brush the case.. Well, time will brush it
> 
> View attachment 15911251


----------



## hooliganjrs




----------



## hedet

Recently got a gold accented version, which there aren't too many pics of online. I've owned the base model and spectre, and I think I might like this one the best. The warmth of the gold really compliments the leather if you like wearing it that way.


----------



## SaMaster14

Strong daylight lume!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Araziza

Summertime!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Perseus

After another thread, I started calling this the Jordan B. Peterson Seamaster.



hedet said:


> Recently got a gold accented version, which there aren't too many pics of online. I've owned the base model and spectre, and I think I might like this one the best. The warmth of the gold really compliments the leather if you like wearing it that way.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Perseus said:


> After another thread, I started calling this the Jordan B. Peterson Seamaster.


Does he own a SM300?


----------



## Perseus

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Does he own a SM300?


Yes, he owns the 300mc with gold accents. There was a thread about the watch and, predictably, the thread descended into name calling and challenging Peterson's character. As a result the thread was moved to The Cafe.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Interesting! I wonder what YouTube video shows this on his wrist.


----------



## hedet

Perseus said:


> After another thread, I started calling this the Jordan B. Peterson Seamaster.


Nice! I'm a fan of JP; glad to see he has good taste in watches also. Couldn't find that thread you mentioned though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

hedet said:


> Nice! I'm a fan of JP; glad to see he has good taste in watches also. Couldn't find that thread you mentioned though.





The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Interesting! I wonder what YouTube video shows this on his wrist.


I tried to find it, but it may have been deleted. The title was something like, "What watch is Jordan Peterson wearing?"


----------



## daimajinz808




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

daimajinz808 said:


> View attachment 15941653


Fantastic photo !


----------



## SaMaster14

Brushed steel ftw on this piece!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Let's get some lume shots.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Trimming back some brush today.

Regards-------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on the NTTD NATO strap!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre on the NTTD NATO strap!


I see you're using it on straight spring bars? Is there any slight spring bars showing ? I can't tell ?


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I see you're using it on straight spring bars? Is there any slight spring bars showing ? I can't tell


It's on the curved spring bars that came with the watch. I didn't notice anything really showing through. Maybe a bit?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

perfect.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Pooling it on a hot South Carolina day!

Regards and Happy Independence Day -----------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## JP(Canada)

Great looking combo with that strap!


mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 16004818


----------



## mgonz12

JP(Canada) said:


> Great looking combo with that strap!


Thank you! It's a new strap from veblenist that I just put on today.


----------



## TheLevelOne

Was foggy for our return voyage home. Fished Montauk this week with friends. Great time was had.

That's the lighthouse in the backround. The lighthouse was the first public works project built in the USA.

Regards to all --------
















Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi46vr

Just joined the club


----------



## Titan II

rossi46vr said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> View attachment 16011903


Huge congrats on your new _Seamaster 300_!!⌚

I'm wearing my first gen today;









René


----------



## mg512




----------



## Neillthewatchfan

rossi46vr said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> View attachment 16011903


cracker how you finding it?


----------



## rossi46vr

Neillthewatchfan said:


> cracker how you finding it?


feels a little small for a 41mm watch, but I'm getting used to it 👍🏻


----------



## Prof_James

rossi46vr said:


> feels a little small for a 41mm watch, but I'm getting used to it 👍🏻


I think your pic is the first one I've seen not on the standard bracelet or leather. Which do you prefer it with? Big NATO strap fan myself and wondering about this.


----------



## Prof_James

Prof_James said:


> I think your pic is the first one I've seen not on the standard bracelet or leather. Which do you prefer it with? Big NATO strap fan myself and wondering about this.


looks amazing, btw!


----------



## Zinzan

Prof_James said:


> I think your pic is the first one I've seen not on the standard bracelet or leather. Which do you prefer it with? Big NATO strap fan myself and wondering about this.


You must be new to this thread. There are lots of photos in here of the Seamaster 300 on different straps.


----------



## Prof_James

Zinzan said:


> You must be new to this thread. There are lots of photos in here of the Seamaster 300 on different straps.


I've been dipping into this thread over the past year or so and it has encouraged me to consider a Seamaster 300. Maybe I wasn't clear but I was referring to the 2021 Seamaster 300 (as per the very nice photo posted). It has a different look to the first gen 300.

I'd be keen to see it on a black sailcloth or black/grey striped NATO in particular. I don't recall seeing any examples of these before - but I appreciate this isn't a "request a photo of a watch on a particular strap" thread so won't hold my breath. ?


----------



## Zinzan

Prof_James said:


> I've been dipping into this thread over the past year or so and it has encouraged me to consider a Seamaster 300. Maybe I wasn't clear but I was referring to the 2021 Seamaster 300 (as per the very nice photo posted). It has a different look to the first gen 300.
> 
> I'd be keen to see it on a black sailcloth or black/grey striped NATO in particular. I don't recall seeing any examples of these before - but I appreciate this isn't a "request a photo of a watch on a particular strap" thread so won't hold my breath.


Ah, no worries. No, I didn't pick up that you were referring to the new 300. Fair enough.


----------



## busch12

Can't tell if I love the new 300, or if it does nothing for me. It's one I hope to see more of before I decide. I owned the previous blue titanium version, but wasn't a fan of the shade of blue and the ecru lume so would likely go black here.


----------



## mgonz12

busch12 said:


> Can't tell if I love the new 300, or if it does nothing for me. It's one I hope to see more of before I decide. I owned the previous blue titanium version, but wasn't a fan of the shade of blue and the ecru lume so would likely go black here.


Definitely one you need to see in person. I tried one last week and really prefer the previous generation.


----------



## rossi46vr

Prof_James said:


> I think your pic is the first one I've seen not on the standard bracelet or leather. Which do you prefer it with? Big NATO strap fan myself and wondering about this.


its on a 22mm Haveston single pass Nato strap


----------



## Chezbeeno

mgonz12 said:


> Definitely one you need to see in person. I tried one last week and really prefer the previous generation.


Agree that you need to see it in person. Based off pictures I thought I might prefer the old gen, or at the very least I was kinda neutral to the new one. Then I had the good luck to see one in person at an OB and at an AD and I absolutely love it. I was torn between a few Omega models before but after trying it on it shot to the top of my list.

That being said - i can totally see how one would prefer the old version.


----------



## Zinzan

I've enjoyed my Seamaster 300 for almost 6 years now, with no plans to let it go. And I still enjoy seeing the posts in this thread.

I'm pretty sure I posted something in here about the new Seamaster 300, what I like about it, and what I prefer about mine, but overall, I think they're both great watches. I have _not_ seen the new one in person--haven't been to the local Omega Boutique since Covid hit in 2020, I don't think. But I should swing by and take a look. I always enjoy seeing the new watches, whether they are big changes or subtle evolutions.


----------



## nicbex

I tried the new Seamaster 300 in store yesterday and I think it's a huge hit, bit surprised that there's not more buzz surrounding the updated model. The new domed glass, new dial and remade bezel is stunning. Even more importantly though is the changed end links which finally makes the watch work on smaller arms. I owned the previous version and even though I really enjoyed the look, it was simply too long on the wrist. The short sloping end links make a big difference.


----------



## Chezbeeno

nicbex said:


> I tried the new Seamaster 300 in store yesterday and I think it's a huge hit, bit surprised that there's not more buzz surrounding the updated model. The new domed glass, new dial and remade bezel is stunning. Even more importantly though is the changed end links which finally makes the watch work on smaller arms. I owned the previous version and even though I really enjoyed the look, it was simply too long on the wrist. The short sloping end links make a big difference.
> View attachment 16017589
> 
> View attachment 16017592


The new end-links are definitely part of what I love about it. I have tiny wrists but it's still absolutely wearable for me. 
Where are you that you found a blue one on bracelet? The OB I went to had gotten one in that sold immediately and the AD I visited hadn't seen it at all. Both places made it sound like the blue was going to be super scarce for a while. They also both had the black, which I love, but I wanted to do a side-by-side.


----------



## nicbex

Chezbeeno said:


> The new end-links are definitely part of what I love about it. I have tiny wrists but it's still absolutely wearable for me.
> Where are you that you found a blue one on bracelet? The OB I went to had gotten one in that sold immediately and the AD I visited hadn't seen it at all. Both places made it sound like the blue was going to be super scarce for a while. They also both had the black, which I love, but I wanted to do a side-by-side.


A swedish AD, unfortunately it was already sold but I got the chance to try it anyway :/


----------



## JP(Canada)

Bit of work with the powerwasher today and the SM300MC saw some action...lol.

Hard to believe that in a month, it's turning 6 years old already. I have a few posts in this thread, I think. Solid watch. Still love it.


----------



## Titan II

Wearing mine today;










René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


Um...what?!?! Congrats Rob!! When did that happen? Do you still have your Titanium 300MC?

Rene


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mgonz12

Back in the office.


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 16038949
> Back in the office.


Beautiful pairing!!

René


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Beautiful pairing!!
> 
> René


Thank you!


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Um...what?!?! Congrats Rob!! When did that happen? Do you still have your Titanium 300MC?
> 
> Rene


thanks René, it just arrived yesterday. The titanium is safe in my WatchBox 

Battle of the 2 black dial, no date divers:


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> thanks René, it just arrived yesterday. The titanium is safe in my WatchBox
> 
> Battle of the 2 black dial, no date divers:


Good to hear the titanium 300MC is safe, Rob. It's a gorgeous watch, and your pictures of it are amazing. It's nice to know we'll get to see more of them.

That's a fantastic one-two Diver punch right there. Congrats again!

René


----------



## rossi46vr

Similar set up.....


----------



## Buchmann69

Few more pics&#8230;


----------



## krakowfunk

Has anyone confirmed whether the new edition’s strap is compatible with the 2014?
I have just bought the 2014. I have very skinny (<6 inch) but flat wrists - I can live with the lugs but could do with the smaller endlinks of the new model!


----------



## kp8

My AD has both the older and newer one and it's possible I might jump soon. My problem is the new one really looks low contrast to me. The whole dial is dark and they really toasted up that lume. I am okay with aged lume, but my word that is not creamy, that is just parchment. & even that would be okay but with the (open face) sandwich dial it's just dark. I find the old dial way easier to read and I'll take that older style second hand too, thank you. But the older model sits so sky high on my wrist it is kind of crazy. I could carry a cigars under each lugs they are so hight up. The new one, despite only small changes, really does sit flatter on the wrist. So I am really going back and forth.

Might be in the club soon. My wife is trying to talk me into the Speedmaster instead but I am hesitant to make a Chrono my daily driver and worried about the water resist in a country with such wet summers.


----------



## Prof_James

kp8 said:


> My AD has both the older and newer one and it's possible I might jump soon. My problem is the new one really looks low contrast to me. The whole dial is dark and they really toasted up that lume. I am okay with aged lume, but my word that is not creamy, that is just parchment. & even that would be okay but with the (open face) sandwich dial it's just dark. I find the old dial way easier to read and I'll take that older style second hand too, thank you. But the older model sits so sky high on my wrist it is kind of crazy. I could carry a cigars under each lugs they are so hight up. The new one, despite only small changes, really does sit flatter on the wrist. So I am really going back and forth.
> 
> Might be in the club soon. My wife is trying to talk me into the Speedmaster instead but I am hesitant to make a Chrono my daily driver and worried about the water resist in a country with such wet summers.


I agree with your points on how the two models sit differently on the wrist. The first gen really looks good and would bet it sits well on a NATO if you have smaller wrists. On leather in the OB, I found that the newer one sits better (6.5" wrist) AND also looks good on a NATO strap. Best of both worlds! You're right about the dial contrast - many people have said that white lume on the bezel and perhaps more white/grey text would be preferable. Omega prolly should have kept the old shade of lume on the dial. I love the high dome and the numeral shapes on the new one. It is certainly not so bad that I would consider a Speedy instead! 

PS - one week with the new gen 300 now and not a single regret. Worn most days and it also looks great on a black sailcloth strap, I'll post a pic soon - maybe that will tip you over the edge?


----------



## kp8

It's in the pole position now. I do wish it were smaller still but overall, while I have quibbles, I like the look & under the hood it is a beast. Now worries about water (or monsoon season) or magnets (I am a musician, I am surrounded by magnets all day long and have to de-mag at least once a year). It certainly fits my life.


----------



## Chezbeeno

kp8 said:


> My AD has both the older and newer one and it's possible I might jump soon. My problem is the new one really looks low contrast to me. The whole dial is dark and they really toasted up that lume. I am okay with aged lume, but my word that is not creamy, that is just parchment. & even that would be okay but with the (open face) sandwich dial it's just dark. I find the old dial way easier to read and I'll take that older style second hand too, thank you. But the older model sits so sky high on my wrist it is kind of crazy. I could carry a cigars under each lugs they are so hight up. The new one, despite only small changes, really does sit flatter on the wrist. So I am really going back and forth.
> 
> Might be in the club soon. My wife is trying to talk me into the Speedmaster instead but I am hesitant to make a Chrono my daily driver and worried about the water resist in a country with such wet summers.


I'm curious, were you looking at the blue or the black version? I recently had the chance to see both colors of the new version, side-by-side, and I ended up liking the black version more, largely because the contrast between the black of the dial and the yellowish lume is much greater than the contrast on the blue version.

Not saying the contrast on the black is better than the old version, but if you were looking at the blue, it might be worth taking a look at the black one.


----------



## kp8

I don't particularly like the blue, though online it is often hard to tell which you are looking at. My AD only has the black. & I would only consider the black. I think I need to go back and look again, in the metal. Part of the problem was that it was sitting right next to the high contrast Speedmaster & with the glare in the AD it seemed a little hard to read comparatively,


----------



## mgonz12

one year anniversary already! Couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 16048493
> 
> one year anniversary already! Couldn't be happier with it!


Happy Anniversary!! Good to hear you're still in love.

I'll say it again...I love that combo. Continue to enjoy that beauty.

René


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Good to hear you're still in love.
> 
> I'll say it again...I live that combo. Continue to enjoy that beauty.
> 
> René


Thank you René! As you know this one is a keeper!


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Thank you René! As you know this one is a keeper!


Indeed!










René


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## BeauR

Buchmann69 said:


>


Looks incredible! I have the past version with almost 4 years left on the warranty & will probably lose money if I flip it for the new one but it's super tempting. The dial and bracelet are amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dstfno

krakowfunk said:


> Has anyone confirmed whether the new edition's strap is compatible with the 2014?
> I have just bought the 2014. I have very skinny (<6 inch) but flat wrists - I can live with the lugs but could do with the smaller endlinks of the new model!


It is not unfortunately.


----------



## keerola

Tropic'd. Spent a long time looking for a 21mm tropic, almost got the one from Oris 65 42mm, but decided to squeeze in a 22mm before that. Glad I did. I have no idea what strap this is, got it from a friend but I can say it's extremely soft rubber and it had quick release spring bars (which I took off).


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## BeauR

Took the plunge and upgraded to the newer version. I'll do a few comparison shots before I take the first gen off to bob's. The new crystal looks amazing!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

Side by side it's hard to pick a winner. The new version of the watch doesn't feel any thinner and the Omega logo has far less pop to it. The new dial almost looks dark coffee brown in some lighting situations. The new crystal is awesome too. I was confident about selling my old one but I'm definitely having second thoughts. I'll probably end up keeping the newer one...but only because it would be harder to sell. Both watches look awesome. Wish I could keep both!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeauR

A quick lume shot of the new 300.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

BeauR said:


> A quick lume shot of the new 300.
> View attachment 16056785
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Well that sure doesn't disappoint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezbeeno

This might be a silly question, but is there a way to estimate the number of links that would need to be taken out of the Seamaster 300 mc bracelet to fit my wrist (without trying it on)? 
I'm ordering through an out-of-state dealer and the jeweler offered to size the bracelet before shipping it, but I'm not sure how many links to tell him to take out. I'm not new to the watch hobby, but I'm new to Omega, and I've never had a bracelet sized for my wrist before because I traditionally haven't worn my watches on bracelets. 

I have a relatively flat 6.25 in wrist and the jeweler estimated taking 4 links out (after initially being confused at my uncommonly tiny wrist size).


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

BeauR said:


> Side by side it's hard to pick a winner. The new version of the watch doesn't feel any thinner and the Omega logo has far less pop to it. The new dial almost looks dark coffee brown in some lighting situations. The new crystal is awesome too. I was confident about selling my old one but I'm definitely having second thoughts. I'll probably end up keeping the newer one...but only because it would be harder to sell. Both watches look awesome. Wish I could keep both!
> View attachment 16055111
> View attachment 16055112
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


have you been able to try the new bracelet on the older one? Any luck?


----------



## BeauR

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> have you been able to try the new bracelet on the older one? Any luck?


The length of the lugs was a little different so I didn't try it. Also, I was shocked by how similar both watches fit. I like the clasp on the older generation much better. The new clasp only lets you choose between 2 micro adjustments.
I would try to make the new bracelet fit but I already sold the first Gen to Bob's watches.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Chezbeeno said:


> This might be a silly question, but is there a way to estimate the number of links that would need to be taken out of the Seamaster 300 mc bracelet to fit my wrist (without trying it on)?
> I'm ordering through an out-of-state dealer and the jeweler offered to size the bracelet before shipping it, but I'm not sure how many links to tell him to take out. I'm not new to the watch hobby, but I'm new to Omega, and I've never had a bracelet sized for my wrist before because I traditionally haven't worn my watches on bracelets.
> 
> I have a relatively flat 6.25 in wrist and the jeweler estimated taking 4 links out (after initially being confused at my uncommonly tiny wrist size).


Get it shipped unsized and pop to a local jeweller and have them size perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I got to try the new version out today and I'm impressed. It wears true to size due to the newer style end links that allow the bracelet to hang down at the lugs. Also the new bracelet tapers and it makes the watch look more elegant and refined

I was unsure of the sandwich dial but in person it looks great and the matte aluminium bezel suits the watch better than the liquid metal on the previous generation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Looks good! When are you pulling the trigger? 



solesman said:


> I got to try the new version out today and I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

The second version has some NTTD vibes going on.



solesman said:


> I got to try the new version out today and I'm impressed. It wears true to size due to the newer style end links that allow the bracelet to hang down at the lugs. Also the new bracelet tapers and it makes the watch look more elegant and refined
> 
> I was unsure of the sandwich dial but in person it looks great and the matte aluminium bezel suits the watch better than the liquid metal on the previous generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

solesman said:


> I got to try the new version out today and I'm impressed. It wears true to size due to the newer style end links that allow the bracelet to hang down at the lugs. Also the new bracelet tapers and it makes the watch look more elegant and refined
> 
> I was unsure of the sandwich dial but in person it looks great and the matte aluminium bezel suits the watch better than the liquid metal on the previous generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JP(Canada) said:


> Looks good! When are you pulling the trigger?


It's on the shortlist


----------



## dstfno

After years of fruitless searching for a water resistant strap to my liking, yesterday I had the idea to try the Zealande rubber strap of my old SMPc. I was pleasantly surprised it fit quite well. 
















As it's 20mm it's not a tight fit obviously but due to the curved shape it sets itself right in the middle which gives you only 0.5mm of visible spring bars on each side. Will definitely be wearing it like this for the rest of the summer as I learned not to care about little details like that. Plus, if not on closeup shots like these the gap is barely visible.


----------



## Prof_James

On a 21mm sailcloth strap today. Leather strap in taupe just ordered from Genteel for my Omega deployant - am hoping that will round out the collection. I also have the black/grey "Spectre" NATO and a leather Omega NATO in tan, will post photos on those soon too.


----------



## solesman

dstfno said:


> After years of fruitless searching for a water resistant strap to my liking, yesterday I had the idea to try the Zealande rubber strap of my old SMPc. I was pleasantly surprised it fit quite well.
> View attachment 16070048
> 
> View attachment 16070049
> 
> As it's 20mm it's not a tight fit obviously but due to the curved shape it sets itself right in the middle which gives you only 0.5mm of visible spring bars on each side. Will definitely be wearing it like this for the rest of the summer as I learned not to care about little details like that. Plus, if not on closeup shots like these the gap is barely visible.


That doesn't fit bad at all. Good effort. FYI though, the rubber strap for the ceramic Seamaster Diver 300m fits nicely and it's 21mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Prof_James said:


> On a 21mm sailcloth strap today. Leather strap in taupe just ordered from Genteel for my Omega deployant - am hoping that will round out the collection. I also have the black/grey "Spectre" NATO and a leather Omega NATO in tan, will post photos on those soon too.
> View attachment 16070421


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstfno

solesman said:


> That doesn't fit bad at all. Good effort. FYI though, the rubber strap for the ceramic Seamaster Diver 300m fits nicely and it's 21mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually ordered that one at an AD (the one from the 43.5mm chronograph to be exact) when it was released. But when the AD tried to install it he said he couldn't make it fit and that he broke a couple of spring bars while trying. So I obviously didn't buy it and I'm not sure anymore, either the spring bar holes do not align with the strap or he was just clumsy


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Prof_James said:


> On a 21mm sailcloth strap today. Leather strap in taupe just ordered from Genteel for my Omega deployant - am hoping that will round out the collection. I also have the black/grey "Spectre" NATO and a leather Omega NATO in tan, will post photos on those soon too.
> View attachment 16070421


Please oh please send me the link to this sailcloth strap 21mm!!!!


----------



## dstfno

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Please oh please send me the link to this sailcloth strap 21mm!!!!


I would guess it's this one 








ZULUDIVER Mayday Sailcloth Padded Divers Watch Strap - Black / Beige


The ZULUDIVER Mayday Padded Sailcloth strap is one of the most versatile straps we have produced. It’s got the smarter looks of a leather strap, but the functionality of a rubber strap. Despite its name, the Padded Sailcloth strap is actually made from PVC rubber, printed with a sailcloth...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Prof_James

That's the one!


----------



## solesman

dstfno said:


> I actually ordered that one at an AD (the one from the 43.5mm chronograph to be exact) when it was released. But when the AD tried to install it he said he couldn't make it fit and that he broke a couple of spring bars while trying. So I obviously didn't buy it and I'm not sure anymore, either the spring bar holes do not align with the strap or he was just clumsy


The reason it didn't fit was the chronograph is thicker than the reference I posted. If you order the strap that ships with the reference I posted earlier it will fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

BeauR said:


> Side by side it's hard to pick a winner. The new version of the watch doesn't feel any thinner and the Omega logo has far less pop to it. The new dial almost looks dark coffee brown in some lighting situations. The new crystal is awesome too. I was confident about selling my old one but I'm definitely having second thoughts. I'll probably end up keeping the newer one...but only because it would be harder to sell. Both watches look awesome. Wish I could keep both!
> View attachment 16055111
> View attachment 16055112
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for showing them side by side! Very cool to see the comparison like this. Despite the many small changes, the biggest difference to me at a glance is that the old version combines orange "faux-tina" hour markers with white numerals on the dial and bezel. While the newer model has an orange tone throughout. Funny that a detail I had actually overlooked seems to be perhaps the biggest visual difference (at least in the picture) together with the change in bezel material from shiny ceramic to matte aluminium.


----------



## Prof_James

GrimFandango said:


> Thanks for showing them side by side! Very cool to see the comparison like this. Despite the many small changes, the biggest difference to me at a glance is that the old version combines orange "faux-tina" hour markers with white numerals on the dial and bezel. While the newer model has an orange tone throughout. Funny that a detail I had actually overlooked seems to be perhaps the biggest visual difference (at least in the picture) together with the change in bezel material from shiny ceramic to matte aluminium.


Yes, I agree that these are the more noticeable visual differences. I would say more peach than orange - definitely darker than the older model. The crown on the new one is a different shape but I don't really notice that on the wrist.

Have you tried both versions on? The biggest difference for me (and I've seen others in this thread and others make the same point) is how the new gen watch wears. It feels lower on the wrist due to the new case which fractionally thinner and the shorter and more angled lugs add to this effect also. The higher dome adds to the thickness what the thinner case takes away, but I feel like the centre of gravity is lower. Coming from a PO GMT though, almost anything would feel less top-heavy!

Finally, I do wish the new gen came with the padded leather tan strap and 18mm deployant of the old version. It definitely felt better on the wrist than the new "vintage" flat strap with 16mm tang buckle.


----------



## GrimFandango

I saw the simple retro leather strap that comes with the new Bronzegold version and thought that it was a great look.









So I decided to mimic it on the 2014 model with a similar style strap in burgundy. I like the way it combines with the orange lume. Gives it a bit of retro-flair.


----------



## Prof_James

GrimFandango said:


> I saw the simple retro leather strap that comes with the new Bronzegold version and thought that it was a great look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to mimic it on the 2014 model with a similar style strap in burgundy. I like the way it combines with the orange lume. Gives it a bit of retro-flair.
> 
> View attachment 16080920
> View attachment 16080924


Looks good! Very similar to the brown strap that came with mine (new gen in steel) that looks the same as the bronze version's strap. It had a little bit of burgundy within the brown in sunlight but not as much as yours.

Amusingly, I've gone the other way and have ordered a padded strap for mine. Will post a photo in a few weeks' time when it arrives.


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Titan II

After 6 years of stewardship I'm still really enjoying this one;



















Is it black? Or is it blue?

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> After 6 years of stewardship I'm still really enjoying this one;
> 
> View attachment 16081236
> 
> 
> View attachment 16081237
> 
> 
> Is it black? Or is it blue?
> 
> René


That's awesome, well done René!

Here's my lollipop&#8230;


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> That's awesome, well done René!
> 
> Here's my lollipop&#8230;


Thanks Rob!

I'd love to have that domed crystal on my 300MC. It just brings so much softness and warmth to the watch. Don't get me wrong, I love mine, but it just looks so lifeless (soulless, if you will) beside the new one. Happy that you're enjoying it. ? 

Rene


----------



## NikByk

Absolutely loving the Heimdallr NTTD bracelet on my 300.

Having nearly the same clasp mechanism as the Omega, with the brushed finish for only 40 USD makes me nearly blind to the 20mm width not being ideal.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

NikByk said:


> Absolutely loving the Heimdallr NTTD bracelet on my 300.
> 
> Having nearly the same clasp mechanism as the Omega, with the brushed finish for only 40 USD makes me nearly blind to the 20mm width not being ideal.
> View attachment 16082616


If only it came in 21mm! So close! Would love that clasp 🤩


----------



## NikByk

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> If only it came in 21mm! So close! Would love that clasp 🤩


Honestly, considering the price and overall look, 20mm is a non-issue imo. I'd give it a shot if that's the only thing keeping you from picking one up.


----------



## MackyP

Don't know anything about the 300... Sorry but do the new ones come in the rounded sapphire crystal that looks like hesalite? If so, why can't they do this for the Speedy:


----------



## GrimFandango

I was so pleasantly surprised by how the burgundy leather turned out in combination with the watch that I tried a burgundy nato as well. Nice option for vacation or mid-summer to alternate with the leather. I think I am going leather + nato for now instead of the bracelet (which is how I wore it before). Something about the color combo on this watch kinda works for me. I dunno.


----------



## GrimFandango

MackyP said:


> Don't know anything about the 300... Sorry but do the new ones come in the rounded sapphire crystal that looks like hesalite? If so, why can't they do this for the Speedy:


The new Seamaster 300 does look like it does a much better job at imitating soft gradually domed plexiglass compared to the Speedmasters more square and boxy implementation that has the milk ring.
































The implementation of domed sapphire on the new Seamaster seems flawlessly elegant compared to that of the new Speedmaster. I wonder why. I find it one of the most attractive things about this new Seamaster 300.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MackyP

GrimFandango said:


> The new Seamaster 300 does look like it does a much better job at imitating soft gradually domed plexiglass compared to the Speedmasters more square and boxy implementation that has the milk ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The implementation of domed sapphire on the new Seamaster seems flawlessly elegant compared to that of the new Speedmaster. I wonder why. I find it one of the most attractive things about this new Seamaster 300.


thanks for the clarification!


----------



## rossi46vr

SaMaster14 said:


>


I thought the NTTD was 20mm ?


----------



## solesman

rossi46vr said:


> I thought the NTTD was 20mm ?


It is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

rossi46vr said:


> I thought the NTTD was 20mm ?


It fits the Spectre fine! It's a _little_ short (you can barely see the spring bars at certain angles), but it still fits!


----------



## Hands90

I'll leave this here.


----------



## Chezbeeno

My 2021 black 300mc is set to be delivered tomorrow and this is the most obsessively I’ve ever checked tracking info lol


----------



## Prof_James

Chezbeeno said:


> My 2021 black 300mc is set to be delivered tomorrow and this is the most obsessively I've ever checked tracking info lol


pics???


----------



## Chezbeeno

Celebrating an expensive watch with a cheap beer haha. Would take more pictures but my phone camera is on the fritz. Definitely looking forward to being a regular participant on this thread, though!


----------



## Chezbeeno

Prof_James said:


> pics???


Haha that's perfect timing!


----------



## Titan II

Hands90 said:


> I'll leave this here.
> View attachment 16089837





Chezbeeno said:


> Celebrating an expensive watch with a cheap beer haha. Would take more pictures but my phone camera is on the fritz. Definitely looking forward to being a regular participant on this thread, though!


Congrats to you both!! Enjoy the honeymoon!! 🤠 

Rene


----------



## Chezbeeno

Can't wait for my new phone so I can take pictures more easily, but for now here's this:


----------



## TheLevelOne

Four years on the wrist and still my number one on land or the sea!

Regards to all ----------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Anyone have their MC on a Forstner? I'm trying to decide if I want to get the Komfit with horned end links









Wide Version Komfit


The Story Forstner's stainless steel expandable mesh watch band (called the "Komfit") was one of the only watch bracelets sanctioned by NASA for use on manned space missions. It was worn by astronauts throughout the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo programs, and even made it to the surface of the...




forstnerbands.com


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Entering a tunnel after direct sunlight


----------



## Hands90

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Entering a tunnel after direct sunlight


It's great and an odd effect that the watch goes from vintage to modern with the lum. I noticed the same on mine when going from outside to inside the Lum makes it look like a modern watch.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Chezbeeno said:


> Can't wait for my new phone so I can take pictures more easily, but for now here's this:


Whats your thoughts on the taper?


----------



## Perseus

Chezbeeno said:


> Can't wait for my new phone so I can take pictures more easily, but for now here's this:


That arm hair is impressive!


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Perseus said:


> That arm hair is impressive!


Yip you have a point


----------



## Chezbeeno

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Whats your thoughts on the taper?


I like it - it makes the watch have a more graceful, ergonomic feel. It does a worse job of covering up my hideous watch tan, though 


Perseus said:


> That arm hair is impressive!


Haha I appreciate it! It makes my wrist seem a little bigger than it is, which I appreciate.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

on a sailcloth strap underneath an airport


----------



## Nutbeem

Broke it out today&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> on a sailcloth strap underneath an airport
> View attachment 16096167


Fabulous looking Artem strap there...you made the right choice!!


----------



## Efthi

Pure perfection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Efthi

Tapering down to 16 from 21mm gives the extra flair and complete the package, nice design from Omega 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Hands90




----------



## Hands90

Repeat post


----------



## dt75

All these real life pictures of the '21 made me go to my AD and pick one up.

I like it more than the first gen for sure


----------



## hedet

dt75 said:


> All these real life pictures of the '21 made me go to my AD and pick one up.
> 
> I like it more than the first gen for sure


What do you like about the new one more?

I recently sold my older version, but sometimes feel pangs of regret


----------



## dt75

hedet said:


> What do you like about the new one more?
> 
> I recently sold my older version, but sometimes feel pangs of regret


Mainly the bezel. The new one is matte aluminum. Less glare. Smaller inner steel area of the bezel seems to make better use of space and makes the dial look bigger. I like the style choice with the onion crown. The bracelet taper is nice though I have no preference on that. Same quick adjust mechanism. Seems to wear a tiny bit lower on the wrist. The domed sapphire is cool though there's a bit of milky edge syndrome.

Overall I'm very happy with this. I'll be selling my 1st gen.

The 1st gen I have is actually my second. I traded in my first one for the trilogy 57, but that was a bit too shiny all around. So sent that off and received my second 1st gen a few days ago. Still felt like I was missing out, so here we are.

Another thing I absolutely love is the minimal text.

Ω
OMEGA

_Seamaster 300_​
Only what's necessary. Tudor should take a hint.


----------



## John Frum

I had a 1st Gen black dial. Traded for the titanium blue dial. The Ti wears so well, I honestly can't say I'd make the switch.

Does the new version wear closer to the wrist than the old, as regards the perceived weight of it? The gen 1 felt top heavy _to me_ in stainless, not so in Ti.


----------



## dt75

I just found out that I like the lume so much more on gen2


----------



## Chezbeeno

John Frum said:


> I had a 1st Gen black dial. Traded for the titanium blue dial. The Ti wears so well, I honestly can't say I'd make the switch.
> 
> Does the new version wear closer to the wrist than the old, as regards the perceived weight of it? The gen 1 felt top heavy _to me_ in stainless, not so in Ti.


I didn't try the 1st gen, so I can't really make a direct comparison, but it certainly doesn't feel top-heavy to me. Since it is quite a bit thinner, plus part of the thickness is the domed crystal anyways, I have to imagine it feels significantly better than the 1st gen. 
It felt a lot less top-heavy than the PO, for what that's worth


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> View attachment 16101637


I think I've said it before, but I'll say it again...I love that combo with the suede strap. 🤠👍

René


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> I think I've said it before, but I'll say it again...I love that combo with the suede strap. 🤠👍
> 
> René


Thank you René!


----------



## BeauR

The perfect Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

I'm about to buy a house and a car (at about the worst time possible I know, but I need to) but after those are squared away I think my Speedie will be on the chopping block for one of these 2nd gens. I owned the blue ti previously and never bonded with the shade, now I think I'll go black. These look stunning so far.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

BeauR said:


> The perfect Seamaster
> View attachment 16102320
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Perfect picture!!! brilliant picture even better watch


----------



## Chezbeeno

Love how spending a bit of time in the sun can change the character of the watch so much.









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezbeeno

I'm just now noticing that my bezel is ever so slightly misaligned - can be seen best above with the pip at 12, and the 10 minute marker. I swear it wasn't misaligned when I first got it, and I have since used the bezel to time some stuff since getting the watch. What is Omega's qc tolerance for this kind of thing? Should I just live with it? 
I hate that I have now noticed this. I can't unsee it 

Edit: now that I'm looking closely at past pictures here it seems like my bezel is aligned the same as the rest, maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## dstfno

Chezbeeno said:


> I'm just now noticing that my bezel is ever so slightly misaligned - can be seen best above with the pip at 12, and the 10 minute marker. I swear it wasn't misaligned when I first got it, and I have since used the bezel to time some stuff since getting the watch. What is Omega's qc tolerance for this kind of thing? Should I just live with it?
> I hate that I have now noticed this. I can't unsee it
> 
> Edit: now that I'm looking closely at past pictures here it seems like my bezel is aligned the same as the rest, maybe I'm just crazy.


It's not possible to state with 100% certainty if a bezel is misaligned based on a picture. If the angle at which it is taken is only a couple of degrees off it will always seem that way.

So if it seems off when you're looking at it directly bring it in. I will do so with mine (previous gen) as it is a bit off which I don't find tolerable.


----------



## Chezbeeno

dstfno said:


> It's not possible to state with 100% certainty if a bezel is misaligned based on a picture. If the angle at which it is taken is only a couple of degrees off it will always seem that way.
> 
> So if it seems off when you're looking at it directly bring it in. I will do so with mine (previous gen) as it is a bit off which I don't find tolerable.


Now that I'm looking at it closely and off my wrist, I think that what I'm seeing is the fact that the 10 marker is lined up so that the middle of the 2'oclock triangle lines up exactly with the space in between the 1 and the 0, so it ends up looking funky. The pip and all markers are aligned as far as I can tell.


----------



## dstfno

Chezbeeno said:


> Now that I'm looking at it closely and off my wrist, I think that what I'm seeing is the fact that the 10 marker is lined up so that the middle of the 2'oclock triangle lines up exactly with the space in between the 1 and the 0, so it ends up looking funky. The pip and all markers are aligned as far as I can tell.


I also guess that the domed crystal might distort things sooner than a flat one would.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Today wear ...


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## keerola

dt75 said:


> Anyone have their MC on a Forstner? I'm trying to decide if I want to get the Komfit with horned end links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide Version Komfit
> 
> 
> The Story Forstner's stainless steel expandable mesh watch band (called the "Komfit") was one of the only watch bracelets sanctioned by NASA for use on manned space missions. It was worn by astronauts throughout the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo programs, and even made it to the surface of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com


i got the narrow one with horned end links somewhere. I will try it out and post a pic here.


----------



## dt75

keerola said:


> i got the narrow one with horned end links somewhere. I will try it out and post a pic here.


I actually bought and tried it.

There's a tiny bit of contact between the case and the little nub in the center of the end link. I didn't want that friction so I returned it. Went with a forster riveted flat instead and it still looks like the business.

Sold that watch and got the new version.


----------



## blulegend

@SaMaster14









Hi, that strap, it's for a 20mm lug width right? It's not too loose on the 21mm 300? I'm looking to "spice" up my Spectre with the off white stripes mixed in! Thanks!


----------



## hooliganjrs

Been awhile since I've visited these forums, but digging my ole' 300 MC out of the watchbox still puts a smile on my face. Love the pics of the lucky folks with the newer 2.0 release and I'm starting to come around to the tasteful upgrades Omega made - love the bracelet taper and the new boxy sapphire! I'm still on the fence with the matte dial bezel insert but it works on this new version. I like a bit of bling so what do I know - anyways my 2017 model says 'hola' and cheers to everyone keeping this thread alive and well!


----------



## SaMaster14

blulegend said:


> @SaMaster14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that strap, it's for a 20mm lug width right? It's not too loose on the 21mm 300? I'm looking to "spice" up my Spectre with the off white stripes mixed in! Thanks!


Yes, it is 20mm, but I have absolutely no issues wearing it with the Spectre! Fits snugly


----------



## Chezbeeno

All kinds of ready for this tropical storm









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

Here's my 300MC on a taupe leather strap from Genteel with deployant. I found George at Genteel to be super-helpful and the shade of taupe imho complements the creamy lume of the dial very nicely. The quality of strap surpassed my expectations. Great to have a range of leather options that go beyond the limited Omega 21mm range (and fitted with QR bars too). I didn't want to shell out between £215 and £325 for a suitable Omega clasp, but found the strap fitted very well on my CW Bader clasp. Loving the vintage vibe and the strap comfort.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Prof_James said:


> Here's my 300MC on a taupe leather strap from Genteel with deployant. I found George at Genteel to be super-helpful and the shade of taupe imho complements the creamy lume of the dial very nicely. The quality of strap surpassed my expectations. Great to have a range of leather options that go beyond the limited Omega 21mm range (and fitted with QR bars too). I didn't want to shell out between £215 and £325 for a suitable Omega clasp, but found the strap fitted very well on my CW Bader clasp. Loving the vintage vibe and the strap comfort.
> 
> View attachment 16125545


Absolutely stunning, enjoy.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I can't explain to you what perfection is, but I know it when I see it ??


----------



## Jango Fett

Absolutely love this watch. Got mine earlier this year just as the mk2 was announced. Superb watch in every respect.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Good morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## John Frum




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## John Frum

I'll edit this accidental duplicate post with trivia. Priced a SM300MC Titanium bracelet.
$1680 USD


----------



## sunnyboi2000

Hello fellow watch collector! This is my first omega watch which I acquire 3 days ago. I am intending to get a omega nato strap for it!.


----------



## Titan II

sunnyboi2000 said:


> Hello fellow watch collector! This is my first omega watch which I acquire 3 days ago. I am intending to get a omega nato strap for it!.
> 
> View attachment 16133222


Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA family. Congratulations on acquiring your first OMEGA!! I'm sure there'll be many more in your future.

I wore my first gen yesterday;










Enjoy!!

René


----------



## sunnyboi2000

Titan II said:


> Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA family. Congratulations on acquiring your first OMEGA!! I'm sure there'll be many more in your future.
> 
> I wore my first gen yesterday;
> 
> View attachment 16133874
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> René


Thank You! 😁 This first gen Seamaster is amazing!


----------



## solesman

Great choice for your first Omega. Enjoy in great health.



sunnyboi2000 said:


> Hello fellow watch collector! This is my first omega watch which I acquire 3 days ago. I am intending to get a omega nato strap for it!.
> 
> View attachment 16133222


----------



## Titan II

The wrist has been occupied by the _Speedmaster_ and the _Railmaster_ the last couple of days. It's back to the _300 Master Co-Axial_ today;



















René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SaMaster14

These watches are very photogenic!


----------



## rossi46vr

Just ordered a black nubuck alligator for it......


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Has an understated elegance that's best described as Timeless&#8230;.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Has an understated elegance that's best described as Timeless&#8230;.
> View attachment 16143404


I could not agree with you more.



















René


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


Some great pictures there, Rob!

At first I wasn't fond of the lollipop seconds hand; I preferred the arrowhead of the first gen. However, it's been growing on me lately. Even more so now after seeing your pictures.

Congrats again! That's a beautiful watch, and your lucky to have both generations in your collection.

René


----------



## Chezbeeno

rossi46vr said:


> View attachment 16143299
> 
> 
> Just ordered a black nubuck alligator for it......
> 
> View attachment 16143300


The strap that you have on it looks fantastic! What is it? Single pass nato?


----------



## rossi46vr

Chezbeeno said:


> The strap that you have on it looks fantastic! What is it? Single pass nato?


It's a Haveston single pass nato





CORP. CANVAS SERIES


A rugged Cotton Canvas collection inspired by vintage 1940s military issue straps, uniforms and web equipment .




www.haveston.com


----------



## Prof_James

rossi46vr said:


> It's a Haveston single pass nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORP. CANVAS SERIES
> 
> 
> A rugged Cotton Canvas collection inspired by vintage 1940s military issue straps, uniforms and web equipment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haveston.com


This model is very photogenic and seems to go with a wide range of strap styles and colours. Great pics!

One thing I've noticed day-to-day is that the polished ring between the crystal and the bezel is a smear magnet and is a pain to clean!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Who else is Excited for No Time to Die?!


----------



## solesman

Outstanding Rob!!! 



Buchmann69 said:


>


----------



## solesman

It cannot come soon enough. My cinema visit is the 9th as I'm too busy until then. I haven't seen any trailers or spoilers and the excitement is huge. I can't wait!!



The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Who else is Excited for No Time to Die?!
> 
> View attachment 16146779


----------



## ranbir.chawla

My first Seamaster 300 Titanium, the blue dial/bezel is my favorite right now, I'm wearing it way too much probably.


----------



## ranbir.chawla

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Who else is Excited for No Time to Die?!


I managed to get tickets for opening day, been waiting on this seems like forever! This and Top Gun Maverick are on my guilty pleasures movie list !


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Some great pictures there, Rob!
> 
> At first I wasn't fond of the lollipop seconds hand; I preferred the arrowhead of the first gen. However, it's been growing on me lately. Even more so now after seeing your pictures.
> 
> Congrats again! That's a beautiful watch, and your lucky to have both generations in your collection.
> 
> René


Thank you for the kind and thoughtful note René!

This new generation has been growing on me, the honeymoon is strong. I think I like it a bit better than the first generation I dare say.

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## solesman

I think so too. So much to love about the new design.



Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you for the kind and thoughtful note René!
> 
> This new generation has been growing on me, the honeymoon is strong. I think I like it a bit better than the first generation I dare say.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Rob


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you for the kind and thoughtful note René!
> 
> This new generation has been growing on me, the honeymoon is strong. I think I like it a bit better than the first generation I dare say.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Rob


Wow!! That's high praise, Rob. I know how much you like your first gen titanium 300MC.

René


----------



## Prof_James

Swapped the original dark brown leather strap for a tan leather 21mm NATO. This was courtesy of the OB resolving my concern about the non-matching two-pieces of strap that came with it. One of them had a lot more red in the leather. 

I think the new 300 looks good on tan ("golden brown") - the same shade as the stitched strap that comes with the first gen 300MC. This is such a comfy NATO strap due to leather rather than metal keepers.


----------



## Prof_James

solesman said:


> I think so too. So much to love about the new design.


"No Time to Buy"? 

Do you think you'll go ahead on this?


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## ayeteael

been my daily for a while now. Still loving the blue dial and lightweight feel of the Ti.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Taken with my iPhone 12 mini while sitting on my patio and sipping a good coffee - the perfect Sunday watch, isn’t it? 👻


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Taken with my iPhone 12 mini while sitting on my patio and sipping a good coffee - *the perfect Sunday watch, isn’t it? 👻*
> View attachment 16156654


Agreed...










René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Its amazing how you change your mind on something, I was probably over excited like a child when I heard about the new 300 and felt underwhelmed seeing it in person the first time, disappointed even. I have since tried it on a further twice and its almost the perfect watch. It really is a stunning stunning diver which you can wear dressed or casual. Just a fantastic watch.


----------



## solesman

Haha. Nah, its nice but still a little too shiny for me.



Prof_James said:


> "No Time to Buy"?
> 
> Do you think you'll go ahead on this?


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## mg512

ayeteael said:


> View attachment 16151100
> 
> been my daily for a while now. Still loving the blue dial and lightweight feel of the Ti.


That watch is blue??? These watches are beautiful in person but so hard to capture in a photograph.


----------



## ayeteael

mg512 said:


> That watch is blue??? These watches are beautiful in person but so hard to capture in a photograph.


Hah ya the blue can be hard to capture but I also took that photo on an overcast morning so I didn’t help.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Although I initially bought this NTTD nato for my Peter Blake (to give it a modern James Bond look), I actually found out that it's also a perfect fit on this one.
The golden color of the strap matches with the patina of the indexes and hands...


----------



## Jango Fett

Totally agree regarding the NTTD Nato. I got a 3rd party single pass on mine to keep it low


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Jango Fett said:


> Totally agree regarding the NTTD Nato. I got a 3rd party single pass on mine to keep it low
> View attachment 16165469


Is this single pass a 21mm? If so, can you share the link to it please?


----------



## Jango Fett

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Is this single pass a 21mm? If so, can you share the link to it please?


It's a normal 21mm Nato and I cut off the inner strip. If you search for '21mm Omega Nato' on eBay you will see a wide variety.


----------



## SaMaster14

Joining in on the Bond posts! Spectre watch and the NTTD strap pair nicely!


----------



## damienmcguigan

What bracelet is this?



The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16054906


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

damienmcguigan said:


> What bracelet is this?











Classic Style Milanese Mesh Watch Strap | WatchGecko


Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Strap. High Quality. Choice of size and colour. Polished or satin stainless steel, IP PVD black or gold plated finish.




www.watchgecko.com





21mm, polished


----------



## NikByk

Interestingly, the No Time to Die Nato strap is now available to purchase on Omega's website. I ordered one for my 300 MC. Hoping the 1mm difference won't be enough to make me return it, but it's really nice to have the option vs. buying from a boutique.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## lorsban

Is there an aftermarket bracelet for the older seamaster 300? 

Looking for something like the new version with brushed center and polished sides and I don't want to alter the original...


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Ordered 4-6 week wait.


----------



## Chezbeeno

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Ordered 4-6 week wait.


I ordered mine from an AD that told me a similar waiting period, I think I ended up waiting 2 or 3 weeks. I don't mean to get your hopes too high, but at least it's probably not a situation where 4-6 weeks turn into a much longer wait. Regardless of the time - it's SO worth it!

On a different note - today is the first time I've traveled at all with my mc, and I was so excited to use the quick-set hour function haha


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Chezbeeno said:


> I ordered mine from an AD that told me a similar waiting period, I think I ended up waiting 2 or 3 weeks. I don't mean to get your hopes too high, but at least it's probably not a situation where 4-6 weeks turn into a much longer wait. Regardless of the time - it's SO worth it!
> 
> On a different note - today is the first time I've traveled at all with my mc, and I was so excited to use the quick-set hour function haha


Hopefully. I am just looking forward to getting the watch now.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Neillthewatchfan said:


>


👏👏👏


----------



## lorsban

Just arrived! 










Can't believe how overlooked this model is. It's an insanely good watch!


----------



## Jango Fett

lorsban said:


> Can't believe how overlooked this model is. It's an insanely good watch!


Agreed its a very overlooked model. It doesn't jump out at you in the display cabinet like the SMP 300 or Planet Ocean. It just sits there humble and dignified, like its eventual owner 🤣


----------



## Titan II

lorsban said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 16181986
> 
> 
> Can't believe how overlooked this model is. It's an insanely good watch!


Shhhhhhh!!🤫

Congratulations!!

Rene


----------



## lorsban

Jango Fett said:


> Agreed its a very overlooked model. It doesn't jump out at you in the display cabinet like the SMP 300 or Planet Ocean. It just sits there humble and dignified, like its eventual owner 🤣
> 
> View attachment 16182870


Kinda crazy huh? If Sean Connery wore this instead of the sub, we'd probably be saying the same thing for the sub and saying this was all overpriced lol movies


----------



## Jango Fett

Both very worthy Bond watches in my opinion. The SMC300 did ofcourse make an appearance in Sprectre albeit a GMT bezel with lollipop seconds hand. It blew up though!


----------



## lorsban

Jango Fett said:


> Both very worthy Bond watches in my opinion. The SMC300 did ofcourse make an appearance in Sprectre albeit a GMT bezel with lollipop seconds hand. It blew up though!
> View attachment 16183504


True. Both great, both true to their roots. Even though it's likely Fleming meant the explorer, I'm glad the producer had a divers watch to popularize the genre.


----------



## solesman

Looks great on you. Congrats!



lorsban said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 16181986
> 
> 
> Can't believe how overlooked this model is. It's an insanely good watch!


----------



## lorsban

solesman said:


> Looks great on you. Congrats!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Chezbeeno

Loving how great this watch looks with "real" clothes. I was at a wedding in NY this weekend and had the opportunity to wear it with other nicer clothes than my customary shorts and short sleeves (my Texas "uniform") 









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The 300 dresses up nicely eh? 



Chezbeeno said:


> Loving how great this watch looks with "real" clothes. I was at a wedding in NY this weekend and had the opportunity to wear it with other nicer clothes than my customary shorts and short sleeves (my Texas "uniform")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi46vr

My nubuck alligator strap arrived today.....


----------



## solesman

That domed crystal is sooooo good!!



rossi46vr said:


> My nubuck alligator strap arrived today.....
> 
> View attachment 16186262
> 
> 
> View attachment 16186264


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Which strap do you like best with the 300?


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Which strap do you like best with the 300?
> View attachment 16190410
> View attachment 16190411


I personally prefer the top one (5-stripe) over the single stripe down the middle on this watch.

The single strip looks great with the Speedmasters, as it lines up with the chrono hand


----------



## lorsban

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Which strap do you like best with the 300?
> View attachment 16190410
> View attachment 16190411


Both look nice haha

How does it sit on the wrist? Thinking about nato as well but I'm concerned the watch would sit too tall...


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

lorsban said:


> Both look nice haha
> 
> How does it sit on the wrist? Thinking about nato as well but I'm concerned the watch would sit too tall...


It’s a single-pass from Crown and buckle. Because of this, it doesn’t sit tall at all, and is similar in quality to the Omega straps. It’s shinier than Omega straps. But I still think Omega has the best straps in existence.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Which strap do you like best with the 300?
> View attachment 16190410
> View attachment 16190411


I'll have to agreed with SaMaster14 and go with the 5-stripe. They both look good, but I think the 5-stripe compliments the dial much better than the other strap.

Rene


----------



## damienmcguigan

Went to AD yesterday to check this one out as well. It has my name on it and I have until Friday to decide. I think I am going to go for it!


----------



## Chezbeeno

damienmcguigan said:


> Went to AD yesterday to check this one out as well. It has my name on it and I have until Friday to decide. I think I am going to go for it!
> 
> View attachment 16201239
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201241


Best of luck with the decision - I would definitely encourage you to go for it. I have the black version and I love it more and more all the time. Early congratulations on the purchase (most likely) 😉


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

one week has passed only another five at most to go!!!


----------



## Alfa2600

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16132596
> 
> 
> View attachment 16132597
> 
> 
> René


Great pics as always, and the best version of the 300MC IMO. The 6 and 9 on the newer model really bugs me for some reason.


----------



## Titan II

Alfa2600 said:


> Great pics as always, and the best version of the 300MC IMO. The 6 and 9 on the newer model really bugs me for some reason.


Thanks Alfa!!

I like the original 300MC more as well.

I don't mind the open 6 and 9...it's the sandwich dial that I just don't think works well on this model.

Here's a picture from today;










René


----------



## solesman

I tried the blue on last week.It's a very subtle and understated blue. Omega did a great job.



damienmcguigan said:


> Went to AD yesterday to check this one out as well. It has my name on it and I have until Friday to decide. I think I am going to go for it!
> 
> View attachment 16201239
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201241


----------



## GregBe

solesman said:


> I tried the blue on last week.It's a very subtle and understated blue. Omega did a great job.


Agreed. I own the blue, and all of the pictures I have seen are a brighter blue, but it is almost a navy blue until you get it in direct sunlight.


----------



## solesman

Yup. Under the AD lights it looked great. It really is a sophisticated blue if that makes sense.



GregBe said:


> Agreed. I own the blue, and all of the pictures I have seen are a brighter blue, but it is almost a navy blue until you get it in direct sunlight.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## lorsban

Alfa2600 said:


> Great pics as always, and the best version of the 300MC IMO. The 6 and 9 on the newer model really bugs me for some reason.


Yeah I prefer the previous version too. Not just because I have it but because I find the new one going too much for the vintage vibe. Which isnt bad, in fact it's nice that it's more uniform looking. 

The older one just seems more of a balance of old and new.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I should be working.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I should be working.
> 
> View attachment 16213635
> View attachment 16213636


It's difficult not to get distracted by _that_. Believe me, I know. 🤠 👌

I still haven't picked up an OMEGA "Bond" NATO. I absolutely _love_ that pairing. One day.

Rene


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## solesman

You must Rene. Such a classic look 



Titan II said:


> It's difficult not to get distracted by _that_. Believe me, I know. 🤠 👌
> 
> I still haven't picked up an OMEGA "Bond" NATO. I absolutely _love_ that pairing. One day.
> 
> Rene


----------



## solesman

Fantasic!!



Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16213756


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16213756


Wow just wow looks amazing


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Black and orange on Spectre


----------



## Monkeynuts

One week tomorrow with this watch and it’s not disappointing


----------



## elchuckee77

My 1st omega and loving it.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

It’s surprising how similar the new model is compared to the vintage


----------



## TheLevelOne

Out this past weekend on the troll for striped bass. Beautiful day.

Regards ----------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

Spectre mk2? 😎


----------



## lorsban

Monkeynuts said:


> It’s surprising how similar the new model is compared to the vintage
> View attachment 16220825
> 
> View attachment 16220824


Yeah it's one of the best remakes I've come across. 

I'm really surprised that this series isn't more popular. I actually see it competing easily with the likes of Glashutte SeaQ, Blancpain Bathyscaphe.


----------



## Chezbeeno

Prof_James said:


> Spectre mk2? 😎
> 
> View attachment 16221747


That combo is great, and I'm glad to see it! I was wondering about how it would look - I've been considering getting a couple of natos for mine and this color combo was intriguing. The original Spectre is part of what got me hooked on the 300mc originally.


----------



## Prof_James

Thanks - it's actually my favourite strap on this model. There's something special that the Spectre movie costume designers got right about the grey/black strap contrast with the faux patina on the original. Very complementary - and now with the new gen having the lollipop it is a step closer to the Spectre model. I'm also a sucker for a coin-edge bezel and a domed crystal - love it!


----------



## Monkeynuts

Prof_James said:


> Thanks - it's actually my favourite strap on this model. There's something special that the Spectre movie costume designers got right about the grey/black strap contrast with the faux patina on the original. Very complementary - and now with the new gen having the lollipop it is a step closer to the Spectre model. I'm also a sucker for a coin-edge bezel and a domed crystal - love it!


Where did you get the nato will have to try mine on one


----------



## Prof_James

It's from the omega boutique i bought the watch from (they gave it to me as a gift). It is the only one in 21mm that I've seen with the right shade of grey. Lovely quality, worth every penny I paid for it


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Crown and buckle has some good straps at a fifth of the price


----------



## Monkeynuts

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Crown and buckle has some good straps at a fifth of the price
> View attachment 16224373
> View attachment 16224374


Looks great, I’m actually thinking now that I should of went for the early model as it has a bit more pop, even though I do like the new bracelet, lollipop hand and dome better


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Monkeynuts said:


> Looks great, I’m actually thinking now that I should of went for the early model as it has a bit more pop, even though I do like the new bracelet, lollipop hand and dome better


I agree with you completely , except for the dome part! I love the previous dome. It didn’t distort the sharp indices too much.


----------



## rob09

Jumped on the bandwagon. Definitely not OEM quality, but good for the money. Even got one for the wife’s watch, looks good on that too IMO.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And all is right in the world again.🤠👍👍

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> And all is right in the world again.
> 
> René


It is indeed René. So happy to be back in the fold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

how does it compare with the Trilogy sizewise Dan? It looks pretty big but the L2L appears to be the same


----------



## solesman

Lug tolugis 48mm which is the same as the Trilogy. It wears true to size due mainly to the new end links. It's thinner than the 300 MC. The dial is 1mm larger on the 2021.



Sloopjohnb said:


> how does it compare with the Trilogy sizewise Dan? It looks pretty big but the L2L appears to be the same


----------



## John Frum

@solesman
Hope to see a review on your YT channel soon! Respectfully request shots on wrist from the side to see how the height reduction looks.


----------



## solesman

I'm about to move house, but a video will be done soon for sure. On the OEM NATO it wears thicker due to the material beneath the watch but I'm treating myself to some Burgeon pliers and will make sure you see it on the bracelet too.



John Frum said:


> @solesman
> Hope to see a review on your YT channel soon! Respectfully request shots on wrist from the side to see how the height reduction looks.


----------



## SaMaster14

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!


----------



## Prof_James

SaMaster14 said:


> Great photo!


Yes - better than my attempt! Glad to see the new 300 turned out not to be "too shiny" for the wearer 😁


----------



## solesman

SaMaster14 said:


> Great photo!


A lucky shot!  but thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Prof_James said:


> Yes - better than my attempt! Glad to see the new 300 turned out not to be "too shiny" for the wearer


Yeah in person it’s very understated. Very happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

solesman said:


> Yeah I’m person it’s very understated. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool - and as others have said here, very much looking forward to your YouTube review of it - such a fabulous watch!


----------



## solesman

Did I mention how much I like the lume on this watch? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

I’m really liking the new model


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Got an email last night watch is in and ready for collection


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Sorry for the quality of the pictures but been a busy afternoon,


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Titan II

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 16236607


Congratulations, Neil!! That's a great acquisition. Perfect fit as well.

I own a first gen 300MC and didn't really connect with this iteration. I liked everything about it except the sandwich dial and the lollipop seconds hand. As I see more and more pictures of it the lollipop hand is growing on me, but I still can't get past the sandwich dial. 

Is it something that's very apparent whenever you look at the watch, or are the cutouts only really visible at certain angles? It's difficult to tell from photographs. The lazer cutouts on my 300MC dial don't really show up unless I angle the watch a certain way under direct light.

As concerns the lollipop seconds hand, Im realizing now that it's that style of hand that suits the vintage vibe of the watch best. When I think about what I would replace it with I understand that nothing else would work quite as well.

Enough rambling from me. Congrats on your new watch, and enjoy the honeymoon!

René

A picture for your efforts;


----------



## Chezbeeno

Titan II said:


> Congratulations, Neil!! That's a great acquisition. Perfect fit as well.
> 
> I own a first gen 300MC and didn't really connect with this iteration. I liked everything about it except the sandwich dial and the lollipop seconds hand. As I see more and more pictures of it the lollipop hand is growing on me, but I still can't get past the sandwich dial.
> 
> Is it something that's very apparent whenever you look at the watch, or are the cutouts only really visible at certain angles? It's difficult to tell from photographs. The lazer cutouts on my 300MC dial don't really show up unless I angle the watch a certain way under direct light.
> 
> As concerns the lollipop seconds hand, Im realizing now that it's that style of hand that suits the vintage vibe of the watch best. When I think about what I would replace it with I understand that nothing else would work quite as well.
> 
> Enough rambling from me. Congrats on your new watch, and enjoy the honeymoon!
> 
> René


Congrats to Neil as well! Hope you're as happy with yours as I am with mine.

Rene, I don't know about other owners of the new model, but I do find the cutouts for the numbers to be a bit more noticeable than the cutouts for the markers. As long as you're looking with good light then you can always see a bit of a shadow from the upper layer of the sandwich dial. It's something that I love, because it gives the dial a little more depth and more interesting 3D effect, but I get that it's not for everyone. 
Have you been able to try one on?


----------



## Titan II

Chezbeeno said:


> Congrats to Neil as well! Hope you're as happy with yours as I am with mine.
> 
> Rene, I don't know about other owners of the new model, but I do find the cutouts for the numbers to be a bit more noticeable than the cutouts for the markers. As long as you're looking with good light then you can always see a bit of a shadow from the upper layer of the sandwich dial. It's something that I love, because it gives the dial a little more depth and more interesting 3D effect, but I get that it's not for everyone.
> Have you been able to try one on?


Thanks for the info Chez!

No, I haven't had a chance to see one in the metal yet. The last time I was at my chosen AD was 2 weeks ago, and they hadn't received any yet.

I don't mind the subtle cutouts really. As you say, it adds depth to the dial. However, with the cutouts being more prominent on the new model, for me, I think it will always bring to mind Panerai. Nothing wrong with Panerai, I just don't see a sandwich dial on an OMEGA. Just my own weird eccentricities.

I love that OMEGA are trying out new designs. It will bring more love and attention to the brand. I don't expect to like everything they do, and I don't expect them to change their path to suit _me_. This is why I love OMEGA.

Thanks again, Chez!

René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Titan II said:


> Congratulations, Neil!! That's a great acquisition. Perfect fit as well.
> 
> I own a first gen 300MC and didn't really connect with this iteration. I liked everything about it except the sandwich dial and the lollipop seconds hand. As I see more and more pictures of it the lollipop hand is growing on me, but I still can't get past the sandwich dial.
> 
> Is it something that's very apparent whenever you look at the watch, or are the cutouts only really visible at certain angles? It's difficult to tell from photographs. The lazer cutouts on my 300MC dial don't really show up unless I angle the watch a certain way under direct light.
> 
> As concerns the lollipop seconds hand, Im realizing now that it's that style of hand that suits the vintage vibe of the watch best. When I think about what I would replace it with I understand that nothing else would work quite as well.
> 
> Enough rambling from me. Congrats on your new watch, and enjoy the honeymoon!
> 
> René
> 
> A picture for your efforts;
> 
> View attachment 16236846


Thank you, 

Whilst the two watches 300MC2014 and the 300MC2021 look similar they are very different watches. The look is different and the feel on the wrist. The 2014 is high gloss and flat across the crystal, certainly noticeably different here. The differences are the dial face it looks so different its in very flat matt the sandwich dial really works because it gives depth and isn't overly noticeable its very subtle. The lollipop seconds adds to the vintage character and the hands all being in rhodium makes the watch look more dressy, its a minor change but a worth change. The back of the watch sits into the wrist, the text on the back instead of the dial makes the dial feel clean as it should be again another welcome change for me.
Here is the thing most people aren't talking about and that's how the watch wears, Omega nailed it here. When I first tried it on it felt flimsy if I am honest compared to a planet ocean. However that taper means the watch melts away you can move and flex your wrist and the reduced clasp means its less likely to catch and mark over the PO and SMP. Thats what has really surprised me is just how well the watch wears.
I'll take a few more pictures and post them it's not the easiest watch to take pictures off


----------



## Titan II

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Whilst the two watches 300MC2014 and the 300MC2021 look similar they are very different watches. The look is different and the feel on the wrist. The 2014 is high gloss and flat across the crystal, certainly noticeably different here. The differences are the dial face it looks so different its in very flat matt the sandwich dial really works because it gives depth and isn't overly noticeable its very subtle. The lollipop seconds adds to the vintage character and the hands all being in rhodium makes the watch look more dressy, its a minor change but a worth change. The back of the watch sits into the wrist, the text on the back instead of the dial makes the dial feel clean as it should be again another welcome change for me.
> Here is the thing most people aren't talking about and that's how the watch wears, Omega nailed it here. When I first tried it on it felt flimsy if I am honest compared to a planet ocean. However that taper means the watch melts away you can move and flex your wrist and the reduced clasp means its less likely to catch and mark over the PO and SMP. Thats what has really surprised me is just how well the watch wears.
> I'll take a few more pictures and post them it's not the easiest watch to take pictures off


Thanks for sharing your thoughts and observations, Neil. I look forward to those pictures. I'm also looking forward to seeing it in the metal and trying it on real soon. Thanks for taking the time.

Rene


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Prof_James

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Sorry for the quality of the pictures but been a busy afternoon,


Doesn't matter, as long as you're chuffed with your new purchase 😁 Looks great!


----------



## Chezbeeno

Titan II said:


> Thanks for the info Chez!
> 
> No, I haven't had a chance to see one in the metal yet. The last time I was at my chosen AD was 2 weeks ago, and they hadn't received any yet.
> 
> I don't mind the subtle cutouts really. As you say, it adds depth to the dial. However, with the cutouts being more prominent on the new model, for me, I think it will always bring to mind Panerai. Nothing wrong with Panerai, I just don't see a sandwich dial on an OMEGA. Just my own weird eccentricities.
> 
> I love that OMEGA are trying out new designs. It will bring more love and attention to the brand. I don't expect to like everything they do, and I don't expect them to change their path to suit _me_. This is why I love OMEGA.
> 
> Thanks again, Chez!
> 
> René


That totally makes sense, and I get where you're coming from. I'm relatively new to watches, and while I'm familiar with different brands, I don't really have any thoughts about brands that particularly ingrained, so I didn't even think about Panerai when I first saw the sandwich dial on the 300 haha. Still, it's worth checking out in person! Hope you can see one soon.



Neillthewatchfan said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Whilst the two watches 300MC2014 and the 300MC2021 look similar they are very different watches. The look is different and the feel on the wrist. The 2014 is high gloss and flat across the crystal, certainly noticeably different here. The differences are the dial face it looks so different its in very flat matt the sandwich dial really works because it gives depth and isn't overly noticeable its very subtle. The lollipop seconds adds to the vintage character and the hands all being in rhodium makes the watch look more dressy, its a minor change but a worth change. The back of the watch sits into the wrist, the text on the back instead of the dial makes the dial feel clean as it should be again another welcome change for me.
> Here is the thing most people aren't talking about and that's how the watch wears, Omega nailed it here. When I first tried it on it felt flimsy if I am honest compared to a planet ocean. However that taper means the watch melts away you can move and flex your wrist and the reduced clasp means its less likely to catch and mark over the PO and SMP. Thats what has really surprised me is just how well the watch wears.
> I'll take a few more pictures and post them it's not the easiest watch to take pictures off


I agree that the fit of the new 300 isn't talked about, but makes a huge difference. The combination of the tapered bracelet and the end links with a sharper drop-off just make it incredibly wearable, even for someone with a 6 1/4 inch wrist haha.


----------



## solesman

Monkeynuts said:


> I’m really liking the new model
> View attachment 16236072


Such a beauty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 16236607


Enjoy in great health! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The sandwich dial is subtle in normal use, but you can see it at certain angles and the numerals almost vanish at other angles. Love that that the numerals are lumed though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhs91

Can someone aware me on what you mean by sandwich dial on the new gen?


----------



## John Frum

mhs91 said:


> Can someone aware me on what you mean by sandwich dial on the new gen?











What is A Sandwich Dial - A Deep Dive Into An Iconic Dial


Even though sandwich dials may not be the most elegant labels when talking about luxury watches, but guess what, for fans of Panerai watches, sandwich



watchdig.org


----------



## John Frum

For this particular watch, start at 29:49


----------



## lorsban

What's cool about these models is they're different enough that you can have both the 2014 & 2021 versions in your collection at the same time. (Can't say that about other popular brands...).

Personally, I think it would be cool to add a blue 2021 to my current black 2014. The current model seems more casual and so it would work in blue for that summer/beach vibe.


----------



## Titan II

lorsban said:


> What's cool about these models is they're different enough that you can have both the 2014 & 2021 versions in your collection at the same time. (Can't say that about other popular brands...).
> 
> Personally, I think it would be cool to add a blue 2021 to my current black 2014. The current model seems more casual and so it would work in blue for that summer/beach vibe.


Now _why_ did you have to go and say that!?!?

Rene


----------



## lorsban

Titan II said:


> Now _why_ did you have to go and say that!?!?
> 
> Rene


Hehe which part is contentious?

Anyway, I didn't used to like the new one but I think the blue is quite cool.

Not mine...tho I wish it was


----------



## Titan II

lorsban said:


> *What's cool about these models is they're different enough that you can have both the 2014 & 2021 versions in your collection at the same time. *(Can't say that about other popular brands...).
> 
> Personally,* I think it would be cool to add a blue 2021 to my current black 2014.* The current model seems more casual and so it would work in blue for that summer/beach vibe.





lorsban said:


> Hehe which part is contentious?
> 
> Anyway, I didn't used to like the new one but I think the blue is quite cool.
> 
> Not mine...tho I wish it was
> View attachment 16239386


I'm sorry, I meant to highlight the contentious parts, as above.  Believe it or not, it never even occurred to me to add the new blue to my existing black. I know...rookie mistake.

That is a fantastic photo, and it shows me exactly what I'm looking for...that the 3 dimensional effect of the sandwich dial, when viewed head-on, isn't as glaring as I thought. I also have to remind myself that, on wrist, the watch will not appear as large as it does in these photographs, so one would have to look closely to see the depth. UGH!!!...I'm trying really hard not to like this watch. And you guys aren't helping.

Rene


----------



## lorsban

Titan II said:


> I'm sorry, I meant to highlight the contentious parts, as above.  Believe it or not, it never even occurred to me to add the new blue to my existing black. I know...rookie mistake.
> 
> That is a fantastic photo, and it shows me exactly what I'm looking for...that the 3 dimensional effect of the sandwich dial, when viewed head-on, isn't as glaring as I thought. I also have to remind myself that, on wrist, the watch will not appear as large as it does in these photographs, so one would have to look closely to see the depth. UGH!!!...I'm trying really hard not to like this watch. And you guys aren't helping.
> 
> Rene


Haha well I suppose it's normal I mean most companies make incremental/unnoticeable changes to their models. 

I used to have a Panerai, and the base models look so similar that it doesn't make sense to own 2 of them.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## mg512

I just popped into the AD and it is really difficult to capture the new watch in photographs. Same could be said for the older generation. The biggest things are the dimensions are better now that it is slimmed down. The bracelet links not only taper more, they are less thick and the watch is lighter. It feels better on the wrist. The case is noticeably thinner. The matte finish of the bezel fits well with the watch.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


Beautiful photographs, Rob!🤩

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> Beautiful photographs, Rob!
> 
> René


Thank you René, fun to share some pics with you fine folk!


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

I moved mine on a couple of weeks ago, and need to stop looking at these pics. Regret, thy name is Seamaster…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Which one did you have?



Nutbeem said:


> I moved mine on a couple of weeks ago, and need to stop looking at these pics. Regret, thy name is Seamaster…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Nutbeem

solesman said:


> Which one did you have?


The 2021 Seamaster 300 - I felt like it was too close to my SMP and AT Worldtime, but I should have kept it and thrown it on a canvas strap. It would have been so much more engaging.

It’s great on the bracelet, but too similar to others I have.

Woulda shoulda coulda….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16244883
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244884
> 
> 
> René


Super autumnal shots René! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Nutbeem said:


> The 2021 Seamaster 300 - I felt like it was too close to my SMP and AT Worldtime, but I should have kept it and thrown it on a canvas strap. It would have been so much more engaging.
> 
> It’s great on the bracelet, but too similar to others I have.
> 
> Woulda shoulda coulda….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can always buy another  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Super autumnal shots René!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Dan!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

GMT hand set to the 8 for a deal with UK counsel (I’m in California).

Honestly really like the GMT bezel over a diving bezel for this piece!


----------



## BeauR

Love my Seamaster 300. It's big but fits like a smaller watch. Here's a pic of it next to my other Omegas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## watchman600

Buchmann69 said:


>


FANTASTIC matching strap for that beautiful watch!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

watchman600 said:


> FANTASTIC matching strap for that beautiful watch!


Thanks for the kind words! I agree, it’s been a long time coming trying to find alternative NATO’s that bring out the gold colored lume on this watch. Doesn’t help that the best fitting straps need to be 21mm


----------



## rossi46vr

Buchmann69 said:


>


what make is this strap please ?


----------



## Buchmann69

rossi46vr said:


> what make is this strap please ?


Crown and Buckle


----------



## rossi46vr

Buchmann69 said:


> Crown and Buckle


thanks, just ordered one. We need someone in the UK selling this stuff, it's cost me almost as much for shipping as the strap !


----------



## Chezbeeno

This thread hasn't gotten any love for a week! I suppose the holiday may have been to blame. Who here was sporting their 300 while gorging themselves on turkey? I know I was.

Pretty normal day at work for me, but made wonderful by my companion here.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Mine sitting in its box.


----------



## Pharm_D

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 16273396
> 
> 
> Mine sitting in its box.


Let’s see that bad boy sitting on your wrist! How do you like it ? It’s been growing on me A LOT. I’m thinking about adding one along with the NTTD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Literal_Larry said:


> Let’s see that bad boy sitting on your wrist! How do you like it ? It’s been growing on me A LOT. I’m thinking about adding one along with the NTTD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Brilliant watch would go as far as to say the best Omega dive watch currently available.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## transporter305




----------



## chillwill120

The new one is cool but I much prefer the older one. Is there a general consensus on which is better or are opinions evenly split?


----------



## Zinzan

chillwill120 said:


> The new one is cool but I much prefer the older one. Is there a general consensus on which is better or are opinions evenly split?


No general consensus. I have the previous generation, and have no desire to exchange for newer model. But if I no longer had it and could only get the new one, that would be fine. Would miss some things, though, for sure.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hey Fellow 300 owners, I finally got around to doing an in depth review of why I love this model after 2 years of ownership. Complete with macro shots. I’ll leave the link here and let me know what you think!






also, here are some pictures from the photo shoot:


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## TheLevelOne

23°F hunting up in Potter County PA. 

Regards --------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Elton Balch

Hers mine from 2015. Also looking at the new blue with lollipop second hand, but I’ll probably pass for now. The second pic is it’s much older brother…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Elton Balch said:


> Hers mine from 2015. Also looking at the new blue with lollipop second hand, but I’ll probably pass for now. The second pic is it’s much older brother…
> View attachment 16292857
> 
> 
> View attachment 16292860


Which reference is the older Seamaster?


----------



## Elton Balch

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Which reference is the older Seamaster?


I believe it’s 165.024.


----------



## VizslaFriend

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Hey Fellow 300 owners, I finally got around to doing an in depth review of why I love this model after 2 years of ownership. Complete with macro shots. I’ll leave the link here and let me know what you think!
> View attachment 16280686


Great review, with beautiful pictures - I like it a lot!
I also love the formal picture above and the many pictures by @Titan II and others 

I had my eyes on this gorgeous watch since Baselworld 2014. Finally in May 2020 I bought the titanium version, but sometimes I wish I bought the steel one, as in certain lighting the blue bezel shifts to an ugly bright blue, which does not happen with the black bezel.

The Omega Switzerland website lists this watch as “not available”, but a few dealers still have it in stock. Maybe this is the time to get the black one before it’s too late?


----------



## Benwah

Nice pics, makes me miss mine…


----------



## VizslaFriend

Buchmann69 said:


>


Hi Rob, now that you’ve had your new Seamaster 300 for 4 months, can you please tell me if you prefer it over your 300 MC titanium? I have the Ti myself, and I am contemplating buying either the old version in black or the new one.


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Great review, with beautiful pictures - I like it a lot!
> I also love the formal picture above and the many pictures by @Titan II and others
> 
> I had my eyes on this gorgeous watch since Baselworld 2014. Finally in May 2020 I bought the titanium version, but sometimes I wish I bought the steel one, as in certain lighting the blue bezel shifts to an ugly bright blue, which does not happen with the black bezel.
> 
> The Omega Switzerland website lists this watch as “not available”, but a few dealers still have it in stock. Maybe this is the time to get the black one before it’s too late?


Hi Peter,

Thanks for the compliment!🙏

If I were you, and it's the first gen SM300MC you're after, I'd definitely try to pick one up now while they're still available from some Boutiques and ADs.

I think that, once they're all sold from retail channels, the prices on the secondary market will start to climb. Just like we're starting to see the prices of the 1861 _Speedmaster_s slowly increase.

Granted, we're probably not going to see a significant increase right away, but why not pick one up now when a small discount might still be available?!

Initially I wasn't fond of the sandwich dial and lollipop seconds hand on the new models, but I'm starting to come around. I'm more accepting of the seconds hand now, but I still get hung up on the layered dial.

A few things I love about the new models is the beautifully domed crystal, the minimal text on the dial, the matte aluminum bezel, and the bracelet with brushed centre links.

I really don't think there's a wrong answer here. If, however, you've got your heart set on the first generation model then I'd grab one ip sooner rather than later.

Good luck, my friend!

René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!🙏
> 
> If I were you, and it's the first gen SM300MC you're after, I'd definitely try to pick one up now while they're still available from some Boutiques and ADs.
> 
> I think that, once they're all sold from retail channels, the prices on the secondary market will start to climb. Just like we're starting to see the prices of the 1861 _Speedmaster_s slowly increase.
> 
> Granted, we're probably not going to see a significant increase right away, but why not pick one up now when a small discount might still be available?!
> 
> Initially I wasn't fond of the sandwich dial and lollipop seconds hand on the new models, but I'm starting to come around. I'm more accepting of the seconds hand now, but I still get hung up on the layered dial.
> 
> A few things I love about the new models is the beautifully domed crystal, the minimal text on the dial, the matte aluminum bezel, and the bracelet with brushed centre links.
> 
> I really don't think there's a wrong answer here. If, however, you've got your heart set on the first generation model then I'd grab one ip sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck, my friend!
> 
> René


Aren’t you just simply amazing, René!
You have remembered my thoughts from another thread, combined it with a few sentences from this thread, and then you wrote the exact words I needed to hear, my friend! Wow! 

Thank you also for your thoughts on the new Seamaster! Have you had a chance to see it in person? 

Now it’s time for me to go to the OB again and try on both models a few times... Then sleep on it, then repeat 

Take care,

Peter


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> Aren’t you just simply amazing, René!
> You have remembered my thoughts from another thread, combined it with a few sentences from this thread, and then you wrote the exact words I needed to hear, my friend! Wow!
> 
> Thank you also for your thoughts on the new Seamaster! Have you had a chance to see it in person?
> 
> Now it’s time for me to go to the OB again and try on both models a few times... Then sleep on it, then repeat
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Peter


My pleasure, Peter!

No, I haven't had the chance to see it in the metal yet. I'm basing all my opinions on great photos posted by Rob (@Buchmann69) and Dan (@solesman) among others.

There's no substitute for trying watches on. I'm very lucky in that I have an AD 5 minutes away, and an OB 15 minutes away. I've spent the last 2 years deciding on my next purchase, and I head to the AD or OB every chance I get. That's really helped me to narrow down preferences.

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

VizslaFriend said:


> Great review, with beautiful pictures - I like it a lot!
> I also love the formal picture above and the many pictures by @Titan II and others
> 
> I had my eyes on this gorgeous watch since Baselworld 2014. Finally in May 2020 I bought the titanium version, but sometimes I wish I bought the steel one, as in certain lighting the blue bezel shifts to an ugly bright blue, which does not happen with the black bezel.
> 
> The Omega Switzerland website lists this watch as “not available”, but a few dealers still have it in stock. Maybe this is the time to get the black one before it’s too late?


seems like you’ve made up your mind! Go for it, in good health and with all the ease in the world 😎


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Buchmann69

VizslaFriend said:


> Hi Rob, now that you’ve had your new Seamaster 300 for 4 months, can you please tell me if you prefer it over your 300 MC titanium? I have the Ti myself, and I am contemplating buying either the old version in black or the new one.


Both are beautiful!

I am liking the new Seamaster better, mainly due to the bracelet and end links which wear and look better, not as “blocky” imo…. Also it’s still in honeymoon phase…

Funny you should ask, I need to move several watches from the collection and I think the titanium is on the chopping block.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Buchmann69 said:


> Both are beautiful!
> 
> I am liking the new Seamaster better, mainly due to the bracelet and end links which wear and look better, not as “blocky” imo…. Also it’s still in honeymoon phase…
> 
> Funny you should ask, I need to move several watches from the collection and I think the titanium is on the chopping block.


I think the new 300 is the best watch Omega currently make. It ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

OK, now I’ve had a chance to try on both old and new Seamaster 300 models. He is a photo taken in the usual bad lighting, next to a PO GMT for comparison:









What I liked about the new Seamaster 300:

The new bracelet is a winner. It is thinner and tapers nicely, which reduces weight. The clasp is also smaller (I couldn’t test whether the micro-adjust suits me, but it should be fine)
The watch head looks visibly thinner and it is not top-heavy. The dial really looks larger in person (and also in the photo above), which yields better proportions overall.
The bezel is nice, and its color matches the dial very nicely
The hands are as good as on the older model - one of the best dial set in the industry IMO
Less text on the dial with more negative space
What I didn’t like in the new Seamaster 300:

The sandwich numerals are fine from head on, but they don’t look OK when viewed from an angle
The dial has extremely low contrast - both due to the choice of colors/thickness of the markings, and also because of the new domed crystal. From some angles this is even worse.
In contrast (pun intended), the contrast of the older model’s dial is just great. I like how the silver numerals and Omega logo sparkle and pop off the dial.

I prefer the seconds hand of the older model
Overall, the new Seamaster 300 looks more vintage to me than the older model. It looks old, and I believe it will age faster.
Interestingly, when I showed the picture to my wife (which might have been a mistake I admit), she told me that the new Seamaster 300 looks more modern to her and the older model looks older and less elegant. Go figure…


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Omega and coffee perfect end to a hard day, the way things are going not sure when I'll get out for a coffee again.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

VizslaFriend said:


> OK, now I’ve had a chance to try on both old and new Seamaster 300 models. He is a photo taken in the usual bad lighting, next to a PO GMT for comparison:
> View attachment 16302105
> 
> 
> What I liked about the new Seamaster 300:
> 
> The new bracelet is a winner. It is thinner and tapers nicely, which reduces weight. The clasp is also smaller (I couldn’t test whether the micro-adjust suits me, but it should be fine)
> The watch head looks visibly thinner and it is not top-heavy. The dial really looks larger in person (and also in the photo above), which yields better proportions overall.
> The bezel is nice, and its color matches the dial very nicely
> The hands are as good as on the older model - one of the best dial set in the industry IMO
> Less text on the dial with more negative space
> What I didn’t like in the new Seamaster 300:
> 
> The sandwich numerals are fine from head on, but they don’t look OK when viewed from an angle
> The dial has extremely low contrast - both due to the choice of colors/thickness of the markings, and also because of the new domed crystal. From some angles this is even worse.
> In contrast (pun intended), the contrast of the older model’s dial is just great. I like how the silver numerals and Omega logo sparkle and pop off the dial.
> 
> I prefer the seconds hand of the older model
> Overall, the new Seamaster 300 looks more vintage to me than the older model. It looks old, and I believe it will age faster.
> Interestingly, when I showed the picture to my wife (which might have been a mistake I admit), she told me that the new Seamaster 300 looks more modern to her and the older model looks older and less elegant. Go figure…


thank you for this review, I enjoyed reading it. I’m firmly on camp Co Axial, having tried the new one. I agree on your take of low contrast and cut markers.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Monkeynuts

VizslaFriend said:


> OK, now I’ve had a chance to try on both old and new Seamaster 300 models. He is a photo taken in the usual bad lighting, next to a PO GMT for comparison:
> View attachment 16302105
> 
> 
> Interestingly, when I showed the picture to my wife (which might have been a mistake I admit), she told me that the new Seamaster 300 looks more modern to her and the older model looks older and less elegant. Go figure…


I think your wife is correct, from the picture the new looks more refined and the other two look dated in a modern way a little bit 90s


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum




----------



## VizslaFriend

Monkeynuts said:


> I think your wife is correct, from the picture the new looks more refined and the other two look dated in a modern way a little bit 90s


I’ve tried on the new Seamaster again at the Zurich airport and carried it around the store to experience it in various lighting conditions. Unfortunately they only had the black dial version with leather strap, but at least I could focus more on the dial itself. 
Guys, this watch is really growing on me 😉


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

she likes grey weather, as do I.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## Neillthewatchfan

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That picture is just incredible and really shows of the watch well.


----------



## mister_tu

Merry Christmas, y'all! Just got this and excited to be part of the community.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Warm welcome to WUS and the Omega Seamaster Owners’ Club! 
Did you get this beautiful watch for Xmas?

Anyway, wear it in good health - and do look at the previous pages for more photos / strap ideas / useful content.
Cheers,

Peter


----------



## mister_tu

VizslaFriend said:


> Warm welcome to WUS and the Omega Seamaster Owners’ Club!
> Did you get this beautiful watch for Xmas?
> 
> Anyway, wear it in good health - and do look at the previous pages for more photos / strap ideas / useful content.
> Cheers,
> 
> Peter


Wife got it for me as an Xmas + 1st anniversary gift. I was really looking to get a previous generation, but have been lurking these forums and decided to go with the newer model as some has suggested it's more wearable for smaller wrists. I was looking at the BB58, Breitling superocean, and submariner (1-2 year wait-list?). Ended on this one once I got my hands on it.

This is my first luxury watch. I've owned a Concord in the past along with some other fashion brand watches, but nothing on this level. Looking forward to starting a collection.


----------



## VizslaFriend

mister_tu said:


> Wife got it for me as an Xmas + 1st anniversary gift. I was really looking to get a previous generation, but have been lurking these forums and decided to go with the newer model as some has suggested it's more wearable for smaller wrists. I was looking at the BB58, Breitling superocean, and submariner (1-2 year wait-list?). Ended on this one once I got my hands on it.
> 
> This is my first luxury watch. I've owned a Concord in the past along with some other fashion brand watches, but nothing on this level. Looking forward to starting a collection.


Great choice and very nice Xmas present! Congrats!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mister_tu said:


> Merry Christmas, y'all! Just got this and excited to be part of the community.
> View attachment 16321278


Congrats and welcome. Merry Christmas to you as well. That’s an excellent watch and gift from your wife!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525

Just picked this up yesterday! 
Went to the Shinsegae mall in Seoul with my heart set on picking up a blue dial diver. I was actually hoping I could find the Tudor Pelagos FXD but the boutique didn't have one in stock. So I walked over to the Omega boutique and they had just gotten this in the other day. I almost bought one a few years back when they were first released but never ended up pulling the trigger. I tried it on and ended up walking out with it.
Really dig the sandwich dial...and the reduced lettering, which makes the overall dial look much cleaner. I also think the lollipop second hand adds a little quirkiness. 
I was able to get about 8.5% knocked off the price...which I think is pretty good given my Korean is VERY limited! Super happy with this present to myself!
Now I am on the hunt for the perfect strap, I don't like metal bracelets (though I have to say the bracelet on this is one of the more comfortable ones I have worn)


----------



## Titan II

dshin525 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday!
> Went to the Shinsegae mall in Seoul with my heart set on picking up a blue dial diver. I was actually hoping I could find the Tudor Pelagos FXD but the boutique didn't have one in stock. So I walked over to the Omega boutique and they had just gotten this in the other day. I almost bought one a few years back when they were first released but never ended up pulling the trigger. I tried it on and ended up walking out with it.
> Really dig the sandwich dial...and the reduced lettering, which makes the overall dial look much cleaner. I also think the lollipop second hand adds a little quirkiness.
> I was able to get about 8.5% knocked off the price...which I think is pretty good given my Korean is VERY limited! Super happy with this present to myself!
> Now I am on the hunt for the perfect strap, I don't like metal bracelets (though I have to say the bracelet on this is one of the more comfortable ones I have worn)


Congratulations!!!🍾🥂 The new _Seamaster 300_ is a beautiful watch. Enjoy the honeymoon!

Rene


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## mister_tu

dshin525 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday!
> Went to the Shinsegae mall in Seoul with my heart set on picking up a blue dial diver. I was actually hoping I could find the Tudor Pelagos FXD but the boutique didn't have one in stock. So I walked over to the Omega boutique and they had just gotten this in the other day. I almost bought one a few years back when they were first released but never ended up pulling the trigger. I tried it on and ended up walking out with it.
> Really dig the sandwich dial...and the reduced lettering, which makes the overall dial look much cleaner. I also think the lollipop second hand adds a little quirkiness.
> I was able to get about 8.5% knocked off the price...which I think is pretty good given my Korean is VERY limited! Super happy with this present to myself!
> Now I am on the hunt for the perfect strap, I don't like metal bracelets (though I have to say the bracelet on this is one of the more comfortable ones I have worn)


Congrats! You're in luck that you got a blue dial. I was hoping to see the blue dial in person when I picked up mine but the AD didn't have one. It also says they are out of stock on the Omega website. I would have imagined I would have liked the blue better, but my wife was adamant on getting something more timeless and classic in the black variant. Additionally, my wardrobe is much more monochromatic, so the black is more suitable. But damn, the blue is gorgeous in all the photos that I've seen.


----------



## RLROCK

Here’s mine on a custom Hermes leather strap. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Neillthewatchfan said:


> View attachment 16326021


Such a great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorofwind

First time posting pictures. Gotta say, after trying so many straps, this is by far the best quality rubber piece that has an OEM look by perfectly integrating with the original deployment clasp!


----------



## rob09

Haven't had it off this bracelet since Christmas Day. Comfortable, cool in the Aussie summer, don't have to worry about taking it in the water... 

Looks okay too.


----------



## harald-hans

Today the Seamaster 300 "Spectre" Limited Edition with a Genteel Alligatorstrap ...


----------



## dshin525

dshin525 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday!
> Went to the Shinsegae mall in Seoul with my heart set on picking up a blue dial diver. I was actually hoping I could find the Tudor Pelagos FXD but the boutique didn't have one in stock. So I walked over to the Omega boutique and they had just gotten this in the other day. I almost bought one a few years back when they were first released but never ended up pulling the trigger. I tried it on and ended up walking out with it.
> Really dig the sandwich dial...and the reduced lettering, which makes the overall dial look much cleaner. I also think the lollipop second hand adds a little quirkiness.
> I was able to get about 8.5% knocked off the price...which I think is pretty good given my Korean is VERY limited! Super happy with this present to myself!
> Now I am on the hunt for the perfect strap, I don't like metal bracelets (though I have to say the bracelet on this is one of the more comfortable ones I have worn)



I ended up getting the cuff strap from Rubber B. Looks great and quality is top notch...BUT because the cuff band AND the strap goes around the wrist, there is a ridiculous amount of material on the bottom side of the wrist. 

For reference, this is what it looks like (stock photo)










Was going to return it...but I loved the color and quality of the strap. So I did some minor surgery and removed the cuff part...and it came out great. The strap color matches the dial very nicely!


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Perseus




----------



## SaMaster14

Some lume!


----------



## Chezbeeno

Really loving the single-pass Crown and Buckle natos. This is my first time having it off the bracelet, and I forgot how comfortable a good NATO is. I love the bracelet, but the fit and weight of the NATO is phenomenal.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

rob09 said:


> Haven't had it off this bracelet since Christmas Day. Comfortable, cool in the Aussie summer, don't have to worry about taking it in the water...
> 
> Looks okay too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16343409


@rob09 Can you please let me know brand and model ?
i already have a mesh for my SMP but would want on in 21mm for the SM300MC


----------



## mister_tu

Question for those with the nato straps - looking for a NTTD strap and they all seem to come in either 20mm or 22mm straps, no 21mm. Is anyone opting for either one and how does it look? I was told that 22mm will fit but its snug, and 20mm will fit with a gap. Any shots?


----------



## Perseus

mister_tu said:


> Question for those with the nato straps - looking for a NTTD strap and they all seem to come in either 20mm or 22mm straps, no 21mm. Is anyone opting for either one and how does it look? I was told that 22mm will fit but its snug, and 20mm will fit with a gap. Any shots?


I've used curved spring bars for 22mm straps, but it's less than ideal. I like the Crown & Buckle Nato's and they have a NTTD inspired version HERE.


----------



## John Frum

mister_tu said:


> Question for those with the nato straps - looking for a NTTD strap and they all seem to come in either 20mm or 22mm straps, no 21mm. Is anyone opting for either one and how does it look? I was told that 22mm will fit but its snug, and 20mm will fit with a gap. Any shots?


IIRC, the Omega strap is actually actually 21.5 mm width to fit 21/22 mm lug widths, the 19/20 mm strap is 19.5mm in width.


----------



## dshin525

I think I may have found the perfect strap color combo!

















While the OEM bracelet is top notch, I personally do not like wearing bracelets for long periods of time. And I am a huge fan of Erikas original straps. I was debating on blue/navy with sand stripe or vice versa. i went with the latter and I think I made the right choice!
I also had the Korean flag etched on the buckle since the watch was purchased to "commemorate" my 1st year/X-mas in Korea. 

Here's my other watches on EO straps. Like i said, I am a big fan!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

dshin525 said:


> I think I may have found the perfect strap color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the OEM bracelet is top notch, I personally do not like wearing bracelets for long periods of time. And I am a huge fan of Erikas original straps. I was debating on blue/navy with sand stripe or vice versa. i went with the latter and I think I made the right choice!
> I also had the Korean flag etched on the buckle since the watch was purchased to "commemorate" my 1st year/X-mas in Korea.
> 
> Here's my other watches on EO straps. Like i said, I am a big fan!


I really like that combination. I also have the blue dial Seamaster co-axial - hadn’t thought about putting it on an EO. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525

paulie8777 said:


> I really like that combination. I also have the blue dial Seamaster co-axial - hadn’t thought about putting it on an EO. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love EO straps! Great quality, super comfortable, and you can customize them in pretty much any color combo!


----------



## rob09

ArnoDeFrance said:


> @rob09 Can you please let me know brand and model ?
> i already have a mesh for my SMP but would want on in 21mm for the SM300MC


Mine's from Watch Gecko in the UK. Not expensive, but shipping to Australia was.









Classic Style Milanese Mesh Watch Strap | WatchGecko


Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Strap. High Quality. Choice of size and colour. Polished or satin stainless steel, IP PVD black or gold plated finish.




www.watchgecko.com





Quality isn't bad, but don't expect OEM quality either. About what you'd expect from a $50aud strap.

I use it as a beater for work, so I don't scratch up my bracelet desk diving.


----------



## mik_82

VizslaFriend said:


> Back to leather today...
> View attachment 15757414


Love this look…is this a 19mm strap or 20mm? I see a 19mm oem strap for sale but not aure if it will fit the seamaster300 correctly or show gaps?


----------



## Titan II

mik_82 said:


> Love this look…is this a 19mm strap or 20mm? I see a 19mm oem strap for sale but not aure if it will fit the seamaster300 correctly or show gaps?


If I'm not mistaken, that is the 21mm OMEGA Barenia leather strap. The lug spacing on the _SM300MC_ is 21mm.

I hope this is helpful.

René


----------



## mik_82

Titan II said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that is the 21mm OMEGA Barenia leather strap. The lug spacing on the _SM300MC_ is 21mm.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.
> 
> René


Didn’t know it was 21mm…still waiting for my Seamaster300 to be delivered. Thanks for the information. Will look for 21mm straps.


----------



## Chezbeeno

mik_82 said:


> Didn’t know it was 21mm…still waiting for my Seamaster300 to be delivered. Thanks for the information. Will look for 21mm straps.


Crown and Buckle has nice natos in 21mm - nothing beyond natos, though.


----------



## mik_82

Chezbeeno said:


> Crown and Buckle has nice natos in 21mm - nothing beyond natos, though.


Thanks, will check them out.


----------



## VizslaFriend

mik_82 said:


> Didn’t know it was 21mm…still waiting for my Seamaster300 to be delivered. Thanks for the information. Will look for 21mm straps.


René was faster than me. 
Yes, it is 21mm, and the strap in the photo is the Omega OEM Barenia leather strap with deployant clasp.

However, I find the 300 MC even more comfortable on a NATO. There are plenty of photos on this thread - worth trying!


----------



## JP(Canada)

Been a while since I've posted in this thread. Need to correct that.


----------



## Titan II

Thanks for bringing it back, JP!



















René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## mik_82

VizslaFriend said:


> René was faster than me.
> Yes, it is 21mm, and the strap in the photo is the Omega OEM Barenia leather strap with deployant clasp.
> 
> However, I find the 300 MC even more comfortable on a NATO. There are plenty of photos on this thread - worth trying!


Thanks...finally got mine so will try a few options. I like some of the straps at Delugs but may just got with a nato.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TheLevelOne

Got the call to donate again today. Double red blood cells. My tech was enamored with my 300MC.

Regards------









Sent from my Cray X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewterry100

People. If you could get the old one for 3.5k or the new one for 4k which would you choose? I've only tried on new. Think i like the chunkyness and ceramic bezel of old more but haven't tried it on.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## NikByk

Andrewterry100 said:


> People. If you could get the old one for 3.5k or the new one for 4k which would you choose? I've only tried on new. Think i like the chunkyness and ceramic bezel of old more but haven't tried it on.
> View attachment 16414691
> 
> View attachment 16414689
> 
> View attachment 16414692
> 
> View attachment 16414686
> 
> View attachment 16414688
> 
> View attachment 16414690
> 
> View attachment 16414687


Haven't tried on the new one yet, but looks-wise it's the old one all the way for me.


----------



## mik_82

On the nato…


----------



## Chezbeeno

Andrewterry100 said:


> People. If you could get the old one for 3.5k or the new one for 4k which would you choose? I've only tried on new. Think i like the chunkyness and ceramic bezel of old more but haven't tried it on.
> View attachment 16414691
> 
> View attachment 16414689
> 
> View attachment 16414692
> 
> View attachment 16414686
> 
> View attachment 16414688
> 
> View attachment 16414690
> 
> View attachment 16414687


I much prefer the look of the new one - I love every change they've made. If you're torn between the two in terms of appearance, one big change that they made that will actually matter in terms of day-to-day wear is in the size/fit. The drop of the new end-links and the thinner case make the new one wear a lot smaller than the outgoing model. If your wrists are on the smaller side I would recommend the new one, if they're bigger then just choose whichever one you think looks better. 
Hopefully that can be of some help?


----------



## mik_82

lume shot…


----------



## dberg

dshin525 said:


> I ended up getting the cuff strap from Rubber B. Looks great and quality is top notch...BUT because the cuff band AND the strap goes around the wrist, there is a ridiculous amount of material on the bottom side of the wrist.
> 
> For reference, this is what it looks like (stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to return it...but I loved the color and quality of the strap. So I did some minor surgery and removed the cuff part...and it came out great. The strap color matches the dial very nicely!


Brilliant- was this difficult? More pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525

dberg said:


> Brilliant- was this difficult? More pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't difficult at all. Just used an exacto knife to cut/remove the threading. 
Unfortunately I dont have more pics because I put the bracelet back on. Also, the strap is very long (since it originally wrapped around inner pad) so even using the last buckle hole, it wears a little loose. 
But I'll probably swap it out when I get bored with the bracelet.


----------



## Satykush

Recognize this one?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

Colorofwind said:


> First time posting pictures. Gotta say, after trying so many straps, this is by far the best quality rubber piece that has an OEM look by perfectly integrating with the original deployment clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16331887
> View attachment 16331888


Nice - who makes this strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

Prof_James said:


> On a 21mm sailcloth strap today. Leather strap in taupe just ordered from Genteel for my Omega deployant - am hoping that will round out the collection. I also have the black/grey "Spectre" NATO and a leather Omega NATO in tan, will post photos on those soon too.
> View attachment 16070421


Is that an Atrem strap? Looks great.


----------



## Colorofwind

dberg said:


> Nice - who makes this strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This rubber strap is made by Zenith in 21/18mm which is perfect for this Omega watch and the OEM deployment clasp. Zenith offers this strap in 3 different sizes. Due to the unique design of Omega claps, the upper piece needs to be as long as possible. So my setup includes a large size upper piece and medium size lower piece to fit and look the greatest IMHO. This Zenith rubber strap is top notch and the quality is very comparable with Rubber B or Everest ones.


----------



## hooliganjrs

Still puts a smile on my face 
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dstfno

Andrewterry100 said:


> People. If you could get the old one for 3.5k or the new one for 4k which would you choose? I've only tried on new. Think i like the chunkyness and ceramic bezel of old more but haven't tried it on.
> View attachment 16414691
> 
> View attachment 16414689
> 
> View attachment 16414692
> 
> View attachment 16414686
> 
> View attachment 16414688
> 
> View attachment 16414690
> 
> View attachment 16414687


I had the old model and sold it right before the new one was supposed to be announced, thinking it would improve on all the things I didn’t like about the old one. Immediately after seeing the pics and specs of the new one I ordered the old model again.

Personally I think the new model doesn’t even belong in this thread. There’s only one 300 master co-axial😝


----------



## Satykush

Andrewterry100 said:


> People. If you could get the old one for 3.5k or the new one for 4k which would you choose? I've only tried on new. Think i like the chunkyness and ceramic bezel of old more but haven't tried it on.
> View attachment 16414691
> 
> View attachment 16414689
> 
> View attachment 16414692
> 
> View attachment 16414686
> 
> View attachment 16414688
> 
> View attachment 16414690
> 
> View attachment 16414687


I like only the Spectre .. is that new or old dimensions? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewterry100

hooliganjrs said:


> Still puts a smile on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


What straps this please? Could you do side shot? 

Cheers


----------



## Andrewterry100

Satykush said:


> I like only the Spectre .. is that new or old dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> dstfno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the old model and sold it right before the new one was supposed to be announced, thinking it would improve on all the things I didn’t like about the old one. Immediately after seeing the pics and specs of the new one I ordered the old model again.
> 
> Personally I think the new model doesn’t even belong in this thread. There’s only one 300 master co-axial😝
> 
> 
> 
> I agree so bought the old one today.
Click to expand...


----------



## Andrewterry100




----------



## Andrewterry100

Andrewterry100 said:


> View attachment 16424000
> 
> View attachment 16424002
> 
> View attachment 16423999
> 
> View attachment 16424003
> 
> View attachment 16424001


Some comparison shots from today. I chose the old one. It's the white second lines that i love on the old one. I think they tried to make new one too Black Bay 58 vibes for my liking. I own the 58 and just didn't want another watch pushing that coffee coloured vibe. The old one pops with the silver Omega. Both great watches though..


----------



## hooliganjrs

Andrewterry100 said:


> What straps this please? Could you do side shot?
> 
> Cheers


No problem, this is an Erikas Original in 21mm. Not sure if the side shots I provided are what you're looking for, but it's a solid strap and I use this one the most when I want the tool watch vibe versus the bling-master look on bracelet.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

hooliganjrs said:


> No problem, this is an Erikas Original in 21mm. Not sure if the side shots I provided are what you're looking for, but it's a solid strap and I use this one the most when I want the tool watch vibe versus the bling-master look on bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I love the look of that EO Marine Nationale strap! I'd love to pick one up for my 300MC someday. Until then, it's the bling-master look for me 😉;



















René


----------



## mgonz12

Titan II said:


> I love the look of that EO Marine Nationale strap! I'd love to pick one up for my 300MC someday. Until then, it's the bling-master look for me 😉;
> 
> View attachment 16426057
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426058
> 
> 
> René


Nice pics René! Every time I see your photos on the bracelet I feel like changing back but I’ll rock the suede strap a until summer.


----------



## Titan II

mgonz12 said:


> Nice pics René! Every time I see your photos on the bracelet I feel like changing back but I’ll rock the suede strap a until summer.


Thanks for the compliment! I wouldn't call the _SM300MC_ a strap monster, but it does wear well on lots of different straps. Enjoy yours on whichever strap makes you happy at the time.

René


----------



## Andrewterry100

hooliganjrs said:


> No problem, this is an Erikas Original in 21mm. Not sure if the side shots I provided are what you're looking for, but it's a solid strap and I use this one the most when I want the tool watch vibe versus the bling-master look on bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah that great thanks. I'll look into them cheers


Titan II said:


> I love the look of that EO Marine Nationale strap! I'd love to pick one up for my 300MC someday. Until then, it's the bling-master look for me 😉;
> 
> View attachment 16426057
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426058
> 
> 
> René


Yeah man! Rene, your pics have definitely helped sway me in the direction of the older model. Always looks mint.


----------



## watchman600

Titan II said:


> I love the look of that EO Marine Nationale strap! I'd love to pick one up for my 300MC someday. Until then, it's the bling-master look for me 😉;
> 
> View attachment 16426057
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426058
> 
> 
> René


This looks SO good. 
Is this the bracelet it comes on?
---
I just put my SMP300 blue on a christopher ward navy blue cordovan leather strap,
with a deployment clasp. But I would prefer a fancy, high quality bracelet.
(The Uncle Seiko was a B I G disappointment...not good quality, doesn't fit well, etc.)


----------



## Titan II

watchman600 said:


> This looks SO good.
> Is this the bracelet it comes on?
> ---
> I just put my SMP300 blue on a christopher ward navy blue cordovan leather strap,
> with a deployment clasp. But I would prefer a fancy, high quality bracelet.
> (The Uncle Seiko was a B I G disappointment...not good quality, doesn't fit well, etc.)


Thanks!!

Yes, this is the oem bracelet for the stainless steel, first gen, _Seamaster 300MC_.

Be aware that the _SM300MC_ has a lug width of 21mm, compared to the 20mm lug width of the SM300m.

René


----------



## paulie8777

Really enjoying EO’s straps. Have a couple for my FXD, and now for my Seamaster. 


@dshin525, Thank you for the inspiration!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525

paulie8777 said:


> Really enjoying EO’s straps. Have a couple for my FXD, and now for my Seamaster.
> 
> 
> @dshin525, Thank you for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Love it!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## dshin525

paulie8777 said:


> Really enjoying EO’s straps. Have a couple for my FXD, and now for my Seamaster.
> 
> 
> @dshin525, Thank you for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had put the bracelet back on a couple weeks back but after your post, it made me want to put the EO strap back on!


----------



## paulie8777

dshin525 said:


> I had put the bracelet back on a couple weeks back but after your post, it made me want to put the EO strap back on!


Nice! Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satykush

Buchmann69 said:


>


Dial elements are so close to the original 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

I’m really enjoying this watch. Strap changes make it look/feel like a brand new watch. 

I picked up this Omega leather strap with deployment, and the color of the strap brings out the colors of the watch. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satykush

paulie8777 said:


> I’m really enjoying this watch. Strap changes make it look/feel like a brand new watch.
> 
> I picked up this Omega leather strap with deployment, and the color of the strap brings out the colors of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same pinch Bro! Although on the Spectre SM 300


----------



## Satykush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Perseus said:


> I've used curved spring bars for 22mm straps, but it's less than ideal. I like the Crown & Buckle Nato's and they have a NTTD inspired version HERE.
> 
> View attachment 16353151


Here it is, 21mm NTTD NATO from crown and buckle


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Here it is, 21mm NTTD NATO from crown and buckle


Some beautiful photos of a beautiful watch, Rob. That NTTD NATO suits it very well, indeed.

I wasn't a fan of this iteration when it was first released, but it sure has grown on me. It's got a real vintage "softness" about it. I'm not sure what to attribute this to. Maybe it's the domed crystal that grabs the light and "softly" bends it around the outside of the crystal?! My (and your) first gen has a slightly domed crystal, but it's nothing like this one.

Anyway, gorgeous watch! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

René


----------



## Andrewterry100

Buchmann69 said:


> Here it is, 21mm NTTD NATO from crown and buckle


Mind if i nick these photos for my Omega seamaster master co-axial facebook page? 

Really nice with this strap.


----------



## Andrewterry100

Hi there

I've created a page dedicated to this watch on Facebook (I couldn't find one) if there is one let me know and I'll shut mine down. I'm the only member so far  be good if you joined. Follow link









OMEGA SEAMASTER 300MASTER CO‑AXIAL CHRONOMETER 41 MM | Facebook


This is a group for Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial chronometer lovers. Share your photos of different strap combinations etc etc.




www.facebook.com


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

sorry for disappearing.








I accentuated an Indy Jones - Sand/weathered explorer patina feel to this color pallete


----------



## Andrewterry100

Titan II said:


> I love the look of that EO Marine Nationale strap! I'd love to pick one up for my 300MC someday. Until then, it's the bling-master look for me 😉;
> 
> View attachment 16426057
> 
> 
> View attachment 16426058
> 
> 
> René


Hi Rene

I've set up a Facebook group for this watch. Would love you to join and share some of ur photos. 









OMEGA SEAMASTER 300MASTER CO‑AXIAL CHRONOMETER 41 MM | Facebook


This is a group for Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial chronometer lovers. Share your photos of different strap combinations etc etc.




www.facebook.com





All the best

Andy


----------



## Titan II

Andrewterry100 said:


> Hi Rene
> 
> I've set up a Facebook group for this watch. Would love you to join and share some of ur photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMEGA SEAMASTER 300MASTER CO‑AXIAL CHRONOMETER 41 MM | Facebook
> 
> 
> This is a group for Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial chronometer lovers. Share your photos of different strap combinations etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Andy


Thanks for the invite, Andy, but I'm not a Facebook, Twitter, Instagram fan. Good luck with it and enjoy!

René


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpr55

Such a beautiful watch. Does it come in a 38mm?


----------



## sm300ita

Hello to everyone!
Anyone has noticed a slight misalignment of the hour hand on this watch? Mine (2018) is a little “fast”, almost 2 minutes..

here a presentation photo


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sm300ita said:


> Hello to everyone!
> Anyone has noticed a slight misalignment of the hour hand on this watch? Mine (2018) is a little “fast”, almost 2 minutes..
> 
> here a presentation photo


I’m not sure I understand what you mean. Looks like it’s about 3:21. Where do you think the hour hand should be at that time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm300ita

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa intendi. Sembra che siano circa le 3:21. Dove pensi che dovrebbe essere la lancetta delle ore a quell'ora?
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone tramite Tapatalk
> [/CITAZIONE]


----------



## Andrewterry100




----------



## Andrewterry100




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I LOVE the PCLs.
Also , swapped the car for a horse. 1 horsepower it is😁


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## Sgt_gatr

Got mine today!!! Better than I expected and likely the last watch I’ll ever buy.


----------



## sm300ita




----------



## dstfno

Sgt_gatr said:


> Got mine today!!! Better than I expected and likely the last watch I’ll ever buy.


Let's not forget the importance of the word "likely" here


----------



## gnus411

Sgt_gatr said:


> Got mine today!!! Better than I expected and likely the last watch I’ll ever buy.
> View attachment 16487834


Looks great! I have one on order as well. What aspects exceeded your initial expectations?


----------



## Sgt_gatr

gnus411 said:


> Looks great! I have one on order as well. What aspects exceeded your initial expectations?


Just the feeling of quality. I also like the dial more in person. I knew I’d like it but the pancake really shines in person.

I am new to Omega and for a while I wanted the SMP. I didn’t even realize this model existed until I saw one for sale in the BST page on here. As soon as I saw it I knew that this was the one I wanted. It can be dressed up or down, the styling is striking but not overly so, and it was the perfect size ( for me).


----------



## Sgt_gatr

dstfno said:


> Let's not forget the importance of the word "likely" here


Haha. Totally. However, I have never seen or owned a watch I like more than this one. Now the SMP seems a bit “childish” when I compare it to this one. Obviously the SMP is a great watch but the 300 seems like it’s on another level.


----------



## John Frum

Sgt_gatr said:


> Haha. Totally. However, I have never seen or owned a watch I like more than this one. Now the SMP seems a bit “childish” when I compare it to this one. Obviously the SMP is a great watch but the 300 seems like it’s on another level.


Well spoken. The SM300 led me into the white Diver 300 from a chrome then a black dial SMP. The black dial SMP pales by comparison- the 300 is so well executed. I even sent my first gen titanium MC down the road...very well executed watch.


----------



## watchman600

Sgt_gatr said:


> Got mine today!!! Better than I expected and likely the last watch I’ll ever buy.
> View attachment 16487834


Where did you get it...
and were you able to get any kind of deal on the price?
Thanks.
This watch looks GREAT.


----------



## watchman600

Buchmann69 said:


> Here it is, 21mm NTTD NATO from crown and buckle


AWESOME pictures of this beautiful watch!
And a great pairing with that strap!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sgt_gatr

watchman600 said:


> Where did you get it...
> and were you able to get any kind of deal on the price?
> Thanks.
> This watch looks GREAT.


I bought it here on the for sale section of watchuseek.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SaMaster14

Realizing now the newer gen has a matte bezel while the older gen has the “liquidmetal” - was there a reason for the change?


----------



## rossi46vr




----------



## dstfno

SaMaster14 said:


> Realizing now the newer gen has a matte bezel while the older gen has the “liquidmetal” - was there a reason for the change?


Well the new bezel looks more vintage, has luminescent numerals and is thinner. I suppose all these things were easier to achieve with an aluminum bezel instead of a ceramic one.


----------



## pursuit2550

Wrist shot.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## sm300ita




----------



## sm300ita

Has anyone noticed a misalignment of the hands?

Thanks


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sm300ita said:


> Has anyone noticed a misalignment of the hands?
> 
> Thanks


In what way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm300ita

usmc_k9_vet said:


> In what way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have read on the web experiences of users who complain about the misalignment of the hour / minute hands on Omega watches that have the latest calibers. For example my Seamaster cal. 8400 has the hour hand moved slightly forward by about 2 minutes during operation. When setting the time by moving the hands forward, they appear to be aligned but then during the natural flow of time they are misaligned. On the previous page I posted a sample photo. I wanted to see if it happened to others on this forum as well. Thank you


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

sm300ita said:


> I have read on the web experiences of users who complain about the misalignment of the hour / minute hands on Omega watches that have the latest calibers. For example my Seamaster cal. 8400 has the hour hand moved slightly forward by about 2 minutes during operation. When setting the time by moving the hands forward, they appear to be aligned but then during the natural flow of time they are misaligned. On the previous page I posted a sample photo. I wanted to see if it happened to others on this forum as well. Thank you


Understood. I think I saw your previous post a few weeks back if that was you as well. I genuinely cannot see what you are referring to. I’m not saying it is or is not happening, I just have not been able to see it in pictures. I have also not noticed it with my Seamaster Diver 300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

sm300ita said:


> I have read on the web experiences of users who complain about the misalignment of the hour / minute hands on Omega watches that have the latest calibers. For example my Seamaster cal. 8400 has the hour hand moved slightly forward by about 2 minutes during operation. When setting the time by moving the hands forward, they appear to be aligned but then during the natural flow of time they are misaligned. On the previous page I posted a sample photo. I wanted to see if it happened to others on this forum as well. Thank you


I'm going to premise this post with a disclaimer...By no stretch of the imagination, mine or anyone else's, am I a watchmaker. So the following advice mat not be entirely accurate.

With some movements there can be the slightest amount of play in the hands when adjusting the time. When adjusting the time on your watch move the minute hand _past_ the index you are trying to achieve, and then move the minute hand _back_ to line it up with the index. This should eliminate the play and cause the hour and minute hands to operate in synch.

I hope this solves your issue. Good luck!!

Rene


----------



## PFEN

_bonjour
I am more and more interested in the seamaster 300 Co-ax in 41 mm. but I'm stuck on the seconds hand. a round tip.. you who use it, what do you think? 







_


----------



## JDPNY

PFEN said:


> _bonjour
> I am more and more interested in the seamaster 300 Co-ax in 41 mm. but I'm stuck on the seconds hand. a round tip.. you who use it, what do you think?
> View attachment 16509638
> _


For me, after a few days wearing this watch I stopped noticing the seconds hand at all as I glance at my watch to tell the time with the hour and minute hand. BTW, I wear mine 24/7 and love it.


----------



## PFEN

JDPNY said:


> For me, after a few days wearing this watch I stopped noticing the seconds hand at all as I glance at my watch to tell the time with the hour and minute hand. BTW, I wear mine 24/7 and love it.
> View attachment 16509709



thank you for your reply. this watch is really beautiful. I would have to get used to it. I don't know but right now my eyes are looking at this 'round typ' of the seconds hand and looking for the other end in order to look for the other side of the hand. I've been so used to having a thin seconds hand on one side and sometimes a little something at the end of it.

but maybe it's me who is focusing. and also too used to my old PO.


----------



## PFEN

@JDPNY: I scheduled a ' rendez-vous) at my AD to try the model.also a 300M in 'white background'.
all the photos in the world and opinions (the most informed they are and I thank here those who help the forumers preciously) will not replace a test in store on his wrist. I have often entered a store with an idea and left with a purchase that was different from my wish.
_(merci encore pour vos photos et votre avis éclairé. bon dimanche  )._


----------



## JDPNY

PFEN said:


> @JDPNY: I scheduled a ' rendez-vous) at my AD to try the model.also a 300M in 'white background'.
> all the photos in the world and opinions (the most informed they are and I thank here those who help the forumers preciously) will not replace a test in store on his wrist. I have often entered a store with an idea and left with a purchase that was different from my wish.
> _(merci encore pour vos photos et votre avis éclairé. bon dimanche  )._


_vous êtes le bienvenu et bonne chance dans votre recherche_


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## PFEN

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16510471
> 
> 
> View attachment 16510472
> 
> 
> René
> [/DEVIS]
> 
> 
> eh bien, le voici, à cause de toi, mon banquier aboie, ma femme crie.
> et vous savez pourquoi ?
> eh bien.
> à vous lire. J'ai acheté un autre tic-tac. Je le savais. Je n'aurais pas dû dire bonjour à mon AD.
> mais je suis très heureux...
> 
> avec qui je suis sorti du magasin ? Je vous laisse réfléchir


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## sm300ita

Titan II said:


> I'm going to premise this post with a disclaimer...By no stretch of the imagination, mine or anyone else's, am I a watchmaker. So the following advice mat not be entirely accurate.
> 
> With some movements there can be the slightest amount of play in the hands when adjusting the time. When adjusting the time on your watch move the minute hand _past_ the index you are trying to achieve, and then move the minute hand _back_ to line it up with the index. This should eliminate the play and cause the hour and minute hands to operate in synch.
> 
> I hope this solves your issue. Good luck!!
> 
> Rene


Thanks for the reply. I think it has to do with the quick change function of the hour hand.


----------



## Monkeynuts

PFEN said:


> _bonjour
> I am more and more interested in the seamaster 300 Co-ax in 41 mm. but I'm stuck on the seconds hand. a round tip.. you who use it, what do you think?
> View attachment 16509638
> _


For me the lollipop hand was one of the plus points , overall though I didn’t bond with the watch it had some really nice points but was lacking in others so I traded for a 300 pro ,
I might pick up one of the previous versions at some point as I do like the design


----------



## Titan II

sm300ita said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think it has to do with the quick change function of the hour hand.


Interesting. Are you able to share what the exact cause is? I'd be interested to know. As would others I'm sure.

René


----------



## Titan II

I'm sorry, I'm finding this post a little late. Congratulations on your new _Seamaster Professional 300M_!! Enjoy it in good health.

Rene


----------



## Chezbeeno

PFEN said:


> _bonjour
> I am more and more interested in the seamaster 300 Co-ax in 41 mm. but I'm stuck on the seconds hand. a round tip.. you who use it, what do you think?
> View attachment 16509638
> _


I love the lollipop seconds hand. This is one of the features that drew me to the Spectre version of the 300 - for me it's just a little bit more playful and graceful. It's super subjective, though. Echoing what someone else said, though - I mostly don't notice it, as I mostly check my watch to know the hour/minute. The main time I notice it is when I'm setting the time and checking it for accuracy.


----------



## PFEN

Chezbeeno said:


> I love the lollipop seconds hand. This is one of the features that drew me to the Spectre version of the 300 - for me it's just a little bit more playful and graceful. It's super subjective, though. Echoing what someone else said, though - I mostly don't notice it, as I mostly check my watch to know the hour/minute. The main time I notice it is when I'm setting the time and checking it for accuracy.


I totally agree with you.
I admit to being with this watch as with these weird things that sometimes can happen. 
for example: you only notice the _tiny tiny scratch_ on the car's hood of your car from a piece of gravel. no one notices.it's way too small ...not even the mechanic... but you (in this case me ) , only see this microscopic impact and that's what drives you to sell the car.😇
I know, I'm exaggerating a bit 
but you understand the idea of the maniac old gentleman that I am.  

_bonne journée -😇 Enjoy_


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Do you guys have any play in your bezel? Mine moves just ever so slightly. Best one I have ever had but some of the reviews said there was none so I’m just curious.


----------



## dstfno

Sgt_gatr said:


> Do you guys have any play in your bezel? Mine moves just ever so slightly. Best one I have ever had but some of the reviews said there was none so I’m just curious.


I have none in my first gen. For me personally it's the best bezel I've ever had (and I'm including the overrated sub bezel).


----------



## PFEN

everything is ok on mine new Seamaster.
if you have any doubt, go to a store. they will control


----------



## Sgt_gatr

dstfno said:


> I have none in my first gen. For me personally it's the best bezel I've ever had (and I'm including the overrated sub bezel).


So no movenment at all if you slightly turn it left or right? I can barely see it move but I can feel it, if that makes sense.

I’m probably being OCD haha


----------



## hiboost

PFEN said:


> _bonjour
> I am more and more interested in the seamaster 300 Co-ax in 41 mm. but I'm stuck on the seconds hand. a round tip.. you who use it, what do you think? _


I love the lollipop specifically for the reason that it does *not* have a pointer at the end. If it had a straight section after the circle then it would feel like a Submariner knock-off. I like the circle at the end as it is my only watch with that particular trait. If you are using your SM300 to time space missions then you could always using the leading edge of the circle for a more "exact" reference. So for example, in the pic below you could say this is when we are hitting 33 seconds exactly, versus trying to say this is 32.3 seconds or something based off the centerline of the circle.














Sgt_gatr said:


> So no movenment at all if you slightly turn it left or right? I can barely see it move but I can feel it, if that makes sense.
> 
> I’m probably being OCD haha


My 2021 SM300 definitely has some movement short of making a click. To be clear, it doesn't rattle around on its own or anything, but it also doesn't jump directly from one click to the next. You can start to move it, then let it go and it springs back. You can also "jiggle" it back and forth a bit. Again, only with fingers on it, it doesn't move on its own. Several friends have commented about how nice the bezel felt/clicked, so in spite of what the word description might indicate I don't find any of this abnormal or undesirable.

Now what did throw me off for a while was trying to convince myself whether or not the dot on the bezel was properly lined up with the triangle at 12. The thing that made me think it wasn't at first was the distortion caused by the domed crystal. It literally looks like the dot moves side to side based on whether I'm looking out of my left eye or my right eye (I also wear glasses with a fairly strong prescription). But in the end after about 200 tests I think I have convinced myself that it is actually perfected oriented.


----------



## Chezbeeno

hiboost said:


> Now what did throw me off for a while was trying to convince myself whether or not the dot on the bezel was properly lined up with the triangle at 12. The thing that made me think it wasn't at first was the distortion caused by the domed crystal. It literally looks like the dot moves side to side based on whether I'm looking out of my left eye or my right eye (I also wear glasses with a fairly strong prescription). But in the end after about 200 tests I think I have convinced myself that it is actually perfected oriented.


Haha I had this exact same issue, where for a minute I thought it wasn't lined up perfectly. Turns out it was a just the domed crystal. I felt like a bit of a fool, but I'm happy that it all lines up perfectly.
I'm not sure if my bezel has play in it or not - I'll check when I get back home.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## rob09




----------



## rob09

And some lume goodness...


----------



## vaisforlovers

I’m incredibly late to this party, but I’m finally an owner of this beaut! Too often, when I purchased a watch online, I’d start at least looking for the “next one”, even before the new purchase arrived on my doorstep. Not this time! I’ve been so excited about it arriving. It’s now on my wrist and I’ve been grinning all day!

It’s my first three-hand, no-date. I love the symmetry and simpleness. I’ll argue that the fit and finish rivals my Submariner Date, I love the lightweight Grade 5 Titanium. I love the adjustable clasp. I love the ceramic blue. I dislike the idea of FauxPatina, but this watch pulls it off and I subjectively love it. I can’t picture anything else but that cream on the hour markers. It’s softer than a white or silver would be. 

I keep a list of watches I “really want” and watches I’d consider, so that I stay focused and don’t stray when a “good deal” pops up. This Ti Seamaster 300MC has caused me to erase my list.

Knowing my personality, it won’t keep me satisfied forever, but I imagine it will keep me from opening my wallet for a long, long while. 

Once again, I will undoubtedly re-populate my want-list in the future, but right now it’s completely empty. That’s a first in a long long time.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hands down the most timeless Seamaster.


----------



## notnathan

Just picked up the two tone and whoooo boy is she a looker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_gatr

On the new 300 how many hours can you quick adjust the hour hand backwards? Is 3 or 4 too many?


----------



## Chezbeeno

Sgt_gatr said:


> On the new 300 how many hours can you quick adjust the hour hand backwards? Is 3 or 4 too many?


This is a great question, and I would love to know as well. My guess is that it's either:
1. Just like reverse setting any watch - there's not a hard limit on how much is too much, it's just bad and will ultimately do harm to the watch.
2. The whole idea of the quick adjust hour hand is adjusting to time zones, which can work both ways, so Omega accounted for this and there's no problem setting it back. 

Would definitely love to hear from someone who knows for sure, though.


----------



## gnus411

Just got mine in and love it!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi46vr




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

I find the lollipop unique!


----------



## sm300ita

😃


----------



## Zinzan

SaMaster14 said:


> I find the lollipop unique!


Used to be more unique (and a selling point for the LE Spectre), but I don’t mind, I guess.


----------



## Chezbeeno

Question mainly to owners of the '21 300 (but also just to people that have more experience with watches than I do) - I went to wind and set my 300 today, the winding went smoothly as always, but twice when I pulled the crown out to set the time it didn't quite "catch". I turned the crown and the hands stayed put and I just felt a bit of a clicking inside the watch. The third time I pushed the crown in and pulled it back out it was all fine.

How big of an issue is this? Is this potentially a pretty normal thing, especially if you pull the crown out rather hastily? 
I've had this happen with other mechanical watches I've owned, but only ever when trying to set the date, not the time. 
Obviously the watch is still under warranty, so it's not _that_ big of a deal if I have to send it in, but obviously I would prefer not to.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

SaMaster14 said:


> I find the lollipop unique!


Huge fan of the lolipop


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

THIS THREAD AINT DYING ON ME.


----------



## Titan II

No sir!! Good save!🤠👍

René


----------



## hllkll33

Andrewterry100 said:


> Some comparison shots from today. I chose the old one. It's the white second lines that i love on the old one. I think they tried to make new one too Black Bay 58 vibes for my liking. I own the 58 and just didn't want another watch pushing that coffee coloured vibe. The old one pops with the silver Omega. Both great watches though..


I feel the same way about the neo vintage aspect. I also prefer the ceramic bezel on the Gen1 compared to the stainless (scratchable) Gen2. The only thing I like more on the Gen2 is the lollipop seconds hand.


----------



## Zinzan

Back in the office today, and back on the bracelet. 










BTW, went to the Omega Boutique last week to check out (and try on) the new Seamaster 300. To each their own, but would never dream of trading this for that.


----------



## sm300ita

hllkll33 said:


> I feel the same way about the neo vintage aspect. I also prefer the ceramic bezel on the Gen1 compared to the stainless (scratchable) Gen2. The only thing I like more on the Gen2 is the lollipop seconds hand.


On the Gen2 I prefer the thickness only.


----------



## transporter305




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

transporter305 said:


> View attachment 16583263


love that strap. Whay isbit ?


----------



## transporter305

ArnoDeFrance said:


> love that strap. Whay isbit ?


Jean Paul Menicucci or JPM 





Jean Paul Menicucci







www.jeanpaulmenicucci.com




He makes straps for Hodinkee here in US, Bulang & Sons, bulangandsons.com/collections/strap/bulang-and-sons+lug-width-in-mm-21 and Jean Paul Menicucci Watch Straps in Europe. A few others I believe as well.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Thank you 🙏


----------



## starbot

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16580693
> 
> 
> View attachment 16580698
> 
> 
> No sir!! Good save!🤠👍
> 
> René


Great photos! I just put a deposit on a pre-owned (2014 edition) Seamaster 300. I like the original a bunch more than the new version. Something about the lollipop and the dial text that just doesn't do it for me on the new one.


----------



## starbot

Between the 2… which would you choose?


----------



## Titan II

starbot said:


> Great photos! I just put a deposit on a pre-owned (2014 edition) Seamaster 300. I like the original a bunch more than the new version. Something about the lollipop and the dial text that just doesn't do it for me on the new one.


Congrats!! I look forward to seeing some pictures when it arrives.

I wasn't fond of the new gen at all when it was first release. After seeing it in the metal for the first time just a few weeks ago, I changed my mind. 

Initially I wasn't a fan of the layered dial and the lollipop seconds hand, but after seeing it at an AD the layered dial was a lot more subtle than I thought it would be, but I still didn't like the lollipop.

I quite like the new gen now. The seconds hand wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. That being said, I still prefer the first gen.

As for the dial font...I think the smaller numerals gives the first gen a more subtle, refined look. Some would call it more "dressy".

Congratulations again and enjoy your new watch.

René


----------



## starbot

Titan II said:


> Congrats!! I look forward to seeing some pictures when it arrives.
> 
> I wasn't fond of the new gen at all when it was first release. After seeing it in the metal for the first time just a few weeks ago, I changed my mind.
> 
> Initially I wasn't a fan of the layered dial and the lollipop seconds hand, but after seeing it at an AD the layered dial was a lot more subtle than I thought it would be, but I still didn't like the lollipop.
> 
> I quite like the new gen now. The seconds hand wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. That being said, I still prefer the first gen.
> 
> As for the dial font...I think the smaller numerals gives the first gen a more subtle, refined look. Some would call it more "dressy".
> 
> Congratulations again and enjoy your new watch.
> 
> René


Thanks so much.

My opinions on the 2014 vs 2021 couldn't be more similar to yours. I was not sold on the new model at all when I posted early this morning. But fast forward to now, and I've gone to the AD to check for myself. 

The lollipop hand is OK by me, I don't think I prefer either of them particularly. I think it's odd they didn't leave it just on the Spectre model. Anyway, yes, the new dial really looks much nicer in person -- the numerals pop and the lack of sub-text makes it look some-what clean, if less technical. I though I liked the old, shiny bezel more, but I really liked the matte/textured bezel. I believe it is anodized aluminum now?

RE: more dressy... I do like a piece that can be dressed up. What's your opinion on the new vs old bracelet? PCL vs. the polished outer links.


----------



## Titan II

starbot said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> My opinions on the 2014 vs 2021 couldn't be more similar to yours. I was not sold on the new model at all when I posted early this morning. But fast forward to now, and I've gone to the AD to check for myself.
> 
> The lollipop hand is OK by me, I don't think I prefer either of them particularly. I think it's odd they didn't leave it just on the Spectre model. Anyway, yes, the new dial really looks much nicer in person -- the numerals pop and the lack of sub-text makes it look some-what clean, if less technical. I though I liked the old, shiny bezel more, but I really liked the matte/textured bezel. I believe it is anodized aluminum now?
> 
> RE: more dressy... I do like a piece that can be dressed up. What's your opinion on the new vs old bracelet? PCL vs. the polished outer links.


The initial issue I had with the lollipop was aesthetic, but I didn't mind the look in person. What I noticed about it in person was that the lollipop extending right out to the minute track accentuated the lower beat of the Co-Axial movement and made the sweep look less smooth. Not a big deal, just something I noticed.

As for the bracelet...I would have preferred outer polished links on my bracelet. Those polished centre links do scratch up quite easily, and even if you're careful they still get "swirlies". I buy my watches to wear, so it doesn't bother me at all.

René


----------



## gnus411

Titan II said:


> Congrats!! I look forward to seeing some pictures when it arrives.
> 
> I wasn't fond of the new gen at all when it was first release. After seeing it in the metal for the first time just a few weeks ago, I changed my mind.
> 
> Initially I wasn't a fan of the layered dial and the lollipop seconds hand, but after seeing it at an AD the layered dial was a lot more subtle than I thought it would be, but I still didn't like the lollipop.
> 
> I quite like the new gen now. The seconds hand wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. That being said, I still prefer the first gen.
> 
> As for the dial font...I think the smaller numerals gives the first gen a more subtle, refined look. Some would call it more "dressy".
> 
> Congratulations again and enjoy your new watch.
> 
> René



Fair points. I considered the first gen, which is a great watch, due to availability, price, and the ceramic bezel. However for me, the pros of the newer model outweighed that; thinner profile, true sandwich dial with recessed number, matte bezel, lollipop(what can I say, I like it!) and simplified dial text. Regarding the numbers on the dial of the previous version, I think the stark white doesn't fit with the rest of the watch's aesthetic. Of course, that's all just my opinion, and there are many that fall on both sides. It's a great thing to have options (especially ones that you can get )

One thing that also piqued my interest in the newer version was the bracelet...reversed brush/polish plus a nice taper. The clasp width is near perfect for my wrist.


----------



## starbot

gnus411 said:


> Fair points. I considered the first gen, which is a great watch, due to availability, price, and the ceramic bezel. However for me, the pros of the newer model outweighed that; thinner profile, true sandwich dial with recessed number, matte bezel, lollipop(what can I say, I like it!) and simplified dial text. Regarding the numbers on the dial of the previous version, I think the stark white doesn't fit with the rest of the watch's aesthetic. Of course, that's all just my opinion, and there are many that fall on both sides. It's a great thing to have options (especially ones that you can get )
> 
> One thing that also piqued my interest in the newer version was the bracelet...reversed brush/polish plus a nice taper. The clasp width is near perfect for my wrist.


That is nice. Very nice. Oof.

After seeing the new version in the AD for the first time in-person, today, I have the following pro's and con's of new (2021) vs. old (2014), in order of priority:
Pro's (2021)

The matte aluminum bezel (thought I didn't like this originally)
The thinner profile
The thinner bezel/wider crystal
The chrome seconds hand.
The cool tapered crown
Polished outer links vs. PCL
Shorter lug-to-lug pitch on bracelet*
Con's (2021)

The steeper dome on the crystal
Matte numerals on the bezel instead of chrome/LiquidMetal
Take it or Leave it (2021 changes listed)

Lollipop seconds
Larger tapered bracelet
Sandwich dial (I know, blasphemy)
Reduced text
Female end links*
Lastly.. did you find it hard to get the new one in black on the bracelet? It wasn't in stock at the AD I visited today.

Edit: to add tbensous's additional differences to the list*


----------



## tbensous

starbot said:


> That is nice. Very nice. Oof.
> 
> After seeing the new version in the AD for the first time in-person, today, I have the following pro's and con's of new (2021) vs. old (2014), in order of priority:
> Pro's (2021)
> 
> The matte aluminum bezel (thought I didn't like this originally)
> The thinner profile
> The thinner bezel/wider crystal
> The chrome seconds hand.
> The cool tapered crown
> Polished outer links vs. PCL
> Con's (2021)
> 
> The steeper dome on the crystal
> Matte numerals on the bezel instead of chrome/LiquidMetal
> Take it or Leave it (2021 changes listed)
> 
> Lollipop seconds
> Larger tapered bracelet
> Sandwich dial (I know, blasphemy)
> Reduced text
> Lastly.. did you find it hard to get the new one in black on the bracelet? It wasn't in stock at the AD I visited today.


In the plus of the 2021 I would add the female end link and shorter lug to lug which would be better on my skinny wrist.

I love both but would personally lean towards the 2021. I love the new look and the thinner profile / shorter lug to lug distance is big plus for me.

Haven’t seen one IRL though !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starbot

tbensous said:


> In the plus of the 2021 I would add the female end link and shorter lug to lug which would be better on my skinny wrist.
> 
> I love both but would personally lean towards the 2021. I love the new look and the thinner profile / shorter lug to lug distance is big plus for me.
> 
> Haven’t seen one IRL though !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks sincerely. Edited.

Are you referring to the manner in which the bracelet attaches to the case as female or male? Is the end-link the piece built into the case that the band attaches to? 

I didn't notice the shorter lug-lug until you mentioned it. I too prefer the shorter pitch on the newer model, though my wrist is on the big side so the width of the old bracelet does not bother me.


----------



## Michael123

tbensous said:


> Haven’t seen one IRL though !


The Omega Boutique in Melbourne has the 2021 version. The 2014 model for me is on the larger side if watches. 
The 2021 is per specification the same size 41mm as the 2014 model, but it felt to big for me. The dials looks a lot bigger on the 2021 model in person.


----------



## SaMaster14

starbot said:


> View attachment 16585254
> 
> View attachment 16585255
> Between the 2… which would you choose?


I prefer the blue!


----------



## tbensous

starbot said:


> Thanks sincerely. Edited.
> 
> Are you referring to the manner in which the bracelet attaches to the case as female or male? Is the end-link the piece built into the case that the band attaches to?
> 
> I didn't notice the shorter lug-lug until you mentioned it. I too prefer the shorter pitch on the newer model, though my wrist is on the big side so the width of the old bracelet does not bother me.




















I am referring to this part of the link (the one touching the case). This allows the bracelet to "bend/wrap" closer to the wrist. Most new Omega bracelets have this design now reducing the overall lug-to-lug distance.


----------



## starbot

tbensous said:


> I am referring to this part of the link (the one touching the case). This allows the bracelet to "bend/wrap" closer to the wrist. Most new Omega bracelets have this design now reducing the overall lug-to-lug distance.


Thank you. I pretty much can not un-see the difference now, and I certainly prefer the female end-links. It almost changes the entire case shape.

Edit: if I do purchase the 2014 model, can I interchange the bracelet with that of the 2021? I'm assuming the end-links are a component of the bracelet and not the case?


----------



## tbensous

Michael123 said:


> The Omega Boutique in Melbourne has the 2021 version. The 2014 model for me is on the larger side if watches.
> The 2021 is per specification the same size 41mm as the 2014 model, but it felt to big for me. The dials looks a lot bigger on the 2021 model in person.


The dial looks bigger because it is ! I think the bezel on the 2021 is thinner than on the 2014 model. So the dial opening is actually bigger.


----------



## tbensous

starbot said:


> Thank you. I pretty much can not un-see the difference now, and I certainly prefer the female end-links. It almost changes the entire case shape.
> 
> Edit: if I do purchase the 2014 model, can I interchange the bracelet with that of the 2021? I'm assuming the end-links are a component of the bracelet and not the case?


Yes it looks more round on the 2021. I think the lugs themselves are a bit shorter as well, unless it is really an optical illusion with the endlinks.


----------



## tbensous

starbot said:


> Edit: if I do purchase the 2014 model, can I interchange the bracelet with that of the 2021? I'm assuming the end-links are a component of the bracelet and not the case?


Yes they are part of the bracelet, but you won't be able to exchange them the spring bar holes won't line up because the lugs have a different shape / length.


----------



## Titan II

gnus411 said:


> Fair points. I considered the first gen, which is a great watch, due to availability, price, and the ceramic bezel. However for me, the pros of the newer model outweighed that; thinner profile, true sandwich dial with recessed number, matte bezel, lollipop(what can I say, I like it!) and simplified dial text. Regarding the numbers on the dial of the previous version, I think the stark white doesn't fit with the rest of the watch's aesthetic. Of course, that's all just my opinion, and there are many that fall on both sides. It's a great thing to have options (especially ones that you can get )
> 
> One thing that also piqued my interest in the newer version was the bracelet...reversed brush/polish plus a nice taper. The clasp width is near perfect for my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16586069


A small correction...and I know this is nitpicking, but the numerals on the gen one are actually silver and not white.

When you say, "I think the stark white doesn't fit with the rest of the watch's aesthetic", I take it you are referring to the vintage aesthetic of the watch?! If that's the case, then you would probably prefer the numerals to match the beige colour of the lume on the indices?! The problem with that is that, if the colour of the lume was meant to mimic the aging of tritium, then the numerals would not be the same colour as the indices because the numerals would not be tritium but rather regular paint. The indices and numerals need to match on the gen two because, if they were all originally lumed with tritium, then they would age/decay/patina to the same colour.

Another pro of the gen two would be that beautifully domed crystal. Gorgeous!!

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> A small correction...and I know this is nitpicking, but the numerals on the gen one are actually silver and not white.
> 
> When you say, "I think the stark white doesn't fit with the rest of the watch's aesthetic", I take it you are referring to the vintage aesthetic of the watch?! If that's the case, then you would probably prefer the numerals to match the beige colour of the lume on the indices?! The problem with that is that, if the colour of the lume was meant to mimic the aging of tritium, then the numerals would not be the same colour as the indices because the numerals would not be tritium but rather regular paint. The indices and numerals need to match on the gen two because, if they were all originally lumed with tritium, then they would age/decay/patina to the same colour.
> 
> Another pro of the gen two would be that beautifully domed crystal. Gorgeous!!
> 
> Rene


Thought I'd add a picture to show what I'm talking about with regards to how the indices and numerals aged on the original _Seamaster 300_s;









*Photo credit:_ Kilian Jornet Foundation_

René


----------



## JP(Canada)

Titan II said:


> Thought I'd add a picture to show what I'm talking about with regards to how the indices and numerals aged on the original _Seamaster 300_s;
> 
> View attachment 16587515
> 
> *Photo credit:_ Kilian Jornet Foundation_
> 
> René


Makes me realize how right they got the trilogy Seamaster 300. Lovely.


----------



## Prof_James

Fascinating looking back at the originals as per René's post. This version of the vintage 300 seems to combine some interesting features of the two new 300s plus a nod/progression to the 165.042 (indices)... 











Thoughts?


----------



## sm300ita




----------



## Titan II

Prof_James said:


> Fascinating looking back at the originals as per René's post. This version of the vintage 300 seems to combine some interesting features of the two new 300s plus a nod/progression to the 165.042 (indices)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16588942
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, there are many different iterations of the _Seamaster 300_ with different combinations of minute hands, hour hands, seconds hands, indices, bezels, etc. There's a great article on the evolution of the _Seamaster_ in the OMEGA forum sticky section.

OMEGA have a lot to work with for future iterations.

René


----------



## sm300ita

New photo:


----------



## starbot

sm300ita said:


> New photo:
> View attachment 16605050


Sharp!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## gnus411

My pic contribution to the thread with the 2021 iteration.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

The lume is absolutely crazy on this watch, both 2014 and 2021 models


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

2014 model all the way!


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## damienmcguigan




----------



## SaMaster14

Visited the spy museum today!


----------



## gnus411

I love this watch. The more wrist time it get, the more wrist time it gets!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

gnus411 said:


> I love this watch. The more wrist time it get, the more wrist time it gets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


The more I see of this watch the more it grows on me. The only thing I can think of that's having this effect on me is that gorgeous domed sapphire crystal. It softens the look and gives the watch a certain warmth...the same thing the Hesalite does for the Speedy. Plus the subdued look of the anodized aluminum bezel. And of course there's the clean dial with minimum text. And the bracelet with the brushed instead of polished centre links.

I think If I didn't already have the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial _this would be my next watch._._

Congrats @gnus411, she's a beaut!! Happy to hear you're enjoying it.

Rene


----------



## Michael123

Titan II said:


> I think If I didn't already have the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial _this would be my next watch._._


The same problem here. I already have the SM300 MC 2014 and 57 / 60th.


----------



## WatchThinker

Titan II said:


> The more I see of this watch the more it grows on me. The only thing I can think of that's having this effect on me is that gorgeous domed sapphire crystal. It softens the look and gives the watch a certain warmth...the same thing the Hesalite does for the Speedy. Plus the subdued look of the anodized aluminum bezel. And of course there's the clean dial with minimum text. And the bracelet with the brushed instead of polished centre links.
> 
> I think If I didn't already have the _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial _this would be my next watch._._
> 
> Congrats @gnus411, she's a beaut!! Happy to hear you're enjoying it.
> 
> Rene


I *REALLY *need to see this watch in the metal. I like the idea of it; The design thinking is right up my alley; And the domed crystal looks terrific. 

The only thing I've noticed is it seems really hard to get a sense of the watch from a photo - which I think is why the more photos I see, the more it is growing on me. Also, I love an extension bracelet - but not all are made alike. I want to pop it on my wrist and see if there's enough play.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## Titan II

Michael123 said:


> The same problem here. I already have the SM300 MC 2014 and 57 / 60th.


Terrible problems we have.😜

I think all 3 would make a nice collection within your collection.🤠👍

René


----------



## Titan II

WatchThinker said:


> I *REALLY *need to see this watch in the metal. I like the idea of it; The design thinking is right up my alley; And the domed crystal looks terrific.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is it seems really hard to get a sense of the watch from a photo - which I think is why the more photos I see, the more it is growing on me. Also, I love an extension bracelet - but not all are made alike. I want to pop it on my wrist and see if there's enough play.


I wasn't a big fan of the new generation _SM300_ until I saw it at the AD. I was way more impressed seeing it in the metal than in pictures.

When you hear the voice of a radio personality everyday you start to subconsciously imagine a face to go along with the voice. The same goes for meeting people with masks on...you start to imagine what the rest of their face looks like. In most cases you'll be way off.

That same principle can be applied to seeing pictures of watches. You start to subconsciously imagine what it would feel like in hand, how it would wear on your wrist, what the weight is like, how the domed crystal looks in person, etc., etc., etc. Quite often you'll be disappointed because you've been imagining all the qualities _you'd _like to see in the watch. 

After your initial disappointment you start to see the watch for what it really is and not what you've conjured up in your mind. Then the watch starts growing on you. In my case the watch was better than I'd imagined.

I guess what I'm saying is...take your wallet.😀

René


----------



## WatchThinker

Titan II said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the new generation _SM300_ until I saw it at the AD. I was way more impressed seeing it in the metal than in pictures.
> 
> When you hear the voice of a radio personality everyday you start to subconsciously imagine a face to go along with the voice. The same goes for meeting people with masks on...you start to imagine what the rest of their face looks like. In most cases you'll be way off.
> 
> That same principle can be applied to seeing pictures of watches. You start to subconsciously imagine what it would feel like in hand, how it would wear on your wrist, what the weight is like, how the domed crystal looks in person, etc., etc., etc. Quite often you'll be disappointed because you've been imagining all the qualities _you'd _like to see in the watch.
> 
> After your initial disappointment you start to see the watch for what it really is and not what you've conjured up in your mind. Then the watch starts growing on you. In my case the watch was better than I'd imagined.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is...take your wallet.😀
> 
> René


Bonjour Rene! 

C'est la vraie sagesse!

I could not agree with you more!! Particularly these last years, I've been buying based on impressions. I've been lucky thus far, but the image ( ...and the story ... ) in my mind start to dominate. 

I'll be eager to see this one!!

Best!!!


----------



## DacAL

I was set to buy a green Seamaster diver 300, but ended up with the version 1 heritage! It pops better on a tan strap than on a steel!
The leather needs a break in ….


----------



## gnus411

This was great insight! One thing I'd add is "wrist feel"... Which obviously can't be perceived in pictures. The 2021 feels lovely and balanced on its bracelet (I can only speak to the bracelet version).

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob09




----------



## damienmcguigan

I sometimes wonder if i prefer the older version more than the 21 version



rob09 said:


> View attachment 16633627


----------



## rob09

damienmcguigan said:


> I sometimes wonder if i prefer the older version more than the 21 version


When I purchased this one in 2016 (from memory), I longed for the lollypop second hand of the Spectre.

Now, I don't care much for it. Nor the change to aluminium for the bezel. A bit too "Tudor" and lost a little of the luxury edge for me (no offence to anyone, each to their own).

And even some of the things on the old model, touted as being annoying, like the thickness, the fauxtina, the strange mix between modern design and classic styling, all add a little charm for me. I even like the PCL. I think it gives it a rare, "GMT-Style" balance between a dress and sports timepiece.

All in all, it's whatever floats your boat, I guess. I love my old one and wouldn't swap for a new one. Six years later, I wear it everywhere as a daily and still take photos of it on a regular basis.


----------



## DacAL

I have a Tudor GMT Pepsi that I acquired a month ago
and it comes with aluminum bezel. They wanted a matte look and this is what Omega is trying to achieve on the newer version. I just wish that the older Omega 300 heritage (which I also bought 3 weeks ago) has a newer 8912 movement instead of the 8400.

View attachment 16635370




rob09 said:


> When I purchased this one in 2016 (from memory), I longed for the lollypop second hand of the Spectre.
> 
> Now, I don't care much for it. Nor the change to aluminium for the bezel. A bit too "Tudor" and lost a little of the luxury edge for me (no offence to anyone, each to their own).
> 
> And even some of the times on the old model, touted as being annoying, like the thickness, the fauxtina, the strange mix between modern design and classic styling, all add a little charm for me. I even like the PCL.I think it gives it a rare, "GMT-Style" balance between a dress and sports timepiece.
> 
> All in all, it's whatever floats your boat, I guess. I love my old one and wouldn't swap for a new one. Six years later, I wear it everywhere as a daily and still take photos of it on a regular basis.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Andrewterry100

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16586136
> 
> View attachment 16586137
> 
> 
> I am referring to this part of the link (the one touching the case). This allows the bracelet to "bend/wrap" closer to the wrist. Most new Omega bracelets have this design now reducing the overall lug-to-lug distance.


I actually really love the big end links. It was one of the things that attracted me to the watch.


----------



## dstfno

More than once I considered to get rid of this thick and bulky thing but then when the light hits it right I remember why I never will.


----------



## starbot

dstfno said:


> More than once I considered to get rid of this thick and bulky thing but then when the light hits it right I remember why I never will.
> View attachment 16640751


Keep that and keep the M. Or give both to me.. need directions?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

dstfno said:


> More than once I considered to get rid of this thick and bulky thing but then when the light hits it right I remember why I never will.
> View attachment 16640751


oh, the ups and downs of owning a luxury watch. I know it all too well! Btw that’s a great far shot of the 300


----------



## damienmcguigan

dstfno said:


> More than once I considered to get rid of this thick and bulky thing but then when the light hits it right I remember why I never will.
> View attachment 16640751


Its an absolute beauty and I do love the cut out indices in the older version too


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## DacAL

Is it still worth getting a Submariner (on AD waitlist) or spend the same money for 2 Heritage watches from Breitling (Heritage Divers) and Longines (Zulu Time GMT)

These 2 will be nice to add to my Trio collection (above) instead of one older technology Submariner….🤔


----------



## starbot

DacAL said:


> View attachment 16647930
> 
> Is it still worth getting a Submariner (on AD waitlist) or spend the same money for 2 Heritage watches from Breitling (Heritage Divers) and Longines (Zulu Time GMT)
> 
> These 2 will be nice to add to my Trio collection (above) instead of one older technology Submariner….🤔
> 
> 
> View attachment 16647922
> 
> 
> View attachment 16647921
> 
> View attachment 16647920


Absolutely not worth the waitlist nor the cash. Two pieces that are arguably similar quality? Well I think you know where I'm going.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Kakemonster

I tried out the new seamaster 300s in store yesterday. My initial impressions is that they really nailed the proportions with this one. At least for my 7 inch wrist it felt just right. I thought the thickness might be an issue as I am used to wearing watches that are approx. 12mm, but they did a good job masking it.

I wish the patina was slightly lighter though.


----------



## transporter305

Titan II said:


> Terrible problems we have.😜
> 
> I think all 3 would make a nice collection within your collection.🤠👍
> 
> René


I have a major first world problem you may be able to help with. PM-ing you the description. Would owe you big time if you could do it. Cheers!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Memorial Day weekend action shots


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Andrewterry100

Could people post picks of heritage one on leather please? Would really like to get a leather strap. Wanted official clasp and strap but I can't justify ££££ Omega want for it


----------



## Prof_James

Andrewterry100 said:


> Could people post picks of heritage one on leather please? Would really like to get a leather strap. Wanted official clasp and strap but I can't justify ££££ Omega want for it


As requested! This is a mash-up of a Genteel strap on a Christopher Ward deployant clasp. Doesn't sit quite as nicely as the real deal on my wrist but was much cheaper!


----------



## jupe

Huh


Prof_James said:


> As requested! This is a mash-up of a Genteel strap on a Christopher Ward deployant clasp. Doesn't sit quite as nicely as the real deal on my wrist but was much cheaper!
> View attachment 16684487


Why not just pony up for the Omega clasp? You already spent that much on the watch, what’s another 2-300?


----------



## Adventureman

Joined the club today with this 4-year young 300MC in great condition. These don't seem to be as popular as other Seamaster dive watches so some good deals can be had. This one is joining my Planet Ocean and Aqua Terra.


----------



## Andrewterry100

jupe said:


> Huh
> 
> 
> Why not just pony up for the Omega clasp? You already spent that much on the watch, what’s another 2-300?


Because its £450 ($563) and I can't justify spending that at this moment in time.


----------



## Andrewterry100

Prof_James said:


> As requested! This is a mash-up of a Genteel strap on a Christopher Ward deployant clasp. Doesn't sit quite as nicely as the real deal on my wrist but was much cheaper!
> View attachment 16684487


Thanks!


----------



## Prof_James

jupe said:


> Huh
> 
> 
> Why not just pony up for the Omega clasp? You already spent that much on the watch, what’s another 2-300?





Andrewterry100 said:


> Because its £450 ($563) and I can't justify spending that at this moment in time.


Indeed. I already owned the CW clasp, so it was an obvious choice to make use of it in the short term. I wouldn't advocate purchasing a CW one over the Omega clasp, which is a much better quality and fit option.


----------



## jupe

Andrewterry100 said:


> Because its £450 ($563) and I can't justify spending that at this moment in time.


it can easily be found for less.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Adventureman said:


> Joined the club today with this 4-year young 300MC in great condition. These don't seem to be as popular as other Seamaster dive watches so some good deals can be had. This one is joining my Planet Ocean and Aqua Terra.


congratulations! It may not be a popular model, but It gets complemented the most out of my collection.


----------



## Buchmann69

On Omega NATO


----------



## sm300ita

Ciao!


----------



## John Frum

On PhenomeNato.


----------



## Titan II

sm300ita said:


> Ciao!
> View attachment 16686168


Bellissima!!

Rene


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Titan II

This thing is killer!! I love it even more today than when I was in the honeymoon phase. I mean...just look at it;



















René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> This thing is killer!! I love it even more today than when I was in the honeymoon phase. I mean...just look at it;
> 
> View attachment 16694896
> 
> 
> View attachment 16694909
> 
> 
> René


I agree Rene, that’s how you know it’s a keeper… it keeps surprising you even after years of servitude 😎 I feel the same with mine.


----------



## SaMaster14

Switched up the NATO


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16701510
> 
> 
> René


classic diver. I saw a vintage Rolex explorer the other day and it reminded me of our SM 300. They did a phenomenal job blurring the lines between vintage and modern here.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> classic diver. I saw a vintage Rolex explorer the other day and it reminded me of our SM 300. They did a phenomenal job blurring the lines between vintage and modern here.


I totally agree. I'm very much into simple, elegant, classic designs, and the SM300MC has all of that with a modern twist. The only thing that would make this watch close to perfect (for me) would be a bracelet with brushed centre links and polished outer links.

I've never been big into Grand Seiko, but I find myself being drawn to the SBGW231. It's got that same modern/vintage vibe.









_*Picture borrowed from the web._

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> I totally agree. I'm very much into simple, elegant, classic designs, and the SM300MC has all of that with a modern twist. The only thing that would make this watch close to perfect (for me) would be a bracelet with brushed centre links and polished outer links.
> 
> I've never been big into Grand Seiko, but I find myself being drawn to the SBGW231. It's got that same modern/vintage vibe.
> 
> View attachment 16701872
> 
> _*Picture borrowed from the web._
> 
> René


I’ve never been much into grand seiko either, but WOW. I’m with you. I’m very into simple, elegant, classic designs too.
The size of that GS looks great on the wrist.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Driving by +/- 32 celsius


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I know, it’s not a dial picture, but can you blame me? Look at the geometric perfection of this case and bracelet 😍


----------



## JP(Canada)

Wore mine on the road this week and remembered why one really doesn't need anything else. About 7 years with it now and I still think it's awesome. Crapy snap, sorry.


----------



## Titan II

I really should be working.



















René


----------



## sm300ita

Hello friends!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## rob09

.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## rossi46vr

John Frum said:


> View attachment 16735776


which nato is that please ? Is it 21mm ?


----------



## John Frum

That's a PhenomeNato 20mm. Very little springbar exposed.


----------



## rossi46vr

John Frum said:


> That's a PhenomeNato 20mm. Very little springbar exposed.


I usually buy Haveston single pass NATO's in size 22mm, do the 20mm ones fit better ?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

One of the best shots I’ve taken of this watch. So sharp.


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> One of the best shots I’ve taken of this watch. So sharp.
> View attachment 16753910


Great shot !


----------



## brad in nc

Heritage 300 on OEM Barenia leather today. Love the retro feel of this watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

In the gleam of midnight 🕛 🌙✨








Getting ready for espionage.


----------



## dstfno

Getting ready for some garden work


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up the blue/grey NATO for the Spectre in Vegas!


----------



## tbensous

SaMaster14 said:


> Picked up the blue/grey NATO for the Spectre in Vegas!


Looks very nice, but looks like you got the wrong size ? Looks like this the is 19-20 (The spring bar is visible) ? For Seamaster 300 you should get the 21-22 ?


----------



## Buchmann69

tbensous said:


> Looks very nice, but looks like you got the wrong size ? Looks like this the is 19-20 (The spring bar is visible) ? For Seamaster 300 you should get the 21-22 ?


Agree, 21/22 is the correct size, like this…


----------



## dstfno

Buchmann69 said:


> Agree, 21/22 is the correct size, like this…


I also prefer the smaller size as a 22mm nato is just huuuuge and I don't care about the lugs showing a bit.


----------



## SaMaster14

tbensous said:


> Looks very nice, but looks like you got the wrong size ? Looks like this the is 19-20 (The spring bar is visible) ? For Seamaster 300 you should get the 21-22 ?


The 21-22 is the one the boutique gave me. I’m wondering if they gave me the wrong size :/ 

I didn’t have the watch with me to try it on. I see that it’s a bit small, but it honestly doesn’t bother me much, and I don’t think it lessens the integrity of the security of the watch/strap, right?


----------



## tbensous

SaMaster14 said:


> The 21-22 is the one the boutique gave me. I’m wondering if they gave me the wrong size :/
> 
> I didn’t have the watch with me to try it on. I see that it’s a bit small, but it honestly doesn’t bother me much, and I don’t think it lessens the integrity of the security of the watch/strap, right?


Based on the photo I am pretty sure you have the 19-20.

It won’t matter much security wise, although it might move a bit and over time wear more ? 
I would have it checked by the OB personally.
Looks great anyway !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

dstfno said:


> I also prefer the smaller size as a 22mm nato is just huuuuge and I don't care about the lugs showing a bit.


Understood, if you like it, that’s all that matters!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## VizslaFriend

Besides NATOs, the titanium bracelet of my 300MC (with its adjustable clasp) is the most comfortable to wear during summer.

And that broad arrow hand set… just magnificent 😎


----------



## Ohmayga

New to WUS.
Looking for a replacement for my 1994 SMP white dial. Under my radar so, when I walked into Omega Boutique I saw the black Seamaster 300 Heritage on a bracket. It was on my wrist as I walked out!
Absolutely checked all my boxes size and caliber offering. Wanted full warranty and the feel of this watch being only mine!


----------



## VizslaFriend

First of all, welcome to WUS, doggy-friend!!! 👻

You have chosen a fantastic watch that looks absolutely gorgeous as well! Enjoy the honeymoon and do look around in this forum for tips and strap recommendations (this watch is also great on a NATO… )


----------



## ryanb741

Bronze Gold version. I really love this watch and it gets a ton of compliments.


----------



## Adventureman

edit


----------



## dstfno

I got Phenomenato's new Bond style strap and I really like how it looks on this watch!


----------



## John Frum

Concur!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

From Midnight Charcoal to Black, this is a dial for the ages. It’s class in real world lighting!


----------



## JP(Canada)

On this holiday Monday...


----------



## Buchmann69

John Frum said:


> Concur!
> View attachment 16790910


Is your NATO strap 20mm or 21mm? I’m going to guess 20mm? Thanks


----------



## John Frum

20mm sir


----------



## ELSchlotty

rossi46vr said:


> View attachment 16538121


Is this a 20mm or 22mm Haveston strap? Looks great!


----------



## Buchmann69

John Frum said:


> 20mm sir


Thanks for the info, looks great btw.

I am looking for a 21mm nttd style NATO, but I don’t think they exist…


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks great btw.
> 
> I am looking for a 21mm nttd style NATO, but I don’t think they exist…


not yet! Keep an eye on Artem’s NTTD strap to include more widths , and Crown and Buckle to make one!


----------



## Buchmann69

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> not yet! Keep an eye on Artem’s NTTD strap to include more widths , and Crown and Buckle to make one!


Interesting….do you be know this for sure?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Buchmann69 said:


> Interesting….do you be know this for sure?


I don’t know Crown and buckle for sure… but Artem slowly released additional widths (including 21mm) for their sailcloth straps over the course of last year, introduced the loopless strap due to popular demand, and just recently released the 20mm natos. I’m 90% sure they’ll add more sizes To the No Time to die strap.

have you asked the omega boutique? Sometimes they release these things without warning anyone. Kind of like the Milanese bracelet in stainless steel Last year.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Just arrived this evening - purchased from forum member jupe - great transaction and excited for the new piece. The internal debate of whether or not to brush the PCLs has already begun. Cheers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Just brought myself the older version after not bonding with the newest version, visually I find the old has more going on 
the omega wording pops where as on the newer it is very faint the same with the minute markers and the 12, 3, 6, 9 on the new they are very subdued 
I also like the liquid bezel and the textured dial on the old version which gives it a modern edge 
one thing I did like more on the new was the bracelet 
anyway this is only my thoughts so please don’t be offended new owners as really there is no wrong choice


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## hiboost

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks great btw.
> 
> I am looking for a 21mm nttd style NATO, but I don’t think they exist…


Not exactly the NTTD coloring, but this 21mm has made me happy...









Supreme NATO - 21mm Black & Gunmetal


As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu




www.crownandbuckle.com













Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossi46vr

ELSchlotty said:


> Is this a 20mm or 22mm Haveston strap? Looks great!


it's the 22mm


----------



## Buchmann69

hiboost said:


> Not exactly the NTTD coloring, but this 21mm has made me happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme NATO - 21mm Black & Gunmetal
> 
> 
> As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk



Back atcha


----------



## ELSchlotty

I threw it on a old Barton elite strap for the pool and really like the comfort and utility but don’t love the look. Any nice fitted and slightly tapered rubber strap options other than the $300 rubber b?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

ELSchlotty said:


> I threw it on a old Barton elite strap for the pool and really like the comfort and utility but don’t love the look. Any nice fitted and slightly tapered rubber strap options other than the $300 rubber b?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found this on Instagram, haven’t tried it myself, but the price is way cheaper than RubberB


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cc1n1idpmO3/


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

ELSchlotty said:


> I threw it on a old Barton elite strap for the pool and really like the comfort and utility but don’t love the look. Any nice fitted and slightly tapered rubber strap options other than the $300 rubber b?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Artem’s sailcloth strap is pretty much rubber. Try that out.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Buchmann69 said:


> Found this on Instagram, haven’t tried it myself, but the price is way cheaper than RubberB
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cc1n1idpmO3/


The images on Instagram look great so I reached out for more info. A little odd to only be selling thru Instagram, but might be worth a try. Appreciate the suggestion and will let y’all know how it is if I pull the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacoman

ELSchlotty said:


> The images on Instagram look great so I reached out for more info. A little odd to only be selling thru Instagram, but might be worth a try. Appreciate the suggestion and will let y’all know how it is if I pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only made a insta account originally because that was the only way to msg and get on the books for certain custom knife makers. Now I will go on there occasionally to look at watches, butts and thighs, and the occasional pooch... But yeah have it mainly to buy from smaller companies and makers. I would not be put off by that method of contact/ business interaction on there.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Andrewterry100

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16846428


I want one. Could you let me know where from please?


----------



## ELSchlotty

tacoman said:


> I only made a insta account originally because that was the only way to msg and get on the books for certain custom knife makers. Now I will go on there occasionally to look at watches, butts and thighs, and the occasional pooch... But yeah have it mainly to buy from smaller companies and makers. I would not be put off by that method of contact/ business interaction on there.


Appreciate the context - I managed to get enough details and decided to give the strap a try. Will let y’all know the quality when I receive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Andrewterry100 said:


> I want one. Could you let me know where from please?











Supreme NATO - 21mm Black & Desert | Crown & Buckle


As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu




www.crownandbuckle.com





My absolute favorite nato not from Omega. Quality is great, shine is high, comes with single pass Option, etc. The biggest reason I use them if they have 21mm width options.

I hope they make more patterns and colors though. I’d love a 21mm NTTD strap


----------



## Andrewterry100

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Supreme NATO - 21mm Black & Desert | Crown & Buckle
> 
> 
> As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My absolute favorite nato not from Omega. Quality is great, shine is high, comes with single pass Option, etc. The biggest reason I use them if they have 21mm width options.
> 
> I hope they make more patterns and colors though. I’d love a 21mm NTTD strap


Great thanks for the info!


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti

new purchase, second day, love it. 

do you prefer the bracelet or nato? I have both, kind of dig the bracelet so far


----------



## petgti

amazing watch


----------



## Titan II

petgti said:


> View attachment 16864317
> 
> 
> new purchase, second day, love it.
> 
> do you prefer the bracelet or nato? I have both, kind of dig the bracelet so far


Congrats on your new _Seamaster 300_!!🤠👍

I've got the OMEGA Barenia leather strap that I sometimes wear on my first gen SM300MC, but I prefer the bracelet.










One day I hope to pick up an OMEGA "Bond" NATO.

Enjoy!!

René


----------



## petgti

Titan II said:


> Congrats on your new _Seamaster 300_!!🤠👍
> 
> I've got the OMEGA Barenia leather strap that I sometimes wear on my first gen SM300MC, but I prefer the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16865086
> 
> 
> One day I hope to pick up an OMEGA "Bond" NATO.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> René


thank you, René. 

I picked mine up yesterday in the Omega boutique in Berlin. Really nice people and a great overall experience. 
I was hoping for the NTTD nato but they didn't have it on stock so I picked up a simple black one. Will probably change it in the coming weeks to get a feel for it. 
For now I really enjoy the bracelet. It is the first bracelet with a micro adjustment/slide and I don't think I can ever settle for less again.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## Steppy




----------



## dstfno




----------



## John Frum




----------



## rob09

Dressing for my grandfathers funeral. 

Somehow, the touch of the watch, was a comfort.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

rob09 said:


> Dressing for my grandfathers funeral.
> 
> Somehow, the touch of the watch, was a comfort.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16877351


So sorry to hear of your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## ELSchlotty

Received the rubber strap from Strapie. Pain in the ass to install, but nice tight fit to the case. Pretty comfortable and looks great for <$60, but the clasp isn’t gonna win any awards and the strap length would be too long for anyone with <7.25” wrist. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ELSchlotty said:


> Received the rubber strap from Strapie. Pain in the ass to install, but nice tight fit to the case. Pretty comfortable and looks great for <$60, but the clasp isn’t gonna win any awards and the strap length would be too long for anyone with <7.25” wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16887211
> 
> View attachment 16887212
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your experience!

René


----------



## hiboost

Does anyone know what the hands are made of on the new 300s (e.g. ref 234.30.41.21.01.001)? I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere and was curious if they were polished stainless, white gold, etc...


----------



## Steppy




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Steppy said:


>


is This strap from Liger Straps?Either way, could you post a couple more shots of the watch with the strap? I’ve been considering a canvas too for my SM300. Thanks in advance


----------



## dstfno

hiboost said:


> Does anyone know what the hands are made of on the new 300s (e.g. ref 234.30.41.21.01.001)? I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere and was curious if they were polished stainless, white gold, etc...


I thought Omega uses rhodium hands on stainless steel watches.


----------



## Steppy

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> is This strap from Liger Straps?Either way, could you post a couple more shots of the watch with the strap? I’ve been considering a canvas too for my SM300. Thanks in advance


Strap is from Diaboliq straps 






Direct links


"Whatever your brand stands for, you have to deliver on the promise. Don't promise what you can't deliver and deliver everything you promise" Nothing more, nothing less.




diaboliqstraps.jimdofree.com


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Steppy said:


> Strap is from Diaboliq straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct links
> 
> 
> "Whatever your brand stands for, you have to deliver on the promise. Don't promise what you can't deliver and deliver everything you promise" Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diaboliqstraps.jimdofree.com


Thanks a ton. The vintage fade Looks absolutely amazing with this watch.


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmeisenzahl

Steppy said:


>


That looks so damned good.


----------



## hooliganjrs




----------



## Adventureman

Waiting for the train to Zermatt


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Steppy

Buchmann69 said:


>


What strap is that? Looks great


----------



## SaMaster14

Yesterday’s NATO choice for the Notre Dame football game!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Buchmann69 said:


>


Strap?


----------



## busch12

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Strap?


Rubber B strap I believe.


----------



## Buchmann69

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Strap?


Yes, as another member confirmed, RubberB it is!


----------



## Buchmann69

Steppy said:


> What strap is that? Looks great


Thank you, RubberB


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Underrated and timeless


----------



## om3ga_fan

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16961751
> Underrated and timeless


Great photo. Makes me miss my 300MC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I can't explain to you what perfection is, but I know it when I see it ??
> View attachment 16125741


----------



## sbena

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I can't explain to you what perfection is, but I know it when I see it ??
> View attachment 16125741


Hello, what strap is this one? Looks great!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

sbena said:


> Hello, what strap is this one? Looks great!


this is the Artem Sailcloth strap, original. Though if I had to do it over again, I’d get the black on black look… a little more classic 😊


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Rainy day , vintage vibes


----------



## SaMaster14

The “Halloween” NATO


----------



## John Frum




----------



## Titan II

Good thing I'm sportin' a dive watch today;










René


----------



## bondm

On Artem Sailcloth Strap


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

bondm said:


> On Artem Sailcloth Strap
> View attachment 17001551


Let’s see it in the wrist!!


----------



## Thunder1

Titan II said:


> Good thing I'm sportin' a dive watch today;
> 
> View attachment 16999656
> 
> 
> René


It's because of pics like this that I've joined this herd..hopefully, mine arrives by 11/21...


----------



## bondm

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Let’s see it in the wrist!!


----------



## Titan II

Thunder1 said:


> It's because of pics like this that I've joined this herd..hopefully, mine arrives by 11/21...


May your waiting be a brief one! Enjoy it once it arrives!

René


----------



## LP49

Wrong thread.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

classic dimensions and proportions


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for moi all day today..initial impressions?..the PCls stand out quite a bit..I'm probably going to have them brushed to match the outer links..I like the easily adjustable clasp..the decorated movement is a joy to behold and I'm glad Omega saw fit to utilize a sapphire crystal on the back..and the liquid metal bezel looks very well done..as far as the dial face goes, I like the under-stated vibes it give off..highly recommended!!..here's a couple of pics..


----------



## petgti




----------



## Thunder1

petgti said:


> View attachment 17016661
> 
> View attachment 17016660


Beautiful!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ my Seamaster..around noon, dropping it off at my watch maker for him to brush the PCLs & fit a 22mm Hadley Roma strap to it while the work is being done..he knows how to shave 1mm off these straps w/o it showing(fingers crossed!!)..


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ my Seamaster sporting a new leather strap while the bracelet has its' PCLs brushed out..surprisingly, my watch maker was able to make this 22mm Hadley Roma strap fit the 21mm lugs w/o issues..


----------



## petgti




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Titan II

Just for fun;










René


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

P


Titan II said:


> Just for fun;
> 
> View attachment 17029327
> 
> 
> René


perfect shot 🥂


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> P
> 
> perfect shot 🥂


Thanks! I thought you might like that one.🤠👍

René


----------



## hiboost




----------



## busch12

Hmmm but do I flip my Speedy for this? New or old gen? I previously owned the blue titanium, but was not a fan of the shade of blue after a while, but really like the watch otherwise. My speedy is probably my least favorite watch in my collection, but it does get a decent amount of wear stil.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## Thunder1

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 17056149


That strap is an excellent match for the dial face & bezel..


----------



## DahMan

petgti said:


> View attachment 17019581


----------



## DahMan

Can you give me the complete model number of your watch. Is it ceramic, or aluminum. 
beautiful piece. I have to buy one. Stunning


----------



## John Frum

Bronze dial, aluminum bezel insert.
Ref. 234.30.41.21.01.001


----------



## Thunder1

Well, I had the the PCLs of mine brushed by a local watch maker..picked it up today..I like the results a lot..highly recommended for those of us that are giving it some thought..here's a pic of the finished product..


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## Mickey®

Buchmann69 said:


>


@Buchmann69 Photo









Seems like I've been looking at this watch for a lifetime although I was way out of the loop on the updated version.  WOW

OG was perfection until I saw this one... a little thinner, love the sandwich dial, matte bezel, love the lollypop and consistent coloring on the dial as I never liked the white second hand and white lettering of Master Co-Axial Chronometer on the dial...for me it didn't fit in the overall "design".

Just a lot more "vintage" looking with just the clean Seamaster 300. I would guess this is exactly the argument for 5 digit Submariner fans on the 2 liner versus the 4 liner. Obviously YMMV.

I'll be back....


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Buchmann69

Mickey said:


> @Buchmann69 Photo
> View attachment 17071962
> 
> 
> Seems like I've been looking at this watch for a lifetime although I was way out of the loop on the updated version.  WOW
> 
> OG was perfection until I saw this one... a little thinner, love the sandwich dial, matte bezel, love the lollypop and consistent coloring on the dial as I never liked the white second hand and white lettering of Master Co-Axial Chronometer on the dial...for me it didn't fit in the overall "design".
> 
> Just a lot more "vintage" looking with just the clean Seamaster 300. I would guess this is exactly the argument for 5 digit Submariner fans on the 2 liner versus the 4 liner. Obviously YMMV.
> 
> I'll be back....


HeyNow, glad you love it, is a NWA in order?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

We never take a picture of this model with its full grainy charcoal dial in full view. Since I’ve accepted it’s not actually a black dial, I’ve been happier with this watch. It also frees up my collection to add a black dial some day 🤓


----------



## mitch57

I love this watch and have always wanted to buy one. However, I can't stand the faux paint color and Omega refuses to release one without the faux paint. Unfortunately, the faux paint is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Prof_James

mitch57 said:


> I love this watch and have always wanted to buy one. However, I can't stand the faux paint color and Omega refuses to release one without the faux paint. Unfortunately, the faux paint is a deal breaker for me.


Indeed, this request comes up a lot - as the faux patina isn't to everyone's taste. I've looked but have been unable to find an image of an Omega 300 2913 (on which the 1st gen was loosely based - 2nd gen even more loosely) without patina. Does anyone know what it would even look like?! Is there a catalogue from the 1950s that shows this? 

The 165.024 variants seem to have much more variable patination in the many, many images out there. And of course, the Watchco version indicates what it would look like with a "new" dial from Omega parts added.

Please, no photoshop 2913 images with "un-patina" effect 😁


----------



## Prof_James

Answering my own question - here is zoomed-in pic of a 1959 Germany catalogue photo and a seperate catalogue view (Sweden, 1959). Shame this pre-dates colour brochures! The hands and the indices look darker than the "3" on the dial. I wonder how dark/what shade of colour the lume actually was back in the 50s...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Seamaster..


----------



## brad in nc

Enjoying the OEM NATO on the OG! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

brad in nc said:


> Enjoying the OEM NATO on the OG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that combo. Well done!


----------



## hiboost

mitch57 said:


> I love this watch and have always wanted to buy one. However, I can't stand the faux paint color and Omega refuses to release one without the faux paint. Unfortunately, the faux paint is a deal breaker for me.


I am generally not a fan of fake patina, but I don't feel anything looks fake when I see the watch in real life. It's a question of whether or not you like a creamy off-white color, that's it. Similarly, when I buy medium-blue jeans I don't think of them as a "fake faded" color, I just think it's a conscious decision to pick a different color. Sure, at one point this look was only achieved by having dark denim fade over many years of use, but who really cares at this point? 

The one flaw to my eye on the new SM is having the Omega and the Seamaster 300 in different colors. If the lumed bits are a different hue from the non lumed, that's fine. But why would two lines of non lumed printing on the dial ever be two different colors?


----------



## Mickey®

Count me in.


----------



## Titan II

Congrats, @Mickey®!! Enjoy the honeymoon!

I'm still _lovin'_ mine. Maybe even more now, with all its scratches, than when I first got it. I'm approaching 8 years of stewardship on February 14th next year.



















René


----------



## Mickey®

Titan II said:


> Congrats, @Mickey®!! Enjoy the honeymoon!
> 
> I'm still _lovin'_ mine. Maybe even more now, with all its scratches, than when I first got it. I'm approaching 8 years of stewardship on February 14th next year.
> 
> View attachment 17087161
> 
> 
> View attachment 17087163
> 
> 
> René


I am a firm believer that no watch looks good without scratches...and I am being serious! I look forward to breaking this on in!


----------



## Mickey®

It's the Barbour Jacket of watches...never out of style.


----------



## Titan II

Mickey® said:


> It's the Barbour Jacket of watches...never out of style.
> 
> View attachment 17087421


Or is it the FILSON?










😁

René


----------



## Mickey®

Titan II said:


> Or is it the FILSON?
> 
> View attachment 17087425
> 
> 
> 😁
> 
> René


Silly goose…it’s both.


----------



## Mickey®

OK last shot of the day… Sorry guys. 

Just a cheap Barton sailcloth but 🤩 _for me_ this is how this watch is supposed to look. I may never take this strap off.


----------



## mitch57

hiboost said:


> I am generally not a fan of fake patina, but I don't feel anything looks fake when I see the watch in real life. It's a question of whether or not you like a creamy off-white color, that's it. Similarly, when I buy medium-blue jeans I don't think of them as a "fake faded" color, I just think it's a conscious decision to pick a different color. Sure, at one point this look was only achieved by having dark denim fade over many years of use, but who really cares at this point?
> 
> The one flaw to my eye on the new SM is having the Omega and the Seamaster 300 in different colors. If the lumed bits are a different hue from the non lumed, that's fine. But why would two lines of non lumed printing on the dial ever be two different colors?


That's fine. To each their own. My complaint is Omega does not give its customers any choice in the color of the indices. I guess they are like Ford. You can have any color you want as long as it's cream colored.


----------



## NudeWrist

This watch has been my 'grail' for several years. (Actually the Spectre variant, but IMHO, that's not worth the 2X it's going for.)

I am close to pulling the trigger on a pre-2021 300 MC on the secondary market. I noticed some come on the bracelet, some on the leather strap, while others on the 'Bond' NATO. I understand it's mostly a matter of preference, but is there any benefit to having one over another when it comes to retaining value? I'm not looking at this as an investment piece, but as a watch I'm going to wear and enjoy, but resale value may be a consideration one day in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Titan II

Mickey® said:


> Silly goose…it’s both.
> 
> View attachment 17087453
> 
> View attachment 17087454


Haha!! Well played, sir!!🤠👍 You have fine taste.

René


----------



## Mickey®

mitch57 said:


> That's fine. To each their own. My complaint is Omega does not give its customers any choice in the color of the indices. I guess they are like Ford. You can have any color you want as long as it's cream colored.


I HAVE ALWAYS HATED patina...until now. YMMV - Oh but the good news is we won’t make you buy one!

The third photo is for you…


----------



## Travelller

Pic from my archives / still one of only two Seamasters in my humble collection 👌⌚


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Great photos WUS members. Here’s a few with the strap on:






























one of the best bond watches in my opinion


----------



## Mickey®

NudeWrist said:


> This watch has been my 'grail' for several years. (Actually the Spectre variant, but IMHO, that's not worth the 2X it's going for.)
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger on a pre-2021 300 MC on the secondary market. I noticed some come on the bracelet, some on the leather strap, while others on the 'Bond' NATO. I understand it's mostly a matter of preference, but is there any benefit to having one over another when it comes to retaining value? I'm not looking at this as an investment piece, but as a watch I'm going to wear and enjoy, but resale value may be a consideration one day in the future. Thanks.


Always get the bracelet even if you’re not gonna wear it… I may never wear my bracelet, but if one day I ever sold it or one day my son does it’s worth a lot more.

Make sure you know which one you’re buying and the differences between the two. Get one you like.


----------



## Monkeynuts

i think the faux patina is a bit overdone on the new version I ended up selling mine , brought the original older version and find it a perfect watch , the faux is a perfect shade and appreciate the white numbers and minute markers
to my eyes the bond version is a downgrade on looks in removing the 12 and inflating the logo, also the arrow seconds hand in my eyes fits with the sharp pointing layout of the dial and hands


----------



## Mickey®

Monkeynuts said:


> i think the faux patina is a bit overdone on the new version I ended up selling mine , brought the original older version and find it a perfect watch , the faux is a perfect shade and appreciate the white numbers and minute markers
> to my eyes the bond version is a downgrade on looks in removing the 12 and inflating the logo, also the arrow seconds hand in my eyes fits with the sharp pointing layout of the dial and hands


Different folks, different strokes but everything you described that you like is why I was "Meh" on the 233....not to mention like the new movement and I like the sandwich dial, a thinner case, thinner bezel and classic lollypop hand on the new one.

The faux patina on both look comparable to me but the big white 3,6,9 just _scream _at me when I look at the old version...Its aII I see.

Also I like the reverse of the polishing on the new one. I have two Rolex with polish center links so its better/different _for me._

There is no right answer as they are so different. It's all about what we like. I just wanted clean and simple. I have Rolex to screw up my dials with text if I need it - LOL.


*







*


----------



## NudeWrist

Mickey® said:


> Always get the bracelet even if you’re not gonna wear it… I may never wear my bracelet, but if one day I ever sold it or one day my son does it’s worth a lot more.
> 
> Make sure you know which one you’re buying and the differences between the two. Get one you like.


Thank you.

I have decided on the 2014 Gen I model, but wasn't sure about the variant 233.32.41.21.01.002 (leather strap) or 233.30.41.21.01.001 (bracelet). I will probably wear it most on a NATO, but it's good to know that the one with the stainless bracelet will hold its value over time better than the leather strap.


----------



## Mickey®

NudeWrist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have decided on the 2014 Gen I model, but wasn't sure about the variant 233.32.41.21.01.002 (leather strap) or 233.30.41.21.01.001 (bracelet). I will probably wear it most on a NATO, but it's good to know that the one with the stainless bracelet will hold its value over time better than the leather strap.


And God forbid if you want to buy the bracelet from Omega after the fact...💸💸💸💸💸


----------



## NudeWrist

Mickey® said:


> And God forbid if you want to buy the bracelet from Omega after the fact...💸💸💸💸💸


Oh, I can only imagine. If the freakin' NATO sells for $160, I don't even want to know what the bracelet costs!


----------



## Perseus

NudeWrist said:


> This watch has been my 'grail' for several years. (Actually the Spectre variant, but IMHO, that's not worth the 2X it's going for.)
> 
> I am close to pulling the trigger on a pre-2021 300 MC on the secondary market. I noticed some come on the bracelet, some on the leather strap, while others on the 'Bond' NATO. I understand it's mostly a matter of preference, but is there any benefit to having one over another when it comes to retaining value? I'm not looking at this as an investment piece, but as a watch I'm going to wear and enjoy, but resale value may be a consideration one day in the future. Thanks.


Bracelet models command a higher price. Also, buying a bracelet can cost well over $1k, which makes even their OEM Nato's look affordable!


----------



## Mickey®

Omega puts this on a brown strap… not sure how I feel about that. 🤔


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Henry Cavill dismissed from The Witcher and Superman… time to Don the suit and watch?


----------



## Prof_James

Mickey® said:


> Omega puts this on a brown strap… not sure how I feel about that. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 17089811
> 
> View attachment 17089812


I think it depends on the shade of brown! I quite like a lighter brown leather on it (old pic though, sorry for the re-post):


----------



## Adventureman

This model is clearly the best and closest to the original. Just perfect.

Wonderfully balanced dial, perfect 41mm size for me, very accurate chronometer movement that is beautiful to look at, amazing liquid metal bezel. Wonderful wrist presence but doesn't attract any attention.

Wears great on both the bracelet and many types of straps. This is a Chr.Ward strap with very nice curved ends at the case.


----------



## Mickey®

Adventureman said:


> This model is clearly the best and closest to the original. Just perfect.


Or is it clearly this one?😉😂


----------



## scott.kohzw

Clocking in my first contribution here


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

New strap. What do you think?


----------



## NudeWrist

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> New strap. What do you think?
> View attachment 17108942
> View attachment 17108943
> View attachment 17108944


Beautiful. My guess:


Spoiler












Supreme NATO - 21mm Vintage Bond | Crown & Buckle


As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

NudeWrist said:


> Beautiful. My guess:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme NATO - 21mm Vintage Bond | Crown & Buckle
> 
> 
> As NATO straps have grown in popularity, major Swiss watch makers have taken notice. Luxurious nylon straps, complete with specialty hardware, took NATOs to the proverbial next level in both quality and price (think $200+). Always focused on the best valu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com


didn’t expect it to look so good in person. Kinda took a risk with it!


----------



## busch12

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> didn’t expect it to look so good in person. Kinda took a risk with it!


looks excellent. I might need this for my sub.


----------



## drhanson

New arrival, just sized it up today. Told the wife it was a Christmas present from the dogs.


----------



## drhanson

Took a pic attempting to capture the depth of the sandwich dial and a close-up of the clasp with the push button between settings to expose the three detents.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Finally some rain in Los Angeles!


----------



## NudeWrist

I got one. 😊


----------



## NudeWrist

Question for those who wear their 300 MC on a NATO: Are the curved spring bars essential, or can the strait ones be used? Also, since it's tough to source 21mm bars, should I go with 20mm or 22mm? Thank you!


----------



## brad in nc

NudeWrist said:


> Question for those who wear their 300 MC on a NATO: Are the curved spring bars essential, or can the strait ones be used? Also, since it's tough to source 21mm bars, should I go with 20mm or 22mm? Thank you!


I changed over to curved ones and find it to improve the fit. The Omega NATO is 21.5mm I believe so the curvature helps with the lug width.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyFeet_5446

I got my SM300 on the bracelet and I'm very happy with it, but I'd like to get a brown leather strap as an alternate. I didn't see one on the Omega website, but I'd like one like they sell on the 234.32.41.21.01.001 model. Is there a comparable strap that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Prof_James

SandyFeet_5446 said:


> I got my SM300 on the bracelet and I'm very happy with it, but I'd like to get a brown leather strap as an alternate. I didn't see one on the Omega website, but I'd like one like they sell on the 234.32.41.21.01.001 model. Is there a comparable strap that anyone can recommend?


I purchased the SM300 on the dark brown strap (the ref. you quote). I was not impressed with it and returned it for a strap swap at the London Regent Street OB. The dye colours of each half of the strap were mis-matched. I also dislike standard "tang" buckles as they crease the leather and wear out the expensive straps very quickly! The taper on the strap was extreme (21mm to 16mm) and I didn't like that. 

If you're willing to purchase the Omega deployant clasp, there are some good non-Omega options for the straps. I've struggled to find good alternatives to the clasp that are as long, shallow and high quality. Anyway, strap-wise, I was impressed by the Genteel straps and the quick-release option is a winner over the Omega official straps. I ordered from Genteel and received excellent service. Several sizing options and I found the owner (George) to be very helpful in advising on colours and size/fit. The website is hard to navigate leather colour and texture route if you do look into Genteel further. That's the downside vs. visiting an OB/AD where you can see the straps for real rather than a digital image where monitors may distort the colours. 

Good luck with finding a strap that you like!


----------



## NudeWrist




----------



## Richard_r86

After looking and longing for a long time, I can post wristshots here as well 😀


















It actually is my second Omega


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## drhr

.


----------

